#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-16
<Melong> 하이요
<Melong> OTL 다들 바쁜가베...
<hioss> ㅎㅎ
<77CAAK8EG> yemharc, 항상 계시는 것 같네요ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 77CAAK8EG, 그냥 접속만 해놓는거죠 뭐
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<77CAAK8EG> imsu, 필승 945기 입니다. 어제 정서원 해병님께서 선배님께서도 irc 들어오신다고 알려주셨습니다ㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 조물주님
<drake_kr> 모레 안가시죠? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 모레 어디요?
<drake_kr> 상암동이요
<jincreator> 응? 그날 뭐 있나요?
<jincreator> 생각해보니 모레면 목요일이니 수업있어 어차피 못갈 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 원래 누리꿈스퀘어에서 하는 공개기술세미나가 수요일에 했었는데 이제 목요일에 하더군요. T.T
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17350 중계를 진행해 보려구요
<jincreator> 앗! 오늘 올라온 따끈따끈한 글이네요!
<jincreator> 오후 7시면 갈 수 있을 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 아 집에 계실분이 필요한데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 테스트로 찍어볼거라서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 사실 이런 건 중계보다는 녹화 후 보관과 배포가 중요하지 않을까 싶어요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 보관 및 배포는 다른 분들께 맡겨도 되는데
<drake_kr> 전에 funfun님이 중계를 activex로 하시겠다 하셔서
<jincreator> 우분투 세미나나 오픈 소스 토론이나 어차피 외부인이 중간에 개입할 수도 없고 일이 있어서 참석하지 못하는 경우가 대부분인 걸 생각해보면 실시간으로 못 보는 경우도 많을 테고요.
<drake_kr> 거기에 반감을 가지고 중계솔루션을 구성해보려는거에요 다른거 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> activex 안써도 된다는걸 보여주려고요
<jincreator> 인터넷은 어떻게 하실 건가요?
<drake_kr> 저희집으로 일단 =.= (테스트니까요)
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr에 트래픽제한이 걸려있는 호스팅을 쓰는것도 아닌듯 싶고
<drake_kr> 배포의 문제는 크게 어렵지 않을듯 싶어요
<jincreator> 아뇨, 제 말은 웹캠(이 달려있는 노트북?)이 인터넷에 접속하는 방법을 뜻하는 거에요.
<drake_kr> 아무 인터넷이나 되겠지요
<drake_kr> 안되려나 -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 일단 안정적인 유선 인터넷은 누리꿈스퀘어의 허락을 받아야 할 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 무선의 경우는 공개적인 무선AP를 본 적이 없고요.
<drake_kr> 아.. teratech 같은줄 알았는데..
<jincreator> 결정적으로 우분투 사무실의 경우 누리꿈의 방화벽이 대부분의 포트를 다 막아놓아 IRC 접속도 못한다고 하는데 이 문제도 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 공개 세미나 장소같은 분위기겠군요.. -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 아무래도 공공기관적인 성격이 강한 곳이니까요.
<drake_kr> draco님의 egg를 빌려가면 되겠군요
<jincreator> 네, 다만 제가 egg를 사용해본 적이 없어 끊기지 않고 안정적인 속도가 나오는지 잘 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 업로드 1Mbit/s 정도만 나와주면 매우 안정적입니다
<jincreator> 개인적으로 이전 것도 좀 보고 이미 참여했던 것도 보고 싶은데 녹화 자료가 하나도 없더군요.
<jincreator> 화질은 얼마나 될 것으로 생각하시나요?
<drake_kr> 300kbps급 정도로..
<drake_kr> 화질은 크게 중요한게 아니니까요
<jincreator> 네, 화질보다는 음질이 중요하지요.
<jincreator> 이전에 유투브에서 영상이 올라온 것이 있길래 보았는데 소리를 알아듣기가 굉장히 힘들더군요,
<jincreator> 그래서 소리를 잘 잡는 마이크같은 게 별도로 있었으면 좋겠네요.
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 가능하면 발표자로부터 미리 파일을 받아 발표 순서가 되면 별도로 배포해서 화질을 보완할 수도 있지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/129 배포용은 이런 mp4로 만들어볼거라서요
<jincreator> 윽! 학교라 재생하기가 좀 그렇네요.
<jincreator> 그런데 플래시 기반이군요.
<drake_kr> mp4죠
<jincreator> 아, 이건 배포용이군요.
<drake_kr> html5로 하기엔 아직 ie6가.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그럼 동영상 재생 프로그램에서 mms와 같은 주소를 입력하는 방식은 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> mp4라 가능합니다
<drake_kr> 걍 다운로드 받아도 되고요
<drake_kr> 아웅 고감도 마이크는 있긴한데 아이폰용이라..
<drake_kr> 아이폰에서는 중계가 안 될텐데.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이폰에서 중계할 수 있도록 해볼까........... ㄱ-
<jincreator> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhdygXMqps
<jincreator> 2, 3까지 있는데 들어보시면 아시겠지만 소리가 정말 눈물납니다.
<drake_kr> 아 이미 영상은 하시는분이 계시는군요
<jincreator> 아뇨, 계속해서 하시는 게 아니라 3회 한번뿐이었습니다.
<jincreator> 지난번에 참여해보셔서 아시겠지만 카메라가 없었잖아요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 일단 마이크는 고감도로 가져갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아니면 선 뜯어서 3.5mm잭과 연결을...
<drake_kr> 3.5파이짜리 마이크에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 노트붘에 붙어있는 웹캠 + 제가 데탑에 쓰는 저렴한 웹캠 + 아잉폰용 고가의 고감도 마이크
<jincreator> 앗! 그럼 웹캠이 2개니 3D 중계를...
<drake_kr> 님
<drake_kr> 왜이러세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 중계 자체는 이것과 크게 다를바는 없을거라 생각하는데
<drake_kr> 아잉폰으로 녹음하여 더빙할 생각이에용
<drake_kr> 아잉폰이 다운만 안되어 주었으면 좋겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 더빙도 실시간으로 되나요?
<drake_kr> 더빙은 배포판에~
<drake_kr> 덕분에 문제점이 무엇인지 알았습니다
<drake_kr> 진짜 하나도 안 들리네요
<jincreator> 근데 OSS에 요청하면 카메라 안빌려주려나요.
<jincreator> 공개 SW 기술 세미나에서는 방송국에서나 사용할법한 카메라로 녹화하더군요.
<jincreator> 참고로 모질라 재단에서는 라이브 중계를 HTML5로 합니다. 한쪽에는 웹irc까지 있지요.
<jincreator> 대신 인터넷 익스플로러로는 안나오지요.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 저는 일개 개인일 뿐입니다
<drake_kr> http://www.edutige.kr/etm007.html 이런것 가지고 간다구욧
<jincreator> 이것 참, 연결 줄도 없군요.
<jincreator> 이전에 친구가 2채널 소형 고감도 마이크를 가져온 적이 있어서요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 장비만 있으면 좋것는디
<drake_kr> 가서 이야기해볼게요
<jincreator> 이번 건이 잘 되면 좋겠네요. 앞으로 우분투 세미나에서도 두고두고 써먹을 수 있을텐데요.
<imsu> 77CAAK8EG: 하이 ^^
<imsu> 에헤라 디여 ~
<jincreator> imsu님, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> imsu: 임수가 928기랬나?
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오 기억하십니까?
<Seony> 니 후배 들어왔다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Seony님도 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 대단한 기억력 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<Seony> imsu: 난 한 번 들으면 다 기억해. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 봤습니다 저에게 경례(?)를 하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 응? 저날에는 정확히 기억 못하셨는데...
<Seony> 진짜? 오... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 위에 인사하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> <77CAAK8EG> imsu, 필승 945기 입니다. 어제 정서원 해병님께서 선배님께서도 irc
<imsu> 	    들어오신다고 알려주셨습니다ㅎ  [12:26]
<imsu>  
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jincreator: 어제는 잠시 해깔렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kr> 다시 vi로 돌아옴
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac>  맥이 좋긴 좋네요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Seony> jangnan|mac: 맥 사셨나봐요.
<jangnan|mac> 구형 화이트 맥북이에요
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 젤 핫바리
<Seony> 이제 맥 라이프용 프로그램들을 찾아서 써볼 때가 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 오피스 불법이 안깔린다능
<Seony> MS office요?
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 장난님이 저한테 자문을 구할 날이..
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오피스는요, 먼저 언어 설정을 영어로 해놓고 설치하시면 됩니다.
<jangnan|mac> 아 그것땜시그런가요
<Seony> 설치 끝나면 다시 돌려놓으시구요.
<Seony> MS가 맥용 오피스는 워낙 개판으로 만들어서요..
<jangnan|mac> 로그아웃해야하네요 ㅉ
<Seony> 로그아웃 정도야 뭐.. ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 일단 현재 영어모드
<jangnan|mac> 로갓
<rockadelic> 화창한 오후 입니다..총총총..
<jangnan|mac> 아  seony 님 덕택에 설치햇네요
<jangnan|mac> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> :)
<jangnan|mac> 훈글도 깔아야지
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 이건없네
<Seony> 맥에서는 pdf 보기가 워낙 좋으니까 아마 pdf 많이 쓰시게 될 거에요..
<jangnan|mac> 예
<jangnan|mac> 아는 동생녀석이 제본기랑 고속 스캐너사서 책만 택배로 보내면
<jangnan|mac> pdf로 만들어서줘요
<hanbin973> 커널 make menuconfig 했을때 I/O 스케쥴러 관련 옵션은 대체 어디에 붙어있죠?
<jangnan|mac> 이거 앱스토어 계정만드는것도 골치거리네
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 어우 박세
<jangnan|mac> 오늘은 포기
<jangnan|mac> 음 한글 메롱이네 ㅡ,ㅡ
<cartes9> 한글 메롱이요?
<77CAAK8EG> 아아아아아아아아아아
<77CAAK8EG> ㅇㅇ
<hioss> ㅠ_ㅠ저희는 노트북이 없어서 테스트를 못하는디
<hioss> 맥 샀다고 자랑하시는거냐는
<hioss> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ...
<hanbin973> 부럽다
<hioss>  /ban-cartes9
<hioss> 놋북놋북놋북
<yemharc> 후우.........
<hioss> 맥맥맥맥맥맥맥맥맥맥맥
<hioss> 헥헥헥헥헥헥헥헥
<hioss> yemharc, ^^ 안녕하세요
<yemharc> hioss, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 전 넷북 ㅜㅜ
<hioss> 저는 옆에서 자꾸 노트북 사달라고 졸라요
<hioss> 사장님 나빠요를 외치고 있는 ...
<yemharc> 저런
<hioss> ㅡ_,ㅡ 진정한 헝그리 독재
<yemharc>  hioss 크롬북을 지급하세요 :)
<yemharc> 월 20달러 정도에 대여 형식으로 판매한다는 말이 있더군요
<hioss> ㅋㅋ저는 안티삼성이라
<yemharc> 그럼 에이서로 하면 됩니다
<hioss> ㅎㅎ
<hioss> 아직은 국내에서 조금 시기상조가 아닌가 싶네요
<drake_kr> hioss // 왜 안티삼성이에요? 삼성 좋은데
<drake_kr> 물론 완제품은 시망..
<hioss> 이건희가 삼성 회장자리를 저에게 준다면 삼성을 사랑해볼 의양도 있음
<drake_kr> 意讓이라니..
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 걍 다됬고 성능 좋고 가벼울수록 좋다능..
<hioss> 안녕하세요~^^
<hanbin973> 그런데 가볍고 성능 괜찮은거 없나요? 성능이야 보급형 정도만 나와주면 되요
<drake_kr> 아잉패드
<hioss> 델 인스피레이온
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 앱등이 Drake입니다
<imsu> 앱등이?
<drake_kr> 애플 + 곱등이
<yemharc> 사실 삼성 완제품도 대부분 좋은 평가를 받습니다
<yemharc> 다만 내수시장에 장난질을 쳐대서 문제인거죠
<yemharc> 더 낮은 품질의 제품을 더 높은 가격으로 모십니다~
<drake_kr> yemharc // 정답
<drake_kr> +@로 최적화없음 <-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 무슨말씀이세요! 저렇게 열심히 발적화를 해 주는 정성을 무시하시다니요!
<yemharc> 옴니아 유저들이 들으면 화냅니다
<drake_kr> 아 ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 역최적화
<hanbin973> 그래도 스맛폰은 스팩으로 모든 최적화를 이겨내죠
<yemharc> 버그나 무한루프 현상이 없으면서 소프트웨어만을 조작해서 퍼포먼스를 깎다니 대단한 기술력이지요
<kkb110> 리눅스에서도 nvidia optimus가 되는군요 드뎌
<yemharc> hanbin973, 대표적으로 최근에 나온 갤S2가 있지요
<hanbin973> 네. 그런데 이제 삼성도 최적화 같은 최적화를 합니다.
<drake_kr> hanbin973 // 저렴한 듀얼코어로도 충분히 끊기지도 않고 돌아가는걸 비싼 쿼드코어로 뚝뚝 끊기면서 보고싶진 않으시잖아요?
<hanbin973> 웹브라우저에 한정해서
<imsu> drake_kr: 애플 곱등이면 .. 곱등이가 머였죠? ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> MALI400 달고 순정 브라우저가 무려 GPU 렌더링도 함
<hanbin973> 그래서 xscope 나 돌핀보다 빠르다던데요
<drake_kr> imsu :: 벌레
<imsu> ha
<yemharc> 집에 남는 CPU가 있고, 현재 사용중인 보드랑 소켓이 호환된다면
<imsu> 웩 벌레
<yemharc> CPU HOT PLUG를 하면서 놀아보세요
<drake_kr> 애플은 i5에 gtx250이라면 삼성은 i7에 내장그래픽임미다 <-
<imsu> drake_kr: 놋북이 너무 뜨거워서 그런데 아이스티 하나 먹이면 될까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu // 던지면 시원해짐
<imsu> drake_kr: 던지면 제가 뜨거워질거 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 울나라 컴터들은 CPU 에는 i7 도 박으면서 그래픽은 왜 그 모양?
<yemharc> imsu, 냉동실에 5분
<hanbin973> 데탑은 조립이 진리고 놋북은 걍 가성비 ㄱ
<kkb110> 저 최근에 asus n53sv-xv 질럿는데 괜춘해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> hanbin973 :: 한성거 꽤 괜찮습니다 ihg.co.kr
<kkb110> B&O 스피커랑 15인치 1920x1080해상도
<yemharc> 리눅스 얹으실거면 DELL or HP로 가세요 OTL
<hanbin973> 걍 조립이 짱임 ㄲ
<drake_kr> gnt
<drake_kr> 훗
<yemharc> 안정의 최강자 데비안도 답 없는 broadcom..........
<yemharc> 잊지않겠다
<drake_kr> yemharc // 커널컴파일 다시 해야 한다죠?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 커널 다시 얹어도 안되더군요
<hanbin973> 브로드콤?
<hanbin973> 그게 먼데요
<yemharc> 무선랜카드요
<drake_kr> 족같은거요
<bundo> 하이
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 히히 !
<hioss> bundo, 분도님
<hioss> 우분투 사용자모임 배너 주세요ㅎㅎ
<hioss> 분도님 부인께서 납치되셔서 기분이 좋으시다는ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아.
<hioss> 자세한 내용은 페북에서 확인ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 술마시는중 쩝
<bundo> 페북서 확인 바래유 !
<cartes9> 잉?
<cartes9> hioss, 제가 자랑한거 아니에요
<cartes9> ;;;
<hanbin973> 아 심심헤ㅐ
<cartes9> 저는 그냥 오후에 들어왔을뿐 ^^;;
<cartes9> 누가 노트북 애플꺼 테스트한다면서 자랑했나요?
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 아.......그거 아까 장난님 아니었나요?
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 근데 저를 밴한다니까 깜짝놀라서;
<cartes9> hioss
<cartes9> 하이요
<hanbin973> 아 어이없다. 커널 컴파일 끝나고 패키징하는데 에러나네?
<hioss> 네ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 원래 루트로컴팔하는거지.. ㅜㅜ ;; 앜;;
<hanbin973> 컴파일하다가 중간에 멈췄을때 어떻게 해야 다시 시작하나요
<yemharc> Ctrl+c
<Seony>  그냥 다시 하면 멈췄던 데부터 다시 시작합니다.
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일도요?
<Seony> 네
<hanbin973> 그렇네요
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> makr mrproper만 안하시면 되요.
<hanbin973> 그게 뭐죠
<Seony> 아... mrproper는 오래된 명령어구나. make clean인가...
<hanbin973> clean ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 맞다. 이번 컴파일할떄 커널 디버깅 안껏네
<hanbin973> 아 귀찮아 =.=
<hanbin973> 이 컴파일 중단하고 싶을땐 어케하죠?
<Seony> Ctrl+c
<hanbin973> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> Magic SysRq는 소중한 기능입니다
<hioss> cartes9, 아까 xchat 연결하면서 잘 못 입력했나봐요ㅎㅎ
<hioss> 죄송
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요.. ^^;;
<kimeb> 현재 계시는분 있나요?
<kimeb> 도움좀 받고싶어서말이지요쩜쩜쩜
<Seony> kimeb: http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html 먼저 읽어주세요.
<kimeb> seony님 읽고왔습니다. 6번과 4번이 해당되네요 주의하겠습니다.
<kimeb> 제가 바라는 도움은요 포럼에서 10.04를 받고서 설치했습니다.
<Seony> :)
<kimeb> 그런후에 시스템->코분투 10.04설치를 눌러
<hanbin973> 돌것네
<hanbin973> 이젠 버젼이 번호로 시작하지 않는다면서 에러뜨네 =.=
<kimeb> 설치하는 과정중에서 7중3번째에서 4번째로 넘어가는 단계에서
<hanbin973> 실컷 컴파일 다해놨는데 이런 에러가 뜨네요. 이거 어떻게 무시하게 만들죠?
<Seony> kimeb: 3번째가 어떤 과정이에요?
<kimeb> 헛... 다썼ㄴ은데 짤렸네요 3번째는 키보드배치에요
<kimeb> 그러고서 넘어가려는 도중에 윈7파티션이 감지되어 해지할것이냐란
<kimeb> 질문에서 예를 선택한후에
<Seony> 키보드 배치의 경우는 아무 것도 선택하지 마시고 그냥 넘어가시면 되거든요...
<kimeb> 4번째가 디스크 공간을 준비란 제목에서 윈7(140GB)
<kimeb> 우분투 174GB, 스압 5.8GB
<yemharc_> hanbin973, deb패키징으로 하시는거에요?
<kimeb> 현재가 이런상태인데요, 여기서 나란히 설치하고, 시작할 때 선택하기를
<hanbin973> 네
<kimeb> 눌러서 앞으로(F)를 선택하게되면
<kimeb> 바뀐점을 디스크에 쓰고 계속진행할것이냐란 질문에 '계속'을 선택.
<hanbin973> 걍 --revision= 값을 숫자로 싲가하게 해놓고 다시 컴파일 돌리는중
<hanbin973> clean 은 안햇습니다.
<Seony> kimeb: 파일시스템이랑 마운트 포인트 해주셨구요?
<kimeb> SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)장치의 어쩌구가뜨네요... 다 받아적기두힘듭니다..
<kimeb> 파일시스템이랑 마운트 포인트가 무엇인지 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> kimeb: 제가 보기엔 파일시스템이랑 마운트 포인트를 안정해줘서 그런 것 같은데요...
<Seony> 그게 뭔지 설명을 해드리자면... 음 좀 어렵긴 하네요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 그냥 파티션만 나눠서는 안되거든요...
<kimeb> 저두 받아먹기가 힘들것같아요..
<kimeb> 여기서 네번째를요 수동으로 파티션설정하고서 넘어가려해도
<kimeb> 루트가 안됬다는 식으로 나와서 전혀못넘어가고있습니다...
<Seony> 파티션을 나눠서 어떤 파일시스템으로 포맷을 할 건지 정해주고, 그 포맷된 파일시스템이 어디로 마운트 될 것인가를 정해줘야하거든요...
<kimeb> 아!
<Seony> 당연하죠. 마운트 포인트를 안정해줬으니깐요.
<Seony> 그리고, 덧붙여서 스왑을 너무 많이 잡으셨어요.
<hanbin973> 스왑은 램 2배. 아닌가 ?
<Seony> 스왑은 그냥 1.5기가 안넘게 잡으세요.
<kimeb> 그건, 윈도우쪽에껀 ntfs,/윈도우즈 // ex4,/로 잡아주더라도 루팅이 떠서 뭐라지껄어요..
<Seony> hanbin973: 그건 램이 1기가 미만일 때...
<hanbin973> 아항
<kimeb> 스왑같은경우는 지스스로 잡혀서 그냥냅두고있었습니다.
<hanbin973> 난 8GB 잡앗는데 =.=
<yemharc_> 스왑 몇 잡아도 별 상관 없어요
<Seony> yemharc_: 상관은 없는데 아까워서요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 램 4GB 인데 걍 8GB 잡앗드만 =.=
<hanbin973> ..... 근데 스왑영력의 기능이 뭐죠? 가상 메모리 같은거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 스왑이 1기가 이상 작동 중인 데탑컴이라면 이미 갈데로 간...
<kimeb> 제 울씬 램이 아마 2기가입니다.
<Seony> kimeb: 그 정도면 1기가만 잡으셔도 됩니다.
<kimeb> 시스템-g파트?뭐에서 설정하면될까요?
<Seony> 스왑이 700메가 800메가씩 돌아가는 데탑용 리눅스라면... 설명하기 어렵군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> kimeb: gparted에서 포맷형식 지정하고 마운트 포인트 / 로 지정하세요.
<Husenica> Anyone can write in english?
<Seony> 포맷형식은 요즘 ext4니까 그걸로 하시면 될 것 같구요...
<kimeb> 우분투의경우 잘보니 파운트지점 /로되있네요
<Seony> 마운트 포인트도 / 로 정하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<Seony> Husenica: yes you can
<kimeb> 윈도쪽의경우 빈칸이구요
<Seony> kimeb: 윈도우는 빈칸으로 두세요.
<Seony> Husenica: sorry. no one can help you to create a gaming account.
<kimeb> 우선 다끄고 지파트만켜서 스왑의 용량변경부터 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 네
<hanbin973> 스왑 용량 바꿀 수있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<hanbin973> gparted 로 바꾼다면서요
<Husenica> Seony: Lol why not? :D
<Seony> 아직 설치를 안하신 분이잖아요
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요 =.=
<Seony> Husenica: it's definitely illegal.
<Husenica> Seony: You are kidding right?
<kimeb> 전혀 이해가 안되는 일이발생했습니다.
<Seony> Husenica: what did you mean?
<Seony> 저게 열받게 하네.
<Husenica> Seony: Do you think that someone is checking i?
<Husenica> Seony: it*
<kimeb> 빈용량이 4.39GB, 2.16MiB생겼습니다.
<Seony> Husenica: absolutely yes.
<Seony> kimeb: 빈 용량이 2.16mb 생겼다구요?
<kimeb> 4.39는 스왑을 줄여서 그런갑다하더라도 메가?단위의것은 이해가 도통안되네요 하아...
<Husenica> Seony: And what are consequences
<Seony> Husenica: ok. suppose that it's not illegal. why are we supposed to help you?
<kimeb> 빈용량 두개생성됬어요... 하나는 스왑을 그만큼줄여서 그런갑다하더라도 2.16mb는 뭔지... 도통모르겠네요
<hanbin973> 대체 뭔 원하시는건가요?
<hanbin973> 아니 저 분이 뭘 원하시는건가요?
<Seony> kimeb: 그건 바이트 단위 용량계산 하면서 나오는 거라 당연한 거에요. 무시하셔도 되요.
<hanbin973> 뭔가 앞부분이 끊긴거 같은데;;
<Seony> hanbin973, 온라인 게임 계정 만들어달라구요.
<hanbin973> 자기 이름말고 다른 사람 이름으로?
<Husenica> Seony: Because you are kind ppl? :)
<kimeb> hanbin973님 절 말씀하시는건가요?? 저라면... 코분투를 설치하려는데 뭔가가 안되서 도움을 청하려왔습니다만, 어쩌다보니 스왑을 설정하고있습니다.
<Seony> Husenica: haha, thanks. but it's definitely illegal. sorry that's why we can't help you. it's a rule of this chan.
<Seony> kimeb: 그건 바이트 단위 용량계산 하면서 나오는 거라 당연한 거에요. 무시하셔도 되요.
<yemharc_> 후으.........
<Seony> kimeb: 참고로 XP도 설치할 때 8메가 빈용량 나와요.
<kimeb> 으으... 우선.. 스왑과 빈용량은 좀 나중에하도록하겠습니다.
<Husenica> Seony: So you can give me your mail and we are free of rules :D
<yemharc_> kimeb, 윈도랑 멀티부팅 하시는거에요?
<kimeb> 네
<Seony> Husenica: sorry. i don't want to give my kssn to anyone.
<hanbin973> 네?
<kimeb> 우선 윈7은 설치되있고 멀티부팅도되고있습니다
<yemharc_> 일단 파티션 메뉴로 가서
<yemharc_> 아, 그럼 현재 설치는 끝났고 파티션 조정?
<kimeb> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc_> 설치중?
<kimeb> 코분투10.04로 하드의 반을 설정해서 설치했는데 이게 우분투기에
<Seony> Husenica: and i guarantee. no one wants to help creating gaming accounts for foreigners who doesn't live in korea, currently.
<kimeb> 시스템-관리-코분투 10.04 설치를 눌러서
<Husenica> Seony: maybe you know someone who wants ? or you can direct me to some korean chats.
<kimeb> 코분투로 만들려하는중입니다만 중간에 어째선지 오류가있어서 못하고있습니다
<Husenica> Seony: I knew one person once and he helped me to create account :P
<yemharc_> 무슨 말씀을 하시는건지 되려 모르겠네요........ USB로 라이브 부팅 해서 설치를 하고 있다는 소린가요?
<Seony> Husenica: think about how i knew what you wanted.
<kimeb> 아뇨.
<kimeb> 엄연히 하드디스크의 우분투로 부팅하고있습니다.
<Seony> how could i know why you came in?
<Husenica> Seony: Well you are only country which is blocking 90% of games to other countries
<yemharc_> 그럼 우분투를 코분투로 바꾼다는거?
<Husenica> Seony: If not whole 100%
<kimeb> 넵!
<kimeb> 그렇죠 그거죠!
<yemharc_> .........그거 전혀 할 필요 없는데요
<hanbin973> 그건 간단합니다.
<kimeb> 부팅하는도중에 코분투라는 로고가 안뜨고 우분투라는 로고가뜨고있습니다.
<hanbin973> 간단해서 걍 하면 되요. 굳이 할필요는 없지만
<hanbin973> ;;;;
<hanbin973> 패키지 하나 설치하면 한반에 끗
<yemharc_> kimeb, 그것도 전혀 상관없어요..........
<kimeb> 예?
<Seony> a lot of ppl like you have visited here for getting help for gaming accounts.
<yemharc_> 코분투 =/= 우분투 가 아니에요
<kimeb> 친구가 해줬을적엔 부팅할때 항상 커다랗게 코분투라고 로고가떴습니다만...
<Seony> and our official answer is "Nope"
<kimeb> 코분투가 우분투의 수정버전?같은거라는건 알고있어요...
<yemharc_> 우분투에서 기본설정을 한글로 바꾸고 기본적으로 설치된거 몇개 바꾼게 코분투
<Husenica> well i never was formal guy :D so lets tile unofficial :D
<Seony> this is the channel of Ubuntu Korean LoCoTeam and we don't want to be responsible for anything not-related ubuntu.
<Husenica> yeah so you can help me by giving me link to public korean chat
<Seony> if we helped you, what benefits could i get?
<hanbin973> ]https://launchpad.net/~cobuntu
<Husenica> i can pay you
<hanbin973> 이 ppa 설치하면 끗
<cartes9> Seony, 주민등록번호랑 핸드폰번호로 있어야지 게임 어카운트 만들수있지않나요?
<Seony> unlawful things.
<cartes9> 인증같은거
<Seony> cartes9: 네. 인증 때문에 저래요.
<Seony> kssn은 요즘 쉽게 구하기 때문에 별 문제가 안되구요..
<kimeb> 지금 부팅할때 로고가 우분투로 뜨는데... 저 ppa를 설치해주게되면, 로고가 코분투로 뜨게되는건가요?
<Husenica> its present for friend not payment for service :)
<kimeb> 그러고보면 델루지가 깔려있는걸로보아 코분투가 맞는것같긴한데말이지요....
<Husenica> or if you want i can marry your sister or whatever :D
<Seony> who is my friend?
<hanbin973> 그런거 신경 쓸 필요가 잇나요?
<Husenica> i will be your friend if you help me
<cartes9> 그냥 무시해요 써니님
<Seony> haha. sorry. no need.
<kimeb> 친구가 코분투 깔아줬을적과는 꽤 달라서 같았음해서그렇습니다..
<Seony> cartes9: 아... 예전부터 무시하기로 마음 먹었는데 혹시나 싶어서 대답해줬다가 말려들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금부터 무시해야지
<Husenica> then i will be glad if you give me link to public korean chat where i can chat with lots of koreans :D
<Seony> Irc.hanirc.org
<Seony> the biggest irc server in s.korea.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Husenica> great thx
<Seony> 열심히 접속해봐라.
<Seony> no problem.
<cartes9> 진짜 태도가 좀 별로네
<Seony> 네.. 어지간하면 그냥 알았다고 미안하다고 갈텐데...
<Seony> 첨부터 열받게 해서...
<cartes9> 뻔뻔한태도
<kimeb> 영어를 몰라서 그러는데... 어떤 분위기의 대화인가요?
<Husenica> and thx for your time
<Seony> kimeb: 여기 있다보면 온라인 게임 계정 만들어달라는 애들이 많아 와요
<Seony> 한국 온라인 게임의 위상을 실감하게 되는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 황당하네요...
<Seony> 근데 한 두번이 아니다보니 좀 문제가 되요..
<kimeb> 제가 봤을적엔 한국온라인게임보단 외국의 게임들이 낫다고보는데말이지요
<kimeb> 설마하니 해킹하려는속셈인걸까요...?
<Seony> 한국차가 외국에서 잘나간다는 뉴스가 진짜인줄 믿었는데, 그건 좀 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ. 근데 온라인 게임만큼은 좀 다른 거 같아요...
<Seony> 아뇨. 저런 애들은 진짜로 한국 온라인겜이 하고싶은 애들이에요.
<Seony> 해킹은 커녕 요즘 베타테스트 한다고 스샷만 떠도 외국애들 침 질질 흘려요.
<kimeb> 해킹당하기도쉽고 영 못미더운 한국게임을 어째서 좋아하는건지 참.. 저로선 의문이네요
<cartes9> H씨는 어느나라 사람이래요?
<Seony> 음... ip 조회 안해봤는데 이름으로 봐서는... 중동 아닐까요?
<cartes9> 그런것같아요
<Seony> 중동사람 치고는 영어가 좀 무난한 편인데..
<kimeb> 중동이라면? uae정도나 될까요?
<cartes9> 그래도 좀 조사같은건 빼먹어서 불완전한거같아요
<cartes9> 아.. 관사라고 말하나
<cartes9> ...
<kimeb> 두분정말이지 대단하네요.
<Seony> 그래도 뭐 저 정도면...
<Seony> 저보다 나은데요 ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 전 영어라곤 하와유란 소릴들었을때
<kimeb> 파인이라고 하는정도밖에 안되서 말이지요. 정말대단합니다
<cartes9> 저도 2달간은 how are you? 너는 어떻게 할건데?
<cartes9> 이렇게 물어봤는데도;;;
<cartes9> fine해서..
<cartes9> 낭패를 =_=;
<kimeb> 파인이 아닌건가요? 외국인과 잠깐대화해봤더니 하와유엔 파인하면된단식이라서 그냥 그렇게알고있었는데 말이지요..
<Seony> kimeb: ㅎㅎ 일반적인 경우라면 fine 하시면 되요.
<Seony> cartes9님이 말씀하신 건 상황에 따라 대답이 달라질 수 있어서 그렇구요..
<cartes9> 그냥 어떻게 지내세요 물었을때, 할말이 우리나라 말도 많잖아요
<cartes9> 어때요?
<kimeb> 아...어려워요~~
<kimeb> 아잠깐잠깐 수다떨때가아닙니다 저는요
<cartes9> aaa
<cartes9> ê³°ê³°..
<kimeb> 저좀 도와주세요! 저 어떻게해야하는겁니까?
<yemharc_> 전 일단 퇴근합니다아................
<kimeb> 코분투 10.04 설치가 아니라면... 로고를 어떻게 코분투로 띄우나요!!
<cartes9> grub 이미지를 바꿔야 할꺼같은데
<cartes9> 부팅메뉴라면
<Seony> kimeb: 스왑 파티션 만들고 2메가 남는 건 자연스러운 거니까 신경쓰지 마시구요, Ext4로 지정한 파티션의 마운트 포인트를 / 로 지정하세요.
<Seony> 그리고 고고씽
<kimeb> g파트로 본결과 파운트지점은 /으로 되있습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그러면 된거니까 그냥 해보시죠.
<kimeb> 아...왠지 저혼자서 스스로 미궁속으로 빠지는것같아요...
<Seony> 인터넷에서 한글로 작성된 우분투 설치문서를 찾아서 보세요
<kimeb> 아역시 로고가 코분투가아닌 우분투로 뜨니 어색해요...하아
<Seony> 제가 코분투는 설치를 안해봐서 그러는데, 코분투는 코분투 로고가 뜨나요?
<laggard> 그럼 로고만 바꾸면 되지 않아요?
<kimeb> 저도 제가 코분투를 깔아본게아니라 잘은 모르겟네요... 다만 멀티부팅을 코분투로할때마다 로고에 cobuntu라고 떳었어요
<cartes9> 전 코분투 로고 안뜨던거 같아요
<cartes9> 제 기억으론
<Seony> 아마 부트스플래시까지는 안건드렸을텐데...
<laggard> 아 그 코분투가 그놈 시작하기전에 뜨는 그 로고를 말하는 걸로 알았는데 그거 아니고 다른건가요?
<kimeb> 제가 윈7로 부팅시켜서 지금 미니툴 파티션 위저드 홈에디션이란 프로그램을 켰는데 여기서는 스왑과 ext4용량설정이안되네요...
<Seony> 당연하겠죠. 윈도우는 자기 밖에 모르잖아요.
<kimeb> 그놈이뭔진모르겠습니다만... 멀티부팅에서 코분투를 택하면 바로뜨는 로고입니다.
<kimeb> 아 역시 욕나오는 윈도우...
<Seony> laggard: 부트 스플래시 말씀하시는 거 같아요
<kimeb> 으아으아... 지금 코분투 10.04.iso를 설치해논 usb를 통해서 설치한거요
<kimeb> 그냥 그상태로 써도 코분투는 맞는거죠?
<Seony> 네
<kimeb> 아...
<kimeb> 스왑이 현재 5.3GB잖아요? 이걸 1GB로 바꾼후에 남는 4GB정도를 어떻게 우분투쪽으로 넣을수있을까요?
<laggard> kubuntu하고 cobuntu하고 헷갈리는건 아니시죠?
<kimeb> 당연하지요!
<kimeb> 쿠분투와 코분투가 다르다는 사실정돈압니다!!
<Seony> kimeb: 넘기는 건 안되구요 다시 설치하셔야되요
<Seony> 불가능한 건 아닌데, 지금 시점에서는 그냥 안된다고 생각하시는 게 편해요
<kimeb> 아아...
<kimeb> 그럼 코분투를 다시 설치하란소리지요? 그냥 포기하겠습니다 스왑을 5기가로 넣고살래요
<laggard> 도전해 보셔도 될듯 .... 뽐뿌질을 해야지 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<kimeb> 다시 또삽질하고싶진않아요...
<Seony> 개념만 설명해드리자면, 4기가를 ext4로 포맷해서 어느 디렉토리에 연결만 하시면 됩니다만, 이건 다음에 기회되면 알게되실 거에요.
<kimeb> 흐음... 4기가를 ext4로 포맷은했습니다만 연결이어렵겠네요...
<kimeb> 나 지금 한탄을해보자면... 무턱대고 윈7을 설치해놓고 그룹망쳐논후에 그룹복구한다고 이짓저짓하다가 되려 그룹날려먹고 어찌어찌하다보니 또 날라간 윈7을 복구했더니 우분투가남아서
<kimeb> 그우분투를 새로싸악깔았더니 스왑이 또 날방해하네 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> kimeb님 중고등학생이신거 같아요
<cartes9> 저도 중고등학생때 그랬는데
<cartes9> 맞져?
<kimeb> 92년생 11학번입니다
<laggard> 스왑이 방해하면 한방에 훅 날려버리세요. 스왑이 뭐 별거긴 해요
<kimeb> 평생 애를 지향하고있지요...
<kimeb> 스왑이 뭔지를모르니말입니다..
<cartes9> 우와.. 저는 87년생 06학번(?)입니다..
<kimeb> 5년 형이네요! 형!!!
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세용
<kimeb> 나중에 캔맥주하나 사주세요~~
<cartes9> 네에 사줄게요 후배씨
<cartes9> 한잔해요
<cartes9> 우분투 모임에 나오세요^^
<kimeb> 기대할게요~~ 제가 아무래도 7월에 입영할지도모르니 그전이나했음좋겠네요 전서울이에요 형!
<Seony> 오... 입영... 어디로 가세요/
<kimeb> 그뭐라해야되나요..
<cartes9> 저도 논산훈련소가요 6월 23일날
<kimeb> 육군에서 특기병(발전기분야) 7월11입영하는걸로 시험?중이에요
<Seony> 논산이 306 보충대라고 하는 곳인가요?
<kimeb> 1순위로는 훈련소쪽이고 2순위는 306?302?
<kimeb> 그곳으로했지요
<cartes9> 특기병이면 좋은병인가요?
<kimeb> 보온병보단 낫겠지요?
<cartes9> 저도 통역병 할라고 사람들이 막그랬는뎅..
<cartes9> 보온병인 뭐에요?
<kimeb> 아 재미없는 드립이다~
<Seony> 보병
<cartes9> 보온통은 아는데;;
<cartes9> infantry
<cartes9> 구나;;
<kimeb> 보온병이~ 그~ 철같은걸로되서 중간에 진공으로되있는 그병아닌가요?
<cartes9> 네 우리엄마는 마호병이래요
<kimeb> 마호병? 무슨의민가요~?
<cartes9> 보온병의 다른이름인가봐요
<kimeb> 처음들어봤어요~
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 저도 엄마한테 처음들어봄..
<shriekout> 마호병은 일본에서 들어온 말이예요
<shriekout> 보온병과 같은 말
<cartes9> 아 그렇군오 슈렉카웃님 말씀 잘들어야겠네요
<kimeb> 마호... 제가아는 범위내에서라면 마법인데, 이게 맞다면 마법병이되겠는데 마법병이 맞긴하네요ㅋ
<cartes9> 마도사
<cartes9> 일본말은 마법사보고 마도사
<cartes9> 이러던데
<kimeb> 저걸 슈렉카이라ㅗ하나요~?
<kimeb> 저거래...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 저도 못 읽어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 슈렉이님 ㅋㅋ
<kimeb> 스리에코우트? 제 지식한계네요.
<HiOSS> bundo, 분도님 계시나요??
<Seony> shriek out
<Seony> 나머지는 사전 찾아보시길..
<shriekout> 역시 미국 사시는 분이라 :)
<Seony> ;)
<kimeb> 허얼?~ 미국인가요? 우야~ 미국 크죠?
<cartes9> 김밥님은 너무 순수한 새내기이심 ㅋㅋ
<kimeb> 김밥?? 아니에요!
<cartes9> 그냥 키멥?
<kimeb> 아뇨아뇨
<kimeb> 아마도... kim eun bi의 약자였을거에요
<cartes9> 여자친구이름이에여?
<kimeb> 아뇨~
<shriekout> 이름 이쁘네요
<Seony> 설마 본인 이름...
<kimeb> 별의미없이 떠오른거에요
<kimeb> 제이름은 YTY구요
<shriekout> ...
<cartes9> 윤태영
<kimeb> 아~~주 옛날에 아마 초딩시절에...
<kimeb> 아뇨
<kimeb> '태'하나맞네요
<Seony> YTN ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> Yang Tae Yang이죠 제이름은
<Seony> 예전에 태양이라는 이름을 쓰는 여자를 하나 알았었는데...
<cartes9> 이름 이상하네용
<kimeb> 헉...이상하다뇨?
<cartes9> 아녜여 장난이에요.. 죄송;
<cartes9> 그냥 일부러 던져봤어요 호호
<kimeb> 지금까지 모두들 특이하다곤 해도 이상하다곤안했었는데... 너무하셔라~ㅋ
<kimeb> 근데 사실 특이나 이상이나 똑같긴하죠~ㅋ
<kimeb> 근데 여자이름이 태양이라니 그건 정말이지 특이하네요ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 이름이 palindrome(?)이네요
<kimeb> 초등학생때 이태양이라고 같은반에있던적도있엇어요
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 여자 등장이다 =33
<kimeb> palindrome무슨단어일라나..
<kimeb> 회문..
<kimeb> 뜻을보니 앞뒤로같은 뭐그런류네요
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 양태양
<cartes9> 앞으로 읽어도 뒤로읽어도 같은..
<kimeb> 포럼 모임?언제하나요? 설마 매년3월인가요?
<cartes9> 단어
<cartes9> 매월 해요
<kimeb> 매월이라니 좋군요...
<kimeb> 근데 나가기가 좀 뭐할것같아요 아는분도없고 사실 사람얼굴맞대고있으면 실수같은것도많이하고 낯을많이가리기도하니까요
<laggard> 그럼 더더욱 오셔야죠 !
<kimeb> 카님의경우는 몇번 참여해보셨을듯한데 많은분들이오시나요?
<kimeb> 라가드?님도 종종참여해보신적있으셔요?
<laggard> 음 전 못갔어요.
<kimeb> 가보고싶기도한데 왠지 제가모르는 류의 대화들이 많이 오가진않을까싶기도한데요?ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 가면 피가되고 살이 되는 말을 다 해주실껄요
<kimeb> 그렇긴할테지만... 제가 말이 없으면 좀 나은데... 말이길어지면 좀 실수를많이하기도해서요
<kimeb> 특히 첨뵈는 분들에게 그러면 정말이지 실례잖아요..
<kimeb> 가서 좋은얘기듣고오면 좋은일일테지만 괜히 길어졌다가 분위기험악해지고해버린다면...
<kimeb> 네이트온 지금 깔려하는데 정말이지 신기하네요~ 맥, 리눅스, 폰 전부된다니ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<kimeb> 안쓰셔요?
<cartes9> 써요
<cartes9> 윈도XP에 NateON깔아서 써요
<kimeb> 헤에~
<cartes9> 히히 왜요?
<kimeb> 그렇군요라길래 안쓰고 계실것같아서요ㅋ~
<cartes9> 네이트온 별로 쓰기 싫은데 사람들이 다 쓰니까 어쩔수 없이 써요
<kimeb> 네이트온하고 연동되는 다른 메신저없어요?
<kimeb> 거의 기본상태의 윈도우니
<kimeb> 로켓독이라던가, 네이트온이라던가, 랩뷰라던가 등등 설치좀 해야할거 생각하니 막막하네요~ㅋ
<CuBric> 하악
<CuBric> 굿이브닝 에브리원
<kimeb> 안녕하세요~
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<kimeb> 예압!!
<CuBric> 냐암
<kimeb> 전지금 로켓독을 깔기위해 노력중입니다! 현재 채팅을 활발히할수있어요 많은 채팅 참여바랍니다랄까요?
<kimeb> 쿠브릭님 채팅해요!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어떤 채팅이요
<kimeb> 그냥 아무거나요!
<kimeb> 로켓독깔려고 홈페이지갔는데...
<CuBric> 후훗
<kimeb> 로켓독이 이미깔려있네요
<CuBric> 전 지금 디스크 디프레그 작업 5시간 24분 경과중이네요
<kimeb> 우와!!
<kimeb> 대단하긴한데 뭔지모르겠어요~ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 조각모음및 최적화
<kimeb> 허얼? 이라할정도네요
<kimeb> 어째서 5시간이나..
<kimeb> 용량이 그만큼 큰거에요~? 아님 조각이...
<CuBric> 하드가 6개 동시에 하고있으니까요
<kimeb> 우와!!!
<kimeb> 하드6개라니
<kimeb> 외장하드가 5대에요?
<CuBric> 왜요 요새 메인보드에 사타포트 6개 정도 없으니면 보드 아니자나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> ....
<kimeb> 할말이없네요ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 울씬이라 사타포트가 3개도안될것같은데요?ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 읏샤!!
<kimeb> usb에 윈7얼티밋순정을 깔았습니다!
<CuBric> 하드 용량이 좀 되세요
<kimeb> 이제 이걸 데탑에 연결해서 데탑을 윈7화시켜야곘어요!
<kimeb> 제꺼 하드는 320기가밖에안되요
<kimeb> 실용랴ㅜㅇ은 298인가하구요.ㅜ
<CuBric> 놋북이군요
<kimeb> 예압!
<CuBric> 데탑하고 비교가 되나요
<kimeb> msi사의 u230이던가를 쓰고있죠
<kimeb> 저희집은 데탑이 제놋북보다 약간더우월하답니다...
<Seony> 전 놋북이 데탑보다...
<CuBric> 울집 메인컴은 모든컴을 다 상대가능해요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 씐기한놋북이다!!
<CuBric> 전기세 압박만 벗어난다면
<kimeb> 전기세 얼마나 나오시는데요?
<kimeb> 저희집은 확실히는 모르갰는데 매달 10만원은 안나오는것같긴해요
<CuBric> 메인가동안하면 8만원
<CuBric> 메인컴 주구장창 쓰게 되면
<CuBric> 20여만원
<kimeb> 무슨컴이...
<CuBric> 48코어
<CuBric> 64기가램
<kimeb> 컴...인가요?
<CuBric> 여기까지만 들으셔도 되겠지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 네 컴입니다
<kimeb> 얼마전산 데탑이..
<kimeb> 쿼드코어인데말이지요
<kimeb> 홈쇼핑서 최다!!코어라고 자랑하던...
<CuBric> 단일24코어 제품이 있습니다
<CuBric> 그걸 2개 꼽은거지요
<kimeb> 우와~
<kimeb> 쿼드의몇배다냐?
<kimeb> 아..아니다!
<kimeb> 이주전에산 데탑
<kimeb> 쿼드가아니라
<kimeb> 트리플이엿네요
<kimeb> 최다코어 트리플!
<CuBric> 지금 그래서
<CuBric> 주력컴은 쿼드코어가 되겠네요
<kimeb> 아뇨아뇨
<kimeb> 저희집은 너무쪼잔해서
<CuBric> 저 말하는거에요
<kimeb> 전 놋북
<kimeb> 아항!!
<kimeb> 그...64램은 어찌가능한거에요?
<kimeb> 제머릿속에선
<kimeb> 8기간가 그거 3개까지가 한곈데말이지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 램슬롯이 몇개일가요
<kimeb> 훙...
<kimeb> 8기가8개?
<kimeb> 아닌데 너무많은데..
<kimeb> 16기가 4갠가?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 그거요
<kimeb> 시피유
<CuBric> 램슬롯이 16개 입니다
<kimeb> i7이란거 훨씬~~~ 넘기는거죠?
<CuBric> 인텔계열 아닙니다
<kimeb> 16개요? 도대체 메인보드가 몇개에요~?
<Seony> CuBric: 근데 왜 OS가 윈도우에요... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 윈도우 서버 2008
<CuBric> 그 메인컴 os
<kimeb> 헐...
<kimeb> 뭔지몰라
<kimeb> 그거요... 게임할수는있어요?
<CuBric> 전 컴으로 겜 안합니다
<kimeb> 사실 그걸로 게임안되죠?
<Seony> 겜은 겜기로 해야...
<CuBric> 겜기 가지고 있지요
<kimeb> 아니 애초에 그거... 슈퍼컴이죠?
<CuBric> 수퍼 하고 할수 있나요
<kimeb> 잘가요~
<kimeb> 잠깐저좀도와주세요!
<kimeb> 데탑에서 f2눌러서
<CuBric> 기상청 컴정도 되야 수퍼컴 아닌가요
<kimeb> 부트1순위를 usb로변경했는데 어째서 하드디스크부팅이되는걸가요?
<kimeb> 기상청컴도 종종틀리는데말이지요? 그러고도 수퍼컴이라 할수있을까요?
<CuBric> usb 에 부팅 기능이 없는
<CuBric> 그런 모델 일지도
<kimeb> usb에 윈7넣었는데말이지요
<kimeb> 그걸로 놋북윈7깔았는데말이지요 안될리가없어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 부팅해서 설치했나요
<CuBric> usb로 부팅해서
<kimeb> usb로 부팅이안되요~
<kimeb> 아아ㅏ
<kimeb> 이건또뭐야...ㅜ
<CuBric> ggg
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> f11로 usb부팅했더니
<kimeb> 윈도우 부트 매니저라고 엄청난 영어의압박이
<laggard> usb에 버림 받으셨네요 !
<CuBric> 냐하하
<kimeb> 아녜요ㅜㅜ
<kimeb> 이 유에스비로 많은걸했었다구요!!
<CuBric> usb 자체에 그 기능이 없으면 안되는
<CuBric> 자체 기능입니다
<CuBric> 사람들이 잘 인식하지 못하는
<kimeb> 지금 데탑 윈7로 올려야하눈데...ㅜ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 안그러면 동생이 갈구니말이지요...ㅜ
<CuBric> 어디 사시는데요
<kimeb> 서울요!!
<CuBric> 서울 어디요
<kimeb> 숭인동근처요
<CuBric> 종로구 군요
<kimeb> 초대안해드릴거에요
<kimeb> 방이 많이더러워요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 오늘 꼭 삽질해서라도
<kimeb> 이걸 하고말겠소이다!!
<CuBric> 써니님
<CuBric> 잠수 그만타요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 왜요
<CuBric> 씩 머리 한번 내미시고 잠수를 때찌
<CuBric> 헤드록을 좍~
<kimeb> 하아..
<kimeb> 저번주 주말부터
<kimeb> 컴이 너무 말썽이야ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 울집 앞에 버리고 가삼
<kimeb> 실헝요!!
<kimeb> 이제겨우 가족구성원 모두에게 티비와 컴이 각각생겼단말이에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 이비율이 깨지게되면 내놋북은 동생의 게임기로전락하게되요
<CuBric> 크크
<CuBric> 동생컴은 스스로 알아서 하게 하삼
<laggard> 놋북으로 게임하기엔 좀 힘들지 않아요?
<kimeb> ...안되요
<kimeb> 갈굼당해요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 동생한티 지다니
<kimeb> 힘들더라도 할게놋북뿐이게되니까
<kimeb> 좀좋은건 아빠가 장악해서 무리고요~
<kimeb> 지진않아요~1
<CuBric> 난 내가 아빤데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 우야~~~
<kimeb> 거짓말같은 진실이다
<kimeb> 당신에겐 아이폰이 없다는건
<kimeb> 레티나 디스플레이가 없다는것
<kimeb> 이라고 광고가 나오고있습니다!~~
<CuBric> 아이폰3gs 유저
<CuBric> 플러스 아이패드 1 , 2 유저
<kimeb> 흐음...
<kimeb> kt자회사꺼 폰사용중이요~
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 에버~
<kimeb> 제조년일이 아마도 2006년도던가?
<kimeb> 2008년도던가...
<CuBric> 에버 모델일듯
<kimeb> 예압! 정답
<kimeb> 그게 기억이안나서 자회사라고 얼버무렸어ㅛㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 장난감 같은 에버
<kimeb> 에버쫌좋아요!ㅋ
<CuBric> 지금 울아들 아이패드로 교육학습중
<kimeb> 우야!!!
<kimeb> 대단하다
<kimeb> 거기에 유비트를까세요~
<kimeb> 유비트 좋은게임이에요
<CuBric> 5살짜리임
<CuBric> 겜 안시킴
<kimeb> 제가봤을때요~
<kimeb> 순간반사신경이늘을거에요
<CuBric> 겜에 환장할 나이가 아님
<kimeb> 그리고 정확성이늘고요~
<CuBric> 나도 겜 잘 안하고
<kimeb> 손을 자주움직여야하니까 활동량?이 늘을꺼구요!
<kimeb> 게임이아니에요~
<kimeb> 학습어플이지요
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric> 활동량은 손가락이 아닌
<CuBric> 나가서 운동량만 늘리면 됨
<kimeb> 할말이없네요~ㅋ
<CuBric> 뛰어 노는게 최고
<CuBric> 손가락 까딱까딱 한다고
<kimeb> 전 10살까진 나가놀앗지만 그뒤론 컴만까딱까딱하고잇어요~ㅋ
<CuBric> 활동량이 늘어나는 일은 없음
<CuBric> 그러다 보면
<kimeb> 돼지되요
<CuBric> 킴베님 뱃살은 늘어질때로
<CuBric> 늘어져서
<CuBric> 땅게 끌고 댕김
<kimeb> 아직 안늘어졌어요!
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kimeb> 쪼~콤나오긴했지만
<CuBric> 키작고 배나오면
<kimeb> 키는 안작지요~후후후
<laggard> 제대할때쯤이면 뭐 몸짱이 되어 있을거에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 손가락만
<kimeb> 이뢔뵈도 177입니다~~
<CuBric> 굳은살 쵝오
<CuBric> 185 라오
<kimeb> ...
<kimeb> 쿠님 정말이지
<kimeb> 얄밉네요
<CuBric> 훗
<kimeb> 177은 키도아닌걸로 만들어버리고..
<kimeb> 괜찮아요
<CuBric> 난 그런말 한적 없음
<kimeb> 군대제대하고오면
<CuBric> 내 키 얘기만 했을뿐
<kimeb> 몸짱되잇을거에요
<kimeb> 라가드님말씀처럼요
<CuBric> 난 신검2번 받고
<CuBric> 군대 오지 말라해서
<CuBric> 안간...
<laggard> 길이보단 비율로 밀어부치세요
<kimeb> ....
<kimeb> 아우...
<kimeb> 정말얄미워!!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 발로 정강이차주고싶다~ㅜ
<kimeb> 다른얘기를하죠!!
<laggard> 우리에겐 2등신 뽀로로가 잇어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 전 내일 그뭐냐...축젭니다!!
<CuBric> 킴베님이 날 찰수 있는 그런 위치에 있을까가가 문제
<kimeb> 뽀로로가 귀엽게생기긴햇는데 제대로본적이없어서 모르겠어요
<kimeb> 그 위치가... 지리적?인위치에요~?
<CuBric> 나이가 우선이겠고
<CuBric> 머 울나라에선 그걸로 거의가 다 해결되는?!
<kimeb> 쿠님이 살고계신곳만알아두
<kimeb> 조~~용히 정강이 뻐~~엉 차주고오는건 어렵지않지요!!
<CuBric> 킴베님 아직 군대 입대전인거 같으니
<CuBric> 21 살 정도인거 같군요
<kimeb> 비밀~
<CuBric> 비밀 일수가 없지ㄴ요
<kimeb> 쿠님은 언제 제대하셨어요?
<kimeb> 비밀은 비밀이지요~
<CuBric> 신검을 93년 학번임
<kimeb> ...
<kimeb> 잠깐생각좀하고요
<kimeb> 신검이란걸 20세에하니까..
<kimeb> 내나이에 우선 20만더해봐도...
<kimeb> 아빠네요?
<kimeb> 그쵸? 아빠죠?
<CuBric> 그런 아들 둔적없음
<kimeb> 반박을해보자면 저도요~
<CuBric> 분도님한테 똑같이 해보시지요
<CuBric> 분도님이 아들이 중학생에 고딩인데
<CuBric> 여기 있는 꽤많은 유부당에 다 일어설 것이요
<kimeb> 곰곰히 생각해봤지만 그분께는 못할것같기도...?
<CuBric> 이달 마지막 토요일에 모임이 있으니
<CuBric> 오시오
<kimeb> 쿠님! 연세랄까?나이상으로는 아버지뻘이네요...
<kimeb> 위치는요?
<CuBric> 포럼을 보시오
<kimeb> 포럼어디잇어요..?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<kimeb> 공지부분같은곳을기점으로
<kimeb> 자유,이벤트,나눔의장등 몇군데확인해봤지만...
<CuBric> 모임 장소는 거의 다음사옥이 될거 같은..
<CuBric> 한남동
<kimeb> 혹시
<kimeb> 일시 : 2009년 12월 19일(토요일) 오후 6시 모임 장소 : 7호선 "신풍역" 4번 출구 앞 "대박집 (삼겹살집) 회비 : 청소년 5천원, 대학생 1만원, 직장인 2만원
<kimeb> 옛날거긴하지만...
<CuBric> 그달 마지막 토요일이 모임
<CuBric> 그건 소세미나 정도
<CuBric> 정기모임은 항상 그달 마지막 토요일
<kimeb> 어디쯤에서 자세히볼수있을가요?
<CuBric> 분도님에게 물어보는게 빠름
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kimeb> 분도님은 안계신것같구요..그보다
<kimeb> 모임나가면 왠지... 불안해요
<CuBric> 훗
<kimeb> 쿠님께서 느끼셧을진모르겠지만... 제가 말을하다보면 실수가많아서요..
<kimeb> 아찾은것같아요!!
<kimeb> [공지] 2011년 4월 우분투 한국사용자모임 정기 세미나 안내 (4/30, 독산동 테라텍)
<kimeb> 4월꺼긴하지만
<cartes9> CuBric, 님 화나셨어요? ;;;
<CuBric> 전혀
<CuBric> 카테스군이 왜 ?
<CuBric> 다른거 보는중
<kwonsun> hi
<kwonsun> 아무도 안계십니까
<kwonsun> -ㅂ-;
<CuBric> -ㅇ-
<kwonsun> 오
<kwonsun> 계시는군요
<kwonsun> 혹시 저에게 잠시 조움의 손길을 주실수있으실까요-ㅂ-;
<HiOSS> ^^저도 있습니다
<kwonsun> 커널 소스를 패치하고싶은데  2일째 삽질만
<kwonsun> 퍽퍽하고있습니다 orz
<kimeb> 모두 안녕하세요~
<kwonsun> http://davidrothera.co.uk/cisco/2011/04/sun-quad-nics-and-x86_64-kernels/    이 링크에 있는 문제점으로 패치를 적용하고싶습니다만
<kwonsun> 도와주실분계실런지요 ,,ㅜㅠ
<kimeb> 데스크탑 윈7로 못올리고 포기하고 돌아왔습니다!
<HiOSS> 어이쿠;; 저는 지식이 없어서;;
<kwonsun> ㅜㅠ
<kimeb> 그런데 이제 밥먹고 겜기로 놀시간이라 나가야겠어요!
<kwonsun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kwonsun> 이놈이 해결되야 놀기라고할텐데..
<kwonsun> 어이고 답답 ㅠ
<kimeb> 모두 안녕히계세요!! 오늘 우분투,윈7로 삽질한거빼면 정말 즐거운 하루여서요!!
<kimeb> 선님 힘내세요~
<kwonsun> 네 알겠숩니다
<kimeb> 예에~~ 모두 좋은하루되세요~(_ _)
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ저도 퇴근합니다~
<HiOSS> bundo, 분도님 우선 우분투 사용자모임 상단에 있는 로고 저장해서 링크 걸어뒀습니다.
<HiOSS> 얼른 하나 만들어 주세요ㅎㅎ 이쁜걸로
<kwonsun> 으으...
<kwonsun> 숨은 고수님들 자비를 배푸세요-ㅂ-~
<Seony> sed에서 치환을 한 라인에 두 번 쓸 수 있을까요?
<kwonsun> 헙....잘모르겠...orz
<CuBric> 서니~~이이이~이이이이~이이이이 (넬라판타지아 모드)
<Seony> 숫자랑 점.만 빼고 잘라내는 건데, 아시는 분 계시면 틀린 거 있으면 지적 좀 부탁드립니다. ㅎㅎ sed -E 's/\<td align=right\>^[0-9.]+\<\/td\>//g'
<Seony> 아... 더 간단히가 가능하구나...
<Seony> sed -E 's/[^0-9.]+//g' ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 이런 바보같이...
<CuBric> 서니짱
<kwonsun> cubric님
<CuBric> 얍?
<kwonsun> 혹시 커널 패치 지식이있으시면 저좀 도오주실수있으실까요?
<kwonsun> ㅎㅎ;
<CuBric> 저도 우분투는 자알 ..... 긁적
<kwonsun> 그렇구ㄴ요 ㅡㅠ
<CuBric> 전 지금 우분투 가방 을 보고 있더랬지요
<laggard> kldp 위키에 커널 패치하느 방법 있을거에요
<laggard> http://wiki.kldp.org/wiki.php/%B8%AE%B4%AA%BD%BA%C4%BF%B3%CE
<kwonsun> 아 감사합니다
<kwonsun> 읽어보도록할게요
<kwonsun> 으어..........
<CuBric> 분도님
<kbundo> 네
<CuBric> 우분투 가방 주문하면
<CuBric> 얼마나 걸릴까요
<CuBric> 받을 수 있는 시간까지...
<CuBric> 메신저 백을 노려보고 있는데요
<kbundo> 15일?
<CuBric> 오래 걸리는군요
<drake_kr> 우분투 가면은 없나용
<Draco_> 하이여
<kimeb> 현재 우분투 갓 설치된상탠데요, 여기서 컴피즈 설정창열려면 어찌해야하나요?(시스템쪽에 컴피즈관련이 전혀없습니다.)
<twinsenx> kimeb: 저는 사양 후달려서 컴피즈를 사용하지 않기에 잘 모르겠사옵니다. 우분투 10.04는 대략 이럴듯 http://ljs6321.egloos.com/663562  11.04는 초큼 다르다구 하시네요.
<kimeb> 제가 하고픈 말이 시스템-기본가서보면 있어야할 컴피즈관련항목이 없다는겁니다.
<kimeb> 그런고로 http://ljs6321.egloos.com/663562에서 나오는 첫번째 사진도 저로선 무리구요...
<twinsenx> 11.04 입니까?
<kimeb> 아뇨 10.04입니다
<kimeb> 아! 어찌어찌해서 첫번째사진에 나온창은떳네요
<kimeb> 우선 첫번째사진이 해결됬으니까요 저 사이트내용을 따라해보겠습니다
<HwanSK> $sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings
<kimeb> 옷 컴피즈 인스톨명령어 감사합니다
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/135
<drake_kr> 저거보고 토하지 않으면 일반인
<kimeb> 드레이크?님 감사합니다!
<bundo> twinsenx 오 반갑습니더 ^^;
<kimeb> 드레이크?님 가봤습니다만, 아무것도안뜨네요? 이것저것설치가안된상태라그런걸려나보네 휘유...
<bundo>  compizconfig-settings-manager  가 패키지 이름인데
<twinsenx> bundo: 안녕하십니까~ 오랜만입니다 ^^;
<lexlove> bundo: 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> twinsenx  lexlove 님 방가 방가
<kimeb> compizconfig-settings 이거말고 compizconfig-settings-manager 이쪽걸로 하면되는건가요?
<lexlove> drake_kr:일단 지금 보고 있는데 아직까지 토는 안나오고 있습니다. 그러므로 일반인입니다. 하지만 위험하다는프로그래머 하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> lexlove :: 중반쯤 되면 토하실겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> twinsenx  정부 보조금 3,000만원 탓냈심더 ^^;
<kimeb> 저거 어떻게보는거죠? 보고싶어지네요...
<bundo> 아 돈관리좀 해주세요 제정 리더 twinsenx  님 헤헤
<bundo> 요즘 그거 말고 일 더 질르는 중입니더 쩝
<twinsenx> bundo: -0- 오혹~ ^^ 수고많으셨습니다. 보조금 나올때까정 일이 많았을텐데. 에... 관리는 -_-; 제가 잼병입니닼 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저도 돈은 대차를 못 맡쳐서 고민 입니다 쩝
<bundo> 그래도 twinsenx 님은 재무 잘아시잖아유
<twinsenx> 맡기면 기장료가 월5만원은 나올듯. 저희 회사요? 기장 맡기고 있습니다-_-;; 10만원/월;;;
<twinsenx> 복식부기 되는 gnucash는 관심이 갑니다만;; 바빠서? 게을러서? 아직 만져보질 못했어요;;;;
<bundo> 쩝 나중 회계처리비 66만원 이더라고요
<twinsenx> 호곡 그렇군요. ㅎㅎ 어쨌든 저는 지방이고, 흔히 하는 말로 전표발생이 서울에서 주로 되니 서울이나 인천에서 하셔야할듯;
<twinsenx> 코분투 씨디 제작배포는 엔에이치엔에서 따로 나오나요?
<bundo> 아뇨 진흥원에서 준거로 합니다.
<bundo> NIPA 의 지원과  twinsenx 님의 관심으로 코분투 11.04 CD 를 제작합니다.
<bundo> 오 멋진데요 문구가 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> NIPA 의 지원과  twinsenx 님의 관심으로 코분투 11.04 CD 를   lexlove 님에게 주려고  제작합니다.
<bundo> 이거가 더 멋지군요 ^^;
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> bundo: 지금 사무실 알아보고 있는데 참 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> why ?
<lexlove> 제 맘에 들면 가격이 안맞고, 가격이 맞으면 위치가 안좋고
<bundo> 사업 하실꺼에요 ?
<lexlove> 가격과 위치가 좋으면 화장실이 1개고 (화장실이 2개여야함)
<lexlove> 뭐 사업이겠죠
<bundo> 남 , 여   ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 지금 학원은 5월 23일까지 근무하고 그만둬요
<lexlove> 졸지에 백수됨;;;;
<bundo> 제가요 전라도에 코분투 쫙 깔꺼에유
<bundo> 전라남도 교육청장 좀 알아유
<lexlove> 돈이 원래 계획에서 반으로 줄었어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 와~~~~
<bundo> 그러니  우분투(코분투 ) 교육하세유
<drake_kr> 영화 보고 계시는분?
<bundo> 교사 .. 공무원...  학생 .. 등
<lexlove> drake_kr: 저요
<lexlove> bundo: 제가 학원하는 하나의 목적이죠
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 일반인이 아니시면 좀따 토하실겁니다
<lexlove> 얼마나 모일지는 모르지만 자리 좀 잡으면 토요일 동호회 만들려고 해요
<bundo> lexlove 준비 를 위해 우분투해주세유 ^^;
<drake_kr> bundo :: 수요일에 카메라장비 갖고오시는분 계신가요?
<lexlove> bundo: 노력할게요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr  없심
<drake_kr> bundo :: 저렴한 웹캠과 고감도마이크 가져갑니다
<bundo> drake_kr  흑흑 찍어 도 좋은데... 내가 사회 보는데 .. 나 졸린 얼굴 좀 뽀사시 해줘유
<drake_kr> bundo :: 그건 현대 기술로 불가능합니다.
<bundo> 나 저녁에 쥐약입니더
<bundo> 그럼 나 발할때도 딴데 여성위주로 찍어 주세유
<bundo> 부탁해유
<drake_kr> 으.. 회전가능한 돔형 카메라 있으면 좋은데
<drake_kr> 아예 카메라를 드릴게요
<bundo> 그럼 나 말 할때도 딴데 여성위주로 찍어 주세유
<bundo> 아니 나찍지 말고 맘에 드는 여성분 찍으세유
<bundo> 있을까 여성분이 ... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아니 카메라를 드릴테니 알아서 찍으시면 됨미다
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분도님 코분투 바탕화면을 찍으면 되겠군요
<bundo> drake_kr 저녁 우동 있으니 시간되면 일찍 오세요
<bundo> 5시 반쯤 우동 먹을꺼임
<drake_kr> 그리고 6시부터 강제노역
<bundo> 아니 6시반
<bundo> ...
<bundo> 자리 배치 6시반
<ndsin> 우동먹고싶당
<bundo> 둥그런 스타일로 자리 배치 해야죠
<drake_kr> 원탁!?
<bundo> 토론하지 촣커든요
<bundo> drake_kr  네모
<bundo> 장소가 60인인가 하는데
<bundo> 네모가 딱 조아요
<ndsin> 커플을 위해 1:1 배치
<ndsin> 남남 사이의 묘한 기류
<ndsin> 씻으러 휘릭
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=70046&no=16&weekday=thu
<bundo> 엔신 ndsin 상암 한번 오셔
<drake_kr> bundo :: n각 탁자 아니에요?
<bundo> drake_kr 걱정 마세요 알아서 자리 배치할사람 좀 있음
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 비디오 신경 써보세유
<drake_kr> 저번에 한번 질른 말도 있고
<drake_kr> 유명환님이 업체 통해서 스트리밍 서비스를 한다고 했는데
<drake_kr> ax라니까 열받아서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그리고 아는 동생한테 스트리밍 서버 구축 의뢰를 받았어요
<drake_kr> 시간이 되면 데리고 갈거임
<drake_kr> 아까 조물주님이랑 얘기해봤는데
<drake_kr> 확실히 오디오가 중요한듯
<lexlove> 더 보고 싶지만 이만 자야겠습니다. 아직 중반까지 못본 관계로 아즉 토가 안나옵니다. 화가 나옵니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 먼저들어갑니다.~~~
<drake_kr> lexlove :: 아무때나 들어오시면 그거 있어용
<bundo> lexlove 님 건강하세유 ^^
<lexlove> ^^
<bundo> 귀에 종기 생겼다가 다행히 오늘 터졌음 히히
<bundo> 귀 속에 쩝
<drake_kr> 왜 사람 몸은 객체지향이 아닌걸까요
<bundo> 조직이 아프면 우선 개인이 느끼고
<bundo> 근데 인간도 무리로 아플수 있음
<bundo> 그게 공동체임
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 머리가 아프면 스페어 머리로 교체 불가능
<bundo> 아들이 아프면 내가 아프더라고
<bundo> 그게 가족이지
<drake_kr> 아빠가 아프면 아들은 아프지 않아요
<bundo> 그거는 선택인게그걸 효라 하지요
<bundo> drake_kr 나 철학 전공이여 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bundo :: 결론이 나진 않지만 재밌는거잖아요
<ripple> 엔프로텍트땜에 파폭 리스타트 -_-; 하악 금융거시기랑 엔프로거시기랑 미워용.
<bundo> 암튼 드라케 하고 나하고 많이 가까우면 하나의 객체로 느낄수 있겠지
<bundo> 그게 우분투 아닐까?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 이쁜 아가씨하고 동기화 되고 싶어용
<drake_kr> ripple :: 그나마 요새 nProtect는 괜찮은편인듯요 ㅋㅋㅋ 전 지워도 뱅킹 잘 되던데..
<bundo> 나 오늘 핸폰주소록이 구글 주소록을 바꾸면서 싱크하게했심
<bundo> 핸폰 더 쓰게 되었으니 쩝
<bundo> 필요하다면 아가씨 싱크도 될꺼겠죠
<bundo> 나 말고 드라케 = 아가씨싱크
<ripple> 분도님폰 갤럭시?
<bundo> 단 둘이 객체가 된다면
<bundo> twinsenx 쩝
<bundo> 트웬센 님이 시구낭 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> bundo: ㅎㅎ 서울에서 뵈요~ 안녕히주무십시요.
<bundo> 넵 편한히 주무십시요
<bundo> 헉 뒷차 쩝
<drake_kr> 아오 내일도 술 모레도 술
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-17
<CuBric> 굿모니잉 에브리원
<CuBric> 아아
<yemharc> CuBric, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 외로와요
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아아
<cartes9> 으아 하고싶은일이 없어요
<CuBric> 자면 됨
<CuBric> 그아악
<CuBric> 꺼으억
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 점심먹고 트름
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 우리 점심시간 2시간 아니면 점심도 아니자나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아참
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 어제 케이스 사서
<CuBric> 조립 셋팅은 해놨으묜
<CuBric> 으요
<CuBric> os 설치는 안하고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 인제 밀님의 능력을 보여주사
<CuBric> 삼
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 저같은 무능력자에게 그 무슨 말도안되는 부탁을
<CuBric> 그대의 능력을 좌르르르
<CuBric> 서버로 만들어 주삼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 슬슬 점심시간이군요.............
<shriekout> 제가 서버 셋팅 해드릴께요
<shriekout> 저한테 택배로 보내주시면... 3년 안에 완벽 셋팅을 끝내고
<shriekout> 보내드리겠습니다.
<shriekout> 주소는...
<shriekout> ...
<yemharc> ...
<CuBric> 하암
<CuBric> 공유기 교체작업좀 했지요
<CuBric_> 으으음
<CuBric_> 공유기만 바꿨을 뿐인데 빠르다니
<CuBric> 놀라운 일이....
<CuBric> 조용한 be silent
<bumdo> 어
<bumdo> 닉이 크
<bumdo> 음
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 아악
<cartes9> 왜요?
<yemharc> 흠
<CuBric> 순대가 넘 맛있졍
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 오뎅 국물이 끝내줭~~
<yemharc> .............
<cartes9> 옘핡!
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 낼 순대에 떡볶이 콜?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 내일은 OSS포럼을 가야해서 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나 낼 쉬는데
<CuBric> 따라 붙을까
<yemharc> 일 끝나고 바로 가니
<CuBric> 카메라 들고
<yemharc> 좀 일찍 도착해도 7시 조금 넘길듯 싶어요
<CuBric> 밀님 직장 앞에서 기다리기
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내일 분도님 만나면 혼날듯
<CuBric> 왜 혼나삼
<cartes9> 밀님도 머리길른다고
<yemharc> 근 2주동안 위키 손을 못대서요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 거기 가면 먹을거 주나요
<CuBric> 사은품도 주고
<CuBric> 그러는
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 으음.......
<yemharc> 지하철 타고 가서 택시타야겠네.......
<CuBric> 어디길래요
<cartes9> 디지털미디어시티역?
<CuBric> 아 상암동
<CuBric> 그 허허 벌판
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 하하 벌판
<yemharc> 네 상암동
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 거기 쉽게 가는 방법 알려드릴까요
<cartes9> 저 당뇨초기랍니다 어쪄죠
<CuBric> 버스 한번이면 가는데
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 이건 또 무슨 ... 당뇨라니
<cartes9> 후덜덜
<CuBric> 그 나이에
<cartes9> 정신과약을 많이 먹어서 그런것 같아요
<CuBric> 운동해 카테스군
<CuBric> 의자에 죽치고 앉아서 손가락 운동만 하지말고
<cartes9> 코딩?
<yemharc> 7711번 타면 한번에 가는거같네요
<CuBric> 571
<CuBric> 타도 됨
<yemharc> 7711 571 두개 다 가는건가요?
<yemharc> 스퀘어 앞까지?
<cartes9> 하나스퀘어
<CuBric> 지하철 역까지
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 7711(디지털미디어시티역)누리꿈스퀘어하차
<yemharc> 이렇게 알려주는군요
<yemharc> 흐음.......
<cartes9> 그게 올때는 애매하다능
<cartes_> 마지막으로 제가 한일이 7711타고 월드컵경기장공원 앞에서 내려서 역까지 걸었다는..
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. <--54분만의 대답
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 학교 인터넷이 대낮에는 IP가 부족해서(!) 연결이 안되는 경우가 있거든요.
<yemharc_> 교통편이 굉장히 애매하네요..........
<jincreator> 이번주 목요일이요?
<yemharc_> 내일이요
<yemharc_> 뭘로 가도 1시간이고 지하철이 제일 빠르군요..........
<cartes_> 드라켄 님이시다
<CuBric_> 음
<CuBric_> 요상하네...
<yemharc_> 제일 편한건 디지털역 -> 합정 -> 버스271인거같네요
<CuBric> 합정에서 6호선 갈아타도 됨
<CuBric> 2호선과 6호선을 이용하는
<yemharc_> 수색역에서 걸어가는것보다 버스가 훨씬 가까워서
<yemharc_> 서요
<yemharc_> 바로 앞에 떨궈주네요
<CuBric> 왜 수색역?
<yemharc_> ?
<CuBric> 디지털미디어시티 역이 존재하는데...
<yemharc_> 근처에 역이라곤 수색하고 디지털역인데
<CuBric> 중간인가요
<yemharc_> 미디어 역에서 택시로 갈아타느냐
<yemharc_> 라인한번 바꿔서 한정거장 가고 300미터 걷느냐인데요
<yemharc_> 그러느니 그냥 합정 9번출구 정류장서 버스타면 건물 앞에 떨궈주는군요
<yemharc_> 걸리는 시간도 4분정도 차이고.........
<yemharc_> 아..........근데 퇴근시간 생각하면 버스는 또 생각해봐야겠네.........
<jincreator> 어디서 어디로 가시는데요?
<CuBric> 지하철이 최고임
<CuBric> 구털에서 상암까지
<yemharc_> 구로디지털 -> 상암 누리꿈요
<jincreator> 전 지하철 사용합니다.
<yemharc_> 디미역에서 누리꿈까지 택시비 얼마나 나올까요
<jincreator> 누리꿈이면 수색역에서 내려서 샛길(굴다리) 지나 조금 걸으면 바로 나오는데 이건 아는 사람만 다니는 길인지라...
<jincreator> 디미역 2번인가 6번 출구에서 버스 타면 금방 누리꿈스퀘어 앞에 내려주는데요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 막상 네비(.._)도 그 길을 추천하는군요
<jincreator> 그 길은 차가 다니는 길이 아는데요(...)
<yemharc_> 저도 좀 신기합니다 (....)
<yemharc_> 근데 요샌 교통편 검색하면 걷는것까지 포함해서 알려주네요
<jincreator> 자동차 네비가 아닌 인간 네비?
<yemharc_> 전 대중교통 검색을 했더랬죠
<CuBric> 진님
<jincreator> 네
<yemharc_> 그랬더니 마지막엔 걸으래요
<CuBric> 울집 뒤에가
<CuBric> 밀님 회사에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 그럼 CuBric님도 구로에 사시나보네요.
<CuBric> 밀님은 내손안에 있소이다~~~
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 난 2동 밀님 3동
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> 근데 자동차에 달린 네비로 대중교통 검색이라니...
<yemharc_> 읭
<yemharc_> 아뇨 차에 달리진 않았슴다 (......)
<CuBric> 스맛흐폰
<yemharc_> 내용물 업뎃 해주는 김에 슬쩍 (@_ @)~....
<CuBric> 진님
<CuBric> 밀님 구엽다는 소문이 있답니다
<yemharc_> 아 그거 그냥 CuBric 님의 날조 (.......)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 사실입니다. 지난 번 모임에서 확인했습니다. <--날조x2
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 여러분. 애초에 남자인간이란 부분에서 탈락이라구요 (........)
<jincreator> 응? 오픈 소스 포럼 5차모임이 목요일이 아닌 수요일이네요!
<yemharc_> 내일이죠
<jincreator> 헉! 큰일날뻔했다!
<CuBric> 거기 가면 멀 강의 하나요?
<yemharc_> (난 아까부터 무얼 부르짖었는가........ㅠㅠ)
<CuBric> 외계어 나오면 안되는
<yemharc_> CuBric, 그냥 만찬회? (......>)
<CuBric> 만찬이라
<CuBric> 술담배 안하는 사람에겐 ???
<yemharc_> 참가비 안받는 모임에서 음료수 한컵이면 만찬이죠 뭐 (.......)
<Zeitung> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> Zeitung, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Zeitung> 궁금한게 있어서 왔습니다.
<yemharc_> Zeitung, http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html IRC가 처음이시라면 이걸 먼저 봐주세요
<Zeitung> 네^^
<yemharc_> 대부분의 질문은 IRC에 상주하시는 고수 jincreator님이 해결해 드릴겁니다 (후다닥)
<jincreator> 전 이만 들어가봐야 하는데요?(진짜 후다닥)
<Zeitung> gfxboot로 grub화면을 바꿔볼까 생각인데 menu.lst가 없네요
<yemharc_> 우분투 버전이 올라가면서 grub2로 바뀌어서 menu.lst는 없고요
<yemharc_> /etc/default/grub가 있습니다
<yemharc_>  /etc/default/grub가 있습니다
<Zeitung> 그럼 그 파일에 테마경로를 써주면 되는건가요?
<yemharc_> (이놈에꺼 앞에 /붙으면 그냥 우걱......)
<yemharc_> 무슨 테마를 바꾸시는데요?
<yemharc_> plymouth를 바꾸시는건가요 grub 배경화면을 바꾸시는건가요
<Zeitung> grub배경화면이요
<yemharc_> 배경화면이면 저 경로가 맞습니다
<Zeitung> grub을 지우게 되면 같이 날라가는것 같은데, 백업을 해야겠네요.
<yemharc_> Zeitung, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html 요기를 참고하시면 도움이 될겁니다
<Zeitung> 헉,,,
<Zeitung> 알겠습니다.
<yemharc_> 영어사이트라고 해도 명령어 몇개 나열하고 끝이라 쉬워요
<jincreator> gfxboot는 아직 grub1 기반이었던 것 같은데 그새 업데이트되었나보네요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, grub2 기반으로 바뀌긴 했는데 기본 구조는 같더라구요
<yemharc_> 그냥 통째로 들어다 엎힌거 (......)
<jincreator> 근데 원래 grub2에 테마 기능이 들어가는 게 목표인지라 아마 정식 버전이 나오면 gfxboot나 burg는 사라질겁니다.
<yemharc_> ....일설에는 귀찮아서 burg를 정식으로 쓴다는 말도 있죠 (.........이런 귀차니스트들)
<Zeitung> 근데 시넵스 관리자 보면 grub2와 grub-pc가 있는데 무슨 차이 인가요?
<yemharc_> 그런것도 있나요 (......)
<jincreator> 헉! 벌써 15분! 이젠 진짜 들어가보겠습니다! Zeitung님, 초천재이신 yemharc_님께서 해결 잘 해주실거에요.
<yemharc_> <-시냅틱을 안씀
<yemharc_> jincreator, 수업 수고요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Zeitung> 감사합니다.
<yemharc_> 아....
<yemharc_> 메타패키지네요
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 나 어제 주문했으요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 네?
<yemharc_> 케이스만요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 우분트 메신저 가방
<yemharc_> 오
<yemharc_> 그 캐노니컬 공홈의?
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 백팩은 좀 아닌거 같아서
<yemharc_> .......배송비가 더 깨지지 않아요 그거?
<CuBric> 메신저로
<CuBric> 머 얼마나 하겠어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 가방따위
<yemharc_> Zeitung, grub2는 말 그대로 그룹2 패키지고요, grub-pc는 메타패키지라고 해서
<CuBric> 이것저것 주문하고 싶었지만
<CuBric> 필요한건 가방뿐이라
<yemharc_> Zeitung, 메타패키지는 쉽게 말해서 해당 프로그램과 연관된 녀석들의 묶음 같은거에요
<CuBric> 아 참
<CuBric> 엊그제 친한동생을 만났는데 말이지요
<yemharc_> 시냅틱에서 firefox 검색해보면 firefox-2 firefox-3.5 이런식으로 나오는데 제일 위에는 firefox가 있는거랑 같은겁니다
<CuBric> 가방에 i 하트 ubuntu 뱃지를 보더니
<CuBric> 이거 머꼬
<yemharc_> ㄲ
<CuBric> 새로 생긴 여친이가 하더라는
<yemharc_> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> --ㅅ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Zeitung> 아, 그렇군요.
<yemharc_> Zeitung, 메타패키지는 일정 주기마다 최신 버전 묶음으로 제공되요
<yemharc_> 물론 뭐, 업뎃관리자 같은걸로 패키지 업뎃하면 신경 안써도 됩니다
<CuBric> 어떤 사이트 에서 그러던데요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 아이도 있잖습니까........
<CuBric> 우분투는 폐인양성을 유발하는 os 다 라고
<yemharc_> 에이
<yemharc_> 우분투는 아니죠
<yemharc_> 젠투면 또 몰라도
<CuBric> 후앙
<yemharc_> 몇번 누르면 다 깔리는데 무슨 훼인인가요
<CuBric> 깔고 나서가 문제래요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 근데 뭐랄까
<yemharc_> 전 그 부분이 제일 이해가 안되는게
<Zeitung> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> .......왠지 제가 깔땐 잘 깔린단 말이죠 (.......)
<CuBric> 나두 한번에 깔았으요
<yemharc_> cd넣고 마우스클릭만 할 뿐인데.........
<CuBric> 난 cd도 안넣었어요
<CuBric> usb로 부팅
<yemharc_> cd는 포터블 매체의 상징이라구요!
<yemharc_> CD는 아직 안죽었어요!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> cd=양도성 예금 증서
<Zeitung> yemharc, 아까 사이트, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=42433 이 설명과 동일한듯 한데 맞나요?
<Zeitung> 양도성ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> Zeitung, 같은겁니다
<Zeitung> 아, 감사합니다. 제가 글을 다 못 읽었네요.
<yemharc_> Drake_, 자리 계세요?
<Drake_> 배고파요
<yemharc_> 드레이크님
<Drake_> 예
<yemharc_> php시스템에서 한글을 자음+모음으로 폼에 입력하고 전송하면 404PNF가 뜨는데 이런 경험 있으세요?
<yemharc_> ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ    또는  ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ  는 잘 넘어가는게
<yemharc_> 아아아아 마마마마 이렇게 조합이 되면 404가 뜨면서 게시판에 글 등록이 안되는군요
<Drake_> 전 걍 솔루션 쓰는데요
<yemharc_> 그것도 해당 컴퓨터만 그럽니다 (......)
<Drake_> ㅋㅋ 2001년쯤에 한글때문에 너무 고생해서..
<yemharc_> 익스는 7이고
<yemharc_> 이거 짐작도 안가요........
<Drake_> 아마 인코딩 문제겠죠
<Drake_> 아예 &#xxx; 이렇게 인코딩 하는게 있을텐데
<Drake_> 걍 그렇게 하는게 마음 편해요
<yemharc_> 음.... 다른데서는 다 잘되는데 한대만 그런 문제가 발생할 수도 있나요?
<yemharc_> 인코딩으로?
<Drake_> 네
<yemharc_> 그럼 클라이언트 인코딩이 바뀌면 해결되는 건가요?
<Drake_> 제가 당시 flash+php 한글문제때문에 거의 3개월동안 삽푸다가 얻은 결론은 "유니코드가 짱임"
<yemharc_> 어.......그럼 익스플로러 인코딩 설정을 UTF8로 하면 해결된다는 말씀인건가요?!
<yemharc_> (URL전송 인코딩 말구요)
<Drake_> 그걸 메타로 해야죠
<Drake_> 요새 브라우저들 다 메타 먹는데.. 걍 메타로 해야죠
<yemharc_> 아뇨아뇨;;
<yemharc_> 지금 페이지 설계의 문제가 아니라
<yemharc_> 딱 한대의 컴에서만 일어나고 있거든요;;
<yemharc_> 기존에 잘 돌아가던/가고 있는 시스템인데;;
<yemharc_> url전송 문제도 아니고 form에 글을 입력하고 전송하면 404가 뜨는건데
<Drake_> 흠..
<yemharc_> ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ ㅗㅗㅗㅗㅗ ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ 등등 자소단위 입력은 잘 넘어가는데
<yemharc_> 가갸거겨  식으로 조합된 문제에만 에러가 뜨는 상황이라 황당한거죠 ㅠㅠ
<Drake_> 설마 utf8을 고정바이트로 전송하나!?!?
<yemharc_> 설마요;;
<yemharc_> 다른데도 다 쓰고 있는;;
<Drake_> 그게.. 연동이 되는게 엄청 많잖아요
<yemharc_> 폼 데이터를 서버에 넘길때 고정으로요?;;
<yemharc_> 아니 근데......그게 단 한개의 클라에서만 발생할 수가 있나요....
<Drake_> 그럼 그 클라이언트가 문제인거죠?
<yemharc_> 한글이 깨지는 경우는 봤지만 먹통되는 경우는 참.......
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 그 단 한대만요
<yemharc_> 뭔가 짐작가시는게 있을까 해서......
<Drake_> 그럼 익스플로러 세팅 문제겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_> 항상 익스가 문제 <-
<yemharc_> 으잌? 폼 데이터 전송 설정이 있나요
<yemharc> 일단 윈도를 켜고
<yemharc> 옵션을 뒤져봅시다 (..........)
<Drake_> 내일 잘하면 실시간 방송은 어렵겠는데요
<yemharc> 일단 힌트를 얻었습니다. 역시 Drake_님께 문의하는게 정답이었어요
<yemharc> 어떤 실시간요?
<yemharc> (부왘ㅋㅋ 생각해보니 회사컴에 익스 아이콘 다 가져다 버렸지.......ㅋㅋ)
<Drake_> 어? 근데 왜 닉이 바뀌어있지
<drake_kr> 내일 오픈소스 토론회 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 방송하려고 했는데 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 실시간으로 하시려던거였어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 아 리눅스에 40GB가 부족하다니
<drake_kr> 이런 젠장
<yemharc> 에러가 바뀌었습니다
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 저 웹페이지 개발할때 ie6, ie7, ie8, ie9, opera11, ff4, safari5, chrome11 정도만 테스트 하는군요..
<yemharc> HTTP 400.......
<drake_kr> 서버는 아파치요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아.......어라?
<yemharc> 잠깐.....이거 보안이슈 아닌가요 400이면........
<drake_kr> 아파치 세팅값 확인 고고싱
<drake_kr> 아오 걍 vm에다가 2TB를 하나 붙여버릴까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> 폼?
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 옙?
<CuBric> 용량 얼마에 하드를 원하시나요
<drake_kr> 하드는 다다익선..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 제한이.. 제 보드에 SATA 포트가 7개고 현재 점유하고 있는게 5개..
<CuBric> 160기가로 주루룩 연결 하면 안되나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 컨트롤러 달아서
<drake_kr> 메인 500G 메인데이터 2T 미디어파일 6T 사용중입니다..
<drake_kr> 근데 http://data.drake.kr <- 요거 사용하는데 용량부족이라서 말이죠..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시 아파치 설정 문제는 아니군요
<yemharc> 그럼 400이니 bad request도 가능성인데...............
<yemharc> (빚ㄷ루ㅜ웇메ㅐㅗ)
<drake_kr> qlwefnndncapoh?
<drake_kr> 저게뭐지
<yemharc> ?
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/oCxFI 제 irssi증상 해결방법 아시는분 계십니까?..
<yemharc> 우와 골때려ㅏ........
<CuBric> 하움
<Seony> 혹시 PHP에서 rsync 명령어 사용해보신 분 계세요
<drake_kr> 듀얼코어가 더 빠른 이유 : http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=2&sn1=&divpage=20&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=98450
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 두근반
<CuBric> 세근반
<Seony> 아.... php에서 rsync 돌리는 분 진짜 안계신가요...
<CuBric> php 안써봤어요
<Seony> 여기저기 물어봐도 다들 된다고 얘기하지만, 안돌아가는데...
<CuBric> 크흑
<drake_kr> 아 rsync
<drake_kr> Seony :: 그거 lighttpd에서 잘 돌아가요 apache보다
<Seony> php 에서 exec 날리는 건데 웹서버가 영향을 주는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 아 scgi가 웹서버 영향이 있던가..
<drake_kr> 아파치에선 보통 php-cli를 쓰니까..
<drake_kr> lighttpd에서는 php-cgi를 fastcgi 모듈로 사용하거든요
<drake_kr> 문서도 cgi쪽이 많은듯..
<JJin> 안녕하세요 ^^
<leehyunin> JJin, 환영합니다.
<JJin> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<JJin> 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다..
<JJin> www.ubuntu.or.kr 우분투 한국 사용자 모임의 비밀번호를 잊어 먹어서 가입시 적었던 이메일로 임시 비밀번호를 받았습니다.
<JJin> 근데 임시 비밀번호와 함께, 아래에 그림으로 나오는 인증코드를 아무리 적어넣고 로그인을 시도해도 접속이 되질않는데.. 해결책이 없을까요?
<JJin> 질문2> 코분투 10.04를 쓰는데 바탕화면에 계속 홈폴더의 내용이 하드링크로 생성이 되는 것은 어떻게 중지시킬 수 있는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<CuBric> 끄으억
<yemharc> 후으......
<CuBric> 밀님의 한숨이라
<JJin> 질문있습니다.> 코분투 10.04를 쓰는데 바탕화면에 계속 홈폴더의 내용이 하드링크로 생성이 되는 것은 어떻게 중지시킬 수 있는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 음?
<whatev3r> JJin: gconf-editor 실행하셔서.. apps > nautilus > desktop and confirm that home_icon_visible 체크 풀어보세요
<whatev3r> and confirm은 빼시고..
<whatev3r> apps > nautilus > desktop 에서.. home_icon_visible 언체크.
<yemharc> CuBric, 요새 좀 피곤해서요
<yemharc> 일있어서 일찍 나가요ㅠㅠ
<laggard> virtualbox에서 동적할당 저장소를 늘릴 수 있는 virtualbox 자체 기능이 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-18
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 하룽
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오랜만인듯 ?? ㅎㅎ 하루 결석했더니 무척 오랜만인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그러게~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 냠
<imsu> 머 드시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아닝
<CuBric> 그냥
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 얌얌
<CuBric> 에이스 + 우유
<imsu> 에이스는 커피와 함께 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> CuBric, imsu 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> 오늘 OSS포럼 오시는 분 계신가요?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 저 오늘 갑니다.
<yemharc_> 오홋
<cartes_> 다들 게임 하시는거 뭐있나요?
<jincreator> 앵그리버드(...)
<yemharc_> Flower vs Zombie.....
<yemharc_> jincreator, 우린 크롬OS나오면 우분투 버려도 될듯하군요 (..........먼산)
<yemharc_> 구글은 [크롬OS Jail -Breaking해도 됨 ㅇㅇ] 라고 말했는데
<yemharc_> 그럼 애초에 창살을 없애라고 (........)
<jangnan|mac> 맥은  xchat없나
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> 있을텐뎅
<yemharc_> 데요
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac> 한번 봐야겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fxchataqua%2F&ei=izzTTe6xNI_ciAL_qIDSAw&usg=AFQjCNHXdf0pcEhYuEauMw19F3HqjzaLZQ
<jincreator> 근데 Plant vs Zombie는 플래시 기반이라 좀 아쉽더군요.
<yemharc_> jangnan|mac, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4183
<jincreator> 그리고 앞으로 웹 브라우저 상관없이 웹스토어를 사용할 수 있도록 할 예정이라 들었습니다.
<yemharc_> 여기 액쳇 공식 릴리즈 있네요
<yemharc_> jincreator, 네
<jangnan|mac> 크헝
<jangnan|mac> 다운중
<yemharc_> jangnan|mac, 구글하세요 :)
<yemharc_> 국어사전에도 등록되어 있습니다
<yemharc_> 동) 구글하다
<yemharc_> (....)
<jincreator> jangnan|mac님, 장미를 들고 있는 사진은 어디로 보내드릴까요?
<yemharc_> 덧붙여 영어사전에서 xerox 찾으면 [복사하다]
<bumdo> 밥들먹었나?
<cartes_> 분도님이세요?
<jangnan|mac> 범도님 오랜만입니다
<jangnan|mac> 다른분임
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<jangnan|mac> 먹은것도 없는데 방구는 꾸준하게 뀌네요
<DoA> 요즘 컴피즈에
<DoA> 빠져 있는데
<DoA> 화면 쏘옥~ 들어가는 설정 아시는분 계시나요? ㅋ
<bundo> 아카 닉 오타 !
<bundo> 스케일 또는 엑스포져
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 안드 챗으로 들어오시더니
<jangnan|mac> 지금도 andchat인가봐요
<bundo> 히히 ㅅ
<bundo> 네
<DoA> 엑스포에선 화면 분할한거 왔다갔다 하는거 아닌가요?
<Seony^MBP> 터미널용 폰트 하나만 좀 추천해주세요. 최대한 작으면서 가독성 좋은 걸루요.
<DoA> 그냥 창 닫을때 쏘~옥 빨려 들어가는게 있기래 ㅋ
<bundo> 아하
<DoA> 나눔고딕은 좋긴한데
<DoA> 그거 i 랑 l 구분이 잘안되요 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 마우스 패드 하나 들고댕겨야하나
<DoA> 코딩때 가끔 당해요 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 테이블이 미끄럽네 -_-
<bundo> 애니매이션효고ᆢ중
<DoA> 넴
<bundo> 내
<jangnan|mac> 번쩍거려서 감도도 안좋아지고
<bundo> 램프
<cartes_> 나눔고딕코딩 좋지않나요
<cartes_> ?
<Seony^MBP> Monospace도 괜찮긴 한데... 딴 것도 있나 해서요
<DoA> 다 괜찮은데
<bundo> 터미누스
<DoA> rm 하고 m 하고 구분이 모호할경우도 있구요
<DoA> 1하고 l 하고 I 하고 i하고 구분이 힘들어요 ㅋ
<bundo> 터미누스+천리마
<DoA> 매직램프 선택했는데 ;;; 왜 안 빨려들어가죠;;;
<DoA> 다른 설정이 필요한가? ㅋ
<bundo> 네
<DoA> 헉 가셔버렸어;;;
<jangnan|mac> 아이폰4s라
<jincreator> 스마트폰이라 접속이 잠시 끊긴 것 같네요.
<jangnan|mac> 내년까지 아이폰3gs 살아남겟네
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<DoA> 다행이다 ㅋ
<DoA> 아 설정방법을 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 참, 장난님, 월드 IT쇼 사진 파일 어떻게 드리죠?
<jangnan|mac> 이멜
<jangnan|mac> sagehoon@gmail.com
<jangnan|mac> ㄲ
<jangnan|mac> 아이폰 4s는 사면 왠지 돈아깝겟다
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DoA> 진짜로 빠를까요? ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 실제로는 안빠를거같음
<DoA> 이번에 갤스2 보닌까 속도 문제는 거의 해결된거 같던데 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 어차피 안드로이드는 컨텐츠문제가 우선인데
<CuBric> 얌얌
<jangnan|mac> 속도는 차선이었죠. 물론느렸지만
<CuBric> 피자하고 치킨에 콜라 먹는중 입니당
<jangnan|mac> 좋음 점심식사
<CuBric> 점심은 아니구요
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 집이라서 간식?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쉬는날
<yoo> 안녕하세요
<jangnan|mac> 아침 : 밥 , 참치캔, 튀각 끝
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jangnan|mac> 지금은 커피
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 스타법스 커피
<jincreator> 보내진 것 같네요.
<jangnan|mac> :D danke!!
<jincreator> 뭐, 사진 한장일 뿐인데요.
<jangnan|mac> 푸핫
<jangnan|mac> 장미를 들어올린 사나이
<jincreator> 강의실 이동으로 잠시 제가 나갔다 들어오는 것처럼 보일 수 있습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 드라코옹 것도 받아야하는데
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 디카로 찍은거
<jincreator> 응? 다행히 인터넷이 안끊겼네요.
<jangnan|mac> 음
<CuBric> 하암
<jangnan|mac> 좋아 xp로 바꿔야지
<DoA> 아까 램프 질문하던 사람인데;;
<DoA> 와이브로가 끊겨서 다시 왔어요
<jincreator> DoA님, 제가 컴피즈를 사용한지 좀 되어서 정확한 메뉴 위치가 기억나지 않습니다만 필요하시면 도와드리겠습니다.
<jincreator> 물론 현재 컴피즈를 사용하는 분들이 도와주시는 게 제일 좋겠지만요.
<DoA> 아 찾았어요 ;;;; 위쪽에 설정하는데가 따로 있었네요;;
<DoA> 그냥 체크만하면 작동하는줄 알았는데
<jincreator> 정확히 어떤 메뉴인지는 모르겠으나 아래에 있는 체크는 아마 무작위로 할 경우 나타날 겁니다.
<jincreator> 잘 해결하셨다니 다행이네요.
<kkb110> DoA 부질없어요 3개월만 지나면 효과 다 끄게될걸요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 음
<DoA> 아 너무 이뻐요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 그동안 못 쓰다가 이번에 버젼 올라가면서
<jangnan|mac> 이거 winxp로 할려니깐
<DoA> 작동하더라구요 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 랜드라이버가 문제인가 wifi가 잡히다가 끈키네요
<jincreator> 그럼 윈7을 쓰세요.
<jincreator> 라기보다 맥이면 부트캠프?
<jangnan|mac> dㅇ
<jangnan|mac> 부트캠프로 winxp깔고 스노우레오파드로 드라이버 다잡앗는데
<jangnan|mac> 와이파이가 잡혀있는데도 인터넷끈키는게
<jangnan|mac> 뭔가문제가 있는듯 검색해봐야지
<jincreator> 윈도를 맥에서 사용하지 못하게 하려는 애플의 음모...
<jangnan|mac> 나 동강 들어야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan|mac> 무슨 동영상강의에 인증서를 먹이지
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jincreator> 그냥 패러렐즈나 뱀웨어 쓰세요.
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac> 구형맥북이라서
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jincreator> 아, 중고로 구입이셨군요.
<jangnan|mac> 싸서
<jangnan|mac> 질른거임
<DoA> 저기요
<DoA> 우분투 넷북버젼에서는
<DoA> 왼쪽에서 메뉴바가 나오잖아요
<DoA> 그런데 파이어 폭스 창이 하나 떠 있으면
<DoA> 한개 더 띄우고 싶어도
<DoA> 다시 누르면 먼저 떠 있는 창으로 가버리네요
<DoA> ;;
<jincreator> Firefox 아이콘에서 오른클릭하면 새 창으로 여는 메뉴가 있지 않나요?
<DoA> 네 있는데
<yemharc_> DoA, 그냥 탭을 마우스로 끌어보세요. 그럼 새 창으로 분리됩니다.
<DoA> 윈도우 + 2 이렇게 누르면
<DoA> 새창으로 안 뜨길래
<DoA> 새창 띄우는 단축키가 있나 해서요 ㅋ
<jincreator> Ctrl+N
<DoA> 다른 창에서 작업할때는 그럼 안되겠군요 ;;
<DoA> 터미널에 있다가 그 엑스포 영역에
<DoA> 바로 띄울려 했어요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 또는 Alt+F2 후 firefox 입력해도 되기는 하는데 이건 단축키라 하기는 좀 그렇죠.
<jincreator> 아니면 직접 자신이 새 단축키를 만들어 지정해줄 수도 있고요.
<DoA> 직접 입력하는거 괜찮네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 감사합니다. 좀더 편하게 쓸 수 있겠어요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 시냅스나 GnomeDo, Kupfer를 설치하면 좀 더 편리합니다.
<DoA> 어떤기능을 하는건지 여쭤봐도 될까요? ㅋ
<jincreator> 맥의 퀵실버랑 비슷하다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 일단 기본적으로는 런처입니다.
<jincreator> 다만 프로그램 뿐만이 아닌 파일까지 한번에 찾아주지요.
<DoA> 지금 설치해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 근데 당장 급한건 개발툴들인데;;;
<jincreator> 플러그인을 통해 음악 재생이나 종료 같은 것도 몇몇 글자로 가능합니다.
<DoA> ide에 길들여져서
<DoA> vim 이나 emas는 힘들더라구요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 즉, fi만 입력하면 firefox(프로그램 실행), fire.odp(파일 검색)등이 바로 나오죠.
<yemharc_> DoA, 어떤 언어 개발하시나요?
<DoA> java하구
<DoA> VS는 안돌아가죠 아마
<jincreator> 이클립스?
<DoA> 네 이제껏 이클립스 썼어요 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 개인이 ‘여자’ 또는 ‘남자’로서 성역할을 정상적으로 수행하려면 어려서부터의 경험이 작용하게 마련이다. 나의 성장과정을 돌아보면서 ‘성정체감’을 형성하게 된 구체적인 배경에는 어떤 것이 있는지 이론을 참고하여 설명하시오.
<jincreator> 그거 리눅스용도 있는데요ㅋ
<yemharc_> java=이클립스, C,C++=Code::block, WEB=bluefish가 있습니다
<DoA> 유닉스로 완전히 내려온건 처음이라 ;;
<jangnan|mac> 성정체감
<yemharc_> 모두 소프트웨어센터에서 제공합니다
<jincreator> 근데 소프트웨어센터의 이클립스는 구버전(3.5.2)입니다.
<DoA> 혹시 드림위버 사용가능 하나요/
<jangnan|mac> 드림위버 있나
<jincreator> 아니요.
<jangnan|mac> 리눅없을텐데
<DoA> 아쉽네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> jincreator, 사실 이클립스는 설치형이 아니라 통짜 tarball이라 그냥 이클립스 페이지서 받아서 풀어놓기만 해도 똑같이 가동해요
<jincreator> 하지만 위지윅 에디터는 있습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 드림위버 코드가 지저분해서
<DoA> 이클립스는 깔아봐야 겠네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 저는 드림위버가 편하던데
<jincreator> yemharc_//네, 저도 그렇게 사용합니다.
<yemharc_> 웹 개발은 bluefish가 좋은 평을 받고 있어요
<jangnan|mac> 블루피쉬는 뭔지모르고
<DoA> 펄은 아마 기본지원이죠?
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 시스템 기반으로 깔려서 들어가요
<DoA> 다행이네 수고를 덜었어요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> perl하고 java, python, c가 기본으로 설치되어 있습니다
<DoA> 처음 내려왔더니 정신이 없네요 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> [망원동맛집] 또다시 찾은 맛있는 선술집 "bluefish"
<DoA> c++은 따로인가요?
<yemharc_> c++도 설치만 하시면 되요
<yemharc_> g++ 이란 패키지를 설치하면 연계해서 설치해줍니다
<DoA> 흠 패키지는 진짜 편한거 같애요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 네
<jincreator> 사실 특정 언어에 대해 정해진 IDE는 없습니다. 전 어차피 개발자가 아닌 학생이라 그냥 이클립스에 CDT 물려서 사용하고요.
<yemharc_> 그렇죠. 쓰기 나름이니까요
<DoA> 아 근데 윈7 쓰다가 와서
<jincreator> 근데 저장소에 최신 패키지가 바로 안올라올수가 있다는 게 단점입니다.
<DoA> 메모장이 필요한데
<DoA> 간단히 포스트잇 처럼 쓰는
<DoA> 뭐 없을까요?
<yemharc_> DoA, 톰보이를 써보세요
<DoA> 톰보이보다 예쁜건 없나요?
<yemharc_> 음.....현재로선 톰보이가 제일 뛰어나다고 알고 있습니다
<DoA> 윈도우의 메모장에 해당하는게
<DoA> 톰보이 정도로 생각하면 되나요?
<yemharc_> 메모장에 해당하는건 gedit가 있는데
<yemharc_> 요게 윈도 메모장에 비교하면 조금 무겁습니다
<DoA> 아 써본거 같아요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 말 그대로 윈도 메모장처럼 최소한의 텍스트 기능을 지원하는 녀석은 mousepad라는게 있지요
<jincreator> 워낙 기능이 많아서 IDE로도 사용 가능합니다.
<DoA> 리눅스를 콘솔로만 써오다가 오닌까 재밌는게 너무 많네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 우분투가 등장하면서 제대로 된 데스크탑 리눅스가 나온거긴 하지요
<jincreator> 톰보이보다 훌륭한 메모 관리 프로그램은 많은데 화면에 예쁘게 포스트잇처럼 뜨는 프로그램은 얼마 없는 것 같습니다.
<DoA> 가상으로만 쓰다가 아예 깔았어요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 이건 좀 까다롭긴 한데
<yemharc_> lua로 스크립트를 짜서 conky에 붙이는 ㅂㅌ적인 방법도 있긴 합니다 (......)
<yemharc_> 다만 용도에 비해 드는 노력이 수지가 안맞아요 (...)
<DoA> 흠;;;; 아직 어려운건 하기 힘들거 같아요
<DoA> 윈도우 처럼 깔끔한 포스트잇 하나만 있으면 정말 좋겠네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 일단 톰보이와 비슷한 Gnote가 있고요, Xpad가 깔끔해 보이네요. 모두 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에 있습니다.
<jincreator> 앗, KNotes가 가장 포스트잇에 비슷하게 생겼네요!
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서는 프로그램의 스크린샷도 한장 제공하니 한번 검색해보시지요.
<DoA> 네 지금 위에 불러주신것들 하나씩 보고 있어요 ㅋ
<DoA> knote는 무서울 정도로 원초적인데요;;;;
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 리눅스쪽 프로그램들은 그야말로 [취향입니다]가 엄청나게 많아서요
<yemharc_> 터무니없이 복잡한 녀석부터 대체 이걸로 뭘 할거냐 싶은 가벼운 물건까지 두루두루 있죠
<DoA> xpad가 당첨될듯 해요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 근데 우분투 소프트웨어 센터는 누가 업데이트 하나요?
<yemharc_> 캐노니컬에서 합니다
<DoA> 진짜 부지런하네 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 그 외에 추가로 ppa를 제공하는 곳을 링크 걸어서도 사용할 수 있구요
<DoA> 제가 프로그램 짜서 올리면 우분투 소프트웨서 센터에 등록도 할 수 있나요?
<yemharc_> http://www.launchpad.net 이곳에 등록할 수 있습니다
<DoA> 아 그래서 한글로 된 애들도 있었구나
<yemharc_> 사실 한국인이 개발했다기보다 번역을 제공하는 경우가 절대다수입니다
<DoA> gui엔 처음 왔는데
<DoA> 괜찮은 소프트 있으면 알려주시겠어요?
<yemharc_> 뭔가 찾으시는 용도가 있나요?
<DoA> 추천하실만한 ㅋ
<DoA> 글쎄요 당장 와보니
<DoA> 그래픽 작업이 아쉽긴 한데
<jincreator> 엄밀히 말하면 저장소의 프로그램 대부분은 데비안 저장소에서 자동으로 싱크되어 들어옵니다.
<suapapa> gimp
<DoA> 리눅스 용도가 그런 용도가 아니다보니 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 그래픽 작업이라면 영원한 친구 김프가........
<DoA> 김프는 써봤어요
<jincreator> 다만 데비안 저장소에 없는 프로그램을 새로 등록할 경우는 MOTU라는 곳의 심사를 통해 들어오지요.
<DoA> 포토샵 쓰다가 해봤더니 저는 영;;;;
<suapapa> 토이스토리 만들어 낸, 블랜더가 빵빵한 리눅스를 폄하하지 마세요.
<DoA> ;;;;;;;;
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 토이스토리를 블렌더로 만들었나요?
<suapapa> 아니요. ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 토이스토리 1때 랜더링서버가 리눅스 기반이었다고 들었어요. 지금은 어떤지 모름.
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<yemharc_> DoA, 음....그림판 같은 녀석이라면 GNU Paint라는게 있습니다
<jincreator> 윽! 그림판 무시하지 마세요. 윈도 7 나오면서 무시무시하게 발전했습니다.
<yemharc_> 도트그래픽 용도라면 mtPaint 라는 물건 이있구요
<DoA> 도트 그래픽;;;;
<yemharc_> jincreator, 무시하지 않아요! 가난한 자의 친구 그림판이라구요!
<jincreator> MyPaint도 많이 쓰입니다.
<DoA> 일러스트 같은 벡터작업은
<DoA> 대체할만한게 있나요?
<jincreator> 잉크스케이프
<jincreator> Inkscape
<jincreator> 너무나도 유명하지요.
<DoA> 꼭 써봐야 겠네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 로고 작업이 가끔 있는데
<jincreator> 근데 사실 리브레오피스의 드로우도 벡터 작업용 툴이라 주장합니다.
<yemharc_> 사실 어지간한 [작업]에 필요한 툴들은 찾으면 거의 다 나옵니다
<DoA> 리눅스로 그래픽 작업을 하시는 분들이 꾀 계시나요??
<yemharc_> jincreator, 쓸데없는 태클입니다만 리버오피스가 맞는 발음이더군요
<yemharc_> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> 저도 어제 태클걸렸다죠
<yemharc_> DoA, 그건 좀 미묘하네요;; 실질적 통계를 본 적이 없어서요
<DoA> winapi는 방법이 없겠죠??
<jincreator> 응? 정말요? 한때 프랑스에서는 리흐레~비슷하게 발음한다는 말까지 들었었는데...
<DoA> 리눅스에서 winapi하는거 자체가 불순한건가 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> wine
<suapapa> 의외로 wine으로 돌아가는게 많지만 귀찮고 안 예뻐서 잘 안 쓰게 되요
<jincreator> liː.brəˈɒ.fɪs라고 발음한다는데요.
<suapapa> C#으로 대동단결 하셔도 되고
<yemharc_> jincreator, 그게 http://110.45.142.184/~ubuntu/viewtopic.php?p=75609  요 글이었죠?
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다만 방금 말한 발음 기호 출처는 위키입니다.
<yemharc_> 그 뭐냐.....유럽식(?) 발음으로는 리브레 리브르 리브흐 등등 브~ 가 되는데
<jincreator> C#과 mono 관련해서는 경계해야 한다는 의견도 있더군요.
<yemharc_> 영어로 넘어가면 libre~가 liberty 등등 자유를 의미하는 단어 앞에 붙는 총체적인 문법표현이라고 하더군요
<yemharc_> 사실 뭘로 발음해도 별 상관은 없는 문제이고 저도 동의합니다
<DoA> wine은 찾아보니 뭔가 복잡하네요;;
<yemharc_> 다만 리버오피스라 발음하라고 주장하는 사람들은 대부분 영미권인데, office는 영어니까 앞에 libre도 영어발음으로 하라는 주장이었죠
<yemharc_> (그래서 쓸데없는 태클이었습니다)
<yemharc_> DoA, 윈도우를 통째로 에뮬레이션 하는 물건이라 보시면 됩니다
<yemharc_> 다만 새 버전이 나올때마다 하위호환을 제대로 유지하지 않는 윈도우 특성상 와인프로젝트는 정말 숙성되는 수준이 되고 있죠 (.....)
<DoA> 흠 virtual box를 쓰는게 좋으려나;;
<yemharc_> DoA, 컴 성능만 된다면 그게 제일 편합니다
<yemharc_> jincreator, 요즘 오픈소스 진영이 오라클 대하는 태도를 보면 정말 libre-box가 포크될지도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DoA> 아 이번에 11.04로 올라와서
<DoA> 네이트온 사용시
<DoA> 충돌이 일어난다라든지 시스템 자원을 많이 먹는다는 이야기가 있는데
<DoA> 사실인가요? 그냥 설치해도 될까요?
<yemharc_> DoA, 메신저는 네이트만 쓰시나요?
<DoA> 주로 쓰는게 네이트예요;;
<yemharc_> 여러개의 메신저를 사용하신다면 pidgin을 적극 추천합니다
<yemharc_> nateon 플러그인도 제공하고 있습니다
<yemharc_> 좀 쓸데없지만 페이스북 대화도 가능하죠 (.....)
<kkb110> 저도 피진사용중
<yemharc_> irc도 피진으로 가능합니다
<drake_kr> 페이스북 대화가 왜 필요없습니까
<DoA> 오 좋네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 잘 쓰는 사람 화나요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 사실 저도 페북대화 쓰고 있습니다
<yemharc_> 문제는 바로 옆에 페북 인터넷창도 (..........)
<kkb110> 여담인데, 데스크탑 메니저 없이 컴피즈만 쓰는것도 재밌더라구요 ㅋㅋ 오늘삽질해봤어요
<yemharc_> kkb110, 그렇게 돌리면 창 표현이 제대로 되나요?
<kkb110> 네 컴피즈가 워낙 막강해서
<yemharc_> 테두리 없이 내용물만 나올텐데
<kkb110> 아뇨 테두리 그런건 다 컴피즈가 그려주죠
<yemharc_> 아.....gdm은 안떠도 참조해서 끌어올 녀석들은 설치가 되어 있는 상태죠.....
<DoA> 오 크롬플러스도 리눅스 버젼이 나오네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 에메랄드?
<yemharc_> DoA, 크로미움이라고 합니다
<yemharc_> 빠르고 가볍고 좋아요
<jincreator> 크로미움을 4번 다듬으면 크롬플러스가 됩니다.
<yemharc_> 요샌 불여우양 뒤를 졸졸 따라잡고 있죠
<DoA> 크로미움??
<yemharc_> 크롬플러스 리눅스버전 이름이에요
<jincreator> 하지만 불여우양이 4가 나오면서 격차를 벌이려고 노력중이죠.
<jincreator> 아, 그건 아닙니다. 크로미움 윈도버전도 있어요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 불여우의 귀환입죠 :)
<DoA> 아;;; 그럼 저 잘못받은건가요;;;
<yemharc_> DoA, 아뇨
<yemharc_> 정식 크롬을 원하시면 http://chrome.google.com으로
<DoA> 아뇨 플러스가 저는 익숙해져서 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 크롬플러스는 http://www.chromeplus.org/download.php?os=linux
<jincreator> 그러니까 오픈 소스인 크로미움(파란 로고)을 한번 다듬어서 크롬 카나리아 빌드(노란 로고), 이를 한번 더 다듬어서 크롬 개발자 빌드, 그리고 이를 한번 더 다듬어서 크롬 정식 버전이 나오는데 이를 한번 더 다듬어서 크롬 플러스가 나온 겁니다.
<kkb110> http://dancingwhale.linuxstudy.pe.kr/irc_screenshot/aaaaa.png
<kkb110> 컴피즈만 쓰고있는상태 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 그냥봐선 차이가 없어요
<yemharc_> 게다가 저 위압감 쩔어주는 코딩페이지
<yemharc_> IDE라........
<yemharc_> 넷북은 작아서 IDE가 되려 불편하더군요
<jincreator> 맨 밑의 실행된 프로그램 목록을 보여주는 건 뭔가요?
<kkb110> tint2라는 독립패널이에요
<jincreator> 이게 에메랄드도 아니고 컴피즈가 창 가장자리를 그려주는 건가요?
<kkb110> 에메랄드에요
<kkb110> 순수 에메랄드+컴피즈
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 조금 전 깜짝 놀랐었습니다.
<kkb110> 처음에 가꾸기 시작했을때는, 아무것도 없는 화면에 프로그램 실행도 못시키고 난감했었는데
<kkb110> 말그대로 컴피즈만 동작하고 그냥 까만화면 아무것도 없고 alt+f2 이런것도 당연히 안되고 --;;
<drake_kr> 아아아 폰트가..
<kkb110> 계속 뭐 추가하다보니까, 이제 데스크탑 메니저 있는거랑 없는거랑 별로 차이가 없어요 ㅡㅡ;;;
<yemharc_> gdm이 안올라왔으니까요........90년대 startx 생각나는화면이었겠네요
<jincreator> 전 반대로 그놈3 사용하면서 컴피즈 패키지를 다 지웠습니다.
<kkb110> 그냥 완전 까망+마우스포인터 -_-;;;
<drake_kr> kkb110 // 저랑 폰트 취향이 좀 다르신듯 히히
<DoA> 컴피즈 계속 보는데
<kkb110> ㅎㅎㅎ 걍 설정잘못해서 기본으로 맞추고 쓰고있어요
<DoA> 에니메이션에서
<kkb110> 그놈3 괜찮던데
<kkb110> 전 컴피즈를 도저히 포기못하겟어서 ㅠㅠ
<kkb110> 근데 그놈3 진짜 물건같아요
<DoA> 에니메이션에서 효과 추가 못하나요??
<DoA> 다른 컴퓨터 보닌까 저보다 효과가 2배나;;;
<DoA> burn 이나 airplane 같은것도 있고;;;
<yemharc_> 음..... 간단하게
<yemharc_> ccsm이란 패키지 설치하셨나요?
<jincreator> DoA님, 우선 여러 분들이 대화하는 곳이므로 될 수 있으면 섞이지 않도록 한번에 메시지를 보내주는 것이 좋습니다.
<yemharc_> 소프트웨어 센터에서 compiz라고 검색하시면 고급 데스크탑 효과 설정 (ccsm)이라는 패키지가 있습니다
<yemharc_> 그걸 설치하신 다음 시스템 >> 기본설정 >> 컴피즈 설정 관리자 를 여시면 갖가지 설정이 가능합니다
<DoA> 아 네 죄송합니다. ㅋ
<DoA> ccsm은 설치했구요. 효과가 있지만
<yemharc_> 각종 애니메이션 효과의 경우에는 설정창에서 [효과 >> 애니메이션]을 여세요
<yemharc_> 그럼 탭이 여러개 뜨는데요, 일일이 하나씩 설치하긴 귀찮기도 하고 하니
<DoA> 네 지금 그 창에 있는데 에니메이션의 종류가 다른 컴퓨터보다 적어서
<yemharc_> 각 탭을 돌면서 [무작위 효과]라는 부분에 있는걸 다 체크해주세요
<jincreator> 혹시 컴피즈 설정 관리자 화면에서 불꽃 효과가 있나요?
<yemharc_> 그정도만 해두셔도 요것저것 꽤 다양한 효과가 나옵니다
<yemharc_> jincreator, 10.04 기본제공 ccsm에는 없네요
<yemharc_> 아마 플러그인이 없지않나 싶어요
<jincreator> 그건 설치해주면 됩니다.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 근데 귀찮아서 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 아 따로 설치해야 하는군요
<DoA> 아 찾았습니다. 플러그인 설치가 하단에 있네요
<jincreator> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 패키지를 찾아 설치하세요.
<jincreator> 원래 구버전 우분투에서는 같이 포함되어있었는데 버전이 올라가면서 빠졌습니다.
<yemharc_> 들어있다 빠진거군요
<DoA> 왜 뺐을까요; 저는 이쁜게 좋은데 ㅋ
<jincreator> 김프도 처음에는 기본제공이었는데 나중에는 빠지더군요.
<yemharc_> 좀 저사양인 PC도 고려해서가 아닐까 싶네요
<jincreator> 음...우분투의 방향을 고려해보면 그건 절대 아닌 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 그것보다는 용량 문제가 아니었을까 싶네요.
<jincreator> 대신 pitivi가 기본적으로 제공되지요.
<yemharc_> 음...
<jincreator> 분도님 다시 들어오셨군요.
<cartes_> 저랑 게임하실분
<han9k> 잠시 스모킹하러 가셨습니다
<han9k> 분도님
<DoA> 크롬 설치하다가 pak라는 확장자를 만났는데
<jincreator> 같이 계신가보네요.
<DoA> 이경우는 어떻게 설치해야 하나요?
<han9k> 네 코분투 사무실입니다
<han9k> 크롬은 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 받아서 설치하시면되요
<DoA> 크로미움을 받았어요;;
<DoA> gz은 풀었구요
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에 크롬은 없습니다.
<han9k> 아니면 구글 크롬 사이트 가셔서 다운받으셔도됩니다.
<han9k> 크로미움이있군요..;
<DoA> 네 다운은 받았는데 pak로 떨어지네요;;
<jincreator> 응? 지금보니 구글 프로그램이 저장소에서 다 빠진 것 같네요. 11.04만 그런가요?
<han9k> 그런것 같습니다.
<yemharc_> 음......
<yemharc_> 위키에 인물작성에 관한 규약도 넣어야 할까요.........
<han9k> 있으면 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> DoA님, 제가 지금 받아보고 있는데 인터넷이 느려 바로 확인이 힘들군요. 안에 pak 파일 하나만 있나요?
<yemharc_> han9k, http://goo.gl/mFleL (작성해 나가는 중입니다만)
<han9k> 네 감사합니다.
<han9k> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<yemharc_> 맛있게 드세요
<han9k> 네~
<drake_kr> bundo :: Ping
<jincreator> yemharc_님이 위키 담당이세요?
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 강제로 담당되셨겠지요
<jincreator> 뭐 어쨌든요.
<DoA> 아뇨 많은 파일이 있네요;;
<yemharc_> jincreator, 담당같은 대단한건 못되구요
<yemharc_> 그냥 제가 한번 시작해 보겠다고 했어요
<yemharc_> 덕분에 (공포스러운)사랑의 편지도 받았죠 (..........먼산)
<jincreator> 그럼 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cobuntu 도 부탁드립니다. ^^;
<yemharc_> 그것도 어젠가 그젠가 페북에서 봤습니다 :)
<yemharc_> 다만 요번달에 연휴가 껴서 되려 일폭탄이 온 덕에
<yemharc_> 제대로 손을 못대고 있었죠 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> 연휴도 제겐 휴일도 아니었고 (눈물)
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc_> 아........
<jincreator> 윽! 제가 괜히 바쁘신데 일을 새로 만들어드렸군요. 죄송합니다.
<yemharc_> 음? 아뇨
<yemharc_> 어차피 위키 작업은 마감시간이 있는건 아니니까요
<yemharc_> 틈날때마다 합니다
<yemharc_> 하고싶어서 하는거기도 하구요
<yemharc_> 다만 그.......... 영어가 짧아서 영문위키쪽은 감수가 필요할것 같네요
<jangnan|mac> 아 맥 오피스 완전 쉣이네
<jincreator> 학교에 AP좀 많이 설치했으면 좋겠네요.
<jangnan|mac> 그냥 무선공유기들고댕기지
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 어차피 학교에 유선랜 많지안나
<jincreator> 이제 iWork를 사용하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 학교에 유선랜은 도서관이 아니면 아이피 따로 받아서 인증하고 해야되요. 그리고 유선랜 포트가 여기저기 있는 것도 아니고요.
<jincreator> 그리고...학생이 무선공유기 살 돈이 어디있나요? 그럴 돈 있으면 그냥 테터링하지.
<jangnan|mac> iwork
<jangnan|mac> 이거 저장할떄 doc로 저장하고 마소 오피스툴에서 열면 안꺠지나
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 레포트 제출해야하는데
<drake_kr> 두번 마실 술값 줄이면 egg를 18개월 사용할 수 있을겁미다
<jangnan|mac> 그냥 커피숍 애용
<yemharc_> drake_kr, egg면 그 egg인가요?
<jangnan|mac> 커피마시고 죽돌이
<jincreator> 전 술 안마셔요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 술 안마셔도 술값은 내잖아요!?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 술집에 안가요. 왜냐하면 못가거든요. 미성년자라...
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 대학생 아님요?
<drake_kr> yemharc // kt egg요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 아하
<DoA> 전 에그 3 ㅋ
<DoA> 우후훗
<jincreator> 생일이 빠르면 가능합니다.
<drake_kr> 요새 에그 찾아보니 18개월만 약정하면 되고 한달에 만원짜리 요금이 있고 보통은 그거 다 쓰지도 몬허니께
<drake_kr> 흠..
<jangnan|mac> 에그라
<jangnan|mac> 나도 게이띠엿으면 통큰에그 신청햇을텐데 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan|mac> 스크라서 아쉽네요
<drake_kr> jincreator // 차라리 나은 거일수도 있겠네요 여기저기 따라다니면서 노느니 걍 공부 <-
<drake_kr> 음.. draco씨는 skt 폰을 사용하면서 kt-egg 사용하시던데요
<jincreator> 근데 공부안하고 irc대화하네요. ^^;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 요새 좀 까칠하신 이유가 뭐에요 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 통큰에그는 경품처럼 2년 꽁자
<jincreator> DoA님, 계세요?
<jangnan|mac> 아 배고픈데 ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 반공기 먹고 나왓더니
<jangnan|mac> 웹아얄씨라서 그른가 업타임 안먹네
<jincreator> DoA님, 먼저 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 열고 libnspr4-0.d를 찾아 설치합니다. 다음 압축을 적당한 곳에 풀고 "chrome"을 실행하면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 으익!
<jincreator> 에휴, 기왕 알아낸 것 우분투 게시판에 올려야겠네요.
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac> ★비사회적·반사회적 성격에 대해서 설명하고 이런 성격의 소유자들이 인간관계에서 어려움을 겪는 이유에 대해서 설명하고, 적응과 부적응의 개념이 무엇이고 부적응의 기준 세가지에 대해서 제시하고 지금까지 살아오면서 부적응했던 경험이나 예를 들어보시오.
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 미치겟구만
<jangnan|mac> 법없이 사는사람인데
<jincreator> 아니 대체 무슨 동영상강의인가요?
<jangnan|mac> 이건 레포트
<jangnan|mac> 학점은행제
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 사이버 대학같은거
<yemharc_> 학점은행제는 보통 직장인 대상 아닌가요?
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan|mac> <--
<yemharc_> 아하
<yemharc_> jincreator님하고 햇갈렸어요
<jangnan|mac> 나도 파릇파릇햇으믄 그냥 일반대학 갔을듯
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 흑객군은 거뭇거뭇하긴하지만
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 과제밭에서 굴러도 학교가 좋은검미다
<jangnan|mac> 개똥에 굴러도 이승이 좋다가 생각나네요
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<yemharc_> Seony, 안녕하세요
<jangnan|mac> 헉 만학도 써니님 오셧다
<Seony> yemharc_, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Seony :: rsync는 성공하셨나요?
<Seony> 아까도 있었는데 갑자기 왜... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> drake_kr: 네.
<Seony> 성공해서 잘 돌아가고 있습니다. 아예 버튼까지 만들어버렸어요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 츄카츄카요
<Seony> 종류별로 골라서 싱크할 수 있는 버튼요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 젊은피의 대학생활에 대해서 얘기중이엇음
<Seony> jangnan|mac: 저는 늙은피의 대학생활인데요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 만학도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 떄마침 좋은 JOIN
<Seony> 하긴 분도님 재순님 계신데 늙은피라고 하면 안되겠군요
<jangnan|mac> 중급인가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 뭐가 중급이에용?
<cartes_> 스타크래프트 실력?
<jangnan|mac> 연령 등급이요
<cartes_> @_@
<cartes_> @_@@
<cartes_> 가나@
<jangnan|mac> 비사회적 성격은 수동적으로 최소의 법테두리안에서 사회적인 규범이나 전통적인  윤리에 위배되는 자기만의 최소안의 법칙에서만 행동하는것으로써, 타인에 대한 배려가 최소적으로 자기중심적인 사고방식을 가진 병적인 성격이라고 볼수 있습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 나네
<Seony> yemharc_: 이제는 @ 만 보면 "아.. 배열..." ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 내가 써놓고
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 나라고 생각하는 장난
<cartes_> 혹시 나말하나 하고 움찔했음;;
<cartes_> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc_> Seony, 펄 한창 보고나면 눈에 남는거라고는 {{$^%&@_}} 뿐이죠
<yemharc_> jangnan|mac, 비사회적과 반사회적은 틀리지 않나요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ'
<jangnan|mac> 틀려요
<cartes_> 저 만나서 오늘 같이 노실분
<cartes_> @_@
<yemharc_> jangnan|mac, 비사회적인건 말 그대로 '어울리지 않는 아웃사이더' 계열(?)이고
<jangnan|mac> 비사회적인거는 왕따고 반사회적인거는 반동분자
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ 네
<jangnan|mac> 진짜 컴공과가 교양과목한다고 이런거 하고있네요
<yemharc_> 다만 비사회->반사회 테크를 타는 경우는 꽤 있는거같아요
<cartes_> 테크트리는 게임용어인가요?
<yemharc_> 여기저기서 쓰이지 않나요
<Seony> 원래는 겜용어죠.
<Seony> 단지 널리 적용될 뿐...
<yemharc_> 말 뜻이 워낙 좀 포괄적(?)이니까요
<Seony> 방학하니까 너무 좋네요. 뭘 해도 행복해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 앞으로 3개월... 개강하면 불행 시작... ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 아아.. 방학이 행복한거였구나
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 장기간 쉬는처지라
<cartes_> 까먹엇어요 얼마나 행복한지
<cartes_> 군대가게 되니까 빡센날들이 다시 오겠져?
<Seony> 학교 다니면서 하루에 7시간씩 일하니까 방학이 기다려지더라구요.
<cartes_> 그렇군여
<drake_kr> 아 red5 설치 오래 걸리네요
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<leehyunin> FreakyTux, 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> 학교 프로그래밍 실습을 하는데 cin.getline()하고 cin (숫자 입력)하고 섞어 썼더니 이상하게 되네요
<FreakyTux> fflush(stdin)쓰니까 되긴 되는데 수업시간에 배운 함수가 아니라서 함부로 쓸수도 없고
<leehyunin> FreakyTux, 무척 공감하고 싶지만 전공생이 아니다보니 전혀 모르겠어요 엉엉
<FreakyTux> 그냥 불특정 다수를 향한 질문이라 괜찮아요 :)
<FreakyTux> 어떻게 하면 좋을지 아시는분 혹시 계신가요;;
<jincreator> FreakyTux님, 안녕하세요.
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> FreakyTux, 혹시 요거인가요? http://kldp.org/node/69184
<FreakyTux> 아 그 문제인것 같네요
<yemharc_> 허나 이렇게 말하는 전 C++을 모릅니다 (.......)
<FreakyTux> cin.clear()가 같이 나오긴 하는데 확실히 설명이 안 돼 있어서;;cin.getline 앞에다 한번 써 봐야지
<FreakyTux> cin.clear갖곤 안 되네요;;그것 말곤 버퍼 비우는 함수 비슷한 건 어디에도 없는데 말이죠-_-;
<FreakyTux> 그것 말곤 버퍼 비우는 함수 비슷한 건 교수님께서 가르쳐 주신 부분에는 어디에도 없는데 말이죠-_-;
<yemharc_> FreakyTux, cin.eatwhite();
<jangnan|mac> 배고프다
<jangnan|mac> 밥먹고와야겟다
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<han9k> 맛는것 드세요
<yemharc_> jangnan|mac, 다녀오세요
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 메뉴선택은 자유지만 주머니는 구멍났네요
<jangnan|mac> 싼녀석을 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 휙
<drake_kr> FreakyTux :: C++ 수업인가요?
<FreakyTux> drake_kr: 근데 C는 안 배웠어요
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 아 실시간 스트리밍 준비하고 있었는데 오늘은 적용이 어려울거 같습니다
<yemharc_> FreakyTux, cin.eatwhite(); 라는게 공백문자 지워준다는군요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> FreakyTux :: 흠.. 조인씨 위키에서 도움을 많이 얻으실 수 있을겁니다
<jincreator> yemharc_ 그렇게 말하면 마치 진짜같잖아요.
<FreakyTux> 아, 네 감사합니다. 근데 지금 나가야겠네요;;;;
<yemharc_> jincreator, 으잌ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 그럼 안녕히
<yemharc_> jincreator, 있는거에욬ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안돼! FreakyTux, 지금 해결방안을 알았단 말이에요!
<yemharc_> http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130630
<drake_kr> http://www.joinc.co.kr <-
<drake_kr> m.m
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc_> 확실히 농담같은 이름이긴 하지만 으히히
<jincreator> 간단히 앞에 임의의 변수에 대해서 cin.getline()을 한번 해서 버리면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 이사람들..
<drake_kr> 한손으로 31까지 셀 수 있는 사람들이군..
<jincreator> 이상하게 오늘은 해결책을 찾아 말해주려고 하면 사람들이 다 나가는군요.
<yemharc_> 전 저번주쯤부터 그러더군요
<drake_kr> jincreator // RED5 서버로 스트림 전송을 하려는데 뭘 이용해야 될지 모르겠군요.. ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그렇게 말씀하셔도 전 하나도 잘 모릅니다. ^^;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 red5 솔루션에 플러그인까지 붙여놓긴 했는데요..
<drake_kr> 현재 제가 http://data.drake.kr/movies 이런곳에 있는 영상들은 jwplayer를 이용한거거든요
<drake_kr> 아마도, 영상 소스를 송출하면 Red5에서 받아서 배포를 하는식이 될듯한데 제가 시간을 너무 짧게 잡아서
<drake_kr> 오늘 토론은 배포용 영상밖에 안나올듯 싶습니다
<drake_kr> 실시간으로 송출을 하려했는데 아쉽군요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, OSS행사 대충 몇시간정도 할까요?
<drake_kr> 2시간이지만 좀 길어진다고 보고, 3시간 정도 하겠지요
<yemharc_> 음.... 차시간은 괜찮구나. 감사합니다 :)
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 차시간 안 괜찮을거 같은데요
<hanbin973> 음냐 =.=
<hanbin973> 커널 설정에서 I/O 관련이 menuconfig의 어느곳에 잇나요 =.=?
<yemharc_> 어떤 I/O를 찾으시는데요?
<yemharc_> 입력장치? 저장장치?
<hanbin973> 찾았어요 ㅎㅎ;; xconfig 로 보니까 바로 보이네요
<hanbin973> I/O 스케줄러 .. pf 패치 먹이고 커널 컴팔시도하는 중이빈다.
<hanbin973> 입니다.
<yemharc_> 읭
<yemharc_> 뭘 하시려고요?
<hanbin973> pf 패치가 별게 아니고 bfs ( 브레인 뻑킹 스케줄러 ) bfq ( CFS 를 대체하는 I/O 스케줄러 ) tuxice 패치
<hanbin973> 이렇게 3가지 패치를 먹이는건데 tuxice 는 hibernation 기능의 향상을 가져온다고 알고 있습니다.
<yemharc_> 흐음
<hanbin973> 결론은 성능 향상 + 약간의 기능 추가
<yemharc_> 제 경우에는 뭔 짓을 해도 hibernation이 작동을 안하더군요
<yemharc_> 이것도 역시 broadcom의 문제인것 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> (유/무선 모듈 완전히 내려버리고 시도하면 성공............)
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> http://tuxonice.net/
<DoA> root 사용자로 /usr/sbin/synaptic 프로그램을 실행하는데 실패 힜습니다.
<hanbin973> 이게 하이버네이션 향상 패치인데 전 이거 쓸일도 없;;
<hanbin973> 근데 pf 패치가 편하니까 =.=
<DoA> 이렇게 메세지가 뜨면서 시냅틱 패키지 관리자가 실행이 안되네요;;;
<hanbin973>  ??!!
<hanbin973> 돌아가고 있는 apt 나 dpkg 는 없구요?
<DoA> 네 방금 켰어요;;
<yemharc_> DoA, 혹시 업데이트 매니저 켜져있는지 확인해보세요
<yemharc_> (각 가상화면에서 알탭 연타)
<DoA> 내부 인증방식에서(sudo) 이 프로그램 실행을 허용하지 않습니다 라고 아래 메시지 나오구요
<yemharc_> 읭.....
<hanbin973> sudo 관련이 꼬였나. 이거 설정파일을 만진적이 잇어요. Arch 가지고 놀때;;
<DoA> 확인해 봤는데 역시 없어요;;
<DoA> 내가 권한이 없다는 소리인가;;;
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 일단 터미널에서 명령어로 시도해 보세요
<yemharc_> 아니......에러가 보인거면 이미 터미널에서 하신걸려나........
<DoA> 아뇨 아뇨 지금 gui환경이에요
<yemharc_> 그럼 터미널 하나 여시고 sudo synaptic
<DoA> deplax is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<DoA> 이렇게 뜨네요;;;
<DoA> deplax는 제 계정명이구요
<DoA> 어제까지만 해도 썼는데
<yemharc_> sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<hanbin973> 아하
<hanbin973> 저건 간단하게 고칠수 잇습니다. ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> gedit 로 하죠 =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데 잠깐
<hanbin973> sudo 가 안되는데 뭔 sudo;;
<DoA> 위 명령어도 같은거 나와요
<hanbin973> 지금 라이브시디 있으신가요?
<DoA> 아 지하철이 얼마 안 남았는데;;;
<hanbin973> 일단 root 권한 획득을 해야 =.=
<DoA> 1정거장;;;;;
<hanbin973> 라이브 시디가 필요
<hanbin973> 아니면 복구모두
<hanbin973> 복구모드로 부팅 가능한가요?
<hanbin973> recovery mode
<DoA> 가능할듯 싶어요;;
<DoA> 지하철 내려야 해서 20분 뒤에 접속할께요 ;;; 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973>  ㅎㅎ;;
<DoA> 감사합니다.
<yemharc_> hanbin973, 읭....... 생각해보니 그렇네요
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc_> 제 실력이 미천합니다 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 그런데 옛날에는 안그랬는데 요즘은 recovery mode 진입할려고 esc 누를려고 하면;;
<hanbin973> 먼저 설정을 해놔야해서 =.=
<hanbin973> /etc/default/grub 수정하고 update-grub 돌려야 되더군요 =.=
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 그거 말고도 c a bs도 막혀있고요
<oldstone__> root가 개새라고 써지는데요  사고낼뻔 했네요
<yemharc_> laggard, 우잌ㅋ
<laggard> 흠  사용자명이 항상 엑스챗 마음대로 되네요 후훗
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 헐 그렇네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 쩌는뎈 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니까
<drake_kr> 개새로 로그인 <-
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<drake_kr> 우리는 항상 리스크가 걸린 일을 할때 개새 권한을 획득하는거였군요
<yemharc_> 그래서 문제가 터지면 이런 [삐~]라고 외치게 되는걸까요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요?
<laggard> 수습이 안되는 분위긴데요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<laggard> 저도 많이 놀랐어요 무의식적으로 엔터쳤으면 식은땀이
<hanbin973> 그런데 파폭 컴팔할때 --enable-strip 이 하는게 뭔가요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 구글링해봐도 안나와요
<drake_kr> 벗기기 가능!?
<yemharc_> hanbin973, 라이브러리 심볼 테이블에서 디버깅 정보 제거하는겁니다
<hanbin973> 그럼 저야 디버깅이 필요없으니 필요한거군
<hanbin973> 요
<yemharc_> 네
<hanbin973> 그런데 파이어폭스 바이너리 크기를 줄이기위해 할 수 있는 좋은 옵션 없을까요? ㄷ
<yemharc_> hanbin973, 파폭 설치된거 있나요?
<hanbin973> 넹
<hanbin973> 당연하죠
<yemharc_> 주소창에 about:buildconfig 라고 치면 컴파일 옵션들 나온다네요
<drake_kr> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=30715220
<hanbin973> 글로벌 메뉴가 뭐죠?
<yemharc_> 그 상단의 파일(F) 편집(E) 이런거 말하는거 아닌가요?
<DoA> d
<DoA> 저 돌아왔어요 ^^;;
<yemharc_> 어서오세요
<DoA> 아까 sudo 문제로 대화중에 지하철을 내리게 되서;
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> recovery mode 로 진입하면 루트로 로긴되어있잖아요
<DoA> 네
<yemharc_> hanbin973, 굳이 리커버리 갈 필요 있나요?
<yemharc_> C A F1해서 로긴해도.........
<hanbin973> 루트가 없으면 수정이 안되잖아요
<hanbin973> root 비번을 모르니;;
<yemharc_> 아, 설정 안해놓으신?
<DoA> root  비번은 알아요
<DoA> 설정했어요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그러면 걍 터미널로 하죠
<yemharc_> 그럼 Ctrl Alt F1
<hanbin973> su - 한다음에
<hanbin973> 걍 gnome-terminal 에서 su -
<hanbin973> - 빼먹으시지 마시고
<hanbin973> su -
<hanbin973> su -
<DoA> su에서 한칸 띄고 -
<hanbin973> 혹시
<DoA> 이렇게 인가요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 그리고 루트 비번 치면 되요
<hanbin973> 네 ^^
<DoA> 그냥 root 치고 로그인 하면 되는데요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<DoA> su - 이렇게 하면 안되네요;;;
<yemharc_> 읭.......tty 가셨구나 ㅎㅎ;;
<hanbin973> 여하튼 로그인 되셧나요?
<hanbin973> 그러면 su root
<DoA> 네 root로tty1번
<hanbin973> # User privilege specification
<hanbin973> root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<hanbin973> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<hanbin973> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<hanbin973> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<hanbin973> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<hanbin973> #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<hanbin973> 이게 제꺼 내용인데
<DoA> 네
<hanbin973> 이거 걍 복사하세요. All 달아서 누구나 엑세스 가능하비다.
<hanbin973> pastebin 써야겠네 ;; 이거 은근히 길다
<DoA> 이 내용을 어디에 쓰죠?
<DoA> 그냥 루트 로그인 상태에서 쓰면 되나요?
<yemharc_>  /etc/sudoers
<hanbin973> http://pastebin.com/9iR58Mia
<hanbin973> 여기요
<hanbin973> /etc/sudoers
<DoA> vim으로 집어넣어도 되죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 냥 끝났다.
<hanbin973> 시도 해봐야징
<hanbin973> 진님
<hanbin973> 잠깐만 쿼리요 ㅋ;;
<DoA> 그래도 안되네요;;;
<jincreator> 앗! DoA님, 크롬플러스 설치하셨나요?
<DoA> 아 다른 문제가 생겨서
<DoA> 시도 못하구 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 설치법 알아내서 알려드리려는 참에 나가셨더군요.
<DoA> 내 수업이동이 있어서요;;;;
<DoA> 지금 알려주셔도 되는데 ㅋ;;;
<jincreator> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서 libnspr4-0.d를 찾아 설치후 chrome을 더블클릭하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 다른 작업은 필요 없고요.
<DoA> 아 생각보다 간단하네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 크롬 먼저 깔구 시냅틱문제 해결해야겠네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 아 ;;; 시냅틱이 안되잖아!!! 그럼 크롬도 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 원래 별도 패키지 설치도 필요 없도록 해놓아야 하는데 그쪽에서 테스트를 제대로 하지 않은 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 지금 문제가 시냅틱이 안되는 것이었군요.
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일이 성공~ 그런데 뭐 좀 만줘줘야하나봐 =.=
<DoA> 네 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> hanbin973님, 제가 이진규입니다.
<DoA> 갑자기 안되더라구요
<jincreator> 메시지를 늦게봐서 죄송합니다.
<hanbin973> 어쩌다보니 걍 이름만 알게되었습니다. ㄷ
<jincreator> DoA님, 시냅틱이 아예 실행이 안되는 건가요?
<DoA> 띄우면
<DoA> 패쓰워드 치라고 나오잖아요?
<han9k> 네
<DoA> 그걸 치고나면 잠시만요 메세지 적어드릴께요
<han9k> 서버 접속이 안되서 리스트 불러오기가 안되나요?
<DoA> 아뇨 아예 못 들어가는데 메세지 내용이
<han9k> 저장소(Repository)에서 서버를 '주 서버'로 바꿔보세요. '대한민국 주 서버'말구요
<DoA> root 사용자로 /usr/sbin/synaptic 프로그램 실행하는 데 실패했습니다.
<DoA> 이렇게 나와요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 bfs 올리고 나니까 희안한 에러가 있넹
<jincreator> 터미널에서 sudo synaptic해도 안되나요?
<hanbin973> sudo 할떄 에러난다고 하셧는데 그건 해결되셧구요?
<DoA> 터미널해서 했을때 메세지 보여드릴께요 잠시만요
<DoA> 아뇨 정확히는 sudo가 문제가 아니라 단순히 시냅틱쪽인듯해요
<DoA> 그냥 sudo는 작동하거든요 ㅋ
<han9k> 저는 에러뜨면서 시냅틱 뜨네요 -_-;
<jincreator> 에러는 저도 뜹니다. 근데 정확히는 에러가 아니라 경고이니 큰 문제는 아닌 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 그냥 로그아웃했다 로그인하면 해결되는 일시적인 문제가 아닐까요?
<DoA> 내부 인증 방식에서(sudo) 이 프로그램 실행을 허용하지 않습니다. 시스템 관리자에게 문의하십시오
<DoA> 이렇게 뜨네요
<DoA> 지하철 에서 왔다갔따 할때 2번정도 로그아웃 했는데 재부팅도 하구요 ;;
<DoA> 안되더라구요
<jincreator> cat /etc/group | grep admin 을 터미널에서 입력할 경우 자신의 계정이 있나요?
<DoA> 제 계정 이름이 나와야 하죠/
<jincreator> 네, 반드시 나와야 합니다.
<DoA> 제 계정이름엔 admin이 안 들어가는데요;;;;
<DoA> grep에서 admin 빼면 나와요
<jincreator> 우분투 기본 /etc/sudoers 파일에 의하면 admin 그룹 안에 자신의 계정이 속해있지 않으면 sudo를 사용할 수 없습니다.
<jincreator> 보통 "admin:x:120:DoA"같이 나옵니다.
<jincreator> 엇! 이모티콘 무시하세요!
<jincreator> "admin:x:120:jincreator" 같이 나옵니다.
<DoA> 저 120까지만 있고
<DoA> 뒤에 제 아이디는 없네요;;;;
<DoA> 여기가 문제인가 보군요 ㅋ
<DoA> 앗!!! 터미널에서 시냅틱이 열리네요;;
<jincreator> 원래 우분투에서 권장하지는 않지만 혹시 루트 계정 암호를 별도로 지정하신 적이 있나요?
<DoA> 네 루트는 언제나 따로 지정해요 ㅋ
<DoA> 그런데 아깐 안 열렸는데 터미널에선 시냅틱이 열리네요 !
<jincreator> sudo -i 하면 정상적으로 잘 되나요?
<DoA> 아뇨 에러나는군요;
<DoA> 무슨 명령어 인가요?
<DoA> i가 info 인가?
<jincreator> ...루트 계정 암호가 다행히 있으니 루트 계정의 권한으로 /etc/group 파일을 편집해서 admin:x:120:[계정이름]과 lpadmin:x:112:[계정이름]으로 고치세요.
<jincreator> 아, 진짜 이모티콘!
<DoA> 아까부터 이모티콘 말씀하시는데 저는 그런거 안 보이는데요;;
<han9k> ^^: 저한테는 이모티콘 안뜨는데.. 피진이나 그런것 사용하시나봐요?
<jincreator> 루트 계정 암호가 다행히 있으니 루트 계정의 권한으로 /etc/group 파일을 편집해서 admin:x:120:"계정이름"과 lpadmin:x:112:"계정이름"으로 고치세요.
<jincreator> 엠퍼시 사용합니다.
<han9k> 아하
<jincreator> sudo -i를 사용하면 자신의 계정을 통해 최고관리자 권한을 얻게 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 요즘은 디스켓 8장 꼽아서 하드처럼 쓰는게 나오는군요..
<han9k> 디스켓이요?
<drake_kr> sdhc 디스켓이요
<drake_kr> Secure Disk High Capacity
<han9k> 아.. 사진기에 넣는 그거군요.
<han9k> 속도가 느릴텐데.. 쓸만한가봐요. 그런것도 나올정도니
<drake_kr> 읽기 380MB 나온댑니다.. 안느립니다.. ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉
<drake_kr> 가장 낮은 클래스로 했을때 읽기 250MB/s / 랜덤쓰기 80MB/s
<han9k> usb2보단 빠르군요
<DoA> 아 고쳤습니다. ㅋ
<han9k> 축하합니다
<drake_kr> 흠.. usb3 실사용스피드쯤 나오는데요?
<DoA> 아 오전부터 궁금했는데 irc 대화 내용을 나중에 볼 수 있나요?
<han9k> 그러게요.. 300정도된다고 들었습니다
<han9k> 네
<drake_kr> 아 전 이제 상암동으로 출발합니다
<han9k> 조심해서 오세요
<jincreator> 네, 볼 수 있습니다. 이 방은 irclogs.ubuntu.com에 저장됩니다.
<jincreator> 저도 이제 상암동을 출발하느라 나갑니다. 몇몇 분들은 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<jincreator> DoA님, 고치셔서 다행입니다.
<DoA> 감사합니다 ^^
<jincreator> 그럼 이만 들어가겠습니다.
<DoA> 네 들어가세요
<han9k> 저는 내일 또 오겠습니다.
<hanbin973> 다 사라지셧넹
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<yemharc_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc_> 전 그저 넷북을 끈것 뿐이에요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 옘핰님 떠나신거 아닌가요?
<hanbin973> ㄷ?
<yemharc_> 전 '밀'이라고 부르심 됩니다
<hanbin973> 네 ㅎㅎ;;
<hanbin973> Innudendo 대박이다 ㄷ
<hanbin973> Innuendo 넹
<hanbin973> 역시 퀸은 70 년대의 스타일이 짱이라능. 80 년대 퀸은 약간은 평범한거 같아. Innuendo 로 70년대 스타일 + 알파로 부활이닼 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 난 애들이 무슨 뮤지컬이냐? 라고 하는 이 부분이 좋다능 냠 .
<hanbin973> 그런데 스피노자의 책을 읽고나니 이거슨 무슨 ;; 범신론의 신은 무슨 과학법칙같네 =.=
<shriekout> 기억이 잠 가물가물한데...
<shriekout> wet님도 밀님으로 불리웠었던 기억이...
<shriekout> ...
<DingGGu> 밀라야
<DingGGu> 믄날
<DingGGu> 그장봉인이 안계시는군요
<DingGGu> 과연인텔이 아톰보다더작은 cpu 출시에 성공할지
<DingGGu> ARM CPU를 이길 메드필드 프로세서가나온다네요
<DingGGu> "ARM 기반 프로세서가 대기상태일 때 높은 전력소비효율을 보인다면, 인텔 메드필드 프로세서는 작업 중 전력소비효율을 높임으로써 경쟁력을 갖겠다는 전략이다."
<DingGGu> 그보다, 맥유저 안계신가요? 맥유저용 한국 irc는없나..
<Seony> ㅇ
<Seony> DingGGu: 이 채널에 계시면서 제가 맥유저인줄 모르고 계셨군요. 완전 맥빠인데...
<CuBric> 음
<Borame> 아무도없나여?
<Seony> Borame: http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html
<Borame> 저 질문좀하려는데여. 우분투 첨깔아봐서 잘모릅니다. 파이어폭스에서 플래시플레이어가 설치가 안됩니다. 코분투11.04버전이고요.   플러그인창뜨면 검색후 알수없는플러그인(application/x-shockwave-flash)수동설치로 뜹니다
<Seony> Borame: adobe.com 가시면 다운로드 받으실 수 있습니다.
<CuBric> 써니~음~~베이베
<Seony> CuBric: Hi
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 화면은 역시 크고 봐야함
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Borame> apt for ubuntu로 받으려하는데 다운이 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Borame: 그냥 deb로 받으시면 될텐데요.
<CuBric> 아함
<Seony> Borame: 일단, 구글 크롬으로도 한 번 해보세요. 크롬은 바로 될텐데...
<Borame> 압축된걸로 받아도 가능하나요?
<Seony> 음... 우분투가 처음이시라면 압축된 플래시 파일은 설치하기 어려울 것 같은데요.
<Seony> 꼭 파이어폭스어야만 하는 게 아니시라면, 구글 크롬으로 해보세요.
<Borame> 어려워도 배워가면서 한번해보려고하는 거라서요.
<Seony> 오... 좋은 자세... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 어려운 건 아닌데, 터미널 열고 설치를 따로 해줘야하는 거라서요.... 압축된거 받아도 되긴 되요.
<Borame> 여러군데 검색해봐서 해보는데 전부안됩니다.
<Seony> 파이어폭스에서 플러그인 설치 눌러서 하시는 걸 말씀하시는 거죠?
<Borame> 아녀
<Seony> 압축된거 풀어서 설치하는 건, 수퍼유저 권한을 갖고 해야하는 건데 sudo 주고 하셨나요?
<Borame> 그냥 압축풀고 나온파일을
<Borame> 파이어폭스 addon에 집어넣으면 된다그래서
<Borame> 네
<Seony> 아... 인스톨하는 스크립트가 따로 없는 거구나.
<Borame> sudo apt-get 맞지안습니까?
<Seony> 그 명령어 자체는 그게 맞는데요, 어떤 파일을 어떻게 실행을 하셨는지 먼저 알아야할 것 같은데요.
<Seony> 말씀하신 명령어로는 아무런 작동을 안할 거에요.
<Borame> 압축풀면 libflashplayer.so 파일이 나옵니다
<Seony> 아... 그럼 so 파일만 옮기면 해결되는 일인데요. 저 상황에서 sudo apt-get 치면 당연히 안되겠죠.
<Borame> 아 그런건가요?
<Seony> 지금 우분투 설치하신 게 64비트 버전이죠?
<Borame> 그런데 어디로그 파일을 옮겨야되나요?
<Borame> 32비트버전같습니다.
<Seony> 터미널 열고  dpkg -s libc6 | grep Arch 쳐보세요.
<jincreator> 플래시 파일은 ~/.mozilla/plugins 에 넣어주면 파이어폭스에 한해서는 잘 동작합니다.
<Seony> Borame: i386이라고 나오나요?
<jincreator> 지금 오픈 소스 포럼 5차 모임중이라 자세히 설명하기가 힘드네요.
<Borame> 네 i386이라고 나옵니다
<Seony> jincreator: 음... 그럼 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins에 넣어도 작동은 되죠? 제가 데탑은 잘 몰라서요.
<Seony> Borame: 32비트네요. 일단 수동으로 옮기는 방법을 알려드리자면요,
<Borame> 노트북이에요
<Seony> mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/ 라고 해보세요.
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다. 원래는 그곳으로 심볼릭 링크가 걸리지요.
<Seony> 음... 뭐 다른 계정은 안쓰시길 바라는 마음으로... ㅎㅎ
<Borame> libflash.. 그런파일이나 디렉터리가 없다고 나오네요.
<Borame> ..
<Borame> 파일은 있습니다.
<Seony> Borame: 압축 풀은 파일 어디에 있는지 아세요?
<Seony> 바탕화면에 있어요?
<Borame> 다운로드요
<Seony> 그러면요, 다시 적어드릴께요
<Seony> mv ~/Downloads/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/ 라고 해보세요.
<Borame> 다운로드가 한글명인데도 먹히나요?
<Seony> 음... 안될 것 같은데요.
<Seony> 다운로드 폴더에 있는 libflashplayer.so 파일을 홈으로 옮기세요
<Seony> 그리고 나서 mv ~/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/ 라고 해보세요.
<jincreator> 그냥 홈 폴더에서 Ctrl+h를 눌러 모든 파일을 표시하신 후 복사 & 붙여넣기 하세요.
<Borame> 홈위치에서는 제계정만 표시되고 복사붙여넣기가 안되는데요
<Seony> 그 계정을 더블클릭 해보세요.
<jincreator> mv ~/다운로드/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Seony> 계정 밑에 있는 .mozilla 라는 폴더 안에 plugins라는 폴더에 집어넣으면 되거든요.
<Borame> home에 mozilla폴더에 들어가니 plugins 폴더가없는데요
<Seony> 만드세요.
<jincreator> 원래는 없는 폴더입니다. 설명이 부족했네요. ^^;
<Borame> 네...
<Borame> 만들고 붙여넣는데
<Borame> 플러그인을 설치하라고 똑같이 뜹니다
<Seony> 파이어폭스 닫았다 다시 열었는데두요?
<Borame> 전체 닫으면 챗창이 꺼져서
<Borame> 새창으로 띄웠습니다
<Seony> 파폭 완전히 닫으셔야되는데요.
<Seony> 그래야 플러그인을 로딩하죠.
<Borame> 네 한번해보겠스빈다,
<Seony> 음... 안되면 라이브러리 디렉토리에 넣어야할 거 같은데...
<jincreator> 원래는 파이어폭스 재시작만 하면 바로 됩니다. 제가 그렇게 사용하거든요..
<Seony> 그렇군요. 되겠죠... 재시작하러 갔으니...
<Borame> .. 역시나 안됩니다..
<jincreator> ???
<CuBric> 꺼억
<CuBric> 저녁은 배부르게
<jincreator> 부가 기능 관리자->플러그인에 Shockwave Flash가 안뜨나요?
<Borame> 뜹니다
<Borame> 알수없는 플러그인으로
<Borame> 수동설치하면 adobe로 넘어가고요
<jincreator> 혹시 64bit 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 32비트에요
<Borame> 아니에요 32애요
<jincreator> 혹시 플러그인 파일은 64bit인것 아닌가요?
<Borame> 압축파일로 받았어요
<Seony> 음... 그럴 수 있겠네요. 플러그인을 잘못 받았을 수도...
<Seony> 64비트 버전도 압축파일로 나와요
<Borame> 64는 adobe lab에서 받는거 아닌가요?
<CuBric> 서니짱
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다.
<CuBric> 저녁은 먹었삼
<Seony> CuBric: 당연하죠. 벌써 새벽 1시인데요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아
<Borame> 그럼 32맞는거 같은데요..
<CuBric> 화와이 던가
<CuBric> 하와이
<Seony> 음... 결국은 해결 못하고 갔네. 직접 안보니 뭐 알 수가 있어야지...
<jincreator> file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so 하면 나오기는 합니다.
<jincreator> 일단 인식은 되니 설치 방법의 문제는 아니네요.
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 난 이런 스터디 분위기 보단
<CuBric> EDPS 분위기가 좋은데...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오랫만에 듣는 옛날말이네요.
<CuBric> 써니짱 아는듯
<Seony> 근데 여자분도 계셔서 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어디에 여자분이?
<CuBric> 두리번 두리번
<Seony> 지금 안계시네요 lexlove라는 닉 쓰시는 분요.
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 우분투 계의 아름이 이신건가
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> EDPS? 그게 뭔가요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDPS
<CuBric> 남자로서 EDPS 를 모르다니...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니짱...
<Seony> jincreator: 비공식 뜻은 http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/EDPS
<CuBric> 센스가...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> -.-;
<CuBric> 이게 아닌데 이쪽으로 몰아가는
<Seony> 옛날에나 쓰던 말이지 요즘은 이런 말 어려워서 잘 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 대놓고 야설 그러고말죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 써니에 옛날이란?
<Seony> 음.. 글쎄요. 한 90년대 후반 들어서 없어지지 않았나요?
<cartes_> 언틸다이 붕가붕가!
<CuBric> 써니가 80년도 생이던가
<Seony> 78
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 나의 이 저질스런 기억력
<Seony> 궁합도 안보니 어쩌니 그러시면서 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니 내나이를 먹어봥
<DoA> 혹시
<Seony> 음.. 전 아직까지 한 번 들으면 다 기억하는... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 여자 애 얼굴도 까묵는 ...
<DoA> 저기요 궁금하게 있는데요
<Seony> CuBric: 그래도 자녀분 얼굴은 안까먹으시죠? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Seony> DoA: 규칙을 좀 읽으셔야할 것 같습니다.
<cartes_> 큐브륵아저씨
<DoA> 아네?;;;
<Seony> DoA: http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html
<CuBric> 카테 외면
<CuBric> 휘릭 ㅎㅎ
<Borame> Seony 님 감사합니다.
<Borame> 이제 보니에요. 제가 폴더명을 잘못줬네요..
<Seony> Borame: 잘됐네요 :)
<jincreator> 폴더명을 잘못 줬으면 아예 인식이 안되야 하는데...그것도 신기하네요.
<Borame> 제가 착각하고 mozilla 란 이름으로 만들었어요
<jincreator> 어찌되었든 해결하신 것 축하합니다.
<DoA> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<jincreator> 또 뵙네요, 도아님.
<DoA> 아 따로읽는건데;;;
<cartes_> 필요하면 뜸들이지 말고 빨리 말하는게 좋다고 써니님은 말씀하신것같네요
<DoA> 익스포제 화면당 배경을 다르게 지정할 수 있나요?
<cartes_> ^_^
<Seony> 오라일리에서 나온 Programming Perl 책 쉽게 쓴 것 같아서 읽기 편하군요...
<DoA> 아 인사가 문제인지 알았어요;;
<Borame> jincreator님 감사합니다. 리눅스 첨입문자라서요. 많이 해메네요.
<Seony> DoA: 도움이 필요해서 왔다고 하시면 아마 대부분은 그냥 대꾸 안하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아마 안될 겁니다. 제가 확실하게 답변할 수는 없지만 된다는 말은 들어보지 못했습니다.
<DoA> 아 그런가요;; 아쉽네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 그럼 어떻게 말해야 될까요;;; 각 채널마다 조금씩 규칙이 다르다 보니;;
<jincreator> 해당 기능은 맥에서도 10.7에서야 도입 예정일정도로 이전에 나온 적이 없거든요.
<Seony> 우분투 질문인줄 알았더니 맥 질문이었네요
<jincreator> 아, 맥 질문은 아니에요. 컴피즈 질문이죠.
<DoA> 그런데 우분투는 맥을 따라가는건가요?;;
<Seony> 아... 컴피즈에도 익스포제라는 기능의 이름이 있나봐요?
<DoA> 갈수록 비슷해진다는 느낌을 지울수가 없네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 비슷한 정도가 아니라 좀 심하게 카피했다는 느낌이...
<jincreator> 독자적인 길을 걷기는 하지만 어느 정도는 영향을 받습니다.
<DoA> 창 말랑말랑해지는 효과는 맥에선 못 본거 같은데 ㅋ 그건 상당히 맘에 들더라구요
<Seony> 음... 전 컴피즈는 귀찮아서 무조건 off
<jincreator> Seony님, 같은 기능은 맞지만 이름은 달랐던 것으로 기억합니다. 그리고 컴피즈는 1*4와 같은 배열도 가능하고 배경도 마음대로 지정 가능합니다.
<Seony> jincreator: 오... 그렇군요... 역시 리눅스 진영 답게 다양한 커스터마이징이 가능하네요...
<Seony> 저한테는 눈이야 즐겁지만 정작 컴퓨터를 사용하는 환경에서는 불편해서... 그냥 다 끄고 살아요.
<jincreator> 사실 맥이나 윈도와의 관계는 사람마다 의견이 조금씩 다릅니다.
<jincreator> 저의 경우 그놈3로 넘어가면서 컴피즈를 버렸지요.
<DoA> 그놈3도 gui환경이 컴피즈 만큼 뛰어난가요?
<drake_kitty> 저의 경우는 아직도 gui가 싫어서 cui를 선호하죠
<jincreator> 컴피즈만큼 화려하고 다양하면서도 부드러운 데스크톱 환경은 아직까지 없습니다.
<Seony> drake_kitty, 저는 바탕화면이 안보이게 터미널 5개로 꽉꽉 채워넣고 써요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 하지만 맥만큼은 합니다.
<Seony> 그래서 바탕화면도 아예 기본으로...
<cartes_> ㅅㅅ가 최고죠
<drake_kitty> Seony :: 아예 fb도 꺼서 한글도 안보이는 상태로 쓰시는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한글이 안보이는지는 확인 안해봤어요. 볼일이 없어서...
<Seony> 근데 fb 끄면 해상도가 낮아서... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㅎ
<DoA> ctrl alt f1 눌러서 콘솔로 가면 한글이 깨지던데
<Seony> vi 열고 :sp로 갈라서 쓰면 그런대로 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 이거 잡는 방법 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Seony> 잡을려면 쌩노가다 해야됩니다.
<DoA> 그냥 한글 있을땐 gui로 가야겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 현실을 봤을 때 그 쌩노가다를 해주실 분은 향후 5년 안으로는 안나올 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날에 있었는데, 한글을 적용시키면 폰트가 너무 구려서... 그냥 포기하죠.
<Seony> 마치 도스에서 hbios 적용시킨 것처럼...
<DoA> 아직도 리눅스에서 코딩할 때 쓸 폰트 못 정했는데;;;
<drake_kitty> 도깨비한글 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 대충 그런 폰트로 나와서 영 보기싫거든요. 그냥 한글 안보고 말지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 전 그런 폰트가 좋은데 (<- 변태)
<DoA> i I 1 l   이렇게 3가지 구분되는 폰트는 손에 꼽더라구요 ㅋ
<DoA> 아 4가지네요
<Seony> 맥은 너무 잘 구분되니 패스... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 맥은 가변폭 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 개발자가 아니라 잘은 모르지만 우분투 기본 글꼴인 Dejavu Sans Mono로도 충분한 것 같은데요.
<DoA> 그거 쓰게 되더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedMay182011012102.jpg
<Seony> 저 정도면 구분하기 좋은 정도는 되죠?
<DoA> 저정도면 되죠 ㅋ
<DoA> 저건 무슨 폰트인가요?
<cartes_> 모니코?
<Seony> Monaco라고 하는 폰트입니다.
<cartes_> 모나코?
<Seony> 그냥 기본 터미널용 폰트에요
<DoA> 아 맥에서 기본으로 주는게 저건가요?
<Seony> 네. 기본...
<Seony> 기본치고는 꽤 괜찮아서 그냥 손 안대고 쓰고있죠
<DoA> 왜 맥쓸땐 코딩을 안했지? ㅋㅋ 그 땐 그래픽용으로 썼는데
<Seony> 맥에서 맥vim 띄워놓고 작업하면 그냥저냥 괜찮더라구요.
<DoA> 콘솔 처음 배울 때 맥쓰는 사람 정말 부러웠는데 ㅋ
<DoA> 쉽게 배우더라구요 항상 쓰던거닌까 명령어도 비슷하고
<jincreator> 우분투의 경우 10.10까지는 monospace가 한국어 환경에서는 은돋음인데 11.04부터는 패치되어 Dejavu Sans Mono가 나옵니다.
<Seony> 아.... 데자뷰도 폰트 괜찮더라구요...
<jincreator> 해외 포럼에서는 inconsolita가 인기가 높은 것 같네요.
<DoA> 제가 돌아다니는 코딩관련 커뮤니티에서는 폰트이야기가 꼭 나오는군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 이번 주 일요일에는 비치 가서 발 좀 담그고 와야지... 휴식이 필요해...
<DoA> 그 만큼 다들 민감한가봐요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 과거에는 리눅스에서 Bitstream이 쓰였는데 어느순간부터 Dejavu로 바뀌더군요.
<DoA> 여기 irc로그 적어주셨었는데 제가 깜박하고 안 옮겨적어서 ;; 다시 알려주시면 안될까요?
<jincreator> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<DoA> 감사합니다 ^^
<jincreator> 그런데 여기는 한IRC와 다르게 바로 저장되지 않고 12시간정도 늦습니다.
<DoA> 아 아까 답변받은건 못 보겠네요 ㅋ;
<jincreator> 내일 보시면 되지요. ^^;
<DoA> 항상 zero irc 접속하다가 웹irc 쓰닌까
<CuBric> 아아 더버라
<DoA> 그 삐빅 소리가 안나잖아요 ㅋ 굉장히 어색한데요 ㅋ
<drake_kitty> 여기 덥네요
<Seony> CuBric: 그래서 전 이번주 일요일날 비치가죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://goo.gl/BFgSU 이렇게 생긴 곳으로 고고씽~
<jincreator> 염장질이 되니 링크를 누르지 않겠어요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 외국에 계시나봐요 ㅋ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 근데 사실 해변 안가본지 벌써 6개월 넘었어요...
<drake_kitty> 전 6년쯤 되는듯
<jincreator> 난 몇년째더라...
<DoA> 해변이라;;;;
<Seony> 해변이 걸어서 30분 거리에 있는 곳에서 사는데도 불구하고...
<DoA> 겨울에 산은 뻔질나게 가는데
<Seony> 심지어 동네에 여자애들 비키니 입고 자전거 타는 동네에 사는데...
<DoA> 여름엔 이상하게 안 나가네요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 비키니라
<CuBric> 서양에들 비키니는 그다지
<CuBric> 맘에 안듬
<CuBric> 피부도 안좋고
<CuBric> 왠넘의 솜털이 그리 부성부성한지
<Seony> 네... 그래서 봐도 별로 재미없어요. 보고싶지도 않고...
<CuBric> 우린 역시
<CuBric> 동양권이 좋음
<CuBric> 써니짱
<CuBric> 3미터 벽에 꽉차보여
<CuBric> 벽이
<CuBric> 오늘로 정리 셋팅 끝
<drake_kitty> 배고파
<CuBric> 드레끼 짱
<CuBric> 오늘로 작업 끝났으오
<drake_kitty> 그럼 이제 식사하세요
<jincreator> drake_kitty님, 전방 10m 안에 과자가 쌓여있습니다.
<CuBric> 밥먹은지 오래
<CuBric> 모니터 암 4개 달기 끝났음
<drake_kitty> 쌓여있다니 그런 구라를
<jincreator> 개미나 파리 입장에서는 태산같이 많습니다. 관점의 차이 ^^;
<drake_kitty> 헐
<DoA> 리눅스 테스트할게 있어서 virtual box에 하나 설치했는데 모니터 해상도 조절이 안되네요;
<drake_kitty> 한주먹이냐 한끼냐의 문제인가요
<jincreator> DoA님, 게스트 확장 설치를 하면 창 크기에 맞춰 해상도가 자동적으로 조절됩니다.
<DoA> 게스트 확장은 설치했어요
<DoA> 흠.... vm에선 2560 1600까지 그냥 지원하던데
<jincreator> 게스트 OS의 해상도 말씀하시는거죠? 전체화면 해도 조절이 안되나요?
<DoA> 네 1280 960 이상 커지지 않네요ㅋ
<DoA> 전체화면 하면 나머지 부분은 검은색으루~~ ㅋ
<jincreator> 그렇게 큰 화면을 사용해본 적이 없어서 그건 잘 모르겠네요. 1280x800까지는 잘 되던데...
<DoA> 구글링좀 해봐야 겠네요 ㅋ 안될리가 없어 보여서
<DoA> 전체화면 상태에서 게스트 디스플레이 설정 다시 해주니 해상도가 올라가네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 모니터 크기만큼 지원하는거 같아요. 이제야 좀 큼직큼직하네
<drake_kitty> 끙
<drake_kitty> 아 말 잘못했네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해피해킹 프로2가 요즘 얼마에요?
<jincreator> 침묵은 금이다.
<drake_kitty> 한 17만원쯤 하던가
<drake_kitty> 아 2;
<drake_kitty> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kitty> 30 좀 넘는듯여
<Seony> 뭔놈의 키보드가...
<Seony> 아무리 기계식이래도 30만원은 좀 오바인 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> hhk는 기계식 아님미다
<Seony> 그럼요?
<Seony> 설마 멤브레인은 아닐테고...
<drake_kitty> iomania에서 기계식이 아니라고 했어요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 기계식 키보드로 괜찮은 게 뭐가 있을까요
<drake_kitty> 레오폴드
<drake_kitty> 제가 쓰는건 9만원짜리
<Seony> 헐 여기 가격도 만만치 않네요
<drake_kitty> 일제.. 였던가 그거
<jincreator> 리얼포스?
<Seony> 아... 국산이 아니군요
<drake_kitty> 아 저 그런 무서운건 잘 모른다니까염
<Seony> 그럼 이베이 알아봐야겠다
<drake_kitty> 저 국산 스카이디지털 nKeyboard click이요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 오늘 오픈 소스 포럼 모임이 끝나 이만 들어가겠습니다.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요..^^>
<bug_king> ÆÛÇü­¹ö ¿ÏÀü ¸ÁÇß³ª..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-19
<jangnan|mac> 차도남 장난은 오늘도 아메리카노를 마신다.
<shriekout> 차도 괜찮은 남자...
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> jangnan|mac, 뻥! =33
<jangnan|mac> 차도둑남
<DoA> 안녕하세요~~ 아침부터 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다 ;;;;
<DoA> 이클립스가 설치가 안되요;;;;
<jangnan|mac> mac에서는 7zip http://www.kekaosx.com/en/
<jangnan|mac> 이거 쓰네요
<DoA> 예전에 우분투에서 사용했는데 사이트에서 다운 후 압축만 풀면 작동했는데
<DoA> 무슨 문제인지 path가 잘못됐다고 나오네요;
<jangnan|mac> 잉
<jangnan|mac> mac 에서만 돌아가는 싸이트인가
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 슬마
<jangnan|mac> 오프리 윈프라쇼가 25일부로 종영
<DoA> 패키지 오류였내요 해결했습니다.
<jangnan|mac> ㄴ===느
<jangnan|mac> 음
<DoA> .bin 파일은 설치파일이 아닌가요?
<yemharc> DoA, 그때그때 틀립니다;;
<yemharc> 리눅스는 딱히 고정된 확장자가 없거든요
<CuBric> 레이니 데이
<DoA> 레폿 할려고 자바를 설치중에 있는데
<DoA> 예전엔 그냥 다운로드 후에 압축만 풀면 됬는데
<CuBric> 헉 오자마자 스터디 분위기
<DoA> 무슨 이유인지 이클립스가 작동을 하지 않네요;;
<CuBric> 전 지식이 짧아서... 머라 답을 못드려용
<yemharc_> 압축 풀고서 실행이 안된다구요?
<yemharc_> 버전 몇이에요?
<DoA> 가장 최근 버젼에 클레식이요
<DoA> 직접 이클립스 가서 받은 거라서 문제는 없을거라 생각되네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> java dev? ee dev?
<DoA> java dev
<yemharc_> 음..........
<yemharc_> 아무 문제없이 실행되는데요;;
<DoA> 아 혹시 자바설치가 안되있으면 이클립스도 구동조차 못하나요?
<yemharc_> 자바라고 하셔도 이미 openJDK가 기본설치인데요
<DoA> ... 그렇죠....
<yemharc_> 그리고 바이너리로 제공되는거라 상관도 없구요;;
<yemharc_> 어떤걸로 실행하신거에요?
<yemharc_> 실행파일은 eclipse인데......
<DoA> 지금 xwindows에서
<DoA> eclipse 그냥 실행파일로 실행했어요
<DoA> 그런데 에러 메세지를 보면 자바 버쳐 머신이 없다고 나오네요;
<yemharc_> 네 문제없이 잘 됩니다...
<yemharc_> 에러가 뭐라고 뜨나요
<DoA> 조금 긴데 써드리면....
<yemharc_> 아
<yemharc_> 그, 귓말로 주세요
<DoA> A java runtime enviroment (jre)
<DoA> 귓말이 어떻게 하죠;;;
<yemharc_> 지금 xchat인가요?
<DoA> 홈페이지의 웹 irc로 들어와있어요
<yemharc_> 아하;
<yemharc_> 그럼 별수없네요;;
<DoA> 아 죄송해요 ㅋ;
<yemharc_> 사람 없는 시간에 후닥닥 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 말해주세요
<DoA> a java runtime enviroment (jre) or java development kit (jdk)
<DoA> must be availavle in order to run eclipse. no java virtual machine
<yemharc_> 네 거기까지
<DoA> was found after searching the following locations;
<DoA> 넴
<yemharc_> 일단 시스템 >> 기본설정 누르셔서 Sun JAVA나 Open JDK라는 아이콘 있는지 확인하세요
<DoA> 자바가 안 깔렸단 소리같은데;;;
<yemharc_> 있나요
<DoA> 지금 넷북 버젼이라 오른쪽에 툴바 형식으로 나오는데
<DoA> 기본설정 메뉴를 못찾고 있어요
<yemharc_> 그럼 터미널로 하죠
<DoA> 넵
<yemharc_> dpkg -l |grep java
<DoA> 없어요 결과 안뜨네요;;;
<yemharc_> 다음을 따라하세요
<DoA> 11.04로 새로 깐건데 왜 없지;;;
<DoA> 넵
<yemharc_> 아, 그 전에
<yemharc_> 혹시 sun-java랑 openjdk중에 뭐 선호하는거 있나요?
<yemharc_> (둘다 별반 차이 없습니다)
<DoA> 그냥 공부하는 학생이라면 어느쪽이 좋습니까?
<yemharc_> 저야 뭐 openjdk 추천하죠 (...)
<DoA> 그쪽으로 갈께요
<yemharc_> 오라클이 요즘 맘에 안들뿐이긴 하지만요 (먼산)
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre
<yemharc_> 저건 탭 누르면 자동완성 해줘요
<yemharc_> 뭔가 줄줄이 설치 시작하나요?
<DoA> 설치중입니다.
<DoA> 저는 java를 sun에서 받아서 설치하려 했더니
<DoA> 받은 파일이 .bin이더라구요;;;; 한참 씨름하다가 결국 설치 못했어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> .bin이라;;
<yemharc_> 32비트죠?
<DoA> 넵
<DoA> 자바 잘 돌아가네요 ㅋ 감사합니다. 레폿할수 있게 됬어요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 잘 실행되나요?
<yemharc_> 이클립스
<DoA> 아 이클립스 잘 돌아가요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 네
<DoA> 시냅틱에서 볼때 open jdk가 체크 되어 있어서
<yemharc_> 그리고 http://goo.gl/9ddF2 요게 제대로 된 바이너리 파일이에요
<DoA> 이걸로 깔아야 하나요?
<yemharc_> 아뇨 까는게 아니라
<yemharc_> .bin으로 되어있다는건 저도 처음봐서요;;
<yemharc_> 제가 보내드린 링크는 헬리오스 바이너리 파일 링크에요 (이클립스 공식홈피)
<DoA> 아 이클립스 말구요 jdk
<DoA> 찾아보면...
<yemharc_> 아 jdk자체가 안되셨던거에요?;;
<yemharc_> 이클립스가 안돌아간다고 인식해서 계속 이상하네;;;하고 있었습니다 하.하.하.;;;
<DoA> 넵;;; jdk 없어도 ide 환경으론 이클립스가 돌아가는줄 알아서;;;;
<DoA> 둘다 문제 있는줄 알았어요;;
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc_> 여튼 문제해결 ^^
<DoA> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u25-download-346242.html
<DoA> 여기에 있는 jdk를 설치하려고 했더니
<DoA> .bin 이라서 아침부터 헤메고 있었죠 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 으읭
<yemharc_> 저것도 jdk가 없어서 생기는 문제라네요
<yemharc_> 근데
<yemharc_> 파일 실행하고 next가 비활성화 된 상태에서 안 넘어갈 때의 최고의 해결책이
<yemharc_> back 눌렀다가 다시 next랍니다 (...................이뭐!)
<DoA> 아 저 .bin  파일을 실행 권한을 주고 돌려도 안돌아가고......
<DoA> 예전엔 다른 형태로 배포됬던거 같은데
<yemharc_> 예전엔 그냥 타볼 아니었나요
<DoA> 다운받아서 설치는 못하는건가요? 저렇게 되어 있으면?
<yemharc_> rpm으론 잘 모르겠고;;
<yemharc_> 글쎄요;;; 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<DoA> 오전부터 정말 감사합니다. ㅋ
<yemharc_> 근데 아마 저거 전제는 '리눅스 배포판은 자바 기본포함'일거에요
<yemharc_> 일단 설치가 안되어 있다고 해도 방금처럼 간단하게 설치도 가능하니까요
<yemharc_> 아, 그리고 개발용도로 쓰신다고 하셨었죠?
<yemharc_> 패키지 2개 더 설치하죠
<DoA> 저의 경우는 시냅틱에선 open jdk가 체크 되어 있었는데
<DoA> 어떤 패키지 일까요?
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-dbg openjdk-6-jre-*
<DoA> 아 그리고 윈에선 자바 설치 후 환경변수 등록을 해줬는데 그 과정은 상관 없나요?
<yemharc_> apt-get이라 자동으로 다 해줬을거에요
<yemharc_> 터미널 아무데서나
<yemharc_> java 라고 쳐서 에러 안나고 자바관련 옵션설명 주루룩 뜨면 된겁니다
<DoA> 아 리눅스는 자동으로 해주나 보네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 리눅스 만드는 사람들이 삽질은 좋아하는 주제에 게으름뱅이거든요
<yemharc_> (...........)
<DoA> 좋은데요 ㅋ  아예 리눅스로 컴퓨터 민거 완전 기뻐하고 있어요 ㅋ
<DoA> 실제로 오게된 이유는 컴피즈지만 ..... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 허나 그대여, 윈도우를 버리지 말지어니......윈도우를 버리면 편안한 은행/공기관 업무가 힘들지어다........ (엉엉)
<DoA> 위쪽 패키지 2개중에서 하나는 디버그 같고 나머지 하나의 역활은 뭔가요?
<DoA> 은행도 리눅스 지원한다고 해서;; 내려왔는데;;;;;
<yemharc_> 나머지는 jre-lib jre-shark jre-zero
<yemharc_> DoA, 현재 지원하는 은행이 우리/기업/국민 뿐이거든요
<DoA> 우리은행은 메인이니 괜찮아요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 그나마도 일단 가서 보안카드를 OTP발생기로 교환해야 합니다
<DoA> 아 귓말하는거 꼭 배워야 겠네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> DoA, 귓말 자체는 /msg <ID> <Msg>면 갑니다
<yemharc_> 제가 말한건 Dialog Box인데
<yemharc_> 요건 웹IRC는 지원을 안해요
<DoA> 그렇네요 ;;;; 해보니 안되네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 간단히 말하면 다이얼로그는 상대방하고 1:1 핫라인 연결같은거에요
<yemharc_> 장문으로 로그같은거 보낼때 사용하면 좋죠
<DoA> 우분투에서 가장 괜찮은 irc 가 dialog box 인가요?
<yemharc_> 아, 아뇨아뇨;;
<yemharc_> dialog box는 기능이구요;;
<yemharc_> irc챗 프로그램은 보통 xchat 같은걸 씁니다
<yemharc_> 근데 요것도 취향이 다양해서 pidgin같은 메신저에 플러그인으로 쓰는 사람도 있고
<yemharc_> xchat말고 다른 프로그램 쓰는 사람도 있구요
<DoA> 전 그렇다면 디자인을 보겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 정말 귀찮아 하는 사람은 파폭에 애드온으로 붙여 쓰기도 하고
<yemharc_> 그나마도 싫다! 하는 사람은 이맥스(...)에서 돌려버리기도 하고...........궁시렁궁시렁
<DoA> 이맥스는 저랑 여러모로 안 맞더라구요ㅋ
<yemharc_> DoA, http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/image/1225A24D4D8AC91005C811 이런겁니다 (.....)
<yemharc_> (잠시 자리비움)
<DoA> 최고다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀짱
<CuBric> 어제 재미있었삼?
<yemharc_> 재밌었죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 근데 일 끝나고 후다닥 갔는데도 8시에 간신히 도착해서
<CuBric> 나한티는 연락도 안해주고
<CuBric> 나쁨
<yemharc_> 막상 초반 발표는 하나도 못 들었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 정기모임때 덥쳐줄꺼삼
<yemharc_> CuBric, 연락을 안하다니요ㅠㅠ IRC에서 그제부터 계속 말했었는데요 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 퇴근시간쯤 되서
<CuBric> 저나로 가실까요 라고
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 그건 좀.....어제 퇴근도 정신없이 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 간신히 끝내고 32분에 후다다다다다다닥............
<CuBric> 쿠악
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 어제 죽을뻔 했네요
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 드레끼님도 거기 간?
<CuBric> 나쁜 사람들 ....
<shriekout> http://yfrog.com/h40rkzp 한나라당 정책위원회 자문위원이 김여진씨에게 공식적으로 '미친년' 발언 인증샷
<shriekout> 냥냥~
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 가면 나쁜사람인가요
<CuBric> 나한티는 같이 가자고 연락도 없이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쌩허니
<yemharc_> 어라
<CuBric> 얼라리요
<drake_kr> 읭
<yemharc_> 어제 본 drake_kr 님의 노트북은 귀여웠죠 (...)
<drake_kr> 뭐가요
<yemharc_> 근데 그거 스티커인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc_> 흠.... 전 예전에 프린팅을 해버렸었는데
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/550 요거
<yemharc_> 좀 비싼게 흠이었지만 퀄리티는 고급이 되더군요
<yemharc_> 역시 귀엽네요
<drake_kr> 이제 동기화..
<drake_kr> 2시간이라 8개로 쪼개지는군요..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 뭘 동기화 하시는대요?
<drake_kr> 어제 녹음한거요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 제가 놓친 1시간이 들어있겠군요
<drake_kr> mp3로 변환중입니다
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 제가 그 노트북 들고다니면 사람들이 이상하게 보는거죠?
<yemharc_> 아뇨 딱히 이상하게 보는건 아닌데요;;
<drake_kr> 노란머리에 귀여운 넷붘
<yemharc_> 넷북은 그냥 귀여운 디자인인데다 무려 커스텀(!!)이라 눈이 간거고
<yemharc_> drake_kr님에 관해서는 제가 생각하던 이미지랑 틀려서 그랬던거죠
<drake_kr> 제가 평소 이미지가 어쨌길래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> (어제도 말씀드렸다시피 좀 수수한 이미지이실줄 알았다죠)
<yemharc_> 근데 막상 만나뵈니 무려 노란머리 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> (염색에 편견은 없습니다)
<drake_kr> 음.. 있어도 상관없어요
<CuBric> 컥
<CuBric> 키티 ....
<CuBric> 드레끼님 그렇게 안봤는데..
<CuBric> 키티라니...
<drake_kr> 아 왜요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 안볼수가 없자나요
<CuBric> 남자가 놋북에 키티로 풀스티커 라면
<drake_kr> 남자라면 핫핑크!
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도 키티는 걍핑크입니다
<drake_kr> 핫핑크 모델은 있었는데 트레이드마크 키티가 너무 작았어요
<yemharc> 음...
<CuBric> 음...
<drake_kr> 홋홋홋
<drake_kr> 과연 업로드가 될까나..
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 오늘은 외근.........갔다와서 회식.............
<drake_kr> 50MB 올라가는데 10분이 넘어도 응답이 없군요
<cartes_> 으으
<cartes_> Eve Online 한국에서 할수있나요?
<drake_kr> 개임인가..
<cartes_> 네 이브 온라인
<yemharc> 할수있어요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 파일 안 가나요
<yemharc_> 네;;
<yemharc_> cartes_,
<yemharc_> * whatev3r님 끝내셨습니다 (Quit: 전 이만 갑니다.)
<yemharc_> 뭐지;
<yemharc_> cartes_, http://www.eve-kor.com/
<drake_kr> 업로드 엄청 오래 걸리네요..
<yemharc_> 어디에 업로드 중이신가요?
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr요
<yemharc_> 아.........어라
<yemharc_> 전송창이 왔었네요;;
<yemharc_> (다른 가상데탑쪽에 떠있네요;;)
<yemharc_> 음.....
<yemharc_> 전송이 안오는군요 (.....)
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc_> 아무래도 제쪽 문제인듯 하네요
<yemharc_> 회사 사내망이 좀 묘해서......
<yemharc_> 그냥 포럼에 올리시면 그걸로 받겠습니다
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/ 받아지나요
<yemharc_> 순식간에 받는군요 (.....)
<drake_kr> 포럼은 아직 업로드중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> drake_kr, http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/open_closed/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<yemharc_> pidgin프로젝트가 드디어 MSN프로토콜을 해석했군요
<cartes_> 옘핡님 같이 스터디하면서 놀아요
<cartes_> 뭔가
<yemharc_> ?
<yemharc_> 무슨 스터디요?
<cartes_> 아무거나요
<yemharc_> 그럼 저와 SICP를........
<yemharc_> 겨우 500페이지밖에 안하는 양장본입니다
<cartes_> 훔
<cartes_> 전에 아는사람이 추천해주기는했어요
<cartes_> 마법사책
<yemharc_> SICP는 명저에요
<cartes_> 너무 어려워요 ㅠ
<yemharc_> 게다가 이번에 개정판이 나와서 가치는 더더욱 상승
<cartes_> Python, LISP 둘중에 하나 해요
<yemharc_> 어렵지만 해치지는 않습니다
<yemharc_> SICP는 scheme를 예제로 씁니다
<yemharc_> 뱜은 제가 무지 싫어해서..........
<cartes_> vim?
<yemharc_> 파이썬요
<cartes_> 뱜?
<cartes_> 그럼 LISP할까요?
<yemharc_> 버전업 할때마다 허물벗듯 하위호환성을 버리고 가버려서 정말 싫어합니다
<yemharc_> 음
<drake_kr> c 스터디 하실분
<yemharc_> cartes_, 일단
<yemharc_> http://groups.google.com/group/lisp-korea
<yemharc_> 요게 있구요
<yemharc_> http://lisp-korea.wikispaces.com/
<yemharc_> http://planet.lisp.org/
<yemharc_> http://onlisp.blogspot.com/search/label/Common%20Lisp
<yemharc_> http://www.freetechbooks.com/
<yemharc_> 요정도만 둘러보시면 되겠군요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, C는 어느쪽으로 하시려구요? 시스템?
<drake_kr> 개임만들기
<yemharc_> 우잌ㅋ
<cartes_> 헑
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 어제 말하신 그거군요
<cartes_> drake_kr, 저 C 좀 가르쳐주세요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 노원구, 성북구 사시는분들 모아서 해야지
<drake_kr> 낄낄
<cartes_> 저 열혈강의 C 들고갈게요
<cartes_> =ㅁ=;
<yemharc_> 성북구면 올 초 까지만 해도 외대에 살고 있었다죠
<cartes_> 억지로 다봤음
<drake_kr> cartes :: 고딩인가요?
<cartes_> 아녀 그런거 없어요
<cartes_> 그냥 공익준비생
<cartes_> 일반인
<cartes_> 고등학교졸업했음
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 공부를 억지로 해요
<cartes_> 몰라여
<cartes_> job을 잡기 위해서 억지로 하져
<cartes_> 휴우
<yemharc_> 그렇게 해봐야 나중에 암것도 못합니다
<yemharc_> 시간만 배 이상 잡아먹고요
<drake_kr> 정답!
<cartes_> 지금 하고싶은게 없어요 별로
<drake_kr> 뭘 목표로 할 것인지가 가장 중요하고
<cartes_> 그래서 누가 구해줬으면 좋겠어요 이 슬럼프에서
<yemharc_> 프로그래밍 공부 막 시작하는 분들이 많이 착각하는게 있는데
<drake_kr> 전 슬럼프를 기계식 키보드가 구해줬습니다 <-
<yemharc_> 책 보고 따라하면 익혀질거라는거에요
<drake_kr> 디자인도 역시 마찬가지입니다
<yemharc_> 사실 프로그래밍은 원리를 알아야 뭘 하든 할수있는 녀석이라 본인이 흥미가 없는 상태에서 책 들여다 봐봤자
<yemharc_> 도서실 가서 공부한답시고 사전 처음부터 끝까지 읽는거랑 똑같아요
<cartes_> 웹표준책 처음부터 끝까지 읽을려고해요
<cartes_> 지금
<yemharc_> 근데 뭐, 애초에 우리나라에 발간되는 프로그래밍 관련 서적도 구조가 망이죠
<cartes_> =_=
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc_> 예제를 보여주고 응용을 시켜야 하는데 줄창 예제만 늘어놓고 있으니........
<CuBric> 예제만 나오는 울나라 책
<yemharc_> cartes_, Head First 시리즈가 현재로서는 제일 좋군요
<CuBric> 배우고 싶은 맘이 싹 살아지게 만드는
<yemharc_> 음......
<yemharc_> Head First JAVA 라는 책으로 일단 시작해보세요
<CuBric> 프로그래밍은 손 땠다는
<CuBric> IT 관련 직업도 아니니
<yemharc_> CuBric, 아, cartes_ 님이요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀짱
<cartes_> 네네?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc_> cartes_, yes24같은데 가셔서
<cartes_> 저 헤드퍼스트프로그래밍 샀답니다
<yemharc_> cartes_, Head First 라고 검색해서 나오는 책들 중에 맘에 드는거 골라서 시작해보세요
<drake_kr> cartes :: UML 서적부터 구입하세요
<CuBric> 원서를 보는게 나을지도
<yemharc_> CuBric, 헤드퍼스트 오라일리 번역서에요. 그리고 책 구성도 엄청 좋더군요
<drake_kr> a든 b(asic)이든 c든 간에 uml부터 공부하세요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 헤퍼 디자인패턴 책도 있습니다
<yemharc_> 냅따 UML부터 보는건 전 좀 반대에요
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 전 항상 서적은 uml부터 보라고 합니다
<drake_kr> 서적이라면 <-
<yemharc_> 저랑은 접근법이 반대시네요
<drake_kr> 그리고 프로그래밍 시작은 perl부터 하시는게 좋을겁니다
<drake_kr> 인터프리터
<CuBric> 아 머리아포
<yemharc_> 제 경우에는 디자인패턴 공부를 하려면 일단 그걸 보고 구현해 볼 수 있는 언어를 한개 먼저 익히라고 하는편입니다
<drake_kr> oop 개념이 중요하다고는 하지만 지금 cartes 님 보면 흥미가 가장 중요한듯 보여서 말이죠
<cartes_> drake_kr, yemharc_ 우리 다들 만납시다
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 제가 그래서 HF 프로그래밍을 추천했던거죠
<drake_kr> 성북역 근처 커피숍 있나요?
<yemharc_> cartes_, 이번달 정기세미나에 오시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> (뭣보다 주말 아니면 시간이 안나는 ㅠㅠ)
<yemharc_> 대신 주말은 항상 Free~
<cartes_> drake_kr, 석계역에는 있는거 같아요
<drake_kr> 어우 석계역까지 걸어갈라믄..
<cartes_> 성북역에 있어요?
<cartes_> 놋북들고 가볼게요
<drake_kr> 음.. 성북역은 여기서 걸어서 40분인데
<drake_kr> 석계까지 가긴 좀 멀어요
<yemharc_> cartes_,  드레이크님은 엄청난 고수입니다. 전 얼굴도 못들어요
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 밤일 고수 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 여자친구도 없ㅇ요
<yemharc_> cartes_, 빈말이 아니라 혼자서 lib 만들고 계신 상황에서 이미.............
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<CuBric> 밀님
<cartes_> 전 근데 게임프로그램에 대해선 잘몰라서;
<CuBric> 낼 점심 먹어볼까요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 내일요?
<CuBric> 얍
<yemharc_> 저 점심시간 12시 반~1시 반이에요
<CuBric> 나 낼 쉼
<yemharc_> 아하
<yemharc_> 그럼 내일 좋죠
<drake_kr> 어디죠? 내일?
<CuBric> 국민은행 앞에서 기다리겠음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 내일 수원 내려가야 해서
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 여기 구로입니다
<yemharc_> 구로 디지털단지 역 근처
<drake_kr> 오옹
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 밀님 3동 나 2동임
<drake_kr> 구로쪽에 지역모임 하면 상당히 클듯..
<drake_kr> 여긴 노원구에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 내려오삼
<drake_kr> 내일 수원가기전에 함 들릴까요
<CuBric> 우리점심 먹을시간으로 맞추삼
<CuBric> 낼 카메라 들고 가야하나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 셋이서 찰칵
<yemharc_> drake_kr, http://goo.gl/1Mwu3 여기입니다
<CuBric> 난 동네라서
<yemharc_> (아.......이럴땐 정말 세상 편해)
<CuBric> 척보자마자
<CuBric> 아 여기 끝했다는
<CuBric> 아 낼 본체 들고 가서
<CuBric> 밀님한테 맡길까
<yemharc_> 저보단 drake_kr 님이 훨씬.......ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 왜요
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<cartes_> 드레이크님이 서버잘만진다는 뜻인것 같음
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 서버 운용중인게 좀 있는거지 잘 하진 못해요
<cartes_> 운용중인게 있으면 혹시 계정 주실수있는 서버있나요?
<cartes_> aa
<yemharc_> 그래도 서버 구축 안한지 3년 넘은 저보다야 훨씬...
<Seony^MBP> 저도 만지는 건 잘해요. 살살 쓰다듬기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 맨날 때리는데..
<drake_kr> 발로 차고
<yemharc_> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 제가 배드섹터가 뭔지 모르던 때에 쓰던 하드에 배드섹터가 미친듯이 나와서 틱틱틱틱.......하면서 못읽어서
<yemharc_> 근 3주를 신나게 두드려 패다가 하드를 갈아치웠었죠.....
<cartes_> 흑
<drake_kr> 제 프로그래머 생명은 340MB짜리 하드가 맛탱이 가면서 같이 끝났었습니다
<yemharc_> 우왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 340M하드면 대체 언제에욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금도 굉장히 아쉬운게
<drake_kr> 340M중에 160M정도가 소스코드였는데
<drake_kr> 제가 짠 소스코드만 30M 좀 넘었었어요
<yemharc_> 직접 짠게 30M이면............
<Seony^MBP> 일하는 사무실 사진 좀 찍어봤는데 좀 보여드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 한 줄에 20글자라 치고 주석으로 한 5m 빼도 근 10만라인 가까이 되는거 아닙니까.........
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<yemharc_> Seony^MBP, 그 TV광고 하는 그 사무실인가요?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 그 작업하는...
<yemharc_> 보여주세요
<cartes_> drake_kr, 만나서 C스터디 좀 해주세요 부탁드려요
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/1.JPG
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/2.JPG
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/3.JPG
<Seony^MBP> 뭐 그냥 조그만 구멍가게입니다.
<Seony^MBP> 1번은 다른 직원들. 2,3번은 제 자리 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 하와이에요
<cartes_> ?
<Seony^MBP> 네
<Seony^MBP> 설마 한국이겠어요
<cartes_> 아녀.. 그런뜻은아니고;;
<Seony^MBP> 저 모니터에 가득한 터미널들... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 모니터 화면비율이 조금 희안하게 보이는건 저뿐인가요?
<cartes_> 저 누가 스터디좀 시켜주세요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc_, 제가 사진을 잘 못찍어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 무슨 스터디요?
<cartes_> 아무스터디나요
<Seony^MBP> 집에 있는 리눅스 피씨로 하면 되죠
<cartes_> 의욕이 없어요;
<Seony^MBP> 책 하나 사서 보면서 따라하는 게 오히려 더 빠르고 편해요. 남한테 일일히 물어보면서 하나씩 배우는 것보다...
<Seony^MBP> 의욕이 없는 공부를 뭐하러 하세요. ㅎㅎ 하고싶어서 의욕이 넘치는 공부를 해야죠
<cartes_> 의욕이 없어서 뭐라도 해야돼요
<Seony^MBP> 의욕이 없을 땐 그저 방구석에서 뒹굴뒹굴 하는 게 최고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 그러다보면 깨닫게 되죠.
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^MBP> 뭔가를 해야겠구나! 라고...
<yemharc_> 그것도 아니면 그냥 노세요 (농담 아닙니다)
<cartes_> 드레이크님 만날려구요
<yemharc_> 손에 안잡히는데 억지로 잡아봤자에요
<cartes_> 성북역에서
<yemharc_> 그것도 좋죠
<cartes_> 노는게 공부하는거에요
<cartes_> 정신과에 가봐도 별로 묘수가 없더군요
<cartes_> 흐윽
<cartes_> 왜 이렇게 사는지..
<cartes_> 빨리 공익근무 소집해줬으면 좋겠어요
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 지원해서 입대하면 안되나봐요?
<cartes_> 오라는 날짜에 와야돼용
<cartes_> 사람들이 많이 밀려있나봐요
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc_> 네
<CuBric> 낼 드레끼님도 동참인가요
<yemharc_> 글쎄요;;; 아직 아무말 안하지 않으셨나요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 그런가유
<cartes_> drake_kr님은 자리비움이신지 응답이 없네요
<drake_kr> dk
<drake_kr> 통화중이었어요
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 낼 어찌 되나요
<drake_kr> 제 번호는 01098902048임미다
<CuBric> 낼 오실꺼에요?
<drake_kr> 음 점심시간이니 가능할듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> 저녁 4시쯤 수원에서 nshc 사장 만나야 해서
<CuBric> 4시는 저녁이 아니라 오후...
<cartes_> drake_kr님 만나요
<drake_kr> 저녁임미다
<drake_kr> cartes :: 흠 일단 하던것 마무리 하고 3시쯤 성북역에서 뵐까요
<cartes_> 더 빨리 만날 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 음 하던것 마무리좀 하고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 3시면 안되나요?
<cartes_> 2시면 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 제 엉덩이가 다른 사람보다 2배 정도 무거워서
<cartes_> 그냥 버스타요 ==3
<cartes_> 저도 버스타려구요
<drake_kr> 버스 타도 20분정도밖에 세이브 못함
<cartes_> 그럼 2시반은 힘들려나요?
<cartes_> 죄송
<drake_kr> 그럼 고속으로 씻고 올게요
<CuBric> 응 머지 머지
<Seony^MBP> 구글크롬을 kill 시그널을 보내서 종료했을 경우, 비정상적으로 종료됐는데 전에 보던 페이지를 다시 복구할거냐고 묻는 탭 있잖아요... 그거 안나오게 하는 방법 아시는 분 계세요?
<Seony^MBP> 분명히 뭔가 로그라던가 파일을 남길텐데... 전혀 안보이네요
<bundo> 쩝 이둥중
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17350&p=85922#p85922
<bundo> 감사
<yemharc_> 어라 분도님 오셨네요. 안녕하세요
<bundo> 바쁜거는내체질아닌디 쩝
<drake_kr> bundo :: 요새 왜 이렇게 바빠요
<bundo> 코분투 답재피씨 내보려고 쩝
<drake_kr> 아니 주부가 뭐이래 바빠요
<drake_kr> cartes :: 지금 나갑니다 성북역 근처서 2시 좀 넘어서 봅시다
<cartes_> 저도 지금나가요
<cartes_> 짐챙겼어요
<Seony^MBP> 음... 혹시 scp 옵션 중에서, 디렉토리가 없으면 만들게끔하는 옵션은 없겠죠?
<Seony^MBP> 결국 rsync가 답이 되겠구나...
<cartes2> 하이요
<cartes2> 지하철 입니다
<MK-Android> 흠
<drake_kitty> 지금 성북역 근처 커피숍입니다 ㅎㅎ
<D-o-A> 아 겨우 들어왔따 ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요^
<D-o-A> 오자마자 죄송한데 irc 접속법좀 알려주세요~ ;;
<D-o-A> pidgin에 irc 플러그인 까진 됬는데
<D-o-A> xchat 처럼 접속하려니 안되네요;;
<D-o-A> 접속 실패인가;;
<D-o-A> 접속 된건가?;;;;
<D-o-A> 제 대화가 보이나요??
<DoA> Test message
<Seony> DoA, 잘 보입니다.
<DoA> 와이브로 문젠지 시스템 문젠지 확인이 안됬거든요;;;
<DoA> 감사합니다.
<cartes2> 하아여..
<hanbin973> 질문이 있는데 그놈 2 는 못 올리나요 =.=?
<drake_kr> 안녕들하세요..
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 ^^
<DoA> 이름이 같잖아 .......
<hanbin973> 뭔 이름이요
<DoA> 저랑 방금 들어온....;;;;
<hanbin973> DoA_님이 님이 아니라는 말씀이신가요?
<DoA> 저는 뒤에 밑줄같은거 안 붙이는데;;;;
<DoA> 인터넷이 불안정해서 제꺼일수도 있겠네요;;; 창이
<cartes_3> 안녕하세요
<DoA_> 아 안녕하세요^^
<cartes_3> 드레이크님 집에 놀러왔어요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 안녕하세요~~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes_3> 저 드레이크님네 집에 놀러왔어요
<cartes_3> ㅡㅡ;
<cartes_3> ^ㅁ^
<jincreator> 드레이크님이 지금 방에 안계시니 확인이 안되는군요.
<cartes_3> 계세요
<jincreator> cartes님은 yemharc님의 옆집에 사시기도 하지 않나요?
<cartes_3> 아니에ㅛ?
<jincreator> 응? drake_kr이 없는데...
<cartes_3> 제가 닉을 바꿔서 그래요
<DoA> Test me
<DoA> me test
 * DoA test
<cartes_3> 그렇게 하는거임
<DoA> xchat 명령어가 제로 irc 랑 다른가요??
<DoA> 슬래시 nick 하면
<DoA> 바꿀수 있었는데 안되네요;;;
<drake_kitty> 제 데탑 점유당함 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 크크
<cartes_3> 냐웅
<jincreator> 아, cartes님이 드레이크님의 데탑으로 접속하신 거군요.
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> can't nobody 노래 좋음
<drake_kitty> 전 2ne1빠에요
<hanbin973> 전 Queen 빠. ( 최소한 지금은 )
<cartes_3> 전 쿠하라 팬
<cartes_3> 아이쿠 귀여워라!!
<CuBric> 난 울아들 팬
<hanbin973> 걍 악수느 노래 를 잘부르면 장땡 냠냠
<drake_kitty> 흠
<hanbin973> 이상하게 checkinstall 하니까 에러가 나넹 =.=
<hanbin973> 도와주세요 ㅜㅜ 컴파일 잘 끝났는데 이상하게 여기서 에러 =.=
<drake_kitty> 걍 윈도우 까세요 <-
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 파폭 컴팔했는데 속도 대박 빠르네요 ㄷ 411ms -> 380ms
<hanbin973> 냠냠 =.= 체감할 정도는 아니지만 향상은 있네요. 여기서 pgo 한번 더 달리면 쩔겟구낭
<jangnan|mac> 윈도우가 짱이야
<hanbin973> 한장 사주세요. 시디
<hanbin973> 아닌가 요즘은 dvd 인가?
<jangnan|mac> 윈도우는 경품으로 받아야 제맛
<drake_kitty> usb <-
<drake_kitty> 맥도 좋음
<jangnan|mac> 그냥 한달쓰고 포맷하고 한달쓰고 포맷하고하면
<drake_kitty> 전 윈도우도 좋고 맥도 좋고 리눅스도 좋아요
<jangnan|mac> 영원히 씀
<drake_kitty> 다좋음
<jangnan|mac> 고스트해도 될려나
<jangnan|mac> 하여튼 윈도우 7 한달이 트라이얼 기간인데 포맷하고 다시 깔면 또한달
<drake_kitty> 전 윈도우 까는데 72시간쯤 걸려서
<drake_kitty> 하나 사씀요
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 전 경품
<jangnan|mac> 서버 11대 동원해서 받음
<hanbin973> tar: ./defaults/pref: utime를 할수 없습니다.: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<hanbin973> tar: ./defaults: utime를 할수 없습니다.: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<hanbin973> 이 따위 에러가 뜨네요 =.=
<jangnan|mac> osx 좀 써보면서 좋은점이
<drake_kitty> 고장나면 들고 애플센터 가면됨
<jangnan|mac> 리눅스 스러운데  windows처럼 마우스 클릭으로 쓰기 좋음
<drake_kitty> 그래도 해결안되면 새로 사면 됨
<jangnan|mac> 고장나면 끝임
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac>  as 기간도 끝났고 돈주고 고치기에도 아까움
<CuBric> 스스로 고치면 됨
<drake_kitty> 맥 유저들이 가지고 있는 생각 : 고장나면 하나 더사면 되지 <- 부르주아들
<CuBric> 땜질하고 솔더링하고
<jangnan|mac> 그건 상위 1프로 들임
<CuBric> 샤샥 고쳐서
<CuBric> 난 그렇게 고친다우
<jangnan|mac> 저처럼  a1181 구형 2006년도 맥북쓰면
<jangnan|mac> 돈주고 못고침
<drake_kitty> 어? 맥 유저는 이미 상위 1프로 아님요?
<jangnan|mac> 넷북 가격으로 사서
<jangnan|mac> 저같은 변종도 있는법임
<drake_kitty> 걍 부품으로 고칠 생각 안하고 새로 산다는듯 <-
<CuBric> 난 콘덴서 부풀어 오르면
<CuBric> 전해 콘덴서 다 때버리고
<CuBric> 솔리드로 바꿔버림
<drake_kitty> 우와 님은 삽질 상위 1프로네요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 새로 사는일 따윈
<CuBric> 있지만
<CuBric> 가끔은
<CuBric> 이래도 재미 저래도 재미
<drake_kitty> 음
<drake_kitty> cartes님은 뭐하심
<drake_kitty> 제 데탑을 점유하셨으면
<drake_kitty> 뭔가라도 하셔야죠
<CuBric> 집에 없는 공구가 없는지라
<cartes_3> 남의 컴퓨터라서 뭐를 해야할지 몰르겠어요
<CuBric> 케이스 튜닝도 가끔...
<cartes_3> 그냥 조심스럽..
<drake_kitty> 흠..
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kitty> 앱
<CuBric> 케이스 홀쏘 로 확 뜷어드릴까요
<jangnan|mac> 케이스는 튜닝이 필요없음
<drake_kitty> 전 케이스 튜닝이 싫어서
<jangnan|mac> 그냥 뚜껑열면끝
<drake_kitty> 걍 씨디롬 나오는 구녕으로 파워서플라이가 나와있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 헐
<CuBric> 난 공랭팬 소음이 싫어서
<CuBric> 수냉 쓴다는
<jangnan|mac> 그걸 어케 파워서플라이가
<jangnan|mac> 아
<jangnan|mac> 그 씨디 넣는 구녕 다뚫었나보네요
<jangnan|mac> 쇠도 다자르고
<hanbin973> 걍 싼게 짱임. 저사양 쓰면서 방열판만 달아놓으면 그만 =.=
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kitty> 걍 열고 <-
<jangnan|mac> 아
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 정신이 멍하네
<jangnan|mac> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 슬슬
<drake_kitty> 기가랜으로 바꿀 준비해야는디
<drake_kitty> iptime 6004 괜찮은듯
<jangnan|mac> 박용모가
<jangnan|mac> 누군가 했더니 울동네 으원이네
<drake_kitty> lg 휴대폰업자때문에
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 인터넷을 끊을 생각
<jangnan|mac> 아이폰으로 바꿔달라고해요
<jangnan|mac> 그러면 잠잠해짐
<drake_kitty> 저 아잉폰임요
<jangnan|mac>  lg  아이폰없잔음
<drake_kitty> 저보고
<drake_kitty> 옵2x가 아잉폰보다 빠르다고.. 그걸로 바꾸래요
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 푸핫
<drake_kitty> 내가 미칫나
<jangnan|mac> 옵레기2x
<jangnan|mac> lg 직원들사이에서는 최고의 폰입니다.
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ 어이가 없군요. 헬지 폰을 사라니 ㅋㅋ 헬지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 헬지 직원들은 맥북에어에 아이패드를 쓰지만
<jangnan|mac> 정작 폰은 최고가 옵티머스 2ㅌ
<drake_kitty> 전 3gs 유저인데
<drake_kitty> 지들 cpu가 4배는 빠르다고 하는데
<hanbin973> 옵두배 보다는 아트릭스가 낫고 ( 똑같은 테그라 2면 이왕이면 아트릭스가 =.=  )
<hanbin973> CPU 만 빠르면 뭐해요 . S/W 는 10배 느린데
<drake_kitty> 실구동속도는 왜 그지랄이대요?
<hanbin973> 그니까 헬지 ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 애플만한 구동속도 안드로이드로 뽑을려면 XDA 의 굇수들이 만든 롬 아니면 HTC 아니면 스팩이 갤스2 되야함
<hanbin973> 뭐 갤스2 도 순정브라우저는 쩌러서. MAli-400 최적화에 따르면 각종 GPU 랜더링 ㅎㄷ
<CuBric> 지금 갤2 까이고 있음
<drake_kitty> 그래서
<CuBric> 버그 10개 쏟아짐
<drake_kitty> 갤레기2가 아잉폰보다 빠르다는 동영상 보면 웹브라우저 구동영상밖에 없는거군요.. 아잉폰은 3gs..
<CuBric> 왜 4하곤 비교를 안할까
<cartes_lap> lasdf
<drake_kitty> 올해 5 나오면 그거 사야지
<drake_kitty> ㅋ
<hanbin973> 5 안나옴
<hanbin973> 4s 임 =.=
<CuBric> 올해는 4s
<hanbin973> 아항. 내년?
<CuBric> 내년이나 되야
<CuBric> 5가 나올까 말까
<drake_kitty> 오옹
<drake_kitty> 내년까지 버텨야 하나..
<CuBric> 버티삼
<drake_kitty> 으.. 어떻게 버텨
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 난 아직도 3gs 임
<drake_kitty> 저도 3gs
<CuBric> 같이 버티삼
<drake_kitty> ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 아까 카톡으로 말걸었는데
<CuBric> 왜 조용하삼
<drake_kitty> 저 카톡 안 씀미다
<CuBric> 뜨던데
<drake_kitty> 저 앱 지웠는디 ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> 왜 뜰까낭...
<drake_kitty> 그런 이유로 해서 안 씀미다..
<CuBric> 왓츠앱은 쓰삼?
<jangnan|mac> 조만간 피씨판나온다고
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 검색순위떳음
<drake_kitty> 걍 문자 <-
<CuBric> 카톡에 이리 나오고 있음
<drake_kitty> 친구들 보니 아예 vm으로 안드로이드를 올려서 거기에 카톡깔아쓰더군요
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan|mac> 보통 글케 쓰죠
<jangnan|mac> 메신저처럼 쓸려고
<CuBric> 드레끼 옹 ㅋㅋㅋ 으로 시작하는
<jangnan|mac> 몸이 왜이렇게 피곤하지
<jangnan|mac> 어깨는 떨어져나갈거같고
<jincreator> jangnam|mac님, 윈도 경품이 혹시 판도라에서 했던 댓글로 받으신 건가요?
<jangnan|mac> ㄴㄴ
<jangnan|mac> 오픈파티
<jangnan|mac> 런칭파티
<jangnan|mac> 댓글이벤트엿음
<jincreator> 그걸 판도라와 함께 하지 않았나요?
<jangnan|mac> 추천수 많이 받는 댓글이면
<jangnan|mac> ㄴㄴ 윈도7 런칭파티
<drake_kitty> jangnan // 이럴땐 정말 몸은 왜 객체지향이 아닌지 모르겠다능
<jangnan|mac> 고자가 될뿐
<jangnan|mac> 음 이놈에 사파리는 탭기능없나
<jangnan|mac> 파폭을 깔아야겟당
<jincreator> 전 MS와 판도라가 런칭 당일 한 댓글 이벤트에 있었는데 웹브라우저 캐시 지우고 제 댓글에 계속 추천해서 받았지요.
<jincreator> 사파리 탭기능 있습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 서버 11개 동원햇는데
<jincreator> 하지만 파이어폭스 추천합니다. ^^;
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jincreator> 훗! 한대로도 충분하지요.
<drake_kitty> 이.. 이분들
<drake_kitty> 무섭쿤요
<jincreator> 근데 영문버전 주길래 그냥 !@#$을 받아 !@#$해서 설치했습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 근데 불법깔아쓰고있는데
<jangnan|mac> 씨디키 있긴한데
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> drake_kitty님, 왜 그러세요? 이런 것 한번도 안해보신 것처럼...
<jincreator> 일단 MAK 인증은 MS에 일정 기간마다 컴퓨터 정보가 가잖아요. 그래서 OEM 인증이 좋지요.
<jincreator> ...근데 이제보니 여기 우분투방이군요.
<jangnan|mac> 파폭이나 사파리나 맥에서는 비슷하네
<jangnan|mac> 생김새가
<jangnan|mac> 탭이 있느냐 없느냐 차이
<jincreator> 글쎄 사파리도 탭 있다니까요.
<bug_king> À½...
<jincreator> 다만 사파리는 탭이 없을 때는 안뜨다가 있으면 주소표시줄 아래에 뜨죠.
<bug_king> Àú¸¸ ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁ® º¸À̴°ǰ¡¿ä?
<jangnan|mac> 탭뭐지
<jangnan|mac> 단축키없나
<jangnan|mac> 사과+t?
<jincreator> bug_king, please use UTF-8 instead of cpc949 or euc-kr
<jincreator> command+t 아닌가요?
<bug_king> 휴...성공 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<bug_king> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 외근갔다 왔습니다 OTL
<bug_king> 오우 회사에서 아얄씨 하시나 보다...
<jincreator> yemharc_, bug_king 안녕하세요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<bug_king> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> jincreator, 어제 포럼 오셨었나요?
<jincreator> 네. 인사도 드렸었는데...
<yemharc_> 어라;;
<jincreator> 드레이크님 옆에 있었습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 피부안좋은 친구임
<yemharc_> 아
<yemharc_> <-아직 닉네임과 얼굴이 매치가 잘...... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 윽!
<jangnan|mac> 입술주위가 막 터있는 친구
<jincreator> 으윽!
<bug_king> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 립글로즈를 볼에 발르고 싶은 피부의 소유자
<jincreator> 으악!
<yemharc_> 입이니까 립글로즈보단 알보칠을.........
<bug_king> 얼굴에 기름기 별로 없어 보이면 좀 애처로워 보일수도 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bug_king> 여기 봇 입장해도 돼죠?
<yemharc_> 막지는 않을거에요
<bug_king> 네
<jincreator> 근데 yemharc_님은 이전 우분투 모임에서도 뵙지 않았나요?
<bug_king> 지금 조금식 자바로 봇 만들고 있거든요
<yemharc_> jincreator, 네
<yemharc_> jincreator, 그러니까 닉네임하고 얼굴 매치가 아직........... 이란거죠 ㅎ
<bug_king> 근데 예전 퍼플섭에 있던 우분투 채널이 이곳으로 옮긴건가요?
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac> 파폭에서 갑자기 한글이 안써지네
<jincreator> 아뇨, 그 방(정확히는 한IRC)도 여전히 존재합니다.
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jincreator> 혹시 눈범이 아닌가요?
<bug_king> 아...
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan|mac> 설범
<CuBric> 밀옹
<CuBric> 나오시오 오바
<jincreator> 일단 모질라 한국 커뮤니티에 극히 드물게 걍범(10.5.X)에서 한글 입력이 안되는 몇몇 사례가 보고되었지만 정확한 원인과 해결책은 아직 나오지 않았습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 음
<jangnan|mac> 쓰지못하겟네 그리고 탭은
<jangnan|mac> 코만도+t
<jincreator> 보통 윈도의 Ctrl이 맥의 커맨드죠.
<jincreator> http://forums.mozilla.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14308 에서 보시면 아시겠지만 한영 전환 버그는 아직 10.6.X대에서의 보고가 없습니다.
<yemharc_> CuBric, 네입
<jangnan|mac> 음 버그라니
<yemharc_> 아아아아아............. 피곤해요
<jangnan|mac> 오늘 캐러비안베이해적 상영햇겟다
<jangnan|mac> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LPOD&mid=sec&sid1=001&oid=001&aid=0005070434&sid2=140&isYeonhapFlash=Y
<jangnan|mac> 이거 웃기네요
<jincreator> 이만 일이 있어 들어갑니다.
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc_> 네
<jangnan|mac> 배고프다
<drake_kr> 히히
<cartes_> 하이요
<cartes_> 집에 와서 샤워했어요
<drake_kr> 헐 벌써 갔어요?
<cartes_> 네
<cartes_> 안녕하세요 드레이크님
<cartes_> 또만났군요
<cartes_> 반갑습니다
<cartes_> drake_kr, 그 87년 2월생분 네이트온 주소좀 알려주세요
<drake_kr> 읭
<cartes_> 친구하고싶어요
<drake_kr> 서버 복구요
<CuBric> 하암
<CuBric> 졸려랑
<cartes_> 졸리면 저랑 얘기해요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<cartes_> 아 왤캐 손에 잡히는 일이 없을까요
<drake_kr> 쫀득쫀득한 기개식 키보드를 구입하시라니까염
<cartes_> 돈이 없어요..ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 기개식은 멀까...
<cartes_> 기계식키보드요
<cartes_> 전 펜타그래프식 꽤나 괜찮은거 써요 그래도
<CuBric> 그냥 하나 만들어
<CuBric> 난 자작해서 쓰는데
<CuBric> 난 키보드 만들어서 쓴다는
<drake_kr> 오오
<CuBric> 사서 쓰는거하곤 차원이 다름
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 키캡이나 바꿔볼까
<CuBric> 대신 만들때 마다
<CuBric> 무각으로 만들어서
<CuBric> 다른사람은 적응 힘들게 만들어 버리는
<drake_kr> 레드 무각
<CuBric> 드레끼옹두 자작의 길로 빠지시오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아악
<drake_kr> 패키지 인스톨 하는데 9줄..
<cartes_> 오늘 드레이크님 굴에 다녀왔습니당
<cartes_> 던젼!
<cartes_> 두둥
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 어제쯤에 제가 크롬플러스랑 씨름중일때 시냅틱 패키지에서
<DoA> 뭘 설치하면 되다고 하셨는데;;; 기억이 나질 않네요;;;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 안녕하세요`~~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 오늘은 늦게 오시네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 원래 제가 학교 수업 중간에 한두번 들어오고 집에 와서 자기 전에 한번 들어옵니다.
<DoA> 아 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 아 혹시 어제쯤에 크롬플러스 까는거 알려주시지 않으셨나요??
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다. 근데 그게 어제였나요? 시간 참 빠르군요.
<DoA> 아 그때 시냅틱에서 뭘 설치하라구 하셨는데;;;; 제가 다 날려버리는 바람에;;;
<jincreator> libnspr4-0d 입니다.
<DoA> 오홍 깔고 올께요 ㅋ
<DoA> 크롬에 왔다~~ ㅋ 전 불여우랑은 잘 안맞나봐요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 음...불여우에서 어떤 부분이 잘 안맞나요?
<DoA> 불여우가 쓰기 힘들다기 보다는
<DoA> 다른 브라우져를 오래 사용해서 그쪽에 너무 익은거 같아요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 사실 습관이란 게 무섭기는 하죠. 근데 요즘 웹브라우저들은 불여우나 크롬이나 오페라나 심지어는 IE까지 다 비슷비슷하더군요.
<DoA> IE가 9올라오면서 창이 뜯어지더군요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 저는 슬슬 들어가봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 네, 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<jincreator> Alsen님, 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 넵 안녕히계세요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 한/영 키 이젠 제대로 먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> jincreator, 안녕히 가셔요~ ㅋ
<jincreator> 아, Alsen님이 들어가시기 직전에 DoA님께서 "저는 슬슬 들어가봐야겠네요 ㅋ"라고 말씀하신 것에 대한 대답이었습니다.
<Alsen> 15인치 모니터 볼록이라서 그런지.. 좀 그렇군요 ㅎ
<Alsen> jincreator, 넵! ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 하지만 12시가 취침시간인 저희 집의 규정상(...) 조금 있으면 들어가야겠네요.
<Alsen> 인류를 위한 우분투 리눅스 책을 도서관에서 빌려왔다지요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 전 이제부터 시작입니다용 ㅋ
<Alsen> 책을 한시간도 채 안봤는데 92페이지째 보고 있는... ;;
<Alsen> 음...
<jincreator> 오, 생각보다 쉽게 잘 쓴 책인가보네요.
<Alsen> 저에게 뿌듯해요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아뇨.. 그렇다기 보다는.. 제 전공때문이겠죠;;
<Alsen> 제가 초심자라고 하여도 쓸데없는 군더더기가 엿보이기는 하지만, 그건 사람마다 느끼는게 다를테고, 음.. 오타가 좀 많은게 문제이긴 한데..
<Alsen> 예를 들면 버턴과 버튼.. 어차피 영어라서 상관없다지만 용어 통일이 필요해 보이더라구요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 단추라는 순우리말도 있지요.
<Alsen> 한문이 아니었구나;;
<jincreator> 응? 한문인가요?
<Alsen> 아뇨
<Alsen> 순 우리말이래요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 다솜 같은계열 ㅋ
<Alsen> 북한은 사용하겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<jincreator> 사실 우리나라에서도 처음에는 버튼 못지않게 많이 사용한 낱말인데 좀 아쉽더군요.
<Alsen> Vmware Tool 이란게 뭔가 했더니, 마우스에 벽을 없애주는 거였군요.. 괜히 툴이라길래... 쳇
<Alsen> 질문: rm -rf * 하면 어찌 되나요? 127.0.0.1과 같은 현상이 일어나나요???
<Ponics> 헛.. 저것은 이번 농협 사태에서 초고수 해커가 사용해
<Ponics> 사용했다는 명령어 군효.. 신기 신기..
<jincreator> 단순히 마우스 잡기 기능만 있는 건 아닙니다. 그래픽과 사운드도 높여주고 공유 폴더도 잡아주고 파일을 드래그를 통해 호스트와 게스트 운영체제간 복사가 가능하게도 해주며 unity모드(우분투의 unity가 아닙니다)도 가능합니다.
<Alsen> jincreator 공유?
<Alsen> 드래그앤 드롭으로 파일이 옮겨지네요 + ㅁ+
<Alsen> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아이콘을 엄청 크게 만들었어요;;
<Alsen> 손바닥 만하게;;
<Alsen> 요즘 제가 또 안들어왔다고 채널이 삼삼~해졌군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 질문: 그래픽과 사운드를 높여준다는 말이 무슨 뜻이죠??
<jincreator> 뱀웨어 드라이버가 게스트 운영체제에 설치되어 성능이 향상됩니다.
<Alsen> 하지만.. VM이라서 컴피즈는 안되던데;;
<jincreator> 특히 그래픽의 경우는 3D 가속도 사용할 수 있으며 뱀웨어 창의 크기에 따라 해상도도 조절해줍니다.
<Alsen> 뱀에서 컴피즈 할 수 있는 방법은 없을까요?
<jincreator> 컴피즈 가능하며 윈도의 경우는 에어로가 돌아갑니다.
<Alsen> 램도 2기가 잡아주었다지만 작동 못하네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 그래픽 관련 설정이 뭐 있지 않을까요? 뱀웨어 사용한지 오래되어 기억이 잘 안나네요.
<Alsen> 지금 윈도우7 위에 뱀웨어 설치해서 그 안에 우분투 설치한 상황이랍니다 ㅋ
<Alsen> 컴피즈는 어느정도 사용이 되고 있고, (실제로는 컴피즈설정사용해본 적이 없다보니;;) 정작 제가 원했던 화면효과가 없네요..
<Alsen> 지금 바탕화면 -> 화면효과-> 없음/일반/고급 있는데... 없음으로 되어 있고..
<Alsen> 드라이버 없어서 그런지 뱀웨어에서 사용불가라는군요 ㅎ
<jincreator> 그걸 가능하게 하는 것이 뱀웨어 툴즈입니다. 이렇게 되면 뱀웨어어쩌구라는 모델의 그래픽 칩셋 드라이버가 설치됩니다.
<Alsen> 지혜를 구하고자 합니다.
<jincreator> ...아닌가? 어린 나이에 벌써부터 기억이 가물가물하군요.
<jincreator> 드리고 싶어도 현재 뱀웨어를 안쓰는지라...
<Alsen> 검색해봐야죠 뭐.. 아니면 포기하거나.. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어차피 우분투도 운영체제일뿐, 쓰는것만 쓰게 되어 있을 테니까요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 이번주 내내 커맨드앤컨커3, 케인의분노(확장팩), 커맨드앤컨커4(조금만하다가지움) 플레이 했다지요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 좀 하다가 최고 레벨로 플레이 하니까 시간아까워서 맵을 좀 키고 했죠.. 그리고 엔딩 보고 빠르게 지워나갔어요.. 총 이틀 정도 걸리더군요;;
<Alsen> 그리고 예전에 설치못해봤던 드래곤에이지 어찌어찌 설치해서 잘하고 있어요;;
<Alsen> lol도 간간히 플레이 해주고 있구요..
<Alsen> League of legend
<Alsen> 이번주 한 열흘남았는데 게임하는 시간 줄이고, 오픽공부 계속해야 해요;;
<Alsen> 근데 덜컥 책을 빌려와서 보고 있는;;
<jincreator> Alsen님, 저의 기억력이 제 나이에 비해 심각한 문제가 있는 것 같습니다. VMWare에서 Compiz가 안되는 모양이네요. http://communities.vmware.com/message/1530987
<jincreator> 근데 이상하게 전 VMWare에서 ogltrans를 돌린 기억이 있군요.
<jincreator> 전 이만 자러가겠습니다. 안녕히계세요.
<Alsen> 음.. 제가 컴피즈 효과를 못보고 있었던 것은 아무래도 화면효과 기능때문이 아닌가 싶네요. 이게 설정이 '없음'으로 되어 있다보니;;
<Alsen> 하지만 뱀웨어라서 추가드라이버등의 방법으로도 해결이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그냥 뭐 나중에 가상체제가 아닌 정식으로 설치를 해서 사용해야 겠지요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 책에 나오길 뱀웨어는 화면효과를 지원하지 않고 있다는 군요;;
<Alsen> unity 써봤는데 좋군요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 음
<Alsen> ㄴㅁㄹ
<Alsen> ㅡㅡ;;
<Alsen> 왜 나는 색이 안바뀌지;;
<Alsen> 다만 좀 느린감이 없자나 있는데 정작 progress? 암튼 연산속도는 더 빠르게 느껴지네요..
<Alsen> 테스트는 du명령어와 ps-ef명령어를 유니티 켰을때와 안켰을때를 기준으로 해봤어요
<Alsen> 번개 쾅쾅 치고 비오니까 오늘 조심들 하세요
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: time du 하시면 체감이 아닌 정확한 시간을 잴 수 있씁니다.
<Alsen> 해보겠어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> real 0.200s -> 0.080s
<Alsen> user 0.004s -> 0.004s
<Alsen> sys 0.060s -> 0.036s
<Alsen> 더 줄어드네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 유니티가 조금 더 빨라요;;
<Alsen> Seony, 혼자 세개 접속중 ㅋ
<Alsen> 비겁한 거품입니다. 투다다다다~~~~ =3=3
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 하나 더 할려고 했는데요?
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저 아까 벼락맞아 죽을뻔 했으요;;
<Alsen> 밖에서 비오는거 구경하다가 바로 앞건물에 벼락이 쾅!
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.;
<Alsen> 귀 찢어지는 줄 알았으요;;
<Alsen> 허헛.. 이것참 Unity 기능이 폭신하네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 우분투에도 Unity있다고 하지 않았나요?
<Seony^MBP> 전 LTS만 써서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ujuc> 11.04가.. 쓰죠.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Alsen> 그것도 책으로 배웠음 장기간지원 LTS
<Alsen> 10.04만 LTS인가요? 아니면 다른 버전도 LTS가 있나요??
<ujuc> 8.04도.. LTS로 알고 있는데요..
<Seony^MBP> 2년마다 한 번씩 나옵니다.
<Seony^MBP> 12.04가 다음번 LTS에요.
<Alsen> 장기간 지원이면 얼마나 지원할까요? 10년?
<Seony^MBP> 서버는 5년, 데탑은 3년요.
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 책 보셨다면서요? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그것까진 안알려주더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ 막 건너뛰신 건 아니구요?>
<Alsen> 인류를 위한 우분투 리눅스란 책
<Alsen> 이번에 도서관에서 빌려왔어요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-20
<Alsen> 지금 159페이지까지 봤어요;;
<Alsen> 뱀웨어의 유니티와 우분투의 유니티가 동일한 기능을 갖고 있는 거죠???
<ujuc> vmware = 뱀웨어.인가요..??
<Alsen> 넵
<ujuc> 음.. 브이엠웨어에서의 유니티가 어떤건질 사용해보질 못해서 뭐라 말씀드리기가.^^.;;ㅎㅎㅎ.;;;
<Alsen> 쉽게 뱀웨어의 유니티를 말씀드릴게요
<Alsen> 저는 윈도우즈 위에 뱀웨어(우분투)를 설치하였답니다.
<Alsen> 그러다 보니 매번 뱀웨어로 화면전환을 해야 하는 불편함이 있죠.
<Alsen> 그런데 뱀웨어의 유니티는 그러한 고생을 없애주었죠
<ujuc> 그럼 동일한겁니다.
<Alsen> 그냥 프로그램을 가져와요
<ujuc> 아..
<ujuc> 어떤건줄 알겠군요^^.
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ..
<Alsen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIApJMzGzDQ&feature=player_embedded
<ujuc> 넵 동일한 화면 구성이라고 생각하셔도 되요..^^..
<Alsen> 게스트OS에서 실행된 프로그램을 호스트OS에서 작동시킬 수 있는 것. 그게 유니티
<ujuc> 전.. 컴터가 느려서 저렇게는 못하겠더라구요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;쩝..
<Alsen> 한줄요약 잘 되었네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 게스트->호스트 굿굿
<ujuc> 음... 동영상을 보고 있으니.ㅡ.ㅡ 다른것같기도 하고.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Alsen> 저는 유니티를 통해서 프로그램을 실행하는게 더 빠르네요
<ujuc> 미묘한 차이가.. 있는.ㅡ.ㅡ;;....
<Alsen> 방금 실험을 통해서 알게 되었죠.
<Alsen> 약 0.120s 정도 더 빨라요
<Alsen> <Alsen> real 0.200s -> 0.080s
<Alsen> <Alsen> user 0.004s -> 0.004s
<Alsen> <Alsen> sys 0.060s -> 0.036s
<Alsen> 유니티 실행 전보다 실행해서 작동시킨게 더 빠르더군요
<ujuc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(desktop_environment)
<ujuc> 이게.. 우분투 11.04버전에 설치된 unity의 위키 설명이거든요....
<ujuc> 다른 계념이군요..브이엠웨어와는..
<Alsen> 그쵸 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아 영어 압박;;
<ujuc> 그냥 사진만 보셔도 되요..ㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 뭐랄까 우분투의 유니티는 화면과 화면의 통합환경을 구축한다는걸까요?
<ujuc> 그놈과 같은 계념이에요^^.. Xwindow 이지요...
<Alsen> 11.04 설치해두긴 했는데 그것도 뱀웨어 위에 깔아서리;;
<Alsen> 런처를 유니티라고 불러야 하려나요;;
<Alsen> 개발자 동영상 보고 있어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> http://blip.tv/jono-bacon/ubuntu-11-04-unity-demo-7th-dec-2010-4500022
<ujuc> 브이엠웨어는 가상환경을 만드는거니..뭐.. 상관은없어요.. 단지 구분해줄려면..ㅡ.ㅡ;; 브엠웨어라고 말해야겠지만요..;;
<Alsen> 우분투는 자동저장이 되는 메모장 없을까요? 마치 MS윈도우에서 원노트 또는 스티커메모처럼요.
<Alsen> 톰보이가 그런역할이 되려나요?
<ujuc> 넵 톰보이가 그런 역활을 합니다..^^
<ujuc> 우분투 원과 연동 시켜놓으면... 백업도 알아서..;
<Alsen> 우분투 원 잘 쓰세요?? 국내서버보다 느리지 않나요???
<ujuc> 전 archlinux 사용중이라서.. 지금은 사용하고 있지않는데요..
<Alsen> 원 느려서 안쓰게 되는뎁;;
<ujuc> 뭐 외국서버든 뭐든.ㅡ.ㅡ; 그냥 씁니다..;;;
<Alsen> 외국서버는 단점이 국가에서 '보안'상의 이유로 파일검사를 한다고 하네요
<ujuc> 가끔. 까먹는 경우가 있어놔서리...ㅎㅎㅎ.
<Alsen> 합법적으로
<ujuc> 미국만 그런걸로 알고 있습니다...;;;
<Alsen> 그래서 중요한 파일 또는 기업비밀에 관련된 자료는 외국서버에 저장안하는게 좋더라구요
<ujuc> 그리고 한국 서버들 보다는.. 괜찮아요...
<Alsen> 음.. 안정성은 있겠죠.. 다만 속도가 느리고, 검사받는다 정도?
<ujuc> 그리고 좀 싸지요.. 한국보다는.......
<Alsen> 그...그런가요??
<Alsen> 뭐든지 제대로 돈내고 뭘 해본게 없다보니;;
<ujuc> 넵.. 좀 쌉니다..ㅠ..ㅠ 무제한으로 푸는 곳도 좀있어놔서..;;; 요세는.. 왠만해서는 돈주고 구입을 해서 사용하자는 주의인지라.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Alsen> 그쵸..
<Alsen> 2011. 05. 20. (금) 08:21:43 KST
<Alsen> 마나탐하고 올게염~ 슝~
<Alsen> 아침에 카레를 만들어 먹으니 좋으네요
<Alsen> 고기보단 햄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 해외분은 쩔수 없지만,,,, 국내계신 분들은 서둘러 아침 드세요 ㅋ
<ujuc> 전..고기가..
<ujuc> 전.. 벌써 출근..했습니다.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Alsen> 칠레산 삽겹살 9900원 해서 1.2Kg에... 그래서 덥썩 사서 먹었죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 오늘이 삼일째 아침..
<Alsen> 잠도 안자고 뭐하는겐지...
<Alsen> 체력을 시험하는듯;
<Alsen> LOL게임 제법 재미나요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아.. 뱀웨어 유니티의 단점..
<Alsen> 팬소리가 엄청 거슬리네요..
<Alsen> 게임돌리는것처럼 소리를 내요..
<Alsen> 오늘 배운 것.
<Alsen> ps 에서 kill 할때 PID를 입력하라.
<Alsen> 전 그것모르고 wall 죽일때 kill wall 하니 에러가 뜨네요
<Alsen> 또하나 fg 를 입력하면 현재 하고 있는 일에 대해서 알려주네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 포춘지에서 나는 아뜰한 사람일까에 대한 글이 올라왔나봐요;
<Alsen> 가장 돈 아까운 행동 10선
<Alsen> 1. 자동인출기에서 수수료..
<Alsen> 2. 복권을 사는 행위
<Alsen> 3. 고급커피를 마시는 것.
<Alsen> 4. 담배를 태우는 것.
<Alsen> 5. 홈쇼핑에서 충동구매하는 것.
<Alsen> 6. 쓰지도 않으면서 전화+인터넷 세트 가입
<Alsen> 7. 헬스장 가입
<Alsen> 8. 인터넷 쇼핑 당일거래
<Alsen> 9. 외식을 즐기는 행동
<Alsen> 개그맨 임력필이 양악수술의 부작용으로 입술이 부었단요;;
<Alsen> 저의 글로 도배 완성했음요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 이따가 올게요.
<Alsen> 뿅!!
<eb3ha4el> 혹시 계시나요?
<jangnan|mac> 없어요
<ujuc> 일하러갑니다..;
<jangnan|mac> 음 체리 색깔옷입은 처자가 참하네
<sagehoon> 프리노드는 잘들어가지네
<DoA> 흠냐~~~ 안녕하세요
<DoA> 지하철이 안오는 아침이네요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 안녕하세요~~
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 아 지하철 왔따 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 프리노드는 잘들어가지만 한아얄씨는 안들어가지는 이현실
<DoA> 어제도 한 썼는데
<jangnan|mac> 아 덥다
<jangnan|mac> 외국살람이 와이파이 되냐고 물어서
<jangnan|mac> 연결은 해줫는데 올레  wifi라서 어케할련지 모르겟네
<yemharc_> 통신사 wifi는 해당 통신사 단말 아니면 연결 안시켜주지 않나요
<DoA> T  아니면 공개 아니잖아요;;
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ;;
<jangnan|mac> kt 아이폰이긴햇어요
<jangnan|mac> 연결해주니깐 좋다고 가네
<yemharc_> 그럼 탈옥한거 아니면 연결 될거에요
<DoA> 노트북 접으면 바로 잠드는데
<jangnan|mac> 노트북도 붙으면 붙던데요 근데 민번이랑 이름 물어봄
<DoA> 이 설정은 어디에서 바꾸나요?
<jangnan|mac> 잠자기 설정인가
<DoA> 시스템에 없던데;;
<yemharc_> hibernation기능 조절은 시스템 >> 설정 >> 화면보호기 안의 전원관리
<jangnan|mac> 김정은 중국갔네
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> 아.....그러고 보니 그냥 전원관리 메뉴가 생겼던가..........
<DoA> 아 거기 있네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc_> 9.x 버전에서는 그 전원관리가 없는 황당한 경우도 있었죠
<yemharc_> 나중에 패치되긴 했는데
<jangnan|mac> http://www.icoda.co.kr/i_selling/selling_selling_index.html?sell_num=2191
<jangnan|mac> 아이코다에서 케이스 세일하네요
<yemharc_> 서버운영 할것도 아닌데 저런 케이스는 필요성이.............
<yemharc_> .........하지만 속내는 그저 돈없음이군요
<jangnan|mac> 서버운영해도 저런 케이스 안사져
<jangnan|mac> 다만 저건 뽀대와 여름대비 통풍잘되라고사는거져
<yemharc_> ㄲㄲ
<jangnan|mac> R
<jangnan|mac> 아 속쓰려 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DoA> 아침밥을 잘 드셔야죠 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 그게문제인가
<jangnan|mac> 흑흉이 자꾸 알짱데네
<jangnan|mac> 무섭다
<DoA> 아 전 환승하러 가야겠네요
<DoA> 오늘 자리가 안나서 워킹 노트북~
<jangnan|mac> 홍수아 조냉웃기네
<jangnan|mac> http://news.cnbnews.com/category/read.html?bcode=151054
<jangnan|mac> 김상혁입대
<DoA> 도대체가;;; 절전모드로 가면 왜 죽어버리지;;;;
<DoA> 절전모드를 사용하려면 설정해야 하는게 있나요??
<DoA> 절전모드도 최대절전모드도 다 죽어버리네요;
<yemharc_> 넷북이죠
<yemharc_> 모델이?
<DoA> aspire 3410
<DoA> acer예요;;
<yemharc_> 에이서 계열이면 절전모드는 포기하세요
<DoA> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> 에이서계열에 들어가는 아제로스 유선랜하고 브로드컴 무선랜이
<DoA> 절전모드 가는척 하다가 그냥 꺼져버리네요;;;
<yemharc_> 다 자체 펌웨어 구동식 드라이버라 올라오질 못해요
<yemharc_> 패치하고 뭐하고 별짓 다 해봤는데 답은 '그런거 없다'네요
<DoA> 무선렌은 잘 작동하는데;;;; 그냥 깔자마자 잡혀있더라구요
<yemharc_> 그런 의미가 아니라 절전모드에 들어갈때에 '현재 상태'를 이미지로 램에 기록했다가
<yemharc_> 그걸 다시 읽어오는 방식인데, 저 더러운 펌웨어 구동식 드라이버 상태를 긁어오질 못해서 절전모드에서 올라오질 못해요
<DoA> 아....;; 이동이 잦아서 절대적으로 필요한 기능인데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> 제가 최근 에이서 제품 산 다음 뼈저리게 느꼈죠
<yemharc_> 리눅스 쓰려면 DELL or HP구나...............하고요
<DoA> 아 그런가요.... acer가 가성비는 최고던데;;
<yemharc_> 근데 딱히 게임할거 아니면 에이서 제품이 아니어도 다들 할건 다 하죠
<yemharc_> GMA 그래픽칩도 1080p 재생 무난하게 하더군요
<jangnan|mac> acer as는 진짜 캐망이져
<jangnan|mac> 뽑기운이 안좋다 하면 속이 있는대로 썩죠.
<DoA> as는 한번 당했죠 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 절전모드 안되는건 너무 치명적이네요;;;;
<jangnan|mac> 뭐 제품돌려치기 하는것도 있고
<jangnan|mac> 하여튼 새제품을 샀지만 중고를 산듯한 느낌
<jangnan|mac> 몸이 왜이렇게 피곤한건지 나른
<cartes> 하이요
<DoA> dkssudgktpdy
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 오늘 런치미팅 몇시까지 가야되죠? 아 늦잠 잤네요
<yemharc> 일단 12시 30분인데 CuBric님이 안계셔서...
<cartes_> DoA//네 아 지금 미국애들하고 얘기했는데, 걔네 때문에 빡돌았어요
<cartes_> 다시는 얘기하지말아야지
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 써니님은 그런거 못느끼나요?
<cartes_> 미국애들 너무 자기중심적이에요
<DoA> 왜 문제가 있었네요?
<DoA> 있었나요?
<cartes_> 그냥 남의 말을 않듣자나요
<cartes_> there's a chink in my armor 이런말 가지고
<cartes_> 장난이나치고
<cartes_> http://img.moonbuggy.org/theres-a-chink-in-my-armor/
<drake_kr> 일단 출발합니다 12시 30분 빠듯하네요 좀 늦을지도 모르겠습니다 제 번호는 01098902048
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 01094657059
<DoA> 아 사운드 작업을 하려는데 midi쪽은 소리가 안 나는군요
<DoA> 따로 midi 관련 설치가 필요한게 있을까요? ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 걔네들 그러는 게 하루이틀이어야 말이죠...
<cartes_> 미국애들 너무 자기중심적인것에 신물이 나네요진짜
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 그래서 하와이에서는 가뜩이나 백인들도 많이 없지만, 대부분 사람들이 백인들을 좀 많이 싫어하죠.
<Seony^MBP> 하와이어로 백인을 Hauli 하울리 라고 하거든요. 툭하면 fucking hauli라고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 저는 하와이에 가서 살아야겠네요
<cartes_> 하와이는
<cartes_> Deira Hanzawa라는 예쁜애로 유명하져
<Seony^MBP> 여기는 하울리들은 원래 그러니까 그냥 냅둬요. 어차피 하울리들 몇몇 안되니까...
<Seony^MBP> 걔가 뭐가 이뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 하와이에도 유명한 사람 많아요.
<Seony^MBP> 오바마 제외하고도...
<cartes_> Deira Hanzawa 어떻게 아시나여? ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 저는 인터넷 통해서
<cartes_> 봤어요
<cartes_> 완전 예쁘던데
<Seony^MBP> 걔 말고도 몇몇 더 있는데, 별로 관심이 없어서...
<cartes_> 걔 말고는 누구있나요?
<cartes_> 데이라 실제로 보셨나요?
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨.
<Seony^MBP> 저는 학교랑 일이랑 집만 왔다갔다하니까...
<cartes_> 훔냐.. 좀 미국중에서 백인 중심아니고 동양인 중심인 동네 살았으면 좋겠어요
<cartes_> 그런곳 어디있나요?
<Seony^MBP> CA에도 한 군데 있어요.
<Seony^MBP> 미국에서 일본인이 하와이 다음으로 많은 동네라고 하던데 이름은 까먹었어요.
<cartes_> Irvine?
<cartes_> 얼바인?
<cartes_> 혹시?
<Seony^MBP> 구글링 해보세요. 바빠서... ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 해봤는데 안나와요 ㅈㅅ
<Seony^MBP> 음... 얼바인 같긴 한데 확실히 기억이 안나네요
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 또이동중
<DoA> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> 사
<bundo> 하이
<DoA> 핸드폰 이신가 봐요 ㅋ
<bundo> 네
<cartes_> DoA님 하이요
<DoA> 저는 와이브로 + 노트북 조합으로 다니는데
<DoA> 못 앉으면 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 아 돌아왔어요 ㅋ
<cartes_> 잘오셨어요
<bundo> 정기 세미나들오시와요
<bundo> 28ㅇᆞㄴㄷ
<bundo> 28ㅇᆞㄹ
<bundo> 28일
<cartes_> 천자문 쓰시나부다
<DoA> 혹시 이번년도 codegate 참석하신분 있으시나요??
<cartes_> 그게 뭔지 몰라요
<bundo> 웨터게이트 참가하는데
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 아 미디를 쓸수가 없어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DoA> alsa에서 midi를 설치하면 virtual piano 같은걸 사용할 수 있다고 하시는데
<DoA> mp3들은 소리가 나는데 미디쪽은 소리가 안나요
<DoA> 시냅틱에서 뭘 설치하면 좋을까요?
<yemharc_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc_, 혹시 php에서 exec 많이 써보셨어요?
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 웹언어쪽은 잘 몰라서요;;
<Seony^MBP> 아 넵
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 전에 보내드린 언어별 문법정리된 사이트에 있지 않으려나요
<Seony^MBP> 좀 특수한 게 필요해서요..
<cartes_> 써니님이나 옘핡님 저 튜터 좀 해주세요
<Seony^MBP> 아... 뎅장 미치겠네
<yemharc> cartes_, 튜터가 뭔가요 (...)
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 어떻게 쓰시려구요?
<cartes_> cartes_, 과외같은거에요
<cartes_> tutoring
<Seony^MBP> 서버에서 원격지의 컴에 명령어를 날려서 결과를 받아오는데, 결과가 두줄 이상이면 맨 마지막 줄만 받아와요...
<Seony^MBP> 근데 문제는 배열로 안들어간다는 게 문제거든요...
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 무조건 마지막 줄만 받아갖고 오네요...
<yemharc> 두 줄...이라는건 어떤 의미로 2줄인가요?
<yemharc> 하나의 결과에 대한 값이 2줄? 아니면 애초에 결과값이 따로여서 2줄?
<Seony^MBP> 예를 들어서 who 라는 명령어를 원격지에서 실행했고 접속자가 2명 이상이면 2줄이 나오잖아요.
<yemharc> 네
<Seony^MBP> 그럼 결과를 2줄 다 갖고와야하는데, 마지막 줄만 갖고와요.
<yemharc> 근데 마지막 라인만 가져온다는거네요
<Seony^MBP> 네
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 그 긁어오는 코드가 어떻게 되죠?
<Seony^MBP> exec("username@ipaddress \"who\"");
<yemharc> cartes_, 어떤 과외를 원하시는건가요;;
<Seony^MBP> $who = exec("username@ipaddress \"who\"");
<yemharc> 이걸 긁어와서 웹에서 뿌리나요?
<cartes_> $who[0], $who[1], $who[2]
<cartes_> 이렇게 되지않을까요 혹시?
<yemharc> cartes_, 배열로 안들어간다고 하시네요
<Seony^MBP> 네. 긁어서 웹에 뿌려요.
<Seony^MBP> 저렇게는 안들어가서 고민이죠. ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> yemharc 저랑 스터디하면서 놀아주세요
<cartes_> 하고싶은게 하나도 없어요 OTL
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 일단 safe_mode는 확인하셨죠?
<yemharc> 제가 웹언어 지식은 아니올시다여서 바로 해답을 말하지는 못하겠고....
<yemharc> 대충 몇가지 예상해보면
<yemharc> 일단 safe_mode
<Seony^MBP> yemharc_, 음... 안한 거 같아요. 사실 who 말고도 다른 수많은 명령어가 실행되고 있는데 다 이상없거든요...
<yemharc> 프로세스 실행을 & <-로 백그라운드로 돌려보기
<Seony^MBP> 음..  off 되어있네요
<yemharc> 그리고 브라우저 캐시인데...
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 일단 초간단 테스트 하나 해보죠
<yemharc> <?
<Seony^MBP> 구체적으로 말씀드리자면요,
<yemharc>     echo exec('who');
<yemharc> ?>
<Seony^MBP> 원격지 컴퓨터들의 현재 CPU 온도, CPU 점유율, 메모리 상태, 하드디스크 남은 용량, 업타임을 뽑아오는 거에요.
<Seony^MBP> 일단 말씀하신 코드는 이상이 없어요.
<yemharc> 예제코드는 제대로 다 긁어오는거죠?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 다 한줄짜리라서요.
<Seony^MBP> 아... 로컬에서 실행하는 것부터 문제가 있네요
<yemharc> 그럼 명령어를 ls로 바꿔서 여러 줄일때도 긁어오는지 확인을.....
<Seony^MBP> 음... 다 한줄만 뽑아오네요.
<Seony^MBP> 대충 원인을 알 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 오....뭔가 짐작가는게 생겼나요?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 실행함수를 다른 걸 써야하네요... exec가 아니라 shell_exec
<yemharc> 짝짝짝
<cartes_> 다른 함수가 있었군요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc, ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 이제 다시 텍스트 잘라내야겠네요.
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, :)
<yemharc> 한것도 없는데요 뭐
<cartes_> yemharc, 뭔가 같이 해요 'ㅅ'
<imsu> \n
<Seony^MBP> 그래도 도와주실려고 하셨으니...
<cartes_> 저도 도와드릴려고했음
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ 'ㅅ'
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: ㅎㅎ 넵. 감사합니다.
<imsu> cartes_: 안녕하세요
<cartes_> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 계셨군요 흐흐
<yemharc> cartes_, 뭔가 같이 해요 이전에 뭘 하고 싶으십니까
<Seony^MBP> imsu: ㅇㅇ 조냉 바뻐
<yemharc> 전 웹쪽은 html도 간단한 것 밖에 모를만큼 문외한입니다
<Seony^MBP> yemharc, php는 c나 자바랑 아주 비슷한데다 더 쉬워서 쓰기가 편해요.
<imsu> Seony^MBP:ㅋㅋ 뭐가 그리 바쁘십니까 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 쉽다고 많이는 들었는데, 아무래도 접점이 없다 보니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 아 미디가 도무지 않됭 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 가게에서 새로운 사업을 하는 중이라서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오홋
<imsu> 새로운 사업?
<imsu> 뭔데요?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 한국에서는 이미 하고있는 건데, 식당이나 업소에 LCD TV를 설치하고서 거기에 광고를 보여주는 건데,
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 우리는 현지/한국 뉴스랑 광고 등등을 인터넷을 통해서 실시간으로 업뎃을 해주는 걸로 하고있거든..
<Ponics> Seony^MBP: / DID 사업임... 항쿡에서도 그닥 아직 거시기 함..
<Seony^MBP> Ponics: 그렇군요. 여기서는 저희가 처음이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 기존에 사업하던 업체는 매주 2회씩 dvd 꾸버서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 어서오세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다 :)
<Ponics> Seony^MBP: / 그걸 제가 항쿡에서 하고 있숩뉘다... 물론.. 혼자 뛰고 있지만.. 시스템 구성이나 운영에 대해서는 잘알고 있습니다.. 꾸벅..
<Ponics> 초절정 초고수 밀님 / 하이요..
<yemharc> Ponics, 아우...전 그냥 키보드 자판이나 알아볼 뿐이라니깐요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> Ponics: 오... 그렇군요... 저희는 좀 그냥 허접해요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀님 / 키보드 자판이 뭔가효 ? ㅇ,.0a ????/
<Ponics> Seony^MBP: / 아 한가지 질문 드려도 되나효 ?
<Ponics> Seony^MBP: / 지금 사업하시는데 수요층은 어떤가효 ?
<Ponics> 외쿡쪽에는 의외로 수요가 좀 많타고 들었습니다..
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 멀 그리 또 어려운걸 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 적분하세요 그냥 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 음... 여기는 이제 처음 시작하는 거라서 수요는 많긴 많아요.
<Seony^MBP> 이 동네가 좀 촌스러워서요.
<Ponics> Seony^MBP: / 수요가 많타는 뜻인가효 ? 문제는 수요예측과 레알 매출은 좀 달라서효.
<Seony^MBP> 수요는 좀 많다고 봐요. 매출은 제 알바가 아니라서 잘 모르겠지만...
<Ponics> 그렇쿤효... 부럽숨다..
<Seony^MBP> 근데 한국이랑은 스타일이나 사람들 생각하는 게 많이 달라서, 한국식으로는 안되더라구요.
<Ponics> 해외로 좀 거시기 해야 하는데.. 말로 표현할 방법이 없숨다...
<Ponics> 아.. 그건 알고 있쑴당..
<Ponics> 항쿡식 과 외쿡식은 전혀 다르다는거...
<Seony^MBP> 전 이제 퇴근을...
<Seony^MBP> 집에서 뵈요
<Ponics> 네넵..
<Ponics> 초천재 밀님 / 밀님~! 키보드 자판이 뭔가효 ? 혹시 전자 오르간 의 키보드 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, 그 왜 그런거 있습니다. 생긴건 똑같은데 가격차는 수십 수백배씩 나는 직사각형에 오돌도돌한 물건이요 :)
<Ponics> 초천재 밀님 / 역시 밀님은 모르는것이 없는 잡학다식의 초천잿!
<yemharc> 으잌;;;;;
<yemharc> 아, 다음주에 전력선통신 강의 하시더군요. 기대중입니다 :)
<imsu> 저어제 pc 방에서 또 그 똘님을 만났습니다
<Ponics> 초천재 밀님 / 익크~! 벌써 다음주 이옵니까... 심리적 압박감으로 잠도 못자고 밥도 못먹고 하루 하루 삐쩍 말라가고 있씁니다..
<imsu> pc 방에 기계식 자판을 가져와서 신나게 일을 하는 사람은 무슨 심리일까요?
<Ponics> 과.시.욕 ?
<imsu> 열심히 뭘 중얼중얼 읽고 거기다가 다다다다다다 막 두들기던데
<Ponics> 전문용어 : 자랑질
<imsu> 아 게임하는데 짜증나서리
<imsu> 뭘 막 소리내서 또 읽어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 간만에 놀려고 갔더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 정말 대단한 사람은 모르는 사람이 알아듣게 만드는 사람이지 외계어 나불대는 사람이 아니라고 생각합니다
<imsu> 자랑질이군요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Ponics> 기계식 키보드 샀다고 자.랑.질... 하는 것 같습니다..
<imsu> yemharc_: 무슨 내용인지는 모르겠는데 예전에도 제 옆자리 않아서 자판기계식으로 바꾸고 열심히 일하는 척 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 않 -> 앉
<imsu> 이게 새벽 6시까지 할 짓이냐고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 타수는 빠른것 같더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한 4~5시간 그러고 놀던데;;
<imsu> Ponics: 기계식 키보드가 비싼가요? ㅋㅋ 근데 집에서 하면 되지 왜 pc 방에서 그 짓을 하는걸까요?
<imsu> 아니 무슨 IT 엔지니어 티내려고 작정한듯;; 피온2 실력은 허접이던데 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 나도 키보드 갖구싶다 ㅠㅠ
<DoA> HHK  사고 싶었는데  시스템 프로그램을 안하는지라;;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 기계식 키보드 비싸지요
<DoA> 접때 보니 적어도 25부터 던데
<Ponics> 기계식을 쓰는 이유는 사실... 장기간 채팅질이나 와우를 하게 되면... 손목에 무리가 가게 됩니다..
<Ponics> 이때 기계식 키보드를 쓰면 손목에 무리가 덜 갑니다..
<Ponics> 소리다 다다다다닥~! 하고 좀.. 오더방정을 떨기는 합니다..
<Ponics> 소리도
<cartes_> 전 펜타그래프식써요
<cartes_> 펜타그래프식은 손목무리측면에서 어떤가요?
<Ponics> 그런데 사실 펜다그래프 방식의 키보드가... 채팅질 을 주로 하는 사람들에게는 타이핑 능력을 똥망으로 맹글어 버리는는 부작용이..
<Ponics> 손끝의 힘이 덜들어가 되고.. 손목에 무리가 가는것 마찬가지 입니다..
<Ponics> 펜타그래프 장기간 쓰다가 다른 키보드 쓰면.. 오타 작렬 합니다..
<Ponics> 키도 잘 안눌리고..
<cartes_> 그렇군요 신기하네요
<DoA> 지금 쓰는건 저도 다 펜타그래프 ㅋ
<DoA> 근데 청소가 너무 힘듦
<Ponics> 저도 집이나 사무실이나... 모두 펜타..
<cartes_> 노트북키보드에 적응할려면 펜타그래프가 제일 좋은것 같아요
<Ponics> 그나마 아이락스 꺼 쓰는데.. 다른 것들은 정말 똥망임..
<Ponics> 펜타를 쓰는데도.. 레알 놋북 타이핑은 정말 하기 싫음... 오타 작렬..
<DoA> 아이락스 이번에 나온 알루미늄 모델
<DoA> 완전 맘에 들던데 ㅋ 사고 싶엇는데
<DoA> 지금 쓰는게 너무 익어버렸음
<Ponics> 아무튼 펜타 방식의 키보드는 타이핑 하는 사람의 손을 똥망으로 만드는 지름 길임..
<Ponics> 기계식은 일단 소리로.. 마치 겁나 콤뿌따를 잘하는 고수로 착각하게 끔함..
<Ponics> 펜타는 아무리 타이핑을 요란하게 해도..
<Ponics> 소리가 별로 안나서..
<Ponics> 콤맹소리를 듣게 됨..
<DoA> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 자주 가는 토렌트 사이트에 한국TV가 싹 없어졌네요...
<Seony> 방송3사의 저작권 보호요청이 들어왔다고...
<Seony> 저 같은 해외거주자는 볼 방법이 없네요.
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 외국 사이이트에도 없습니까?
<imsu> 비트슙? 머 이런데?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 토렌트가 갈수록 사라져가네요ㅋ
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> imsu: 외국 토렌트 사이트에 한국 쇼프로가 있을 리가 없지
<cartes_> imsu, 뭐하세요?
<imsu> cartes_: 복소수 문제 풉니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu님, Seony님, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc_> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc_> 아.........아트릭스 쓰고싶어요
<jincreator> 전 맥북에어 가지고 싶어요.
<yemharc_> 아트릭스에 서버를 얹어서 이동하는 웹서버라든가..........
<jincreator> 아직 안드로이드용 아파치는 안나왔나요? 드레이크님은 아이폰 탈옥 후 아파치에 PHP까지 컴파일해서 넣으셨던데...
<yemharc_> jincreator, 아트릭스에 통짜로 우분투 깔아제끼면 됨다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> 어차피 전 인터넷 데이터가 0인 요금제라 이동하는 웹서버는 의미가 없어요. T.T
<yemharc_> 저런
<Seony> jincreator: Hi
<jincreator> Ne, Ahnnyunghasaeyo.
<cartes_> 와 외국인이시다
<jincreator> 하지만 한국말도 잘 합니다.
<Ponics> 헛... 항쿡말 잘하시는 외쿡인이신가 보다... 쩔어~!
<yemharc_> 아.........퇴근하고 싶다
<Ponics> 초천재 밀님 / 간때문이야~! 간때문이야~! 퇴근은 간때문이야~! 입니다~!
<cartes_> 저 6월 중순에 공익소집합니다..
<jincreator> 수업이 끝나 이만 들어갑니다.
<Seony> 몬헌이나 해야겠다
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<Ponics> 아.. 역시 간때문인가... 겁나 졸립냉...
<hanbin973> 냐며냠
<Semosi> one two three
<leehyunin> Semosi, 잘 보입니다.
<Semosi> :-)
<Semosi> 저기 잠깐 여쭤봐야 될까요? leehyunin 님
<Semosi> 이런 타이핑 오류입니다.
<Semosi> 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Semosi> 뭔가 하면은 ftp 때문인데요
<Semosi> 혹 버츄얼박스 같은데서 설정해 보신적이 계세요?
<Semosi> 무척 조용하군요
<leehyunin> Semosi, 알림이 소리로 되지 않아 지금까지 못 봤습니다.
<leehyunin> 버츄얼박스 상에 ftp server를 돌리고
<Semosi> 네
<leehyunin> 다른 컴퓨터에서 그 서버에 접속하고 싶은건가요?
<Semosi> 네
<leehyunin> 경험이 있긴한데 아무래도 검색해봐야합니다.
<Semosi> 정확히 필요한 부분을 꼬집었습니다.
<leehyunin> 마땅히 따라할 거리를 찾지 못하셨나요? 아니면 그대로 따라했는데 되지 않은건가요?
<Semosi> 지금 데스크탑에 서버프로그램을 설치했는데
<leehyunin> 네
<Semosi> 접속을 하면은  localhost로만 나오거던요
<Semosi> 제로보드에서 설정을 그렇게 한것이라서 이해가 되긴 하는데
<leehyunin> 이해할 수 없네요
<leehyunin> 접손은 어떤 소프트웨어를 이용하시나요?
<Semosi> 버츄얼박스에서는 아이피를 어떻게 고정되게 줄 수 있는지 검색을 해도 방법을 알 수 없더라구요
<leehyunin> 접속이요.
<Semosi> 브라우져(파이어폭스,크롬)에서 해 봤습니다.
<leehyunin> 음,
<leehyunin> 버츄얼박스가 돌아가고 있는 컴퓨터의 이더넷 장치를 확인해보면
<Semosi> 네
<leehyunin> VirtualBox가 만든 가상의 장치가 있고 그 장치가 쓰는 IP주소를 ftp:// 뒤에 붙여서 웹브라우저에서 접속하면 잘 될텐데 이대로 해보셨나요?
<Semosi> "그 장치가 쓰는 IP주소" 이 부분이 잘 이해가 않되네요
<leehyunin> 호스트 운영체제가 뭔가요?
<Semosi> 윈도우 xp 입니다.
<leehyunin> 음 ipconfig/all 하면
<leehyunin> VirutalBox가 만든 가상의 이더넷 장치가 뜨고 이 장치가 쓰는 IP주소도 확인할 수 있을텐데 아닌가요?
<Semosi> 아 그런가요? 잠시만요 확인 중입니다.
<Semosi> 그럼 한가지만 테스트 해 주실수 있을까요/
<Semosi> 혹 주소 http://192.168.56.101 에 한번 접속해 봐 주시겠습니까?
<Semosi> 테스트 입력 아이디는 test1/test111 입니다.
<Semosi> 앗 너무 조용해서..약간 긴장되는군요 ^^
<shriekout> 저 아이피...
<shriekout> 내부 아이피 아닌가요?
<Semosi> 네 그런것 같은데요
<Semosi> 네 그렇습니다.
<Semosi> 컴에서 버츄얼박스에서 보여주는 아이피 입니다.
<shriekout> 내부 아이피인데...
<shriekout> 외부에서 접속이 가능할리가 없죠...
<shriekout> ...
<Semosi> 아 그런가요?
<shriekout> 버츄얼박스 -> 서버 -> 외부
<shriekout> 이렇게 연결될건데...
<shriekout> 외부에서 내부아이피를 어떻게 찾아 들어가나요...
<Semosi> 외부 아이피는 접속되는 주소는 어떻게 시작되는거죠?
<shriekout> 일단 서버 아이피 주소를 알려주셔야
<shriekout> 그러면 서버아이피로 외부에서 접속하면 서버가 접속된 포트를 가지고
<shriekout> 내부 클라이언트(버츄얼박스)로 연결을 시켜주죠
<shriekout> 서버아이피 포트 21번 이렇게 접근하면...
<shriekout> 서버는 21번 포트 쓰는 놈이 내부아이피 192.168.56.101를 쓰는 놈이구나 하고 인식하고
<shriekout> 192.168.56.101 이 아이피를 쓰는 놈으로 연결시켜주죠
<shriekout> Semosi, 님이 알려주신대로 접속을 하려면...
<shriekout> 마치...
<shriekout> 우리집 1120호야 찾아와 하는 것과 같습니다.
<shriekout> 아파트 이름 안 가르쳐주고 집에 놀러오라고 하시는...
<Semosi> 음 네트웍 개념이 부족해서 황당한 일을 저질런것 같습니다. 저는 아파치랑 기타 등등 설치하면 될 것 같았거던요
<Semosi> 일단 php 설정에 가면 내용이 나와 있을까요?
<shriekout> 아뇨...
<shriekout> php 설정과는 무관해요
<Semosi> 그럼 외부 아이피를 어떻게 찾을 수 있을까요?
<shriekout> 서버에서 찾을 수 있겠죠
<shriekout> 버츄얼 박스 까셨다면서요?
<Semosi> 네
<shriekout> 잠깐...
<shriekout> 윈도우 xp에 까셨나요?
<Semosi> 네
<shriekout> xp는 공유기에 물려있고요?
<Semosi> 아뇨 회사 랜선을 통해서 직접 연결 되어있습니다.
<shriekout> 그럼...
<Semosi> 랜선은 아마 허브에 물려 있을것 같습니다.
<shriekout> 보통 일반적인 회사에서는
<Semosi> 네
<shriekout> 그런거 사용 못하게 막습니다.
<shriekout> 만약 열려 있다면...
<shriekout> 192.168.56.1
<shriekout> http://192.168.56.1
<shriekout> 로 한 번 접속해 보세요
<shriekout> 어떻게 나오는지
<shriekout> ftp나 이런거 막아놓았을거 같은데...
<Semosi> 음 아직 접속중이네요
<shriekout> 일단 열려는 있다는 말이군요
<shriekout> 아이피가...
<shriekout> Semosi, 회사가 큰가요?
<shriekout> 네트웍 관리자에게 문의하셔야할 것 같은데...
<shriekout> ...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> jincreator, 안녕하세요 :)
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Semosi> 조금 큰것 같습니다.
<Semosi> 접속이 안되고 에러 납니다.
<shriekout> 그럼... 회사에서 막아놓았을거예요
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요
<shriekout> 회사 아이피는 회사도메인으로 찾을 수 있을거고...
<shriekout> 문제는 ftp 포트에 연결을 할 수 있는가 없는가의 문제인데...
<shriekout> 회사 네트웍 관리자에게 물어보는 수밖에 없어요
<Semosi> 버츄얼박스에 서버깔고 개인적으로 자료 전송을 할려고 했더니 잘 안되겠네요
<shriekout> 아마 그럴것 같네요
<Semosi> 음 그래야 겠네요
<shriekout> 포트스캔 뜨고 해서 난리를 치면 알 수 있기는 한데...
<shriekout> 그냥... 편하게 관리자에게...
<shriekout> ...
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 네 그것이 좋을것 같습니다.
<shriekout> :)
<Semosi> 목적도 일을 좀 편하게 해 보고자 하는것이라서 말만 잘하면 들어 줄수도 있겠죠
<shriekout> 네 :)
<shriekout> 큰 파일이 아니라면... 그냥 이메일로...
<Semosi> 단지 ftp로 딴짓을 할까봐 해 줄련지는 잘 모르지만서도..
<jincreator> 시스템 메뉴 중 "네트워크 도구"->"포트 검색" 돌리면 쉽게 확인할 수 있기는 합니다.
<shriekout> 그죠
<shriekout> 제가 네트웍 관리자라면...
<shriekout> 회사에서 사용하는 프로그램 이외의 모든 포트 막습니다
<shriekout> 게임 못하게 =33
<Semosi> 저희도 몇군데는 막혀 있습니다.증권, 오락, 싸이
<Semosi> 포트검색시 넣어야 할 네트워크 주소는 어디인가요?
<shriekout> 그런거 하고는 의미가 좀 틀립니다
<Semosi> 아 그런가요?
<shriekout> 필터링을 해서 사이트 접속 막는 것과
<shriekout> 서버 운영을 위해 포트를 막는건 개념이 좀 틀리죠
<Semosi> 네 맞습니다. 그들이 필터링이란 단어를 사용한것 같습니다.
<shriekout> 그리고... 네트워크 주소는 도저히 알아낼 방법이...
<Semosi> 음 제가 생각하는 버츄얼박스하곤 약간 틀리는 부분이 있네요
<Semosi> 저는 이것을 사용하면 대역 가능한 부분에서 한개 정도 임의로 고정시킬수 있다고 생각했는데
<shriekout> 220.78.14.132
<Semosi> 그런 기능이 없는것 같습니다.
<shriekout> 현재 Semosi 님 아이피 주소
<shriekout> 핑도 안 나가네요...
<shriekout> 제 능력밖의 문제 =33
<Semosi> 그냥 브라우져 주소창에 쳐 보았는데 아무런 것도 보이지 않네요
<Semosi> 네 일단 서버 설치하는데 까지는 문제없이 진행되어서
<Semosi> 그것을 경험삼아 좀더 발전시켜 봐야 겠습니다.
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 전 야간근무.. 고고싱 =33
<Semosi> http://solatech.tistory.com/189 이 내용 좀 한번 봐주세요
<Semosi> 에구
<Semosi> 한발 늦었다.
<jincreator> 대화 중간에 들어와 자세히는 모르겠지만 회사에서 네트워크를 막아 뭔가 문제가 생기신 모양이네요.
<Semosi> 아뇨 그것보다는 버츄얼박스에 서버를 설치했는데
<Semosi> 외부에서 접근이 불가능해서 어떻게 구성하면은 되는지 여쭤보고 있었습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<jincreator> 근데 세모시님 회사에서 컴퓨터를 그냥 연결하면 별다른 인증이나 아이피 설정 없이 바로 인터넷이 되나요?
<Semosi> 네 그런것 같은데 .일단 접속하려면 회사에 등록된 아이디를 쳐야 하긴 합니다.
<Semosi> 그냥 바로 접속되면 쉽게 구성할 수 있는것인가요?
<jincreator> 네, 네트워크 연결을 "브리지 어댑터"로 하면 버추얼박스를 통해서 가상 아이피를 받는 게 아니라 인터넷에 직접 연결됩니다.
<jincreator> 아마 NAT 사용하시죠?
<jincreator> 일반적으로는 포트 포워딩을 많이 사용하지 않을가 싶네요.
<Semosi> 그런것 같습니다.
<Semosi>  http://solatech.tistory.com/189  이 내용도 그런것을 적은것 같은데요
<Semosi> 네트웍을 잘 몰라서 이해가 쉽게 되진 않습니다.
<Semosi> 음 다른부분은 제외하고 회사 네트웍을 사용하고 버츄얼 박스을 사용하는경우에도 외부에서 접근할 수 있는 네트웍 주소를 만들 수 있는건가요?
<jincreator> 음...이건 잘 모르겠지만 제가 생각한 것은 아니네요.
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다. 그것이 바로 "브리지 어댑터"입니다.
<jincreator> 즉, 외부에서는 컴퓨터 2대가 인터넷에 연결된 것으로 보이죠.
<jincreator> 따라서 접속할 때에도 다른 컴퓨터에 접속하듯이 하시면 됩니다.
<Semosi> 지금 버박에서는 3가지 정도의 브리지를 제공하는것 같기도 하는데요
<Semosi> 브리지 어댑터,NAT,호스트전용어댑터 같은데 말입니다.
<jincreator> 5가지 아닌가요? 연결되지 않음과 내부 네트워크도 있을텐데요.
<Semosi> 아 그런가요 잠시만요
<Semosi> 장치/네트웍 어댑터에는 4가지 탭만 있습니다.
<Semosi> 터미널에서 'Ifconfig'에서도 4개만 보이는데요 :-)
<jincreator> 버추얼박스 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<Semosi> 오늘 4.0.8로 업그레이드 했습니다.
<jincreator> 음...저는 4.0.4 OSE 사용하는데 장치/네트웍 어댑터라는 항목이 없네요.
<Semosi> 음 아마 os를 실행하지 않고 메인 프로그램에서 봐서 그럴지 않을까요?
<jincreator> 전 설정(노란 톱니바퀴)->네트워크->어댑터 1->다음에 연결됨을 뜻한 것이었습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 전 버추얼박스 메뉴를 뜻한 것이었습니다.
<Semosi> 아 그랬군요
<Semosi> 브리지 어댑터라는 말에서 일단 희망이 생기긴 하는데요
<Semosi> 외부에서 한 컴퓨터를 2개로 인식할 수 있다는 가능성을 주신것 같습니다. :-)
<Semosi> 단지 어떻게 해야 되는지는 좀더 찾아봐야 할것 같습니다.
<Semosi> 네트웍에 대해서 잘 몰라서 어떻게 구성하면 되는지 약간 개념이 부족한것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 저도 잘 몰라요. ^^;
<Semosi> 가능한 대역대나 피해를 주지 않는 아이피 대를 알면 좀 쉬울것 같은데 말입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 리눅스가 참 신기하고 멋진 부분이 많긴 한데 제대로 사용하기에는 좀 노력이 필요한것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 이건 리눅스라기보다는 버추얼박스나 네트워크에 대한 이해가 필요한 부분이지요.
<jincreator> 윈도를 가상으로 돌릴 때에도 동일하게 적용되는 부분입니다.
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요
<jincreator> 근데 서버를 자기 자신만 접속하면 되는 것인가요, 아니면 다른 사람들도 외부에서 접속할 수 있어야 하나요?
<Semosi> 다른 사람들이 접근이 가능해야 합니다. 그래야 그들이 주는 데이타를 모을 수 있거던요 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 죄송 하지만 잠시 나갔다가 오겠습니다.
<jincreator> 이상하게 갑자기 인터넷이 안되었다 연결되었군요. 인터넷 TV의 문제인가?
<Seony> 오랫만에 몬헌 했더니 시간가는 줄 모르고....
<Seony> 슬슬 자야할 시간이 됐군요
<laggard> 심리스 모드로 virtualbox로 했더니 virtualbox의 창이 아닌 우분투(주os) 터미널을 클릭하니 컴피즈 스케일이 되네요.
<laggard> virtualbox 전체화면으로 하면 스케일 자체가 안되었는데
<Alsen> 빵가루~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 금요일 저녁..
<Alsen> 질문: 우분투에서 윈도우 사용하려면 버츄얼박스밖에 없을까나요?
<laggard> 버츄얼 박스도 컴사양이 좋아야 MS윈도우로 부팅해서 사용하는 것처럼 가능합니다.
<jincreator> vmware도 있지요. qemu도 되던가?
<laggard> 가상 머신은 Virtualbox말고도 Vmware도 있습니다.
<Alsen> 그냥 단순 IE나 MS Office 경우에는 wine사용하는게 나을까요? 아님 IE Tab을 사용하는게 나을까요?
<laggard> 우분투에 있는 firefox에서 ie tab은 못쓰는걸로 알고 있습니다
<Alsen> 전 불여우 지우고 크롬 써요
<laggard> ie tab도 ie가 있어야 가능한걸로 알고 있어요
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 그럼 독립 호스트OS로 우분투 사용을 못할듯한데.. ㅡㅡㅋ
<laggard> 컴퓨터 사양이 좋으시면 가상머신으로 해보세요
<laggard> 램2기가 정도면 익스플로러 정도는 띄워서 쓸 수 있습니다.
<Alsen> 듀얼씨퓨이고, 이미 뱀웨어로 우분투 구동중이예요^^
<Alsen> 다만, 놋북에서 호스트OS로 우분투 운영을 하려는 계획이라죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 지금 그 테스트 단계로 뱀웨어에서 이것저것 해보고 있죠;
<Alsen> 우분투를 놋북에서 사용하는 가장 큰 이유는 아무래도 사람들에게 "이렇게 화려한 운영체제가 있다니!!" 하는 모습을 보여주기 위한?z
<laggard> vmware보다 virtualbox가 가볍다는 걸 검색하다 보기도 했습니다.
<Alsen> 전 뱀웨어 정식 시리얼이 있어서;; 그냥 사용;;
<Alsen> 반대로 emacs 보단 vi가 가벼워서 vim사용
<wonderman> kvm 을 쓰는건 어떤가요?
<laggard> 뱀웨어에선 3d게임도 가능한가요?
<Alsen> 우분투를 게임의 목적으로 사용하는게 아니라서요;;
<laggard> 항상 궁금했었는데 물어볼 사람이 없었어요!
<Alsen> 화면효과 뱀웨어에서 안되구요
<Alsen> 하드웨어 가속도 사실상 힘들어요
<laggard> guestOS로 우분투 사용하시는구나 착각했어요
<Alsen> 컴피즈 간단한거 되구요
<Alsen> 뱀웨어 자체의 기능 유니티 사용하면 편해요
<Alsen> laggard 맞아요. 현재는 게스트 OS인데;;
<Alsen> 뱀웨어위에 올려놨으니 게스트죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 윈도우즈 위에 뱀웨어 설치하고 그 안에 우분투설치했어요
<Alsen> Windows(VMware(Ubuntu))
<Alsen> 나중에 쿼드나 헥사로 컴 업글할 경우가 생기면 한번 시도해볼 건,
<Alsen> Windows(VMware(Ubuntu(VirtualBox(Windows(VMware(OSX))))정도 일까요?
<wonderman> 우와.. 왜그런 시도를 하나요?
<laggard> 액자속의 액자속의 액자.... 뭐 이런 식으로 하실 모양입니다.
<Alsen> 그냥 어디까지 되나 해보려는 도전정신?z
<wonderman> 제 컴이 VT 기능만 지원해도 OSX 시도 한번 해보고 싶은데..
<Alsen> 사실상 씨퓨는 계속 발전해왔다지만 게임말고는 그 성능을 100%다 못사용하니까요. ㅋ
<wonderman> 커널 컴파일해보세요..ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저는 OSX가능한VT지원 씨퓨인데도 안되네요 ㅎ
<wonderman> make -j 32 정도로 해서
<Alsen> 할줄을 모르는건지;;
<Alsen> 예전에 커널 2.4였나? 그거 뜯어서 파일 새로 집어넣고 컴파일빌드 한적있는뎁;
<Alsen> 오래되서 기억도 안남;;
<wonderman> OSX 설치는 직접 설치말고 만들어 놓은 이미지를 사용하면 편할텐데요
<Alsen> 지금은 교재 보면서 공부중 ㅋ
<laggard> vitualbox해서 시도해 보는겁니다
<Alsen> 그니까요 뱀웨어에 iso파일 7.8기가 짜리 불러왔는데 안되요 ㅋ
<wonderman> 커널 공부중이세요?
<wonderman> 전  vm 쪽 공부 중인데..
<Alsen> 전 우분투 책 보는데요.... ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 오오 커널공부는 하지 못하지만 만날 동경하는 공부인데
<Alsen> 거 뭐시냐? 떠돌이님꺼는 너무 책이 초보자용으로 나와서 서점에서 다 봤구요
<wonderman> 우분투로 뭐 하실려구 하는건데요?
<Alsen> 지금은 이귀봉씨가 저술한 인류를 위한 우분투 리눅스 책 보고 있어요
<Alsen> 오늘 중으로 다 볼 듯
<Alsen> 우분투로 코딩해야죠 ㅋ
<wonderman> 뭐 만드실 계획이세요?
<Alsen> 이 책 다 보고 나면 toolbox ubuntu인가? 그 책도 한번 더 보려구요
<Alsen> 아, 저 전공이 컴퓨터여서 공부하는거예요.. 구직중이거든요 ㅋ
<wonderman> 리눅스쪽 개발하고 싶으신가 보네요
<Alsen> PCB 설계나 리눅스 쪽... 거의 하드웨어+전자에 밀접하게 일하고 싶어요 ㅎ
<Alsen> S/W는 제가 자바를 몰라서;; ㅋ
<wonderman> SW HW 둘다 하실려면 힘드실거 같네요
<Alsen> 뭐 일시작하면 한쪽으로 치우쳐지겠죠 아무래도;;
<Alsen> 근데 지금은 구직중이니 딱 하나만 하고 있기가 뭐하네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 지금은 맘편하게 하고 싶은거 관심있는거 그냥 공부해요. 간간히 게임도 하고, 티비도 보고
<Alsen> 음 사실 요즘은 게임을 제법 하네요.. 밖에 비오면 나가기 싫으니까;;
<wonderman> 학생이세요?
<Alsen> 졸업했어요 ㅋ
<wonderman> 리눅스쪽으로 좋은 회사가 있는지 모르겠네요
<Alsen> 음.. 아무래도 하드웨어설계쪽에서 리눅스 선호하지 않을까 싶어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아니면 그래픽 쪽, 영화쪽 계열;;
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요.
<Alsen> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Alsen> 근데 사실 리눅스는 제가 좋아서 공부하는 것이지 학교에서는 그닥 많이 가르쳐주진 않았어요
<Alsen> 임베디드 쪽으로 해서 두과목 배운게 전부네요
<Jinseok> 저가 누군지 아실거라고 생각합니다. 한닉이 안되가지고;;;
<Alsen> 모르는데..
<laggard> 저도 찐석님이라고 추정(?)하지 않아요
<Jinseok> 그냥 닉넴을 그대로 읽으세요. 그럼 닉넴이 나올겁니다 ㅋ
<Alsen> 제이인석.. ;;;
<Jinseok> 지이인서어억 ㅋ
<wonderman> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요. 찐석이 입니다 ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 이번에 세미나 때문에 고민이예요. 한두가지가 아님;;;
<Jinseok> 갈지 안갈지 그것이 문제 로이다
<Alsen> 언제인데요?
<ujuc> 저도 .. 같은 고민중이네요..
<Jinseok> 28일 입니다만.
<Jinseok> 저희 집이 오류동이라
<laggard> 흠 포기 or 갈까? 에서 고민 중인거에요?
<Jinseok> 한남동은 많이 먼편이 아닙니다
<Alsen> 상암동에서 하는 정기세미나요?
<ujuc> 전 어딘지도 몰라서.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Jinseok> 근데 저는 청소년이고 저만 청소년이고
<Alsen> 저도 청소년..
<wonderman> 무슨 세미나 인데요?
<Jinseok> 11.04 정품 cd 및 다음 기념품에 욕심이 가서
<Jinseok> 다음 신사옥 입니다
<Jinseok> 위치 다음 신사옥이요
<wonderman> 다음에서 세미나를 하나 보군요
<Jinseok> 한남동 다음 에서 합니다
<Jinseok> 다음에서 다음체 cd를 배포할지 혹은 머그컵을 줄지 궁금합니다
<ujuc> 한국 우분투 그룹에서 하는거지요^^.
<Jinseok> 다음에서도 기념품을 제공 한답니다.
<wonderman> 아하
<Jinseok> 전 잠시 백괴사전 좀 들어갔다 올께요
<Jinseok> 전 백괴 유저 니까요 ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<wonderman> 요즘 irc 사용하는 사람들이 별루 없나봐요
<wonderman> hanirc는 접속이 안되네요
<ujuc> 어.
<laggard> 다들 바쁘신 일정을 보내고 계신가 봅니다.
<ujuc> 들어가지는데요..
<ujuc> arch가.. hanirc서버를 사용하고 있어서...
<wonderman> 구래요? ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ujuc> 지금 같이 들어가있거든요^^.;
<Alsen> 또 비오네요 ㅋ
<wonderman> 주소좀 불러주세요^^
<Jinseok> hanirc는 이상합니다;;
<Jinseok> 접속이 간혹 안돼고 패쇄적으로 바뀌었습니다
<Alsen> 포트 번호 바꾸시면 되요
<ujuc> 포트를.. 6664~6667이었던가요.ㅡ.ㅡ 하나 잡으셔서 들어가시면 되요.
<Jinseok> 여기서 청소년이신분?
<Alsen> 6667이 보통 잘 안되요
<ujuc> 한번은 들어가봤는데. 그렇더군요ㅠ..ㅠ
<Jinseok> 여기서 청소년이신분?
<wonderman> 포트는 어떻게 바꾸나요?
<wonderman> XChat 사용중인데 포트 넣는 곳이 없는데요
<ujuc> 서버 설정에 보시면..
<ujuc> 그.. url적는데있죠..
<ujuc> 거기다가 :포트번호 하시면되요
<wonderman> 땡삼요..
<ujuc> url:6664~6666으로..
<Alsen> 포럼 비밀번호 어디서 바꿀 수 있나요?
<Alsen> 당췌 나오질 안네요
<Alsen> 찾았어요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> Alsen 님 나이가
<Jinseok> 혹시 어떻게 되시나요?
<Alsen> 헙..
<Alsen> 전 어린 소년 이예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 청년인가..
<Alsen> 진석님은 어찌되시나요?
<wonderman> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> Seony, 안계세요??
<wonderman> 포트 바꾸니 들어가지네요
<Alsen> 제 나이는 28입니다.
<Alsen> 원더맨, 그쵸? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 11.04 안정화 아직 덜 되지 않았나요?
<Alsen> 근데 CD배포를??
<wonderman> 넹
<wonderman> 우분투6.x 부터 썼는데..
<Alsen> 오~ 동호대교 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 한남동이 제법 가깝게 보이네요
<wonderman> 우분투 쓰다보면 점점 게을러 지더군요
<Alsen> Jinseok 저도 참석해도 되나요? 참가비 없고, 백수도 환영하신다면 적극 가겠습니다.
<wonderman> 특정 인물에게만 글을 보내려면 어케 해야하나요?
<Alsen> 어떤 글이요?
<wonderman> help
<Alsen> 어디서??
<Jinseok> alsen 님
<Alsen> 네
<wonderman> Jinseok ~~~ 이러게 보이는데요
<Jinseok> 늦게 답드려서 죄송합니다
<Alsen> 아니예요 ㅋ
<wonderman> 메시지 앞에 특정 아이디를 붙이려면
<Jinseok> alsen 님 29 이시면
<Jinseok> alsen 님 28 이시면
<Alsen> 원더맨, IRC에서 특정개인에게 메시지 보낼때는 Query라고 개인 창을 열어서 하시면 되요
<Alsen> 헐.. 나이 올리지 마세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 청소년이 아니시잖아요
<Alsen> 청소년 시켜줘요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 피터패니즘이예요;;;
<Jinseok> 전 14 입니다
<Alsen> 와우
<wonderman> Query
<Jinseok> 미치겠어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 글을 직접 적으셨네요?
<Jinseok> 무슨 글을 직접 적었죠?
<Jinseok> 전 지금 사발면을 맛있게 끓입니다 ㅋ
<wonderman> 14살인데 리눅스에 관심을 가지다니
<wonderman> 오덕후 신가요? 아님 제2의 토발즈
<Jinseok> 전 오픈소스에 관심이 많습니다
<wonderman> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 댓글인가?
<Alsen>  글 제목: [공지] 2011년 5월 우분투 한국사용자모임 정기 세미나 안내 (5/28, 한남동 Daum) 이 글 쓰신게 관리자 분;;
<Jinseok> 하지만 부모님 덕분에 vmware 로 간접체험을 이용하여 우분투를 느리게 가동 하고 있습니다
<Jinseok> 아오 부모님은 허락을 안해주네요.
<Alsen> 역시 부모님이 대단하면 그 영향을 받게 되어있군요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 전 잠시 아버지와 한잔하고 오겠습니다. ㅋ
<Jinseok> wubi로 깐다고 그래도;;
<Jinseok> alsen님
<Jinseok> 가시려고요?
<wonderman> 부모님이 컴터 고수신가 보군요
<Alsen> 아뇨
<Alsen> 한잔 하고 오게요;;
<Jinseok> 부모님 컴맹 입니다
<wonderman> 다녀오세요~~
<Alsen> 한 한시간 뒤에 돌아올게요 ㅋㅋ
<laggard> Jinseok님 정기 세미나에 가야 할 이유를 a4지 3장정도로 해서 부모님앞에서 발표해보세요.
<Alsen> 저 보고 싶으시면 1시간 뒤에 뵈요 ㅋ
<laggard> 긍정적 결과가 올겁니다
<Alsen> 뿅!
<wonderman> 전 14살때 동네 돌아다니며 놀기 바빴는데..ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 막연히 참석해야 한다고 하면 우기는 거라고 생각하실 겁니다.
<Jinseok> 그냥
<Jinseok> 전 할아버지 댁에서 있다가
<Jinseok> 부모님께 얘기 안하고 할아버지께 얘기만 하면 전 갈수 있습니다
<Jinseok> 다음주는 토요휴업일 이니까요
<Jinseok> 주전자 확인좀 할께요
<wonderman> 우분투로 뭐하세요?
<wonderman> 우분투 버그 잡는건가요?
<wonderman> 아님 사용자 모임?
<Jinseok> 저 우분투로 뭐하냐고요?
<wonderman> 네
<Jinseok> 게임 이요
<wonderman> 뭐 다들 우분투로 뭐하는지 궁금하네요
<wonderman> 겜은 윈도우에서 하는게 더 편하지 않나요?
<Jinseok> 저는 마인크래프트 를 빠른 사양으로 돌리기 위하여 우분투를 사용합니다
<wonderman> 마인크래프트가 뭔가요?
<wonderman> 전 겜을 하지 않아서
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%97%94%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%85%8D%ED%8A%B8
<Jinseok> 마인크래프트는
<Jinseok> 광물 캐는 게임입니다
<Jinseok> wonderman 님 어디 사세요?
<Jinseok> 그리고 게임용이 아닌
<wonderman> 전 양재
<Jinseok> 일종의 공부를 하려고 우분투를 사용합니다
<wonderman> 무슨공부요?
<laggard> 전 엑스피 사용하듯 우분투 사용합니다
<laggard> 그냥 유저에요
<wonderman> 인터넷 뱅킹 때문에 불편하지 않나요?
<wonderman> 결제를 못하니
<Jinseok> 제가 인터넷 뱅킹을 하겠습니까
<Jinseok> 저 14입니다;;
<wonderman> 다시 vbox 에 xp 깔아야 하니
<Jinseok> wonderman 님은
<wonderman> laggard 님에게
<Jinseok> 세미나 참석 하실 건가요?
<wonderman> 한 말이었어요
<laggard> 인터넷 뱅킹은 다른 컴터에서 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<Jinseok> 저는 무슨 공부를 하냐면
<wonderman> 아뇨.
<Jinseok> 명령어 공부 합니다
<wonderman> 전 집에서 컴터를 사용할 기회가 거의 없어서요
<Jinseok> 여기서 세미나 참석하실분 계시나요?
<wonderman> 정규식 공부해 두면 명령어 사용할때 편할거에요
<wonderman> 정규표현식
<wonderman> regex_coach 인가 뭐 정규표현식 만들어 주는 툴도 있지만
<wonderman> 간단한 것만 알아도 편하거든요..
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%97%94%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%85%8D%ED%8A%B8
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%97%94%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%85%8D%ED%8A%B8
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%97%94%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%85%8D%ED%8A%B8
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%97%94%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%85%8D%ED%8A%B8
<Jinseok> 한번 봐 보세요
<Jinseok> 봐도 나쁘지 않습닏
<wonderman> 이건 모하는건가요?
<Jinseok> 원더맨님?
<wonderman> Unprotect
<wonderman> 해킹
<wonderman> 보안해제 이거 좀 위험해 보이는데요..ㅋㅋ
<wonderman> 누가 만든 위키 페이지에요?
<Jinseok> 이건 백괴 사전인 언사이클로피디아 입니다
<wonderman> 백과 아닌 백괴 인가요?
<wonderman> 이런 신기한 사이트는 또 어케 아시고..ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%95%8C%EC%A7%91
<Jinseok> 이것도 괜찮군요
<Jinseok> 전 이만 끄겠습니다
<Jinseok> 토일은 안오고 월요일날 낮에 오겠습니다
<wonderman> ㅃ2
<jincreator> Jinseok 나가셨나요?
<wonderman> 저두 그만
<jincreator> 내 이럴 줄 알았지. 어째 대화하려치면 부모님이 심부름을 시키고 돌아오면 사람들이 방에서 나가지. T.T
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 초보는 창과 리눅스에서 끝낸다 카더라. 그래도 어떤 王초보는 창과 우분투만 깔아도 그럽 에러가 난다 카더라.
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 공감가요
<CuBric> 후우
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 계속 미안혀유
<CuBric> 지은죄가 쌓여가는듯....
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저보다는 멀리서 오신 drake_kr님께...
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 울 아들이 말이 더져서
<CuBric> 더뎌서
<CuBric> 오늘 검사하고 왔음
<CuBric> 담주 부터 교육들어가는
<yemharc> 말이 더뎌요?
<Alsen> 뿅!
<Alsen> 나타났음
<Alsen> jincreator, 그놈이야기 해주세요???
<Alsen> ponics, PLC 전기에서 배우는 그 PLC인가요??
<jincreator> 그놈 : 듣는 이에게 가까이 있거나 듣는 이가 생각하고 있는 남자를 비속하게 이르는 삼인칭 대명사.
<Alsen> 헐...
<Alsen> 갑자기 한남동 가기 시러짐.. - _-;;
<helpmeplz> 안녕하세여.......
<jincreator> 그놈(GNOME)은 데스크톱 프로그램 집합의 일종이기도 하며 이를 개발하는 프로젝트의 이름이기도 합니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<helpmeplz> 뭐 좀 여쭈어 봐두 될까요??ㅠ
<jincreator> 질문을 여기에 던지는 건 자유입니다만 항상 좋은 답변이 돌아오지는 않습니다. ^^;
<jincreator> 놈은 유럽의 중세 신화에서 기원한 땅의 정령입니다.
<helpmeplz> 혹시 10.04-2 LTS 버전에
<helpmeplz> 커널 2.6.35버전 설치 할 수 있나여?
<Alsen> 가능해요'
<helpmeplz> 정말용?
<helpmeplz> 뭐 호환되는 커널이 있는건 아니에요?
<helpmeplz> kernel.org 에 있는 linux-2.6.35.tar.bz2 <-- 이거 받아서 설치하면 될까요..?
<jincreator> 그렇게 하면 가능은 하나 dkms가 필요한 프로그램 작업을 모두 수동으로 직접 해주어야 합니다.
<helpmeplz> dkms....
<helpmeplz> 어..어렵네요.. 리눅스는...
<jincreator> 어, 근데 현재 10.04 저장소에 2.6.35-35 커널 패키지가 올라와있는 것 같습니다.
<helpmeplz> 헛
<helpmeplz> 가르침 부탁드립니다...!!
<jincreator> 리눅스의 모든 게 어려운 건 아니에요. 윈도는 커널을 바꾼다는 개념 자체가 없는 걸 생각해보면 어쩔 수 없겠지요.
<jincreator> 음...전 항상 최신 배포판만 사용하는지라 커널은 장담은 못하는데요. ^^;
<helpmeplz> 그러게요.. 윈도우만 쓰다가 리눅스 사용하니깐 어려운감이 있네요..ㅜㅜ
<helpmeplz> 괜찮습니당 하다가 안되면 다시 설치하면 되죵..!!
<helpmeplz> 전 지금 무선랜만 설치하면 반은 성공한거라서요..ㅜ_ㅜ..
<jincreator> 제가 지금 10.04를 직접 사용하는 게 아니라 우분투 패키지 사이트에서 조회하는지라 한번 찾아보세요.
<jincreator> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 열고 2.6.35를 검색하면 뭐 나오나요?
<helpmeplz> 잠시만요!
<helpmeplz> 시내팁 관리자에서
<helpmeplz> 2.6.35 검색해봤더니
<helpmeplz> 35버전에 뒤에 숫자만 다른게
<helpmeplz> 많이나오네요
<jincreator> linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-25, linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic 모두 있나요?
<helpmeplz> 찾아볼께요!
<helpmeplz> 넵!
<helpmeplz> 다있어요!!
<jincreator> 그 세개 설치하시고 재부팅해보면 부트로더에 2.6.35-25로 부팅하는 메뉴가 새로 생겨있을 겁니다.
<helpmeplz> 오 넵 잠시만용
<helpmeplz> 커널을 컴파일 할 필요 없이 이렇게 설치가 되는건가용?
<jincreator> 네, 이렇게 하면 이미 컴파일된 파일을 받아 자동으로 설정까지 다 해줍니다.
<helpmeplz> 오.. 그렇군요 ㅠㅠ 그럼 커널 설치할때 image 파일이랑 headers 랑 headers-generic 3가지 모두 설치해줘야 하는건가요?
<jincreator> 보통 그래요. 삭제할 때도 3개 찾아서 삭제하고요.
<jincreator> 근데 저도 커널 설치 작업은 잘 안하는지라 자세히는 모릅니다. ^^;
<helpmeplz> 아.. 감사합니다 ㅜ_ㅜ
<helpmeplz> grub에 커널 떠서 부팅 했는데용
<helpmeplz> 오류메세지가 뜨긴 하는데 부팅이 되긴하네요 ㅎㅎ
<helpmeplz> 버전 확인 해봐야겠어여 ㅎ
<Alsen> ~~
<helpmeplz> 우오~!!
<helpmeplz> 이제 랜카드 드라이버 컴파일 됏네여 ㅜㅜ..
<helpmeplz> 하드웨어 드라이버 갔더니 생기긴 생겼는데.......
<jincreator> 아, 그래서 딱 2.6.35여야 하는군요.
<helpmeplz> 네 ㅠㅠ
<helpmeplz> 드라이버 버전이 2.6.35버전 이하에선 지원안해준다구..
<helpmeplz> 35 이상 설치하라고 하더라구여 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 어쩐지 최신버전도 아니고 어정쩡한 버전이길래 좀 이상하게 생각했거든요.
<Alsen> 궁딩이뼈가 아찔해지네요 ㅎ
<helpmeplz> 근데요 문제는요..
<helpmeplz> 드라이버 압출풀고..
<helpmeplz> sudo make install 해서
<helpmeplz> 컴파일 돌려줬는데..
<helpmeplz> 그 이후는 대처법을......... 흐흑...
<helpmeplz> 재부팅을 한번 해줘야하나...
<Alsen> gcc make compile?
<Alsen> make && install 솰라솰라
<jincreator> 혹시 브로드컴인가요?
<helpmeplz> 브..브로드컴...?
<helpmeplz> 브로드컴 사.... 는 공대역.. 통신용 직접회로를 판매하는 미국 기업..........
<helpmeplz> ^^;;;;
<jincreator> 랜카드 칩셋 중에 브로드컴이 있어서요.
<helpmeplz> 아
<helpmeplz> 랜카드는
<helpmeplz> Realtek 8188CE 에용 ㅠ
<jincreator> yemharc님이 이 회사 제품 사용하시느라 브로드컴 사운드 & 랜 드라이버 컴파일 설치 전문이시거든요.
<jincreator> 음...그건 제 범위 바깥이니 ubuntu.or.kr에 질문으로 올려보시는 게 어떨까 싶습니다.
<jincreator> 터미널에서 sudo ifconfig 라고 입력할 때 eth0가 안뜨나요?
<helpmeplz> 아.........
<helpmeplz> 리붓하니깐 됐네여.....
<helpmeplz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<helpmeplz> 정말 감사합니다ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<helpmeplz> 만2일동안 여기 삽질 저기 삽질 하다 겨우 해냈어요 ㅜ_ㅜ.......
<jincreator> (...)
<helpmeplz> 아까 sudo make install 하니깐..
<helpmeplz> 모듈도 하고 .. 막 그러더니..
<helpmeplz> 터미널에서 iwconfig 했떠니 안보이는거에여..
<helpmeplz> 재부팅하니깐 인식됐어요 ㅜ_ㅜ.. 흑흑
<jincreator> 해결하신 것 축하드립니다.
<jincreator> 전 이만 자러 가겠습니다. 모두 안녕히계세요.
<helpmeplz> 감사합니다!!
<helpmeplz> jincreator 님 덕분에 성공했네여 ㅠㅠ
<helpmeplz> 좋은 밤 되세여!!
<jincreator> 네, helpmeplz님도 좋은 밤 되세요.
<eb3ha4el> 혹 계시나요?
<whatev3r> 질문있으시면 바로 질문하세요. 대답가능하면 누군가 대답하고 아니면 없고.
<eb3ha4el> 아 예
<eb3ha4el> 저기 버추얼 박스 윈도우 설치해보려고 하는데.. 부팅디스크가 필요하다고 하네요..
<eb3ha4el> 그래서 인터넷 찾아봤떠니 보통 CD/DVD 에서 파일을 가져와서 USB  로 부팅 디스크 만들더라고요
<eb3ha4el> 저도 USB 플래쉬메모리에다가 만들려고 하는데.. 문제가 제 넷북이 윈도우 CD/DVD  가 따로 없고, 내장하드에 복원용으로 들어있어서..
<eb3ha4el> 이럴경우 win7 iso image 를 어떻게 만들죠? ISO 만 구하면 부팅디스크 만드는건 괜찮게 할수있을거같은데....
<eb3ha4el> 알아보니까  recovery 용 ISO 는 다운받을수 있던데... 이걸로는 버추얼박스에 설치하지는 못하지 않나요..? 사실 리커버리랑 인스톨용 이랑 차이를 잘 모르겠네요... 문자그대로는 이해가 되긴 하는데 리커버리도 거의 인스톨이랑 똑같지 않은가요.. 복원할때 하드 다 밀어버리고 재설치하는게...
<whatev3r> 버추얼 박스에 윈도우 설치하시는 거죠?
<whatev3r> eb3ha4el: 버추얼 박스에 윈도우 설치하시는 거면 부팅 디스크 만들 필요없고 그냥 시디 이미지만 있으면 됩니다.
<eb3ha4el> 아 그런가요? 그렇군요.. 그럼
<whatev3r> eb3ha4el: 시디이미지는 여러 경로로 쉽게 구할 수 있을텐데, 정품 인증을 어떤식으로 하는 지는 모르겠네요
<eb3ha4el> ISO image  sms djeltj..
<eb3ha4el> 일단 리커버리 디스크에서 추출은 불가능한건가요?
<eb3ha4el> 인터넷에서 다운로드 받는식으로 해야하는건지..?
<whatev3r> 음. 리커버리 디스크에서 추출하는 방법도 있었던 것 같긴 한데, 어차피 oem 이미지이고, 인증에는 문제가 있습니다.
<eb3ha4el> 인증이요? 그럼 인터넷에서 받는것두 돈내지 않는이상 다 어둠의길외에는 ISO구할 방법이 없지않은것 아닌가요..?
<whatev3r> iso는 아는 사람 있다면 쉽게 구하겠죠. 인증이 문제이지..
<eb3ha4el> 그렇지요.. 이제 무슨말씀이신지 알겠네용..
<eb3ha4el> 그럼 대부분 분들은.. 윈도우를 직접 사셔서 쓰시는건가요?
<whatev3r> 그렇진 않죠. 요새도 아마 크랙이나 뭐 이런 걸로 우회하는 사람들이 많을텐데.. 제가 개인적으로 관심이 없다보니 잘 모르는 것 뿐입니다.
<eb3ha4el> 네.. 말씀 감사합니다..
<eb3ha4el> 생각보다 복잡하네요..
<eb3ha4el> 처음에 윈도우가 하드에 내장되어있는걸 첨 알았을때는 좋다고 생각했는데
<eb3ha4el> 오히려 불편한듯하네요..
<whatev3r> 그냥 쓰기에는 편합니다.
<eb3ha4el> 제껀 넷북이라서 그런건가요? 요새 노트북은 대부분 씨디나 이런것 안주고 하드에 내장되어 나오는것 아닌지...
<eb3ha4el> 오히려 돈아까운 느낌이 지금보니 있네요..
<eb3ha4el> 네
<whatev3r> 어차피  OEM버전이라 다른식으론 쓸 수 없어요
<whatev3r> 다른 피씨나 버추얼 머신이나 이런 곳에 시디키를 입력해 봐야 인증안됩니다. OEM용으로 들어간 시디키들은..
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요...
<eb3ha4el> 그럼 사실상 윈도우 정품 씨디를 돈주고 산거랑 컴퓨터 사서 홈프리미엄 달려오는거랑
<eb3ha4el> 다르다는 말씀이시군요
<whatev3r> 네
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<eb3ha4el> 큭...........
<whatev3r> 근데 아마 요즘도 검색만 잘 하면 인증 우회되는 방법이나 시디 이미지들은 널려있을 꺼에요. 근데 제가 몰라서 뭐라 할 수 없다는 거죠.
<eb3ha4el> ㅇ
<eb3ha4el> 예
<eb3ha4el> 일단 암흑의 길로 가야하는걸 알았으니 검색이 쉬워지겠네요...
<eb3ha4el> 고맙습니다..
<eb3ha4el> 아 그런데
<eb3ha4el> 혹시 아실련지 모르겠네요
<eb3ha4el> 사실 오토캐드 2012 다운받아서 돌리려고 하다가
<eb3ha4el> 처음에 설치화면에서 이게 또 영어-일본어 버전인데 하필 일본어로 뜨더라고요... 그런데 일어가 다 깨져서 나와서 설치를 진행할수가 없더군요.. 영어로 바꾸는 방법도 모르겠구..  우분투 language support 에서 일어 폰트를 설치해주면 될까 싶어서 하려고 했는데 왠지 오랫동안 아무반응없더니 설치가 안되네요...
<eb3ha4el> 혹시 일어 폰트를 설치해주면 아마 디스플레이가 제대로 될까요..? ;;
<eb3ha4el> 하긴 일어가 나와도 어차피 못알아먹겠네요...
<whatev3r> 음. 오토캐드는 한번도 설치를 안해봐서 모르겠네요.
<whatev3r> 리눅스 버전이 있나요?
<eb3ha4el> 아닙니다
<eb3ha4el> 와인으루 돌리려고 했거든요..
<eb3ha4el> 그런데 글자도 깨지고..
<eb3ha4el> Visual C  도 설치하고 삽질하다가.. ;;
<eb3ha4el> 결국 버추얼 박스로 하려고 햇더니 또 안되겠네용..
<whatev3r> 아 와인이면 더더욱 모르겠네요.
<whatev3r> 버추얼 박스는 아마 엑스피 정도는 인증 없이 계속 사용가능 하지 않던가요?
<eb3ha4el> 으어...
<whatev3r> 업데이트가 문제이지...
<eb3ha4el> 그런가요? 좀 더 알아봐야 할듯...
<whatev3r> 근데, 작업 메인 어플들이 비주얼 씨나 오토캐드면 차라리 윈도우를 메인으로 쓰시는게 나으실지도..
<eb3ha4el> 아.. VC 는 오토캐드 Setup 실행시키려니까 오류가 떠서 VC 설치하니까 돌아가더군요... 글구 오토캐드는 그냥 연습용으로.. 사실 오토캐드를 사용하는것보다는 그냥 컴퓨터 공부할겸 설치해보려고...;
<whatev3r> 리눅스를 쓰실 때 용도를 좀더 명확히 하시면 좋아요.
<eb3ha4el> 오토캐드를 약간 혼자 배운게 있었는데 오늘 리눅스용 캐드 해보니 다 까먹어서... 연습하려고 했지요...
<whatev3r> 리눅스 공부하겠다고 생각하시면..
<eb3ha4el> 예
<whatev3r> 우분투 메인으로 깔고 이것 저것 건드리시면서 설정도 해보고 컴파일도 해보고 해보시는 건 나쁘진 않는데..
<whatev3r> 그냥 윈도우 대신 os로 우분투를 쓰겠다하시면 최소한 삽질을 줄이시고 그냥 가능한 거로 대체하시고..
<whatev3r> os로 쓰려고 하는데 내가 필요한 프로그램들이 너무 많이 안돌아간다 싶으면 그냥 윈도우 쓰시는게 낫습니다.
<eb3ha4el> 그렇지요 그런건 아닙니다.. 어차피 주로 인터넷정도밖에 안하거든요 게다가 넷북이라 윈7 은 너무 느려서 못쓰겠더군요....
<whatev3r> 네 그럼 우분투 메인도 괜찮겠네요.
<eb3ha4el> 예
<eb3ha4el> 혹
<eb3ha4el> 넷북에서
<eb3ha4el> 윈 7 돌리는거 보셨는지...?
<eb3ha4el> 제가 비교대상이 없어서...
<eb3ha4el> 제 넷북처럼 윈7 이 느린게 정상인지 모르겠네요...
<whatev3r> 넷북은 써보질 못해서 잘 모르겠네요.
<eb3ha4el> 예
<eb3ha4el> 헌데 왓에버님은 이시간에 뭐하시는지... 혹 여줘도 되는가 모르겠네요
<eb3ha4el> 바쁘시면 말씀마시고요..
<eb3ha4el> 혼자 이리저리 심심해서
<whatev3r> 아 요새 몸이 안좋아서 그냥 잠이 잘 안와서요. 졸릴 때까지 그냥 컴퓨터 앞에 앉아있습니다.
<eb3ha4el> ^^;; 그렇군요..
<whatev3r> 저는 보통 이 채널에는 얘기를 잘 안하는 편이구요. #math랑 #english에서 놀곤 합니다.
<eb3ha4el> 참견할바는 아니지만 몸이 안좋으시면 누워계시지 컴퓨터 전자바람을 쐬고...
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요 거기는 뭐... 수학 영어 공부하는곳인가요..? ;;
<whatev3r> freenode.net 채널들은 대부분 관련된 토픽 질문받는 채널들이에요
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요..
<eb3ha4el> 어디 한번..
<whatev3r> #ubuntu 한번 가보시면 질문 주루룩 올라오는 거 보실 겁니다.
<eb3ha4el> 예.. 좀 바쁘더군요..
<eb3ha4el> 잉글리쉬 채널들어왔는데 재미있군요..
<eb3ha4el> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<eb3ha4el> 음..
<eb3ha4el> 아무튼
<eb3ha4el> 오늘 고맙습니다
<eb3ha4el> 수고하시고 편히 주무시길..
<whatev3r> 별말씀요. 다른 분들이 계셨으면 더 좋은 대답 나왔을텐데..
<eb3ha4el> 아닙니다... TPB 에서 다운받고 있습니다... 님 아니었으면 계속 합법 라인 찾아 헤멜뻔했네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-21
<CuBric> 아흐아
<cartes_> 잉?
<cartes_> 저 킥당했나요?
<cartes_> 왜 다시조인해야되징
<CuBric> 후우
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<whatev3r> !factoid
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes_> yemharc님 반가워요
<ndsin> 좋은 토요일!
<cartes_> jincreator님도 반가워요
<cartes_> 네 좋은 토요일!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 오늘은 강제휴일
<cartes_> yemharc님 만나요!
<jincreator> 네, 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> cartes_, 읭
<cartes_> 잉;;
<yemharc> 갑자기 러브콜이
<ndsin> 러브콜?
<cartes_> 여자 만나고 싶은것 처럼 만나자는건 아니에요 걱정마세요^^
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 으익!
<cartes_> 우리나라는 어짜피 게이 퍼센티지 거의 없지않나요
<cartes_> 미국 가서 없댓더니
<yemharc> 거의 없죠
<cartes_> 김정일이 독재를 해서 게이가 없다고
<cartes_> 씨불거려서
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 짜증났었음
<yemharc> 서양쪽은 좀 쓸데없이 다양하긴 해요
<yemharc> 주체사상 만세를 외치는 사람도 있을정도니 (...)
<cartes_> 주체사상 이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 북한에서 김일성 만만세 외치게 하는 세뇌장치요
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<cartes_> 방금 인터넷에서 찾아봤었음
<yemharc> 사실 뭐 말이 사상이지 (...)
<cartes_> 종교라네요
<yemharc> 그것도 사이비죠
<cartes_> yemharc님은 어디사세요?
<cartes_> nahanstar님 안녕하세요^^
<nahanstar> 네 안녕하세요.ㅎ
<yemharc> cartes_, 구로에요
<cartes_> 읔 머네요;
<CuBric> 크헝
<jincreator> 그르릉
<yemharc> (defparameter *OMG* "HELP ME!")
<Seony^MBP> 우분투 데탑에서 휴지통의 위치가 어디에 있어요?
<yemharc>  /home/<username>/.local/share/Trash/
<yemharc> ..........저놈의 슬래쉬 덕에 세번이나 먹혔다 OTL
<Seony^MBP> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> :)
<Alsen> 안녕하세요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<cartes_> 안녕하세요..
<Alsen> 아직 군대 안가셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 저요?
<Alsen> 네
<cartes_> 6월 23일날 갑니다
<Alsen> 이번에 28일날 하는 세미나 오시나요?
<cartes_> 생각중이에요;;
<yemharc> 음.....빨래가 끝나간다..........
<Alsen> 저 갈까 하는데
<Alsen> yem, 하이~!
<Alsen> 지금 라이딩하고 왔어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 라이딩이 뭐에요?
<Alsen> 비가 오후즈음에 올것같아서 위성사진 보구 열심히 달리다 왔지요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Alsen, Hi
<Alsen> 라이딩, 자전거를 타는 행위
<Alsen> Riding
<yemharc> Alsen, 비 안오나요?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 서울은 비안와요
<Alsen> 아마 오후 6시쯤 내릴겁니다.
<yemharc> 구로쪽은 분무기로 뿌린듯한 느낌으로 오긴 오는군요
<cartes_> 옘님도 서울일텐데
<Alsen> 한남동다녀왔는데 안오더라구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 28일날 세미나 있으니까
<Alsen> 미리 장소익혀둘겸 한남동 다음본사에 다녀왔어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> jincreator, ponics, 기대많이많이 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 윽!
<jincreator> 그러고보니 어느새 알센님이 들어오셨군요.
<yemharc> jincreator님 강연 보고 그자리에서 그놈3 깔아야지
<yemharc> 문제터져라 +_+
<Alsen> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 당일 발표주제를 바꾸는 반전!
<yemharc> 저번달에 깨달았습니다
<Alsen> 전 놋북이 없는 관계로 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 다들 얼굴 궁금해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 질문자를 곤란하게 할수록 모임의 분위기가 흥한다는 것을
<CuBric> 아악
<Alsen> Seony, 님도 함께하시면 좋을텐데.. .
<jincreator> 아, 근데 그놈 3 PPA가 업데이트가 너무 빨라 계속해서 PT파일 내용을 바꿔야 하네요. T.T
<Seony^MBP> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 앞으로 언제 세미나 참석할지 몰라서 좋은 기회에 참석하네요 ㅎ
<CuBric> 난 낼 나홀로 집지킴이...
<yemharc> jincreator, 그걸 계속 바꾸지 말고 버전 하나를 정해서 준비하세요
<Alsen> Seony, 티켓 드리면 오시나요?
<jincreator> 서니님, 한번 방한하시는 것이...
<yemharc> 어차피 그놈3 초반(?)이라 계속 바뀌니까
<Seony^MBP> 안그래도 올 8월 중순에 한 번 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 8월의 Seony Day
<cartes_> 써니 데이
<yemharc> 서니님은 요즘은 바쁘셔서..........
<CuBric> 서니 오면 덥친다 계획
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아니, 새로운 기능이 아니라 문제점 해결이라 그래요. 처음에는 문제점 해결 부분을 죽 넣어놓았는데 계속해서 없어지니까 양이 줄어서 다른 부분을 늘려야 하잖아요.
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 넹?
<Alsen> 한남대교 길이 무섭더라구요, 혹여나 라이딩 하시는 분들은 차량사고 주의하세요~ 차들이 쉭쉭 달려요~~
<CuBric> 쳐들어 가도 괜찮소?
<yemharc> ?!
<Alsen> 아 마따.. 구로가볼걸...
<yemharc> 지금 세탁기가 열심히 빨래하는중 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...............
<yemharc> 번개할까요 (........)
<Alsen> yem, 세미나 오시면 전번교환해요 ^ㅡ^;
<Alsen> 라이딩 해서 구로 방문할게요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Alsen, 네 :)
<yemharc> 번개모임 하면 오실분?
<Alsen> 제 블로그 오셨던 분들은 대략 제 얼굴 아실듯;;
<jincreator> 다음 본사 처음 갈 때 건물에 다음 간판이 붙어있을 줄 알고 열심히 찾았는데 없더라구요. 근데 근처 사람들도 다음이 어디있는지 모르고...심지어는 다음 본사 앞에서 택시를 잡는데 기사가 다음이 어디있는지 모른다고 하지를 않나...
<yemharc> 지금 당장은 아니고 시간 조금 느긋하게 잡고
<Alsen> 아! 다만 전 백수라서 경제력이 제로입니다요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Alsen, 커피 정도라면 대접할수 있습니다 :)
<Alsen> 융숭한 대접, 말씀만이라도 고맙습니다 ^ㅡ^;
<Alsen> jincreator, 간판 작게 있던데요. 입구 옆에
<yemharc> jincreator, 구글 한국지부 가보시면 '이게 정말 구글이라고?!' 싶지요
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 구글코리아 직원이 다 해서 20명 안되던가.............
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 낼 번개 하오?
<jincreator> 네, 입구 옆에 있지요. 그리고 건물 위에는 "일신"인가 하는 다른 이름이 크게 붙어 있고요.
<yemharc> 오늘 할까 하는
<CuBric> 아악
<Alsen> 어? 맞아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 낼 하면 좋은데
<Alsen> 전 방금 따근따근하게 보고 왔기에 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오늘 나 당직이라오
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 낼 하길 바라오
<Alsen> 오늘 구로까지 라이딩하기에는 저의 체력적인 문제가..
<yemharc> 아니 왜 주말에 당직이에욨ㅆㅅ
<Alsen> 벌써 삼일째 날샘인데;;
<CuBric> 주말당직
<Alsen> 지금도 잠한숨안자고 다녀왔는데 ㅜㅠ
<CuBric> 순번이 있어서리...
<yemharc> 제 회사는 카펫청소한다고 주말에 나오지 마! 하는데
<CuBric> 안그럼 낼 밀옹집으로 쳐들어 갈까하오
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 삼실에 카펫도 있다니 우와@_@
<CuBric> 알센님
<yemharc> Alsen, 되려 카펫 까는게 청소비가 줄어든답니다
<Alsen> 넵
<CuBric> 울 삼실에는 호랑이가 누워있으오
<Alsen> 오 타이거 러그~!
<yemharc> 흠
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 그럼 내일 오후 2시에 모일까요
<Alsen> 청소는 어차피 아주머니의 몫
<CuBric> 낼 쳐들어 가도 되오?
<Alsen> 어디서 보나요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 그러니까 내일 오후 2시에..........
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오실분들 모아보고
<Alsen> 백수환영이시면 갑니다.
<yemharc> 거리 좀 비슷하게 잡죠
<CuBric> 난 꼭 가오
<CuBric> 낼 집지킴이 해야하니까
<yemharc> 그럼 오실분이 CuBric Alsen 님
<yemharc> cartes_님도 오시겠어요?
<CuBric> 난 지은죄가 더 쌓이기 전에
<Alsen> 군대가기전에 뵙는것도 좋겠지요;;
<yemharc> jincreator :: ping
<CuBric> 얼굴을 봐야함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator :: ping ping ping ding dong
<jincreator> HTTP 404 : error
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> CRC 1004
<yemharc> 조물주씨도 낼 번개하면 오시겠음?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 학교 과제해야되요. T.T
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 학교 그리운 단어네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 번개 하나에 학점을 버리라곤 못하겠군요
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 저하고 CuBric Alsen 3명이네요
<jincreator> 학교 지겨운 단어네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> cartes_님은 반응이 없으시고
<CuBric> 겹살이라도 구워볼가
<yemharc> 일단 포럼 자게에 글을 투척.............
<CuBric> 장소는 밀옹네 집
<CuBric> 쓸만한거 가방에 주섬주섬
<CuBric> 응?1
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Alsen, 댁이 어디시죠?
<Alsen> 강남이요
<yemharc> 역 근처?
<CuBric> 강남이라
<Alsen> 아뇨
<Alsen> 역은 수서방향이 더 가깝네요 ㅋ
<cartes_> 하이요
<Alsen> 타워팰리스 부근
<CuBric> 도곡동
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<CuBric> 알센옹
<cartes_> 저 어떤사람들하고 얘기하고잇엇음
<CuBric> 나 지금 삼실
<CuBric> 역삼동
<yemharc> 어..........
<Alsen> 오오오
<CuBric> 알센옹 나랑 아침에 같이 밀옹 덥치러...
<Alsen> 한강에서 연 하나 사서 우리 뛰어 놀아요 ~ >a<
<yemharc> 아..........이거 위치가 애매한데
<CuBric> 2:1 로 밀옹을 덥쳐서
<yemharc> CuBric님은 내일 만나게 되면 구로에서 출발하실테고
<CuBric> 밀옹
<Alsen> 저에겐 강력한 자전거가 있으니 편하게 잡으시면 되요
<CuBric> 나 지금 삼실
<CuBric> 역삼동
<CuBric> 퇴근해서 집에서 샤워를 뽀득뽀득하고
<CuBric> 나갈 것임둥
<yemharc> 그리고 당직
<CuBric> 퇴근은 낼 아침
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 알센옹 끌고 가면 되겠당
<CuBric> 아침에
<Alsen> 오오오
<CuBric> 9시에
<yemharc> 내일아침이면 오후2시는 좀 애매하지 않나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아예 아침번개?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아침에 만나서
<CuBric> 하루죙일 놀기?
<yemharc> 맥모닝을 먹으며...............
<Alsen> 민낯공개임?z
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 데세랄 들고가야징
<Alsen> 내일 비올지도 모르는데;;
<jincreator> 전 잠시 밥먹으로 사라집니다.
<CuBric> 우리에겐 아지트가 있으오
<yemharc> jincreator, ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> 아지트=밀옹 방
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<Alsen> 내일 비안옴
<jincreator> O.O/~
<yemharc> 그럼
<Alsen> 식사맛나게 하셔요~
<yemharc> 진짜 내일 아침에 볼까요
<Alsen> 이미 가셨네;;
<Alsen> 갠춘해요
<CuBric> 알센은 내가 데리고 가ㅁ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 감
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 자차로 이동하시게요? 아니면 ??
<yemharc> CuBric, 내일 퇴근하고 구털역 오시면 몇시쯤 되나요
<CuBric> 지하털임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나 샤워좀 합세다
<CuBric> 꼬질하게 만나길 싫으오
<yemharc> 넹넹
<CuBric> 알센은 잠시 울집에서
<yemharc> 그럼 느긋하게 10시로 하죠
<CuBric> 내 컴으로 놀고 있다가
<CuBric> 나 샤워끝나면
<Alsen> 아이봐주고 있어야 할듯
<CuBric> 같이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아이 없음
<CuBric> 낼 나빼고 다 대구 간다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그럼 구로?
<CuBric> 알센옹은 울집오면
<yemharc> 그럼 내일 10시까지 2동건물 앞에서?
<CuBric> 하드 얻어갈수 있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오
<CuBric> 10시30분쯤?
<Alsen> 5테라 경품 이벤트인가요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 10시 반요?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 전 어차피 내일 쉬니 CuBric님 시간에 맞추세요
<Alsen> 그럼 아싸리 11시에 하죠
<Alsen> 만나서 차한잔하고 밥먹을 수 있게
<yemharc> 그럼 결정
<yemharc> 내일오전 11시. 2동건물 앞에서
<Alsen> 11시 구로 ?
<Alsen> 2동 건물이 뭐지;; 공단인가;;
<yemharc> Alsen, CuBric 님하고 같이 오실거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 같이 오실거면 CuBric 님이 알고 계시고 (라기보다 코앞이고)
<Alsen> 지하철 이동이라 하시니 저도 따라야하겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 따로 오시면 그냥 11시에 구로디지털 역에서 만나죠
<Alsen> 같이 가도 되고, 따로 가도 되고~
<Alsen> 따로가면 라이딩, 같이가면 지하철
<Alsen> 아 이발도 못했는데 ㅜㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 설마 저보다 추레하실라구............
<yemharc> OTL
<yemharc> 아..........빨래널고 올게요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Alsen> 옙
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 근데 정오에 남자들끼리 만나서 차마시고 밥먹고 그담에 뭐해요?
<ndsin> 이것저것 이야기하고
<ndsin> 해산
<Alsen> 엔신님도 자동 참석
<Alsen> 드레끼님 데리고 오셔요 ㅋ
<ndsin> 저는 내일 야구 모임이 있어서
<Alsen> 오 일욜동호회
<Alsen> 부럽;
<ndsin> 돈먹는 하마 야구
<Alsen> 장비사지 말고 매니져 하시면 돈 안들어요
<ndsin> 어제 헬멧하고 야구 가방 사왔는데 13만원 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 담달에는 신발하고 유니폼 사야할듯 ㅜㅜ
<Alsen> 스파이크 달린거요?
<ndsin> 철로된 스파이크말고 걍 축구화처럼된 걸로 사는게 나을꺼 같다고 주변에서 그래서 생각중임
<Alsen> 그쵸
<Alsen> 아마야구는 철스파이크 사면 안댐
<ndsin> 그래요?
<Alsen> 숙련되지 않아서 부상위험이 있으니까요
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 철이 이쁘길래 철로사야되나 싶었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그리고 가격적인 면도;; ㅋ
<Alsen> 야구 구장이 제대로 된 곳이 없으니 철이면 되려 더 불편하실 수 있어요
<Alsen> 글러브랑 빠따를 좋은거 쓰세요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 총 글: 82317 개 | 총 글타래: 15879 개 | 총 회원: 13839 명 | <- 이글을 다 보려면 얼마나 걸리려나;;
<cartes_> 다들 어디가나요?
<cartes_> 저도 갈게요
<Alsen> 번개모임해요
<Alsen> 내일 오전 11시
<Alsen> 구로
<cartes_> 헝
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<Alsen> 오시나요?
<cartes_> 아마 갈것 같아요
<cartes_> 헥헥
<Alsen> yem님께 말씀드리면 되겠네요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> pgo 달리는중
<hanbin973> 대체 얼마나 더 빨라질까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> http://biz.heraldm.com/common/Detail.jsp?newsMLId=20110520000787
<Alsen> 세상엔 사이코 많아요
<hanbin973> 저도 포함하는걸까요? ㅋ
<Alsen> 님이 이쪽에 포함되시면 저에게 혼꾸녕남
<hanbin973> 어떤 사이콘지 일단 보고
<hanbin973> 음 저런 류는 아닌거 같네요
<Alsen> 나이를 28개나 먹으면서 소주한병에 정신이상증세를 보이는데 사회적 잣대로 볼때 형사상 민사상 처벌이 불가피한 행위니까요
<hanbin973> 전 애초에 성교가 무서워 =.= ( 심심해서 이에 대한 어떤 확률 계산을 해보았는데 경악할만한 결과가 나와서 )
<hanbin973> 요
<Alsen> 이건 성교라고 하기는...
<hanbin973> 인터넷에서 모텔 하면 딱 그거던뎀;;
<hanbin973> 뭐 여하튼 전 저런 미친짓은 안해요 =.=
<hanbin973> 세상은 넓고 미친놈은 많다. ㄷ
<Alsen> 아 클럽가고 싶다;
<Alsen> 쉑쉑 쉐끼붐~
<Alsen> http://h21.hani.co.kr/arti/society/society_general/29638.html
<Alsen> 누가 이거 해석좀
<Alsen> 당첨 확률은 누구에게나 814만5060분의 1이다.
<Alsen> 농협 언니가 매주 내 로또 용지를 검사하며 당첨금을 주며 나를 ‘뭐하는 사람일까?’ 신기해하며 보던 눈빛을 지금도 잊을 수 없다.
<Alsen> 로또 1등 당첨자들의 표본은 ‘평소 1만원 이하 구입에, 조상 관련 꿈을 꾸고, 85㎡(약 25평) 이하 아파트를 소유한, 고등학교 졸업 학력의 기혼 40대 생산직 관련 종사자 및 자영업자’라고 한다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 마지막은 =.=
<hanbin973> 별로 개연성이 없어보이네요
<hanbin973> 쉽게 말해서 평소 1만원 이하 구입에, 조상관련 꿈을 꾸고 약 25평 미만의 아파트를 소유하는 사람들이 로또를 많이 산다는 예끼
<Alsen> 1등 당첨자들을 토대로 설문조사한 결과라네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 표본이라고 명시되어있음;;
<hanbin973> 당연히 여학생이 많으면 예쁜 여학생들이 많듯이
<hanbin973> 저런 사람들이 로또를 많이 사니까 그 중에서 당첨자가 많은건 당연
<Alsen> 전체 설문조사가 아닌 1등 당첨자들만의 설문조사이니
<Alsen> 뭐
<Alsen> 빙 야후 구글 봇들이 포럼에 침투해 있네요
<Alsen> 이것들 무찌르고 싶은..
<Alsen> yem님은 깍두기로 같이 없애고 싶은..
<Alsen> 검색봇 있으면 불쾌하던데;;
<Alsen> 이제는 백년해로 결혼이 없다는군요, 통계청 조사결과 50세 이상의 결혼빈도가 증가하고 있는데 그 수치가 어마어마하네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 이제 인생 제 2막을 사는 그들...
<CuBric> 알센옹
<hanbin973> I want it all~
<yemharc> ?!
<Alsen> 네
<yemharc> 까..........깍두기............orz
<hanbin973> 깍두기 ㅋ
<hanbin973> I want it all~
<hanbin973> everything!
<Alsen> Destroyer
<hanbin973> For just one life time~
<Alsen> 아 오늘 이발해야 하려나;;;
<Alsen> 원장님 이발은 예약해야 하는뎁;;
<Alsen> http://www.newsis.com/ar_detail/view.html?pID=10100&cID=10104&ar_id=NISX20110521_0008275422
<Alsen> 세상은 요지경이네요
<Alsen> 마이크로웨이브 오븐 안에 2분동안 있으면 열이 42도까지 올라간다는군요
<CuBric> 알센옹
<CuBric> 전번 콜
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 쿼리로 보내드렸음
<CuBric> 실수로 x 눌러버림...
<hanbin973> 저.. 질문 있는데요
<hanbin973> 왜 파일이 있는데 파일이 없다고 하는걸까요 =.=
<hanbin973> tar: ./defaults/pref : utime 할 수 없습니다.
<Alsen> tar xcvf *.* 이었나;;
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> checkinstall 하고 있었어요
<CuBric> 밀옹
<hanbin973> make install 한후에 sudo checkinstll 하니까 잘 되네 =.=
<hanbin973> 어이가 없다
<Seony^MBP> 우분투 데탑에서 전체화면이 돌고있는 프로그램의 스크린샷을 찍었을 때, 화면 상단에 어떤 아이콘은 나오고 어떤 아이콘을 안나오고 하는 현상에 대해서 아시는 분 계세요?
<Alsen> 첨들어봄;;
<Alsen> 스샷 기본 프린트스크린 키 사용해서요? 아님 프로그램 사용해서요?
<Seony^MBP> 원격으로 찍어요.
<Seony^MBP> 샘플을 보여드릴ㄹ께요 잠시만요
<yemharc> CuBric, 네
<CuBric> 낼 4명임?
<yemharc> 한분 더 오나요?
<CuBric> 카르테스도 온다는 말이?
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/sc1.jpg
<Alsen> 21일 방송된 tvN '오천만의 대질문' 방송 중, 개인기를 선보이는 시간에 애프터스쿨 신입생 멤버 이영이 베이스 기타를 연주를 하다가 살점이 떨어져나가 손가락에서 피가 나는 상황이 발생, 시청자들을 놀라게 했다.
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/sc2.jpg
<Seony^MBP> 이 두개를 보시면, 어떤 아이콘은 찍히고 어떤 건 안찍히거든요
<yemharc> 아, 아까 대답이 없으셔서.......
<Seony^MBP> 똑같은 환경인데..
<Alsen> 왜 저에겐 둘다 이상하게 보일까요?
<yemharc> 오신다면야 환영이죠
<CuBric> 점심시켜서 먹는중이였음
<CuBric> 난 모름
<CuBric> 알센이 말해줬다옹
<Alsen> 네트워크 연결 아이콘과 자바로 보이는 듯한 아이콘만 보이는데요?
<Alsen> 1번 사진은 검은창과 흰창만 보이고
<Alsen> 2번 사진은 하와이 뉴스 어쩌고 하는 PT화면같은게 보이네요
<Seony^MBP> 그러니깐요.. 아이콘 둘 다 나오거나 아니면 하나만 나오거나 해야하는데...
<Seony^MBP> 왜 이건 나오고 저건 안나오고...
<Alsen> 지금 동시에 찍으신건가요?
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨. 두 대의 피씨에요. 똑같은 환경의...
<Seony^MBP> 정확히 똑같은 환경으로 만들어놓고 똑같은 파일을 재생하는데 저렇게 스샷 찍히는 내용이 달라요
<Alsen> 음.. 그럼 접속한 피시의 호환환경 문제가 아닐까요?
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 혼자 알아서 해결해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니옹
<Alsen> 헐.. ㅜㅠ
<CuBric> 한국으로 오면 해결됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 내 참 =.= 파일 복사하는데 오래도 걸린다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 접속을 한 피씨가 있어야 호환이고 자시고가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> ??
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 아 실수요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 데불옹
<CuBric> 노래 불러주오
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 접속을 한 피씨가 있어야 호환이고 자시고가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 옹을 붙일 나이는 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 런 데불 런
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 저 스샷은 원격지에서 명령어 날려서 찍어온 거거든요.
<Alsen> 음.. 그럼 트레이아이콘이 주파수 따라서 점멸된다는건가;;
<Alsen> 이럴수가;;
<cartes_> 흠냥
<Alsen> http://blog.cuwoom.net/?mid=textyle&document_srl=699
<Alsen> 한번 읽어보세요
<Seony^MBP> 잉? 원격데탑이 아닌데요.
<Alsen> 원격이라고 하시지 않았나요?
<Seony^MBP> 원격데탑이 아니라 원격명령어라구요..
<Alsen> 명령어 날려서 원격PC의 화면 읽어오는것
<Seony^MBP> 원격데탑하고는 아무런 상관이 없는 거라서요...
<Alsen> http://kldp.org/node/33573
<cartes_> 아 지겨워 죽겠네요
<Alsen> 그럼 이건 어떠세요?
<Alsen> 역시 시간에 따른 결과인듯;;
<Alsen> 주파수였어.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 제가 알아서 해결해볼께요.
<Alsen> 안되요!! 꼭 도움이 되어야 하겠어요
<Alsen> 저도 계속 구글링 할것임
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 아직 "원격으로 명령어를 날린다"는 의미를 잘 모르시는 거 같으셔서요..
<CuBric> 리모트 개념일듯
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 혹시 다른 서버에 계정 하나 갖고있는 거 있으세요?
<Alsen> A에서 스샷명령어 날리면 B에 있는 화면을 찍어서 A에게 보내준다. 아닌가요?
<Seony^MBP> 쉽게 말해서, ssh username@serverip "ls -lsa" 하면, 해당 서버에서 ls -lsa 한 결과를 나한테 보내오거든요.
<Alsen> 그쵸
<Seony^MBP> 그럼 ssh username@serverip "/usr/bin/import -display :0.0 -window root /home/username/sc.jpg" && scp username@serverip:/home/username/sc.jpg . 하면 저한테 오겠죠?
<Seony^MBP> 그걸 열어서 보는데, 똑같이 만들어진 두 대의 피씨에서 스샷이 서로 다르게 찍힌다는 얘기에요.
<Alsen> 음...
<Alsen> 경험해보지 못한 경우라 답변이 어렵네요..
<Seony^MBP> 그러게요. 검색하기도 어렵더라구요.
<Alsen> Seony님께서는 영어가 익숙하시니 #Ubuntu 에서 물어보시면 어떨까요? 거기 인원수도 많으니 누군가는 해결을 해주지 않을까요?
<cartes_> 알센님 오늘 만납시다
<Alsen> 오늘 왜 만나요? 번개는 내일인데?
<cartes_> 그냥 만나요
<Alsen> 오후에 약속있어서 안돼요 ㅋ
<cartes_> 삶이 너무 지루해서
<cartes_> 죽겠어요
<debula00> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 그럼 활력소를 찾으셔야죠 ㅋ
<cartes_> 날씨도 찌뿌둥하고
<debula00> 저와함께 4구라도 ㅋㅋ ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;;
<cartes_> 당구요?
<debula00> 네. ㅎㅎ 장난이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> Alsen: / 어제 저에게 뭐 문의 하셨섰나효 ?
<Alsen> 어제요?
<Ponics> Alsen: / 넵..
<cartes_> 그럼 Alsen님음 못만난다고 하셨져?
<Alsen> 문의는 아니고 PLC가 전기에서 말하는 그것인가하고 여쭈었죠
<Ponics> Alsen: / 넵., 맞습니다.. 전력선통신 PLC 입니다... 프로그램 로직 컨트롤 은 아닙니다.
<Alsen> 아.. 고맙습니다 ^ㅡ^;
<Alsen> 세미나 기대할게요 ㅎ
<Alsen> Seony, 우분투 영문포럼가서 둘러봤는데, 그런 증상은 아직 못찾았어요. 비슷한 유형으로 스샷을찍으면 사진을 못열어본다는 말이 대다수.. .;;
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요...
<Seony^MBP> 도움 감사합니다.
<Alsen> 망할 x11
<Alsen> 아니예요 도움외 되어야하는데 송구스럽죠;;;
<Alsen> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<Alsen> 한 30%관련있는 내용일뿐..
<Alsen> 직접적인 해결이 될것이라 생각되지 않네요
<Seony^MBP> 저한테 볼일 있으신 분은 닉호출 해주세요. 터미널을 15개 띄워놔서 화면이 안보여요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아 짜잉나네.. 터널링 문제인가;;
<cartes_> Alsen님은 왜 저 고졸자라고 불렀나요.. 사실이지만
<cartes_> 응?
<cartes_> (응?)
<cartes_> 폭탄발언
<cartes_> 두둥
<Alsen> 언제적 이야기를 지금 꺼내세요 ㅋㅋ 저 기억도 안나요 ㅎ
<cartes_> 전 아직도 뇌리에 약간 남아서 서운하네요 =_=
<CuBric> 아 낼 기대되는군
<Alsen> 제가 비하한것도 아닌데 왜?
<cartes_> 사실이지만 그렇게 부르시면 않되요
<cartes_> 아니에요
<Alsen> 제가 그렇게 불렀었나요?
<cartes_> 네
<Alsen> 제가 그랬다면 죄송합니다. 사과드릴게요
<cartes_> 저도 죄송해요
<CuBric> 왠 고졸?
<cartes_> 소심해서
<cartes_> 그게 누가 저보고 고졸이라고 뭐라고 한적이 있어서
<cartes_> 별거 아닌거에 그만...
<cartes_> 별거 아닌 객관적인 사실인데 말이죠.. 연관된 기억만없으면
<cartes_> 아 죄송죄송
<cartes_> 아... 나 어쩌지
<cartes_> 소심해서
<cartes_> 챙피하다진짜
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> cartes_, 내일 번개(?)모임 오실건가요?
<cartes_> 잘모르겠어요
<yemharc> 아깐 자리비움이셨는지 대답이 없으셔서
<cartes_> 아 어떤애들하고 막 보이스채팅하는지라
<cartes_> 대답을 못했어요
<yemharc> 일단 지금 정해진건 내일 오전 11시에 구로디지털단지 역이에요
<cartes_> 아하!
<CuBric>  밀옹
<CuBric> 구털 어디쯤?
<cartes_> 기억하고있을게요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> CuBric, 역에서 보죠 뭐
<CuBric> 역이라
<CuBric> 역안으로 들어가야 하나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 그.......2번출구던가요
<yemharc> 내리막 쪽으로 나 있는 곳
<CuBric> 먹자골목 입구?
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 편의점 앞?
<yemharc> 골목쪽이요
<yemharc> 거기서면 밥먹을데도 바로 앞이고 하니
<CuBric> 후훗
<cartes_> 누구누구 가세요?
<Alsen> 아 슬슬 졸리기 시작하는데.. 약속은 있고 에효
<yemharc> CuBric, Alsen yemharc
<CuBric> 밥먹고 밀옹집 습격사건?
<yemharc> ㅋ
<Alsen> 남자집가서 뭐해요 ㅋ
<cartes_> 그렇군요!
<CuBric> 알센
<CuBric> 멀 모르는군
<CuBric> 가방을 준비해서
<CuBric> 주섬주섬 담는겨
<CuBric> 밀옹 목뒤를 턱해서 기절시키고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 도벽은 없는 것으로 알고 있는데.. ;;
<CuBric> 도벽이 아님
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 이걸로 정기모임때
<CuBric> 푸는것임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오 협찬같은건가요?
<CuBric> 글치
<cartes_> Alsen님 죄송해요
<CuBric> 밀옹은 그저 눈물만 흘힐뿐
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 내일 지갑은 누가 여나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 지상최대의 관심사.. 직장인이 둘씩이나 계시니 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 제가 열게요..(뻥)
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 백수더러 내라고 하거나 더치하자고는 안하시겠죠? ㅋ
<CuBric> 저기 울고 있는
<CuBric> 밀옹이 열듯
<cartes_> 더치해야죠
<CuBric> 월급 탄지도 얼마 안됬으니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌
<cartes_> 죄송하게도 진짜로 사람들이 많이들 대신 내주더라구요ㅕ
<Alsen> 김천이여도 갠춘해요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 김천?
<Alsen> 김밥천국
<CuBric> 그런데 안가는데
<CuBric> 최소한 겹살이 는 먹어줘야
<cartes_> 김밥천국 싸고 맛있는데 자리가 되게 타이트하져
<Alsen> 낮에 삼겹먹자구요?
<cartes_> 공간이 좁아요
<CuBric> 으때서
<Alsen> 헐~
<CuBric> 으후
<cartes_> 오후의 준말
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<cartes_> 큐브릭아찌 사랑해요!
<CuBric> 카테스 = 카스테라의 준말
<cartes_> 모두들 사랑해요!
<jincreator> 카스테라를 줄이면 카테라 아닌가요?
<CuBric> 진옹
<CuBric> 따지지 는 거 아님
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 구로 디지털 단지역에서 내리셔서 이마트 방향으로 오시다보면
<Alsen> 대륭 1차 타워 지하 1층입니다.
<Alsen> 길찾기-서울시 구로구 구로3동 212-8 대륭 포스트타워1차 지하1층
<Alsen> 전화번호-02-2082-3430 여기 아시는 분
<Alsen> 초밥집인데 갠춘하데요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 회전초밥?
<Alsen> 잘은 모르고 제법 유명한듯
<cartes_> 윽 나 초밥먹을줄몰르는데;
<Alsen> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0Qp3d&articleno=458#ajax_history_home
<CuBric> 글쎄
<CuBric> 구로동 주민이 모르면
<CuBric> 그다지 유명하진 안은듯
<CuBric> 초밥을 먹는 방법이 따로 있던가
<CuBric> 먹을줄 모른다니
<CuBric> ㅎ
<Alsen> 접시당 무조건 천오백이니 해볼만 하지 않으려나요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 10접시면 만오천원
<Alsen> 식당밥과 비교하면 비싼데, 보통 다니는 회전초밥집과 비교하면 저렴하죠
<Alsen> 가격은 비록 1,500 원이지만
<Alsen> 모든 식자재는 최고 등급의 재료만 사용하며,
<Alsen> 매일 새벽시장에서 직접 구매하신다고 하네요.
<Alsen> 냉동 식자재의 사용을 하지 않으시고 생물과 활어를 주로 사용하다보니
<Alsen> 늦은 시간에는 품절되는 메뉴도 있고
<Alsen> 손님이 너무 많은 경우 일찍 문닫는 경우도 있다고 하시는군요~
<yemharc> 후음
<CuBric> 글씨
<CuBric> 포장되면
<Alsen> 저 집에서 초밥빼고 사누끼 우동 한그르씩 먹고 나오죠 그것도 가격이 천오백이라고 하니 넷이서 먹어도 만원이면 충분하네요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 사다가
<CuBric> 밀옹집에서 먹기
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?!
<CuBric> 초밥
<yemharc> 왠지 자꾸 타겟이 나에게로!!
<CuBric> 후훗
<Alsen> 점심시간이 지났네요
<Alsen> 카레 먹어야지
<cartes_> 카테스라는줄
<CuBric> 카레먹다가 응아 생각나라
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 유훙
<Alsen> 생각나도 제법 잘 먹어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> yem 자취하세요?
<yemharc> Alsen, 구로쪽은 온지 얼마 안되고 집값도 꽤 세고 해서 직장 형하고 같이 지내요
<yemharc> 어차피 집에선 잠만 자서 (...)
<Alsen> 그럼 해산물좀 드릴까요?
<yemharc> 아뇨...밥도 안해먹어요 (...)
<yemharc> <-하루 한끼
<CuBric> 홍합 삭힌거로 밀옹을
<Alsen> 아... 전 집에서 주방은 제 담당이라 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 홍어
<Alsen> 홍어겠죠
<Alsen> 홍어무침하면 맛있어요
<Alsen> 칠레산 가오리로 ㅋ
<CuBric> 홍어 못먹는 1인
<Alsen> 삭힌거는 한번만 먹어봤어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 홍어무침은 디게 좋아하구요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 가오리랑 홍어랑 다르답니다.
<Alsen> 근데 요리해놓으면 몰라요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 가정집 주방담당이 저이옵니다. (_,_)
<jincreator> 앗, 여기 가정 주부가 한명 더 있었군요!
<Alsen> 누가 또 계신가요?
<cartes_> 저도 가사당담이에요
<cartes_> 특히 설거지는 제가 다해요
<jincreator> 분도님이요.
<Alsen> 아...
<Ponics> 훔... 초고수가 되기 위해서는 반드시 수련해야 할것이 설것이 가사 노동 신공이군효,... ( 적어 놓차~! )
<CuBric> 포닉스 한가지 더있음
<CuBric> 육아
<Ponics> 아.. 맞다.. 그럼... 초고수 가 되기 위해서 설것이 가사 육아 신공을 수련하다가.. 주화입마 당하면... 바로 전업주부가 되는 건가효 ?
<jincreator> 어떤 명제가 참이라고 해서 그 역도 항상 참은 아닙니다. 가사 노동을 잘하는 사람이 초고수라 해서 초고수가 되기 위해 서 반드시 가사 노동 신공을 수련할 필요는 없지요.
<CuBric> 정도는 없는법
<Alsen> 점심식사 끝
<Alsen> 10분간 휴식후 마나탐하러 갈것임
<CuBric> 먼겜을 하길래
<jincreator> 응? 그러고보니 분도님은 가정 주부가 아니라 전업 주부이셨던 것 같은데...혹시 (이하 생략)
<yemharc> Ponics, 이쪽 계열에서 주화입마에 빠지면 닭을 튀기고 은거기인이 되면 전업주부가 됩니다 (어?!)
<Ponics> 아하.. 그렇군효...
<CuBric> 난 과연 무엇일까
<Ponics> 허접콤맹인 저에게는 주화입마도 동경의 대상입니다..
<Alsen> classic 이랑 classical 이랑 뭐가 다른거죠?
<CuBric> 고전 고전적인
<cartes_> 명사 형용사 같기두..?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 식사후에 명상겸 심신안정과 소화촉진을 위해 클래식을 들어요... (오늘부터 시작)
<CuBric> 클래식 뮤직이라 해야 맞는표현임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 고전음악
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 오늘 저희집에 놀러오실부
<cartes_> 분
<jincreator> 오늘 저희집에 놀러오실부분? 뭔가 무섭군요.
<yemharc> 다.......다리 하나 퀵으로 보내면 되는건가요 ㄸ
<Alsen> 미국의 신흥종교단체라고 하는데
<Alsen> 패밀리 라디오 라고 알고 계시나요?
<yemharc> 프리저그 라디오는 압니다 (...)
<cartes_> 옘핡님 리눅스쓰시죠?
<Alsen> 여기 교주인 89살 할배가 오늘 지구가 종말한다고 하는군요
<cartes_> ㄷㄷ이 ㄸ으로 나오더라구요 리눅스는
<cartes_> 아.. 미국애들이 이거에 대해서 오늘얘기하던데 뭔말인지 반이나 알아들었을까요
<Ponics> Alsen: / 오... 미쿡에서 성콩한 항쿡이신 가보내효 ?
<Alsen> 읭?
<Alsen> Ponics, 어서 사과나무를 심으세요
<Alsen> 전 내리는 비나 보면서 마나를 채우러 갈렵니다. 총총~
<Alsen> 89살 할배 요양원에나 계시지 왜 신흥종교를 만들어서 명망을 두텁게 하고 그러시나.. 말년에 노망난것도 아니고 ㅉㅉ
<jincreator> ㄷㄷ을 입력하면 자동으로 ㄸ으로 바꿔주는 것은 사람마다 다른 기호일 뿐이지 반드시 그러지 않아야 할 필요는 없습니다. 맥이나 윈도용 일부 한글 입력기도 이 기능이 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<yemharc> cartes_, 애초에 윈도를 안써서요 (...)
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 넹
<CuBric> 사랑하오 (하트)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> &*^%%#$
<Ponics> 헛... 글고보니... 초고수 밀님이닷...
<Ponics> 밀님 / 꾸벅.
<Alsen> 이거원 두분 데리고 클럽이라도 가던지 해야지 원~
<yemharc> 26살에 애인도 없는데 유부남에게 하트를 받다니..........
<yemharc> Ponics, 안녕ㅇ하세요 (꾸벅)
<CuBric> 밀옹과 난 동갑
<Alsen> 한남동 다음 기대되요.. 예전에 그레텍 갔을땐 도넛이랑 음료 주었는데
<Alsen> 거기선 무엇을 주시려나 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아가씨 ?!
<CuBric> 응?
<Alsen> 설마 장소제공+사은품만 주시려는 걸까요??
<Alsen> 너무 큰 기대이려나;;
<CuBric> 사은품으로
<Ponics> 오... 언냐 제공 되는 것입니까 ?
<CuBric> 아가씨한명씩...
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 거의 2주만에 규칙이 완성.............
<Ponics> 와우~! 엄청 기대 됩니다.. 꼭 참석 하겠습니다.. 그날 비가 눈이 오나 바람이 부나...
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/xDyFy
<Alsen> 클럽가서 꼬시세요 외로운 솔로 싱글족 여러분
<yemharc> Alsen, 클럽 갈 돈으로 부품을 사고 갈 시간으로 컴퓨터를 만진다고 하면 훼인인증일까요...............
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 컴퓨터중독이라고 표현할게요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 3만원이 아까워서 그돈으로 부품을 사신다면 뭐..
<Alsen> 3만원에 눈이 호강하고 입과 귀가 즐거워질 수 있는 기회인데 말이죠 ㅋ
<jincreator> 데비안 한국 사용자 모임은 없어졌는데 위키에는 아직 남아있군요.
<Alsen> 누군가 말했다죠. 어른이 된다는 것은 점점 웃음을 잃어가는 것이다 라구요
<yemharc> jincreator, 안없어졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> jincreator, 네이버 카페로 옮겨갔어요
<jincreator> 음료와 약간의 과자는 테라텍이 장소가 아닌 경우 우분투 모임에서 구입을 좀 할 겁니다.
<Ponics> 아무튼 이번 우ㅂㅌ 세미나 엄청 기대 됩니다... 다과와.. 언냐가 제공 된다니.. 음하하하하~!
<Alsen> 저랑 함께 LOL 하실 분 ~!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ 게임입니다
<Alsen> 언냐는 어디서 나온것임???
<Alsen> 출처가;;
<Alsen> 어차피 리눅스 세미나라서 여성분은 안계실것으로 사료됩니다만;;
<Ponics> 모르겠습니다..
<jincreator> yemharc님, 근데 그 카페 보니 완전히 새 카페나 다름이 없던데요. 회원 수나 글 수는 둘째치고 데비안 한국 사용자 모임의 방대한 위키를 비롯한 한국어 자료가 없어졌다는 점이 너무나도 아쉽더군요.
<jincreator> 여성분 가끔 오시기도 합니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그게 완전히 별개로 만들어진건 아니고 전의 데비안유저모임에서 이어진건 맞는데
<yemharc> jincreator, 문제가 전에 debianusers 운영진에게서 서버 인계를 못받아서 데이터 연동을 못했어요
<Alsen> 근데 벌써 올해도 중반을 치닫고 있는데 아이유 홍보대사는 언제쯤 추진되는 건가효?
<yemharc> jincreator, 아직 해당 서버의 데이터가 완전히 사라진건 아닌데 넷에 연결은 안되어 있다더군요
<Ponics> 아.. 이번에 세미나 때.. 아이유가 등장 한다는 첩보가...
<Alsen> 지은이가 홍보대사 하면 정말 좋은날 될텐데;;
<yemharc> 뭐가 문제인지 정확하진 않은데 여튼 좀 그런 상황이에요
<jincreator> 아, 제 말은 운영진이 다르다는 뜻에서 별개라는 뜻이었어요. 어쨌든 링크 주소는 네이버 카페가 아닌 이전 데비안 모임이네요.
<CuBric> 아이유 핫팬츠 입고오면
<CuBric> 난리 날듯
<Alsen> ...
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> <-죄송.....아이유 얼굴 잘 모름미다 ㅇㅅㅇ....
<Alsen> 아이유는 소시와 느낌이 달라요
<Ponics> 아이유가 우ㅂㅌ 풰인들에게 " 오빠가~! " 라고 한다고 합니다... 무뷔에서... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<jincreator> 아니면 우분투 한국 사용자 모임에서 아이돌을 탄생시키면...시키면...불가능하군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 일단 여성유저가 (먼산)
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 공대 다니는 여학생도 리눅스는 잘 모릅.............
<CuBric> 이번 모임때
<Alsen> 압구정에 SM있는데 거기가서 소속가수 섭외하는게 더 빠를듯
<CuBric> 어쩌면
<CuBric> 내가 아가씨 동반해서 갈수 있을지도...
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 그 아가씨가 저는 아니길..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 가족 내외 분들 대구가신다고 하셨자나요
<CuBric> 밀옹
<CuBric> 카톡으로 사진 보여줄테니
<Alsen> 딸이 거기서 오면 안되는데;
<CuBric> 어떤지 보시오
<yemharc> 헐퀴;
<CuBric> 전송끝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀님 / 아무튼 이번 세미나때 엄청 기대 하겠습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, 기대는 제가 해야지요 굽신굽신
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> CuBric, 이분은 누구심까? 아내분?
<CuBric> 노노
<CuBric> 친한 여동생
<Ponics> 소개좀.. 굽실 굽실..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹 나이가
<Alsen> 파일 안받으심 쳇
<yemharc> 어라..........
<yemharc> 받기 했는데 전송이...............
<yemharc> (포트 막아놨나;;)
<Ponics> 아.. 나이는 숫자가에 불과 하지는 절대 아닙니다.. 니아가... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Ponics> 나이가..
<CuBric> 몇년생?
<Alsen> say hello to goodbye
<Alsen> shontelle
<Ponics> CuBric: / 72 입니다.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Alsen> 노래 좋군요
<CuBric> 72년생?
<Ponics> 넵...
<Alsen> 저에겐 삼촌뻘
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 옹이 맞군요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나보다도 연상 이시니
<Alsen> 포닉님은 존안을 뵙고 난 뒤에는 삼촌이라 부를께요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 존안?
<CuBric> 알센~~
<Alsen> 네
<CuBric> 카톡 플필사진이 소시 같은데
<Alsen> 읭? 소시아닌데
<CuBric> 누구지
<Ponics> 헉.... 역시 나이가.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics> 나이가 나이가... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 옹일뿐
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 내일 번개모임때 노래방 가는거 어때요?
<CuBric> 노래방이라
<Alsen> 구로쪽 노래방 저렴하지 않나요?
<CuBric> 목 찌져지는 날이 되겠군
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 디셈버 5단 고음 보여주겠음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 이왕만나는거 재미지게 노는게 ㅋ
<Alsen> 여자들처럼 사진찍고 이러지 못하니까
<CuBric> 알센
<CuBric> 플필사진 누구?
<Alsen> 그냥 처자사진이죠
<Alsen> 남김말에 쉿! 이라고 되어있자나요
<CuBric> 아스케키 가능?
<Ponics> 주소좀... 굽실 굽실
<CuBric> 알센= 이 처자?
<CuBric> 포닉옹 무슨 주소를?
<Ponics> 아까 아는 언냐 계시다는.. 그분 사진 있는 주소좀.. 굽실 굽실..
<CuBric> 저요?
<Alsen> when i see you
<Alsen> 내가 널 볼때
<Ponics> CuBric: / 헉.. 본인 사진 이셨나효 ? 아까 말한 그 사진이 ?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ???
<CuBric> 엉키고 있는 스토리
<Alsen> 헐, 마초맨 사망했다네요
<yemharc> .......
<Alsen> 워리워와 헐크호건의 전성시대의 또하나의 레슬러가;;
<Alsen> pow pow the one~
<Ponics> 머 전 짜고치는 고스톱과 같은 프로레슬링은 안봅니다..
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ 전 짜고치는 맞고가 더...
<Ponics> 앗싸~!
<Alsen> 전 UFC
<Alsen> 그라운드 기술걸고 투팍투팍~
<CuBric> 알센군
<Alsen> ?
<CuBric> 나랑 낼 옥타곤 플레이를
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 남자랑 안해요
<Alsen> 여자랑 합니다
<CuBric> 여자 패서 머하게
<Alsen> http://blog.naver.com/kim94886?Redirect=Log&logNo=80128865830
<Alsen> 이런거죠
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 아.. 이놈의 만성 허접콤맹 언제쯤 탈출 할수 있을까효 ?
<CuBric> 알센군이 터지겠군
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 나도 콤맹이어유
<Alsen> 이제 슬슬 두통이 오기 시작하네요
<Alsen> 여러분 인간의 한계는 삼일이 맞나봐요
<Alsen> 자야 하려나;;
<yemharc> 아..........왜 이리 심심한가 했더니
<yemharc> 아무도 없는 방에서 음악도 안 틀고 있으니 심심할수밖에 orz
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> ?
<Alsen> 전 아이튠즈로 음악듣고 있는뎁
<CuBric> 낼 데세랄 과 캠코더 중에
<Alsen> 라디오채널에서 힙합으로
<CuBric> 어떤걸 들고 오면 좋을듯 하오
<Alsen> 들고오는건 블랙박스
<CuBric> ?
<yemharc> bundo, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 분도옹 입장
<bundo> ^^;
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 소문을 듣자하니
<CuBric> 전업주부 라는.....
<bundo> 랜덤옹의 잉클챗 ㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 위키 규칙하고 문법문서 다 끝났어요. 이제야 본문(?)작성 들어갑니다 으헝 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 네 맞어요 전옵 주부
<yemharc> 이제 선전해야지 히히
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 네
<CuBric> 혹시 그거 있으신지요
<bundo> ?
<CuBric> 939핀 amd 엄마보드
<Alsen> 마초맨, 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<bundo> 나 하드웨어 취급 안해유 흑ㄷ흑
<CuBric> 흑흑
<CuBric> 아 분도옹
<yemharc> Don`t install the OS named Ubuntu  :::   http://goo.gl/v3V24
<bundo> 그리고 기브엔테이크에 다 가져다 주어서 나 거기에유
<CuBric> 낼 밀옹 나 알센군 하고 번개하는데
<bundo> 거지 흑흑
<Ponics> 헛.. 분도님 / 넙죽...
<CuBric> 오실맘 있으신지요
<bundo> 오 Ponics  옹
<Ponics> 분도님 / 이번 우ㅂㅌ 세미나 때 다과와 언냐들이 제공된다는데 사실인가효 ?
<bundo> CuBric, 저는 공식 자리만 가요 (경호원 5명 대동하고 ...) 다구 당할까봐서.,...
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Ponics,  다음 직원이 여자분이라는 정보 빡에는...
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<jincreator> 앗, 분도님 들어오셨군요.
<CuBric> 그 여직원을 낚아보아요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그리고 이번 세미나에 아이유가 등장한다는 첩보가 있던데 맞나효 ?
<jincreator> 다음에는 여직원과 다정히 숨어있을 수 있도록 휴게실에 차를 개조한 공간이 하나 있습니다.
<Alsen> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=freeboard&no=1000192
<Alsen> 일단 보십니다
<bundo> Ponics, 포포포 스터 일것입니더 OTL...
<bundo> 아이유 포스터 OTL..
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 카톡 하시오요
<bundo> 네..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 아... 포스터... 그렇쿤효.. 이번에 아이유 동영상이 상영되겠군효..
<CuBric> 내가 동반하고 갈지도 모를
<CuBric> 처자 사진을 보여줄까 하오
<bundo> 보내세유
<CuBric> 친추를 먼저
<Ponics> CuBric: / 아.. 저도 저도... 사진 보내주세욘... 굽실.. 굽실..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 카톡친추를 해야함
<Ponics> CuBric: / 저는 수투핏 폰 입니다...
<CuBric> ??
<bundo> 박??
<CuBric> cubric812
<CuBric> 로 친추 하시오요
<CuBric> 이게 나의 카톡앙디
<bundo> 차단 했음
<bundo> 음하하
<Ponics> CuBric: / 슴하트폰 이 아닌.. 스투핏폰 입니다.
<CuBric> 카톡이 없으면
<CuBric> 전송 못함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아이폰에 사진이 다 있기땜시
<Alsen> 소식: 이틀뒤에 소말리아 해적에 대한 재판이 열린다는 군요.
<bundo> 한별이군 쩝
<Ponics> CuBric: / 저희에겐 전자우편이란 엄청난 서비스가 있흠니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹 친추했으오?
<CuBric> 한별= 아들이름
<bundo> 허한별?
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹이 안뜨고 있음
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 김
<CuBric> 허 는 갑자기 어디서
<bundo> 허한별 = 멋지잖아요 = 지구
<bundo> 엥 왜 처자 사진을 ?
<CuBric> 위로 올려보시어요
<CuBric> 내가 데리고 갈 처자 사진을 어쩌구 저쩌구
<bundo> 오지 마세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 분위기 꺠져요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric> 처자에 관심집중?
<bundo> 저도 애인 이제 안대려 가거든요
<Ponics> 아.. 궁금합뉘다.. 사진좀...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> graudis@gmail.com
<bundo> 스마트 폰떔시 쩝 아내한티 애인 걸림
<CuBric> 난 앤이 아님둥
<CuBric> 친한여동생
<Ponics> 으로... 굽실 굽실..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<bundo> 헉 ~~ 그럼 오세유
<CuBric> 전번을 줘요
<CuBric> mms 로 보낼게
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 010-2356-4268 입니다.
<bundo> CuBric, 전에 우리 모임 온적 있죠 ?
<CuBric> 아니요
<CuBric> 한번도 없슴다
<Alsen> 소식: 핸드폰 중개판매사이트인 세티즌이 해킹되어 140만명의 개인정보가 유출되었다는군요.
<bundo> 그럼 저 본적 없겠군요 ?
<CuBric> 글치용
<bundo> 그럼 오세요 ...
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> 카톡 사진 전송되는군요 음 나도 해봐야징
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 어떠 합네까
<CuBric> 응?
<Alsen> 전 이만 나가봐야 겠네요~
<Ponics> 오.. 근접 볼록렌즈 효과로 인한 셀카 신공..
<bundo> 난 이사람(카촉 사진) 데려 갈께요 CuBric
<Ponics> 멋집니다..
<Alsen> 행복한 주말 되세요
<Alsen> 그럼
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Alsen> 뿅!~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 데려 오지 마삼
<bundo> CuBric, 하하
<CuBric> 포닉옹 폰 뜷어지는듯함
<CuBric> 사진보느라
<Ponics> CuBric: / 제 처지에 찬밥 더운밥 본죽 팥죽 가릴 처지가 아니옵니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> CuBric: / 소개좀 굽쉴 굽실..
<bundo> 아 우리 모임 드디어 덕후 모임에서 탈피 하는듯 ( CuBric 님 역활이 중요함)
<CuBric> 연애는 셀프
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내가 제일 듣기 싫은 게 덕후마왕 이었습니다. 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 덕후중에 최강은 십덕후 라지요...
<bundo> ㅋ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 분도님은 절때루 덕후마왕이 아니옵니다.. 덕후선인 이옵니다...
<bundo> Ponics, 덕후좀 뻬봅시다 쩝 OTL...
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 노총각일뿐...
<Ponics> 분도님 / ㅋㅋ 이미 비쥬얼적 포스가..... 분도님 ㅋㅋ 그래도 애로선인 보다야 덕후선인이 더 괜찮지 않습니까 ?
<CuBric> 써니 인천공항 입국하는날
<bundo> 이번 모임 무언가 튼실할듯 ( 발표 내용 나는 항상 관심 없습니더) ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 플랜카드로 우분투 덕후 모임 환영 써니 이렇게
<CuBric> 해서 나가면
<CuBric> 대박일듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 입국 게이트 에서
<bundo> ㅇㅂㅌ = 우변태(X) > 우분투
<bundo> 이거인데 흑흑
<CuBric> 움찔하는 사람은 분명히 썬
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 밀옹한테 고백했더니 부끄러워 하더이다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ? 어떤 거유 ?
<CuBric> 사랑하오 (하트)
<bundo> 나도 고백 했는데.. 밀님한테...
<bundo> 난 내가 이미 영업해서 다 팔았다 했심 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 딴 시장 알아 보라고 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 그거 아나요 분도옹
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 카톡으로 음성가능하다는걸
<Seony> bundo: 요즘도 많이 바쁘시죠? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니군
<bundo> Seony, 네 이제 제 추진하는 일이 구체화가 되갑니다.
<CuBric> 지금도 바쁨
<CuBric> 이렇게 노느라
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 써니군
<yemharc> bundo, 갑자기 질문받고서 열심히 대답했는데 바로 맹렬한 태★클을 당했죠
<CuBric> 입국할ㄸ
<CuBric> 선물없음ㄴ
<CuBric> 제 출국시킴
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 생각해보면 팔아먹고 뭐고 이전에 기업에서 쓰게 하기엔 무리인거같아요
<bundo> 참 Seony 옹 언제 와요
<jincreator> 전 갑자기 질문받아 대답을 못했죠.
<Seony> 8월 중순요
<bundo> 어제 형선씨하고 술마셨는데
<bundo> 내 꼬봉임 (김형선)
<yemharc> jincreator, 전 더군다나 처음 출석 orz
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 술 들어가면 재밌는 분이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내 똘마니는 (김인동)
<bundo> 내 사업 반려자는 ( 허기행) 마루넷
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥반 너무 착해서 탈이고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 마루넷 사장님하고도 벌써 친해지셨나봐요
<bundo> 네 저한테 많이 도와 달라는 군요 쩝
<bundo> 함께 동반 하기로 했습니다
<Seony> 거기 마루넷 아직도 주식회사 안냈죠? 아직도 개인사업자죠?
<bundo> 노우 주에요
<bundo> 주식회사임
<Seony> 오 그래요?
<bundo> (주)마루인터넷
<Seony> 저 한국에 있을때만 해도 개인사업자라, 김인동 위경섭 이런 분들 다 법적으로 무직자였었거든요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 인동이 이사임 회사 주식 15% 보유
<Seony> 4대보험도 없이.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 출세했구나
<Seony> 한국 가면, 오오 출세 오오 이러면서 밥 얻어먹어야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 그래요 술자리에서 " 김이사 가 내~~"
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 인동이 Ponics 차 타고 오다 Ponics 차에 오바이트 대량 했음 .. 으 ~~ 내가 대충 치워 주고 나나깐 머라냐면
<bundo> \"형 한잔 더하자" 나 참 ~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오 미남 현인 leehyunin ^^;
<leehyunin> bundo, 으악 안녕하십니까
<bundo> 명환(자칭미남)이 견재 세력으로 현인이 키우는 중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<leehyunin> 어이쿠 하하하
<Seony> 현재 우분투 데탑에서, GUI메뉴에서 무선랜 잡는 건 iwconfig가 아니라 다른 명령어로 잡히는 건가요?
<Seony> 보니까 wpa supplicant가 나오는데..
<jincreator> 현인님, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> Seony, 그거 제가 글쓴거 있어요 터미널서 명령어 잠시요
<Seony> bundo: 혹시 이거요? http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=81545
<CuBric> 피자빵 먹어야징
<leehyunin> jincreator, 안녕하세요, 직접 만나고 나서 IRC에서 만나니 더 반갑습니다 하하
<jincreator> 음...NetworkManager로는 못하려나요?
<jincreator> 네, 저도 반갑네요. 흐흐
<Seony> jincreator: 터미널에서 제어하려구요.
<Seony> 예를 들어서 무선 접속이 끊어졌을 때 이걸 다시 연결하는 스크립트를 만들려고 하거든요
<bundo> Seony, 으아악 형선이 양반 아님 사회적 기어 준비중인데 내가 인프라 연결 중이거든요
<bundo> 내가 인천 인맥은 더 있잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony>  bundo, ㅎㅎ그렇군요
<jincreator> 네, 근데 그게 터미널용으로도 뭔가 있기는 하네요. nmcli라던가 nm-tool이라던가 말이죠.
<bundo> 방금 전화 와서 서니 8월 온다고 해주었음
<Seony> jincreator, 자동화된 스크립트를 만들어야하니까 아마 iwconfig로 해야할 거 같네요.
<Seony> bundo: ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<bundo> leehyunin, 이번에  PHP Fest 와 우분투 정기 세미나가 겹쳐서 아쉽습니다.
<leehyunin> leehyunin, 11.04 출시 기념 잔치까지 함께여서 무척 기대했는데 동아리 발표회까지 셋이 겹쳤네요 하하하
<bundo> 올해 대학 동아리의 OSS 행사에 저와 명환이좀 불러 주세요
<bundo> 단숨에 달려 갑니더 ^^;
<leehyunin> 와 참으로 고맙습니다. 직접 꾸리거나 꾸린다는 소식을 들으면 꼭 알리겠습니다!
<bundo> 넵 , 그리고 꾸리는데 어려움 있음 저에게 연락하라고 전달해 주십시요 ^^ 헤헤
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> bundo, ubuntu-kr.org 먹통인가요?
<bundo> 어 그러네요
<bundo> 된장
<yemharc> 링크 걸고 확인하는데 리디렉션이 안가서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그거 DNS 옮겨야징
<Ponics> 분도님 / 저기 초고수 밀님 께서 앞으로 큰응가 하신다니... 매우 매우 기대 되옵니다.
<yemharc> 으잌
<bundo> 난 조금 무언가 하면 직책 맡기는게 특기 인데 ...쩝
<yemharc> 우분투 나빠요 우분투 깔지 마세요 http://goo.gl/v3V24
<bundo> yemharc, 골라 잡아 보세요 (리더 ) ~~
<yemharc> bundo, 그냥 위키나.....(덜덜)
<yemharc> bundo, 그래도 위키 조금조금 진척되고 있습니다 :)
<bundo> 히히 수고에 감사합니다.
<leehyunin> bundo, 꼭 그렇게 하겠습니다
<bundo> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php
<jincreator> 우분투 깔지 말라는 동영상을 보면 한국어 영상인데 영어 댓글이 꽤 있더군요.
<bundo> yemharc, 제가 나중에 틀린 부분은 수정 하겠습니다
<yemharc> 분도님의 [술배를 조심하자] 문서가 [우분투] 문서로 개편되었습니다 : http://goo.gl/RAaom
<bundo> 우리는 "우분투 한국 사용자 모임" 이 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 로코팀이라고 명명해야 하나요?
<bundo> "우분투 한국 로컬팀 " 이며 그에 따른 자원이
<bundo> 포럼 , IRC , 메일링 , 번역 , 위키  가 있는 구조입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 로컬팀이 맞는 명칭이군요
<yemharc> (수정수정)
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 그리고
<bundo> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/ = 우분투 한국 로코팀의 한국어 위키 입니다.
<bundo> 영문 위키는 따로 있습니다. ^^;
<yemharc> 그 부분은 알고 있는데 조금 애매해서 따로 명시할까 하는 중이에요
<bundo> 지역 모임은 뒤로 뼤는게 저는 합당하다 봅니다
<yemharc> 일단 거의 절대다수의 한국유저는 한글위키를 이용하기도 하고요
<bundo> 특히 해병대 모임 같은 사조직은 아주 싫어 합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ Seony
<yemharc> 로컬팀 관련 부분은 하위문서로 빼려고 하는데 지역모임별 문서가 있어서
<yemharc> 그거 정리해서 하나에 때려박으려구요
<bundo> 넵
<Seony> bundo: 저는 모이는 거 자체를 별로 안좋아해서요.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 현재 위키가 실질적으로 작성하는게 저뿐인지라 작업속도가 더디옵나이다 (__)
<bundo> 제일 중요한건 제가 항상 말한 " 행동(실천)" 입니다. 그런 면에서 yemharc님은 중요한 거죠
<yemharc> 근데 사실
<yemharc> 위키 작성보다 더 고생한건 저번 OSS모임 참석이었어요 (...)
<yemharc> 어떻게든 그날 정시퇴근해서 가려고 그 전날 새벽 4시까지 으헝.......
<bundo> 제가 그건 활동하며 느낀건 저를 좋아하는 이들은 제가 이루는 일을 좋아 하는게 아니고 "열심히 하는 실천"을 좋아 하는거란거를 알았습니다.
<bundo> 리더는 '행동(실천)" 으로 평가 받습니다 헤헤
<yemharc> 깃발 세우고 앞으로 나가니 따라갈 맘이 생기는거죠
<bundo> 근데 우리 자꾸 좌파 되가는거 같아유
<bundo> 흐흐
<bundo> 우파인데 "우분투"
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 회사서 우분투 쓰니까 주변 사람중에 관심 보이는 사람들이 물어봐서
<yemharc> 우분투랑 리눅스에 대해 조금 설명해주니 이런 말을 들었습니다 [빨갱이 프로그램이네?!]   .............뭐?!
<bundo> yemharc,  한국어 위키에 제일 중요한건
<bundo> 우분투란 ? 이게 제일 위고요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 그리고 2번쨰는 사용법이고요
<bundo> 로코팀 어쩌구는 뒤입니다.
<bundo> 제일 뒤
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 사용법 관련해서 나누기가 애매한데
<bundo> 어 그러니깐 위키는 우분투 사용자가 처음 무언가 알아 가는 곳이 되야 하는데
<bundo> 암튼 로코팀같은 조직 어쩌구가 제일 위에 있을 이유 없습니다
<yemharc> 그걸 위해서는 필요한 정보가 우선순위로 있어야 하는거군요
<bundo> 제 맘 아시죠 ^^;
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 전 포럼이 활성화 수준이 높아서 되려 위키를 데이터베이스로 생각했었거든요
<bundo> 저 도 같아요
<yemharc> 그래서 저렇게 나열했던건데, 선행학습용도라면 로코팀은 제일 아래로 가야 하려나요
<bundo> 뜻에 동감ㅎ ㅏㅂ니다.
<yemharc> 음.......
<bundo> 위키의 존재 이유를 보자고요
<Ponics> 흠냐.. 비가 오는데...
<Ponics> 떱...
<bundo> 초보자 문서로 더 나가야 한다 봅니다
<yemharc> 음....알겠습니다
<yemharc> 지금 문서 분리하려는게 데탑/서버를 폐기하고
<bundo> 그러다 보면 포럼 답변도 위키를 링크걸게 되고
<bundo> 그 위키에서 초보 사용자가 중급 사용자가 되가는 길 ..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 이번 세미나에 아이유의 뮤비를 틀면 모인분들이 좋아 하실까효 ?
<bundo> 제가 원하는 위키 마인드 입니다.
<yemharc> 임의로 이름붙여서 쉬운 방식의 해결법 / 터미널을 이용한 해결법 / 고급자용(패치 등) 해결법 으로 나눠둘까 하는 중이에요
<bundo> yemharc, 굿
<yemharc> 근데 이 경우 단점이 같은문제점에 대해 중복되는 경우가 생긴다는건데
<bundo> Ponics, 화춘화 안될깡 ? 헤헤
<yemharc> 이걸 바꿔서 해당 목록 하나에 대해 문서 안에서 세 파트로 나누면 되지 않을까 합니다
<yemharc> 그래픽 드라이버 설치 라는 문서가 있고
<bundo> 지경부 공개SW 공식 대사로 화춘화 밀어 보는 중입니다 , 으하하
<Ponics> 분도님 / 하춘화 뮤비 HD 버전 파일을 주옵소서.. 그럼 틀어 드리겠사옵니다..
<yemharc> 안쪾에 순서대로 GUI방법 / CLI방법 / 고급방법 식으로요
<Ponics> 초고수 밀님 / 역시.. 초고수 이시군효.. 밀님이 말씀하시는 CLI 가 꼬맨드 라인 인풋 을 말하는건 아니겠지효 ?
<bundo> yemharc, 해보십시오 제 스타일은 알아서 하라입니다. 헤헤
<bundo> 방임 = 상대 존중
<yemharc> Ponics, 어잌쿠 어려운 말 쓰면서 주름잡는건 지양해야 하는데 죄송합니다 꾸벅꾸벅
<yemharc> 정정해서 마우스로 하자 / 키보드로 하자 / 삽질하자 입니다
<yemharc> bundo, 일단 노력해 보겠습니다 :)  중간중간 확인 잘 부탁드립니당 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^
<CuBric> 밀옹
<Ponics> CLI 모드 = 터미널 모드 = 도스 모드 = 타자 모드 이옵니까 ?
<yemharc> 네?
<CuBric> 머하고 놀지옹
<yemharc> Ponics, 넵 그래서 키보드로 하자 입니다
<yemharc> CuBric, 음.... 글쎄요;;
<bundo> 요즘은 이노래가 좋테유 나참 원 ~~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAn4Fv4tIo
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 이몸이 디셈버 5단 고음 비스무리 가능한데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀옹 귀를 해탈해 버릴까옹
<bundo> CuBric, 그럼 이번 정기세미나서 노래 가능해요 ?
<yemharc> (저는 잠시 흡연타임 >.<b)
<CuBric> 그런데서 노래안함
<bundo> 나보고 하라는데 대신좀 하세요 CuBric !!!!
<CuBric> 듀엣은 가능
<CuBric> 분도옹이 남자키 하시오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 노래 부를 사람 넘겼당 으하하
<CuBric> 내가 여자키를
<bundo> 전 걍 감상 안돼유 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 안됨
<CuBric> 사랑의 서약을 부르시지오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbX-Ce09iE 아 이거 올렸더니 노래 하라고 난리임 흑흑
<CuBric> 푸악
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 보너스 에밀에게 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAMCvmam5Ho&NR=1
<yemharc> 우킼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> 명환이 ㅋㅋ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxLPHmgasM&NR=1
<bundo> 명환이 제자분이 나보고 쪽지로 누구시냐고 보내데유 나참 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 저번 OSS모임 마치고 돌아가면서 명환이형한테 '학원 열면 수업들어도 되요?' 하니 '공짜로 들으러 와 임마' 하신 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 여자라서 친절히 답해주었습니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 으잌ㅋ
<Ponics> 헛... 밀님이 언냐 여셨나횬 ?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Ponics> 우짠지!
<yemharc> 남자에요!
<CuBric> 포닉옹의 득달같은 여자 사냥
<jincreator> 언냐 여셨는데 지금은 남자군요.
<yemharc> 리눅스 좋아하는 여성분이 계시면 제가 먼저 고백할거라구요!
<yemharc> (부왘부왘)
<bundo> 조만간 내가 레이싱 카페 하고 조인 하고자 할꼐유 흑흑 ~~
<CuBric> 난 결혼하게 된 계기가...
<CuBric> 온라인 겜하다가....
<bundo> 오 ~~
<CuBric> 울산아가씨를 화악...
<bundo> 오 ~~
<CuBric> 6살차이를...
<bundo> 오 오 ~~~
<CuBric> 첫만남에.... 덥침..
<Ponics> 오... 첫만남에 바로 PVP 하셨군효..
<CuBric> 그리곤 상황종료
<Ponics> CuBric: / 오.. 역시 아이템 과 렙 차이로 이기셨군효..
<CuBric> 노노
<CuBric> 내가 길마 그녀가 길원....
<Ponics> 역시... 공대장 자격으로 오프에서 그 분과 PVP 하셔서.. 이기셨으니... 평생 파티를 하신듯...
<Ponics> 평생 파티원에 소환수 까지...
<CuBric> 겜안함
<Ponics> CuBric: 님은 능력자~!
<CuBric> 분도옹을 자꾸 보고 있으면
<CuBric> 설운도 옹이 생각나는....
<bundo> 헉
<bundo> 저는 음 인생으로 치면 송대관 비슷 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 태진아 캐릭터가 있어야 할텐데...
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 내노래 들어보려오?
<bundo> 보내 줘요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 실시간 빼곤 안함
<bundo> 스트라밍 서버 줄까요 ?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 녹음할줄 모름
<bundo> 참 이번주 좀 바뻣고 다시 한가하게 다음주 보내게 됬습니다.
<bundo> 히히 다시 백수=전업주부 해야징
<bundo> 헉 주부를 위한 xubuntu
<bundo> imxubuntu, 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 음...
<imxubuntu> wnqnfksy....dk..;;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 위키 기본 폰트 크기를 좀 키우는게 좋을거같아요
<imxubuntu> wkatlaksdy... nabi Rkfrh dhfrpdy;;
<Ponics> 분도님 / ㅋㅋ
<bundo> yemharc, 난 디폴트가 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 글이 길어지면 http://goo.gl/wphPZ 이런식으로 가독성이 곤두박질을 쳐서요
<bundo> 모뎀 쓰남 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imxubuntu 님의 글 해석 : 주부라뇨....아..;; 잠시만요... nabi 깔고 올게요;;;
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 심심해서
<CuBric> 태연 노래 부르는중
<bundo> 아 우리는 이상한 사람들 참 잘 모여요 그쵸 CuBric ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹 보면
<CuBric> 포니차가 생각나고
<bundo> 앞으로 우분투 한국 리더들은 정신과 감정서 제출 의무화 해야 겠어요
<bundo> 다 탈락 하겠지만 ...쩝 ...
<bundo> <== 이사람 부터 문제가 크죠
<Seony>  ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 나도 로코멤버 할수 있으옹
<bundo> 네..
<CuBric> 까다롭다면...
<CuBric> 나 울어버릴것임...
<bundo> 우분투 회원 규약 싸인하면 되요
<bundo> 자신의 GPG 키로 싸인하는건데 ..
<CuBric> gpg?
<bundo> 저는 그거 하려고 2008년 초에 3달 반 삽질을 했어요
<bundo> 그리고 다른이들한테 전한거죠
<Ponics> 분도님 / 대출신청이나 보증 신청서나 물품구매 신청서만 아니면 저도 싸인 하겠습니다.
<CuBric> 방법을 모르오...
<jincreator> 별거 아니고 신체포기각서입니다.
<Ponics> 헉... 신체포기각서... 헉... 그거 법적 효력 없는거 아시죠 ?
<jincreator> 싸인하시면 오픈 소스에 대해 자신의 몸을 바쳐 봉사하게 됩니다. ^^;
<imxubuntu> nabi설치하고 왔습니다;;
<bundo> yemharc, 문서 만들때 제목은한글이지만 페이지는 영문으로 주시는게 좋고요
<imxubuntu> 에효;;
<bundo> 런치패드 찾는중 흑흑
<yemharc> bundo, 네
<DoA> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 페이지 삭제는 관리자 권한이죠?
<yemharc> 목차 목록 기타등등 하면서 좀 색인이 지저분해지고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> DoA, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> CuBric, http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC_%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD_%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9%EC%9E%90_%EB%AA%A8%EC%9E%84:launchpad
<CuBric> 범수 노래 부르는...
<bundo> 이거 주소가 영 왜이리 됬징 ㅎㅎ
<imxubuntu> ;그래픽 드라이버 설치중;;ㅎ 음...이번엔 잘되야 할텐데 말이죠..
<bundo> CuBric, 참고하여 이번 주말 해보세요
<CuBric> 주말이오용
<CuBric> 당직중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 4년전 영문 보며 해본 강분도(3달반 흑흑)
<CuBric> 슬쩍 흟어본 느낌
<CuBric> 별거 없네...
<DoA> 이번에 구성하다 보니 하드가 3개가 됬는데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아,.. 덴장 데본씽크 세일..
<DoA> 아니지아니지 하드가 3개가 아니라 파티션이 3개가 됬는데
<jincreator> 그러고보니 우분투 미러를 제공하려면 하드 용량이 얼마나 필요할까요?
<DoA> 하나엔 우분투 하나엔 윈도우가 있거든요
<yemharc> jincreator, 하드 용량보단 트래픽이.............
<bundo>  CuBric 처음 영문보고 안되서 물어 볼이도 없던 저는유 흑흑
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ;;
<DoA> 그리고 남은 하나는 스토리지 인데 우분투에서 그쪽에 파일을 기록하면
<bundo> 저거 하느라 흑흑 ~~
<DoA> 윈에선 안 보이더라구요;;;;;
<jincreator> 아, 트래픽은 상관 없습니다.
<CuBric> 저거 마지막에 승인은 분도옹이?
<bundo> 아뇨 서니옹이
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 서니옹 담당입니다
<CuBric> 서니군이...
<yemharc> jincreator, 1~2테라 정도면 미러링 될거라고 봅니다
<CuBric> 아 그거 생각나는군옹
<CuBric> 분도옹이 술먹고 저지른...
<CuBric> 만행을...
<CuBric> 엉뚱한 사람을 승인한..
<jincreator> 사실은 제 학교에서도 카이스트나 고려, 경희대처럼 미러링을 해보려고요.
<bundo> 아 저번에 그랬었어요 그래서 저는 승인 작업 안하려고요 헤헤
<CuBric> 그 자리에 내가 있었으오
<bundo> 빨리 대응해주고 싶어서 한건디 .흑흑
<CuBric> 토닥토닥
<CuBric> 그럴수 있으옹
<bundo> 히히
<CuBric> 울다가 웃으면
<CuBric> 알지옹
<bundo> 아 노래 좋타 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9W2qqUBw1E
<bundo> 대관이 형 진짜 멋짐 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 트롯 싫어하는...
<bundo> 저거 락이에유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 나와바유
<bundo> 닉을 쳐야죠
<bundo> Ponics,
<bundo> 알림 기능 ^^;
<CuBric> Ponics , 나와유
<CuBric> Ponics, 나와유
<CuBric> 뜨임 표를 붙어야 하나용
<Ponics> CuBric: / 넹 ?
<CuBric> 오오
<CuBric> 나오오옹
<CuBric> 혹시 그노래 아오오?
<CuBric> 김동률하고 이소은이 부른 기적이라는...
<Ponics> CuBric: / 알지효...
<CuBric> 내가 저나로 그노래를 이미테이션으로
<CuBric> 불러 볼테니
<CuBric> 어떤지 느껴주셔옹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오케이?
<Ponics> CuBric: / >,.< ;;;; 그건 평생 파티원인 그분에 불러주심이...
<CuBric> 울 애기엄마는
<CuBric> 이세상에 없습다
<Ponics> 총각에게 그런거 불러주시면 오해 받습니다..
<Ponics> CuBric: / 헛.. 죄송합니다...
<Ponics> CuBric: / 제가 괜한 말을....
<CuBric> 분도옹이 자꾸 나보고 모임때 노래 대타 하라고 해서
<CuBric> 포닉옹이 내노래를 느껴보고
<CuBric> 분도옹에게 전달을...샤바샤바
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> CuBric: / 분도님에게 직접 하심이...
<CuBric> 오케이
<CuBric> 전번을 안알려주시고 버티심
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나삔 분도옹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Ponics, 아 작년에 상준다는거 받을껄 그랬심 , 제안서 제출에 스펙에 도움 될듯
<bundo> 히히
<CuBric> 분도옹
<Ponics> 분도님 / 넵... 그런 이력은 많은 많을수록 좋습니다.
<bundo> 아 ~~ 별생각 나남
<CuBric> 생으로 들어보아오
<imxubuntu> 와....컴피즈가 참..잘되네요;;ㅎ
<imxubuntu> 역시..다른컴에서 하니;;
<imxubuntu> 그런데...에메랄드를 쓰려고 하는데...무슨 괜찮은 테마 없나요?
<bundo> 다른컴? 어떤 메이커인지 검색중 입니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<CuBric> 쌰~~~~
<imxubuntu> 아..제가 업글한건아니고요..
<imxubuntu> 컴이 2개있는데
<imxubuntu> 메인컴으로..ㅎ
<imxubuntu> 하하..
<imxubuntu> TG삼보..
<bundo> 메인컴 은 외국회사 꺼인가 요 ?
<CuBric> 메이커 컴은 안쓰는
<imxubuntu> 네?..TG삼보는 한국꺼아닌가요?물론 메이커컴은...가격비 성능이..떨어지죠;;ㅎ
<imxubuntu> 세컨컴도..TG삼보입니다..(제가 산게아닙니다..)
<bundo> 그럼 홈치신건가요 ?
<imxubuntu> ...아뇨..아빠의 힘..(?!)
<bundo> 아  죄송합니다. 농담 그만해야죠
<bundo> 헉 아빠 !
<imxubuntu> ?!
<imxubuntu> 는 아니고요...ㅋ
<Ponics> 아웅... 졸립고 심심하고 따분하고 우울하고 심신미약 무기력증 ... 입니다..
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 내 노래를 들어보아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imxubuntu> 엄마의 힘(?!)도 아니고...운안좋게(?!)산겁니다..
<imxubuntu> 조금 됬죠..
<Ponics> 아.. 죄송합니다... 제가 요즘 심한.. 심신미약 이라서... 핸드뽕 들 힘조차... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<CuBric> 키보드는 어찌 치는지...
<Ponics> 발로....
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Ponics> 치고 있습니다..
<CuBric> 발로 저나기 받아보아요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric, 노래 보내 봐요
<CuBric> 어찌 보내요?
<bundo> 나 심심 해유 딩굴 데굴
<bundo> 카톡 안되나유 ?
<CuBric> 카톡이 실시간 대화가 될까유
<bundo> 그럼 포럼에 올려유
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 녹음 장비 없음
<bundo> 핸폰
<CuBric> 아이폰으로 녹음이 되던가
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 된다해도
<CuBric> 추출이..
<imxubuntu> 저..에메랄드 테마받는 곳 잇나요?
<yemharc> imxubuntu, 소프트웨어 센터에서 emerald 라고 검색하면 바로 나옵니다
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=86110&f=2#p86110 ㅋㅋ
<imxubuntu> 아니 그게아니고요..
<bundo> 언니도 있다고 글써줘야 하는데 쩝 OTL...
<bundo> imxubuntu, 에머랄드 한물 갔어요
<imxubuntu> 에메랄드 테마 매니저 말고.. .emerald확장자 가진...테마를 설치할려는데;;참신한 테마없나요?
<imxubuntu> 에메랄드 한물갔어요?
<bundo> 네
<imxubuntu> 그럼뭐가 유행(?!)
<bundo> 디폴트
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<imxubuntu> 아앍ㅋㅋ
<imxubuntu> 그래도...전하겠습니다..ㅋ
<yemharc> imxubuntu, http://www.xfce-look.org  여길 이용해 보심은 어떤가요
<bundo> 요즘우분투 인테페이스에서도 에머랄드 후져안써요
<imxubuntu> www.xfce-look.org 서버와 연결할 수 없습니다.
<imxubuntu>         
<imxubuntu>         
<imxubuntu>         서버가 일시적으로 사용할 수 없거나 또는 너무 많은 접속이 몰리는 상태일 수 있습니다. 잠시 후에 재시도해 보시기 바랍니다.어떤 페이지도 열 수 없다면, 컴퓨터의 네트워크 연결을 확인해 보시기 바랍니다.사용자의 컴퓨터나 네트워크가 방화벽 또는 프록시로 보호되고 있다면, Firefox가 웹에 접속할 수 있도록 허용되어 있는지 확인해
<imxubuntu> 주시기 바랍니다.
<bundo> imxubuntu, 튜닝의 끝은 순정이 듯이 우분투 의 끝은 무엇일까요 ?
<imxubuntu> 순정.이겠죠..하지만 쓰고싶습니다!ㅠㅠ
<imxubuntu> 끝은 안가겠(...);;
<CuBric> 아악
<bundo> "그냥 코분투 쓴다"  입니다
<bundo> 헤헤
<yemharc> 어라........저 사이트 왜 죽었지;;
<imxubuntu> gnome-look.org도 죽었...습니다
<yemharc> (우분투가 코분투로 바뀌어 있는건 못본척)
<bundo> yemharc, 북한 tor 잡힌거 아녀
<jincreator> 지금 이상하게 gnome-look.org, kde-look.org도 다 나갔습니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 부왘ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 북한 사이버 전력은 CIA급 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 겨우?
<bundo> tor 이용하여 시민 단체 온라인 선거 개박살 내주었음 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 공기중으로 전염되는 컴퓨터 바이러스도 만드는 곳인데요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 뉴스서 그러더군요 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imxubuntu> 공기중으로 전염,,ㅋ
<bundo> 우리 한국 우분투도 조심해야해요 저 없어지면(잠수) 부칸이 납치한거로 아세요
<imxubuntu> 아앜;
<bundo> 통일각에서 시위 요망 ( 강분도 돌려줘~~~)
<jincreator> 제가 알기로는 이미 늦었습니다. 우리가 아는 분도님은 현재 북한에 있으며 여기의 닉 bundo는 북한 요원이 위장한 것입니다. 속지 마세요.
<bundo> 쩝
<imxubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> 분도님
<yemharc> 우분투 기금 천만달러가 셔틀워스씨 회사 팔아치운거 이외에 기부도 받았었던가요?
<bundo> 없음
<bundo> 기금 안받음
<jincreator> 응? 정말요?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 나도 기금 안받잖어
<bundo> 받을까?
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋ
<CuBric> 섭외 작업중
<jincreator> 아니 그럼 우분투 재단은 유지를 어떻게 하나요?
<bundo> jincreator, 기금 줘
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 나중에 09년인가에 모금행사 한거 제외하곤 초기 투자기금은 다 개인돈이었죠?
<bundo> 우분투 재단은 다른거이ㅏㅁ
<bundo> 우분투 재단은 다른거에요
<bundo> 우분투 재단은 사회공로 상 주는데고요
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 섭외가 힘들구낭
<bundo> 캐노니칼은 천만 달라 자금으로 한거에요
<DY> 안녕하세여!~
<bundo> 큰돈인데...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> DY 반갑습니다.
<DY> 넵넵 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 섭외는 힘들군요
<bundo> 아무튼 케노니컬은 기부금 안받고요
<DY> jincreator님~ 어제 커널 문제 감사합니다~~
<bundo> 그리고 커네니칼이 우분투 만드는 거 아닙니다.
<bundo> 우분투 커뮤니티가 만드는거죠
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 그걸 지원 하는게 케노니컬이죠
<CuBric> 내가 친한 여동생 사촌언니가 이효리 이고 친한지인 여동생이 이영애 인데 데리고 가면 어찌 되는건가요
<yemharc> bundo, 넵 알겠습니다
<bundo> 우분투 모임 참석 가능 은요
<CuBric> 지금 물밑작업중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그러니까 우분투 커뮤니티도 기부금을 안받는 것인가요?
<bundo> 누구나인데 사실 정신병 없는이들 오면 좋겠습니더
<bundo> 우분투 모임 참석 가능 은요
<bundo> 누구나인데 사실 정신병 없는이들 오면 좋겠습니더
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 이효리 = 정신병 있지않나요 ?
<CuBric> 모름둥
<bundo> 정신과 진단서 제출해달라고 하세유
<bundo> 포럼에 스캔하여 올리면 되요 ^^;
<CuBric> 아까 그 여동생 직업은
<CuBric> 간호사
<bundo> 유저분들이 좋아할것입니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 사실 주변에 여자 많아유 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 여동생이 무서워 할지도
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> CuBric: / 헛.. 그런 고급 정보는 저에게만.. 굽실 굽실..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<DY> 와인으로 실행 가능한 프로그램이 한정 되어 있나용???
<bundo> Dy 와인 홈피에 목록 있습니다.
<DY> 아 그렇군요! 확인해봐야겠네요 ㅎ 정보 감사합니다~
<bundo> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<DY> 엇.. 링크 감사합니다!!ㅎ
<bundo> 위키 많이 변해네 ㅎ
<CuBric> 아 분도옹
<CuBric> 사타 케이블좀 있으신가요
<bundo> DY 왼쪽 메뉴 로 더 볼수 있습니다.
<bundo> CuBric, 어머님 드시는 홍삼 사탕좀 있습니다. ㅎ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<DY> 오 ... 넵 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, http://goo.gl/W5o9s 여기 특징/설명 부분에 뭔가 틀린 정보 있나요?
<Nexusism> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Nexusism, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오랜만에 뵈요
<bundo> 헤헤 저의 우분투 마인드에요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17453&p=86164#p86164
<bundo> yemharc, 위키는요 완성된 글이 아닙니다 .
<Nexusism> 밀님 반갑습니다
<bundo> 따라서 누구나 틀리다고 생각하면 고치겠지요 ^^;
<yemharc> bundo, ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 그런데 아무리 검색을 해서 적용을 해도 전원이 안꺼져요 ㅠㅠ 미치겠네 이거 ㅠㅠ
<Nexusism> 재시작 , 종료시에 먹통 현상이 ... ㅠㅠ
<bundo> acpi 문제인듯
<yemharc> bundo, 다른것보다 그 기금관련 부분이 제대로 정보가 없어서 거의 날조(?!)에 가깝게 써놔서요
<CuBric> 옵테론 버려야 하나
<bundo> 커널 옵션으로 포럼 검색해보십시요 ndsin
<bundo> 커널 옵션으로 포럼 검색해보십시요  Nexusism
<ndsin> 넹?
<Nexusism> acpi=off , force 명령어를 넣었는데두 안됨 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 탭 오타임 ndsin 흑흑
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 엔신 28일 다음에 와요
<cartes_> bundo, 제가 누구게요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 정기 세미나 ...
<ndsin> 네 그럴께요
<cartes_> 잉 먹혔다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 드레끼?
<bundo> cartes_,  전혀 안굼굼헤요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> CuBric, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 드레끼 옹
<cartes_> bundo, 저 누군지 알면 바로 반말하실텐데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 카테스네 집에 손님 놀러왔어용
<CuBric> 드레끼 옹이구만
<cartes_> 노노
<bundo> 드레키 아닌듯
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 외면
<bundo> 암튼 닉바꾸며 농락하는  유저는 벤 입니다.
<bundo> 서니옹 옵 가져다 장착하세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> imsu
<bundo> ㅅㅂ
<cartes_> ;;;
<CuBric> ㅇ ㅆ
<bundo> 벤
<cartes_> 두분이 친하신까봐요
<bundo> 영구벤
<cartes_> 임수씨 머라하지마세요 저희집 손님이에용 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 임수....
<CuBric> 모임때 똥꼬에서 피나게 해줄테당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<CuBric> 임수군
<bundo> 나요즘 바뻐서 IP 확인 못하는데
<CuBric> 피떵 각오행
<bundo> 아주 놀고 있군 imsu
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<imsu> 놀러왔으니까 놀아야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> CuBric: 그리 험한 말씀을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 임수군을 으슥하고 음침하고 어둑한 곳으로 끌고가서
<bundo> imsu, 노인 희롱죄 알어 ?
<imsu> bundo: 노인 희롱죄?? -> 주부 희롱죄
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 큐브릭아찌 취향이 SM인줄 몰랐어요
<bundo> 형법 428조 노인(분도) 희롱은 영구 벤에 취한다
<CuBric> 카테군도 피떵이다
<imsu> 주부희롱죄는 제외 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흐흐 나도 전에 한아이알씨에서
<bundo> 다른 닉으로 겜방서 들어와 질문 해본적 있음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그리고 싸가지들 골라 나중 혼내 주었징 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 겜방 흐흐흐
<imsu> 나도 그래볼깡 ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> sudo halt -n 명령얼 쳤을때 한번은 정상적으로 종료가 되고 또 한번은 먹통이고 --;
<bundo> imsu, 그게 둘이 만나거 아녀 ?
<bundo> 보니깐 드라케 등등  만난다며 ?
<imsu> bundo: 부르니깐 간거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imxubuntu> 저...에메랄드 테마를 받고 설치해서 emerald --replace하고..설치된테마를 더블클릭을 계속 해도 안되네요..
<imsu> 우린 강북맨들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 캉북
<imsu> 헉 에메랄드 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모름 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> imxubuntu, 후지다고 말한건 요즘 스타일을 에머랄드가 못따라와요
<jincreator> imxubuntu님, 설마 설치만 하고 설정에서 해당 테마를 사용하도록 변경은 안한 건 아니죠?
<imxubuntu> 그...use emerald에 no를 yes로 바꿨습니다..
<imxubuntu> (gedit로 무슨파일...)
<bundo> 에머랄드 개발 멈춘게 2년 넘은듯
<imxubuntu> 그거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<jincreator> 음...그러니까 바탕화면을 바꿀 때 바탕화면 그림을 다운받는 것으로 끝이 아니라 그 그림을 배경으로 사용하도록 지정을 해주잖아요.
<imxubuntu> 네
<bundo> 우분투가 컴피즈 통합 되고 (7.10) 부터 의미가 없어 진거죠
<Nexusism> 부팅 옵션대로 한번 해볼게요
<imxubuntu> 그거 더블클릭..했는데요..
<Nexusism> 부팅때 f6누르고 진입하는건가;
<jincreator> 마찬가리조 에메랄드도 에메랄드가 가지고 있는 테마 중 내가 설치한 이 테마를 사용하라고 지정을 해 줘야죠.
<jincreator> 가리조->가지로
<imxubuntu> 어떡해합니까?
<bundo> 디폴트가 짱이라니까요 흐흐
<jincreator> 아, 이제는 컴피즈를 안쓰니 이런 질문 받을 때마다 힘드네요. ^^;
<jincreator> 에메랄드 관리자인가 뭔가 하는 것 있지 않나요?
<imxubuntu> 네
<imxubuntu> Emerald Themer...;;
<jincreator> 거기서 테마 목록 중 자신이 설치한 테마가 골라져 있나요?
<imxubuntu> 설치한 테마를 더블클릭하기만 했는데요?
<imxubuntu> 그리고 들어오면..
<imxubuntu> 선택이 안되있습니다
<jincreator> 네, 선택이 되도록 하시면 됩니다. 참 쉽죠? ^^;
<imxubuntu> ?!;;;
<jincreator> 아마 밑의 적용 버튼을 눌러야지 완전히 되었던 것으로 기억합니다.
<jincreator> ...아니 혹시 창에 적용 버튼이 없나요?
<imxubuntu> 없...
<imxubuntu> 습니다
<jincreator> 음...어떻게 했더라?
<imxubuntu> 끝내기...밖에 없네요
<jincreator> 일단 구글에서 에메랄드 관리자 스샷을 찾아보기는 하겠지만 큰 기대는 하지 마세요. 그놈 3에 눌러앉았더니... ^^;
<imxubuntu> 네;
<jincreator> ...기억을 더듬어 보니 선택 후 끝내기를 누른 후 로그아웃했다 들어와야 적용되었던 것 같기도 하네요.
<bundo> 난 이번 세미나 jincreator 발표가 제일 기대됨 흥미로울듯
<bundo> 히히
<jincreator> 응? 어째서요?
<bundo> 나 다른 발표들 다 내 관심사 아니고 그놈3은 관심사 거든요
<imxubuntu> 음..선택후 끝내기를 누른후.. 로그아웃 했다 들어와야 한다고요?
<jincreator> 근데 기대가 높을수록 실망이 커질수도 있습니다. ^^;
<imxubuntu> ;;
<imxubuntu> 안됩니다..ㅠ
<jincreator> 음...일단 에메랄드가 정상적으로 돌아는 가고 있는거죠?
<imxubuntu> 그게 무슨말씀이죠?
<imxubuntu> 정상적으로 돌아 가고 있다뇨?
<jincreator> 그러니까 창 가장자리가 자신이 원하는 에메랄드 테마로 바뀌지는 않았지만 우분투 기본 창 가장자리 테마는 아닌 거죠?
<imxubuntu> 네 아예없습니다..
<imxubuntu> 허허..
<jincreator> 창 가장자리가 아예 없다고요?
<imxubuntu> 네
<imxubuntu> 그래서...다시 gtk테마로 돌아가게했ㅈㅅ..
<imxubuntu> 아..
<imxubuntu> 죠..
<jincreator> 음...그럼 에메랄드가 아예 실행이 안되고 있는 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 아니면 뭔가 다른 문제가 있거나...
<imxubuntu> emerald --replace했는데 도 그러네요;;
<jincreator> 원래 에메랄드가 정상적으로 돌아가면 에메랄드 기본 테마에 의해 가장자리가 반투명할겁니다.
<imxubuntu> 그럼 아예안돌아가는 건가요?
<jincreator> 지금 xubuntu이시죠?
<imxubuntu> 아니요..우분투입니다
<imxubuntu> 밀고..다시깔았...
<jincreator> 아, imxubuntu가 아니라 iwasxubuntu군요.
<imxubuntu> ㅋ
<imubuntu> 허허..
<jincreator> 혹시 compiz fusion icon 이라는 거 설치하셨나요?
<imubuntu> 네!
<jincreator> 우분투 11.04인가요?
<imubuntu> 네!
<jincreator> 혹시 패널 어딘가에 파란 상자에 흰색 마우스 포인터가 있는 아이콘 없나요?
<imubuntu> 있습니다
<jincreator> 그거 오른 클릭 후 select window decorator -> emerald 해보세요.
<imubuntu> 네
<imubuntu> 와..창이 사라졌어요
<imubuntu> ㅎ
<jincreator> 무슨 창이요?
<imubuntu> 창 가장자리요..
<jincreator> 음...일단 select window decorator 사용하면 원래대로 돌릴 수 있지 않나요? metacity인가?
<imubuntu> gtk..말씀하시는 거죠?
<imubuntu> 돌아왔습니다
<jincreator> 근데 에메랄드 테마를 다운받아 설치 후에서야 창 가장자리가 안나오는 건가요, 아니면 에메랄드 프로그램 설치 직후부터 안나왔나요?
<imubuntu> 에메랄드 설치직후요..(emerald --replace때부터요.)
<imubuntu> 설치해서..에메랄드 테마가 안나오고 이런건 아닙니다
<jincreator> 끙...원래는 에메랄드 설치하면 바로 잘 나와야 하거든요.
<imubuntu> 에휴..컴피즈는 잘되는데;;
<jincreator> 현재 구글링중인데 11.04에서 에메랄드가 돌아가지 않는 문제가 있지 않나 조심스레 추정해봅니다.
<imubuntu> 아..안되...ㅠ
<imubuntu> 그럼 gtk테마중엔 괜찮은거 없나요?
<imubuntu> 그럼 일찍 접죠..뭐;
<jincreator> equinox가 가장 유명하지요.
<imubuntu> ?!
<imubuntu> 그건 뭐죠?
<jincreator> 요즘 대세는 equinox gtk 테마 + faenza 아이콘 테마 + nautilus elementary + gloobus preview 입니다.
<jincreator> equinox는 엄밀히 말하면 테마라기보다는 gtk 테마 엔진일 겁니다.
<imubuntu> 어디에서 받나요?
<jincreator_> 웹서핑하면서 탭을 너무 많이 열었더니 컴퓨터가 감당을 못하는군요. 새로 사고 싶네요. T.T
<jincreator_> 앗, 원래 닉으로 돌아가지지가 않잖아!
<imubuntu> ?!jincreator님..과 jincreator_님?;;의 차이점은?
<jincreator_> jincreator로 접속했다가 웹브라우저가 나가면서 끊겼는데 서버에서는 아직 로그인중이라 판단해서 제가 들어올 때 jincreator 닉을 사용하지 못하게 하고 있습니다.
<jincreator_> Nickname is already in use: jincreator
<imubuntu> 으음;;
<imubuntu> 그렇군요;
<jincreator_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox && sudo apt-get update
<jincreator_> 하시면 ppa 추가와 업데이트가 이루어집니다.
<imubuntu> 네
<jincreator_> 다음 시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서 equinox-theme 설치하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator_> 또는 원하시면 equinox-ubuntu-theme도 같이 설치하셔도 되고요.
<jincreator_> 제가 도서관인데 6시까지라 좀 있으면 나가야 합니다.
<Ponics>  흠냐...
<jincreator_> 그건 그렇고 드디어 이번 세미나에서 오픈스택 강연을 들을 수 있게 되었군요!
<imubuntu> faenza 아이콘 테마 설치법좀요;;
<imubuntu> 아..찾았다!
<jincreator_> 네, 두 테마 모두 같은 ppa에 있습니다.
<imubuntu> E: equinox-ubuntu-theme 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<imubuntu> ..?!
<imubuntu> 아악..
<imubuntu> faenza가..없어요..시냅틱에도..
<imubuntu> 세상에 이런일이?...
<jincreator> equinox-ubuntu-theme이 아직 11.04용으로는 안만들어 놓았네요.
<imubuntu> 어흑..
<jincreator> faenza-icon-theme 설치하세요.
<imubuntu> ?
<imubuntu> 어디에 있나요/
<jincreator> 전 이제 도서관 끝나서...다른 고수분들이 충분히 도와주실 겁니다.
<imubuntu> 어..있다.
<imubuntu> 허허;;
<Seony> 아... wpa_supplicant가 제대로 동작이 안되서 스트레스 받기시작... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니야
<Seony> 넵
<CuBric> 하와이에 939보드 중고 있드낭
<CuBric> amd
<Seony> 하와이엔 없을 거에요. 컴퓨터 없이 사는 사람이 한둘이 아니라...
<CuBric> 한국하곤 다른가 보군
<Seony> 많이 다르죠. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서버 구축하려던 보드가 나가버려서...
<CuBric> 어제 으악 하고 우울하고 그랬다는
<yemharc> 아..........오늘은 여기까지 해야지
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 집에 보드좀 없으오
<yemharc> 전 데탑도 없으오
<CuBric> 어억
<CuBric> 모니터는 있으오?
<Seony> 아아 나도 기계식 키보드 하나 사고잡다..
<yemharc> NoteBook Freedom~
<CuBric> 서니야
<Ponics> 초고수 밀옹 / 오... 초고수 시라서.. 얼라 아뎁터 이시군효... 데탑 안쓰시고..
<CuBric> 키보드 하나 맹그러
<Seony> 맹글 시간에 그냥 하나 살래요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 시간이 문제가 아니라 돈이 문제아닐까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시간=돈이라서요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알바를 뛰어도 1시간에 $11 인데요. 5시간 동안 만들어도 55불.
<Seony> 그냥 하나 사고말죠.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 와우~! 1시간에 $11 ... 고액 이시군효... 저 미쿡 갔을때 양키 엔지니어 하루 페이가 $2,000 이였....
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 하와이에서 전기분야 엔지니어 연봉이 얼마나 되낭
<Seony> Ponics: 11불이면 아주 싸죠. 저임금 노동자 수준이에요.
<Seony> CuBric: 음.. 연봉이라면 못해도 한 7만 이상은 되지않을까 싶은뎅뇨
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 나 거기가면 돈벌수 있을까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Seony: / 페스트 푸드 파트 타임이.... ?
<CuBric> 전기 통신 컴터 복합으로
<Seony> Ponics: $8쯤 할 거에요. 이 동네 수준으로는..
<Seony> CuBric: 미쿡사람들은 여러가지 다 한다고 하면 별로 안좋아해요.
<CuBric> 한가지 분야만?
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 회계학과 나온 사람이 컴퓨터를 한다고 이력서를 쓰면,
<CuBric> 그래야 전문적으로 보이나
<Seony> "어떻게 회계학과 나온 사람이 컴퓨터를 해? 회계학과 나왔으면 회계만 해야지."
<Seony> 컴퓨터도 잘할 줄 알면, 회계는 아주 잘은 못하겠네. 이런 식이죠
<CuBric> 한길만 보는거군
<yemharc> 우리나라도 그러면 얼마나 좋아 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네. 하나만 파면 되요. 어차피 컴퓨터는 고치는 업체가 따로 있으니까, 니는 니 할일만 잘해라 그거에요
<CuBric> 나 그럼 전기로 가야하낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전기 산업기사도 있는데
<Ponics> Seony: / 아하.. 그럼 저처럼 허접 콤맹은... 환영 받겠군효... 다 못하니..
<Seony> 그래서 삼성이 자동차를 만든다? 에이 그거 누가 사요. 라는 게 미쿡애들 반응이에요.
<CuBric> 쿠아
<Ponics> CuBric: / 아무튼 아까 그 친한 동생이라고 하시는 언냐 소개팅좀.. 굽실 굽실..
<Seony> 아는 형 하나 전기공인데...
<Seony> 차는 Infinity G35
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Seony: / 사실 차값은 항쿡이랑 비슷한 수준인듯 합니다.. 다만 채감 물가 수치가 항쿡이 훨씬 높지요...
<Ponics> Seony: / 닷치 SUV 도 그리 비싸지 않은듯 합니다..
<Seony> Ponics: 네. 체감하는 물가가 좀 많이 달라요.
<Seony> 그런 점에서 차값은 미국이 많이 싸죠.
<Seony> 이번에 친구 하나 토요타 캠리 신형 샀는데 $27,000 주고 샀거든요.
<Ponics> Seony: / 하지만.. 항쿡의 임금 수준은 필리핀 노동자 수준이죠... 차값은 미쿡 물가 수준에 생필품은 니뽕과 같은 수준인 곳이 바로 항쿡 입니다..
<Seony> 네. 임금수준이 문제...
<Seony> 사실 한국에서는 스타벅스 커피 마시면 된장이라고 욕하지만, 미국에서는 싼편이거든요. 갈데가 거기 밖에 없기도 하구요.
<Seony> 아이스 블랙티 벤티 사이즈면 3불도 안하는데... 한국에는 아예 벤티 사이즈가 없잖아요.
<Seony> 알바생 시간당 인건비가 $8이고, 어지간한 점심식사가 $8 선에서 한다고 봤을 때, 밥값의 50%에 해당하는 스타벅스 커피값은 그닥 비싸지 않다고 생각하거든요....
<Ponics> Seony: / 훔.. 미쿡에 꼭 스타벅스만 있는것 아니잖아효.. ㅋ 보통 아침에 보면... 아침 간단 셋트 가 항쿡돈 5천원 미만이 좌나효... 간단히.. 마그노나르토 모닝셋..
<Seony> 아... 맥도날드에서 아침에 파는 밥 맛있는데... ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Seony: /  그것도 드라이브인 매장.. ㅋ 거기에 커피는 기본이죠.. ㅋ
<Ponics> Seony: / 사실 그거 먹으면 아침은 그럭저럭 때울수 있잖아요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Ponics> Seony: / 미쿡에서 잠깐 일할때 원래 아침은 잘 안먹는데.. 옆에 양키놈이 매일 먹어서 그래서 2개월 동안 먹어 봤는데 먹을만 하더라구효..
<Seony> 그렇군요. 그럭저럭 먹을만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 동네는 맥도날드에서 아침에 밥을 팔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니가 얘기 해준
<CuBric> 쌀밥에
<Ponics> Seony: / 그런데 역시.. 학력에 따라 선호하는 차가 다르더군효... 화이트 컬러에 좀 사는 사람들은 세단을... 엔지니어들은 픽업을.. 그것도 도요다 툰드라  픽업 에 환장 하더군효..
<Seony> 밥이랑 스팸 2조각, 소시지 3조각에 계란후라이 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 고기덩이
<Seony> 그래요? 그런거 없이 그냥 다 산다 던데요.
<CuBric> 저단백 고지방 고칼로리
<Seony> 픽업트럭 하나, 세단 하나 정도는 있어야한다고 해서 다들 차 2대 기본으로 쓰더라구요...
<Ponics> 전... 치즈버거 + 블랙 커피 = 38000 원
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 부르주아
<CuBric> 치즈버거+ 커피따위에
<Ponics> Seony: / 미쿡 남부 본토에서 일을... 남부 놈들이좀... 인종차별이 더 심하더군효..
<CuBric> 38000원 이라니
<Seony> 노예제도가 제일 나중에 없어졌잖아요.
<CuBric> 서니야
<CuBric> 내가 만약에 한나라의 지도자가 된다면
<Ponics> 처음에는 치즈버거 좀 거시기 했는데 먹다보니.. 밤에 간단히 술마시고 아침에 해장으로 짱~! 입니다~!
<CuBric> 헌법에 누드 법을 만들고 싶어
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 그런데 같은 마그노나르토 인데 미쿡과 항쿡의 치즈버거 사이즈와 맛이 어찌 그리 다른지..
<Ponics> Seony: / 타코벨 음식 많이 먹었습니다... 특히 스넥립 종류.. ㅋ
<CuBric> 이태원에 타코벨 있음
<Ponics> CuBric: / 마그노나르토 와 타코벨이 저소득층을 위한 패스트 푸드점 입니다.. 하지만 항쿡에서는 저소득층이 가서 사먹지 못하는 곳이죠..
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<CuBric> =ㅅ=
<Ponics> CuBric: / 아.. 맞다 자꾸 깜빡 거리옵니다... 소개륑 소개륑~! 굽실~! 굽실~!
<CuBric> 후아암
<CuBric> 아아 졸립당
<Ponics> 훔...
<CuBric> 아으아
<Ponics> ....
<CuBric> 낼은 밀옹 알센옹 과 놀기에 지루하지 안겠군
<Ponics> 내일 모임이 있나효 ?
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> Ponics, 내일 11시 구로디지털단지역에서 모입니다
<Ponics> 오.. 초고수들의 회동이군효...
<Ponics> 이런... 부럽 부럽..
<yemharc> Ponics, 포닉스님도 시간 괜찮으시면 오시는건 어떠십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 초고수 밀옹 / 저같은 허접콤맹이 감히 어케 초고수님들의 회동에 낄수 있는지효... 참가하고 싶은 마음은 굴뚝 같습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 그냥 얼굴보고 밥한끼 먹자는 가벼운 모임일 뿐이에요 ^^;;
<yemharc> 뭣보다 Ponics님 뵙고 배워보고 싶은것도 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉스옹
<CuBric> 나도 거기에 있답니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 헉.. 그럼 전번과 소개륑을 ?
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 그건 추후에 가능할지도
<CuBric> 그러기 위핸
<CuBric> 우선 절 만나야 하지 안을까요
<Seony> 아직 티비 다운로드 할 수 있는 토렌트 사이트 좀 있을까요?
<Seony> 울 와이프 티비 보는 낙으로 사는데... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 응?
<CuBric> 서니 유부당이였어?
<CuBric> 총각당인줄 알았는뎅
<Seony> 네. 5년차입니다.
<CuBric> 2세는?
<Ponics> 헛.. 유부초밥당 이셨군효..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2세는 올해부터 계획을...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 돈이 없어서 못낳고 있어요.
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 하와이에서 아기 낳으면
<CuBric> 시민권자 인건가
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 당근이죠
<CuBric> 그럼 낳아야지
<CuBric> 지금 서니 국적이 미국인거?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 군대 제대하고 직장생활 3년하다 유학온 사람이에요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그럼 아기를 낳아서
<CuBric> 시민권를 만들어
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 일단 올해 계획을 세워놓긴 했어요.
<yemharc> (defparameter *OMG* ("HELP ME!"))
<CuBric> ??
<Ponics> 아... OTL
<CuBric> 하암
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 낼 오시오
<Seony> 아... torrentdown.kr 막히니까 이젠 화질이고 뭐고 받을 수 있다는 사실 자체에 감사해야겠네요..
<CuBric> 서니야
<CuBric> 거기 회선 짱 안좋치?
<Seony> 인내심을 요구하죠.
<CuBric> 전화선 속도인가
<Seony> 여기는 그 정도까진 아닌데요, 500kb/s만 나와도 굽신 해야죠.
<CuBric> 후움
<Seony> 저희 집은 운 좋아서 1.2mb/s
<Seony> 근데 저 정도로 속도 뽑아낼려면 토렌트 말고는 답이 안나와요
<Ponics> Seony: / 와우.. 초고속 인터넷을 사용하시는 군효.. 부럽숨당.... 저는 겁나 느린 FTTH 를 쓰는데.. 에효..
<Seony> Ponics: ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 하와이 오기전, 그러니까 4년 전에 한국에서 살던 집 인터넷 속도가 초당 12mb/s였어요
<CuBric> 서니야
<Seony> 한달 35,000원짜리...
<CuBric> 난 예전 대전 연구단지에서
<Seony> 여기 와서 200kb/s 300kb/s 쓰니까 죽겠더라구요.
<CuBric> 기가비트 회선을 경험해 보았다네
<CuBric> 초당 몇십메가 나오는
<Seony> 미국 인터넷이 너무 느리니까, 오죽하면 구글이 직접 나서서 자기네들이 회선 깔겠다고 그러지 않겠어요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 세바퀴도 받아야하고 붕어빵도 받아야하고 무한도전도 받아야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 받을 데가 없네
<CuBric> 내가 주고 싶어도
<CuBric> 과연 속도가 나올런지가
<CuBric> 세바퀴 오늘 하는데
<Seony> 아 진짜 이럴 때는 한국 돌아가고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 써니는 한국오면 어디로 가는겨?
<Seony> 걍 패킷에 얼마씩 주고 받는데를 하나 가입해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 본집이
<Seony> 음... 인천에 어머니가 사셔서 거기 가야죠
<CuBric> 아 인천
<CuBric> 무슨역이 가까운데
<Seony> 동생은 가양동 사는데 출가했으니 제가 갈 수는 없고...
<Seony> 음... 작전역이 좀 가깝겠네요
<CuBric> 작전이면...
<CuBric> 인천지하철이네
<Seony> 네
<CuBric> 1호선 라인이 아닌
<Seony> 1호선 라인에서는 좀 멀어요
<CuBric> 그쪽이 서구던가
<Seony> 아뇨 계양구.
<CuBric> 아
<Seony> 부평구 바로옆이죠.
<Seony> 일명 계양 신도시
<CuBric> 보는건 어렵지 안겠네
<CuBric> 구로 로 달려오면
<CuBric> 수많은 인파가
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 사무실도 한 번 가봐야하는데...
<Seony> 갈데 많네요
<CuBric> 다굴모드로  기다릴껴
<CuBric> 우분 사무실이 어딘데?
<Seony> 아... 야동보다 티비 다운로드가 더 힘들다니...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼 사무실은 강남에 있잖아요
<CuBric> 어 나 직장이 역삼동인데
<CuBric> 거기 가본적도 없고 있는줄도 몰랐다는
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 포럼 가서 검색하면 나와요
<CuBric> 거기 가면 아는 사람도 없고
<CuBric> 머 해야 하는지도 모를듯
<Seony> 그냥 놀러 가는거죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 반겨주시나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 머라 하고 놀러가지
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 먹을거 적당히 사들고 가면 되겠쬬
<CuBric> 누구세요 라고 한다면
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 우분투 사무실 상암동 아니니
<CuBric> 강남이 아니라
<Seony> 아 상암인가요? 어디서 삼성이라고 들은 거 같아서요
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 상암을 삼성이라고 들은거 아닌겨?
<Seony> 음... 나 한국서 다니던 직장 본사가 삼성동에 있었는데 그거랑 해깔린건가 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 거기가면
<CuBric> 분도옹 있겠군
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 PHP로 Swf의 스크린샷을 찍을 수 있는 방법 아시는 분 계세요
<yemharc> Seony, ping
<yemharc> Seony, http://www.phpclasses.org/package/2073-PHP-Convert-images-between-several-formats.html   GDlib 쓰라는군요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 찾다 포기해서, 그냥 쉘로 만드는 방법을 알아보고 있었어요
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 상암동 가면 분도옹 있음?
<yemharc> Seony, 쉘로 하는건 ffmpeg 쓰면 될거같은데요
<yemharc> CuBric, 글쎄요;; 댁에 계시지 않을랑가요 ㅇㅅㅇa...
<CuBric> 평일에도?
<yemharc> Seony, 딱히 php코드가 나와있는건 없는거같군요
<yemharc> CuBric, 그것까진 잘 모르겠어요. 요즘 바빠지셔서 여기저기 다니시는거같긴 해요
<Seony> 네 한 번 살펴볼께요
<yemharc> Seony, 홧팅 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Ponics> 오... 역시 밀옹은 초천잿!
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<Ponics> ffmpeg 에 있는 스샷 옵션 으로... 우왓...
<CuBric> 낼 오시오 냉큼
<Ponics> 내일 집에서 빨래를... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<CuBric> 허어...
<Ponics> 초고수가 되기 위해서 우선 가사노동 신공 초식인 빨래를 연마 하려고 하옵니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 전 이제야 SICP 공부중인 초짜입니다
<Ponics> 오.. 역시 밀옹의 초천재 능력의 한계가 없으시군효... SICP 를 연마 하시다닛..
<yemharc> 스킴을 리습으로 갈아치우면서 하니 영 진도가 안나가요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 하루에 작은 파트 하나씩이 목표치인데 이건 뭐..........
<Ponics> Structures and Interpretation of Computer Program 역시.. 초고수 렙이 되어야 입문이 가능하다는... SICP
<yemharc> Ponics, 근데 제가 볼땐 언어 문법 하나 배우고 나면 바로 들어가서 끝까지 들여다 봐야 하는 책으로 보이는군요
<yemharc> 이거랑 이산수학 두개는 그냥 필수같네요
<Ponics> 넵.. 이산수학은 기본중에 기본이죠..
<yemharc> 아우.....좋은 선생님 한분 구하고 싶다 (...)
<yemharc> 다 독학으로 하다보니 머리에 제대로 안남는 느낌이에요
<Ponics> 그리고.. SICP 같은 경우에는 알고리즘과 아키텍쳐 설계를 위한것이므로.... 소스 코딩 보다는 이산수학의 수식들이 많이 나옵니다..
<yemharc> 돌아서니 까먹는다는건 제대로 이해를 못했다는 증거인데 끙끙
<yemharc> Ponics, 확실히 첫장부터 이산수학 느낌이 팍 와요
<CuBric> 마야책이나 다시 볼까...
<yemharc> 뭐라고 할까... 이산수학에 프로그램 코드를 스킨으로 씌운 느낌이네요
<Ponics> 저도 SICP 를 위한 책이 있긴 합니다만... 내용을 보면 콤뿌따 책인지.. 수학책인지 구분이 안간다는..
<yemharc> repl로 그 자리에서 실습하게 되니 이산수학 배우기 전에 이걸 가르쳐 놓거나 병행해서 가르치면
<yemharc> 수학책만 봐도 질려하는 사람한테도 어느정도 거부감을 없앨 수 있을거 같기도 하고.............
<Ponics> 뿌로그래밍 구조학 머 이런것 부터 접근을 해야 하는데... 여기에도 반드시 알아야 하는것이 이산수학...
<yemharc> Ponics, 근데 좀 거부감(?) 가지는 사람이 있으니까요
<yemharc> 그걸 억지로 때려박는것보다 병행해서 가르치면 좀 흥미를 가질거 같기도 해요
<yemharc> 물론 프로그래밍에 관심이 있다는 전제가 필요하긴 합니다만...
<Ponics> 머 어차피 다 필요에 따라 필요하니 목슴걸고 하면 다 합니다..
<yemharc> repl이라는게 그자리에서 바로 반응을 해주니 괜찮아 보이네요
<Ponics> 학생 시절에 아무리 영어공부 하라고 하라고 해서 최소 6년에서 10년동안 영어 공부해도... 생존을 위해서 영어공부 하라고 하면 바로 머리에 속속 들어 옵니다..
<yemharc> 근데 뭐.... 지금 당장 저부터 목숨걸고 해야 할 판이라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 사람이란게 동기가 절박하거나 불순(!!)하면 금방 익히더라구요
<Ponics> 넵.. 그거죠.. 그래서 학생시절에 배우라는것이 목슴걸 상황에서 시간을 단축 시킬수 있기 때문이죠..
<yemharc> 옛날에 일본게임 하면서 스토리 알겠다고 일어 공부하다 지금 번역가 하고 있는 형(?..) 보면 참.......
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 맞습니다... 일어과 졸업한 사람보다 일본 야 애니 내용알겠다고 일어 공부한사람이 일어를 더 잘하게 됩니다.
<yemharc> 저도 그 형 따라 애니같은거 보면서 대화 정도는 가능하게 됬거든요 (먼산)
<yemharc> 고딩쯤에 그걸 깨달았습니다. 불순하면 금방 익힌다는걸요.
<yemharc> 그래서 전 프로그래밍을 뽑내려고 합니다 (두둥!)
<yemharc> 나 키보드 잘침 ㅋ 할 수 있더라구요 히히
<Ponics> 정확히는 호감도나 재미가 동기화 된 경우에는 학습 능률이 오른다는 것이죠..
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 역시 초천잿!
<yemharc> 그리고 학습능력.....이라고 할까 아주 확실한 복습법도 있더군요
<yemharc> 내가 알고 있는 어려운 개념을 잘 모르는 사람도 이해할 수 있을만큼 쉽고 간단하게 설명하는 방법을 찾다보면
<yemharc> 되려 확실한 복습이 되더라구요
<Ponics> 학습 = 월급받으면서 , 복습 = 월급받으면서  <-- 요것이 딱 이상적이죠..
<yemharc> 개념들을 묶어서 있는대로 추상화 하려고 머리를 데굴데굴 굴리다 보면 효과가 좋은거같아요
<yemharc> Ponics, 그래서 팀장에게 프로그래밍을 배우고 그걸 후배에게 가르치는거군요
<yemharc> 오오~ 월급 만큼의 일은 과연 누가 하는가 껄껄
<Ponics> 그래서 너무나 이상적인 환경이 바로 연구소 입니다.. 연구소에는 회계상으로 생산기관이 아닙니다.. 소비기관 입니다..
<CuBric> 아 밀옹
<Ponics> 연구소의 연구들 쵝오임... 하지만 구조조정 대상 0 순위
<CuBric> 팬티엄4 급 본체가 하나 있는데 필요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 지금은 그다지;;
<CuBric> 티비카드고 껴있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 삼성은 그 비싼 연구인력을 파트타임으로 써먹더군요
<yemharc> CuBric, 내년쯤에 전세방 잡으면 홈서버 구축하려고 계획만 있습니다
<Ponics> 저는 미리 말씀 드리죠.. 전 안티 삼성 입니다.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, 전 거부하는 정도까진 아닌데 일단 싫어하는 쪽이긴 하군요
<yemharc> Ponics, 다만 삼성의 기업으로서의 능력은 인정합니다
<Ponics> 원래 쌤쑹이 하는짓이 워낙 얍삽의 극치이며 사람을 하나의 소모부속품으로 생각합니다.. 쌤쑹에는 노조가 없습니다.. 형식적인 회사에서 맹근 노조는 있습니다.
<yemharc> 사실 삼성이 옛날부터 말한게 그거잖아요. 돈 많이 줄테니 노조만 하지마라
<Ponics> 훔... 쌤쑹이 초기에 어케 부를 축적하며 또 지금까지 어떻게 그 부를 유지해 왔는데 대략 알면 절때로 쌤쑹이 좋게 보이질 않습니다..
<Ponics> 무노조는 병철이형의 지론 이였씁니다.. 이병철
<yemharc> Ponics, 기업의 능력을 인정한다는건, 기업의 궁극의 목표는 '이윤추구'죠. 선악을 배제하고 보면 기업으로서는 뛰어난게 맞다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 그리고 우습게도, 현 화폐기반 경제에서는 저게 절대 나쁜게 아니라는거죠
<Ponics> 훔... 글쎄요... 그건 아니라고 봅니다... 쌤숭정도의 자본력이 있다면... 쌤쑹이 아닌 다른 기업도 그정도 하거나 더 잘할수 있다고 봅니다.
<yemharc> Ponics, 사과 있지 않습니까 사과 (웃음)
<Ponics> 참 재미 있는건.. 사과사 의 매출 과 쌤쑹의 매출을 비교해서 쌤쑹이 더 월등하다고 합니다..
<Ponics> 정말 웃기는 이야기 이죠..
<Ponics> 설마 밀옹도 쌤숭이 사과사 보다 더 뛰어나다고 생각하는 아니시죠 ?
<yemharc> 그야 분야가 하나인 기업과 공룡기업의 몸집에서 오는 차이죠
<yemharc> 그 비교를 하시려면 매출이 아니라 이익율로 봐야죠
<Ponics> 정확히는 단위 분야별 매출과 이익을 비교 해야 하는데..
<Ponics> 덩치만으로 비교를 합니다..
<yemharc> 많이들 그러죠
<Ponics> 아니 그것도 정말 웃기는것이...
<Ponics> 연말 회계 정산이나 분기별 영업매출액 을 발표 하는데..
<Ponics> 그럼 순이익은 ?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 머릿속 삼성의 이미지는
<Ponics> 라고 하면.. 1% 가 안된다는 것입니다..
<Ponics> 그런 장사는 시장통의 상인들도 안하는 장사를
<yemharc> 나름 인지도 있는 중개상인인데 막상 콩고물 못 얻어먹는 이미지군요
<Ponics> 쌤쑹이 하고 있죠..
<yemharc> Ponics, 추가하자면 해외판매에서 나는 손해를 내수시장에 장난쳐서 메꾸지요
<Ponics> 아니 기업의 궁극적인 목적은 이윤추구 인데.. 순이익이 1% 밖에 안되는 매출구조를 가지고 있는 회사가 과연 ?
<Ponics> 재미 있는 사실을 여기서 추론 해볼수 있는 것입니다..
<yemharc> ?
<Ponics> 기업 활동으로 발생되는 순이익에 대한 이익 배분이 기업 전체로 배분 되는 구조가 아닌 상위 임원들에게 돌아가는 구조라면 순이익 1% 만 되어도
<Ponics> 기업이 운영이 된다는 것이죠.. 측... 순이익 = 그들만의 쌈지돈
<Ponics> 이런 구조라는 뜻이죠..
<yemharc> 이 나라 대기업은 다 그렇죠
<Ponics> 즉 상위 1% 임원들 을뺀 나머지 사람들은 회사가 순이익을 내더라도 이익 배분에서 제외 된다는 뜻이죠..
<yemharc> 회사 순이익이 올랐다고 직원에게 인센티브 지급하는 회사는 본적이 없군요
<yemharc> 근데 그 부분은 기본적으로 우리나라 기업문화가 좀 이상한거라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 해외 경우, 회사가 망한다고 사장이 망하는건 아닌데
<Ponics> 넵... 하지만.. 외쿡계 일부 최큼 바람직한 회사들은 회사가 이익을 낼수 있도록 한건 회사의 모든 직원이다라는 마인드로 회사 이익을 재분배 하는 회사들도 많습니다.
<yemharc> 국내에서는 회사=사장 이란 요묘한 등식이 성립하잖아요
<Ponics> 맞습니다.. 회사가 망하면 사장만 망해야 하는데... 문제는 사장은 망하지 않고 직원들이 망한다는 것이죠..
<Ponics> 사장은 빼돌릴꺼 다 빼돌리고... 배째라 해버리니..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 사장은 망하지 않습니다 절때로!
<yemharc> 빼돌릴건 다 빼돌리는거군요. 그건 또 몰랐네요
<yemharc> 근데 부도가 나는 시점이면 빚이 있다는건데 빼돌리는게 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 단순히 명의변경 같은건 법에 걸리는걸로 알고 있거든요
<yemharc> 차명계좌도 추적되고요
<Ponics> 당연하죠... 회사가 위험한것에 대해서 누가 제일먼저 알까효 ?
<yemharc> 애초에 겉으로 드러나기 전부터 정리한다는 거군요
<Ponics> 사장 입니다.. 직원들은 빨라야 1개월 후에나 알게 되죠...
<yemharc> 그렇겠네요
<Ponics> 사장이 이미 딱 알고.. 빼돌리기 시작하죠..
<Ponics> 항쿡의 예 입니다..
<yemharc> (읭... 잠시 5분만 자리비움을... 금방 오겠습니다)
<Ponics> 머 정말 망할때 까지도 직원들 급여 때문에 집팔고 거리로 ㄱㄱ싱 하는 책임감 있는  사장들도 있습니다.. 이런 분들을 사회에서는 이렇게 부르죠..
<Ponics> " 사회 경제 사범 ", " 무능력자","사업부적격자" <--- 칭호가 멋지죠 ?
<CuBric> 갑자기 기업윤리라...
<yemharc> 음냐
<CuBric> 윤리대로 기업운영을 한다면
<yemharc> 대우가 역으로 돌아가는 경우는 수두룩하죠
<CuBric> 과연 성공이라는걸 할수 있을까가 의문
<yemharc> CuBric, 사실 그 부분은 기업의 문제라기보다 경제원리랑 정면으로 부딪히는 게 더 크다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 화폐 기반 경제는 낭비와 희소성을 기본으로 깔고 들어가니까요
<CuBric> 윤리대로 곧이 곧대로 한다면 아마 그 기업은 도태되는 길로 접어들수 있을지도....
<Ponics> 기업윤리가 중요하다고 봅니다.. 이유는 기업의 윤리성이 타락하므로써 노사분규 및 사회적 경비가 증가 하게 되면.. 결국 그 경비에대한 손해는 국민들이니 깐요..
<yemharc> 게다가 우리나라는 기업이 국가 경제랑 너무 밀접한것도 원인의 하나죠
<Ponics> 쌤숭이 망하거나 혹은 미쿡이나 중국으로 가면 대항밍국이 망하는것 처럼 메스컴이 떠들어 뎁니다..
<yemharc> 현재 시스템 구조가 기업이 뭘 어쩌건 국가 입장에서는 울며 겨자먹기로 기업을 지탱할 수 밖에 없어요
<Ponics> 그 좋은 예로.. 건희형이 자기 아들에게 불법 증여 및 승계를 했는데 재판에서는 무죄가 나왔습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 사실 삼성 망해도 국가가 쓰러지진 않는다고 봅니다. 타격이 큰것 뿐이지
<Ponics> 이건 누가 봐도 다 아는 사실인데.. 이유는 단하나죠.. 죄가 있지만 쌤숭이 타격받으면 대항밍국이 타격 받는다란 이유로..
<Ponics> 무죄를 줬죠..
<Ponics> 놀랍지 않습니까 ? 하나의 기업이 국가의 사법권을 바꿔버리는...
<Ponics> 거기에 더 웃기는건... 건희형 교도소 가야 하는데.. 평창 동계 올림픽 유치 때문에 면죄부 줘버리고..
<CuBric> 내가 보는 진정한 기업인은 작고한 정주영 아닐까 하오이다
<Ponics> 그래도 기업 윤리를 조금이라도 실천하려고 했던 분이죠... 정주영씨는..
<CuBric> 유일하게 인정하는 인물임
<Ponics> 정주영씨가 우리가카를 키우셨던 분인데 우리가카 키우지말고 신원보장 해주지 말았어야..
<Ponics> 우리가카 깨서 현대건설을 돌돌 말아 드셨던 전적이 화려 하시기에..
<CuBric> 지금은 나라는 돌돌 말아먹는중
<Ponics> 빙고~!
<CuBric> 몇일전에 현대그룹 다른 계열사 갔다가
<yemharc> 무슨 소리세요
<CuBric> 친구동생 만났다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우리 가카께서는 경제를 살리고 국민을 살리고 구제역도 살리신 훌룡하신 분이엠요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 맞심.. 우리 가카 께서는 민족의 영도자 이시며, 솔방울로 수류탄을 맹그시고 한강 모래알을 쌀로 바뀌시는 위대하신분임...
<yemharc> 다만 구제역이 너무 살아서 문제. 그리고 그 구제역이 앞의 두개로 갈 기운도 먹어치운거 같아서 걱정
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> .....시대정신을 너무 봤나
<Ponics> 사실 구제역도... 뭔가 냄세가 남...
<Ponics> 그렇게 겁나 추운 날씨에 구제역이 창궐한것 하며... 구제역으로써 이익을 보는 쪽이 어디 인지.. 생각해 보면..
<Ponics> 냄세가 남..
<yemharc> 구제역으로 이익을 보는 쪽이라.......
<CuBric> 곧 울나라도 사막화 될것임
<yemharc> 국내에서는 없지 않나요?
<Ponics> 있심...
<yemharc> 음..... 잘 모르겠네요
<Ponics> 원래 우리나라 국민들이 나라를 위하거나 국산품에 대해서 애착심이 엄청 높음..
<Ponics> 그래서 미쿡산 쇠고기를 들여 와도 잘 안팔리니..
<Ponics> 일단.. 한우의 개체를 좀 줄여주면...
<Ponics> 미쿡산 쇠고기에 대한 반감이 줄어듬...
<CuBric> 아 포닉옹
<Ponics> 머 한우 사먹고 싶어도 다 죽였으니..
<CuBric> 방금 편의점 갔는데
<CuBric> 일본 아가씨한테 대쉬 받았음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 오.. 전번.. 전번.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Ponics> 너무 하심... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<CuBric> 고멘나사이 해주고 왔음
<Ponics> 자.. 한우 정확히는 육우...
<Ponics> 갸들 지금 개체가 겁나 많이 줄여서..
<Ponics> 돌아오는 추석에 쇠고기 공급량이 엄청 부족함..
<Ponics> 그럼 그 부족한 자리를 미쿡산이나 호주산이 대치 하게 됨..
<CuBric> 울집은 추석에 쇠고기 안쓰는데
<CuBric> 설에도
<CuBric> 쇠고기 쓸일이 없다는
<Ponics> 그런데 호주산이나 육우나 가격차가 그리 크기 않음.. 하지만 미쿡산은 겁나 쌈..
<Ponics> 그리고 명절 아니더라도.. 쇠고기 불고기 나 기타 음식점에서 쇠고기 수요가 있는데..
<Ponics> 한국 개체가 팍 줄었으니..
<CuBric> 우리집 고기집 가도
<Ponics> 그걸 어느 나라산 쇠고기 이건 채워줘야 함..
<CuBric> 양념갈비만 먹는다는
<Ponics> 비싸더라도 미쿡산 안묵고 한우 육우를 먹었는데.. 지금은 그 비싼 한우 육우마져도 못구하는 것이 현실임..
<CuBric> 한우를 먹게 된다면
<CuBric> 산지에서 사가지고 오는
<Ponics> 그래서 냄세가 난다는 것임..
<Ponics> 구제역이 활동시기가 가을에서 초 겨울 사이에 발병이 가장 많이 하는것이 사실 이긴 하지만..
<Ponics> 지난 겨울이 사사초유로 겁나 추웠는데..
<Ponics> 그때 겁나 많이 창궐했다는것이 이해가 잘 안됨..
<Ponics> 평균 -8~ -10도 였는데..
<Ponics> 체감 온도는 더 떨어지고..
<Ponics> 그런대 구제역이 빠르게 확산한것이 이해가.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 구제역 바이러스가 무슨 슈퍼 울트라 캡숑 바이러스 인지 영하 -8 에서도 활발히 감염되는 거라면 이해가 됨..
<CuBric> 변종일수도
<CuBric> 아니라면
<yemharc> 전 그것보다 그 이해 불가능할 정도로 빠른 전염속도가 걸려요
<CuBric> 인위적인..... 조작....
<Ponics> 아니 보통의 바이러스는 영하의 온도에서는 활동을 못하는것이 정설이잖아요.. 그래서  바이러스 같은거 냉동 보관 하는데..
<CuBric> 아마 소돼지 생매장 시킨 사람들은
<CuBric> 나중에 지옥갈껴
<Ponics> 그거 그사람들이 하고 싶어 했나효.. 우리가카 께서 낙농업 국민들을 어여삐 여기셔서 영도적 차원에서 하신 일입니다..
<CuBric> 돼지는 맹해서 지가 죽는지도 모르는데
<CuBric> 소는 영물이라서
<CuBric> 눈물 콧물 다 쏟았을텐데
<Ponics> 머 매몰 시킨것 까지는 좋은데.. 문제는 그냥 막 매몰시키서..
<Ponics> 이번 장마철에... 대박 날꺼심..
<Ponics> 침출수 + 사체 들이
<hanbin973> 헐 =.=
<Ponics> 좀비 처럼 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 두둥실
<hanbin973> 그놈 기본적으로 깔려있네. 유니티 싫은 분들은 고전 우분투로 들어오면 됩니다.
<hanbin973> ㄷ....
<hanbin973> Unity 에서 해방되니 기분 좋구낰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 대 재앙이 시작될듯
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 확실히 뭍는것도 대충 해버렸으니...
<Ponics> 아.. 원래 우ㅂㅌ 커뮤니티는 분도님 말대로 우 파 인데...  소 파인가효 ? ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 우리 가카 욕하지 마셈~! ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 울나라도 외국처럼
<CuBric> 총기법이 바뀌면 좋을텐데
<Ponics> 총기법이 도입되면... 일단 공권력에 대한 도전이 없어지겠지요.. 하지만.. 문제는 더 심각해짐... 그 막강한 공권력을 지금도 시녀인데.. 더 엄청나게 될듯..
<Ponics> 마치 남미 나라처럼 될듯..
<Ponics> 부패 경찰들과 조직폭력들의 총싸움놀이에 국민들이 피해를 보는..
<CuBric> 개인도 총기 휴대가 가능하게 된다면
<Ponics> 총기 소지 하면 쌤쑹이 가장 많이 소유 할듯.. 군대보다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 신입사원에겐 베레타
<CuBric> 임원에겐 우지머신건
<Ponics> 쌤쑹 임원차는 아마도 초특급 방탄차로 할듯..
<CuBric> 방탄차도 미사일 한방이면 끝
<Ponics> 머 로우 대전차 유탄 맞아도 끄떡 없는 레벨로..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지대지 icbm 수준으로
<CuBric> 삼성본사는 영화 스텔스에 나오는 미사일로 위에서 떨어드려서
<CuBric> 붕괴
<Ponics> 아무튼 우리 가카와 우리 가카에게 돈을 주는 대기업 프랜들리의 대장 쌤쑹도 욕하지 마셈~! ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 지금 총있으면 갸한티 가고싶음
<CuBric> 맺값주고 때린 새끼
<CuBric> 사제총 하나 만들까
<CuBric> cnc가 어느정도 가능하니
<CuBric> 캐드로 도면 그려서
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 정기모임때도 들고 나오는
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 공구 할까용
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 머 그냥 총기 소유 합법화 안되기만 바랄뿐이죠.. ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 예전에 호주 살때
<CuBric> 주말이면 있는총 없는총 다 들고 실탄가방에 넣고
<CuBric> 사격장 가는 재미가 좋았는데..
<Ponics> 사실 군대 졸업하신 분들께서는 소총만 다루시잖아요..
<Ponics> 전 권총 가지고 놀았습니다..
<CuBric> 난 민방위 14년 차라오
<imubuntu> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 소총도 권총도 다 조립 분해 할줄 아는데.. 지금은 다 귀찮습니다.. ㅋ
<imubuntu> 그런데 말이죠...기본데스크탑 관리자를 KDM(KDE...)로 할까요..GDM(GMOME)으로 할까요?...kdm하면 화려해지나요?
<imubuntu> 으음?
<CuBric> kdm
<imubuntu> 기본화면 관리자를..gdm으로 할까요..kdm으로 할까요?
<imubuntu> kdm이요?
<CuBric> 그게 더 멋짐
<imubuntu> 그래요?
<Ponics> kde 이겠지요..
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<imubuntu> 아...기본 화면 관리자요..
<CuBric> 따지면 여친 ASKY
<imubuntu> kubuntu-desktop설치하면..뜨는거 있잖아요..
<imubuntu> kdm설정중입니다.
<imubuntu> 기본 화면관리자 :gdm kdm...둘중에 하나고르기;;
<imubuntu> 음...불길한데...에잉!gdm할래요..
<CuBric> gg
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imubuntu> 화려한건 딸려도..호환성..ㅎ
<imubuntu> kdm으로 설정하면...gdm을 꺼야할때 kdm을 꺼야하는 사태가;;ㅎ
<imubuntu> 쩝..이제 kde프로그램과 겹치겠군..ㅋ
<imubuntu> 하아..
<imubuntu> 저..컴피즈 사용할때..데스크탑 큐브어떡해쓰나요?
<imubuntu> 큐브회전말고요..
<imubuntu> 3D Windows이런것도 어떡해 써야하는지 모르겠고..ㅠ
<imubuntu> Cube Reflection and Deformation이것도..
<imubuntu> 물결가지고 장난밖에 못치는 1인..
<imubuntu> motion blur..이거 좀..신기...한듯요;
<laggard> 컴피즈 거의 스케일만 깔짝됩니다 :)
<yemharc> imubuntu, ccsm은 설치하셨어요?
<imubuntu> 네;
<imubuntu> 네
<imubuntu> 컴피즈 잘됩니다.
<imubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ccsm여시면 데스크탑 큐브 항목이 있어요
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 기본 단축키는 ctrl alt 방향키 아래 입니다
<imubuntu> 펼치기는 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 아래 누르면 펼치고
<imubuntu> 변화무..
<imubuntu> ;;
<yemharc> 좌 우는 회전인데
<imubuntu> 회전은 잘되네요
<yemharc> 데스크탑 큐브를 제대로 작동하시려면
<yemharc> 데스크탑 벽 이라는 부분이 비활성화 되어 있어야 합니다
<imubuntu> ?!
<imubuntu> 그게 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 그래픽 표현상 같은 기능을 다르게 표현하는 녀석들은 서로 부딪히거든요
<yemharc> 다 설정에 있습니다
<imubuntu> Desktop Wall인가요?
<yemharc> 데스크탑 벽 이라는 항목이 따로 존재하죠
<yemharc> 그거 체크 해제하시고
<yemharc> 큐브랑 큐브회전 2개에 체크되어 있으면 됩니다
<imubuntu> 그런데말이죠..
<imubuntu> 제가 compiz-extra-plugins를 깔아서..
<imubuntu> 더 늘어났단 말이에요..
<imubuntu> 거기서.. 3D Windows..
<imubuntu> 하고..
<imubuntu> Cube Reflection and Deformation은 어떡해쓰나요?
<yemharc> 3D Window는 큐브가 제대로 작동하면 그냥 활성화 하시면 되고
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 아래의 큐브 리플렉션 주저리는 큐브 열었을때 큐브의 반사되는 화면 같은건데
<imubuntu> 큐브 회전만 되네요..ㅠ
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 수면에 흐릿하게 모양 반사되는 듯한거에요
<imubuntu> 그..사각형 모양으로 돌아가야 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<imubuntu> 그런데...그냥 화면만 쉭쉭..
<imubuntu> 하아..
<yemharc> imubuntu, 각 메뉴 누르시면 단축키 설정이 다 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 설정이 안되어 있어서 그렇습니다
<imubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 컴피즈가 다 좋은데
<yemharc> 단축키 설정이 죽어나서 좀 골치인거죠
<imubuntu> 네;;
<yemharc> 다만 자신이 쓰는 스타일이 고정되고
<yemharc> 단축키도 확립이 되면
<yemharc> 확실히 이런저런 작업 효율을 확 늘려줍니다
<yemharc> 화면전환, 창 던지기 등이 특히 유용해요
<imubuntu> 창 던지기는 뭐죠?
<imubuntu> ?!
<hanbin973> demonoid 에서 다운로드가 안되네 =.=
<hanbin973> 이거 뭐야 ;;
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 가상 데스크탑1번에서 작업중인데
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 4번 창으로 보내야 하면 단축키 하나로 그 창이 휭 날아가죠
<yemharc> 별거 아닌거 같은데 만약에
<imubuntu> 오오..
<yemharc> 작업칸 4개에 갂각 자신이 가상으로
<imubuntu> 네
<laggard> compiz-plugins-extra 였네요. compiz-extra-plugins 계속 검색을 Orz
<yemharc> 1번은 웹서핑 2번은 문서작업 3번은 게임 4번은 irc채팅 식으로 결정했다 치면
<imubuntu> 아;;죄송합니다;
<imubuntu> 음네
<yemharc> 1번에서 gedit같은거 열어서 대충 끄적끄적 한 다음 2번창으로 휙 던져두고 웹서핑을 계속 한다던가
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 이건 뭔가말로는 애매하고 자신이 하다보면 효용성을 깨달아요
<imubuntu> 음..그런데
<imubuntu> 말이죠
<imubuntu> 데스크탑 1,2만 쓸수있고..3,4는 왜 못쓰는거죠?
<imubuntu> 큐브회전으로 열심히 해도..
<imubuntu> 1,2만가고..
<yemharc> 아........ 그거 아마 기본적으로
<imubuntu> 3,4는 안가는..
<yemharc> 1 2 3 4 배열이 아니라
<yemharc> 1 2
<yemharc> 3 4
<imubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 요렇게 배열되어 있어서 그럴겁니다
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 역시 컴피즈 설정 가서 보시면
<yemharc> 제일 위에 [일반설정] 여시면
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 메뉴 탭 중ㅇ에 [가상 데스킅탑] 있어요
<yemharc> 그걸로 조절하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 가로로 늘어서게요
<imubuntu> 없..
<imubuntu> ...
<imubuntu> 아!
<imubuntu> 데스크탑 크기 아닌가요?
<imubuntu> 거기에 작업 공간의 숫자라는게..
<yemharc> 가로 가상 세로 가상 어쩌고 이씅면 맞습니다
<imubuntu> 1이 있고..
<imubuntu> 아맞네요
<imubuntu> 두개다 4로 하면됩니까?
<yemharc> 아마 조절할때마다 그래픽으로 보여줄거에요
<yemharc> 세로를 1로
<imubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 사각형 가로세로 칸 생각하시면 되요
<yemharc> 빙고라면 가로 5 세로 5 이런식이죠
<yemharc> 그럼 25칸이 늘어서겠죠
<imubuntu> 음...2,2여서 4칸이군요!
<yemharc> 가로 4 세로 1 하면 가로로 4칸인 한줄의 사각형 라인이 생길테구요
<yemharc> 네네
<yemharc> 그냥 곱셈이에요
<yemharc> 음............
<yemharc> 여러분 전 약속이 있어서 나가봅니다아
<laggard> 역시 컴피즈 스케일 기능이 참 좋아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 다들 즐거운 주말 되세요 ^^)/
<laggard> 네 담에 뵈요
<hanbin973> 델루지 실행시키니까 에러 뜨네 =.=
<laggard> 왜 그럴까요?
<hanbin973> 이제 되네요 ;;
<hanbin973> 이상하넹 =.=
<hanbin973> 오늘 음악회가서 쩌는 드러머 봤다능 ㄷ
<laggard> 오오 문화생활 이군요
<hanbin973> 철우횽님의 실제 모습을 보았다능 ㅜㅜ
<imubuntu> 으음..
<imubuntu> 컴피즈 벤치마크 하니..
<imubuntu> 60..프레임..ㅎ
<hanbin973> HD3450 은 그냥 죽어야지 ㄱ-
<imubuntu> ?!
<imubuntu> 왜요?
<hanbin973> 냠. 그런데 안드로이드에서 쓰이는 GPU+ 패치를 그냥 리눅스에는 적용 못할려나 =.=
<imubuntu> 59~60만 왔다갔다;;
<hanbin973> HD3450 으로 부족함은 못 느끼겠는데 주변 사람들 스펙을 보면 그냥 기분이 ㅜㅜ
<imubuntu> 저도..안좋습니다
<laggard> 컴피즈 벤치마크는 어디서 하는 거에요? 전 첨들어보는 느낌이에요
<imubuntu> 210인데..ㅠ
<imubuntu> 아..그건아마..
<imubuntu> compiz-plugins-extra이걸 깔아야만..
<imubuntu> 있을껍니다
<imubuntu> 설치하시고 나면.
<hanbin973> 제가 친구 HD6850 추천해준담에
<hanbin973> 6870 으로 변신시켜줬는데.... 저보고 변태래요 =.=
<imubuntu> 기타-benchmark체크!하시고..super F12
<imubuntu> ?
<imubuntu> GPU바꿨는데..변태?
<imubuntu> 흐음..
<hanbin973> 컴덕 컴덕 놀려요. 짜증나 =.=
<imubuntu> 파코즈님들을 모르시는듯..ㅋ
<hanbin973> 저도 파코즈 BT
<laggard> 전 40 프레임 나오네요
<hanbin973> 변태에요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 10.8k 인뎀
<imubuntu> 에엑?왜40이 나오시나요..
<imubuntu> ?
<imubuntu> 10.8k라뇨?
<hanbin973> 포인트 같은게 10.8 인듯
<laggard> 40 fps 나오던데요
<imubuntu> 혹시 GPU가..
<imubuntu> 무엇..
<laggard> 40 Frames/sec 이네요 fps가 아니라요
<imubuntu> 그래요?
<laggard> 5750 입니다
<imubuntu> 으음?5750이면..
<imubuntu> 적어도 210보단 좋을 거 아니에요..
<imubuntu> 210..
<laggard> 210이 지포스 계열인가요?
<imubuntu> 네
<imubuntu> HD5750보단 딸리는..
<imubuntu> 이게 9300gs리네이밍이었나?
<imubuntu> 아닌가?
<imubuntu> 어찌됬던..
<imubuntu> 8400gs<9300gs<210이런..
<imubuntu> 구도..
<laggard> 뭐 특별히 손봐준게 없습니다
<imubuntu> 그러면..
<imubuntu> 컴피즈에서요..
<laggard> 그냥 순정품을 애용하는 내지는 손볼 줄 모른는 유저인 게지요 암요
<laggard> 네
<imubuntu> Composite
<imubuntu> 에서
<imubuntu> 갱신주기 감지..체크 해제 하시고요
<imubuntu> 갱신주기를 60으로 하세요!
<imubuntu> 한결 빠른..
<imubuntu> ㅎ
<laggard> composite가 어디에 있는 건가요?
<imubuntu> 일반에요..
<imubuntu> 혹시..os뭐쓰세요?
<imubuntu> 저랑 다르신 경우가 허다..
<imubuntu> 합니다
<imubuntu> 없으시면..
<imubuntu> 일반설정에요..
<imubuntu> 찾으시면 갱신 어쩌구 있습니다..
<laggard> 아하 찾아볼게요
<imubuntu> 이거 하고도 프레임이 증가하지 않는다면..
<imubuntu> 컴피즈가 엔비디아 최적화인것이...100%...
<laggard> 컴피즈 일반설정에 나오나요? 전 안보이네요
<imubuntu> 이거 하고 프레임증가하면..그냥 그런거죠뭐..
<imubuntu> 일반설정 들어가셔서..뒤지시면 나올텐데;;
<imubuntu> 아무메뉴나 들어가시면..
<imubuntu> 아!
<imubuntu> 디스플레이 설정에 있습니다
<imubuntu> 없으시면..composite가 맞습니다
<imubuntu> composite위치는..
<imubuntu> 컴피즈의 맨처음 맨위에 딱 맨첫번째!..
<imubuntu> 가 Composite입니다..
<imubuntu> 쩝..느린애니메이션....쩝..
<laggard> 60으로 하고 자동감지 해제 했는데도 똑같네요
<imubuntu> 체감은요?
<imubuntu> 99.99%확률이 다가오는군요!
<imubuntu> 엔당최적화인건가...
<laggard> 창 출렁거리는 효과 있죠? 그게 더 딱딱해졌다고 해야 할까요?
<imubuntu> 네에?
<imubuntu> 그게 무슨 말씀..
<imubuntu> 그러면 원래대로 돌려보세요..
<laggard> 창효과중에 출렁이는 효과 있지요
<imubuntu> 네
<imubuntu> 느려지신건가요?
<imubuntu> 역시 엔당 최적화가 확실하군...에효..
<imubuntu> 아!...그걸깜박했네!
<laggard> 그려진게 아니라 원래 그런건가봐요
<laggard> 설정하나 안하나 같네요 !
<imubuntu> 아...이거...AMD그래픽 카드...님들에겐 효과가 없는 팁..
<imubuntu> nvidia,intel만 효과있..
<laggard> 벤츠마크 껐더니  부드럽게 출렁거리네요
<imubuntu> 꺼헉;;
<imubuntu> motion blur..이거 좀 신기하군요
<DingGGu> 맥유저분 계신가요?
<DingGGu> .. 맥에서.. 아이폰에있는 사진 어떻게꺼내죠..
<imubuntu> 으음..
<imubuntu> 이효과.,.
<imubuntu> 뭔가 어지럽네요...아 꺼야겠,,
<imubuntu> 창 페이드 효과..이거 무슨역할이죠?
<laggard> 아직 맥을 전도받지 못했습니다
<imubuntu> 아잠시만요..
<imubuntu> 맛이갔..
<whatev3r> 아이튠즈 연결해서 드래그 하면 되지 않나요?
<imubuntu> 저..
<imubuntu> kubuntu 한국어 언어팩 어떻게 설치하나요?
<laggard> 글쎄요. cobuntu로 설치를 해서 모르겠습니다
<whatev3r> language-support-ko 설치해보세요
<DY> 우와.. 피진으로 아얄씨 채팅도 되는군요..
<DY> 흠..
<DY> 로그인 테마는 바꿀 수 없을까요??
<laggard> 흠 신기하네요 ati 11.05 driver로 바꿨을 뿐인데 compiz benchmark가 40 에서 310~330 frames/sec가 될 수가 있나요?
<DY> 혹시요~ 우분투 GUI
<DY> 다시 로드 시킬 수있나여??
<whatev3r> DY: 우분투 Gui는 뭘 말하는 건가요?
<DY> 음...
<DY> 그냥
<DY> 그래픽 모드요 ㅎㅎ
<whatev3r> 지금은 어떤 상태인데요?
<DY> 살짝 오류가 생겨서요 ㅎㅎ
<DY> 메뉴중에 시트에이
<DY> 시스템이
<DY> 눌려서 안풀리네요 ㅎㅎ
<whatev3r> 로그 아웃하고 다시 로그인 하면 X 환경은 다시 리로드 됩니다
<DY> 아 ㅎㅎ
<DY> 로그아웃 안한 상태에서는
<DY> 방법이 없나요?ㅎ
<whatev3r> 패널 지웠다가 다시 만들거나, 똑같은 메뉴 추가해도 되긴 하는데 더 번거로운거 같네요.
<DY> 아 ㅎㅎ
<DY> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다!
<DY> 혹시 그놈은 로그인 테마같은건 따로없나요?? ㅎ KDE는 있는거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<whatev3r> sudo gdmsetup 하면 되긴 할텐데 최신판은 고쳐본적이 없어서 활용은 잘 모르겠네
<whatev3r> 요
<DY> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<DY> 감사합니다^^
<DY> 으ㅏ..
<DY> 로그인화면 변경하려구 하는데요..
<DY> 시스템 > 관리 > 로그인 화면 들어가면 왜 전
<DY> 로그인 화면 설정 이거 하나만 나올까요;; ㅜㅜ
<DY> 다른데 찾아보니깐 테마 선택 할 수 있는 창도 나오고 그러던데..ㅜㅜ
<DY> .......
<DY> gdm 지워버려서 x윈도우가 안뜨는데요..
<DY> 다시 살릴방법 없을까요..?ㅠㅠ
<DY> 에잇.. 살렸네
<DY> 아.. 당황했네
<DY> 흐흑..
<Alsen> cubrick, 언제 퇴근이세요?
<Alsen> seony, ponics 안녕하세요. 이른 아침인데 계시는군요 ㅋ
<Seony> Alsen: 여기는 이른아침이 아니라서요..
<Alsen> 아 마저 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 해결보셨어요?
<Alsen> 원격명령어 스샷;;
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Alsen> Display 0:0 뭐 이런식이었는데;;
<Seony> 그냥 그렇게 쓸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 옵션 줘서 해보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 옵션이랑 아무 상관 없는 거에요.
<Alsen> -t -c 줘보시는건;;
<Alsen> 그런가요;;
<Seony> 오늘 아침에도 일어나서 몬헌 한판 하고... 점심 먹을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ssh -> putty, xterm 뭐 이런거 있던데;;
<Alsen> 몬스터헌터.. ㄸ
<Alsen> 전 오블리비언인가 올인원 버전있다고 해서 무설치 해봤는데
<Seony> 몬헌3 나오자마자 바로 샀는데 그동안 바빠서 못했거든요.
<Alsen> 이런.. 성인이지만 민망한 게임이네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 헐..
<Alsen> 그거 나온지가 언제인데;;
<Seony> PSP 몬헌3요
<Alsen> 암튼 뭐, 엔딩은 인증샷으로 보여주세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 몬헌 안해보셨죠? ㅎㅎ 몬헌은 엔딩이라는 게 없어요.
<Alsen> 오늘 번개 하는건지 안하는건지;;
<Seony> 끝없는 사냥만 있을 뿐. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 끝내면 엔딩이죠 뭐.. ㅋㅋ 몬헌 전 PS로 해보고 온라인게임으로도 해봤어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 알 훔치고 한 20배 정도 큰 공룡같은거 활쏘고 칼부림해서 잡는거
<Alsen> 맨날 굴러다니고 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맞아요. 근데 끝낸다는 기준 자체가 없으니까 끝나는 게 없죠. 계속 해야죠. 제가 몬헌 2G를 2년 넘게 했거든요.
<Alsen> X3 우주게임 이것도 엔딩 없다 봐야하구요.
<Alsen> 오블리비언도 엔딩없다봐야 하구요
<Seony> 역시 몬헌은 게임 중 최고의 겜...
<Alsen> GTA도 엔딩없다 봐야해요
<Alsen> 모든 악마의 게임이 최고이죠
<Seony> 제가 어지간한 겜은 다 해봤지만, 몬헌이 저한테는 제일 재밌더라구요.
<Alsen> 본인에게 가장 재미있는게 좋은거죠.. 게임은 여가활동 중 하나이니까요 ㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그나저나 오늘 가타부타 연락이 있어야지 준비할텐데;;
<Alsen> 잠도 안자고 4일째인데..
<Alsen> 써니, 인간은 3일이 한계라는 말 순 개뻥이예요... ㅋㅋ 4일째인데 아직 살아있네요.. 잠안자는거
<Seony> 누가 3일이래요?
<Seony> 해병대 특수수색교육 가면 1주일 동안 잠 안재우는데.
<Alsen> 오오
<Alsen> 그래도 요령껏 자는거 아닌감요?
<Alsen> 제 외가쪽 다 해병대인디;;
<Seony> 뭐 고무보트 머리에 이고 이동 중에 자겠죠.
<Alsen> 그건 들었어요 고무보트 머리에 이고 밥먹는다고
<Seony> 근데 고무보트가 무거워서 잘못 하면 목뼈 부러질까봐 무서워서 잠은 못자겠떠라구요
<Alsen> 반찬이 안보여서 그냥 국에 말아서 마신다는군요
<Seony> 그런 건 얘기 꺼낼 것도 없는 거구요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 군대애기는 보통 10년 이야기 해도 될정도인듯
<Alsen> 모든 남자들은 자서전을 써야함 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 알센군
<CuBric> 이따 교대에서 봐잉
<Seony> 저는 그 고무보트 훈련, IBS 훈련을 처음 자대배치 받자마자 받았거든요... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 그래요~
<CuBric> 하아암
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 오늘 세명? 네명?
<CuBric> 삼실에서 침대펴고 잤더니
<CuBric> 뿌등뿌등하네
<CuBric> 뜨리
<Alsen> 한숨도 못자서 저는 상황봐서 일찍 들어가야 할지도 ㅋ
<Alsen> 오오
<Alsen> 써니, 군기들었을때빡센거 하는게 좋음
<CuBric> 알센하고 써니하고 누가 더 형인겨
<Alsen> 써니
<Alsen> 많이 형임
<Seony> Alsen: 그래서 좀 덜힘들었죠
<Alsen> 엄청 형임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 알센이가 몇년생이더라
<Seony> CuBric: 4살 차이를 너무 어리게 보시는 거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지금 기준은 알센
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지구의 자오선기준은 알센
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-22
<CuBric> 구털에서 털려서 집에가는 알센
<Alsen> 구털이 뭐지?
<CuBric> 구로디지털단지
<Alsen> 헐
<CuBric> short name
<Alsen> 그냥 구로공단이 나음
<CuBric> 그건 옛날말
<Alsen> 슬슬 씻어야 하는데..
<Alsen> 아놔.. ;;
<CuBric> 알센군
<Alsen> 가기 시러지네 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 뽀득뽀득 씻어라
<CuBric> 엉아가 덥쳐줄게 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 남자가 덥치면 때림
<CuBric> 훗
<Alsen> 세계UFC챔피언이 덥쳐도 때림.
<CuBric> 플라잉 니킥 한방이면 끝날듯
<Alsen> 마의 삼각지대를 폭격하면 모든 남자들은 같은 증상을 보이며 넉다운 하게 되어있음.
<Seony> 그냥 "때리기"만 하는 거에요? 딴건 안하구요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 딴거 뭐요?
<CuBric> 써니가 은근 기대하는거 같음
<Seony> 뭐 도망을 간다거나...
<Alsen> 숙제안한 초딩을 322대 때린 교사가 있다는군요
<Seony> 신고를 한다거나 그런 거 없이 그냥 때리기만? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 기네스 감이네 ㅋ
<CuBric> 도데체 어느나라인겨
<Seony> 애가 선생을 얼마나 열받게 했으면...
<Alsen> 앞서 지난달 1∼6일에 2호기 취수구 부근에서 방사성 물질 4700조 베크렐이 포함된 고농도 오염수 500t이 유출됐고, 지난달 4∼10일에는 방사성 물질 1500억 베크렐이 포함된 오염수 1만393t을 긴급 방출했다.
<Alsen> 이렇게 유출된 방사성 물질은 남쪽으로 퍼지다가 구로시오를 타고 태평양 동쪽으로 흘러갈 것으로 보인다.
<Alsen> 도쿄전력은 또 21일 후쿠시마 제1원전 3호기 원자로 건물 남쪽에서 시간당 1천 밀리시버트(m㏜)의 방사선을 내뿜는 건물 잔해 더미를 발견했다고 밝혔다.
<CuBric> 알센군
<CuBric> 나 지금 퇴근할끈데
<CuBric> 어찌 할끼얌
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아직 씻지도 않았음
<Alsen> 9시까지 갈것임
<CuBric> 난 집에 갈끈데
<CuBric> 1시간을 어찌 기다려
<Alsen> 그럼 교대 취소 하는 수밖에;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 구털로 11시까지 왕
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅇㅋ
<CuBric> 난 그럼 집에서 씻고
<CuBric> 아 써니야
<CuBric> 갑자기 우분업데이트가 안되던데
<CuBric> 오늘 업데이트 하려는데
<CuBric> 목록은 올라오는데
<CuBric> 이상하게 안되는....
<CuBric> 집에서 해봐야 하나
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 잘 되는 거 같던데요.
<CuBric> 10.10 버전쓰고 있거덩
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 그럼 오늘 번개는 저 빼주세요
<Seony> 아... 저는 10.04
<CuBric> 알센군 와이?
<CuBric> 주선자는 내가아님
<Alsen> 어차피 다가오는 토요일에 세미나 있으니 그때뵈도 될 것 같은..
<Alsen> 되려, 제가 가면 짐이라서 부담되요
<CuBric> 밀옹한티 연락하길
<CuBric> 왠짐?
<Alsen> 나이먹고 돈없으면 짐이라구 하던데요
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 알센이 나이가 몇이길래
<CuBric> 지금 여기서 나이타령을
<Alsen> 음... 아.. 정말 돈 안쓰면 미안해지고, 또 쓰자니 ...에효;;
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 퇴근고고싱
<Alsen> 정말 빌어먹을 백수시절임
<CuBric> 올꺼라고 믿어
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 예압~
<CuBric> 안오면 3대에 저주가
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지구의 자오선은 알센기준이니 가야겟죠
<CuBric> 난 그럼 일단 퇴근을
<CuBric> 써니얌
<Alsen> 씨유~
<CuBric> 알센아
<Alsen> ?
<CuBric> 사랑혀 (하트)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 헐~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀옹은 울던데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그럼 see ya later
<Alsen> 브릿지인데도 파일이 안넘어가는건가;;
<Seony> 안넘어오네요
<Alsen> 에효..
<Alsen> Seony, 캐리비안 4 기대작 1위라는데 영화 보셔요
<Seony> 네이버 평점에서는 7.3 정도 밖에 안나오던데요
<Alsen> 편을 거듭할수록 망작되어지고 있으니까요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 개인적으로 1,2,3 전부 다 재밌게 봤거든요.
<Alsen> 저는 1,2 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 키이라 나이틀리 같은 이웃누나 있으면 좋겠단 생각이
<Alsen> 20만여 개의 은하들을 대상으로 한 오랜 연구 끝에 우주 팽창 을 가속화하는 암흑 에너지의 존재가 마침내 확인됐다고 스페이스 닷컴과 BBC 뉴스 가 이 19일 보도했다.
<Alsen> 더레지스터,씨넷 등은 18일(현지시간) MS가 이날 리니 제임스 인텔 SW및서비스담당 수석부사장의 윈도8 발언에 대해 거의 저주 수준의 반박을 내놓았다고 전했다.
<Alsen> 이탈리아 연구팀은 지난 18일(현지시간) “이탈리아 중부 플로렌스에 있는 성 우르술라(St Ursula) 수도원묘지에서 ‘모나리자’의 실제 모델로 추정되는 여성 ‘리자 게라르디니’(Lisa Gherardini)의 유해를 찾았다.” 밝혔다.
<Alsen> 연구팀은 "남성의 휴대전화 사용이 남성호르몬인 테스토스테론의 혈중수치는 상승시키지만, 뇌하수체에서 분비되는 생식 호르몬인 황체형성호르몬은 감소시킨 것으로 나타났다"며 "이는 남성의 휴대전화 사용과 정자 질과의 상관관계를 보여 주는 것"이라고 밝혔다.
<Alsen> 3국 정상은 피난소 앞에서 이 지역 농산물인 체리와 방울토마토, 오이 등을 함께 시식했다. 후쿠시마 원전 사고 이후 일본산 농산물에 대해 커지고 있는 우려를 불식시키기 위한 이벤트였다.
<imubuntu> 안녕하세요
<imubuntu> kubuntu-full을 까네요;
<Seony> 아... 임수랑 몬헌을 같이 해봐야되는데...
<Seony> 남의 집 인터넷을 끌어다쓰니... ㅎㅎ
<imubuntu> ?!
<imubuntu> 저,,
<imubuntu> kde환경에서 compiz --replace가 자동실행되게 하는 법이 있나요?
<CuBric> 하윽
<CuBric> 샤워 끝
<CuBric> 아 개운하당
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> ㅎ
<cartes_> Seony, 하이요
<ndsin> cartes_ 오늘 점심 번개 안가셨어요?
<cartes_> ndsin, 늦게 일어났어요 orz
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ndsin, 뭐하세요?
<ndsin> 아침에 야구 시합하러 갔다가 들어와서 쉬고 있지요
<ndsin> 녹초가 됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 새벽 5시 기상해서
<ndsin> 7시부터 시합이라 ㅡㅡ;
<shriekout> 시합...
<ndsin> 첫 시합이었어요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 오늘은 어딜 뚫으시려고...
<shriekout> =33
<ndsin> 1점차로 아쉽게 졌는데
<ndsin> 좋았답니다 후흐흐
<ndsin> 아마야구에서 9회까지 하고옴 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 무슨 시합인데요?
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> 야구
<ndsin> 야구요
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 전... 운동 부족...
<shriekout> ...
<ndsin> 저도 저질 체력
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 얏홍 적당히 보세요 =3
<ndsin> 맘대로 안되는....
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 저도...
<shriekout> 아... 씻고 밥해야겠다. 휘리릭 =3
<ndsin> 헝헝
<drake_kr> 헝헝
<ndsin> 헝헝헝
<drake_kr> 야구(동영상)쟁이 엔신님이다
<ndsin> 헝헝헝
<ndsin> 야구하시죠
<ndsin> 언제쯤 야구실력이 좋아질런지 헝헝
<cartes_> 야구동영상 많이 않봤네요
<cartes_> 요즘에
<cartes_> 야구실력이 녹슬지 않았을까
<drake_kr> 엔신님 문제점 분석 : http://drake.kr/4987
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 빵터졌음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 듀얼코어가 더 빠른 이유는? http://drake.kr/13798
<cartes_> 이해가 않되요
<cartes_> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 네?
<ndsin> 역시 듀얼코어답게 메모리 병목현상이 주요 관건이군요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 고기가 익었을때 얼마나 빨리 접시에 담는가, 또는 얼마나 많이 접시에 담는가
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 도아님 하이요
<drake_kr> 어? 그 도아님인가
<cartes_> 도아님은 불량왕자님입니다
<DoA> 아;;;;; 왜 도아가 됬찌;;
<DoA> 디오에인데;;
<DoA> 오자마자 불량왕자소리 들었어;;;
<drake_kr> http://offree.net 이분 아니시죠? ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 넵 전 저번주에 처음 왔습니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> Dead or Alive의 DOA인가
<DoA> 와웅 아시는분이 계시다 !!!!
<drake_kr> x 하나 붙이세염
<DoA> x?? 요
<drake_kr> Dead or Alive eXtreame
<drake_kr> 스티브 발머가 가장 좋아하는 게임 <-
<DoA> 아 가운데 or 아니구 of!!!
<drake_kr> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/tv/tv_view.asp?artice_id=20100125190756&type=det
<drake_kr> 스티브발머도 남자 : http://ruliweb.daum.net/ruliboard/read.htm?table=game_xbox02&page=630&num=59063&main=xbox
<cartes_> drake_kr, 가셨나요?
<drake_kr> ㅇ딜요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 오늘 벙개요
<drake_kr> 저 화성에서 오늘 올라왔는데요 -_
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<cartes_> 지구로요?
<CuBric> 지금 울집에 밀님 놀러와 있슴다
<drake_kr> 경기도 화성시요
<cartes_> 아 화성에서 왔다는줄
<drake_kr> 아, CuBric // 다음주에는 님이 쏘셔야함
<CuBric> 오늘 이미 쐈어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> !?!?
<CuBric> 감자탕 중짜 로 둘이서 먹었다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 또쏴요
<CuBric> 드레끼님 똥침 쏴드릴께요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 푸욱
<drake_kr> 아웅
<CuBric> 지금 밀님 울집에서
<CuBric> 우분투 셋팅하고 있는중
<drake_kr> 헐 강제노역
<ndsin> 밥먹었으니 우분투 세팅 노역을 하고있군여
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 왈 : 내가 미차
<CuBric> 곧 옆자리 데탑으로 밀님 접속할듯
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<ndsin> 와아아아아
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/135
<ndsin> 내일 휴가
<ndsin> 방금 휴가 쓰긔 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 근데 생각해보니 월요일이라 저녁에 학원가야되네 헐
<CuBric> 밀님 지금 손가락이 안보일 정도로 타이핑 하는중
<CuBric> 셋팅의 달인
<CuBric> 새로운 세상을 열어주는중
<cartes_> 알센님도 모이셨나여?
<CuBric> 알센이는 빵구 내고 안왔음
<CuBric> 문자만 오고
<CuBric> 정모때 피떵 쌀 알센이
<Seony> cartes_: hi
<Seony> cartes_: 아까는 겜하느라 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니야
<cartes_> Seony님 무슨게임해요?
<Seony> 몬헌3요
<CuBric> 지금 울집에 밀님하고 노는중
<CuBric> 서니 psp 카이해?
<cartes_> 여기 이브 온라인 하시는분?
<Seony> CuBric: ㅎㅎ 재밌으시겠군요.
<Seony> 네 저 카이 하죠
<CuBric> 지금 우분트 셋팅 작업하는 밀님
<Seony> 이브 온라인은 잠시 쉬는 중.
<CuBric> 손가락이 안보임
<Seony> 몬헌3 카이로 할 사람 있으면 좋겠는데, 우분투 유저는 몬헌 잘 안하더라구요.
<Seony> 너무 매니악해서 그런가...
<CuBric> 서니야
<CuBric> 나 psp 유저임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 1005 버전 커펌된
<Seony> 몬헌은 안하시잖아요.
<CuBric> 몬헌3 깔려있다는
<CuBric> 근데 카이 설정 하다 하다
<CuBric> 도저히 답없어서
<Seony> PSP 유저야 많죠. 다만 몬헌을 안해서 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포기했다는
<CuBric> 난 한글로 번역된 버전 쓴다는
<CuBric> 몬헌3
<Seony> 몬헌은, 아무리 치트를 쓰고 아이템을 빵빵하게 채워갖고 와도 컨트롤이 허접하면 대번에 티가 확 나는 겜이에요...
<CuBric> 그건 그래
<Seony> 초기에 커펌유저들이 에딧해갖고 와서 카이에서 잠시 활개쳤다가 다 사라졌죠.
<Seony> 컨트롤이 안되니까 겜이 안되거든요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 피시만 몬헌도 있자낭
<CuBric> 몬헌 온라인
<Seony> 온라인은 재미없어서 안해요...
<CuBric> 매니악한 겜
<CuBric> 몬헌
<Seony> 게다가 겜이 이상한 방향으로 흘러서 몬헌의 본질도 많이 흐리고..
<Seony> .
<CuBric> 몬헌은
<CuBric> 2g 가 최고임
<Seony> 아...2G... 제일 오래 했죠.
<CuBric> 집에 1 도 가지고 있음
<CuBric> 북미판
<Seony> 내가 몬헌 시작한 게 벌써 6년째인데 아직도 허접.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니 한국오면
<CuBric> 선물로 몬헌1 을 주마
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 저도 몬헌1 있어요.
<CuBric> 에띵
<Seony> 몬헌 1, 2, 2G, Unite, 3 다 있어요
<CuBric> 췟
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 밥 한끼에 낚여 노동중인 밀입니다
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<laggard> 밥한끼가 그냥 밥한끼가 아닌거 같은데요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 아... 어제 너무 무리했더니 다른건 둘째치고 졸려요
<jincreator> 그럼 주무세요! :)
<yemharc> 근데 감금당해서 노동중 으헝
<CuBric> 짜악 (채찍질)
<jincreator> 그럼 때려치우고 회사 나오세요! :)
<yemharc> 회사가 아니라 문제
<CuBric> 진님
<jincreator> 네.
<CuBric> 울집 입니다
<jincreator> ???
<CuBric> 밀님 지금 작업하는곳이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 헉
<yemharc> 내가 어쩌다 밥 한끼에 낚여서는 으헝
<ndsin> 그럼 때려치우고 <--- CuBric 님 말하시는거??
<CuBric> 강제노역중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 강제노역중인데 챗팅도 가능하군요!
<CuBric> 콜라 한잔 주고 다시 당제노역
<jincreator> 그럼 때려치우고 큐브릭님 집에서 나오세요!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> laggard: 요즘은 강제노역소에도 노조가 있어서.
<CuBric> 에어콘두 가동중임
<drake_kr> yemharc // http://data.drake.kr/135
<laggard> 땀도 나오지 않게 강제 하는 곳인가봅니다 :)
<CuBric> 레가드님동 동참을?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 이거였군요
<drake_kr> 정시퇴근은 도시전설
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 달려 오실라유
<CuBric> 울집으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저녁에 겹살 먹을지도 모름
<drake_kr> 저번주 택시 타고 갔었어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 겹살 파뤼
<drake_kr> 택시비 27000원 나옴
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일주일쨰 안 들어와도 납치 혹은 감금당한 것이 아니니 걱정하지 말것
<CuBric> 드레끼님 7호선 라인 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 결혼식장에서 신랑이 없어져도 놀라지 말것. 장애대응하러 간것일 뿐임.
<jincreator> 출처 : 프로그래머의 아내가 알아야 할 97가지
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/5042
<drake_kr> 저도 저녁에 그냥 삼겹살이나 먹어야겠군요
<CuBric> 밀옹 기계식 키보드 하나 꺼내주니
<CuBric> 노동에 박차를 가하는중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 갑자기 쓴 휴가
<ndsin> 낼 할께 엄네
<drake_kr> 하누나 먹을까
<CuBric> 밀님 지금 신나있음
<cartes_> 하누나가 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 하누
<drake_kr> 한우
<cartes_> 아
<cartes_> 고기군요
<yemharc> 히흐
<yemharc> 세팅 끝나갑니다
<jincreator> 「조금만 더하면」「거의 끝났어」라는 말이 나오기 시작하면 당분간 끝나지 않을 것이라고 생각할 것
<yemharc> jincreator: 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> Wii 겜도 하려고 준비중
<jincreator> 대세는 키넥트?
<yemharc> jincreator: 키넥트 좋긴 한데 비싸요
<jincreator> 가격 차이가 위에 비해 많이나나보네요.
<yemharc> 그것보다 센서 정밀도에 따른 가격차이?
<jincreator> 그러고보니 닌텐도에서는 위 이후로 마땅한 신제품이 안나오네요. NDS는 3D로도 만들고 하더니만...
<Seony> 좀 더 우려먹고싶은 거겠죠
<jincreator> 응? 써니님도 계셨군요.
<jincreator> 예밀님은 드디어 강제노역이 끝나셨나 보네요.
<CuBric> 아직도 노역중
<CuBric> 컴피즈 셋팅 도 아직 안들어갔으요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 진님
<CuBric> wii 후속기종 곧 나옵니다
<jincreator> 네
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> CuBric, 닌텐도 관련 개발 하시나요?
<CuBric> 아니요
<CuBric> 전 그냥 일반 직장인....
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 찾아보니 올해 6월에 공개된다 하네요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 예밀님은 우분투 설치 해주시는건가요?
<CuBric> 설치는 되있는데요
<CuBric> 내가 래드헷 이후로 손을 놓은지라
<CuBric> 까막눈에 콤맹이 라서
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 부탁을 한거죠
<CuBric> 만난김에
<jincreator> 그렇게 밥 한끼를 미끼로 한 강제노역의 서막이 펼쳐진 거군요.
<CuBric> 감자탕 중자 에 공기밥+ 볶음밥 이였다구요
<laggard> 강제노역이라고 하면 육체적인것만 생각나는데 왠지 정신적 노역도 포함되어야 한다는 뜬금없는 생각이 드네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 왜들이러삼요
<bug_king> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VHZQC1BJ 비주얼 스튜디오 2010 으로 불려우 최적화 컴파일좀 해봤습니다 평가 좀 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<bug_king> 소스는 5.0 베타2
<bug_king> 32비트 입니다...64비트는 현제 개발중..
<jincreator> 비주얼 스투디오면 윈도용이군요...
<bug_king> 네
<bug_king> 리눅스용은 많더라구요
<bug_king> 그래서 비주얼 스튜디오로 함 해봤어요
<bug_king> 플래시 윈미플 플러그인 탑재해서 따로 설치 불필요해요
<jincreator> 음...그건 좀 법적 문제가 있는 부분이군요.
<bug_king> 윈미플 플러그인은 공개된어있는건데 문제되나요?
<bug_king> 소스 공개도 되어 있던데요
<jincreator> 윈미플 플러그인은 잘 모르겠는데 플래시는 어도비의 동의 없이 배포가 아마 안될거에요.
<bug_king> 아...
<bug_king> 그럼 삭제 해야겠네요
<jincreator> 그래서 우분투에서도 플래시 설치가 아니라 사실은 스크립트를 실행해서 어도비 사이트에서 직접 플래시 파일을 가져오는 방식이에요.
<bug_king> 네..
<jincreator> 윈미플 플러그인은 MS 테크넷에서 나온 걸로 알고 있는데 아닌가 보군요.
<bug_king> ms에서 공개한것은 맞는데요 소스까지 공개 되어 있더라구요
<jincreator> 가장 중요한 라이선스가 어떻게 되나요?
<bug_king> 음..잠시만요
<bug_king> 아...윈미플도 동의가 필요하네요..
<bug_king> 라이선스 문서 다운 받아보니 사전 동의 없인 사용 불가라네요
<jincreator> 역시 MS죠? ^^;
<bug_king> 배포및 사용불가
<bug_king> 네...
<bug_king> ㅜ_ㅜ
<jincreator> 근데 어떤 최적화가 들어간 것인가요?
<bug_king> pgo 최적화랑
<bug_king> 경량화 최적화요
<bug_king> sse2 최족화
<bug_king> 최적화
<bug_king> 일단 저렇게 해줬구요
<bug_king> 향후 샌디브릿지 최적화를 따로 해주려구요
<jincreator> pgo 최적화가 뭔가요? 이전에 한빈님도 이걸 열심히 하시더군요.
<bug_king> 아 그게
<bug_king> 쉽게 말씀드리면
<bug_king> 속도 빠르게 해주는 거예요
<bug_king> 아주 중요하죠
<bug_king> 지금은 샌디브릿지 최적화를 위해서 aes 패치중인데
<bug_king> 이게 생각보다 어렵네요
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<Server^Seony> 음... 로그가 쌓여서 그런가 씨퓨 점유율이 높네...
<bug_king> 그리고 국내에는 비주얼 스튜디오로 최적화한 불여우가 없는거 같아서 제가 삽질해보려구요
<jincreator> 국내는 아니고 비주얼 스튜디오인지는 모르겠지만 palemoon이라는 윈도용 파이어폭스 최적화 프로젝트가 있기는 합니다.
<bug_king> 아..안그래도
<bug_king> 그거랑
<bug_king> 자바스크립트 테스트 해봤거든요
<bug_king> 평균적으로 그것보다는 약간빨라요
<bug_king> 변동적이긴 하지만요
<jincreator> 아무래도 페일문은 배포를 해야 하기 때문에 특정 cpu에 대한 최적화가 들어있지 않아서 그런 것 아닐까요?
<bug_king> 아무래도 그렇겠죠
<bug_king> 근데
<bug_king> 페일문처럼 최적화라고
<bug_king> 내세우며 내놓는 배포본들은
<bug_king> 특정 회사 씨푸에 최적화해서 내놓지 않나요?
<bug_king> 인텔 암드
<bug_king> 이렇게요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 페일문은 지원하는 CPU 목록이 있군요.
<bug_king> 네
<bug_king> 근데 비주얼스튜디오로 컴파일 하면 안좋은게 따로 배포본 프레임워크도 배포해야한다는거...
<bug_king> 쩝
<jincreator> 근데 pgo 최적화라는 게 단순히 속도만 빠르게 하는 모든 방법을 일컫는 말인가요? 어떤 분은 jpeg 라이브러리를 다른 걸로 교체하시는 작업을 하시던데...
<bug_king> 이미지 렌더링 속도를 빠르게 해주거든요
<bug_king> 그것에 대해서는 좀더 연구좀 해봐야 할거 같아요
<bug_king> 지금 여러 옵션을 주면서 컴파일 해보고 있거든요
<jincreator> 파폭 최적화를 하는데 참조할 문서 같은 게 있나요?
<bug_king> 음...그게 자료가 생각보다 많지가 않구요
<bug_king> 개인 빌드 사이트나 모질라 사이트
<bug_king> 저거 두개 말고는 그다지 크게 참고할만한게 없네요
<jincreator> 모질라 사이트면 MDN인가요?
<bug_king> 네
<CuBric1> asdf
<CuBric1> 테스트
<jincreator> 근데 직접 자신이 소스를 모두 일일이 수정하는 것인가요, 아니면 패치 받아서 적용하고 라이브러리 교체하고 컴파일 옵션 지정하는 정도만 해도 충분한가요?
<bug_king> 후자쪽이요
<jincreator> 큐브릭님의 분열?
<jincreator> 컴파일하는데는 얼마나 걸리나요?
<bug_king> 음..쿼드코어 기준으로 50분정도요
<bug_king> 물론 코어 플래그 옵션 주었을때
<bug_king> 50분정도구요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bug_king> 옵션 안주고 하면 대략 두시간정도
<CuBric> 밀님이 셋팅하고있는 놋북으로 접속
<CuBric> 하고 다시 나감
<bug_king> 이건 윈도우에서 비주얼 스튜디오로 했을때 경우에요
<bug_king> 리눅스에선 안해봐서 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 이런 거 한번 해보고는 싶었는데 아는 것도 없고 관련 자료도 없어 손도 못대겠더군요. 방학때 한번 시간 잡아서 해봐야겠어요.
<bug_king> 앞으로 저는 자신만의 최적화 불여우 사용하려구요
<bug_king> 단순 설치판은 이제 안녕
<jincreator> 오, 뭔가 간지나는 멘트네요.
<bug_king> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 예밀님 아직도 작업중이신가요? 17분에 세팅 끝나간다고 말씀하시더니만...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 엑스챗 만 끝내면
<CuBric> 끝날듯 해요
<CuBric_> 끝났습니다
<jincreator> 오, 축하합니다.
<cartes_> 큐브릭님 하이요
<CuBric> 한번 더 리스타트
<CuBric> 설정 끝
<CuBric> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> 으하하
<CuBric> 역시 고수 밀사마
<CuBric> 셋팅 끝나고 노는중입니다
<Ponics> 헛.. 초고수님들의 회동이 끝났습니까 ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 오늘 감자탕 먹었습니다
<jincreator> 포닉스님은 얼굴책에 글 올리시면서도 IRC 계속 보고계셨군요.
<CuBric> 공기밥에 볶음밥도 먹고
<CuBric> 커피에 콜라등등
<CuBric> 지금 울집에서 노는중이랍니다
<Ponics> 헉... 그런것이였습니까 ? 어흑...
<Ponics> ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 인제 우분투가 우분투 같아졌어요
<CuBric> 밀옹의 손을 거치면 환골탈퇴?
<Ponics> 감자땅에 뻑끔밥에... 콜라와 꼬피... 어흑...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 설정을 예밀님이 하셨으니 우분투가 예밀님같아진 게 아닐까요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀옹한티 아가씨 전번이나 줄까나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 아니 되옵니다.. 어흑... OTL
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오늘 밀옹의 손가락이 안보였다는
<CuBric> 터미널 작업에선 오오오 하는 탄성이 나올뻔함
<laggard> 거나한 한끼였던 건가요?
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 둘다 배터지는줄 알았어요
<ndsin> 둘이서 중짜 먹으니 배터질수밖....
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 헐 터미널 작업 ... 로망인데요  전 클릭질과 간혹 터미널인데
<CuBric> 모든 작업을 터미널 상에서 해결하는 밀옹
<jincreator> 마우스는 거들 뿐...
<CuBric> 마우스는 거의 쓰지도 안는
<CuBric> 모든걸 키보드에서 해결하는
<CuBric> 밀옹
<laggard> 고수는 터미널파인건가요?
<jincreator> 모든 게 끝난 후에서야 마우스의 존재를 깨달으셨지...
<jincreator> 아뇨, 고수는 콘솔파입니다. X윈도가 아예 없지요.
<CuBric> 방금 분도님이
<CuBric> 카톡으로
<CuBric> 저에게
<CuBric> 하트를 날리시는군요
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ;;;;
<CuBric> 어의 하면 좋을까요
<laggard> 사람을 잘못본 모양인데요 ><
<CuBric> 밀님하고 울집에서 둘이 논다고 보냇더니
<jincreator> "저도요!" 라고 답장하세요. ;)
<CuBric> 하트를 날리시네요
<ndsin> 이쁜사랑하시길
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 지켜봐드릴게요
<ndsin> 그런데 애들은 어디 놀러갔나요
<jincreator> 이것이 바야흐로 삼각관계!?
<CuBric> 애들이라뇨?
<ndsin> CuBric님 결혼하시지 않으셨었던가요
<CuBric> 유부당이지요
<CuBric> 저빼고 다 대구에 갔답니다
<CuBric> 7시경 서울에 도착할듯
<CuBric> 아아 밀옹이 가지고 다니는 놋북이 탐나요
<CuBric> 끝장 나던데
<cartes_> 어떤건데요?
<CuBric> 에이서스 껀데
<CuBric> 작고 가벼우면서도
<CuBric> 해상도 끝내주고
<ndsin> 제품이 뭔가요
<cartes_> 저는 Vaio X117인가 원해요
<CuBric> 성능도 좋음
<CuBric> 후아아
<ndsin> 크흑
<CuBric> 내 놋북은 무게 2.35 키로그람에
<ndsin> 저도 노트북 바꿀려고 했는데
<CuBric> 흉기
<ndsin> 야구장비 사느라 돈이 너무 많이..........
<CuBric> 던지면 다 몰살
<jincreator> 하지만 예밀님이 가지고 다니는 놋북은 브로드컴 무선랜과 사운드인지라 우분투에서는 삽질을 요하지요...
<CuBric> 밀옹 왈 역시 hp 는 셋팅하기 좋군요
<jincreator> 제 놋북도 2.5쯤 되는지라 학교에 가지고 다니기 힘드네요...맥북 에어가 이렇게 가지고 싶을 줄이야...T.T
<CuBric> 곧 밀옹 들어옵니다
<CuBric> 기대하삼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 뷁
<cartes_> 저도 갈까요?
<jincreator> 빰빠라빰~예밀 님 입장입니다!
<yemharc> cartes_: 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 카테야
<yemharc> cartes_: 오실거면 콜!
<CuBric> 이미 늦었음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator: 살려줘요!
<yemharc> 헬푸 미!
<CuBric> 퍽퍽
<jincreator> ???
<Ponics> 헉...
<cartes_> 옘님 만나보고 싶어요
<yemharc> Ponics: 강제노역소에 끌려왔습니다
<CuBric> 여긴 우분투 작업장
<yemharc> 노조는 있는데 왠지 빠워가 없어요!
<yemharc> 하루 일당이 콜라 두잔!
<CuBric> 오는건 자유 나가는건 후훗
<jincreator> 카테스님, 28일날 세미나에 오시면 뵐 수 있을겁니다.
<Ponics> 초고수 밀옹 / 헛.... 강제노역소 이면 5인 인던팟.... 즐 몹 하세욘...
<cartes_> 네 가던지 할게요
<yemharc> Ponics: 포닉스님이 또 하나 인증을!
<CuBric> 아가씨 신상명세 넘기는중
<cartes_> 흠흠
<CuBric> 후루룩
<cartes_> 요즘 의욕이 하나도 없어서 어떻게 거기까지 가야할지..
<CuBric> 포닉옹두  왔으면 좋았잖아요
<Ponics> 제가 콤맹이라서.. 우ㅂㅌ 는 잘 몰라효...
<CuBric> 윈도우 7 도 있음
<CuBric> 얼티밋 64버전
<Ponics> 헛.. 윈도그7은 더더욱... 모릅니다.. OTL
<CuBric> 도스를 하삼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 전 윈도XP유저에요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 윈도우 별거 있나요
<yemharc> 문제 생기면 리붓하고 그래도 안되면 포맷하고
<laggard> 고스트로 다시 밀고 하면 되요
<yemharc> 빌은 엄청난 운영체제를 만들었습니다
<CuBric> 지금 동시에 컴3대가 돌아가는중
<cartes_> 레지스트리를 잘만지는거가 좋은거 같에요
<CuBric> 밀옹 놋북 켜면
<yemharc> Thanks Bill!
<CuBric> 4대 풀가동
<jincreator> 누진이 적용된 전기세 폭탄!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> +에어컨도 있었죠 아마?
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 지금은 껏지요
<CuBric> 에이핑크 뮤비 보는중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지금 분위기가 꼭
<CuBric> 홈오피스?
<Ponics> 흠냐.. 오늘은 분도님의 분도하우스를 방문 할까 하옵니다..
<CuBric> 상암동이요?
<Ponics> 아니요.. 인천 입니다..
<Ponics> 저도 인천이기에..
<CuBric> 전 구로인데요
<CuBric> 밀옹두 구로 살고
<cartes_> 7호선으로 구로 갈수있나요?
<Ponics> 그럼 이따가 거시기가 될지 확인 하여 보겠습니다..
<CuBric> 남구로
<yemharc> 분도하우스 가시면 전업주부 인천 강★도 님의 수제 요리를 먹을 수 있습니다
<CuBric> 근데 지금 오긴 늦은듯함
<Ponics> 1호선 부개역 까지 오시면... 제가 저의 기름먹는 하마로 분도하우스까지 직접..
<CuBric> 부개역이라
<CuBric> 온수역에서 얼마나 걸리지요?
<Ponics> 분도하우스는 제물포역을 지나서 도화역 주변이옵니다..
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 제물포...
<CuBric> 멀다
<Ponics> 온수 -> 역곡 -> 부천 -> 중동 -> 송내 -> 부개
<laggard> 온수 부개 14분인데요
<CuBric> 분도 하우스 가 멀지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 도화역이시라는데
<CuBric> 옆자리 밀님은 윈도우 삼매경중
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윈7 신기해요 +_+
<jincreator> (...)
<CuBric> 밀옹의 외도에 서운감을 나타내는 진옹
<jincreator> 그게 아니라 윈7에 대해 신기하다는 반응은 처음 들어서요.
<CuBric> 우분투가 신기해요
<jincreator> ^^;
<yemharc> jincreator: 아니 근데 정말 신기하잖아요. 전 윈xp도 제대로 안써봤다구요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 신기할 수도 있겠네요.
<yemharc> 이왕 쓰는거 알아는 둬야 해서 대충대충은 아는데...
<yemharc> 윈도우에 컴피즈가 들어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 흐흐
<jincreator> 비스타도 제대로 안써보셨군요. -.-;
<jincreator> yemharc님, 창 여러개 열고 그중 하나를 골라 잡고 흔들어보세요.
<CuBric> 지금 밀옹이 잡고 있는 컴은
<CuBric> 쿼드코어에 램8기가 풀뱅크
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 부러우면 지는건데...T.T
<yemharc> jincreator: 진님 미안해요
<Ponics> 헛.... 초고수들의 기본 시스템.... 갱장 갱장...
<CuBric> 우리집 컴은요
<laggard> 쿼드에 램8기가 이건... ko인데요
<CuBric> 램은 다 풀뱅크 립니다
<yemharc> 여러개 켜놓고 마우스로 잡아다 흔들어도 별 반응이 없어요 (...)
<Ponics> 저는 겨우 2G 가지고도.. 에효..
<CuBric> 놋북도 다 풀뱅크
<jincreator> 몇년째 윈도, 리눅스 64bit를 사용하지만 메모리 2GB입니다.
<CuBric> 놋북메모리 4기가
<CuBric> 세컨도 4기가
<CuBric> 모든컴 풀뱅크
<jincreator> yemharc님, 윈도 7에서 원래 그러면 잡고 흔드는 창을 제외한 다른 창은 다 숨겨집니다.
<laggard> 램2기가에도 64비트 우분투 설치하는게 더 낫나요?
<drake_kr> 아오
<jincreator> 좀 빠르게 이리저리 흔들어보세요.
<drake_kr> 미치겠네 개독들
<yemharc> ...아무 일도 안일어나요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<laggard> 모두 지금 창 흔들고 있을듯 합니다
<jincreator> 라가드님, 그냥 기분이지요.
<yemharc> <-컴맹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 설마 낚시?
<CuBric> 진님의
<cartes_> 아녀 윈도7 브리핑 봤을때
<jincreator> 아뇨, 진짜입니다. MS 사이트에도 소개가 되어있습니다.
<cartes_> 봤어요
<CuBric> 그런일 안생기고 있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전혀 그런일 안생김
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 원래  창 흔들면 다른창은 다 버러우 하는거 맞아요
<CuBric> 안되고 있음
<jincreator> 그럼 보다 쉬운 Ctrl+윈도+Tab을 누르고 손을 떼세요.
<CuBric> 세컨도 윈7 64 얼티밋인데
<laggard> 특이한 윈도우7인듯 합니다
<jincreator> 좌우 방향키 먹습니다.
<CuBric> 그건 다른 기능인데요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 컴피즈네요
<yemharc> (...)
<jincreator> http://windows.microsoft.com/ko-KR/windows7/products/features/shake
<jincreator> Shake 링크입니다. 동영상으로 대리만족을(...)
<jincreator> 네, 다른 기능 맞습니다.
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 밀님의 한계를 느꼈습니다
<CuBric> 탭에서 흔들고 있었던 밀옹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ???
<jincreator> ^^;
<CuBric> 성공
<CuBric> 텝에서 흔들고 있으니
<CuBric> 될리가...
<yemharc> 으잌 윈도 어려워욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 윈도 "창머리"를 잡고 화면 왼쪽, 오른쪽, 그리고 위쪽으로 가져가보세요.
<CuBric> 또 멀 시킬려구요
<drake_kr> 아
<yemharc> 뭔가 반응이 있었는데?!
<drake_kr> 자다가 세번이나 깼네
<jincreator> 가져가서 손을 놓아보세요. 보다 확실해질겁니다.
<yemharc> 아하
<CuBric> 전체화면 보기
<jincreator> 참고로 이건 그놈3와 유니티에서도 들어갔습니다.
<yemharc> 마우스 제스쳐를 집어넣어놨구만...
<jincreator> 위쪽은 전체화면 맞지만 왼, 오른쪽은 화면의 절반 크기로 조절됩니다.
<CuBric> 그건 알고있었지요
<CuBric> 몸으로 느끼는
<jincreator> 이제 주소표시줄의 인터넷 익스플로러 아이콘을 오른클릭해보세요.
<jincreator> 큐브릭님이 자주 들어가는 사이트 목록이 나옵니다(...)
<CuBric> 이건 설마
<CuBric> 진님의 원격조정......
<yemharc> 과연!
<yemharc> 그놈3를 깔아야겠군!
<jincreator> 참고로 폴더 모양의 아이콘(윈도 탐색기)를 누르면 자주 들어가는 폴더가 나오죠.
<jincreator> 아, 이건 그놈 3에는 없어요.
<jincreator> 그놈 3는 다른 방식으로 최근 사용하는 파일을 검색합니다.
<CuBric> 진님
<CuBric> 근데 어쩌지요
<jincreator> ???
<CuBric> 울집 컴에 익스는 버전 9...
<yemharc> jincreator: 어차피 폴더 탐색은 터미널을 써서 (.....)
<jincreator> 9도 점프리스트가 될텐데요.
<laggard> 익스9도 나왔구나 ~
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 레가드님....
<CuBric> 왜 이러삼요
<jincreator> 저도 윈7 얼티 64+IE9 사용합니다.
<CuBric> 나온지가 언젠데...
<CuBric> 곧 버전10도 나올텐데요
<CuBric> 아 군것질이나 할까낭
<jincreator> "곧"까지는 아니에요. 아직 프리뷰만 나와 있는 상태니까요.
<CuBric> os 들이 서로서로 상호보완 하는 기능들이 있는듯합니다
<CuBric> 진님
<jincreator> 네.
<CuBric> 사랑해요 (하트)
<CuBric> 유훗
<jincreator> 반사 (거울)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 받은만큼 돌려드렸을 뿐입니다.
<CuBric> 정모때 만나요
<jincreator> 네. 저도 그때 뵙겠습니다.
<CuBric> 아 곧 포럼에 사진한장이 올라갈지도 모르겠습니다
<CuBric> 제목은
<CuBric> 밀옹의 고충
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 고충이라기보단....고문?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지뢰찾기에 빠진 밀옹
<jincreator> XP 지뢰찾기의 1픽셀 치트키가 생각나네요.
<CuBric> 지뢰찾기도 고수인듯...
<jincreator> 지뢰찾기는 우분투에도 있으니까요.
<CuBric> 지뢰찾기도 화려해졌다는 멘트를 날려주는
<jincreator> 근데 윈도는 신기한 게 정말 재미있는 게임은 다음 버전에서 없어져요. 핀볼도 그렇고 구슬넣기도 없어졌지요.
<CuBric> 카드놀이는 안빠지자나요
<jincreator> 가장 재미있는 하나만 빼는 것 같아요.
<yemharc> 그건 핀볼이 블루스크린의 주범이라 그런겁니다 (데굴)
<CuBric> 자 우린 이제 Wii 탁구를 하러 갑니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 마리오 카트에 빠진 밀옹
<CuBric> 쿠후
<jincreator> 탁구하시는 줄 알았는데...
<drake_kr> 아오 문앞에 기독교라고 붙여놓으면 벨좀 안 누를라나? ㅡ.ㅡ
<jincreator> 문앞에 "창고"라고 붙여놓으세요.
<jincreator> 아니면 "제2 관리사무소"
<drake_kr> 오 그거 좋다
<CuBric> 하악
<CuBric> 즐기고 왔습니다
<jincreator> Wii?
<CuBric> 얍
<CuBric> 재미있어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 엠티가게 되면
<CuBric> 이걸 들고 가서
<CuBric> 겜하면 재미있을듯해요
<jincreator> 고등학교 때 수학여행가는데 한명이 PS2를 가져왔지요. 그날 밤 그 방은 신났다고 하더라요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 5시반이면 밀님과 헤어질 시간
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후루룹
<jincreator> 5시 55분이면 전 도서관 시간이 끝나지요.
<CuBric> 오 공부를
<CuBric> 대단하오이다
<CuBric> 먼 공부를 하나이까
<CuBric> 다들 잠수모드인듯...
<laggard> 우분투 홈피에서 게시글을 본 후에  마우스 제스처로 뒤로가기하면 방금 읽은 글이 새로운 글로 보이는데(즉 새로고침이 안되어 있는 상태) 이거 어디서 설정을 해줘야 할까요?
<CuBric>  F5 누르세요 리플레시
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 뒤로 가기나요
<shriekout> 마우스 제스쳐 사용하지 말고...
<shriekout> 키보드로 모든 걸 해결하는건 어떨까요?
<shriekout> hhk pro 추천 =3
<CuBric> yemharc >> laggard 그냥 뒤로 간 다음 리프레ㅟ 하세요.
<laggard> 마우스 제스처가 매우 매우 매우 편해요!
<CuBric> yem >> laggard 키보드로 해도 마찬가지로 발생하고, 저 문제(?)는 쿠키 관련인데 그냥 뒤로가기 하면 갱신이 안되서 그런거 뿐이라 아무 문제 없어요
<CuBric> yem >> 글 목록에서 F5 한번이면 읽은거 체크되고 다시 그 페이지 떨어집니다
<DingGGu> 맥유저분
<DingGGu> 계신가요
<Seony> 여기 맥빠 한 명 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> Seony
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://nm.img.mn/irc/20110522@freenode_3747cc46ef85.png [1440x900] [564.59kb]
<DingGGu> 헬프미
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 작동을앙합니다
<Seony> 저게 뭔데요?
<DingGGu> 외장모니터요..
<Seony> 맥북에 연결하시는 거에요?
<DingGGu> 네..
<Seony> 환경설정에서 아예 인식을 안하는 건가요?
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://nm.img.mn/irc/20110522@freenode_4eb6bc10399d.png [1440x900] [924.33kb]
<DingGGu> 현제상황
<DingGGu> 인식은하는데 디스플레이가안되네요
<Seony> 스샷이 안나오는데요.
<DingGGu> 나와여..
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/SatMay212011225137.jpg
<DingGGu> 흠
<DingGGu> 링키너스쓰시나보네
<DingGGu> 위에링크보세용
<DingGGu> @ 떄문에안되영
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/SatMay212011225204.jpg
<DingGGu> http://bit.ly/jBQDRG
<DingGGu> 요기
<DingGGu> 해드렸어요
<Seony> 그냥 주소 전체를 붙여주세요.
<Seony> 눌러도 안나와요.
<DingGGu> http://nm.img.mn/irc/20110522@freenode_4eb6bc10399d.png
<DingGGu> 이게 전체주소인데
<DingGGu> 주소에 @들어가서
<DingGGu> 전체링크가안되니까 저거드래그하고
<DingGGu> 오른쪽버튼누르셔서 URL 열기 누르세요
<Seony> vmware에요? 아님 부트캠프에요?
<DingGGu> 부트캠프에요
<Seony> 그럼 윈도우 문제지 맥의 문제가 아니잖아요. 저는 윈도우 안쓰는데요.
<DingGGu> 문제가아니라 알고계신가해서 여쭤본건데요..
<Seony> 윈도우를 안쓰는데 알리가 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 붓캠은 커녕 vmware로도 1주일에 한 번 킬까말까한데요..
<jincreator> Nvidia 제어판 창과 윈도 설정 창이 동시에 열려서 그런 것 아닌가 싶네요. 둘 중 하나로만 해보세요.
<jincreator> 장담은 못하고요, 도서관 시간이 다 되어서 이만 들어갑니다...
<DingGGu> 헉 됬네요.
<DingGGu> 와우떄문에 어쩔수없이 부트캠프이용중..
<DingGGu> 램이 2기가라서 맥에선 와우자 원할하게 안돌아가더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<DingGGu> 맥이 렘관리못하는 단점도있고..
<Seony> 메모리 비워주는 툴을 같이 쓰시면 될 거 같은데요.
<DingGGu> 어짜피렘이너무모잘라서
<DingGGu> 안되용ㅇ..
<Seony> Libera Memory라고 free s/w가 있는데 한 번 받아서 써보세요.
<DingGGu> 링키너스부터 램을 150m씩이나먹는데
<DingGGu> 네 한번 써보도록할게요 ^-^
<Seony> 음... linkinus가 램을 좀 많이 잡아먹긴 하죠.
<Seony> 램은 신경 안쓰고 살아서...
<DingGGu> 맥북에어의 미니 dsub의 치명적인단점이
<DingGGu> 나오기시작하네요
<Seony> 아... 몬헌 3로 넘어온지가 언젠데 아직도 20시간이 안넘네...
<DingGGu> 화면떨림
<DingGGu> 장난아니네뇨
<Seony> 심한가보네요...
<Seony> 맥북에어는 제가 아주 싫어하는 제품군이라..
<DingGGu> 쓸만해서
<Seony> 휴대하기에는 아주 좋을 것 같더라구요.
<Seony> 애플 제품은 종류별로 하나씩 다 있는데, 맥북에어만큼은 별로 사고싶지 않더라구요. 넷북을 써보고 너무 후회를 한 적이 있거든요.
<DingGGu> 맥북에어가
<DingGGu> 넷북수준이아니라서
<jincreator> 딩구님 아직 해결 못하셨나요?
<Seony> 작년 겨울에 맥북프로 구입할려고 했던 당시에 맥북 에어가 처음 나오긴 했는데, 일말의 고민도 안하고 바로 그냥 프로 구입...
<DingGGu> jincreator 다시꼽다꼽으니까 되더라구요
<DingGGu> 뭐
<DingGGu> 제돈주고산게아니라서
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 왜삿냐고 비난해도 저는공짜니깐..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<jincreator> 아, 다행이네요. 궁금해서 폰으로 잠시 접속했었습니다.
<DingGGu>  ㅋ
<DingGGu> ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 감사합니다 ; ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 저기
<DingGGu> 부트스크립트에
<DingGGu> nginx가 올라와있어서
<DingGGu> 콘솔이안뜨는데
<DingGGu> 어떻게해야되나요..?
<DingGGu> ubuntu server 10.04입니다
<DingGGu> ..
<Seony> DingGGu님은 채널 규칙 아직 안읽어보신듯... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 부트스크립트에 올라와있으면, 빼면 될텐데요
<Seony> nginx면 웹서버 맞죠?
<DingGGu> 네맞습니다. 단타죄송 -_-ㅋ
<DingGGu> 많은분들이 대화안하셔서 딱히 상관은 없는듯 하지만요
<Seony> 서비스에 등록된 서버라면 service nginx stop 하면 다음 번 부팅 때는 안뜰 거에요...
<DingGGu> 아니.. 콘솔이
<DingGGu> 안뜹니다
<Seony> 그런 경우라면, 제가 대강만 알려드릴테니 구글링 해보세요.
<Seony> 우분투 라이브 씨디로 부팅하신 다음 콘솔에서 하드디스크에 설치된 우분투 파티션에 chroot 하시고,
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://nm.img.mn/irc/20110522@freenode_e2570cfbb498.png [1440x900] [1147.74kb]
<DingGGu> 현재상태
<DingGGu> 흐미.. 그런짓까지해야되나요..
<Seony> 환경설정 로딩한 다음, 서버 끄면 될 거 같은데요
<Seony> 콘솔이 안뜬다니 방법이 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 nginx는 어때요? 아파치 대신 요즘 저거 쓰는 데가 좀 있더라구요
<DingGGu> 제서버가아니라 군대가신분이 저한테 vps하나주시고 도망갔는데
<DingGGu> 제가 11.04로 이전하고 vmware 방금업데이트해서 다시살릴려고하니 이모양..
<DingGGu> nginx는 xcache 올리시면 매우빠르실꺼에요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 워낙 아파치 설정 파일에 익숙해져서.. ㅎㅎ
<imubuntu> 허허..
<imubuntu> 안녕하세요
<imubuntu> 그런데 말이죠...으음..
<imubuntu> unity환경에서
<imubuntu> 왜 우분투 로고 누르고 뭘 검색하려고하는데 그부분만 왜 한글이 안쳐질까요?
<imubuntu> 파폭에서도 잘입력되고...
<imubuntu> irc도 잘되고..
<drake_kr> 아 씨바 존나 잘 자고있는데 4번째 개독년들이 벨 처누르고 자빠졌네
<bug_king> 오늘 하루종일 불여우 컴파일만...ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 초고수 밀옹 / 오... 쩝니다~!
<drake_kr> 으히
<drake_kr> 망가를 테라 단위로 수집하는 놈도 있었군요..
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 들켰.. =33
<drake_kr> 오호라?
<CuBric> 하악
<CuBric> 더워버려요
<Ponics> CuBric: / 분도 하우스 로 조금 있다가 ㄱㄱ싱 하려고 합니다..
<CuBric> 이 늦은밤에
<CuBric> 난 못가는...
<Ponics> CuBric: / 넵... 어차피 분도하우스에는 안들어가고 그 앞 테라스( 벤치 ) 에서.. 코피와 담배를 피울 예정입니다.. ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 이상한 문제가 발생하는군요
<CuBric> 흐음
<CuBric> 괜찮아 지는군
<CuBric> 냐함
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 졸립네.............
<CuBric> 쿠우
<CuBric> 더워서 윗도리 벗고 있는중
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 페이스 북이랑 트위터 계정 추가했다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ
<CuBric> 그위버 에다가
<CuBric> 해놓으니 디게 편함
<yemharc> 그위버 쓸만하죠
<CuBric> 아 지메일 계정 찾았음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어찌 추가하지
<CuBric> 네이버 멜도 추가하고 싶은데...
<CuBric> 에볼루션 메일에서 하면 되는건지
<Mong> 안녕하세요 뭐좀 물어봐도 될까요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 에볼메일 맞는거?
<yemharc> CuBric, http://cafe.naver.com/wdn2000.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=265&
<Mong> 넷북에 우분투 설치하는게 까다롭나요?
<yemharc> 음.........아니 이거 아니네
<yemharc> Mong, 무난해요
<Seony> 우분투 넷북 에디션으로 설치하시면 꽤 쓸만할 겁니다.
<Mong> 그런ㄴ데 우분투를 몇번 설치해봤는데요.. 설치하는 시간이 5시간 이상 걸리네요.
<CuBric> 5시간 안걸리는데...
<yemharc> smtp.naver.com:587-TSL / imap.naver.com:993-SSL
<Mong> 중간에 뭔가 잘못된가 해서 다시해도 마찬가지
<Seony> 길어야 1시간 안에 끝나야 정상인데...
<yemharc> Mong, 카이스트 서버가 죽어서 그래요
<Mong> 하드디스ㅡ 날라갈꺼가아서 멈췄네요.
<yemharc> 연결 안되는거 계속 붙잡고 있어서
<Seony> 혹시 인터넷 선 연결하고 설치하셨었나요?
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony> CuBric: 네
<CuBric> 오늘 밀옹이 울집에서 내 우분투 설정 다 해줬다는
<CuBric> 환골탈퇴 했음
<Mong> 연결잘해서 토렌트로 다운까지 다 받았ㄴㅡㄴ데요. 거기까지 가는데 몇시간이 걸려요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 설정할 게 있나요? 백도어 심어놓은 거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 컴피즈 부터 시작해서
<CuBric> 내가 쓰기 편한게
<CuBric> 이것저것 설치도 하고
<CuBric> 디게 편해졌음
<Seony> 음... 저는 우분투 10.04 설치해서 진짜 손 하나도 안대고 쓰는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 이상한 사람이군요
<Mong> 첨에 우분투 로고 나오기까지도 몇십분 걸리더라고요
<CuBric> 난 10.10
<yemharc> Mong, 노트북 모델이 뭐에요
<Mong> 제가 10,4 그리고 11.4 두가지 몇ㅂㄴ했느데 안되네요
<Mong> 삼보 에버라텍인데요
<yemharc> 또 에버라텍인가...........
<Mong> 아톰 1.6, 인텔 gma,
<Seony> Mong: 혹시 모르니 넷북 에디션으로도 시도를...
<yemharc> Seony, 넷북에디션 이전에 에버라텍의 문제에요
<Mong> 그것도 마찬가지인데요 안되요
<CuBric> hp 나 dell 아니면 인제.. 호환성에선 문제가 되는건가
<Mong> 삼보가 문제가 많나요?
<Seony> yemharc: 아 그런가요? 한국만의 문제군요
<yemharc> 에버라텍 시리즈가 좀 x에요
<Mong> 윈도우7도 30분도 안되서 설치되는데
<yemharc> 단가 낮추려고 하드웨어도 왠 이상한걸 가져다 써서는
<Mong> 이건 뭐...
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> 에버라텍 경우에는 90% 이상 디바이스 드라이버 문제에요
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 토요일에 메일계정 추가하는 것좀 갈쳐줘
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Mong> 그럼 사용자가 어찌해볼수 없는문제네요..
<yemharc> Mong, 할 수는 있는데....... 별로 추천하고 싶지는 않군요
<CuBric> 힘들게 작업하기 보단
<yemharc> 일단 장벽이 높아요
<CuBric> 윈도우 쓰시는게 편하실듯
<Mong> ㅡ래서 joli OS 1.2도 설치해봤는데요
<Mong> 이것도 몇시간 설치하다가 열받아서 포기했어요
<yemharc> 간단히 설명하면, 리눅스가 일단 서양쪽 사람들이나 많이 쓰다 보니
<yemharc> 드라이버 지원도 서구권 업체 제품에서 잘 되고 있고
<yemharc> 반대로 동양쪽, 특히 한국하고 일본의 경우에는 자체적으로 생산하는 제품의 경우에 자기들 아이덴티티...를 확립하겠다고
<Mong> 그렇군요, 뭐가 문제인지 알지 못하니까.. 인터넷 검색해도 잘 안나오더라고요 해결방법이
<yemharc> 꼭 기묘한 물건을 한두개씩 탑재하는 통에 심심치 않게 발생합니다
<yemharc> 그나마 삼성은 제작년쯤부터 정신차리고 어느정도 표준(?)에 맞는 사양으로 제작해서 별 무리는 없는데
<Seony> 서양쪽이 많이 쓴다기보단, 서양에서 오픈소스 드라이버 개발에 다들 열정을 쏟는 거죠. 결국 돈 안되는 일에는 손 안대는 나라가 손해를...
<yemharc> Seony, 그런것도 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 더 웃긴게
<yemharc> 에버라텍 시리즈는 웹 전체에서 뒤져도 사용기 하나 안나와요
<Seony> 먹고살려면 어쩔 수 없긴 한데, 그런 분위기가 조성되어있는 사회도 문제가 있다고 보이구요...
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 특이하군요.
<yemharc> Seony, 수출을 안한건지 이름을 바꿔 낸건지는 모르겠어요
<Mong> 3일동안 시간 낭비한것만해도 억울해 죽겠네요
<Seony> yemharc: 에버라텍 영문명이 everatec 맞아요?
<yemharc> Mong, 저는 솔직히 넷북에 리눅스 설치하려는 분들에겐 제품이 DELL니ㅏ HP인가 꼭 물어봅니다
<yemharc> Seony, 맞아요
<Mong> averatec
<Seony> 외국에서는 averatec이거든요
<CuBric> 오늘 밀이 네 놋북 hp 인거 보고 안도되는 표정이였음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Dell이나 HP는 잘 되나봐요?
<CuBric> 넹
<yemharc> 엄청나게 잘 됩니다
<yemharc> 그냥 깔면 깔리는 수준이죠
<Seony> 그렇군요... 하긴 델은 조립하는 부품들 보니까 많이 쓰는 것들로만 조립하더라구요.
<yemharc> (말이 좀 이상하긴 한데)
<yemharc> Mong, 넷북 정확한 모델명 아세요?
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 제 넷북도 가관이었죠
<Mong> 사양을 봐도 보통 일반적인 spec인데.. 뭔 집어 넣어가지고 안되는지
<yemharc> 처음에 딱 왔는데 기본 설치된 리눅스가 콘솔모드 뿐.......
<Mong> averatec HS-105
<yemharc> 딱 minimal 사양으로 설치해놓고 배송.............
<Mong> 결론은 리눅스계열 ㅇㄴ영체제가 제 놋북에는 안 깔리는것 같네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/cLaD9  이것이 현실
<Seony> 우분투 헬프 가서 검색하니까 게시물이 딱 하나 나오네요
<yemharc> 네. 없어요.
<CuBric> 거실로 놋북가지고 나왔음
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony> 네
<CuBric> 오늘 울집에서 밀옹 이랑 신나게 놀았음
<yemharc> 현재 겔럭시S같은게 해외에서 먹히는 이유는 단 하나에요.
<CuBric> Wii 도 하고
<yemharc> 저가 하이앤드 제품이면서 나름 표준에 맞춰진 녀석이라 호환성에 무리가 없는거
<Seony> CuBric: ㅎㅎ 그런 얘기 들으면 저도 한국 돌아가고싶네요... 근데 취직할 데가 없으니...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 감자탕 중자로 먹었다는
<yemharc> Mong, 꼭 넷북에 리눅스를 설치하고 싶으시다면, 제가 가장 추천해드릴 방법은
<yemharc> 지금 가지고 계신 넷북을 팔고 다른걸 사는거군요
<CuBric> 오늘 밀옹 놋북 보니까 진짜 탐다는
<Seony> yemharc: 사실 리눅스를 설치할 수 있는 딱 한 가지 방법이 있긴 있습니다.
<Seony> 그거슨 젠투 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀옹을 기절 시키고 싶을만큼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거 말하실줄 알았습니다
<Seony> 젠투는 진리! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하드웨어에 맞춰서 컴파일을 해주니 잘 되죠
<yemharc> 문제는 시간
<Mong> 젠투?? 그게 뭔가요?
<Seony> 근데 넷북이면, 젠투 설치 도중 뻗을 거 같네요
<yemharc> 넷북 성능에 xserver 같은거 죄 다 컴파일하면 농담 아니라 풀로 돌려서 1주일은 걸릴걸요
<Mong> 컴파일이요?
<Seony> Mong: 리눅스에 대해서 잘 모르시면 그냥 관심 안가지는 게 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 관심 가지면 인생이 피곤해지거든요.
<CuBric> 폐인 될지도 몰라요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Mong, 쉽게 설명해서 컴퓨터한테 설계도랑 재료를 던져주고 니 집 니가 꾸며라 하는겁니다
<Mong> 그렇군요
<CuBric> 몽님 어쩌다가 리눅스에 관심을 갖게 되셨나요
<yemharc> 장점은 최적화, 단점은 마무리에 도달하기까지의 시간
<Seony> 요즘 피씨들은 성능이 좋아서 X 빌드 이전까지는 2일이면 다 되더라구요.
<Mong> 그냥 바꿔서 써볼까해서요
<CuBric> 리눅스는 공부 할게 많아요
<yemharc> Mong, 리눅스는 오는 사람 안 막고 가는사람 안 잡긴 합니다만
<CuBric> 한번 제대로 맛보면
<yemharc> Mong, 기존에 윈도우를 잘 써 오셨는데 무슨 이유가 됐든 필요성을 느끼시는게 아니라면 잘 안되면 하지 않는게 나을수도 있어요
<yemharc> 진입장벽이네 기존 유저가 으스대네 이런 차원을 넘어서
<yemharc> 본인 스스로가 스트레스 받습니다
<Mong> 왕따요?
<yemharc> 반대로 정말 '이거 해보고 싶다!' 하시는거면 되던 안되던 붙잡고 소위 말하는 [삽질]을 해 보세요
<Seony> 기존 유저가 으스댄다고 생각한다는 사람이 있다는 게 좀....
<yemharc> 배우는것도 많고 재미도 있습니다
<CuBric> 난 오늘 기회가 좋아서 밀옹이 셋팅을 해줬지만
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 실제 생각보다 많습니다
<Seony> 소위 말해서, 짱깨집에 요리 배우러 온 사람이 설겆이부터 시작하는 게 아니라 바로 짬뽕부터 만드는 비법 좀 알려달라는 거잖아요.
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> Seony, 근데.....이런말 하면 또 차별성 발언이 되긴 하는데 윈도우만 써오던 사람들은 '이걸(리눅스) 사용하기 위해서 배워야 한다'는 자체를 이해 못해요
<Mong> 글쿤요
<Seony> 리눅스는 옛날부터 전통적으로 RTFM의 철학을 가진... ㅎㅎ 시대가 바뀌었구누ㅏ....
<CuBric> 리눅스 초보에게 책을 추천한다면 어떤 게 좋을까
<yemharc> CuBric, 단순히 데스크탑을 쓰려는 목적이라면 [Welcome to Ubuntu]
<Seony> RTFM 하던가 아님 말던가 해야하는데...
<CuBric> 서버 목적이라면?
<yemharc> CuBric, 리눅스 자체를 배우려고 하는거라면 책 필요없고 젠투 설치 시키세요
<Mong> 용어가 많군요
<CuBric> 젠투 설치하면 어찌 되는데?
<Mong> 그정도 까지는 아닙니다.
<yemharc> CuBric, 변태가 됩니다 :)
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 난 변태 싫어
<Seony> Mong: 현재 "한국" 리눅서들 중에서 나름 고수분들은요, 대부분 맨땅에 헤딩해가면서 배우신 분들이거든요...
<Mong> 그냥 함 해볼까 정도였지요
<yemharc> Mong, 여튼 오해는 하지 마세요. '실력도 없으면서 뭘.....'같은게 아니라
<CuBric> 그분들 덕분에 많은 지식을 얻을수 있게된
<Mong> 사실 누구에게 배우기 쉬운 환경은 아니잖아요 한국에서나 인ㅌ넷에서
<yemharc> 진짜 아무것도 모르는데 해보려고 하는게 정말 힘든걸 알거든요
<CuBric> 외국하곤 환경이 다르니까
<yemharc> 아뇨
<CuBric> 더 힘들게 되는걸지도
<yemharc> 외국의 문제 이전에
<yemharc> 한국 유저들이 네이버만 들락거리고 영어면 눈을 돌려서 그런것 뿐이에요
<Seony> 맨땅에 헤딩해가면서 배운 분들한테 그걸 날로 먹으려고 한다는 그런 생각보다, 밥상 차려주는 건 기본이요, 아예 입에다 떠먹여달라는 사람들이 많아서...
<Mong> 언어의 장벽
<yemharc> Mong, 언어의 장벽도 생각보다 높지 않아요
<yemharc> 실제로 하다 보면 에러 메세지를 '읽는'게 아니라 '그림'으로 기억해서 '이게 내가 기억한 그림하고 모양이 같은지' 비교하는 겁니다
<Seony> 저는요, 언어의 장벽 = 귀찮음  이라고 생각합니다. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony> 모르는 단어 나오면 사전 찾아보면 되잖아요. 그게 귀찮아서 장벽 생기는 거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 우리에겐 영어는 그다지 큰 장벽은 아니자낭
<CuBric> 난 레드햇으로 시작한 사람이라
<yemharc> CuBric, 근데 실제 에러 메세지는 전혀 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 에러는 error라고 말하고
<Seony> 저도 옛날에 리눅스 처음 만질 때, 안에 들어있는 INSTALL이나 README 보면서 배웠거든요...
<CuBric> 요새 우분투 쿠분투 데비안 페도라 는 좀 까막눈 이라는
<yemharc> 단지 그 에러가 어디에 문제가 있는지를 몰라서 '아, 내가 영어를 몰라서 그렇구나'라고 여기게 되는거에요
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> 사실 에러 보고 수정하는건 영어랑은 동떨어져 있죠
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 놋북 새로 사게 되면
<CuBric> 나고 같이 샤바샤바
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> ㄲ
<CuBric> 같이 사자궁
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사게되면 내년에나 살거같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나도 그때쯤 사면 좋음
<yemharc> 연말쯤에 이거 팔고서
<Mong> 오늘 말씀 감사했습니다.
<CuBric> 오늘 내 놋북 들어보고 우욱 했자낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Mong, 지금 국내에서 리눅스 막 입문하려는 사람에게 딱히 추천할 책이나 자료가 없는게 사실이에요
<Seony> 서점에 파는 책들 다 그런대로 볼만할텐데요...
<yemharc> Mong, 그 외에는 물어보는것 뿐인데 그것도 실제 만나서 가르쳐주는게 아닌 이상은 한계가 있구요
<Seony> 저도 옛날에는 서자룡님 책 많이 사서 봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 문제는 지금같이 '실제로 필요한 문제해결법'에 관한 책이 없는거죠
<Mong> 제가 한국이 아니라...래서..
<Seony> 아... 문제해결...
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 개공감
<yemharc> 지금도 보다시피 설치 자체가 안되니 못하지 않습니까
<Mong> 그렇죠
<Seony> 워낙 다양한 문제들이 생기니 해결법이라는 게 정리되기 어렵다는 점이 있겠네요.
<yemharc> 단순히 '이 기능은 이렇게, 저 기능은 저렇게'..........이런거 책 안사도 다 배울수 있잖아요
<Seony> Mong: 어디서 오셨는데요?
<Mong> 여기 마닐라예요
<Seony> 오오... 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 우분투 유저들은 상당히 대다수가 "ux에 대해서 말을 하지만 정작 자기는 terminal을 애용하는" 사람들..
<drake_kr> Mong :: 마닐라.. 거기 비싼디..
<Seony> 근데 사실 터미널이 더 편하다고 느끼는 건 어쩔 수 없더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그래서 ux 수준에서 해결이 안되면 말하죠 "자, 일단 터미널을 여시구요........"
<drake_kr> 저같은 경우 아예 터미널만 깔고 썼었지 않습니까 <-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그건 좀 너무한 케이스 (..........)
<Mong> 하여튼 삼보놋북으로 더이상 시간 낭비안해도 되겠네요
<yemharc> 데스크탑은 없으세요?
<drake_kr> 어우 필리핀에 데탑을 가지고 가긴 거시기..
<Mong> 컴팩으로 설치 할까해요
<yemharc> 컴팩 넷북도 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 컴팩도 무리없이 동작할겁니다
<Mong> 컴팩은 amd예여
<CuBric> 컴팩이 지금 hp 에 흡수되서 운영되는
<yemharc> 헤어진 지는 오래 됐지만(!!) 레드햇 계열은 컴팩에서 잘 작동해왔어요
<Seony> amd래도 잘 됩니다....
<Mong> 지그은 컴팩=Hp이니깐요
<yemharc> 국산 CPU는 없기 때문에(........) 그건 걱정 안하셔도 됩니다
<CuBric> 나 시퓨 amd 였자낭
<CuBric> 놋북
<yemharc> 저도 amd죠
<yemharc> 그것도 나온지 얼마 안된 APU
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 프로세서가 APU란것도 알고 있더군요
<yemharc> 커널 개발자 만세
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mong> 감사합니다.
<Mong> 그럼 또 뵙겠습니다. 여기서
<yemharc> Mong, :)
<Mong> 안녕히 계세요
<yemharc> 뭔가 궁금한게 생기면 찾아오세요
<Seony> 또 오세요
<yemharc> 궁금한게 없어도 오셔도 됩니다 :)
<Mong> 넹
<Seony> 또 오세요 하니까 왠지 식당 같네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저랑 얘기하고 놀아요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Mong, 그럼 잘 설치되기를 기원합니다 :)
<Seony> 비주류라 유저를 구걸해야하는 안타까운 현실...
<CuBric> 오실땐 단골손님 가실땐 남은 아닙니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 오늘 밀이랑 탁구 치다가
<yemharc> Seony, 사실 이젠 구걸이니 뭐니 그런거 하고싶지도 않아요...
<yemharc> 쓸 사람은 쓰라지 (.....)
<CuBric> 배터리 오링되는 어처구니 없는...
<yemharc> CuBric, 게임기 하니 생각났는데
<CuBric> 밀이랑 탁구 리매치 대전을 해야 하는데
<yemharc> 엑박삼돌이에 리눅스 깔아주면 저렴한 사양에 고성능 서버가 됩니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 게임기는 게임기일뿐이라고 생각하는중
<yemharc> 다만 게임이 안됨 (........)
<Seony> 엑박삼돌이는 얼마에요?
<yemharc> orz
<CuBric> 엑스박스 360
<CuBric> 이걸 줄여서 엑박삼돌이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 30~40만원대 려나
<Seony> 그건 저도 아는데요. 얼만지를 물어봤을 뿐. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나도 지금 대답하고
<Seony> 저도 겜기는 겜기라고 생각해요. 겜은 겜기로 해야...
<CuBric> 질문이 이게 아니군 이라고 생각중
<yemharc> 34만~47만이라고 검색되는군요
<CuBric> 지금 ps3 는 품귀
<Seony> 음.. 47만원으로 PC를 맞추면 엑박삼돌이만큼의 고성능 서버가 안나오나봐요?
<yemharc> 라이브 계정 포함에..........디자인은 블랙이네요
<CuBric> 안나옴
<yemharc> 엑박이 성능이 좀 좋죠
<Seony> 겜은 PSP로만 하니까 잘 모르거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어.....간단히 설명해서
<CuBric> psp 도 휴대용 치곤 스펙좋은것임
<yemharc> 엑박 게임을 PC로 포팅하면 엑박 이상의 성능이 필요한데
<yemharc> PC게임을 엑박으로 포팅하면 그냥 돌아갑니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요...
<CuBric> 특화된거지
<yemharc> 아무래도 OS의 차이라고 보이네요
<CuBric> 어느 한분야에
<yemharc> 게임기 OS는 리소스 소모가 없다고 봐야 할 정도니까요
<Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데, PSP의 OS가 BSD라는 얘길 들었어요.
<yemharc> 꽤 오래된 루머에요
<Seony> 루머군요.
<yemharc> 진짜인지는 아직도 모르지만요
<CuBric> 오늘 울집에서 강제노역 모드
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 생각해보면 BSD로 그래픽 성능을 그렇게 뽑아낼만한 드라이버를 만들어내는 것 자체가 무리일 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bsd하면 csh밖에 생각안나요
<yemharc> BSD 커널만 가져다 쓰면 또 모를 일일지도 모르죠
<yemharc> 실제 그 쪽으로 발전한게 맥이라고 봐도 되고요
<CuBric> 하암
<yemharc> 아............. 피곤하니 신경이 날카롭네.............
<CuBric> 노역의 후유증?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 잠을 제대로 못잤더니 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 보고 또 봐도
<CuBric> 내 놋북이 아닌 느낌
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CuBric, 사실 귀찮아서 다른건 손 안댄.................... (도망간다)
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 토요일이 있자나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 2차 노역
<yemharc> 나중에 그놈 테마 설치하는거 알려드릴테니
<yemharc> 그걸로 화려하게 꾸며봐요
<CuBric> 난 넘 화려한거 보단
<CuBric> 심플한게 좋아
<yemharc> 그건 선택하기 나름
<yemharc> http://gnome-look.org/
<yemharc> 둘러봐요
<yemharc> 음..........
<yemharc> 안되겠다.......... 전 오늘은 일찍 들어갈게요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 위키피디아에서 ps2의 os는 linux based라는듯..
<Seony> 들어가세요.
<CuBric> 써니하고 놀아야 하낭
<yemharc> 어제 24시간 기동(?!)하고선 4시간 자고 지금까지 또 움직이니 충전이 필요합니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 내일 비치 놀러갈려면 일찍 자야됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 비치
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그거 임베리눅 개조판입니다
<Seony> 그래봐야 요 앞이지만...
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> drake_kr, 플스는 1, 2, 3 모두 리눅스가 잘 깔리죠
<yemharc> 다만 3의 경우에는 펌웨어 차원에서 부트로더 부분을 막아놔서 좀 괴롭히지 않으면 리눅스랑 안놀려고 해요
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 그런짓 자주 하셨었군요
<drake_kr> 주무세요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 플스1은 하드디스크 설치 모듈이 있어야 함
<yemharc> 2는 서버로 돌리다가 용산가서 칩 갈고 '이거 순정품 ㅇㅇ' 하면서 중고로 처분했습.........
<drake_kr> xbox는 nt커널이 확실한데..
<CuBric> 후암
<yemharc> 엑박은 빌의 혼의 외침! "나도 할 수 있다고!"
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 리눅스에서 SSD 문제 없겟징
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> SSD를 깔면 매우 빨라집니다
<drake_kr> 정말요?
<drake_kr> ext가 2부터 wear-leveling을 지원하던가요?
<yemharc> 3부터라고 기억하는데요
<yemharc> 2부터 지원하는군요
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 아, 아니다 3이 맞아요
<drake_kr> 그럼 ext3나 4로 파일시스템을 해주면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> SSD를 사용할거면..
<yemharc> FAT, UFS, EXT2, NTFS가 설계시에 마그넷 디스크 용도로 설계된거고
<yemharc> NTFS 개량버전이 비스타부터 들어가서 W-L 지원합니다
<CuBric> 음
<yemharc> FAT32는 모르겠고요
<Seony> 근데 SSD는 쓸수록 수명이 줄어서...
<CuBric> 하드보단 덜하지 안나
<drake_kr> Seony :: 그거 옛날 얘기 된지 오랩니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래요?
<Seony> 기술의 발전이... 무쟈게 빠르네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 초기 SSD는 회로 마모가 심했는데 지금은 안그래요
<CuBric> 인텔은 이미 3세대 ssd 출시 했고
<drake_kr> 웬만한 제품들이 wear-leveling 기술을 적용할 경우 MTBF 100만시간 보장하는듯요..
<Seony> 쓸수록 "느려지는 것"도 해결됐구요?
<CuBric> 다 해결
<drake_kr> 에이
<yemharc> 기본 직렬처리 회로를 -> 병렬회로를 직렬로 연결하는 좀 묘한 방식으로 해결했어요
<drake_kr> 다 해결은 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오... 하나 사볼까.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 살꺼라면
<CuBric> 인텔 꺼 사라
<Seony> 근데 돈이가 해브 노 해브 노라서...
<CuBric> g3 버전
<Seony> 제품명도 좀 알려주세요
<drake_kr> jmicron이던가? 컨트롤러 칩만 보고 사시면 됨미다
<CuBric> 인텔이 대세임
<Seony> 아... 놋북하드 7200rpm짜리 산지 몇달 안됐는데...
<Seony> 아쉽네
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> X25-M G3 <-
<yemharc> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/JMicron#.EB.A6.AC.EB.88.85.EC.8A.A4_.ED.98.B8.ED.99.98.EC.84.B1
<CuBric> 최소 80기가
<yemharc> 인텔은 core-i 시리즈부터 어서 우주선 주워와선 괴랄해졌습죠
<yemharc> "뭐! 코어 수가 적은데 더 빠르다고!"
<drake_kr> yemharc // atom 기술을 영입하면서부터인듯합니다..
<Seony> x25-m 160기가가 400불... 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> SSD는 아직까진 비싸요
<Seony> 7200rpm으로 만족할래요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 정말 속도를 원한다면
<yemharc> 램디스크 RAID 시스템 (..........)
<Seony> 저번에 산 놋북하드인데 7200rpm이면서도 진동 없고 조용하고 아주 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> 전 SSD가 속도보담은.. 전력소모 <-
<yemharc> 허나 돈은 지옥으로 빨려들어갑니다
<ndsin> SSD 장점, 속도, 발열, 소음
<Seony> 맥북프로니까 배터리도 6시간 이상 가고...
<Seony> 애플의 배터리 만드는 기술이야말로 외계인 고문해서 만든 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 공밀레
<yemharc> 사실 배터리 기술은 애플보단 유경테크쪽이...............
<ndsin> 애플이 유경테크란 곳 꺼 쓰나보죠?
<drake_kr> 태양열 집광판 탑재 노트북이 대중화되기만을 기다리고 있습니다 <-
<yemharc> ndsin, 애플은 대부분 자체적으로 개발하는데
<yemharc> 유경테크라고 villiv 라는 넷북 모델 출시하는 한국 회사가 있습니다
<drake_kr> 근데 배터리 용량 자체는 크게 높아진것 같지는 않아요
<yemharc> 되려 국내보다 외쿸에서 유명한데
<ndsin> 들어봤네요
<ndsin> 넷북 출시되기 전에
<ndsin> 테블릿pc 처럼 조그만한거
<yemharc> 신제품 발매되면 제일 먼저 테스트 하는게 배터리일 정도로 괴랄한 곳입니다
<drake_kr> 멋있군요
<ndsin> 아니 보기도 했구나...
<ndsin> 디기 조그만했었는데
<yemharc> 리뷰 보면 항상 배터리 항목이 제일 길어요 (..........)
<yemharc> "이것들 이번에도 배터리가!!" 하면서요
<drake_kr> 빳데리는
<drake_kr> 써헌연료~
<drake_kr> 근데 알콜넣는 노트북은 인제 안파나..
<yemharc> 4인치급 UMPC(노트북형)인데 배터리 가동시간이 9~11시간 사이 (.....
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 십라
<yemharc> 아, 물론 대형 배터리 이런거 추하다고 안붙입니다
<yemharc> 10인치급은 성능이 좀 높은 대신 시간이 줄어서 6~8시간
<drake_kr> .... arm 탑재면 20시간도 넘게 가겠군요..
<yemharc> 모두 720p급 동여여상 풀 재생 기준입니다
<drake_kr> cpu를 뭘 쓰길래..
<yemharc> ............정정합니다. 최신 기종인 10인치급 [블레이드 S10]은 10시간으로 올랐습니다 (........)
<yemharc> CPU는 인텔 아톰 Z530
<yemharc> 해상도 1366x768
<drake_kr> 삼별이 소프트웨어가 들어가면.. 5시간으로 줄겠져?
<CuBric> 훌룰라
<yemharc> 적어도 윈도7 울티 깔고 저 시간이 나오는겁니다 (........)
<drake_kr> 아 미친놈들
<yemharc> 게다가 스위블 (........)
<drake_kr> (아 제가 말하는 미친놈들은 geek의 의미입니다 ...)
<ndsin> 음
<CuBric> 메
<ndsin> cpu 기술이 자꾸자꾸 좋아지고 있는데 헝
<ndsin> 배터리 기술은 왜 못따라가는가!
<yemharc> 근데 농담 아니라 제품 성능도 성능인데 배터리때문에 인정받는 묘한 회사에요
<drake_kr> 아니 저라도 인정함..
<yemharc> ndsin, 컴퓨터 성능은 자꾸자꾸 좋아지는데
<yemharc> ndsin, 난 왜 풀옵만 돌리면 끊기는가!
<CuBric> 배터리 6셀은 되야하지 안나
<yemharc> 와 같은거라고 봅니다
<yemharc> CuBric, 음..........절망적인 태클인데
<ndsin> 그래도 이번 샌디브릿지 cpu는 정말 쵝오인듯
<drake_kr> 샌디는 정말 최고에요
<yemharc> 리튬폴리머 / 전압 7.4V / 5500mAh / ..........그리고 2cell
<yemharc> 2셀 배터리로 윈7 울티깔고 동영상 풀 재생 기준 런타임이 10시간 (.............)
<ndsin> 빌리인가 그거 디기 조그만해서 6셀 꼽으면 배터리가 본체보다 더 무거울듯
<yemharc> http://www.myviliv.com/v4/store/store.asp?PKIND=PRD&PIDX=320   S10 Blade
<drake_kr> dk!
<yemharc> http://www.myviliv.com/v4/store/store.asp?PKIND=PRD&PIDX=378  N5 (3G탑재 모델, 4인치급)
<yemharc> 아.........그리고 둘 다 터치스크린 (.....)
<ndsin> 빌립인가 그거는 예전모델도 다 터치 아닌가요
<ndsin> 키보드 달렸지만 터치됐던거 같은데
<drake_kr> ¾Æ! Àú±â!
<drake_kr> m-book
<ndsin> 아 저기저기
<yemharc> m-book은 쓸게 못돼요 (.......)
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 저 미친동네
<ndsin> 행복하다
<yemharc> 여튼 저 빌립이란 데가 현재로서는 배터리 기술이 갑입니다 (..)
<ndsin> 월요일날 휴가 쓰니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://fusionfnc.co.kr/ttmall/mall.cgi?skin=view&goods_code=495&category_code=21 이거 어때보여요?
<Seony> 한국 가면 하나 사갖고 올려고 하거든요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 요새 한국 차량들은 거의 USB Host가 있어서..
<Seony> 그렇군요... 제 차는 오래된 차라...
<yemharc> Seony, 1. 맥북용 카팩 케이블을 산다.
<Seony> 포럼에도 사진이 있긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 2. 적당한 차량용 스피커를 구매한다.
<drake_kr> 괜찮긴 하네요..
<yemharc> Seony, 3. 아잉폰을 리모컨으로 사용한다 (........)
<drake_kr> 근데 걍 AA 밧데리 들어가는게 좋지 않으련지..
<Seony> 아이팟 클래식이 있긴 한데, 그걸 카팩으로 해서 케이블 연결하니까 거추장스럽더라구요.
<Seony> 스맛폰 거치대도 하나 사야하고....
<Seony> 리스트를 좀 뽑아놔야지
<yemharc> 근데 가격이 착하니 괜찮아 보이는데요
<Seony> 네. 가격이 싸서 사볼려구요..
<drake_kr> http://ko.item.rakuten.com/lauda/gh-ftc-ipod2tk/ 이런건요?
<Seony> 오... 아예 FM을 만들어내는 기계가 나왔군요.
<yemharc> Seony, http://www.earlyadopter.co.kr/  장르(?)에 상관없이 구매목록을 꾸며보고 싶으시다면 여기도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc // 한국 오기 싫어지지 않으시려나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀이 한국인데
<CuBric> 드레끼옹 ...정신을...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?
<yemharc> CuBric, Seony님이 싫어지지 않느냐는 말이에요
<yemharc> 예를들면 별거 아닌데 끌리는 제품
<yemharc> http://shop.earlyadopter.co.kr/front/productdetail.php?productcode=003006000000000491
<drake_kr> http://www.iluvstyle.co.kr/page/ipod-fm.htm?PHPSESSID=aab8e0b79fd547deded4da6f8c42932d
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 전 진짜 리타이어 합니다
<drake_kr> 자폭?
<drake_kr> 아 아니구나
<drake_kr> 주무세요
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<yemharc> 다들 주말 마무리 잘 하시고
<yemharc> 내일부턴 또다시 괴로운 한 주의 시작 :)
<drake_kr> (얼리어답터 페이지 보여주고나서 본인에게 지름신 강림한줄)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 이만..........안녕히 주무세요 :)
<CuBric> 하암
<ndsin> 흐흐흫
<CuBric> 쿠우웅
<drake_kr> 아웅 공유기 사야는디
<drake_kr> 넘 비싸..
<CuBric> 공유기 싼데
<ndsin> 3만우너짜리 사셔요
<drake_kr> 기가비트
<Seony> 기가비트 공유기 쓰면 정말 새로운 세계가... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인터넷 바꾸면서..
<drake_kr> 하나 구입하려고요
<drake_kr> 250M급 인터넷이 들어온대서..
<CuBric> 아피타임이 최고
<Seony> 집에 있는 피씨들끼리 파일 전송하는데 초당 80메가씩 나오더라구요....
<drake_kr> 스위치도 하나 사야되나..
<ndsin> 초당 80메가면 핟 속도 다 나오는거네요
<ndsin> 하드속도
<drake_kr> 흠..
<Seony> 네. 아마 컴퓨터의 랜카드 컨트롤러의 성능 때문에 그런 거 같아요.
<drake_kr> 저는 eSATA로 약 160M/s 나오는듯해요
<ndsin> 헐
<drake_kr> 하드 두개 RAID :)
<ndsin> 아 레이드
<CuBric> 드레끼옹
<Seony> 일단은 기가비트 환경을 구성하는 게 중요하죠. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> CuBric :: 네
<CuBric> 벨로시 랩터로 레이드 하면 속도 더 나올듯
<ndsin> 저도 eSATA 쓰는데 잘나와야 70~80이더라구요 뭐 5400 rpm이긴 하지만
<drake_kr> 전 5400RPM만 씁니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어차피 데이터 저장용
<CuBric> 후루루
<drake_kr> 슬슬 4베이짜리가 싸질거 같으면서도 안 싸지네요
<Seony> 저도 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵐께요
<drake_kr> 쉬세용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> :)
<CuBric> 인제 우리둘만 남는겨
<CuBric> 냥냥
<CuBric> 쿠르르
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> Ponics: 가르침을 주시옵소서 콤맹 포닉스님
<Ponics> FreakyTux: / 가르침을 주시옵소서 넙죽
<FreakyTux> 유선인터넷이 안되옵니다
<Ponics> 유선이 안되면 무선을 쓰옵소서.. 넙죽...
<FreakyTux> 오픈박스를 쓰려니 네트워크 관리자가 켜지지 않아 무선인터넷이 안되는것 같사옵니다...
<FreakyTux> 오픈박스도 쓰고 싶고 인터넷도 하고 싶사옵니다....
<HwanSK> wicd 인가?
<HwanSK> 그거 사용하심 될거에요
<FreakyTux> 근데 보안이 된거라서 네트워크 관리자 없이는 곤란해서요...그거 없이 하는 법도 모르고요
<hihello> 헬로
<eb3ha4el> HanIRC 계속 접속 안되나요..? 혹시 아시는분?
<whatev3r> ddos.hanirc.org/8080
<eb3ha4el> 엇 왓에버님이시네요, 고맙습니다..
<whatev3r> eb3ha4el, 새벽에만 뵙네요.
<eb3ha4el> 아.. 아무래도 새벽에 좀 맘이 허전한가보네요 -.,-
<eb3ha4el> 왓에버님은 하루종일 계시는지.. 어찌 새벽에만 오는지..
<eb3ha4el> 아셨는지
<whatev3r> 그냥 던져봤어요.
<whatev3r> 저도 접속한 진 얼마 안되요.
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<laggard> 1080p 동영상하고 1080p-x264 동영상하고 화질 차이가 나는 건가요?
<whatev3r> x264는 인코딩 방법이고, 1080p는 비디오 모드여서 서로 상관이 없습니다.
<laggard> 아 그런거군요. 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-14
<Seony> 아... 한국은 좀있으면 악마가 세상에 깨어나겠군요...
<drake_e> 뭔소린가 했네여 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 곧 세상을 구하러 가야합니다.
<Seony> 아얄씨를 지켜주세요 ㅎ
<autowiz03> 으흑으흑
<drake_e> 헐
<drake_e> 트리스트람으로?
<autowiz03> 많이들 떠나시는 구나... 언제쯤이나 돌아들 오실런지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 뉴 트리스트람이죠
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 제가 돌아오지 않으면 소울스톤을 제 이마에 봉인해서 못오는 걸로 생각해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 슬슬 용사들이 움직이는군요 (먼산)
<yemharc> drake_e: 패드 준비해놨어요
<drake_e> 올ㅋ 너도 용사?
<yemharc> 전 아직...
<yemharc> K로 갈지 A로 갈지 고민중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> yemharc, 는 훼사까지 때려치우면서 용사가 되려고...
<Seony> K는 뭐고 A는 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 에이..... 그러진 않아요
<yemharc> 한국판 미국판
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 현질하시려면 미국으로 오셔야할껄요...
<Seony> 배틀넷 아이디를 미국 계정으로 가입해야한다더라구요.
<drake_e> 일본판은없나
<yemharc> drake_e: 그리고 전 뉴패드를 질렀습니다.
<Seony> 일단 저는 한글 클라이언트로 자세한 스토리를 알아가면서 노멀모드 깨고, 그리고나서 영문판으로 하려구요...
<drake_e> ...
<yemharc> 64그램 와이파이
<yemharc> 소문대로, 전원을 꼽고 사용해도 1%씩 깎여나가요 (.....)
<yemharc> 근데 대기시간은 더 길고 (.....)
<autowiz03> 흠...
<yemharc> 그리고 해상도가 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 웹페이지 이미지 버튼이 해상도를 못 따라가서 뭉개져요
<yemharc> drake_e: 혹시 모르니 유심도 초기화 해서 드려요?
<drake_e> 아니
<drake_e> 나같은 팔로어댑터가 필요한거군
<yemharc> 읭..
<autowiz03> 아이폰 약정 끝나면 예전 그냥 3G 폰으로 돌아갈려고하는데 폰은 찾았는데 거기 있던 usim 은 버렸는지 어쨋는지 안보이는 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> Seony: 6월 발표에서 뭐가 나올까요?
<drake_e> 일단 카드한도부터 정해놓고..
<Seony> 음... 산사자에 대한 내용이랑 아이폰 차기버전에 대한 얘기를 할 것 같아요
<yemharc> New MBA/MBP도 나올까요
<Seony> 뭐 예상으로는 딱히 특별한 건 없어보이는데... 모르죠. 스티브 잡스가 없는 애플에서 뭘 깜짝 놀라게 할지..
<yemharc> 아이맥은 그냥 조용히 넘어갈거 같고...
<yemharc> (*이곳은 우분투 커뮤니티입니다.)
<Seony> 제 생각이지만, 돈을 엄청 들여서 연구한 유니바디를 그렇게 빠르게 바꿀 것 같진 않아요.
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠
<yemharc> 다만 리퀴드 메탈을 쓴다는 루머는 좀 설득력은 있더군요
<yemharc> 안그래도 앞 뒤 유리패널 잘 깨져서 불만도 많았고요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 우분투 처음 시작하는 초보자인데 우분투에 관해서 공부할려면 어떤 방식으로 공부를 해야되나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 "써보는"게 답이겠네요
<jasonjang> 많이 읽고 경험해야 겠죠? 우분투로 뭣을 하실지...몰라도.. 이미 포럼, 위키 등에 경험이나 등이 있으니까 읽어 보세요.
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요. 계셨네요 :)
<yemharc> markers: 딱히 "이것부터 공부해라"라고 하기가 참 애매해요
<jasonjang> sure!! 하이~ 예밀님
<yemharc> 일단 "내가 이걸로 뭘 해보고 싶은지" 부터 결정하면 시작하기 쉬울거에요
<markers> 우분투로 무엇을 할 수 있는지 전혀 몰라서 -_-;; 듣기론 무슨 서버 설정하고 그런다는데 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겟네요
<jasonjang> 서버 설정을 왜 해요? markers
<jasonjang> 서버 설정을 "왜" 해요? markers
<markers> 아 지금 제가 대학교 다니고 있는데 어떻게 하다보니 주변에서 서버 설정하고 하는걸 들었거든요 그거 듣고서 리눅스 배워야되겟구나 맘 먹고는 있는데
<markers> 막상 보니 멀 해야될지를 몰라서 ㅎㅎ;;;
<jasonjang> ㅋ 서버 설정이 목적이라면.... "무슨" 서버요? 역시 많은 글들이 이미 리눅스 포럼/웹/위키에 넘치니 먼저 읽어 보세요.
<markers> 저기 포럼이나 위키에 검색은 어떻게 하나요?
<jasonjang> 참, 서버 설정이 목표 일리는 없겠고, 서버 운영이...목적이시겠군!요
<markers> 네 머 정확히 말하면 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ;
<markers> 아 아래편에 검색창이 따로 잇네요. 자세히 봐야겟구나;
<jasonjang> ubuntu-kr.org 또는 KLDP 또는 "리눅스 서버" 로 구글링 해보셔요
<markers> 혹시 우분투 관련해서 추천 책 같은게 있을까요?
<jasonjang> ubuntu-kr.org 또는 KLDP  방문을 하거나  "리눅스 서버" 로 구글링 해보셔요
<markers> 네 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 우분투 한글 책 많이 없어서 검색하면 잘 나와요.
<markers> 한글책 많이 없어서 헐;...
<markers> 원서로 읽어야되나요?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 한/영 골라서 읽어도 되요. (본인 취향) 또는 ...머 스페인어 도 있어요
<jasonjang> 아마 책이 아니라면 한글 내용도 다 못읽을 껄요.
<jasonjang> 영문 월간지 하나 추천 합니다. http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ 과월호 붙터 읽어도 되요
<markers> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 잠시 리붓을........
<autowiz03> 퇴근 하고 집에서 일해야 하는 신세... 음냐리...
<yemharc> autowiz03: 전 두달째 풀로 달리는 중이라죠 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-15
<Seony> 아... 디아블로 북미 배틀넷 열리는 시간이 한국 시간으로 오후 4시라네요..
<yemharc> Seony: 인생종결자 디아블로........과연 악마입니다.
<yemharc> 한국에선 디아 첫 킬 떴어요
<yemharc> 새벽 6시 25분 쯤, 실 플레이 시간 약 5시간 반
<Seony> 네. 6시간만에 나왔다더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 디아블로는 천천히 모든 컨텐츠를 다 즐기면서 하는 겜인데, 너무 와우 스타일로 해버린 거 같아요
<yemharc> 디아블로는 저 6시간을 불태우려고 4년간 피를 토했구나 (눈물)
<yemharc> 뭐어, 타임어택이라는건 언제나 있어왔으니 그러려니 합니다
<yemharc> 그렇다고 저 사람들이 "우린 다 깼음" 하고 때려칠거 같지도 않고요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠. 그럴수밖에 없는 게, 난이도가 3개가 아니라 4개거든요.
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 노멀, 나이트메어, 헬, 인페르노...
<yemharc> 불지옥->악마.....던가요?
<Seony> 결정적인 건, 헬 난이도의 디아블로 체력은 억이 넘어간대요..
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 인페르노는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음......그러고 보니 Seony 님은 북미섭에서 하시겠군요
<Seony> 노멀은 그냥 즐겁게 깔짝깔짝 즐기는 수준이라고 하네요.
<Seony> 네.. 저는 현질 해야하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 저도 하고싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오세요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥유저의 힘은 현금에서 나옵 (탕!)
<Seony> 계정 만드는게 문제라면, 그건 제가 도와드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 계정이 문제가 아니라.......
<yemharc> 과연 북미섭은 렉 없이 즐길 수 있는가......가 문제겠죠
<yemharc> 한국->북미 접속이니까요
<yemharc> LOL만 해도 당장 핑이 평균 12배 차이니까요
<Seony> 음... 하긴 그런 문제가 있긴 하겠네요. 그래도 아마 아메리카 서버 접속하는 사람들 꽤 있을 거 같은데요
<Seony> 어차피 한글 클라이언트로 하면 되니깐요..
<yemharc> 네, 되려 클라는 문제가 안되요
<Seony> 오늘 한글 클라이언트 설치하다가 자꾸 실패하길래, 그냥 포기하고 영어로 설치했는데요,
<Seony> 언어설정에서 한글로 바꾸니까 그냥 되데요..
<yemharc> 그리고 서버도 게임에서 선택할 수 있어서 딱히 북미계정이 없어도 되긴 하구요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그렇긴 한데, 아시아 서버에서 만든 캐릭터가 북미로 접속한다고 거기서 나오는 건 아니래요..
<yemharc> 그야 캐릭터 데이터는 서버에 있겠죠
<yemharc> 그건 디아2도 그랬고요
<Seony> 네..
<yemharc> 아, 설치하면 용량이 어느정도 되나요?
<Seony> 7.6기가인가 그렇다던데요. 잠시만요
<Seony> 영문 클라이언트에서 한글 언어팩 추가해서 11기가요
<yemharc> 음, 그정도면 에어에 설치할 수 있겠네요
<yemharc> 음. 블룸버그->애플 WWDC2012에서 새로운 맥북프로 라인업 공개
<yemharc> AIR-like 디자인, SSD, 레티나 등등이라네요
<yemharc> 그리고 2010 맥북프로 기본형에서 디아3 중상급 옵션으로 무난하게 돌아간다고 하고요
<yemharc> 아마 그래픽카드때문에 에어는 좀 힘들긴 할거 같은데
<Seony> 음.. 인텔 내장 그래픽으로도 돌아가는데, 에어로도 가능하지 않을까 싶어요
<Seony> 스타2도 그랬지만, 블리자드 겜들은 그래픽카드보단 CPU가 더 중요하더라구요...
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 안 돌아가는게 아니라, 저랑 같은 에어 기본형에 램 확장한 모델로 하면
<yemharc> 그래픽을 좀 깎아내야 한다더군요
<yemharc> 되려 SSD파워로 로딩이나 이런 부분은 크게 지장 없다네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 SSD로 설치하는데도 꽤 오래 걸렸어요.
<yemharc> 설치는.......모르겠네요;;
<yemharc> 일단 구동할때 정보만 입수한 상황이라서요
<Seony> 커뮤니티 사이트 보니까, 설치만 40분이라더라구요
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> Seony: 방금 저희 회사 공지사항 -> "회사 인터넷이 마비 상태입니다. 디아블로3를 다운로드 중인 사원 여러분은 종료해 주시기 바랍니다."
<yemharc> ..........
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 그게 블리자드는 클라이언트 배포방식으로 토렌트를 이용하기 때문에... 아마 회선 다 끌어쓸 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 공지가.......ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 마트 전국에 한정판 구매 때문에 싸움나고 난리났네요...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 예밀님도 하실 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 한정판은 포기에요
<Seony> 저도 한정판은 포기... 그냥 게임 즐기는 것만으로 만족해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 나이 먹어 가면서 한정판을 가지고 싶다는 생각이 점점 사라지더라구요
<yemharc> (나이가 많은것도 아니긴 합니다만)
<Seony> 비하인드 영상 블루레이는 탐나더라구요.
<Seony> 결국 어쩔 수 없이 다운로드로 해결해야겠지만..
<yemharc> 편견이라면 편견인데 IT 인간에 리눅스를 좋아하다 보니 더 그런것도 같고요
<yemharc> .........
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 한정판 갖고싶다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 나이먹어서 그런거라면 왜 디아3 행사장에 줄은 30~40대가 다 섰나..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 제가 그렇단거죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아까 저희회사 공지 내려왔어요
<yemharc> "좋은말로 할떄 대역폭 고만 처묵하고 디아3 다운 끊어라"
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아오 골 빠개진다........으아..........
<yemharc> WIPI + Winsock + iOS + Android........
<yemharc> 거기에 C + C++.......
<drake_kr> asm중..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 죄송합니다 (.....)
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> asm이 가장 쉬웠어요(데헷)
<yemharc> 고대 삼엽충 핏 속의 세균을 연구하는 분 앞에서 시조새 더럽다고 해서 죄송합니다 (...............)
<drake_kr> 아
<Seony^iPhone> 동접자가 얼마나 몰리는지, 15분이 넘도록 접속이 안되네요
<yemharc> ;;
<drake_kr> 한국은 지옥도 6시간이면 끝나
<drake_kr> 10년만에 부활했는데 6시간만에 사망
<dongho1596> 우분투 세미나 요새 하나요?
<woonsa> (__) 꾸벅
<drake_kr> 벅꾸
<yemharc> drake_kr: 디아3가 하고 싶어요 (.......)
<drake_kr> 사표내용 : 디아3 할겁니다 <- -_-b
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일 그만둬도 디아3 엔딩 볼 때까지 먹고 살 만큼은 있습니다
<yemharc> (두둥)
<yemharc> 하루에 난이도 하나씩 깨면....... (중얼)
<drake_kr> 집에가서 다운이나 받아놔야겠다
<yemharc> 전 맥북에 설치해서..........
<yemharc> ......차라리 북미판 할까 (.....)
<yemharc> 경매장도 되는데.......
<drake_kr> 아 그럴속셈이었군
<drake_kr> 북미판으로 영어공부를 할거라니 이녀석 스마트하잖아
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 디아블로_잡고나면_당신도_현지인.dmg
<drake_kr> 다행히 sit 포맷은 안 쓰는듯?
<yemharc> 그 왜
<yemharc> MPQ일걸요
<yemharc> 애초에 북미판 설치->한글 클라이언트로 덮어씌우기 -> 맥에서 구동 (쨔쟌)
<drake_kr> 아니 dmg는 패키지
<drake_kr> sit는 압축포맷
<drake_kr> 나도
<yemharc> 그리고 보니까 클라이언트가 국가 상관없이 출시한 국가 언어포맷을 다 가지고 있어서
<drake_kr> 퉤근
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 수고하셨어요
<bundo> Hi seony
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-16
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-18
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ben5> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 하요
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Guest2005> hi
<Guest2005> hello
<Guest2005> 아무도없나
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-19
<autowiz_> 배고파 배고파...
<autowiz_> 아직 02시 밖에 안됐는데 사람들이 없네요...
<autowiz_> 야식을 뭘 먹을까 고민하다가 , 결국 편의점 도시락 사왔어욤.
<razGon_iPad> 올가만입니다
<razGon_iPad> 올간만입니다
<razGon_iPad> 후.....
<razGon_iPad> 늦은 새벽 아무도 없군요
<razGon_iPad> 잇
<razGon_iPad> 있다가 뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-20
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 조용하네욯.
<autowiz03> i have a question.
<autowiz03> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/licenses/sqldev-license-152021.html
<autowiz03> oracle sql developer 라이센스 문서 인데 , 금액적 기관적 사용상의 허용범위가 어디까지라는건지 좀 알려주실분 안계신가요?
<autowiz03> 너무 조용해 너무 조용해
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-13
<samahui> 새로운 한주의 시작 즐겁게 보내세요~ 이번주는 석가탄신일도 있어서 다른주보다 짧게~ 가겠군요.
<sungyo> ha-ee
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-14
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 웹에서 irc접속이 안되더군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 웹으로는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> irc는 irc 클라이언트로 해야 제맛이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그건 그렇지만 부득이하게 irc클라이언트를 못쓸때 혹은 윈도우 환경에 IRC클라이언트 프로그램이 없을때 유용한데
<samahui> 안되니 답답하더군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요.  실은 지금 프리노드가 DDOS 공격을 받고있대요.
<Work^Seony> 아까 아침에 공지 올라왓었는데 붙여드릴께요
<samahui> 헉!
<samahui> 어쩐지...
<Work^Seony>  [Global Notice] Sadly the DDoS attacks are still ongoing and that it is affecting major parts of our infrastructure resulting in timeouts and loss of some service (at least, but not limited to webchat, support ticket system and hidden tor service). A special thank you to our sponsors, whom we love so much.
<samahui> 요즘 여기저기 다 디도스 군요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요
<samahui> 밥 먹고 올께요~
<yemharc> irc 서버에 디도스 거는 사람은 무슨 생각으로 하는건지.........
<yemharc> 어차피 로그도 구글이 남기고 있는데 말이죠
<matdol> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<matdol> playonlinux에 대해서 질문좀 할게요..^^;;
<matdol> 와인 버전을 시스템 기본으로 하면은 굴림글꼴로 잘 나오는데
<matdol> 최신 버전으로 돌리면은 굴림 글꼴이 적용이 안되네요
<matdol> 이거 어디서 해결해야 되나요..?
<yemharc> http://ncanis.tistory.com/97
<matdol> 아 저대로 해봤는데 전혀 적용이 안돼요..--;;
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요
<samahui> 전 오늘은 일찍 퇴근합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-15
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘은 조용하네요.  다들 시기적으로 바쁘신듯..
<matdol> wine1.5 버전에서 굴림 폰트로 설정하여 사용하고 계신분 계신지요?
<Seony> 와인을 안써서 저는 도움이 안될것 같네요
<matdol> ㅠㅠ
<eerien> 안녕하세요, :)
<eerien> Ubuntu 13.04를 Windows Host에서 Virtualbox로 띄워서 사용하고 있는데, 일부 프로그램에서 창 떨림 현상이 나타나고 있습니다.
<eerien> 창이 주로 위아래로 덜덜덜덜 떨리면서 메뉴바 주변에 마우스를 가져다 대려고 하면 할 수록 점점 화면 아래쪽으로 내려가다가 끝에 다다라서 화면 밖으로 나가버립니다.
<eerien> 혹시 이 문제 경험해보시거나 해결하신 분 계신가요? 도움 부탁드립니다. :)
<eerien> 지금 현상이 확인되고 있는 프로그램은 Meld와 kdiff3 입니다,
<Seony> 음... 저는 데탑을 맘대로 포맷하면 안되는지라 12.04 외에는 전혀 고려할 수가 없어서... 도움이 못되네요.
<eerien> 엇, 지금 하다보니, 윈도우[슈퍼?] 버튼을 여러번 누르니 전체화면으로 되면서 떨림이 멈추네요,
<eerien> 이건 뭐지..
<eerien> 넵 ㅎ 신경써주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎ
<eerien> 지금 다시 해보니 그냥 슈퍼 키만 누르는게 아니라 virtualbox 창 크기가 최대화 상태였는데, 이 최대화 상태를 풀었다가 슈퍼키를 누르면 meld가 전체화면으로 바뀌면서 떨림이 멈추네요
<Seony> 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 화면에 어떠한 "자극"이 필요한 것 같네요
<eerien> 그런가봐요 ㅎ
<Seony> 버박 드라이버는 설치하신거죠?
<eerien> GuestAddition 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 네
<eerien> 네, 설치했고, 재설치도 해봤는데 해결이 안되더라구요
<Seony> 음... 그러면 아마 드라이버가 13.04에서 뭔가 문제가 있어서 그럴 거에요.  조만간 업데이트가 나오겠죠
<Seony> 우분투가 신버전이 나오면서 점점 그래픽 카드랑 트러블이 많은 것 같더라구요
<eerien> 네 ㅎ 일단 임시 해결방법은 알았으니, 일단 좀 기다려봐야겠네요
<eerien> 그렇군요.. 음.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-16
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 맥에서 쓸만한 이미지 편집 어플 머 있을까요
<suapapa> gimp?
<suapapa> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<sbhyun> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> yemharc: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sky-gamblers-storm-raiders/id575497998?mt=12
<Seony> 0.99 밖에 안해요
<yemharc> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/dunelegacy/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Seony> 듄 고전이네요
<yemharc> 그거의 오픈소스 리뉴얼 작품이라네요
<yemharc> 현대적인(?) UI로 플레이 하면 난이도가 확 내려간다는군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> scapple 좋네요
<yemharc> 지금까지의 마인드맵을 모두 대체할 만 하군요
<Seony> 음... 가격은 좀 하네요
<yemharc> 가격은 좀 쎄죠...
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 돈값은 합니다
<Seony> 스샷만 봐서는 정말 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 여튼 전 적극 추천합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기존의 마인드 노드 같은게 불편하다 생각될 정도니까요
<Seony> 저는 취직한 뒤로는 우분투만 쓰니까, 이제는 좀 편해졌어요.
<yemharc> 업무환경은 통일된게 좋죠
<Seony> 사무실에서 하던걸 집에 와서 하려니 맥북 망가질까봐 좀 걱정되기도 하고...
<Seony> 사무실에서 제가 쓰는 컴으로 가상머신 5개를 막 동시에 돌리고 해도 쌩쌩했는데, 집에서 그렇게 하니까 5개는 커녕 3개만 돌려도 비행기 이륙하더라구요..
<Seony> 패러럴즈가 후져서 그런건지...
<Seony> yemharc: 패러럴즈랑 vmware 차기버전 나오면 뭐 사실 거에요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 일단 페럴 사용할 생각입니다
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 좀 더 맥스럽죠
<Seony> 사실 여럿 벤치마킹 데이터를 봐도 패럴이 훨씬 낫더라구요...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 안정성도 전 딱히 문제 안되네요
<yemharc> 페럴에서 아캄 어사일럼도 하고 있는걸요 뭐 (.....)
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<yemharc> 근데 이게, 의외의 맹점이 있습니다
<yemharc> 알림센터 + 갖가지 위젯(?) 때문에 게임하기엔 윈도가 좋더군요 (먼산)
<yemharc> 신나게 게임 하는데 업무메일 알람이 보이는 그 느낌은 ........... 으웈ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 게임 좋아하고 퇴근도 일찍해서 시간은 많은데... 왠지 공부를 해야한다는 압박감 때문에 이것도 못하고 저것도 못하고 있어요..
<yemharc> 쉬지 못하셔서 그렇습니다 (으응?!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요? 무쟈게 잘 쉬고 있어요.  5시 10분에 퇴근해서 밤 12시까지 뭐하겠어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 제 사수는 제가 CCNA 딸려고 공부 중인줄 아는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 정작 퇴근 후에도 이것저것 신경써야할 업무도 있고... 업무 따라가기 위한 공부도 해야하고...
<yemharc> 그냥 요즘 그런 생각이 좀 들어서요
<yemharc> 쉬는게 쉬는게 아닌 상황?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇진 않아요.  너무 잘 쉬어서 걱정인거죠.
<Seony> 이렇게 놀다가 업무를 못따라가면 어쩌나...
<autowiz2012> 퇴근 !! 연휴 시작
<razGon_Web> 굳모닝~!
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<razGon_Web> 요즘 바빠서요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-17
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다 :)
<Work^Seony> JSTae76dev, 바쁜가보네
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony: 조금 그렇긴하네요ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony: 조금 그렇네요ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-18
<Cheayuncho> 다들 잘계신지용
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 놋북 쓰라고 하나 사줬는데, Thinkpad T530 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, 오ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코어 i7에 램 16기가..
<JSTae76dev> 키야..
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 각종 테스트용으로 쓸 데스크탑도 하나 살건데 그것도 내가 쓰기로 되어있는데,
<cartes_> 성태야 안녕
<JSTae76dev> cartes_, 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 사양이 무려 제온 2.8 2개, 램 32기가, SSD 1, SAS 6Gb 600GB 4개, 10G LAN, RAID 컨트롤러...
<JSTae76dev> ㄷㄷ
<JSTae76dev> 디귿디귿..
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아 쿼드로 2000 x2
<Work^Seony> 총 견적 = $10,200 한화로 대략 1200만원쯤.
<Work^Seony> 이미 결제 들어갔음 ㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 오ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이건 뭐 아무리 업무용이라고는 해도 거진 서버급이니...
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이런거 쓰다가 집에 가서 내 맥북보면, 내 맥북도 충분히 열라 좋은데도 불구하고 뭔가 좀 부족한 감이...
<Work^Seony> 집에서 가상머신 5개 돌리면 뱅기 이륙하는 소리 들리는데, 부품 데미지 받을까봐 제대로 쓰지도 못하고 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 오아.
<cartes9> 저는 다른거 할때는 괜찮은데
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, 전 항상 이륙^^
<cartes9> 마인크래프트 서버 같은거 돌릴때
<cartes9> 컴퓨팅 자원의 부족함이 느껴지더라구요
<Cheayuncho>  책상에다가
<Cheayuncho> 스위치를 올려놓고 쓰는데...
<Cheayuncho> 방향을 역방향으로 두고쓰니까... 열기때문에 손에 땀이 많은데 더 많아지네유..
<cartes9> 아항
<Work^Seony> 마인크래프트 서버는 안돌려봐서 모르겠지만, 하여간 사무실에서 하던 오픈스택 업무를 집에서 하려면 뭔가 엄청난 차이가 나서 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 제 맥북도 코어 i7에 램 16기가 달려잇는데도, 역시 데탑하고는 차이가 나더라구요
<cartes9> 흠
<cartes9> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76dev> 맥은 다 좋은데 키보드에 발열이 올라오면 좀 불편하더군요..
<Work^Seony> 발열은 어차피 기계식 키보드 연결해서 쓰니까 괜찮은데, 하드웨어에 데미지 입을까봐 불안해....
<Cheayuncho> 대부분 모바일장비들은
<Cheayuncho> 최소 설계를 105도 로하지않던가요..
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, 전 그냥 노트북 키보드니깐..
<Work^Seony> Cheayuncho, 제 맥북을 대상으로 실험하고 싶진 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, 저도 하드웨어 데미지가 걱정은 되는데 이제는 그닥 신경이 안 쓰이는..
<Cheayuncho> 기본적으로 하드웨어 데미지를 120도정도고
<Cheayuncho> 노트북 하드웨어 벤더가 바보가아닌이상
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, smcFancontrol에 나오는 온도는 어느 온도인가요?
<Cheayuncho> 하드웨어 데미지가 먹을만한온도에서 자동으로 종료나
<Cheayuncho> 작업을 종료시키게 설계를하기에 원칙적으로는 문제가없습니당
<Work^Seony> JSTae76dev, 기준은 CPU겠지만 iStat 같은 툴을 쓰면 아주 자세히 온도를 볼 수 있지
<Cheayuncho> 다만 당장은아니여도 수개월, 수년간지속되면 그것또한 데미지를 먹긴하죠
<JSTae76dev> .CLEAR
<JSTae76dev> 흠..
<Cheayuncho> 그러니 오버힛으로 셧다운만되는게아니라면야 그냥 안심하고 쓰셔도 될것같습니당
<Work^Seony> Cheayuncho, 그래도 양쪽 팬이 풀스피드로 돌고 씨퓨 온도가 90도 가까이 나오는 상황을 3시간 4시간씩 두고보기는 좀 불안하던데요
<Cheayuncho> 애초에 게이밍노트북이나 웍스 놋북들 설계해놓은게 기본적으로 80~90왓다리갓다리하는사항에서
<Cheayuncho> 수시간쓰는게 "정상온도"이기때문에 걱정하시지않으셔도될것같아요~
<Work^Seony> 그런가요? 지금 사무실에서 쓰는 제 컴은 똑같은 상황에서도 온도가 45도 미만이라서요.
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 비교되는군요
<Work^Seony> 역시 데탑은 다르군
<Cheayuncho> 데스크탑과 노트북은 냉각방식과 설계가 다르거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇기야 하죠
<Cheayuncho> 데탑은 75도였던가 85도정도면
<Cheayuncho> CPU냉각을 확인해봐야하는데 노트북은 일단 협소한공간에 돌아가는거라서용
<Work^Seony> 이번에 주문한 워크스테이션 오면 진짜로 날아다니겠어요 ㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 넵 날라다니죠~
<JSTae76dev> 386 컴퓨터로 할 수 있는게 뭐가 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76dev, 자리 차지하기
<Cheayuncho> 제가 제온 네할렘 2Way시스템과 4way시스템으로 이것저것해봐서 느끼는거지만.
<Cheayuncho> 확실히 날라다녀요
<JSTae76dev> Work^Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> JSTae76dev, 저는 386은아니였지만 하두 집에서 네트워크를 하드코어(!!)하게 돌리는 바람에
<Work^Seony> Cheayuncho, 저는 이번에 주문한건 SAS 15k 하드까지 달아서 와요 ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 한두달내에 웬만한 공유기가 못버티고 사망하시는바람에.
<Work^Seony> NIC은 10G Dual port
<JSTae76dev> Cheayuncho, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 그냥 셀러론 멘도시노 들어간녀석 쿨러떼고 방열판처리해서
<JSTae76dev> 아빠가 사무실에 386이 몇대 있는데 갖다줄까
<Cheayuncho> 아예 라우터로 만들어서 쓰고있다능 ~~
<JSTae76dev> 이러시길래 그냥 궁금해서ㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 나중에 키핑해놓으슈
<JSTae76dev> ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 안그래도 386시스템들과 펜4모아서
<Cheayuncho> 클러스터링구축하는 Geek스런 프로젝트를 지금
<Cheayuncho> 생각중이여서 기획부터 짜고있는단계거덩.
<Cheayuncho> 펜4시스템은 처치곤란인데 버리긴 아깝고 놔두자니 공간만차지해서 이걸 한데모아서 한번 클러스터링 구축해서
<Cheayuncho> 일종의 리포트를 한번 만들어볼려고
<JSTae76dev> Zzzzzzz
<Cheayuncho> 아 그리고 제가 렌더링이나 컴파일 걸어놓고 한달 두달씩 돌릴때가있는데요
<Cheayuncho> 그렇게 3달씩 CPU온도 일정하게 92도에서 풀로드걸리는상태에서
<Cheayuncho> 2년가까이 돌려도 문제는 없더라구용~
<Cheayuncho> 만약 놋북이 오래되었다면야 한번 서멀구리스재도포및 먼지청소해보시는것은 좋긴합니다.
<sungyo> 너브죽~~~~~~~~~~*
<sungyo> 모두들 건강하시죠~? ubuntulog2님께서는 오늘도 어김없이 로근인해 계시네요~
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz2012> 사무실 나들이 나온 오즈 입니당~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 사무실 나들이 나오셨으면 패드로 접속중잇니가요~?
<autowiz2012> 사무실 데탑이옵니다.
<sungyo> 아...^^;; 주말이신데 안 쉬시구요~
<autowiz2012> 집에 인터넷이 안되서 인터넷도 할겸 공짜로 에어컨 바람도 쇨겸이요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래도 오늘 날씨가 좀 선선해서 산책하고 왔어요.
<sungyo> Seony: 너브죽~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 퇴근하셨어요~?
<Seony> 잠잘 시간입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 서울은 비가 살짝 떨어지는거 같더군요...
<sungyo> 오늘 하루도 수고하셨네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  오늘은 아주 즐거운 하루였어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저 쓰라고 놋북 하나 사줬거든요
<sungyo> 사모님께서요?
<autowiz2012> 마눌님 께서??
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 학교에서요
<sungyo> @_@
<sungyo> 뭘루 겟 하셨나요~?
<Seony> 근데, 그것도 모자라서,
<Seony> 데탑용으로 1,200만원짜리 워크스테이션도 하나 맞췄어요
<Seony> 음... 놋북 받은건 씽크패드 T530이에요
<sungyo> 우~
<Seony> 좀 지난건데 그래도 코어 i7에 램 16기가 달린거더라구요
<sungyo> 본격적으로 학교에서 일을 시키려나 보네요~
<Seony> 놋북 준 이유는, 제가 쓰는 놋북이 없으니까 준다고 그러고,
<Seony> 워크스테이션 사는 이유는, 지금 있는게 느리다고 산다는데..
<Seony> 지금 있는 데탑이, 12코어 씨퓨에 램 24기가 박힌거거든요
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 ㅎㅎ... 워크스테이션은 오늘 결제 들어갔으니까 한달쯤 기다리면 오겠죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 동생 신랑이 힙합 좋아하는건 알고있었지만, 다음뮤직에 나올줄은 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오오~
<autowiz2012> 연예인? 와~~
<sungyo> 감축드립니다~ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 연예인은 아니구요, 칼럼 같은걸 쓰나봐요
<Seony> http://music.daum.net/musicbar/musicbar/detail?menu_id=9&board_id=4072
<Seony> 저는 힙합이랑 상극인데... ㅋ
<sungyo> 저도 '힙~' 보단 '롹~' 에 가까워요.
<Seony> 네.  저도 메탈빠에요
<autowiz2012> 생활고를 못이겨 게임할려고 샀던 그래픽 카드를 팔았네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<cartes9> hi
<sungyo> 음. 파이썬은 이중변수나, 혹은 리스트내에 리스트를 관리하기가 까다롭네요.
<sungyo> 좋은방법 없을까요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 비오는 어두운 밤에 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-19
<howon> 안녕하세요~
<irider> 안녕하세요
<irider> 아무도 안계시남..
<howon> 안녕하세요~
<howon> ~~
<irider> 안녕하세요~
<howon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<howon> 어떻게 오신거에요~?
<irider> 저는
<irider> 우분투 설치하고 안드로이드 커롬 빌드해보려고
<irider> 하다가 심심해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<howon> 오옼
<howon> 저도
<irider> 오
<howon> 우분투 서버 설치하다가
<howon> 막혀서
<irider> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<howon> 좀 물어보려고왔는데
<howon> 아무도
<howon> 안왔더라고요
<irider> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<irider> 그렇다고 #ubuntu는
<irider> 외국인들이 많아서
<howon> ㅠ_ㅠ
<irider> 영어로 질문하기도 힘들고요..ㅎㅎ
<irider> 좀 이야기 해보려다가 제 미천한 영어실력이...
<howon> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<howon> 그럼
<howon> 지금은
<howon> 하던거 다 하신거에요?
<irider> 아뇨
<irider> 소스 다운받는 중이에요 ㅠㅜ
<irider> 제일 오래걸린다던데
<irider> 얼마나 오래걸리면 한숨 자고 와도 된다고 할정도;;
<howon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<irider> 후우 얼마나 걸릴지 예상도 안되네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<howon> 저도 서버 깔고 gui모드로 변경하려는데
<irider> 우분투 서버는 어느 용도로 사용되는 건가요?
<howon> 아
<howon> 저희 학과가
<howon> 보안쪽이라서
<irider> 그렇군요 ㄸ
<howon> 내부망 구축하는중이에요
<irider> 저도 그런거 해보고 싶은데
<irider> 지식이 없어서리..
<howon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<howon> 마찬가지에요
<howon> 저도 맨땅에 해딩 ㅋㅋㅋ
<irider> 사실 안드로이드 빌드하는 것도
<irider> 그냥 방법대로 따라하는데
<irider> 불안불안해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<irider> 지금 이렇게 하는게 맞는건지도 의심되고...ㅎㅎ
<howon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<howon> 이렇게 하다보면 점점 늘겠죠
<irider> 네 그렇겠죠 ㅎ.ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.
<sbhyun> 하이요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-12
<ipeter> 네~
<ipeter> 저도 폭풍근무하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 월요일되세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되십시요.
<autowiz> 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다. 아하하 아하 (잠못자서 미쳐가고 있는중...)
<drake_kr> 힘세고 좋은 아침
<drake_kr> 입니다
<ipeter> 좋은 오전 보내고 계신가요?
<autowiz> 아니아니 아니요
<autowiz> 안좋아요
<autowiz> 이건 안좋은겁니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 밤샘하시고 피곤하실텐디 점심시간에라도 주무세요~
<autowiz> 8시 20분에 출근하자마자 40~50분 잤습니다 ^^
<autowiz> 5시 40분에 퇴근했다는게 문제입니다만.
<ipeter> 맙소사.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 피터님 저희 회사 오시면 안되요?? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어 어 대답이 없으시다... ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아앗!
<ipeter> 밥먹으러 갑니다!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님... 가면 좋은데 제가 실력이 부족해서 아마 복장 터져 죽으실듯합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빈자리 있으면 말씀해주세요..!ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제 바로 옆자리랑
<autowiz> 대각선 자리 비어 있습니다. ㅋ
<samahui_> 점심이 시간이 다가옵니다. 맛난 점심들 드세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<ipeter> 읍! 즐거운 점심시간 되셨나요?!
<ipeter> 오후일과도 씐씐나게!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<DarkCircle> 영희!
<samahui_web> 바둑이
<samahui_web> !
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 폭풍졸음 밀려오네요..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 연휴 내내 잘먹었더니 허리가 사라져가는듯 해서 오늘은 간단하게 먹었네요 ㅜㅜ 여름이 다가오는데 큰일입니다
<samahui_web> 오후에도 힘들내세요~ 전 일하러~
<BullDog> 테스트
<ihavnoth> 퐁
<BullDog> :-D
<ipeter> 으...맥미니에 윈도우즈8.1 설치하려는데, 어떤게 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 부트캠프, 패럴렐즈, VB, VMWare
<ipeter> +_+
<LYUSO_THINK> 부트캠프가 가장 편합니다.
<samahui> 듀얼부팅으로 쓰려면 부트캠프가 가장 났고 그냥 맥상에서 가상으로 띄울려면 vb나 vm쓰면되죠
<samahui> 요즘은 귀찮고 가격도 무료이므로 그냥 vb추천합니다.
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 댕겨올께요
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<drake_kr> 엉엉 하이했는데
<drake_kr> 하이
<ipeter> 하이!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이제 봤어요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아녀요
<ipeter> 드레이크님. 윈8.1 잘 구매하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다..!
<drake_kr> 네? 전 12만원에 구입함
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이제 우분투 버리고 윈도우8.1로..덜덜(배반의 아이콘)
<drake_kr> 뭐 윈도우 좋잖아요
<ipeter> 네. 정말 편하긴 해요.
<ipeter> 쓸수있는 프로그램도 정말 많구요.
<drake_kr> 특히 win32api 짱이에요
<drake_kr> 아 그나저나 DarkCircle
<ipeter> 네네 확인해보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> daap 지원되는 윈도우용 플레이어가 없네요
<ipeter> 와. 비쥬얼 스튜디오 겁나게 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 후덜덜
<drake_kr> 배우시는거면 express로도 충분합니다
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 드레이크님은 부장님통해서 구매하신게 아니었나요?
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 구입했어요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =.=
<drake_kr> 오피스도 그냥 구입
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<chicken> 동에 번쩍 서에 번쩍 ~(~_~)~
<drake_kr> chicken: 위키에 게임 항목을 추가하는것 어찌생각함?
<chicken> 좋죠 'ㅅ' 게임없이 어떻게 살아욬
<chicken>  ~(~_~)~
<drake_kr> 근데 위치선정..
<chicken> 위키 디자인을
<chicken> 아 메인 박스요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<chicken> 어차피 버튼처럼해서 싹 바꿀거고 각 항목별로 페이지를 만들테니 ...
<chicken> 그건 조상무상무상 시키면 되는 (~'ㅅ')~
<chicken> (음흉!)
<drake_kr> 암튼 게임항목좀 추가바람
<drake_kr> 세미나 라즈베리 갖고 했던거 적어야지
<ipeter> drake_kr: 드레이크님 여유가 좀 되시는군요..ㅠㅠㅠ 전 조금 머뭇거리게되서 부탁드리게 되었습니다..
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 저!!! 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘도 수고하셨어요.
<drake_kr> 오잉
<samahui_> 퇴근들 잘 하시고 즐거운 저녁들 되세요
<samahui_> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<jasonjang> autowiz, 저녁 식사는?
<jasonjang> 연결고리 5개를 귓말로 드리겠음.
<jasonjang> 검토후 연락 줘요. 천천히
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<drake_kr> 으히힉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 굿모닝입니다.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_web> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오래간만이네요, 어제는 바빠서 인사도 못드렸습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 네 저도 바빠서 자리 자주 비웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 여행 어디 다녀오셨어요?
<samahui_web> 가까운곳 다녀왔어요. 남해 일주했죠
<razGon_web> 멋지시군요.
<samahui_web> 감사힙니다
<razGon_web> 저도 연휴에 부산-거제-통영 다녔습니다.
<samahui_web> 비슷하게 가셨네요
<samahui_web> 전 거제 여수 쪽으로 돌았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 어쩌면 마주쳤을지도 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 근데 들른 곳이 거의.한두군데.애들땜시요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ ;; 저도 마눌님 좋은 소식 있으셔서 대충 돌았어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 피곤하다고 여수에서 길게 쉬었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 아 참 질문 좀 드릴께요
<razGon_web> \예
<samahui_web> 아내가 다리에 약간의 염증 비슷하게 아토피나 알러지질환으로 진무른 곳이 있었거든요
<samahui_web> 근데 어제부터 다리가 부어서 힘들어하네요 혹시 감염됬다고 봐야 할까요?
<razGon_web> 사진이 있다면 좋을텐데말이죠.
<samahui_web> 엄청 심하게 상처가 손바닦 만하게 진물었었요
<razGon_web> 붉은 빛이 나고 만지면 아파하고 한다면 거의 맞습니다. 거기에 고름찬것도 보인다면 확증입니다.
<samahui_web> 그리고 다리 특히 발목이 부어오르더라고요
<samahui_web> 그럼 병원에 가야겠군요
<samahui_web> 근데 아기땜시 항생제 못맞지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 확증이군요 ㅜㅜ 투명진물나오고 붉으스름하고 검붉어진거 보면 확증 맞네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 지금 집에서 병원가려고 대기중입니다.
<samahui_web> 가서 병원 데려가야 겠네요
<samahui_web> 그럼 전 집에 갔다가 병원다녀올께요. 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 산부인과로요.
<razGon_web> 헛!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 담주에 처가댁 식구들 6명 오는데, 정말 고민이네요
<Work^Seony> 이제 더 이상 놀러올 사람이 없길 바라는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-13
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 하와이는... ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 어쩔수가 없어요. 제주도가 아닌것을 다행으로 아셔야.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래야죠
<samahui_> 돌아왔습니다
<samahui_> 다리 퉁퉁 부어서 걱정했더니 큰병은 아닌데 아기땜시 약을 못먹는다고 소독만 잘하라네요
<samahui_> 집에 데려다주고 왔습니다
<samahui_> 휴~ 다행이네요
<samahui_> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ~ 전 밀린 일이나 해야겠네요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> samahui_: 다행입니다.
<razGon_web> 더두었으면 봉와직염 될수도...
<razGon_web> 임신초기라서 조금은 조심해야 합니다.
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 안그래도 거의 봉와직염 다된거 같아요
<samahui_> 부어오르더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 병원갔더니 대학병원으로 보내서 다시 강남성모병원 댕겨왔습니다
<samahui_> 거기서 우선 소독만 하면 될거 같으니까 소독 계속하고 일주일 후에 와보라더군요
<samahui_> 아내님은 출근도 못하고 지에서 누워있어요 ㅎㅎ;;  애도 가졌는데 이래저래 고생이 많네요. 걍 그대로 퇴사하고 집에서 쉬라고 해야 하는건 아닌가 싶어요
<ipeter_> 엇. 사모님이 어디가 불편하시군요!
<ipeter_> 빨리 쾌차하시길 빌겠습니다.
<samahui_> 네 금방 좋아질거예요
<ipeter_> 익플에서 개발자도구 쿠키보는거 단축키가 어떻게 되죵?
<ipeter_> 아..갑자기 난감하네요.
<ipeter_> 앗.
<ipeter_> 제가 잘못 질문을 했네요.
<ipeter_> 알아보겠습니다.
<jarfile> java 설치 하는거 보면 /usr/lib/ 에 jvm 폴더 만들어서 옮겨서 하라는데 구지 저기다가 안 옮기고 제 맘대로 해도 되지요??
<Seony> 하시고나서 환경변수들도 수정해주시면 됩니다.
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 음.../usr/lib/ 에다가 이동해도 설치 하는 이유가 특별한 이유가 있는 겁니까?
<jarfile> 이동해서..
<Seony> 글쎄요.  배포자 마음이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 아.......
<Seony> 근데 왠만하면 안옮기시는게 좋아요
<Seony> 다른 어플리케이션들도 해당 위치를 참조하거든요..
<jarfile> 아.. 그런군요.
<Seony> 옮기시게되면 꼭 링크를 걸어두세요
<jarfile> 아. 새로 설치 하려는데 검색 해보니 죄다 /usr/lib/jvm 에 옮겨서 하길래 특별한 이유가 있나 싶어서 질문드렸습니다. ^^
<ipeter_> jarfile: 그렇게 설치하면 나중에 고생해요..
<ipeter_> 써니님 말씀처럼 링크같은거 안걸어놓으면 어떻게 설정해놨는지 기억 못하면 시간걸려서 찾구요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> ssd 500기가짜리 구매해서 윈8과 우분투를 설치하려는데
<ipeter_> 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ipeter_> 1. 듀얼부팅
<Seony> 500기가면 많이 비싸지 않아요?
<ipeter_> 2. 우분투에 VB설치해서 윈8을 가상머신에서 돌린다.
<ipeter_> 미개봉 30만원돈 하네요.
<ipeter_> 3. 윈도우에 VB설치해서 우분투를 가상머신에서 돌린다.
<Seony> 음... 차라리 odd 떼어내고 거기다 하드디스크를 추가로 장착하는 것도 생각해보세요
<ipeter_> 1,2,3 중에서 고민중입니다.
<ipeter_> odd에 기존 hdd박아 넣었어요. =)
<Seony> 아~
<ipeter_> ssd120 + hdd 1T 사용중입니다.
<jarfile> 어 전 그냥 제 맘대로 제 home 위치에다가 util 폴더 만들어서 옮겨서 sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "제 home/utils경로/java" 1 이런식으로 해서 java,javac,javaws 설정해줬거영
<Seony> 일단 제 경험을 얘기해보면, 가상머신에서 돌리는 운영체제는 거의 안쓰게 됩니다.
<jarfile> 그리고 /etc/profile 에서 java_home 이랑 path 잡았구요
<jarfile> 이렇게 쓰면 나중에 힘든가요??
<jarfile> 어 전 윈도우7에서 버추얼박스로 우분트 서버만 설치해서 사용중예요 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 혹시 몰라서 sudo update-alternatives --config java 에서 우선순위 잡았구용
<jarfile> 자바가 돌긴 한데... 나중에 힘든가??
<ipeter_> Seony: 우분투에서 윈도우 가상머신 돌릴때, 네이버 야구라던가, 오피스 때문에 전 거의 컴 키면 둘다 돌린거 같아요.
<ipeter_> 우분투랑 윈도우요..
<ipeter_> 그러다보니 그냥 윈도우쓸까 생각중이기도 하네요.
<ipeter_> 8.1 구매했어요!
<ipeter_> 근데 듀얼부팅으로 8.1 사용하다보면 우분투 안쓸꺼같다는 생각이 들어요.
<jarfile> 아.. 저 사람 너무 심취해서 코을 파네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 빵터지네요.
<jarfile> 저 사람은 우리 부장님.....
<jarfile> 앗 더러!
<Seony> 아무리 vimrc를 장황하게 설정해도, 마우스를 못써서 불편한 점은 어쩔 수 없네요
<jarfile> vimrc 는 뭐예요?
<Seony> vim의 설정파일입니다
<jarfile> 아..
<jarfile> 여기 오면 많이 배워요 ㅋㅋ 리눅스에 대해서
<Seony> 이건 리눅스에 대한게 아니라 에디터에 관한건데요 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> jarfile: 저랑 똑같으시군요. 저도 신입입니다.
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 아.. 저 심취해서 코파는 사람과 더이상 일할순 없고....
<jarfile> 언제 퇴사하지요??
<Seony> 코 다파면요
<jarfile> 아싸!
<Seony> gg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 수고하셨습니다!!!
<Seony> jarfile: 혹시 fullcalendar 써서 웹사이트 만들어본 적 있으세요?
<jarfile> 아뇨 전 jquery 달력 썼어요
<jarfile> 근데 다 비슷해요 달력이
<Seony> fullcalendar 혹시 보신적 없으시죠? ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 네 건 첨 봐여
<Seony> http://arshaw.com/fullcalendar/
<Seony> 제이쿼리로 만든건데 상당히 잘 만들었어요
<Seony> 디비랑 연동하면 상당히 괜찮은 달력을 만들 수 있어서 이걸로 프로젝트 하나 하는 중인데, 몇가지 좀 문제에 부딪쳐서 고민 중이거든요...
<jarfile> 그러네요 굉장한데요
<jarfile> 컨텍스트 까지 입력 되네요
<Seony> http://arshaw.com/js/fullcalendar-1.6.4/demos/selectable.html
<Seony> 이 데모로 해보세요.
<jarfile> 역시
<jarfile> jquery ext-js 잘 따라해
<jarfile> 와 진짜 잘만들었다
<jarfile> 스케줄 달력 이걸로 쓰면 되겠어요
<Seony> 꽤 유명한데 아직 모르셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 검색 할때 쓰는 달력 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 전 기본 달력만 써서
<ipeter_> 에잇. 그냥 맥을살까요?
<ipeter_> 완전 핑계
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. 마눌림 병간호하러 일찍가봐야죠. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 즐겁고 아늑한 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui_> 내일봐요
<samahui_> 그리고 ipeter님 지르세요~ 지름은 진리입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter_> 아잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 강남역 근처에 직장인 회식 장소로 보통 어디로 잡나요?
<chicken> 참고로 굽는 고기집은 안됩니다. ~(_~_)~
<bluedusk> 고깃집
<bluedusk> .....
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 빵터지고 갑니다.
<ipeter_> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 분단 NHN에 후배 보러 놀러가려구요
<ipeter_> 내일뵈어요!
<ipeter_> 분당
<readytoact_T420> 그에에에...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<chicken> ahoops_, 철수옹 너브죽(_ _  )
<igxactly> 유니티 버그 고쳐진 게 14.10 utopic용으로는 릴리즈되었네요
<drake_kr> 쿨러 이불을 걷어줬더니 훨씬 낫네요
<Work^Seony> 이른 시간부터 오시네요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 어제에 이어서오늘도 날씨가 뜨거울거 같습니다
<samahui_web> 이제 여름이네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 낮기온이 어떻게 되요?
<samahui_> 서울은 25도정도되고 대구같은곳은 가끔 30도오르더군요
<samahui_> 뜨끈합니다
<samahui_> 기온보다도 햇살이 무척 강렬합니다
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 여름 왔다고 생각 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 아마 6월 말이나 7월은 되야 뜨거울 거에요...
<samahui_> 좋은 동네는 다르군요
<Work^Seony> 날씨만 좋은 동네죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 날씨라도 좋은게 어디예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 오늘 하루도 즐겁게 행복하게 보내세요~ 전 일 좀 하다 올께요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-14
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 혹시 팜레스트 쓰시나요?
<ipeter> 키보드 앞에 놓는 고무대요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<ipeter> 어제 선물받았는데, 처음에는 잘 몰랐는데
<ipeter> 어깨에 힘들어가는거같아서
<ipeter> 빼버리니까 편하긴 편한거였네요.
<samahui_web> 손을 들고 치는 습관이 들면 필요 없는데 손목부위를 바닦에 대고 사용하는 사람에게는 유용해요. 특히 키보드가 높은 경우에요
<Work^Seony> 평소 앉으시는 의자의 높이나 자세에 따라서, 팜레스트가 편할수도 있고 불편할 수도 있어요
<samahui_web> 노트북 오래 사용하다 일반 키보드 사용하면 익숙해지죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아..! 사마휘님 사모님은 좀 괜찮으신가요..?
<samahui_web> 노트북에는 자연히 달려있자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아..ㅋㅋㅋ 노트북이 그런형태였군요.그렇네요.
<samahui_web> 해피나 fc660c같이 높은 키보드의 경우는 없는것보다는 있으면 살짝 편하기도해요. seony님 말씀대로 의자나 자세에 따라서 다드지만 일반적으로 그래요
<samahui_web> 장시간 타이핑 하다보면 손목을 들고 타이핑하다보면 손이 쉽게 피로해지거든요 그럴때 쓸만하죠
<samahui_web> 그리고 주로 노트북을 사용해서 자연스레 키보드와 손 놓는 곳 높이가 비슷해지면 타이핑이 편해지는 습관이 들어버렸어요
<samahui_web> 키보드를 앞뒤로 움직여보시거나 의자 높낮이를 조절해보세요. 그렇게 움직여가며 가장 편안한 타이핑 위치를 찾으셔야 할거 같아요.
<samahui_web> 마누라는 괜찮아져서 오늘은 출근을 했는데
<samahui_web> 아마도 오늘 조퇴하거나 아니면 평가를 낼 가능성이 높아 보입니다
<samahui_web> 움직일만하기는 한데 아직 발목 붓기도 안빠졌고 병변이 좀 넓어서 계속 소독해 줘야 할거 같아요
<samahui_web> 원체 건강한 친구니 후딱 났겠죠라고 기대하고 있습니다
<samahui_web> 다시 일하러~ ㅜㅜ 어제 마눌님 병원데려간다고 오전에 쉬었더니 그전 휴가까지 합쳐 일이 산더미군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 신혼인데 마음이 아프시겠네요
<ipeter> samahui_web: 와...역시 경력이라는건 정말 대단한거 같아요. 완전 와닿습니다.
<drake_kr> 이불을 걷어냈더니 온도가 30도는 떨어졌네요
<ipeter> samahui_web: 사모님은 언넝 나으셔야할텐데.. 옆에서 많이 도와주셔요.
<ipeter> 저도 폭풍근무하고 오겠습니다..!
<ipeter> drake_kr: 드레이크님! 안녕하세요!?
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이거 웃기네요
<Work^Seony>  vi ~/.emacs
<readytoact_T420> 할
<readytoact_T420> 개그다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 완전 웃겨요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 이런걸로 웃을 수 있다니 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 어머머
<LYUSO_THINK> 에디터전쟁이
<Work^Seony> 이맥스가 사실은 ESC-META-ALT-Control-Shift의 약자라네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 우오
<readytoact_T420> 그건 뭐죠
<Work^Seony> 이맥스가 온갖 키를 다 쓰는데서 나오는 놀림이에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 아하
<LYUSO_THINK> 절대로 그 단축키들을 다 외울 수 없다고들 해요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 vi에서 z로 시작하는 단축키까지 외웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> zt, zb, zz, zc, zf, zo
<LYUSO_THINK> vi 도 단축키로 치면 만만치 않지요.
<Work^Seony> 매크로를 좀 잘쓰고 싶은데, 쉽지않네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네.......
<Work^Seony> vim에서 nerd-tree 플러그인은 유용할 때보다 불편할 때가 더 많네요
<readytoact_T420> 전 살기위해-
<readytoact_T420> 뭔가를 몸에 구겨넣고 오겠슴다
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<samahui_> 단축키 정도야~ 간단하게~ 써서 붙이거나 바탕화면에 넣어두죠... 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 단축키를 메모해놨는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그 기능들을 찾는 것도 일이더라구요
<Work^Seony> vim 쓰기시작하니까 screen이나 tmux랑 겹치는 것도 많다보니, 결국 byobu로 최소화 시켰습니다...
<samahui_> 쓰다보면 대충 외워지고 다들 비슷비슷한 경우는 괜찮은데 가끔 엉뚱한 기능 넣어놓은 단축키를 구성한 에디터나 프로그램 만나면 짜증 살짝 날때도 있어요
<samahui_> 저도 점심 먹고 오겠습니다~ 살아남아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_> 넵!!
<Work^Seony> 전 그래서 vim을 저만을 위한 차세대 에디터로 최종 낙찰했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_web> 퇴근잘하세요 라고 할려고 했더니 벌써 집이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저녁 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 차 한 잔하고 오후 업무 시작해야죠. 오후에도 모두들 화이팅 입니다!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<ipeter> 아..밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 오후 일과도 열심히 달리겠습니다.
<ipeter> 화이팅 하세요!
<bluedusk> 전 안달릴래요
<bluedusk> 힘듬...
<bluedusk> 왜케 오늘은 조용하죠?
<Seony> 그러게요
<Seony> 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<bluedusk> Seony, aws 교육 왔는데
<bluedusk> 생각보다 재미가 없네요..;
<bluedusk> Seony, 혹시 사내 ip 관리하는 솔루션 뭐 쓰시나요??
<Seony> 어떤 ip요?  그냥 ip 주소요?
<bluedusk> 네.. 서버들 아이피 주소 관리??
<bluedusk> 꽤 많지 않나요?
<bluedusk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address_management
<Seony> 중요한건 bind에 넣고, dhcp는 isc-dhcp에 ldap 플러그인 붙여서 ldap으로 관리해요
<Seony> 생각해보니까, ip가 172.16에서 172.19까지네요
<bluedusk> 생각보다 많지는 않네요...
<bluedusk> 전 이번에 게이트웨이 바꾸면서.. 좀 많아져서..;
<Seony> 학교가 구조상, 학생들 쓰는건 중앙전산실에서 관리하거든요
<Seony> 저희는 교직원들이랑 그외 인프라만 관리해서, 많지는 않아요
<ipeter> 잇힝.
<ipeter> 마우스 하나 사려는데
<ipeter> 블루투스 마우스 살지, 그냥 USB 무선 마우스 살지 고민입니다.
<ipeter> USB는 비싸지만, 디자인이 참 맘에 들구요, 블루투스는 디자인은 보통이고, 가격은 저렴하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 블투는 http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A874604907&frm3=V2
<ipeter> usb는 http://www.joyzen.co.kr/product/sInfo.html?fid=1&uid=48&Pnum=208707&optsid=NVR&NaPm=ct%3Dhv69mzfk%7Cci%3D956af6aff1c75be1c91c9e500ad4f5b947404682%7Ctr%3Dslsl%7Csn%3D908%7Chk%3D6ef70165fde84270f0d44edd8375b78ee9a96130
<ipeter> 이놈이요.
<bluedusk> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2271815&cate1=861&cate2=902&cate3=921&cate4=0
<bluedusk> 이런거 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 블투 마우스
<bluedusk> 터치 제스쳐 지원됨
<ipeter> 오오..좋으네요.
<ipeter> 근데 이번엔 마소 제품 한번 구매해보려고 생각해서 마소만 생각했어요..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 좋은오후입니당.
<chicken> 철쑤!
<chicken> 영희!
<chicken> ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<bluedusk> 에브리바디
<bluedusk> @_@)/
<bhs> 안녕하세요
<chicken> ahoops_, (_ _  ) 너어어부우우우주우우욱.
<chicken> 요새는 뭐하고 지내세용 ?ㅅ?
<ahoops_> 안녕하세ㅛㅇ.
<ahoops_> 그냥 머 전기나가서 피난다니고 그래요..
<ahoops_> 오늘도 피난중;;
<ahoops_> 랩탑으로 코딩하는건 좀 짜증나서
<ahoops_> 데탑쓰고싶은데 에휴~~ 오늘은 그냥 놀고있네요..
<Seony> 저도 놀고싶어요
<ahoops_> 가정이 있으신분들은 일하셔야죠.
<ahoops_> 다각형 원..등등.
<ahoops_> 넓이계산하고 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 곱하기나누기하고 그러는데..총기가 다 되어서 어렵네요.
<lexlove_> 총기  <--  순간 총을 말하는 줄 알았어요.ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony, hi
<lexlove_> hi
<Seony> 별일 없으시죠?
<lexlove_> 네. 별일이 있어야 하는데 말이죠... 로또 당첨 같은 별일.^
<ahoops_> Seony: 저 심심한데 떡밥주세요.
<ahoops_> 안주시면 집에가구..
<Seony> 전 요즘 떡밥이고 뭐고 무지 바쁩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쳇
<samahui_> 퇴근시간 입니다
<samahui_> 퇴근들 하세요~
<samahui_> ahoops_님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 건강하시죠?
<samahui_> 전 아내모시러 병원을 가야되서 일찍 나가볼께요
<ahoops_> samahui_: 안냐세용~
<ahoops_> 넹..(__)
<samahui_> 안녕히들계시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<samahui_> 다음에 뵈요 ^^
<drake_kr> 아아아
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아치리눅스를 pc 에 인스톨 해보려 했으나 실패했네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> CD 에 우분투가 다 들어가지 않는 안습함이...
<drake_kr> 전 외장dvd롬이라..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 8긱짜리 USB 있으면 iso 바이너리 통째로 그냥 dd로 넣으면 끝나는데 (...)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 윈8.1이 가상머신에서 정말 잘 도네요
<Work^Seony> 잘 돌긴 도는데, 씨퓨 사용량이 좀 상당한거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 아마 메트로UI 같은게 좀 많이 먹는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우95 ui죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 윈8.1에서 작업관리자->성능->리소스 모니터 쪽으로 열면 프로세스 리스트 나오는데
<yemharc> 저만 잘못 걸린건진 모르겠는데 .NET Framework 설치하고 나면 regsvcs.exe 라는 놈이
<yemharc> kernel_task 마냥 무한정 잡아먹는 현상이 있어요
<yemharc> 요거 강종 해주면 괜찮더군요
<Work^Seony> 실행파일 이름으로 봐서는 뭔가 중요해보이네요
<yemharc> 그래서 찾아봤는데
<yemharc> .NET FW 설치 프로세스라네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 이미 설치 끝났는데 왠지 부팅때마다 자동실행되는 문제가 있다더라구요
<yemharc> ..끝나지도 않고요
<yemharc> 그거 떠있으면 CPU 사용량이 거진 7~80%에서 놉니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 집에가서 한 번 해봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 윈도우 킬 일도 별로 없지만...
<yemharc> 저는 벤더가 제공하는 툴이 윈도용이 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가상머신은 옵션이 아닌 필수시군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 패킷 파서는 일단 만들고는 있는데
<yemharc> 뭔 참조할 스펙문서가 이리 많은지;;;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 vim 커스터마이징하는데 맛들렸습니다.
<Work^Seony> 코딩은 안하고 환경설정만... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Trinity는 설치하셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그건 뭐하는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 아... nerd tree 같은거네요
<Work^Seony> 이거, nerd tree를 지워야하는 거에요? 아니면 같이 병행해서 쓰는 거에요?
<yemharc> 통합 패키지에요
<yemharc> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2347
<yemharc> 그리고 vim 플러그인 많이 쓰시면
<yemharc> https://kldp.org/node/125263
<yemharc> 요거 추천합니다
<Work^Seony> 그거 번들 아니에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이미 설치하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 네 번들은 이미 설치했죠.  vimrc가 벌써 120 라인이에요
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 트리니티는 보니까, ctag랑 병행해서 써야하는거네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 c, c++, java는 안하는 관계로...
<Work^Seony> 거의 스크립트 언어만 하거든요;...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-15
<yemharc> 굳이 병행 안하셔도 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 일단 왠만큼 유용하단 플러그인은 다 설치해보고 써봤는데,
<yemharc> ctags, cscope랑 병행하면 IDE로서 기능하는건데, 그거 없어도 뭐 별 문제는 없어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 가장 중요한 게, IDE처럼 만드는 것보단 한 화면에 최대한 많은 파일을 띄우는게 더 유용하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 코딩하는 소스파일들은 대부분 300라인 이하거든요
<yemharc> 사실 그에대한 최고의 대안이 sublime이었는데.......ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그쵸
<Work^Seony> st3 가격이 완전 미쳐서...
<Work^Seony> 하루는 제 사수가 저한테 그러더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 좋은 오픈소스 에디터들 다 놔두고 왜 유료를 쓰냐고..
<Work^Seony> 그 말에 띵~해서... vi를 주력으로 삼기로 결정했죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> vim의 최대 단점은 가벼운(?) 인터렉션이 안된다는 점이죠
<Work^Seony> 네 가끔 그게 좀 귀찮긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 ESC 키캡에다 Vim 키캡으로 바꿔놨어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://usevim.com/images/posts/vimkeycap.png
<Work^Seony> 이거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 홍익대 겸임교수가 SNS에 세월호 관련 미개하다는 글을 올렸다가 짤렸군요
<Work^Seony> 총학생회에서 성명내고 그러더니 결국은 짤렸네요
<ihavnoth> 사표 제출이라고 기사는 났지만 아마... 짤렸겠죠
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 자살특공대 같은 기분이네요
<ihavnoth> 글 올릴때 예상을 못한건지...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 교수가 사표내면 사실상 다른 학교 교수되기 어렵지 않나요?
<ihavnoth> 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 부교수로 시작해서 실적 쌓아야 정교수 되는건데,
<ihavnoth> 겸임교수를 잘 몰라서 찾아봤더니 시간강사 + 기본급여 라고 돼있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 교수들 사이에서 정치까지 하려면, 정교수 되기가 쉽지않겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 게다가 이 상황에서 저런 말로 짤린 교수라면, 어느 학교에서 받아줄까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 페이스북에 공개 설정을 친구들에게만 공개로 설정해두고 있는데
<ihavnoth> 이거 제 친구가 제글을 공유하면
<bhs> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 다른 사람들도 볼수있는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 정확하게는, 친구분의 친구들이 볼 수 있죠
<ihavnoth> 공유 금지 옵션이 있어야겠군요
<ihavnoth> bhs: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제일 좋은건, 문제가 될만한 글은 아예 안쓰거나,
<Work^Seony> 배설용 계정을 따로 만드느 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ 마녀사냥이라는 JTBC 프로에 SNS 세컨 계정 언급될때 한번 검색해봤어요
<ihavnoth> CD(cross dresser)가 많더군요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bhs> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 모토롤라 TC55 제품이 왔네요 ^.^ 비교 샘플로
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 저런 키캡도 있군요;;
<Work^Seony> yemharc, vim 풀셋 있나봤는데 그런건 없더라구요
<melous> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> .......구글을 벗어날 수가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 무슨 의미에서요?
<yemharc> 검색이야 당연한거니 제치더라도
<yemharc> 클라우드 시스템도 그렇고 이메일도 그렇고
<yemharc> 저는 크롬북에는 (아직)회의적입니다만, 그와 별개로 일단 인터넷이 되면 기본적인 데이터와 환경이 쓰던환경 그대로 오는건 확실히 강점이에요
<yemharc> 다른 여러가지를 조합해도 같은 효과가 나긴 하는데, 구글 경우에는 그 "조합해서 준비하는" 과정이 필요없으니 확실히 매리트가 크네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 컴쟁이라면 구글 벗어나기 쉽지않죠
<yemharc> 구글이 어느 날 회까닥 해서 빅브라더 선언을 하지 않는 이상, 최후의 승자는 구글이 될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아마 그렇게 되면, 또 다른 Don't be evil 회사 나오겠죠
<yemharc> 일단 정보-데이터는 아직까진 "많이 모아서 누적하면" 유리하니 한동안은 힘들지 않을까요
<ihavnoth> 새로 사람 뽑았는데 3일 나오고 오늘 안나오네요
<ihavnoth> 연락도 안되고...
<yemharc> ;;
<ipeter> 어이쿠...
<ipeter> 일이 잘 안맞은걸가요?
<Work^Seony> 3일 나오고 안나오면... 말없이 그만 둔 것으로 봐야겠군요...
<bluedusk> aws 는 참..;
<Work^Seony> 방금 puppet enterprise 버전 구경해봤는데, 완전 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 이건 뭐 완전 통합 서버관리툴 수준이군요
<ipeter> exit
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 저 궁금한게 잇는데요
<drake_kr> 예
<bluedusk> drake_en 도 있나요??
<drake_kr> 없을거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> drake라는 이름을 가진 사람이 꽤 있어서
<bluedusk> !닉 drake_en
<bluedusk> 헠
<drake_kr> ?
<bluedusk> =3=3=3
<drake_kr> drake라는 이름이 일단 흔한 이름은 아니지만 없는 이름도 아니에요
<drake_kr> Drake Francis라는 해적이 좀 유명하죠
<drake_kr> 미국 가수중에도 Drake라는 가수가 있고요
<drake_kr> Drake는 흑인 이름이더군요
<bluedusk> 으음
<bluedusk> 저도 영문 이름 하나 만들어야겠어요
<bluedusk> 부르기 쉽고 기억하기 쉬운 걸로
<drake_kr> tom?
<drake_kr> 아 병아리 만나고 싶다
<bluedusk> 병아리라뇨?
<bluedusk> chicken, ?
<drake_kr> 영계요
<drake_kr> 최근에 트랜스를 다시 듣기 시작했어요
<drake_kr> 가요는 가끔 들어도 질리는 맛이 있어서.. -_-
<bluedusk> 전 교육 들으러 와서 음악 못들어요
<drake_kr> 교육이라..
<drake_kr> 성교육?
<bluedusk> aws 아키텍쳐 교육 왔는데
<bluedusk> 그닥 재미가 없네요..;
<drake_kr> advanced wireless services?
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> american wedding solution
<drake_kr> 둘중에 뭐임요?
<bluedusk> amazon web service
<bluedusk> 사실은
<bluedusk> allow watching s.... 라는 소문도..
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> for adult?
<bluedusk> 아마도?
<bluedusk> 역시 drake_kr 님은 척하면 척 하고 아시는군요
<bluedusk> 굇수 능력자들은 뭔가 다르긴 다르다능
<drake_kr> 음 제가 채연이한테 영어를 배워야 하는 이유를 한마디로 설명해줬어요
<drake_kr> '너 금발에 가슴 큰 여자랑 자고싶지?' <-
<bluedusk> 조상무님이요?
<drake_kr> 예
<yemharc> 채연이가 지금 미국가서 동양 액면가 기준으로 들이대면 거기서도 철컹철컹....
<bluedusk> ......
<bluedusk> 참 이름만 부르니 어색하네요..
<bluedusk> 동명의 섹시 여가수가 연상돼서..
<yemharc> ....그렇죠
<bluedusk> 그냥 조상무님으로 호칭을..;
<yemharc> 그쪽인가요?
<bluedusk> 연상되기도 쉽고..
<yemharc> 전 상무님이라 안하니 왠지 상사 없는 곳에서 뒷담화 하는 느낌이.......
<drake_kr> 암튼 상무님한테 그리말함
<yemharc> 제 뇌리에는 "근로기준법 좋아하시네"가 너무도 강렬하게 박혀서요.....
<drake_kr> 아 그거 찾아야되는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 그게 진짜 보물인데
<drake_kr> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/328290_457786180947532_1174604502_o.jpg
<drake_kr> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/223582_465626920153713_1652083816_n.jpg
<bluedusk> 아 그보니
<bluedusk> 여자친구 생겼다는 소문도 들리던데요
<bluedusk> 그분 마법쓰기는 그른듯...
<bluedusk> ..........
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 왠지 좀 우울하네요
<yemharc> 일하면서 로그 보다 지쳐서 좀 쉬자 하니
<yemharc> 이번엔 리눅스 로그를 보고 있네요 (...)
<drake_kr> 으아
<drake_kr> 안보여
<yemharc> drake_kr: 제가 찾다 gg쳤어요
<drake_kr> 흐엉
<yemharc> 검색으로도 안 걸려 나오고 일일이 찾자니 너무 많고.......
<yemharc> 차라리 애들한테 물어보는게 빠를거 같아요
<drake_kr> 본인에게 물어봐야지
<yemharc> 리눅스 서포트 벤더 같은데 없으려나......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아 맞다 조상무님 여친 있으신데
<bluedusk> yemharc, 리눅스 서포트 벤더 있잖아요
<bluedusk> redhat
<drake_kr> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/p180x540/988615_571013936270586_1888219992_n.jpg
<yemharc> bluedusk: 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 이놈들 아주 시리즈로 만들었었구만요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 마지막에
<bluedusk> 슈퍼프로그래머 인줄.. ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 글 내용보다 허리 살에 먼저 눈이 가네요
<Seony> 저 나이에 벌써... ㅎ
<yemharc> 보통은 얼굴 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 흠 생각보다 조상무는
<drake_kr> '여자'보다는 '딸'을 좋아하는듯 -.-
<bluedusk> 딸바보?
<LYUSO_THINK2> .....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 소름
<drake_kr> 즉 야동은 안보는데 아청법에 걸림
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아청법보다 더 무서운 것 같습니다만.....
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 찾기힘드네 이거
<yemharc> 이미 검색이 아니라 발굴에 가까워요 그거...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.en.html
<yemharc> 이거 괜찮아 뵈네요
<yemharc> 근데 완전 Mac clone...
<drake_kr> 짱게물건이네
<drake_kr> 킹스오피스 물건인가
<drake_kr> 붉은별보다 좋은게뭐야
<yemharc> 우분투 + QT 베이스인듯?
<drake_kr> 강인구 의견이 젤 확실하것네
<Markers> 맥스럽네요
<drake_kr> 아 결국 윈도우 2000 뻑났네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빌어먹을 은행
<Markers> 어제 처음으로 윈도우 ftp 서버 연결 한다고 설정해봣는데 왜 21번 포트 열어놔도 접속을 못하는건지 -_-;
<Markers> 방화벽 풀면 ftp는 되던데;
<drake_kr> ftp는 20, 21번 포트 둘 다 씁니다
<Markers> 둘다 열어야 되요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Markers> data 터널로 20을 쓰는건가요?
<drake_kr> filezilla server가 그나마 윈도우에선 꽤 괜찮은듯요
<drake_kr> 네
<Markers> 음;
<Markers> 그래서 안되던건가 ㅡㅡ..
<bluedusk> yemharc, http://elementaryos.org/ 이것도 괜츰한듯
<drake_kr> 아 변태들
<drake_kr> 걍 우분투 써여
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 우분투!
<bluedusk> insainty@4330s:~$ lsb_release -a
<bluedusk> No LSB modules are available.
<bluedusk> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bluedusk> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<bluedusk> Release:	12.04
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어제 아치깔다가 포기했는데
<bluedusk> Codename:	precise
<bluedusk> 전 우분투 쓰고 있음
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<Markers> 저건 그냥….. 완전 맥인데?/;;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 우분투가 드디어 CD로 안구워지길래
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그냥 포기.
<drake_kr> 윈도우 맛탱이 갔네요 헐
<bluedusk> 물론 커스터마이징 해서
<bluedusk> http://support.rockplace.co.kr/screenshot/2014-05-15_4330s_3.2.0-61-generic_x86_64_1400134008.jpg
<bluedusk> 이렇게 쓰고 있긴 하지만..
<drake_kr> 파티셔닝 다시 해야되넹
<Markers> 저 혹시 노래 추천할만한거 잇으면 추천좀.. 들을만한게 없네 요새;
<Markers> 스크린샷도 명령어로 !!
<drake_kr> 전 요새 트랜스 듣고 있어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> uplifting trance 를 예전에는 엄청 들었는데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 나이가 먹으니까 progressive trance로 갈아타게 되더라구요.
<drake_kr> 가요는 안 듣다가 간만에 들어도 질림
<Markers> ㅇ_ㅇ;;; 먼가 클럽 분위기의 음악이군요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 덥스텝이나 EDM 들은 아직까지 좀 애매하더라구요.
<Markers> 비트가 너무 빠르다
<yemharc> 현재 리눅스의 최고 단점은 역시 확실한 하드웨어 지원이 아닐까요
<drake_kr> 리눅스의 최고 단점은 오피스웨어.
<yemharc> 노트북은 여전히 hibernate 관련 문제가 있는데
<yemharc> 저야 오피스는 안쓰니까 (...)
<bluedusk> 리눅스의 최고 단점은 게임이 없음
<bluedusk> 다 필요없어요
<Markers> ….;
<yemharc> 게임은 스팀이 노력중이니 기다리고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 리눅스 최고단점은 한국
<drake_kr> 아 그건 인정
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한국 정부사이트
<Markers> 리눅스의 최고 단점은 영어 같은데...
<Markers> 아닌가 그냥 컴퓨터의 단점인건가..;
<Markers> 우리나라 명령어로 어떻게 샤바샤바 아이디어 누가 내줫으면;;
<bluedusk> 엌 누군가 영원히 끝나지 않을 화두를 던졌군요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그건 다 비슷비슷하죠. 게다가 워낙 영어교육을 좋아하는 한국이라
<drake_kr> Markers: 그 발언은 지금 번역 열심히 하는 친구들한테 힘빠지게 하는 소린데요..
<Markers> 저 리눅스 아직도 명령어는 아는데 단어 뜻은 전혀 모르는게 많다능;
<drake_kr> 윈도우 2000 재설치중...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 여기 번역팀들도 엄청 열심히 하는편이라
<LYUSO_THINK2> 다른 배포판들보단 번역 잘될껄요.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 스팀os 1.0 베타 나왔네요?
<bluedusk> 나만 모르고 잇었나?
<yemharc> 베타 공개된지 좀 됐을텐데요
<yemharc> Markers: 한글 명령어가 아니라 명령어를 안써도 되게 하는게 더 좋다고 봐요
<yemharc> 기술자 입장에선 명령어셋이 추가되봐야 혼란일 뿐이라고 생각하고요
<Markers> 명령어를 안 쓰면 음…. 명령어 대신 대체할만한게 머 잇을려나요
<yemharc> 마우스요
<yemharc> ...
<Markers> .......
<LYUSO_THINK2> GUI 라는게 반복적인 작업에는 생각보다 비효율적이에요.
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK2: 그렇다고 해도 CLI보다 접근성 면에서 압도적이죠
<yemharc> 반복작업은 프로그램으로 대체하면 되는 문제고요
<Markers> 전 개인적으로 게임 혹은 웹브라우저 사용하는 작업 아니고서는 마우스 쓰는걸 안 좋아하는 주의라..;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 접근성은 아주 좋습니다.
<yemharc> 똑같이 반복작업을 하더라도 비전문가 입장에서 명령어 쳐야 하는거랑 그냥 그런 반복작업을 해주는 프로그램 쓰는건 천지차이죠
<bluedusk> 또 누군가 영원히 끝나지 않을 화두를..;;
<yemharc> 둘 다 장단점은 있겠지만요
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 화두를 계속 던져서 이 방을 활성화 시켜야되요!!!
<LYUSO_THINK2> 거기서 선택하는거죠. 반복작업 해주는 프로그램을 쓰는지 아니면 그냥 콘솔 스크립트 쓰던지.
<yemharc> bluedusk: Eternal Conflict !!
<LYUSO_THINK2> 개인적으로 컴퓨터는 차량과 비슷하다고 생각하거든요.
<bluedusk> yemharc, x3 terran conflict
<LYUSO_THINK2> 쓰로틀을 밟으면 차가 가고 브레이크를 밟으면 멈추고 에서 끝나는거보단 어떻게 해서 그렇게 될까 고민해야 한다는 생각도 한답니다.
<yemharc> 그걸 그냥 차를 이용할 뿐인 사람이 알 필요는 없죠
<yemharc> 저도 별로 알고싶지 않고...
<Markers> 혹시 스팀 os 써보신분 계신가요 이거 어떤 느낌인거지; 화면만 봐서는 옛날 그냥 게임기 티비에 꽂아서 하는 느낌 나는거 같은데?;; 화면이
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음.....
<yemharc> Markers: 애초에 그런 느낌이 나라고 만든걸로 알고 있어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 쩝.......;;;;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<yemharc> 전체화면 해제하면 일반 데탑 스크린이 나온다고 들은거 같긴 한데
<drake_kr> 아예 리눅스를 첨 설치할때 xbmc같은걸 설치해줘버리면..
<yemharc> 물건의 '작동원리'를 고민하는건 기본적으로 기술자 역할이죠
<yemharc> 일반인이 관심을 가지지 말라는건 아니지만
<yemharc> 그걸 고민하지 않으면 쓸 수 없는건 일반용품(?)이 아니잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 사실 일반용품이랑은 거리가 약간 있죠. 아무리 UX 를 간단하게 하더라도 리눅스는 Apple IOS 나 Mac OSX 처럼 기업에서 사후지원 해 주는 그런 건 아니니까요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 하긴 기업이 어느정도 역할을 해주긴 해야겠군요..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 물론 그걸 얼마나 아는지는 다 개개인의 역량이고 관심에 따라 달라지는 부분인데,
<drake_kr> 액티브엑스 존내까네 역쉬
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK2: 그럼 이미 앞뒤가 안 맞는데요;; 차량도 아주 특수한 경우가 아니라면 특정 기업이 사후지원 해주는 차를 이용하지만 일반용품에 가깝죠
<Markers> 음? 스팀 os 보니깐 그냥 페도라 계열쪽 리눅스에 “스팀 응용프로그램” 깔려있는게 다 인가요?;;; 머지?;; youtube 에 올라온 영상이 잘못된건가;
<yemharc> 그리고 '아직' 데탑리눅스로 돈 버는 기업이 없어서 그렇지 복잡한걸 제끼고 그 틀만 가져다 대면 레드햇도 같은 개념이죠
<yemharc> 사람들이 착각하는게 리눅스는 '코드공개' 하라는거지 '돈받고 팔지 말라'는 물건이 아니죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 차량은 면허 취득이라는 과정을 통해서 최소한의 사용법과 원리를 배우죠. 요즘은 그마저도 줄어들었지만.
<yemharc> 컴퓨터도 'OS의 기본 사용법'을 배우고 사용하죠
<yemharc> 단지 그게 예전에는 GUI란게 대중화가 안됐던거고
<yemharc> 그래서 도스도 힘들어서 M이 나왔잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠. 그렇게 진입장벽이 낮아졌습니다. 리눅스계열도 마찬가지로 Xorg 가 등장하면서 GUI 가 되었죠.
<yemharc> 우리가 차량 면허로 얻는 지식은 이걸 '사용하는데 필요한 지식'이지 '이게 어찌 굴러가는지'에 대한 지식은 아니니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 CLI도 한 방법인데, 차량을 튜닝할지 그냥 쓰면서 센터에 수리만 맡길지는 전적으로 개인 자유인데다가
<yemharc> 기본적으로 '멋대로 손대지 말고 센터 가라'가 기본 방침이죠. 그렇다고 튜닝이 불법은 아니고요.
<yemharc> CLI랑 GUI도 제가 볼땐 같은 개념으로 보이네요
<bluedusk> Markers, 찾으시는게 http://bit.ly/1mZVjQE 이런건가요??
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러면 사후지원 있는 OS 를 써야겠죠. 리눅스같이 스스로 포럼 찾아가면서 버그픽스 해야허는 그런 것 보단 여차하면 기술지원팀 오는 그런 OS 요.
<yemharc> 그래서 기업들은 대부분 그러고 있죠
<yemharc> 그리고 한가지 짚고 넘어가자면, 리눅스도 각 회사들이 기술지원 합니다
<yemharc> 데탑은 왜 없냐고 하시면.... 아직'도' 돈이 안되니까 안하는거죠
<Markers> bluedusk : 넹 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 누가 그걸 모르나요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 데스크톱에서 적어도 자신이 스스로 리눅스를 선택했다면 거기에 대해서 최소한은 알아야한다 이런겁니다.
<yemharc> 그건 제가 볼땐 자격지심이네요
<drake_kr> 음, 그건 좀 잘못된 인식인듯요
<drake_kr> 스스로 리눅스를 선택하는 경우야 그렇겠지만
<yemharc> 데탑에서 적어도 자신이 스스로 윈도우를 선택했다면 거기에 대해서 최소한은 알아야한다 이런겁니다
<yemharc> 뭐가 틀린가요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 윈도우 선택하면 윈도우 기술지원 받으면 되죠?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아치리눅스 그냥 배포판을 깔아보았다 젠투 깔아봤다 칩시다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 적어도 하기전에 이게 어떤건가 사전조사는 해야죠.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그건 아직도 윈도우 설치할줄 모르는 많은 사람들까지 싸잡아 들어야 하는 소리같네요
<yemharc> 실제 현재 OS 시장에서 윈도우랑 리눅스를 놓고 봤을때
<LYUSO_THINK2> 무언가 도구를 사용한다면 도구 설명서는 읽어야 한다는 말이있죠.
<yemharc> 아무것도 모르는 사람이 설치하기엔 리눅스가 더 쉽죠
<yemharc> 네. 맞아요
<yemharc> 근데 그 설명서가 왜 언제나 CLI로 귀결되냔 말이죠
<yemharc> 리눅스도 그냥 다 마우스 클릭으로 가능하면 안됩니까
<yemharc> 윈도처럼 똑같이 드라이버 없으면 사이트 가서 받아서 더블클릭->next로 설치하고 ok 한다고 해서 큰일 나는것도 아니잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 윈도우즈는 처음부터 gui 기반으로 대부분 다 가능하게 구성 되어있습니다. 윈도우즈도 명령 프롬포트를 쓰는 일이 있죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 리눅스는 아직 그게 조금 덜 된 것 뿐입니다.
<yemharc> 그러니까 사람들이 데탑으로 안쓰죠
<yemharc> 사람들 선택은 언제나 명쾌해요
<yemharc> 가장 큰 요인은 익숙하니까
<yemharc> 두번째는 편하니까
<yemharc> 세번쨰가 "그래도 쓰고 싶어서"
<yemharc> 현재 리눅스 데탑 위치는 명백하게 세번째죠
<bluedusk> 전 두번째인데요..-ㅅ-
<yemharc> 거기서 많은 사람들이 노력해서 두번째로 가려고 하는거고
<LYUSO_THINK2> 물론입니다.
<bluedusk> 난 뭐지..-_-a
<yemharc> bluedusk: 일반적인 관점으로 가요 우리 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> << 일반적인 엔드유저...라고 생각하고 잇었지만..
<bluedusk> 왠지 제가 말해봤자 논점만 흐리는거 같으니 일단 버로우..;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 결국 말씀하시고자 하는 것은 다시 진입장벽 부분으로 넘어왔네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 사용 자체는 윈도우즈가 훨씬 편리합니다.
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우 유저입니다만.. 사용이라면 비슷비슷한데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 말씀하시는 설정 부분들 어지간해선 gui 상에서 다 해결 가능한게 윈도우즈죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 왜 리눅스는 설정을 다 CLI 로 해야 하나 라고 해서 꺼내보았습니다.
<yemharc> bluedusk: sudo apt-get install build-essential 을 하셨다면........
<LYUSO_THINK2> 제가 말하고자 하는 건 이거에요. "스스로 이 OS 를 사용하고자 마음먹었으면 적어도 해당 OS 사용법이랑 어떻게 돌아가는지는 좀 알고 설치하자."
<yemharc> 그래서 다들 커뮤니티로 모이지 않나요?
<yemharc> 꼭 커뮤니티가 아니더라도 검색 정도는 하기도 하고...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그거조차 안하는 사람들이 있어서 그럽니다.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 몰라도 된다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 안하고나서 "아 이거 안좋네"
<yemharc> "아무것도 안해보고 안된다고 짜증만 부린다"........라고 말하실거 같았습니다
<yemharc> 그런사람들을 왜 욕해요?...
<yemharc> 아까의 비유로 돌아가 보자면
<yemharc> 저도 아침에 갑자기 차 시동 안걸려서 나름 아는 지식으로 본넷 열어보고 했는데 모르겠다!!
<yemharc> .....그럼 일단 짜증부터 낼거 같은데요. 버럭!
<drake_kr> 음, 그런 현상은 윈도우 8.1에서도 비슷한듯
<LYUSO_THINK2> 자 본넷이라도 열아봤으면 그건 다행인가죠.
<yemharc> 오........
<yemharc> 그럼 더 간단한 예시로 가볼까요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 맞아요. 8.1 에서도 비슷한 현상이 있어요.
<yemharc> 어느날 갑자기 헤어드라이기가 작동을 안해요. 그럼 이건 분해부터 해보고 욕해야 되나요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아니죠.
<yemharc> 그러니까 왜 기준이 틀려지냐는거죠...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전기선 꽂았나? 정도는 확인해 볼 수 있는 거 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 설마 "리눅스는 공짜니까" ?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 설명서을 읽어보자 라는 이유는
<LYUSO_THINK2> 진단 기준도 거기에 들어있기 때문이라는 겁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 보통 위키에 보면 초심자 가이드나 핸드북이 그런 역할을 하죠.
<yemharc> 윈도우 도움말은 평생 단 한번도 도움이 된 적이 없는데요
<Seony> 제가 볼 때 LYUSO_THINK2님 의견은 어디까지나 컴퓨터를 다루는 사람 입장에서 생각하시는 부분이고, 제 와이프처럼 컴퓨터르 24시간 켜놓으면 폭발하는 줄 알고있는 사람들 입장에서 생각하는 건 달라요.
<Seony> 뭔가를 다룰 때 그걸 꼭 굳이 알아야할 필요는 없다고 생각하고, 그러지 않아도 잘 돌아가게끔 만드는게 제조사가 할 일이죠.
<yemharc> 제품에 대해 좋은 말이 있네요. Just works
<Seony> 남들이  xx하지도 않고서 욕부터 한다  라는 부분에 대해서는 신경쓸 필요가 없습니다.  남들이 욕하는 것까지 신경쓰기엔 너무나도 바쁜 인생이거든요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러면 그 잘돌아가게 하는 걸 과연 OS 의 개념에서 어떻게 봐야할까요.
<Seony> 어떻게 보다뇨
<yemharc> 그건 좀 범위가 너무 방대한거 같네요;;
<yemharc> 사람마다 틀릴테니
<yemharc> 웹서핑만 하는 사람은 브라우저 안꺼지고 인터넷 잘 연결되면 다른게 어떻든 ok일테고
<LYUSO_THINK2> 사람마다 다르죠.  기준이 조금식은 다 다르다고 봅니다.
<yemharc> 깊게 들어가면 디버깅 툴이 메모리 삑나도 안터진다(?!)면 ok일지도 모를 일이고.......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 그래서 코분투 진행을 1인으로 하지 않으려고 하는 이유
<yemharc> 어차피 전체를 만족시키는건........
<yemharc> 일단 OS 코드는 한명이 짜는게 아니라서요 (웃음)
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전체를 만족시키는 방법은 거의 없어요.
<Seony> 제 기준에서라면, "그게 제가 신경써야할 문제인가요?"  라고 말씀드리고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 신경을 안쓰는것이 가장 편하긴 하겠죠.
<yemharc> 아.... 아뇨 그런거보다
<Seony> 저한테 맞는 OS와 프로그램을 선택하면 되거든요...
<drake_kr> 음, 윈도우나 도스 쓸때도 '파워유저'분들 따라가잖아요 일반인들은..
<yemharc> 문제 터지던 말던 신경끄자.....가 아니라
<yemharc> 내가 돈내고 쓰는건데 문제가 있으면 당연히 기업에 항의해야죠
<Seony> 맞아요
<yemharc> 그리고 아까도 말했지만 그 돈이 안되서 리눅스 데탑은 기업이 정식 서포트 팀이 없죠
<Seony> 내 돈 내고 쓰는게 안되면 항의하는게 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> +로 그래서 리눅스 데탑을 돈 안받죠
<yemharc> 리눅스 데탑에 돈을 낸다 =/= OS를 구매한다는 아니니까요. 그냥 당신이 서포트 받으려면 돈내고 써라도 가능한 얘기고
<LYUSO_THINK2> 만약에 서포트 안받는 대신 스스로 해결해보고자 한다면
<Seony> 우분투도 Landscape 매년 사용료 내면, 잘 안되는 부분을 캐노니컬이랑 직접 얘기할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기부턴 개인 책임이죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠. 실제로 OEM 보면 우분투 올릴때 약간 그런것도 있어보여요.
<yemharc> 서포트 서비스는 권리지 책임은 아니고, 내가 그걸 받을지 말지도 내 권리고
<yemharc> 그걸 놔두고 내가 해봐야지 한거면 개인 책임이죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 그게 가장 핵심입니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 뭣땜에 싸워요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 내가 해봐야지 했으면
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어느정도 알아봐야지 싶다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 좁혀진걸 정리하면 "리눅스로 옮겨탈거면 최소한의 설명서 정도는 읽고 와라" 정도.......?
<drake_kr> 어려운문제다
<LYUSO_THINK2> drake_kr, 자기의 의지로 옮겨탄다면.
<Seony> 지극히 공돌이적인 마인드라는게 제 의견입니다
<yemharc> 공돌이고 뭐고 제 기준엔 지극히 개인적 선택의 영역이고
<yemharc> "난 아무것도 몰라요. 그냥 써봤어요. 근데 안되네요. 뭐 이래".....라고 하는 사람 욕할 근거는 안된다는겁니다
<yemharc> 기본적으로 OS는 배우려고 쓰는 물건은 아니에요
<drake_kr> 음 아무것도 모르는 사람을 욕할 이유는 없죠
<drake_kr> 어차피 안 쓸텐데
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어차피 안쓰면 문제없죠.
<yemharc> 써보고 욕하는것도 그냥 놔두면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그사람들도 어차피 안쓰던가
<yemharc> 욕하면서 욕할꺼리 찾다가 쓰게되던가
<yemharc> 둘 중 하나에요
<yemharc> 까는것도 알아야 깐다고.......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 알면 더 자세히 깔 수 있습니다 라는 격언이 잇죠.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그러니까 그냥 놔두면 됩니다
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어떻게보면 지금 이 토론은 RTFM 의 발생과 비슷한 양상이네요.
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 근데 RTFM은 좀 너무 오래된 느낌이...
<yemharc> 요샌 그런말 하는사람 못본거 같은데요
<Seony> 제 사수는 하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 불친절하면 googling!!
<yemharc> 좀 친절하면 go to overflow
<yemharc> 그리고 친절한 사람은 링크를 던져주죠
<yemharc> (...)
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠. 물어보기라도 하면 정말 다행
<yemharc> 어....... 전 물어보는 사람이 더 곤란한데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 예전에는 검색은 하고 물어보는 게 어때? 에서 지금은 그냥 좀 물어보면 안되? 로 바뀌었어요.
<drake_kr> 전 굳이 필요없는 사람에게 linux를 전달하지는 않는 입장입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이건 제 개인적인 생각.
<yemharc> 대체적으로 그런건 맞다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 근데 물어본거 또 물어보면 어떻습니까
<drake_kr> 대신, 물어보는것에 대한 답변은 검색어라도 알려주는게 좋지 않을까 하는 생각이고요
<yemharc> 어차피 누가 답변하라고 강요하는것도 아니고
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 리눅스를 쓸지 말지는 전적으로 해당 당사자의 결정이고
<yemharc> 아 물론 돈받고 답변다는거라면 해야죠 (..)
<LYUSO_THINK2> 개인적으로는 그냥 여러번 물어봐도 알려줍니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러다보면 하나 할 줄 알게되고 그리고 거기서 점점 더 늘어가겠지 싶은거죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 뭐가 불만이신건가요;;
<Seony> 친절하시네요 다 알려주시고 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 개인적인 생각이지만 내가 주변인들덕에 배운만큼 나도 알려줄 수 있을만큼 알려주자 라는 생각을 가지고 있어요.
<Seony> 궁금한거 있으면 류소님 찾아야겠군요 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<Seony> 오~ 오픈소스 정신을 실천하시는군요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭐 그래도 알아보고 답변은 드려야겠죠? 전문 분야면 훨씬 수월할겁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 개인적으로 뭐 영상작업이나 그런 거 했으면 해당 푸티지 파일을 서버에 올려서 공개해두는 편이에요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 다운받아서 뜯어보고 아 이게 이렇게 해서 이런 효과가 나오는구나
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭐 그냥 그래요.
<drake_kr> 아주 드문 경우지만
<drake_kr> 오히려 리눅스쪽이 더 친절한 경우도....
<drake_kr> 아 저 윈도우에서 daap 들을 수 있는 플레이어 아직 못 찾았어요
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 그냥 되는데..
<yemharc> drake_kr: daap는 뭐래요;;
<drake_kr> digital audio a뭐 protocol
<LYUSO_THINK2> digital audio access protocol 이라네요ㅕ
<drake_kr> 아이튠즈 서버가 돌고있으면
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK2: 저도 물어보는 사람에게 최대한 답변을 주는게 좋다고 생각합니다만
<drake_kr> 원격으로 다운로드 안하고 그냥 듣는 mp3 player인데
<yemharc> 그렇다고 우리가 그걸 입에 떠넣어 주고 턱까지 흔들어서 씹게 해줘야 할 이유는 아니잖아요
<drake_kr> 윈도우만 안됨...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 윈도우만 안된다라....일단 위키 찾아보니까 여러가지 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> mac, android, ios, linux는 되는것 확인했습니다
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 쌩판 모르면 턱까지 흔들어야죠 ^^;;;
<drake_kr> Windows에서 banshee도 깔아보고 xbmc도 깔아보고
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_using_Digital_Audio_Access_Protocol
<drake_kr> 내가 물어보는건데 그페이지는 당연히 봤겠지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다, 그냥 itunes 설치하면 되지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 안됨
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ...
<drake_kr> 되면
<drake_kr> 물어보질 않지...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 윈도우즈 자체 문제일수도 있을거같으넫
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음.....
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아 혹시.....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭔가 좀 그래요 윈도우만 안되는거 첨봄
<yemharc> 어디 라이브 서버가 아니라 개인서버에 서버 설치한거에요?
<drake_kr> 돈이 어딧노
<yemharc> NAS는 있죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/ko-kr/app/daap-media-player/62bf2213-e46f-426d-962e-e317ddfd4722
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이런 건 있네요.
<yemharc> 형이라면 마개조 정도는 할거같고
<drake_kr> iptime nas에서 제공하는거임
<drake_kr> 결국 bluestack으로 듣고 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 윽 회사컴 7입니다..
<LYUSO_THINK2> daap 가 apple에서 나온걸로 알고있는데
<drake_kr> 밴시 리눅스용은 그냥 되는데
<drake_kr> 윈도우용은 안됨
<LYUSO_THINK2> 다른 포럼들 찾아봐도 윈도우즈에서의 지원에 대해 딱히 해결책 같은건 안보이네요.
<drake_kr> 방금 보여주신 윈8용 앱 저거 팔만함 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 지원하는게 은근히 많더라구요.
<drake_kr> 뭐, 제경우는 애들 리눅스를 쓰게 하고 싶으면
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 안되는걸로 자랑합니다
<drake_kr> 그럼 애들이 열받아서 쓰더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이거도 좋은 예시일까요. DAAP 프로토콜 지원하는 플레이어 있다!
<drake_kr> 그리고 한 반쯤은 그냥 애플로 넘어감 ...
<drake_kr> 근데 데스크탑쪽은 거의 윈도우도 같이 나오기때문에..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그죠....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 맥/윈도우 동시지원인 경우가 많더라구요. 특정 유저들 하드웨어도 그렇고.
<drake_kr> 그리고 우리나라에서 또 문제점은
<drake_kr> 거의 대부분 불법복제를 해서 쓴다는것..
<drake_kr> 포토샵을 무조건 돈주고 사는 분위기라면 gimp도 꽤 괜찮다 생각할거에요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그럴거에요. 솔직히 포토샵의 모든 기능을 다 활용하는 일들은 잘 없으니까요.
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 다들 생각이 이렇죠 '포토샵 있는데 왜?'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 공공재가 아닌데 싶은 그런 마음.....
<drake_kr> 중소기업 사장들 마인드가 존내 문제에요
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://mentoliptus.blogspot.kr/2008/10/review-daap-clients-for-windows-and.html
<yemharc> 요기 있는건 써봤어요?
<drake_kr> 일단
<drake_kr> iptime nas2의 경우 firefly 잘 안되고, subsonic 안되고, get it together는 한번 해봐야것당
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한편으로 iptime 이 기능을 엄청 많이 넣어주네요.
<drake_kr> 네 어떻게 보면 좋은거고..
<drake_kr> svn서버나 웹서버도 있으니..
<drake_kr> 기능 많으면 느려질텐데.. 라는 생각도 좀 들긴 하죠..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저사양 최적화에 신들린 것 같다는 생각도 많이 들어요.
<drake_kr> 근데 iptime의 경우 경험상 크게 나쁘지는 않았으니..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 기능 많으면 느려질텐데 처음에는 그렇게 생각했는데 iptime 제품은 그런 게 없더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어뎁터만 사자마자 다른거 꽂아주면 그렇게 잘되던......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 잘팔리는 데엔 역시 이유가 있나봐요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 최고 급은 아닌데
<drake_kr> 널려있는것들중에는 군계일학급
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> 공유기 제대로 된거 사려면 60~70 줘야 하고
<drake_kr> 1~2만원짜리는 정말 쓰레기라면
<drake_kr> iptime이 한 3만원짜리 내놓잖아요
<drake_kr> usb3 허브도
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠 딱 3~5만원 사이
<FrozenChicken> iptime이 전세계 대상으로 장사하면 딱인데 ..
<drake_kr> 라이센스땜에 힘들듯
<LYUSO_THINK2> 라이센스라 확실히....
<FrozenChicken> 이렇게 친절하게 필요한거 다 넣어주는 무선 라우터는 옛날 LinkSys 라우터 이후로 iptime이 거의 유일
<FrozenChicken> GPL2 라이선스 때문인듯 한데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 해외같은 경우는 모토로라/시스코/링크시스/넷기어 등 여러가지 회사가 버티고있....
<FrozenChicken> 숨겨야 하는 부분이라면 숨겨도 문제 없을걸요.
<FrozenChicken> 소스코드야 공개해야겠지 ...
<FrozenChicken> 설정은 빼고서라도.
<drake_kr> 근데 디링크는 iptime 글로벌 버전이라고 봐도 될텐데..
<drake_kr> 확실히 iptime보다 별로에요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 디링크 제품도 미묘하게..... 예전에 N 시리즈 처음 뽑을때 보다 많이 안좋아진 것 같아요.
<FrozenChicken> iptime은 매번 출시하는 모델 써보면서 느끼는거지만
<FrozenChicken> 성능이 고만고만하고
<FrozenChicken> 균일함 ...
<FrozenChicken> 'ㅅ' ...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 특출나지도 않은 대신 못하지도 않으니...
<drake_kr> 중저가 시장에서 독보적임..
<FrozenChicken> 느낌이 "거기서 거기" + "잘돌아가네?"
<FrozenChicken> iptime 공유기 고장났다고 한거 써보면
<FrozenChicken> ... 리셋 먹이고 쓰면 잘 돌아감 'ㅅ'
<FrozenChicken> .....
<LYUSO_THINK2> + 어뎁터 교체
<FrozenChicken> 아얘 보드나 칩이 타지 않은 이상.
<FrozenChicken> 네 ㅋㅋ
<FrozenChicken> 아니면
<FrozenChicken> 랜케이블을 이상하게 꼽았다거나 ..
<FrozenChicken> (제 경우 그랬..)
<FrozenChicken> 공유기를 벽에서 더 멀리 두려고 케이블을 비트는 바람에
<FrozenChicken> 접속이 ㅁㅇㄴㄹ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘은 미크로틱도 인기가 은근히 있지만
<LYUSO_THINK2> 미크로틱은 세팅이 엄청나게 어렵죠.....
<FrozenChicken> 아이피타임의 아성을 깨려면
<FrozenChicken> 원클릭으로 다 끝내는 기염(?)을 토해줘야 ... 'ㅅ'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 가끔 가다보면 "미크로틱 성능 좋던데? 나도 해볼까?" 하는 비 컴퓨터 전공의 사람들이 보이는데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 맞아요 원클릭으로 다 해야.......
<ipeter_> 휴직하네요.
<drake_kr> 한성, efmnetworks 얘네 둘은 정말 대단해요
<drake_kr> 둘다 중국에서 만들어오는건데
<drake_kr> 품질 자체는 크게 문제가 없는 수준
<drake_kr> 그리고 efmnetworks의 경우 성공요인은 소프트웨어에 있죠..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 하드웨어는 같은데 소프트웨어가 정말 날이갈수록 진화하더라구요.
<FrozenChicken> efmnetworks는 ... GPL 관련해서 아직도 FSF랑 해결이 안됐나본데
<FrozenChicken> 묵인하는 가장 좋은 방법은 FSF에 펀딩해주는거 ..
<LYUSO_THINK2> efmnetworks 가 예전에 wifi 얼라이언스 인증 없다고 욕먹을 때
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어느순간 인증을 받더라구요.
<FrozenChicken> 특공대 모인 회사인듯 'ㅅ'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 안되면 되게하는 미묘한 회사
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 성능좋고 해상도 높고 가벼운 리눅스 쓸만한 놋북 뭐 없나......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 해상도라면 dell precision M5800 이 3200 x 1800 이렇습닌다.
<Seony> 이번에 델에서 나온 xps중에서 얇고 해상도 높은거 있는거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 델꺼는 XPS 13이 sputnik 프로젝트라 써보고는 싶은데
<LYUSO_THINK2> dell xps 2in1 도 있고
<yemharc> 한국서는 단종됐어요 Orz
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이번에 레노버 신제품 나온다는데 그것도 좋을거같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> Thinkpad 10 이라고 테블릿인데
<drake_kr> 키보드만 아니면 acer 추천
<drake_kr> 윈도우 2000 윈도우 업데이트 강제 활성화 성공
<Seony> 델 xps 울트라북이 13인치에 해상도가 1920 1080이네요
<yemharc> Seony: 네 그녀석이 sputnik 3 프로젝트입니다
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK2: 사이즈 작은걸 찾고 있어요
<yemharc> 최대 13인치 이하로.......
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<yemharc> 직구를 해볼까도 생각중인데
<LYUSO_THINK2> thinkpad 10 이 10인치에요
<yemharc> 조만간 업버전 모델이 나올거란 소리도 있고......
<yemharc> 아 10인치에요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 10인치에 2880 x 1440 인가 그럴꺼에요.
<yemharc> 제 기억속의 씽크패드는 쌩크탱크라...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 무게 610그램
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 돋보기 끼고 봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 업스케일 해주겠죠 (..)
<yemharc> 윈8.1은 지원 잘 하더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> HiDPI 기능이 작동하는 어플리케이션은 업스케일 되니까 ....네
<LYUSO_THINK2> 윈 8.1 부터 되죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아톰 베이트레일이면 성능도 보증된 상태고....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아 아니다 1920 에 1200 이네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그래도 10인치에 1920 x 1200 이면 깔끔하게 나올거같습니다.
<Seony> 요즘 맥 앱스토어에 좋은 개발툴 나온거 뭐 없을까요
<yemharc> 요즘 맥쪽은 샌드박싱때문인지 개발툴은 영 안나오네요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> tk 10이라......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 맥에 xcode 말고 다른 개발툴 쓰는 걸 일단 전 본 적이 없네요....
<drake_kr> 역시 한국식 보안은 윈도우2000이 딱이네
<drake_kr> 뭐 물어보지도 않는구만
<yemharc> 으잉 tk10은 타블렛인가요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 타블렛이에요.
<yemharc> 하드웨어 문제가 펑펑 솟아날것 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 타블렛인데 키보드 장착 가능한 타블렛이죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭐 아무래도 타블렛이라는 환경이니 난리나긴 할거같아요.
<yemharc> 근데 좀...
<yemharc> 제가 노트북에 원하는게 좀 과하게 많아요
<yemharc> 작고 가볍고 고성능
<yemharc> + 배터리와 리눅스가 매끄럽게
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저도 바라는 게 많아서 어쩌다보니 레노버 씽크패드 E540 을 구입했죠.....=_=
<drake_kr> 야이
<LYUSO_THINK2> 무거워도 되니까 성능만 잘나와라
<yemharc> drake_kr: 내가 지금 괜히 맥북 쓰는게 아니잖수
<drake_kr> 성능은 스타2 풀옵 돌아가는 정도를 바람?
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 그래픽만 좀 빠져도 숨은 쉴수 있을듯
<drake_kr> 내 노트북은 밧데리에서 막히네
<drake_kr> 2시간 -.-
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그래픽은 내장이어도 되요
<LYUSO_THINK2> drake_kr, 저는 1시간 갑니다.
<yemharc> 근데 해상도는 좀 높아야......
<drake_kr> 해상도보단
<yemharc> 레티나 쓰다 1366 쓰려니까 눈물이 날 정도로 눈이 아퍼요
<yemharc> ........
<drake_kr> ips인가가 중요할듯 싶은데?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 해상도 높은거 다음으로 찾으려면 도시바 세틀라이트에 4K 있음.....
<drake_kr> acer 어떰
<yemharc> 근데 요새 dpi 높으면 대부분 풀hd는 나오니까.....
<yemharc> 메이커는 크게 안가려요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 메이커라기보단 이 회사에 해상도 높은게 있다 이거죠.....;;;;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 레노버는 W 시리즈 가야 고해상도가 있어서 안습이고......
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2446776&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10586&cate4=0
<LYUSO_THINK2> 와 제 노트북 2배
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2337505&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=19340&cate4=0
<LYUSO_THINK2> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2238822
<yemharc> 첫번쨰 14인치로 탈락
<yemharc> 두번째 acer 킵
<LYUSO_THINK2> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2281723
<drake_kr> 삼성이 웬일이지
<drake_kr> 저런건 한 300 넘게 받을텐데
<yemharc> 뭐 어차피 전 안쓰니까 (..)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엔비는 회사에서 지급해서 쓰고 있는 모델
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인데 이게 무겁더라구요 (...)
<drake_kr> acer는
<drake_kr> 키보드가 구리다고함
<drake_kr> 감안하셈
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> 에어에다 리눅스르 박아야하나
<yemharc> ......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한성 인민애어
<drake_kr> 빈민에어
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘 좀 아쉬운게 17인치 노트북에는 FhD 이상 패널이 안들어가더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 패널 자체가 17인치 재에는 FHD 이상 패널이 안만들어지는 것 같은데....
<yemharc> 이거저거 따져보면 제일 매리트 있는건 XPS 13이긴 한데.......
<yemharc> 진짜 직구라도 해야하나
<LYUSO_THINK2> 수리가 걱장되지 않으면 직구하시는 게 답이죠.
<yemharc> 어차피 뭘 사던 배때기부터 뜯을텐데요 (...)
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 먼저 퇴근할께요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 배때기......ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> bluedusk: 들어가세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭐 저도 뜯었지만....
<LYUSO_THINK2> bluedusk, 수고하셨습니다.
<drake_kr> 와 정말 낚시사이트에 경의를 표한다
<drake_kr> touchen key 설치가 사용자에 의해 중단되었습니다 초고속 다운로드
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘 낚시 보면 크롬유저인지 아니면 파폭 유저인지 익스 유저인지 따라 애니메이션도 꼼꼼하더라구요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero> 혹시 해외 VPS 사용하시는 분 계신가요? 있으시면 추천 받고 싶습니다. :)
<ihavnoth> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.8.3/
<ihavnoth> 커널에서 보통 이야기 하는 백포트가 어떤거죠?
<drake_kr> 해커를 위해 롤링업데이트하는 커널이죠...
<drake_kr> 해커.. 라고 쓰고 베타테스터로 읽는..
<ihavnoth> 아세로스6003 드라이버 달라니
<ihavnoth> 백포트를 사용하라네요 ...
<ihavnoth> 앞뒤 내용으로 봐선 커널 3.8 버전의 ath6kl 드라이버를 백포트를 사용하면 2.6.37에서도 사용할 수 있다는듯한 느낌인데
<ihavnoth> 그걸 간단한 가이드없이 백포트를 사용하세요라고만 표현하니..
<drake_kr> 아 커널백포트가 아니라 우분투 백포트인가보네요
<drake_kr> 뱅킹용 USB 작성완료
<drake_kr> 요즘은
<ihavnoth> https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/compat-drivers
<drake_kr> 무료로 30테라씩 푸네요..
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 신세계군요...
<drake_kr> 확실히 리눅스쪽 드라이버는
<drake_kr> 지원 되면 빵빵한데
<drake_kr> 지원 안하는 드라이버 설치하기가 굉장히 힘들죠..
<drake_kr> 저도 예전에 마벨 드라이버 설치하다가 (중략) 노트북을 새로 샀어요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 구조를 알면 간단한거 같은데 어떻게 써야할지 감이 안오네요 -.-
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 요즘 구조를 좀 알게 되긴 했는데..
<drake_kr> 드라이버는 커널에 기본제공되는게 아니라면 새로 설치는 별로 추천하고 싶지 않습니다..
<ihavnoth> 회사 일이라서요
<drake_kr> ... 회사 일이라면 저는 그냥 데탑이라면 리얼텍 랜카드를 살테고 노트북이라면 usb 랜카드를 살겁니다..
<ihavnoth> 산업용 PDA에요..
<ihavnoth> 오늘 backports 사용법좀 공부해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> ath6kl 채널에 퀄컴 개발자가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 답변도 잘해주네요
<drake_kr> 으악 pda
<drake_kr> http://emptydream.tistory.com/1825
<ihavnoth> firefox에서 잘못된 url입력했을때 사용되는 검색엔진 어디서 수정하나요?
<drake_kr> omnibar 이용하시면 편해요
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 계시다니...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-16
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 10.9.3 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 많이 달라졌어요?
<yemharc> 주로 보안패치랑 안정성, 4k 지원에 관한 내용이에요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 10.9.3 이라는게 어떤걸 말씀하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥OS에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 오토메이터 기능이 정말 많네요
<Work^Seony> 기능은 많은데, 이상하게 잘 안쓰게 되요
<yemharc> 맥가이버 나이프 세트를 보는 느낌이죠
<yemharc> 잘 쓰는 사람을 보면 나도 저렇게 써보면 편하겠다 싶은데
<yemharc> 막상 손에 쥐면 안쓰는.........
<Work^Seony> 오토메이터가 필요할 땐, 오토메이터를 써야겠단 생각보단 스크립트를 짤 생각부터 먼저 하게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 결국 공돌이 손에는 쉘이군요
<LYUSO_THINK> yemharc, 안녕하세요. =)
<ihavnoth> firefox에서 잘못된 url입력하면 ebay 페이지로 가는데 혹시 이거 어디서 수정하는지 아시나요?
<autowiz> 정확히 파폭설정이 맞는가요 ?
<autowiz> dns 쪽이라던가 다른 네트웍 솔루션이 그렇게 만드는건 아닐런지요
<yemharc> apt-undo 라는 물건이 있군요
<ihavnoth> about:config에는 안보이네요
<yemharc> 개발중단이구나;;
<ihavnoth> 아 못찾게ㅆ네요
<ihavnoth> 파폭 지웠다가 다시 설치했는데도
<ihavnoth> 이베이 엔터프라이즈 사이트로 가는군요
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 뭘 입력해도 무조건 그러나요?
<yemharc> url뿐 아니라 단순 검색어 같은것도?
<ihavnoth> 잘못된 url은 전부 그런거 같네요
<ihavnoth> dddddd
<yemharc> 아뇨 url 말고 검색어 입력으로 구글로 가는것도 다 이베이로 가나요?
<autowiz> 다른 브라우저는 괜찮은가요?
<ihavnoth> 크롬은 구글로 가서 검색하네요
<yemharc> 모질라 팀에 말한거랑 비슷한듯 아닌듯 한 이슈가 있어요
<yemharc> https://support.mozilla.org/ko/questions/982857
<ihavnoth> url입력창으로 검색 기능을 꺼도 증상이 안없어지더군요
<bhs> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 테스트한다고 입력창에 ddddd 입력했더니 크롬에선 므흣한 사진들만 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 쿠키 제거해도 안되네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ihavnoth: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<yemharc> rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ihavnoth> 이미 했어요
<yemharc> rm -rf ~/.macromedia
<yemharc> rm -rf ~/.adobe
<yemharc> rm -rf /etc/firefox
<yemharc>  /usr/lib/firefox
<yemharc>  /usr/lib/firefox-addons
<ihavnoth> .mozilla 까지만했네요
<autowiz> about:config 에서 keyword.enabled
<autowiz> false 로 하시구요 .
<yemharc> 싸그리 날려버리고 다시 설치해 보시죠
<yemharc> 이미 지우고 계신가;;
<autowiz> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/search-web-address-bar
<autowiz> 저도 지금 이거 보고 하고 있는데 되는거 같은데요
<autowiz> about:config 에서 fixup 으로 찾아서
<autowiz> browser.fixup.alternate.enabled 이거
<autowiz> false 로 하니까 www.dddddd.com 으로 들어가지던것도 해결 됐습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 키워드 서치 켜진상태로 이동 사이트만
<autowiz> 이베이에서 구글로 바꾸고 싶으신거면
<autowiz> 서치엔진 쪽 순서나 목록 수정하시면 될거 같습니다만.
<ihavnoth> autowiz: 그 ebay가 상품검색해주는 ebay가 아니라 ebayenterprise.com이라는 이상한 사이트네요
<yemharc> addon 악성코드 같은데요...
<autowiz> 아 저는 enterprise.ebay.com 이라고 생각했었어요 ㅠㅠ 악성코드인가요?
<autowiz> 일단 저거 해도 안되시는건가요?
<yemharc> 상황이 그런거 같네요
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 간만에 포럼에 답글러쉬 했더니 페이지 하나 독점
<ihavnoth> 검색해도 잘 안나오는거 보니 저만 이런가봐요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 참고로, sudo fdisk -l을 하면 fdisk /dev/sda 하고나서 p를 입력한 것과 같은 메시지가 출력될 거에요
<ihavnoth> 디스크 여러개면 전부 나오더군요
<Work^Seony> 네  그래서 유용하죠.  usb 꼽았을 때 어디에 붙었는지 알기쉽거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 gpt라서 안나오지만^.^
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ebayenterpise가 싫어지네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 사수랑 한시간 반 동안 대판 싸웠네요.
<Seony> 10.9.3 설치합니다.  리붓해야하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 아마 집에가면 되 있겠네요
<Seony> 근데 용량이 460메가...
<Seony> 다운로드하는데 3분 걸린다고 나오는군요
<yemharc> 그거랑 튠즈도 업뎃됐어요
<Seony> 네 그건 방금 했어요
<ipeter> 으으....
<ipeter> 폭풍 졸음이네요.
<ipeter> Drake__: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아.. 피곤해.
<ipeter> 마구 졸립네요.
<drake_kr> 전 아직 식사전이라
<drake_kr> :)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오우
<drake_kr> 도메인때문에 또 난리네
<drake_kr> 공지 안한것처럼..
<drake_kr> 역시 윈도우는
<drake_kr> 또 귀찮게 껐다켜달래네
<Seony> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/  미국회사 같은데 한국 키보드 키캡이 있네요
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 했더니 역시나 체리스위치 키보드 회사네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 해피해킹 키캡은 커스텀 한거 안파나 흑
<Seony> DarkCircle: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zlsll95cnjtxh9g/Screenshot%202014-05-15%2018.17.12.png
<DarkCircle> 맥용으로 커스터마이징 한건가보네요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 음악 재생용 키캡이 있길래, 그걸 사서 제 키보드에 달았죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<Seony> 키캡 사는데 맛들렸네요
<Seony> vim키는 하나 밖에 안파니까 어쩔 수 없다치는데,
<Seony> 이제 점점 일반 키를 vim용으로 커스터마이징할까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> i 키 자리에 Ins 키를 박는다던가.../
<DarkCircle> 그 인서트 키가 그거냐 저거냐의 문제 'ㅅ'
<ihavnoth> 저는 호환성에 중점을 둬서 vi를 사용하는거라서
<ihavnoth> 대부분의 설정을 기본으로 사용해요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 그냥 키캡만 바꾸는 거에요.  소프트웨어의 설정을 건드리는게 아니구요...
<ihavnoth> 네 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 금요일인데
<ihavnoth> Seony: 혹시 이거 사용해보셨나요?
<Seony> http://techkeys.us/collections/keys  vim키는 여기서 팔아요
<ihavnoth> Seony: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<bluedusk> ihavnoth, 님 하시는일이 임베디드 커널 개발쪽이시죠??
<Seony> 백포트네요
<ihavnoth> bluedusk: 비슷한거 해요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 백포트 사용해보셨나요?
<Seony> 커널 백포트인데...
<Seony> 아뇨 안써봤어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 개인적인 이유가 아니면 쓸 수 없는 물건이군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 커널 백포트는 왜 사용하시나요
<yemharc> 임베디드 장비쪽은 아직 2.6대 커널 사용하는걸로 아는데...
<ihavnoth> 아세로스 모듈(AR6003X)을 받았는데
<ihavnoth> 저희가 사용하는게 커널 버전 2.6.37 버전이고요
<ihavnoth> 모듈 업체에서는 3.X대 커널에 있는 ath6kl 드라이버를 사용하라고하네요
<yemharc> 음?
<ihavnoth> 이때 백포트를 사용하면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 백포트는 다른 개념인데요;;
<yemharc> 말 그대로 back-port라서
<ihavnoth> 그 반대인가요?
<yemharc> 높은 버전을 사용중인데 지금 버전에 문제가 있거나 모종의 이유로 이전의 stable 버전이 필요한 경우에
<yemharc> 이전 버전의 stable 버전을 현재 최신 버전과 호환되게 포팅해놓은거에요
<yemharc> 그래서 우분투 설치하면 기본적으로 백포트는 disable입니다
<ihavnoth> 반대로는 안되나요?
<yemharc> 반대로 하려면 직접 하셔야 할거에요
<yemharc> 근데 드라이버 모듈이면 그냥 빌드해서 so파일을 insmod 하셔도 될거같은데요
<ihavnoth> 커널 버전이 달라서 안될꺼에요
<yemharc> 3.x 용 드라이버라고 딱히 뭔가 3.x전용 api를 사용하는건 아니라고 보고요
<ihavnoth> 생각보다 많더라고요
<yemharc> 2.4 -> 2.6이면 호환성 문제가 펑펑 솟아나겠지만 2.6 -> 3.x이면...
<ihavnoth> 3.x의 있는 ath6kl드라이버를 2.6.37에서 써야하는거라서요
<bluedusk> 왜
<bluedusk> 근데 난 백포팅 개념을 반대로 알고 있었지..-_-
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 레드햇이 반대 개념으로 백포팅해서 그런가..ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 안된다고 하면 invalid module format 이겠네요
<bluedusk> 원래 리눅스 커널에 백포팅이면 오래된 커널에 최신 하드웨어 모듈이나 패치를 넣는걸 백포팅 한다고 하지 않나요?
<ihavnoth> 그런 의미면 제 상황에서도 쓸 수 있는거죠?
<bluedusk> 제가 지식이 짧아 잘못알고 잇었나 보네요..
<ihavnoth> 이거 미니 howto보고 따라서 한번 써보기만해도 쉽게 이야가 될텐데
<ihavnoth> 이것저것 잡일하다보니 잘진행이 안되네요
<ihavnoth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvFXQ6zyHCg
<ihavnoth> 이거 보고 다시 진행해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 백포트의 의미란게 ...
<DarkCircle> 공식배포라기보단 "서드파티 가공" 의미가 붙어서 나가는건데 (...)
<yemharc> 제가 반대로 알고 있는걸지도 몰라요
<ihavnoth> 백포트라 그러면 헷갈리니 정확히는 compat-driver, compat-wireless라고해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 그게 이름이 백포트로 바꾼거라서요 (커널 프로젝트 중)
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 그 의미가 더 가까운거 같아요
<yemharc> 10.04까지는 compat 시리즈가 있었죠
<yemharc> 지금은 backport-module에 설명에 compat이라 달려있고요
<ihavnoth> 제가 2.6.37 커널 버전에도 드라이버 지원해주면 안되냐고 메일  보내니... 모듈업체에서 백포트 url를 알려주더라고요
<ihavnoth> 전 mini-HOWTO,를 원한건데...
<ihavnoth> 딸랑 URL만
<yemharc> 그게 아까 위에 url인가요?
<ihavnoth> 정확히는
<ihavnoth> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath6kl
<ihavnoth> 이거에요
<DarkCircle> 가끔 흠 생각코 보면 URL이 뭐가 나오는 URL인지 알려주는게 필요하긴 한거 같네요 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 봇을 들여놓을까 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 이야기가 충분히 되고 나서 봇을 들여오는걸로 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> ..
<ihavnoth> 그리고 freenode에 #ath6kl 아세로스 직원들 있던데 물어보니 백포트를 사용하라고 하네요
<DarkCircle> Seony / ?ㅛ?
<DarkCircle> 아 저녁시간이군요 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 음....
<Seony> ??
<yemharc> 아예 backports 패키지 받아서 빌드한 다음에
<DarkCircle> 채널에 ...
<yemharc> modprobe로 올리면 들어갈거 같은데...
<yemharc> makefile에 디바이스별 정의 되어있을거고요
<yemharc> make defconfig-ath9k 같은 식으로
<DarkCircle> Seony / 명령 받는 부분 싹 빼고 URL 정보만 표시하는 봇은 들여놓아도 괜찮을까요?
<ihavnoth> 스크립트로 돼 있더군요
<yemharc> makefile 없어요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 괜찮을 것 같아요.  일단 써보고 문제가 될만하면 다같이 얘기해보면 되죠
<yemharc> 빌드하는데 없을린 없는데...
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 그러면 내일부터 .. 들여놓아보도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 명령 받는 부분 싹 빼는 설정을 일단 해야 하니 ..
<Seony> 뭐, 여기 계신 분들 우리가 다 아는 분들이잖아요.  봇을 그렇게 무분별하게 쓸 분은 없으니 괜찮을 거에요
<ihavnoth> https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/compat-drivers#Userspace_upgrade_for_wireless
<ihavnoth> scripts/driver-select로 드라이버 선택하고
<DarkCircle> 쓰다보면 무분별하게 막 쓸수가 있기도 해요 ㅋㅋ  그리고 전에 말씀드렸던 명령어 처리부분은 ... 플루딩 어택 문제 때문에 서버 과부하 걸리는 문제로 아직 해결 못했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 명령 받는 부분은 빼고 능동형 처리기능만 살려두는걸로 (...)
<yemharc> 포팅할 커널을 베이스로 다시 빌드하는거 같은데요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 일단 써보고 무분별해지면 다같이 얘기해봐요.
<DarkCircle> 넹.
<DarkCircle> 내일 ? 내일은 내일이군요 어차피 오늘 근면성실하게 출근(?)하면 저녁일거고 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 퇴근하면 내일오니까 (?)...
<drake_kr> 아
<bluedusk> 어
<ipeter> 오늘따라 오른쪽에 계신분들의 명단이 밑에까지 내려오신듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 많이 계신거 같네요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> ipeter, 금요일이라서 그런가요?
<autowiz> 피터님 하이
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오!토!위!즈!님!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!?
<ipeter> bluedusk: 안녕하세요~ 금요일이네요~!
<autowiz> 너무 반겨 주신다 ㅎㅎㅎ 적댕히 반겨주시지 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 심심해서..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 항상 오토위즈님을 반겨드립니다.
<ipeter> 쿠헤헤헤
<drake_kr> 윈도우 업데이트 했더니 quassel이 동작을 안하네요..
<autowiz> 윈됴나 리눅에서 스톱워치로 쓸 만한 프로그램 아시는분 계신가요?? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 웹으로라도 직접 만들어볼까 생각중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 윈도우라면 윈도우 8.1 기본에서 시계요
<autowiz> 시계에 스톱워치 들어가 있나요?
<melus> 안녕하세요.. 어제 들어오고 오늘도 들어왔습니다.
<Seony>  안녕하세요
<melus> 사실 질문하려고 왔는대..
<melus> 다름이 아니라 우분투 12.04 lts사용중인대 레드마인떄문에 libx11-doc을 apt-get install로 설치중인대
<melus> 2mb정도에서 멈춰져 있습니다..
<melus> 혹시 다른 레파지토리나 다른 곳에서 해당 파일을 다운로드 받을 수 있을 곳이 어디 없을까요?
<yemharc> apt-get 다운로드가 멈췄다는 말인가요?
<bluedusk> ctrl + c  sudo apt-get update
<melus> 지금 다음이랑
<melus> 한국 우분투 레파지토리에서 apt-get install 로 실행해봤는대도 해당 지점에서 멈춰져 있습니다.
<bluedusk> ctrl + c 로 멈추신담에
<bluedusk> sudo apt-get update 해보세요
<melus> 혹시 몰라서 레파지토리 사이트에서 들어가서 해당 파일을 다운로드해봤는대도 똑같이 2mb부분에서 멈추더라고요..
<yemharc> 그건 좀......많이 이상한데.......
<Seony> 하드디스크가 이상이 있을지도 모르겠군요
<melus> 일단 유치원수준의 영작으로 우분투 트윗으로 해당 지점이 안된다고 트윗보냈는대
<melus> 답장도 없구요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 그럴린 없겠지만, 용량이 부족할 수도 있고...
<yemharc> melus: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-14.04/ubuntu-main-i386/libx11-doc_1.6.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb.html
<yemharc> 일단 여기서 다운받아 보세요
<melus> 제가 받아야 하는건 12.04 버전입니다.
<yemharc> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-i386/libx11-doc_1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb.html
<melus> 일단 여기서 제가 한번 찾아보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 1204요
<melus> 원래 32비트 전용밖에 없는건가보내요..
<melus> 제가 설치한 버전이 64비트라..
<yemharc> doc라 all arch에요
<melus> 아.. 상관없군요
<autowiz> 12.04.4 가 아니라 12.04 인가요?
<yemharc> 리비전 넘버는 상관없을겁니다
<autowiz> 아 그렇군요.
<melus> 12.04.4입니다.
<yemharc> 리비전 넘버는 크리티컬 이슈들 해결해서 '재 패키징' 할때 붙는걸로 알고 있어요
<autowiz> 방화벽이나 보안장비에서 파일 전송을 몇메가 이상 (세션당) 막는경우가 있긴 합니다만.
<yemharc> 마치 윈7에 SP3 포함.....같은 느낌
<autowiz> 그건 아니겠지요? 설마 ㅎㅎ
<melus> 흠..
<yemharc> autowiz: 아 그거 왠지 있을법 해요
<yemharc> 저희회사 토렌트 돌리면 부장님이 귀신같이 뛰어오십니다 (...)
<yemharc> 오셔서 한마디 하시죠 "속도제한 200k.."
<melus> yemharc님이 알려준 주소로 다운로드 받아봤는대..
<melus> 그거 설치 하고 다시 apt-get install 로 돌려봤는대 아니라 다를까 다른 부분에서 걸렸네요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 다른 문제네요
<melus> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-updates-main-i386/libx11-doc_1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2.2_all.deb.html 이걸 다운로드 받고 있네요..
<yemharc> 진짜 회선쪽에서 막힌거 같은데요
<melus> 다른 분은 저 파일 다운로드 다 받아지시나요?
<yemharc> 전 이미 설치돼 있네요
<melus> 그럼 정말 저희쪽 회선 문제겠네요..ㅋ
<autowiz> 다른 부분에서 걸렸다는게 다른 부분에서 비슷하게 2mb 정도에서 멈춘다는말씀이신가요?
<melus> 네. 저는 그 부분에서 걸렸습니다.
<autowiz> 주소로 다운받는건 되고 apt-get install 에서는 걸리고 ... 음... 해당 서버가 다르긴 하겠습니다만. apt-get 하면 http로 받는거 맞지요?
<yemharc> 서버마다 틀리죠
<yemharc> 근데 어지간한데는 다 http로 돌릴겁니다
<yemharc> 적어도 미국 한국 영국 일본은 확실히 http
<melus> 흠. 무슨 문제로 봐야 할지 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 좀 복잡하거나 희안한 경우네요.
<autowiz> 다른 장비나 , 컴퓨터에서는 비슷한 증상 없었었나요?
<autowiz> 대기업이라던가 그러면 , 보안이 좀 많이 되어 있을 수 는 있습니다만.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/html/troublefaq.html#prob-freeze
<yemharc> 이건가보군요
<melus> 제가 아마존을 이용해서 다운로드 받아습니다.
<yemharc> cache쪽 문제라는건가.....
<melus> 그런대 이게 만약 회선 문제라면 좀 큰 문제네요..
<yemharc> sudo apt-get clean -> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/* -> sudo apt-get update -> install
<Seony> 다른데서 받아서 usb로 담아가보세요
<melus> 제 질문에 응답해주셔서 감사합니다.
<melus> 다른 경로를 이용하여서 다운받아서 설치 했어요.
<melus> 불금이신대 다들 오늘 무엇을 하시나요?
<Seony> 저는 집에서 웹서핑질 하고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<melus> 잘못된 언어 사용이네요. 불금인대 다들 오늘 무엇을 하십니까?
<yemharc> 일단 마시고 고민해 보려구요
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 근무시간이에요
<Seony> melus: 언어사용 말씀하셨으니, 인대 => 인데 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 토요일 되야 일 마칠듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 불금이신대 => 불금이신데
<melus> Seony님 감사합니다.
<Seony> 군생활 반을 행정병으로 보냈는데, 아래아한글 맞춤법 교정기능이 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<melus> 저는 이거 해결했으니 이제 시작이네요.
<Seony> 레드마인은 잘 모르겠지만, 레드마인 기반으로 만들어진 칠리프로젝트는 설치하는데 꽤 애먹었던 게 기억나네요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 레드마인 죽어
<drake_kr> 레드마인 빡침요
<Seony> 마찬가지군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> https://www.chiliproject.org/
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 금요일인데 퇴근안하시나요?
<drake_kr> 아 그러고보니
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 님은 그게 일이지...
<yemharc> 그냥 편하게 mantis를...
<bluedusk> 제가요?
<bluedusk> 설마요?
<Seony> 칠리프로젝트가 아마 레드마인 메인 개발자 중 한 명이 만들었을 거에요
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 출퇴근 말고는 .....
<melus> 원래 jira+confluence를 설치 하려고 했는데
<bluedusk> melus, 비싼거 쓰시는군요..
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHCU7QsfZxM&index=4&list=PL1AXWu-gGX6LNsfQ-KkeGPxL76CFONTom 이거 보다가 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 부럽네요..;
<melus> jvm기반이라 메모리 사용도 그렇고..
<melus> bluedusk님 스타트팩입니다.ㅋ
<melus> 또 그렇게 사용하기 힘들다는 생각이 들어서. 레드마인이나 trac를 생각했거든요..
<bluedusk> melus, 스타트팩이라고 쓰시다 보면 ..-ㅅ- 나중에는 돈이..
<Seony> 레드마인이나 칠리프로젝트에 내부 git 서버 구축하면 꽤 편할 거에요
<bluedusk> 어차피 그거 과금이 유저별로 늘어나지 않나요? 뭐 사용자가 안늘어나면 모르겠지만..
<Seony> 저는 집에다도 구축해놨거든요...
<drake_kr> 저야뭐 그냥 github
<melus> 지금 현제는 svn으로 하고 git 배우면 내부 git 설치해서 연동해야죠
<drake_kr> git서버 빡세던데...
<bluedusk> 전 개발자가 아니라서
<drake_kr> 요새 편한거 나온거 있나요 -/-
<melus> 레드마인 설치 하려고 하는건 이슈트레킹 및 위키땜시 사용하려구 합니다.
<Seony> 아... 이번에 홈서버 교체하면서, 칠리프로젝트 다시 설치해야하는걸 깜빡했네요... 레드마인류가 패키지 구성이 워낙 지랄맞아서 재설치하기 껄끄럽네요..
<bluedusk> 언젠간 저도 git 서버 올려서 만들어둔 스크립등은 동기화 및 백업 시키긴 해야 하는데..
<drake_kr> issue track이랑 wiki라면..
<drake_kr> git server보다는 redmine이 맞긴 하네요..
<yemharc> 아님 아예 github
<LYUSO_THINK2> git 는 형상관리 개념이 가까운 편이니까요.
<yemharc> 어우.......빌드가 끝나지 않아
<melus> 제가 자바로 개발하는건은 아니라 자동 빌드 시스템은 필요없는대
<LYUSO_THINK2> 젠킨스 같은걸 돌리는 곳이 많더라구요.
<melus> 조만간 그것도 설치 해야 하겠지요.
<melus> 개발자가 혼자라. 그거 다 작업하고 문서화 시키고
<melus> 다시 개발하고 문서화 개발 문서화
<Seony> 헐...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 혼자하시려면 심각하시겠네요.
<melus> OTL==33
<melus> 문서 쓰는 법만 개념잡고
<melus> 다른 분 들어오면 같이 문서 작업해야죠..
<bluedusk> 아흨
<Seony> 문서작업이라는게, 서로 하기싫어서 미루는 일이 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 나도 알바나 뛰어야겠어요
<melus> 자신이 개발한거 이슈만 남겨줘도.
<melus> 문서 80%는 만든거니깐요
<melus> 나머지야 머..
<Seony> 컴퓨터 얘기하려고 만든 블로그에, 유입경로 80%는 썬더볼트 디스플레이네요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 문서작업이 후......
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 정말로 어려운 일이죠.
<melus> 이거 잘 되면
<yemharc> Seony: 썬더볼트 '레티나' 디스플레이라고 하나 적어주시면 유입경로 90% 찍을지도 모릅니다
<melus> 맥 프로 사달라고 해야겠어요..ㅎㄸ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 동그란 온풍기
<Seony> 듀얼 태그 하나 붙여야겠네요
<Seony> 듀얼 썬더볼트 디스플레이
<drake_kr> 아줌마 여기 공기밥 하나 추가요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 유입률 95%
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러다가 99% 까지 올라가고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 블로그는 6개월에 한 번씩 올리니까...
<melus> 혹시 여기 계신분들중에 지금 사물인터넷, 아두이노, 임베디드 쪽 하시는 분 계세요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 장시간으로 하시는군요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> LYUSO_THINK2: 한 번 올릴 때 글을 엄청 길게 쓰거든요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 읽어보면 상당히 장문이긴 했었어요.
<Seony> 저는 서버관리자라서 임베디드가 뭐하는건지 잘... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> melus: 일단 본론부터 이야기해보세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그런데 6개월이라....
<Seony> LYUSO_THINK2: 실은, 별로 쓸게 없어서 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에도 주제가 갑자기 급 생각나서 하나 쓰긴 했는데...
<Seony> 다음엔 뭘 쓸지 고민 좀 해봐야죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저도 뭐 블로그.... 전에 전쟁이 좀 불어서 이제 다시 조금조금 써보는데 고민 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 예전에 블럭스토리지 매뉴얼 쓸려고 한 3주 투자했는데...
<melus> drake_kr : 요새 회사에서 그쪽도 덤벼들꺼 같아서. 머 미리 봐둬야 할지 몰라서요
<Seony> 올리고나니, 내가 왜 이런 미친짓을 했을까 하는 생각도 들더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭐 그렇게 하는 덕분에 그거 읽고 도움되는 사람도 있겠죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그런 생각을 하면서 쓸 때도 많습니다.
<Seony> 그렇게 믿어야 위안이 되죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ....... 일단 못한다고 하세요...
<melus> 그.. 그래야겠죠?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 위안도 되고 어떻게하면 완전히 모르는사람도 좀 이해할 수 있을 정도로 설명해 낼 수 있을까
<LYUSO_THINK2> 고민하면서 자기공부도 되는거겠죠.
<drake_kr> melus: 일단 임베디드가 어느 수준인가에 따라 달라지는데.., raspberry pi에 뭐 올리고 하는거면 그나마 낫습니다만, arduino를 회사일로 공부를 해야 하는 상황이 온다면 그건 정말 말리고 싶습니다..
<LYUSO_THINK2> AVR 이나 ARM Coretex M0 라던지 C8051 이나 FPGA 들어가는 순간 그냥 모른다고 하세요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 모르는 사람이 그거 시작하면 돈 진짜 많이 깨지는데요..
<melus> 이건 캡쳐해 두겠습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 하드웨어는 일단 공부하는데 그 자체로 돈이 깨지기 시작합니다.
<bluedusk> 라즈베리파이 팔아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> MCU 도 사봐야하고 디버거도 사야되고 ISP 에 JTAG 도 사보고 오실로스코프 사서 입출력 찍어보고
<ipeter> 아아..카톡에 넣기 싫어하는 사람이 너무 많아요.
<drake_kr> 일단 뭐 판 하나 뜨는데 싸게(!) 200 정도 잡아도..
<ipeter> 번호 바꾸고 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<melus> 헉~~!!! 200만원..
<bluedusk> ipeter, 본인 번호바꿀게 아니라 걍 차단 하면돼죠
<ipeter> 진짜 문자세상이 좋긴 좋은점도 있었습니다.
<ipeter> 뜨는거 자체가 싫어요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘은 셈플PCB 업체가 많아서 소량 주문도 컴퓨터로 뽑은다음에 PCB 만들어주긴 해요.
<ipeter> 저 사람이 제 번호를 가지고 있다는 자체가 싫어요.
<bluedusk> 차단시키면 안뜨던데요
<drake_kr> 잘 하는 사람이 3~4번 뜨는게 정상입니다
<ipeter> 제가 사람을 너무 싫어하나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 네
<LYUSO_THINK2> drake_kr, 정답.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 처음 PCB 뜨면 정말 엄청 뜨고 버립니다.......
<melus> 요새 말하는 사물인터넷은 정말 힘든거군요.
<drake_kr> 아 m2m이면 그냥 못한다고 하세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> OrCAD 로 그리던 EagleCAD로 그리던 엘티움스튜디오로 그리던......
<drake_kr> 요구사항이 여자친구급
<LYUSO_THINK2> 정말 엄청나게 넓은 영역을 커버해야합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 여자친구급이에요.
<melus> 어느 부분이요?
<melus> 어느 부분이 여자친구급인가요?
<drake_kr> 요구사항이요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 가령 세탁기가 보일러랑 통신해서 뜨거운물이 필요하다고 전송해보자고 치면
<yemharc> IOT면 그냥 기존 솔루션 사다 쓰는게 훨씬 싸게 먹힐텐데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 세탁기 쪽 칩이랑 보일러 쪽 칩이랑 다르고 둘 사이에 인터페이스는 뭘 할거며
<yemharc> 최근 트렌드면 z-wave겠네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> CAN 이나 ZigBee 도 있긴 하죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> DeviceNet 은 좀 사장된거같고
<yemharc> zigbee는 인터페이스랑 프로토콜이 너무 더러워서 (...)
<drake_kr> 즉, 뭔가 모르는데 줏어들은거 많은 경영자의 경우를 만나게 되면
<melus> 도망가야겠군요
<bluedusk> x10도 그런쪽에 쓰는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 난 뭔가 모르지만 줏어들은게 없는 컴맹 인가...;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 지그비는 좀 USB 같은 느낌도 있긴 했어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 뭔가 복잡....
<drake_kr> "야, m2m인데 일단 무선으로 하고 밧데리로 돌게 하자. 거리는 100평방미터 정도 카바해야돼 근데 건전지 AA사이즈로 1년 버틸수 있지?"
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 프로토콜 표준안이 좀 중구난방이에요
<yemharc> A로 맞추면 A끼리만 되는 식이라 범용성이 너무 떨어지더군요
<melus> drake_kr : 그렇게 되요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 맞아요. 프로토콜이 다 짬뽕이에요.
<drake_kr> 인텔이라면 가능할걸요
<drake_kr> 하지만 melus님은 인텔이 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 인텔 = 시간과 예산이 풍부하다
<Seony> 아니에요
<melus> 아닙니다
<Seony> 인텔 = 외계인 고문 대행업체
<drake_kr> 시간과 예산이 풍부하다 == NASA
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이사람들잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하긴 뭐.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> NASA == 시간과 예산이 충분하면서 할일도 별로 없다
<yemharc> 애니메이션에 나오는 미래형 전투기가 F22보다 성능이 딸리는 세상이니........
<LYUSO_THINK2> NASA == 블랙홀을 발견했다!
<melus> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 발견했다(x) 만들었다(o)
<Seony> 실은, NASA == 포토샵 수정 전문업체 입니다
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<melus> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래봤자 약팔이 못이김
<LYUSO_THINK2> 여튼간에 m2m 은 이정도로 중구난방이고 커버리지가 넓어요.
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나.. 기기간 통신 한다 그러면 그냥 빠지세요..
<Seony> 그러고보니, 삼성 == 로펌 인가요? ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> ORACLE == 로펌
<yemharc> 단순 로펌이라 하기엔 소송 규모가 크네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러고보니 여기서도 다들 = 이 아니라 == 를 쓰시고 계셔요.
<bluedusk> 삼성하니
<drake_kr> 수학 1등급 놓쳐본적이 없다면 임피던스 최적화 한번 해보시는것도 나쁘진 않겠지만..
<bluedusk> 건희형님 돌아갔다는 소문이 파다하던데요..
<yemharc> if (a = 1) 하면 x됩니다
<Seony> LYUSO_THINK2: 컴쟁이들 모여있는데서 안그러면 좀 이상하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> gcc -o test.c test.c 하면 좆됩니다
<melus> yemgarc님 그건 프로그램 언어에서도 안되요..
<LYUSO_THINK2> Seony, 그러긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LYUSO_THINK2: vi ~/.emacs를 보고 웃을 수 있는 곳이 여긴데요 ㅋㅋ
<melus> drake_kr 님 그것도 안되지 않아요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> Seony, 물론입니다. 다른곳은 이해하기도 힘들어요.
<drake_kr> 파일 날라갑니다
<melus> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한컴이 한글뷰어 리눅스버전을 만든다는데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 불안하다
<drake_kr> 불안하진 않네요.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어차피 안 쓸 물건이라서..
<Seony> 한컴은 == 놀이 뭐 없나요 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 하기야 한컴문서를 볼 상태면 이미 windows 로 가서 작업하겠죠ㅕ
<Seony> 딱히 특징이 안보이네
<LYUSO_THINK2> 사양서 시방서 등등....
<drake_kr> hwp는 좋아요 if (ver < 3.0)
<Seony> 한컴 == hwp 말고 딱히 떠오르는게 없군요
<yemharc> melus: 되긴 되요. 에러가 아니라 버그가 되서 그렇지...
<melus> 맥에서도 한글 사용하면 안되는대.
<drake_kr> 한컴은 왜 우분투용을 내놓는걸까요
<melus> 리눅스에서도 한글이라
<drake_kr> 아시아눅스 어디감?
<yemharc> 진작 사라졌어요
<melus> 망 크리요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아시아눅스 망....
<drake_kr> hwp는
<yemharc> 2011년 4월 아시아눅스 서버4를 끝으로........
<drake_kr> 솔직히 정부에서 코드공개명령을 좀 했으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 관공서에 hwp 다 들어가는데
<drake_kr> 2020년에 갑자기 한컴이 망했다!! 이러면
<drake_kr> 좆되는거 아님요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> hwp 포멧공개 했다고 해도 사실상 그걸로 뭘 하지도 못하는 수준이죠
<yemharc> 그럼 구제책 들어가겠죠
<yemharc> 삼성 현대에도 그지랄 했는데.......
<sigmadream> 다른 한글 프로그램(?)을 만들지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> ..........
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이미 MS Office 덕에 한글이 시름시름할 때
<sigmadream> "차세대 HWP"
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한 번 지원받았죠ㅕ
<drake_kr> '차세대 한국형 워드프로세서'라니
<drake_kr> 이번에 또 한국형 AP 만든다고 지랄지랄하던데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어 그 멘트 한컴 6.0 에서 본거같은ㄷ
<drake_kr> '한국형'이라는 단어만 보면 빡치는게 저뿐일까요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저도 열받아요.
<yemharc> 아마도요
<yemharc> 보통은 딥빡칠듯
<drake_kr> 그나저나 이건 뭐지 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqbOhp771QY
<yemharc> 한국형 중에 가장 어이없던건 한국형 잡스네요
<yemharc> 사람이 무슨 공산품도 아니고..........
<drake_kr> 그전에
<drake_kr> 중국은 했잖음
<drake_kr> 중국형 잡스가 나왔으니
<drake_kr> 한국형 잡스 안나오냐고 지랄
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sigmadream> Korean Brother Jobs...
<sigmadream> 제2의 이건희 나오면 그게 더 큰일...
<drake_kr> 마이뭇따아이가
<sigmadream> 제 3의 삼성전자이런거 나면 더 큰일이지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 제3의 티맥스라니
<drake_kr> 이새끼?
<yemharc> 이재용 : 부정부패는 확실히 배웠습니다
<bluedusk> 박정희의 딸도 대통령으로 뽑아주는 나라인데
<bluedusk> 여러분이 상상하시는것을 훨씬 뛰어 넘을지도..
<bluedusk> 제 134의 인터넷 공인인증서 사용 표준안 같은게 나올지도..;
<sigmadream> 대한민국은 갑오개혁 이후에 연좌제를 철폐했으니
<drake_kr> YTN에서 무인기 합성한거 보고 예상은 하고 있는데......
<sigmadream> 누군가의 딸이라서 안되는 것은 아니라고 생각하지만
<sigmadream> 능력없는 할머니를 뽑아주는 이유가
<sigmadream> 불쌍해서란 사진?
<sigmadream> 을 보고기겁했습니다.
<sigmadream> 불쌍해서 대통령 뽑아줘야 한다는 생각을 한다는게
<yemharc> 그런사람 많아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 제가 대구인데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 정치 이야기는 안꺼내는게 정답이지만
<sigmadream> 너무 비상식적이더라구요. 제가 보기에는
<LYUSO_THINK2> "~~호 사태 이번에 우리 박근혜 대통령 덕분에 저정도 살아남은거잖아" 라는
<LYUSO_THINK2> 중 장년층이 아주 많습니다.
<sigmadream> 그런데 한국형 AP 만들면
<sigmadream> '#이동 300번지, 150번지, 11번지' 이렇게
<sigmadream> 라도 되는걸 한국형 AP라 하겠죠?
<yemharc> 그렇게까지 한다고 하면 진정한 낭비네요
<drake_kr> ap는 application processor
<drake_kr> SoC
<sigmadream> 한국형만 붙이면 무서워요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 후 소름
<yemharc> 근데 한국형 AP 어쩌고 하는 분들 AP가 뭔지 알고는 있을라나
<drake_kr> 한국형 아이폰~
<Seony> 아파트? ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국형 초코파이~
<drake_kr> 한국형 새우깡~
<drake_kr> 아 요즘 과자값 너무하더군요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 어렷을쩍에 500원만 쥐어주면
<bluedusk> 과자 2~3봉지는 사먹지 않앗나요?
<Seony> 우리 어릴 적엔 하드 싼건 50원이었잖아요
<bluedusk> 지금은 5천원을 쥐어줘야 과자 2~3봉지 사먹더라구요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘 과자 개발의욕이 앞선건지 수익의욕이 앞선건지
<yemharc> 과자같은 이물질을 사먹다뇨
<yemharc> 우리는 질소를 사는겁니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 액체질소 1L 에 몇 백원 하던데
<drake_kr> 애기있는 친구집에 맥비티 다이제스티브 2통 보내주니까 존내 좋아하더라구요
<yemharc> 그래도 다행히 요샌 공정률이 좋아졌는지
<yemharc> 이물질 함유량이 점점 줄어들고 순도높은 질소로 차오르고 있죠
<drake_kr> 닥터유 개새끼 <-
<sigmadream> 전 어릴때 새우깡 150원 하던걸 기억하는데요
<drake_kr> 전 어릴때 100원이면 새우깡 두봉지
<sigmadream> 그러다 새우깡이 300원 한다는 사실을 깨닫고는 우울했던 기억도 있어요
<drake_kr> 근데 요술나무는 6만원
<yemharc> 제가 물가를 가장 크게 체감하는건 쌍쌍바네요
<yemharc> 어릴떄 백원이면 2명이 먹었는데
<yemharc> 지금은 800원 내고 딱 애 혼자 먹을 양이더라구요
<bluedusk> http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EC%A7%88%EC%86%8C%EA%B3%BC%EC%9E%90
<drake_kr> 코스트코에서 파는 과자들은 제품파손방지용완충제같은거 없던데..
<drake_kr> 그거 없다고 뭐라하는 사람 아무도 없음..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 미국의 배송능력은 세계 제일이라서 연약한 과자들이 파손되지 않나봐요.
<drake_kr> 태국산 말레이시아산인데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 코스트코 미국법인 아니던가요....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 직수하던가....
<drake_kr> 유통은 직접 오겠죠..
<Seony> 내용물이 너무 많아서, 부서져도 크게 티가 안나거든요 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아하.
<drake_kr> 음.. 그러고보니 제품파손방지용완충재를 넣는 이유는 과자회사에서 우리나라 택배기사들을 믿지 못해서 그런거군요..
<yemharc> 미국 배송능력은 2차대전때 검증을 마쳤죠
<yemharc> 전쟁중 포위댄 부대에 보급품을 보내자. 뭘 줄까? -> 초콜릿을 주세요 -> 다른거 다 싸고 비행기 하나 더 띄워라
<Seony> 코스트코에서 초코파이는 안팔아요?
<drake_kr> 초코파이 팔죠
<Seony> 가격이 얼마쯤 해요?
<Seony> 초코파이 같은건 역수입이 더 싸겠네요...
<drake_kr> 어 초코파이는 싸네 하고 지나갔는데 기억 안나요..
<Seony> 미국에서 무지 싸거든요
<Seony> 4박스에 $7 조금 넘어요
<drake_kr> 거의 대부분 역수입이 판매가의 60%정도 가격이었던걸로 기억해요
<Seony> 한동안 많이 먹다가 요즘 다시 체중조절한다고 안먹고있긴한데, 엄청 싼 편이에요
<drake_kr> 과자같은건 중소기업에서 만들면 불량식품 소리 들으니..
<drake_kr> 요즘 PB상품은 괜찮은게 꽤 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 같은 과잔데 가격은 반이고 내용물은 두배..
<Seony> 수입과자 판매량이 엄청 늘고있으니, 곧 국내 과자도 가격이 떨어지겠죠
<yemharc> 가끔 절반 이상인 것도 있어요
<drake_kr> 문제는
<yemharc> 이미 30퍼센트 정도 수입과자로 판매량이 넘어갔다네요
<drake_kr> 제 친구네만 보더라도
<drake_kr> 수입과자를 구입하는 방법 자체를 모르더라구요
<autowiz> drake 저도 과자사는방법좀 .
<autowiz> 과자 많이 먹지는 않지만
<drake_kr> 그냥 아마존에서 사면 돼요....
<drake_kr> 코스트코 가던가..
<Seony> 근데, 미국 과자는 좀 많이 짜지 않아요?
<yemharc> http://sweetspace.co.kr/
<yemharc> Seony: 종류마다 틀리더라구요
<drake_kr> 한국 과자가 터무니없이 비싸다보니.. -ㅅ-
<Seony> 치토스 처음 사먹었을 때 한국꺼 생각햇는데, 이건 뭐 4조각 먹으면 더 이상 못먹겠더라구요
<yemharc> (코스트코)
<autowiz> 프레첼은 좀 짜긴한데
<autowiz> 한봉지 뜯으면 계속 먹게되더군요. 다이제스티브 같은경우는 다른 첨가물 적은편이라 밋밋한게 맛났어요.
<drake_kr> 애들 키우는집에서 과자값 장난아니게 나가요
<drake_kr> 친구가 과자값때매 죽겠다 그러길래
<drake_kr> '야 씨 무슨 과자 얼마나 한다고' 라고 했더니
<drake_kr> '한달에 3~40' 이러는거에요
<drake_kr> 스윗스페이스 이거 보내주야겠다
<yemharc> 저기 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 저는 주로 잼 살때 쓰긴 하지만
<ipeter> 우분투 계속 패치 업뎃 해주는데, 생각보다 팬이 많이 돌아가고
<ipeter> CPU온도도 높아지네요.
<ipeter> 처음에 설치했을땐
<ipeter> 60도 초반인데,
<ipeter> 지금은 80도도 금새 훌쩍 넘깁니다.
<autowiz> 다시 설치하면 됩니다. ^_^ ;;;
<ipeter> 아잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 한번만 더 그러시면
<ipeter> 저 윈도우 8.1로 갈아탈껍니다.
<yemharc> 80도면 그냥저냥 무난한 온도 아니에요?
<ipeter> 보통 87도 이상이면 high입니다.
<Seony> 놋북이면 무난하죠
<yemharc> 전 하루 근무 8시간에 3시간은 100도에서 왔다갔다 하던데......
<autowiz> 80도면 많이 뜨겁지요.
<ipeter> 터니멀에 sensors치면
<ipeter> 온도 뜨는데..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 너무 높아요.
<ipeter> 팬도 신나게 돌고..
<drake_kr> ... 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 쿨러 바꾸고나서 온도가 60도 이상 안올라가네요
<ipeter> 아무래도 8.1로 달리는게 정답인듯 하네요.
<ipeter> 하드에 무리가는거 아닌가 걱정되서요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> peter 날씨가 더 더워진건 아니구요?
<autowiz> 저도 사무실 온도 올라가서 팬이 열심히 돕니다만.
<Seony> 하드에 무리가는걸 고민하시다니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 씨퓨에 무리가는걸 고민해야죠
<ipeter> 아뇨
<ipeter> 씨퓨에요.
<ipeter> 제가 잘못쳤죠.
<drake_kr> 하드도 중요한뎅
<ipeter> 터미널에 sensors치면 보통 코어 온도들 나오잖아요.
<ipeter> 하드도 지금 바꿀까 고민중이예요
<ipeter> 120기가 좁네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 500정도가 30만원이네요.
<drake_kr> x110 이거 대만족이네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 삼성 evo는 어때요?
<ipeter> 전 evo 120도 참 좋더군요.
<drake_kr> 좋다고는 하는데 전 삼성 안쓰거든요
<drake_kr> 램도 transcend
<ipeter> 전 램 이상한거 8g * 2
<ipeter> 어디껀지도 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> =_-
<drake_kr> 이상한겈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네. 진짜 첨 들어봄
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 120은 좀 작죠?
<autowiz> 어디껀데요?
<ipeter> 잠시만요.
<autowiz> 인피네온은 서버쪽만 만들테고
<autowiz> 대만 쪽 소형업체 일려나
<melus> 쿨러도 중요하지만..
<melus> 써멀도 중요하지요
<melus> 온도가 높으면 써멀을 정검해보세요
<yemharc> 80도 정도면 정상이라고 보는데요
<drake_kr> ssd 가격 아직 많이 비싸네요..
<autowiz> 저는 쿨러 청소할때 써멀 휴지로 박박 딱고 , 장착할때 급하면 써멀없이 달아버립니다.
<Seony> 써멀 점검하려면 결국 쿨러를 떼내야하니, 일이 좀 번거로워지겠네요
<ipeter> 근데 보통 70도 중반에서 돌았거든요.
<drake_kr> 물청소 하세요
<yemharc> 차라리 팬 청소를..........
<yemharc> 그정도 편차는 암만 생각해도 '이상'이 생긴걸론 안보여요
<drake_kr> 근데, 제가 윈도 8.1에서 우분투로 올라오면서 확실히 팬이 많이 돌긴 하는듯여
<yemharc> 어차피 칩들은 200도 정도에서도 running 가능한 놈들인데요 뭐 (..)
<yemharc> drake_kr: laptop-mode같은거 다 활성화 해도 그래요?
<melus> 그런대 cpu가 머길래 80도까지 올라가요?
<ipeter> team group이었나..
<ipeter> 암튼 제 8기가램 두개 이상한 브랜드였어요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이상한거
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> i5아님 i7이겠죠
<Seony> 놋북이면 보통 씨퓨 온도 그쯤은 쉽게 가지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 저는 켜놓기만 해도 80돈데요
<autowiz> 아악 저도 노트북 사야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<melus> 켜 놓기만 해도 80도라구요??
<ipeter> drake_kr: 확.실.히.윈.도.우.보.다.많.이.돌.아.요.
<yemharc> Seony: 백그라운도 돌아가는거 너무 많으신거 아닙니까
<Seony> 아뇨.  썬더볼트 2대 꼽으면 그리 됩니다
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> .............
<melus> 그건 노트북에 들어있는 최적화 시스템이 리눅스에는 설치가 안되서 그런는 거 아닐까요?
<ipeter> 근데 sensors치면
<yemharc> ......이사람잌!!
<ipeter> 87+부터 high뜨거든요.
<drake_kr> 음
<ipeter> 그럼 80도 정도 되도 괜찮다는건가요?
<drake_kr> 랩탑모드라
<Seony> melus: 맥북 15인치에 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 꼽으면 가만히 놔둬도 80도 올라갑니다
<yemharc> Seony: 그건 썬볼 아니어도 뭐든 그럴걸요;;
<melus> 으잉?? 맥북이요?
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<ipeter> ssd쓰시는분들 250은 쓸만한가요?
<yemharc> 2560x1440 외부모니터 2대를 물린건데...
<drake_kr> 저 데탑에서 90도를 찍어서 팬 교환했는뎅
<yemharc> ipeter: 부족해요
<drake_kr> ipeter: 겜하기엔 부족해요
<ipeter> 지금 120 쓰고 있는데, 250갈까요, 500갈까요?
<yemharc> 512
<drake_kr> 1테라
<ipeter> ODD빼고 거기에 HDD 1테라 있어요.
<yemharc> 진짜 업무용 + 개인용으로 다 쓰시는거면
<yemharc> 최소 512 잡으세요
<yemharc> HDD 있으면 작게 가셔도 됩니다
<ipeter> ODD빼고 1T hdd있는데요?
<drake_kr> 음, 노트북에서는 왜 플스2가 안돌아가는거여
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저라면 128 달고
<Seony> 외장하드나 스토리지 하나 두시는게 나을듯 싶은데요
<yemharc> 프로그램 설치 폴더를 D로 HDD에 잡던가
<yemharc> 리눅스 파티션을 떼서 붙이던가
<yemharc> 여튼 데이터 저장을 HDD로 돌리면 무난할거 같네요
<drake_kr> NAS 잘 쓰면 64기가짜리로도 쓸수 있을듯 싶어요 저는
<yemharc> drake_kr: laptop-mode-tools
<ipeter> 음...250..욕심인가요. 1T있다면요.
<drake_kr> 1T 느리잖아요
<drake_kr> 집에 데스크탑 쓰는게.. 240짜리가 달려있는데..
<drake_kr> 정리하고 뭐하고 하니까 대충 160정도 남아있어요
<ipeter> 1T는...hdd이기 때문에 느리죠...ㅠ
<drake_kr> 그러니 120가지고도 잘 쓸 수 있어요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 네넹.
<yemharc> 저처럼 SSD로 모든걸 하겠다 하시는게 아니면 뭐 (..)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 8T짜리 nas..
<yemharc> 그리고 그 지름의 여파는 큽니다 (........)
<ipeter> 어엇.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 스토리지좀 고만 늘려요
<yemharc> ........
<ipeter> 출고가 대거 인하. 스크 최대 40만원 인하하네요.
<drake_kr> 중국에 36T짜리 클라우드가 있어서
<ipeter> 솔직히 저거 원래 가격으로 가는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 스크?
<ipeter> 인하가 아니라 뻥튀기 걷어내고
<ipeter> 원래가격 가는듯하네요.
<drake_kr> 전 솔직히 보조금 제도 없어지면 좋겠어요
<ipeter> 스크요.
<yemharc> 스크가 뭔가요
<ipeter> sk
<yemharc> 아
<drake_kr> 슼
<ipeter> kt는 크트요
<drake_kr> 싱나게 고객을 털자
<drake_kr> 고객을 털자
<drake_kr> 같이 털자
<yemharc> s신나게 k고객을 t털자
<drake_kr> 고객을 털자
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 솔직히 전 보조금제도 없어졌으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 그래야 중소기업들도 폰 한두개씩 내놓을거고
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 생각해볼 문제입니다...
<drake_kr> 아이리버폰이 10만원대고 갤럭시가 60만원대라면
<drake_kr> 저같으면 당연히 아이리버쪽으로 갈거거든요
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 상황은
<drake_kr> 아이리버폰이 나온다 하더라도 출고가 최소 60 잡을거에요
<drake_kr> 갤럭시같은건 출고가 100 넘긴지 오래죠
<drake_kr> 보조금으로 인하해준다면서
<drake_kr> 결국 내돈으로 저쪽이 생색내는거 아니에요
<Seony> 아이리버에서 폰 나와요?
<ipeter> 보조금 준다는 눈가리고 아웅형식때문에 폰가격 올리고..뻥튀기
<drake_kr> 보조금제도가 있어서 중소기업에서 폰 못 내요
<drake_kr> 저가폰 생각도 못하죠 무조건 프리미엄폰 시장이죠
<drake_kr> 보조금제도 혜택받는건 결국 폰팔이들
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨 폰팔이가 편의점만큼 있잖아요
<drake_kr> 그런 사무실 하나 운영하는데 들어가는 운영비만 한달에 2백은 될텐데
<drake_kr> 폰팔이가 폰 팔아봤자 얼마나 팔아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 다 우리가 낸 통신요금에서 나가고 있는거잖아요
<drake_kr> Seony: 미국에서는 그냥 가전매장같은데서 폰 팔지 않아요? 노키아꺼 한 $100 안짝으로 사기도 하고?
<Seony> 네 워낙 프리페이드가 활성화 되어있어서요
<Seony> 월마트 가면 플라스틱 포장된 폰들도 많아요
<Seony> 무슨 이어폰 사듯 사죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> $100 도 안되는 폰들도 꽤 되죠?
<Seony> 많죠.  특히 노키아가 제일 많구요
<Seony> 삼성도 간간히 몇개씩 나와요
<drake_kr> 거기선 $100도 안되는데 여기서는 미니멈 60만원임다.. -_-
<Seony> 과자값도 그런데 하물며 폰이라고 다르겠어요...
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 잃어버려도 부담없는 폰이 좋은데.. 술마시러갈 예정이면 5만원짜리 폰 들고 나가고..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 ssd 아직 비싸네요.. 500기가짜리 28만원...
<ipeter> 중고나라에 미개봉 500g ssd 30만원 지름신 왔어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 500기가 28만원 좌표좀 부탁드려도 되나요?
<drake_kr> <system> ipeter는 지름독에 걸렸다. 원하는 물건을 손에 쥐기까지 매 초당 데미지 20
<Seony> 음... 30만원으로 NAS를 구입하는건 어떠세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 초당 데미지..
<drake_kr> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=512458252
<yemharc> <SYSTEM> ipeter 은(는) 지름독에 걸렸다! 지를때까지 매 초 30의 데미지.
<Seony> 313,500원이면, 코어 i3달린 놋북 한대값이네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ 전에 헬로키티 넽붘...
<drake_kr> 거기서 가장 비싼 부품은 키보드..
<drake_kr> 그다음 SSD
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 제휴카드 다 때리면 20만원대네요
<ipeter> 하드에 30만원 투자하면 미친짓일까요...?
<ipeter> 아이 죽겠네.
<drake_kr> 오늘 잠은 다 주무셨네요
<Seony> 미친짓은 아니에요.  저는 맥미니랑 하드랑 바꿨는데요
<ipeter> 램 16기가 맞추고, ssd 120달고.
<ipeter> 푸학
<ipeter> 맥미니랑 하드를!
<drake_kr> 원하는 물건을 손에 쥐기까지 -20 데미지 구매행동과 관련되지 않는 행동 불가
<ipeter> 어제 마우스도 질렀어요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=986314944&xfrom=&xzone=
<ipeter> 오케이 캐쉬백 2만 5천원돈 있어서...1만 얼마주고 샀습니다.
<drake_kr> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTPLIlCiZryP19wl15FIj8nGo3ZNAqFoGHtBBWXLJ2DVYL7pomR
<drake_kr> 엇
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> drake_kr: ?
<drake_kr> 이미지 보이나요? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 봤습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 마우스 사야되나
<drake_kr> 휠이 맛탱이가 가긴 했는데..
<drake_kr> 원체 마우스를 안쓰니..
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 저한테는 풀사이즈 키보드가 맞는거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 무조건 풀사이즈
<Seony> 숫자패드 없으면 못써요
<drake_kr> 혹은 텐키를 따로 구입
<Seony> 이 마우스 어때요? http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-M-M-O-7-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B00A79DK6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1400229337&sr=1-3&keywords=mouse
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=15462162&xfrom=&xzone=
<ipeter> 전 키보드 이거 써요.
<ipeter> 1만원입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 좋던데... =_=
<ipeter> 헉. 저 마우스 가격이 124불이야?
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<autowiz> 최고의 품질을 자랑하는 qsenn 이지 않습니까 하하하하
<yemharc> 어제부터 커피만 줄창 들이켰더니 배가 고프네요...
<drake_kr> 슬슬 퉤근준비를 해볼까..
<ipeter> autowiz: 큐센 좋아요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 좋은거 함 써보고 싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하나만 ... 굽신굽신
<drake_kr> 저도 좋은 마우스..
<yemharc> http://store.apple.com/kr/product/H7359PA/B/cyborg-rat-7-contagion-gaming-mouse?fnode=2b1ba14ee8f4b27828a365e2f54de192eb94d3b841bcad9e6acac33c6c76b130233ff3ffe396da604aa2db00ff61075eb1b448591bb5f9e30088b59006d396b2e17093b115ae534110107b14a30e64c4898204ec5ab5e9f8e4edcfe893e4c9ff9e2e6ce866713bb4d537647914deee9a
<drake_kr> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1955&catalog_num=120579&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895 저도 이런 좋은 마우스가 필요해요
<yemharc> ..........어?
<ipeter> 키보드...
<ipeter> 링크인데요.
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다
<yemharc> 저런것까지 기계식 찾지 마요 (...)
<Seony> 근데, 저 마우스는 변신 가능한데 변신한 모습이 없네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 따로 스샷은 없고 세번째 이미지 보면 분해(..)된 모습이 있죠
<drake_kr> 음 저는 그럼 슬슬 퉤근을
<readytoact_T420> gkdkr
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 액트님 하이요
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<readytoact_T420> 얍 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> 어젠
<readytoact_T420> 당일치기로 일본을 다녀왔더니
<readytoact_T420> ㅎㄷㄷ;;;;
<drake_kr> yemharc: 이따봅시다
<drake_kr> 그럼 저는 20000
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 오피스도 부장님에게 살껄 그랬어요.
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 후회 막급이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 당일치기 ㅎㄷㄷ , 일본 ㅎㄷㄷ , 두번 ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 추억돋는 20000
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 뭐 일본
<readytoact_T420> 다녀올만 합니다.
<readytoact_T420> 입국장에서 걸려서
<readytoact_T420> 입국심사 할배가
<readytoact_T420> '나니(뭔데?", 나니?를 연발하면서
<readytoact_T420> 요는 그거죠. 왜 오늘왔다 오늘가냐..
<readytoact_T420> 뭐하러 왔는데 오늘왔다 오늘가냐
<autowiz> 우.루.사.이. 한번 날려드리지 그러셨어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 그래서
<readytoact_T420> 일본에 점심먹으러 왔소! 왜!
<readytoact_T420> ...
<readytoact_T420> 그러려댜. 말이 짧아서 그냥..
<yemharc> 일본이라면 역시 진보쵸를 가야 (...)
<autowiz> 그냥 일때문에 급히 왔다가야한다고 하면 될려나.
<readytoact_T420> 빅사이트에서 전시회가 있는데
<readytoact_T420> 거 관람차 간거였어요..
<readytoact_T420> 우리나라 코엑스 같은곳
<autowiz> 하루만에 와서 테러하고 가는줄 알았나봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 그할배 좀 이상했어요
<readytoact_T420> 저랑 일행은 다른데서 벌써 나가서 기다리는데
<readytoact_T420> 이양반은 한참 물고 늘어지더니
<readytoact_T420> 옆자리 앉은 직원에게 까지 얘 뭐냐
<readytoact_T420> 막 이럼서
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 일본야동을 나름 봐둔게.. 쿨럭-
<ipeter> 우분투랑 윈도우랑 듀얼부팅 하려면 120ssd는 모자라겠죠?
<ipeter> (핑계를 만드는듯한...;;;;)
<yemharc> 부족하진 않아요
<yemharc> 리눅스 6G, 윈도 12G
<readytoact_T420> ipeter: 네 절대 안부족
<readytoact_T420> 리눅스6G도
<readytoact_T420> 빵빵하게 이것저것 마구 넣으면 그정도
<yemharc> 둘 다 여유분 놓고 잡은거죠
<ipeter> 여기 계신분들은 저에게 ssd 지름을 방지하시는군요.
<yemharc> 윈도도 OS인데 페이징 파일 만들 공간은 줘야죠 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 우리가 한사람의 꿈을 빼앗고 있는..
<ipeter> 구.매.하.지.않.겠.습.니.다.
<yemharc> 응?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭔가 착각하시는군요
<yemharc> 지름은 감성입니다
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<yemharc> 이성에 지면 곤란해요
<autowiz> 피터님 내일 저랑 용산 한번 가실까요?
<yemharc> 우린 인간이에요
<autowiz> 저 파워랑 2TB 하드 사야해요
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<ipeter> 어엇!?
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> 무슨일로요?
<yemharc> 예를들어 생각해보죠
<autowiz> 4TB 하드가  os 하드가 없어서 놀고 있음 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 용산에 직접가면 좀 싼가요?
<ipeter> 헐..
<yemharc> 이성적으로 따졌을때 모든 논리는 120G를 주장합니다
<autowiz> 아니요 그닥 싼건 아닌데
<yemharc> 하지만 당신의 영혼은, 뜨거운 가슴은 그게 아니라고 말해요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 카드는 당신의 열정을 묵묵히 감내해 줍니다
<autowiz> 그냥 간만에 한번 갈려구요.
<yemharc> 할부라는 이름으로
<ipeter> yemharc: 미치겠어요. 예약문자 넣고 장소 주선하는단계까지 갔는데..
<ipeter> 다들 120으로도 충분하다고 하니까.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 당신 머릿속 악마가 외칩니다. "그래 긁는거야!"
<ipeter> 이성은 120
<ipeter> 감성은 500
<yemharc> 그럼 천사가 다급하게 외치죠. "그걸로 되겠어?!"
<autowiz> 장소 주선 ?? SSD 500? 얼마에요?
<yemharc> "잘 생각해봐. 1TB HDD는 그냥 HDD일 뿐이야. 넌 SSD를 구매하는거라고!!!"
<autowiz> 사서 쓰다가 좀 아니다 싶으면 여기 기증하시거나 저한테 파시면 됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> "공돌이 주제에 '이왕이면' 마인드를 포기하면 안돼!!"
<ipeter> 죽겠당..
<ipeter> IRC잠시 나가던가 해야지.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어 저도 2TB 하드로 갈지 SSD 로 갈지 고민중이에요
<yemharc> 그러니까 의견수렴 다 하셨으면 얼른 여기로 가서 지르세요
<yemharc> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/1tb-ssd
<readytoact_T420> 음.. 전 제 NAS하드먼저 채워야하는데
<autowiz> 64GB 두개는 다른데 쓰고 있기도 하고, 용량도 작아서
<autowiz> 저는 하드로 결정
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 고민 또 고민.
<autowiz> 그냥 ssd 한번 써보고 싶다정도면 좀 작은거
<autowiz> 본격적으로 써보겠다 싶으면 좀 큰거.
<autowiz> 피터님 고민하지 말아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지르는겁니다~~~~~
<ipeter> 120사용중인데 올릴지 고민예요.
<autowiz> 용량이 모자른가요? 파일 처리 하는데는 외장하드 쓰는게 낫지 않아요?
<autowiz> 번거롭고 귀찮아서 그러시나...
<ipeter> 모자라지 않는데 왜 사려고 하는거죠?
<ipeter> 저도 이상해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 120 기가를 제가 매입하지요 ㅎㅎ
<innerlight> 안녕하세요.   우분투 14.04 써보신 분 계신가요?
<ipeter> innerlight: 현재 랩탑 메인 os예요.
<innerlight> 아, 쓰고 계시군요
<innerlight> 13.04에 비해서 어떤가요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 그거 떼내면 저희 아버지 맥미니에 달아야해요..
<ipeter> innerlight: 조금 부드러워지고...근데 별차이 없습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 13.04에서 14.04 갔는데
<ipeter> 많이는 차이 없어요.
<autowiz> 피터님 그럼 그냥 사면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<innerlight> 그렇겠죠
<ipeter> 14.04는 좀 나중에 설치하세요.
<innerlight> 저도 그럴 생각입니다
<innerlight> 버그가 아무래도 있을테니까요.   버그 잡히면 그때 깔리고요.
<innerlight> 어째든 감사합니다.
<ipeter> mysql설치하려면 ssd에 설치하면 빠르겠죠? hdd보다는요.
<ipeter> 으..
<ipeter> 퇴근준비하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요
<innerlight> 저도 세컨컴이 있으면 14.04 한번 써보고 싶네요.   컴이 한 대라서요.
<samahui_> 다들 수고하셨어요
<samahui_> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁 시간들 가지세요
<samahui_> 저도 이만 가볼께요 ~
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> 주말 잘 보내세요
<autowiz> 누구 때문에 필받아서
<autowiz> 오늘은 backport 테스트 해보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<adorver> Hello
<adorver> I'm new in Korean server
<adorver> 안녕허세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-17
<ipeter> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?nv_mid=7418169950&cat_id=40002750&frm=NVSHSRC&query=TRANSCEND+SSD340
<ipeter> dlsha djEjsrkdy?
<ipeter> 이놈 어떤가요?
<samahui_web> 주말 즐겁게들 보새세요
<samahui_web> 전 이만 들어 갈 께요
<samahui_web> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<adorver> 민트 사용하시는분
<cartes> 안녕하세요.
<adorver_> 안녕하세요.
<adorver_> sudo apt-get install breakfast
<adorver_> 명령어가 안돼요
<autowiz> 좋은 주말 되십시요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Kolay> 안녕하세요.
<AndChat|175104> 안녕하새요
<Kolay> 조용한 토요일 밤입니다.
<drake_kr> 아으
<LYUSO_THINK2> 으아
<drake_kr> 미디파일 12만개.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 미디음악!
<LYUSO_THINK2> Audiocious 에 사운드폰트 GM 호환 올려서 들으면 잘나오더라구요.
<drake_kr> foobar 씁니다 :)
<drake_kr> sc68 플레이어 어디없나..
<LYUSO_THINK2> foobar 도 좋죠. 세팅하는 맛이 있는 플레이어니까요. =)
<LYUSO_THINK2> sc88 은 제가 가지고 있긴 해요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그게 VSC 였나 공개 패키지 중에 있었던 기억이 납니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> windows XP 이후 세대부터 사용이 불가능하지만요.
<drake_kr> scream tracker 오랜만에 열어보니
<drake_kr> 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> mp3랑은 또 다른 느낌..
<LYUSO_THINK2> 트랙커라
<LYUSO_THINK2> impulse 트랙커로 처음 노래 만들때가 기억나네요.
<carcass> 하이엽
<carcass> !op
<carcass> !옵
<carcass> 하하
<adorver> H2
<adorver> It's very nice weather, aren't you?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-18
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<adorver> 네
<Volkard> Hello.
<Volkard> annyeonghaseyo
<drake_kr> sup
<Volkard> not much
<Volkard> just chilling
<Volkard> are you in korea drake_kr ?
<drake_kr> yes i am
<Volkard> korean?
<drake_kr> yes.
<adorver> Yes here
<Volkard> cool
<drake_kr> what do u want? :)
<Volkard> im german
<Volkard> im an expert on asian history
<Volkard> particularly the big three, china, japan and the koreas
<adorver> Okay.
<drake_kr> wow
<Volkard> My pook of knowledge is of the Ancient, Medieval as well as Industrial and Modern Eras.
<Volkard> pool*
<adorver> Okay..
<Volkard> But feel free to ask me questions about any asian countries.
<Volkard> I have some spare time, will try to answer all questions :)
<adorver> 왓?
<Seony> hmm interesting.
<adorver> ㅋㅋㅋ lol
<Seony> actually my boss is german.
<Volkard> adorver, not veryu nice.
<adorver> Why...;l
<adorver> Just looks funny this situation
<adorver> We are korean and you are german also have knowledge of asian history
<adorver> Im sorry
<adorver> How awesome you are.
<Volkard> I'm sure you do, this is my profession :)
<adorver> Forgive me.
<drake_kr> what do u wants?
<adorver> Any questions?
<adorver> Interesting
<drake_kr> hmm
<Volkard> Feel free to fire away
<adorver> S
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<AndChat|175104> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 첨음뵙는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<AndChat|175104> 잠시마뇨
<AndChat|175104> 재접속 하갰습니다
<adorver> 왔습니다 방금 재접하겠단 사람입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<adorver> 네
<adorver> 한국인인가요?
<ipeter> 한국인입니다.
<ipeter> 우분투 뮤직 플레이어중에 클레멘타인 정말 좋네요
<autowiz> 하이요
<Volkard> Hello
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<ipeter> 안ㄴㅇ하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-11
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 한주의 시작인 월요일 아침입니다~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세유~~
<jun__> 안녕하십니까~
<jun__> PotatoGim님 혹시 충청도 분이신가요?? 구수한 사투리를....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세용~!
<Seony> 오 임수 오랫만
<imsu> Seony: 잇힝~!~! 잘 지내셨사옵니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 지내고 있어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 저도 살을 빼야하는데 말이져 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 다이어트 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임수 원래 살은 안쪘잖아
<imsu> Seony: 배가 점점 나오더니;;;;; 이젠 손으로 잡히고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한손으로 잡히면 날씬한거지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 두 손으로 잡히면 그때 다이어트 해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이젠 배만 나오는거 같아서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 복싱을 다시 배워볼까 생각중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자연적인 현상이잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뜨허;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배에 살찌는건, 인류가 진화해온 수만년간의 산물이라 어쩔 수 없는 거래
<imsu> Seony: 진화의 산물이라니용? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까, 섭취하고 남는 칼로리를 배에다 저장하도록 진화해왔단거지...
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디 논문 보니까 허벅지가 중요하다고는 하던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> jun__: 아.. 아뇨 고향은 강원도입니다...ㅋㅋ
<jun__> PotatoGim 아... 충청도 사투리를 하시길래.. 반가웠는데..아니었군요... 물론 저도 태생은 강원도입니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 남자는 허벅지!!!!
<razGon_Xch2> 혹시 광명이케아 다녀오셨던분?
<samahui_WS> 즐겁고 일 많은 월요일 입니다. 즐거운 한 주 되세요~
<jun__> 사마휘님도 즐거운 한주 되세요~
<razGon_Xch2> 사마휘님도 이번주 잘 버티시구요. 다음주까지 버티시면 연휴가.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭 식사들 맛나게 하세여 ~~ ^^
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 열심히 버텨야죠
<samahui_WS> 점심식사 맛있게들 드세요~~~
<samahui_WS> 먹고 살자고 하는 일인데 잘먹어야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Xch2> 맛점요
<jun__> 전 점심시간 끝나고 복귀했습니다~ 다들 맛점 하셨습니까~???
<jun__> 혹시 VMware 쓰시는분 있으신가요..???
<Seony> 저 씁니다
<jun__> 전 Virtual box 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ 이참에 사람들 많이 쓰는 VMware로 갈아탈까 하는데.. VMware가 라이센스 필요하죠?
<Seony> 윈도우시죠?
<jun__> 아뇨 리눅스요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우나 리눅스라면, vmware player 쓰시면 될테니 라이센스 필요없으실 거 같은데요
<jun__> 아하!!!
<Seony> 만약 가상머신을 많이 생성하시면, vmware workstation 구입 추천드립니다.
<Seony> linked clone이라는 기능을 쓸 수 있어요
<jun__> linked clone?
<Seony> 운영체제 부분만 공유하는 기능인데요,
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 메인이 되는 리눅스를 하나 설치하시고,
<Seony> 이후에 linked clone을 생성하시면, 메인 리눅스의 /usr, /var 등만 공유하는 가상머신을 하나 생성해줘요
<Seony> 그러니까, 리눅스를 다시 또 설치할 필요가 없게되죠..
<jun__> 아하..
<Seony> 여러 리눅스 머신들에게 일관된 환경을 제공해줄 수 있어요
<Seony> 불필요한 재설치도 없애주면서요..
<jun__>  아... virtualbox에는 없는 기능인가요..?
<Seony> 네 상용 기능이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 그래서 vmware를쓰는군요..
<Seony> 글쵸.  그거 말고도 vmware의 경우는 리눅스 가상머신을 쓰실 경우 좀 더 기능이 많을 거에요
<Seony> 그래서 맥을 쓰는 제가 패러럴즈를 안쓰고 vmware를 구입해서 쓰는 중이죠
<jun__> 오호~
<jun__> 저 잠시 리부팅좀 하고 오겠습니다~
<jun__> 쉬릭~
<jun__> 다시 돌아왔슴돠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 정신이 없네요...
<PotatoGim> 논문 쓰랴 일하랴....
<jun__> 논문까지....ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<jun__> 진짜 바쁘시겠어요...
<PotatoGim> 시간 있을 때 미리미리 했어야 했는데... 게으름 피우다가 이제와서 불똥이 떨어졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 논문은 원래 일주일전부터 밤샘작업 아닌가요..??? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 대학논문만 그럴려나..?? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 잠시 리붓좀 하겠습니다~ 쉬릿~
<jun__> 서울도 본격적으로 비가 온다는데.. 다들 우산 챙기셨나요..??
<samahui_WS1> 차를 주차장에 안넣고 길에 대놨는데 차위로 나뭇가지가 드리워져 그늘지고 좋다 싶었습니다만... 비오니 나뭇잎과 벌래 새X등이 떨어져서 엉망이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS1> 차라리 비가 콸콸 내려서 씻겨 나가면 다행인데... 지금 내리는 양을 봐서는... 가다가 비오는날 세차하게 생겼네요
<jun__> ....... 괜히 돈만 나가게 생기셨네요'''
<samahui_WS1> 비가 더 많이 내리길 기대하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 모두 조심히 퇴근하세요~ 저도 들어가 보겠습니다.~
<samahui_WS> 오늘 하루 수고하셨습니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 퇴근들 잘 하세요 ~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 냠냠 술 살짝 했쪄요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 일찍 계시네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일찍인지 늦게인지 이제 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠이 많이 없으신가봐요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 자는건 가능한 적게 자는 버릇이 들어서요
<Work^Seony> 저도 그러고싶은데, 몸이 안따라주네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐랄까 절실하니까 간절하니까 몸이 따라주던 안주던 강제로 막 끌고 가는걸지도 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 절실하신 거였군요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수 하이~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-12
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 태풍이 다 갔는지... 오늘은 화창하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오후까지 비 오 수 도 있다고 해서 걱정했는데 화창 하네요 다행입니다.
<jun__> 어제 새벽에 바람 정말 많이 불던데.... 푹 주무셨나 모르겠네요
<EAyeon> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jun__> 햇빛은 쨍쨍하긴 한데.. 뭔가 전체적으로 습한 날인거 같아요..
<jun__> 5월밖에 안됐는데 태풍이 생각보다 강력한게 왔다가서 걱정 많던데..,
<jun__> VMware 10 workstation 설치 파일 있으신분 있으신가요..??? 그냥 구글 검색으로 가야하나;;;
<Work^Seony> 상용이잖아요
<jun__> 회사 라이센스가 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오... 그럼 그냥 쓸 수 있겠군요
<jun__> 윈도우 용 라이센스인지 리눅스용인지는 확실하진 않지만.. 라이센스가 있다길래 구해서 설치해보려구요
<Work^Seony> 그거 로그인해야 다운받을 수 있는데, 회사에 문의 해보세요
<jun__> 아하... 저흰 다들 파일을 가지고 있어서요;;;
<Work^Seony> workstation professional 버전이에요?
<jun__> 그거 까진 확인해봐야할 것 같네요.. 라이센스 키라고 vmware : XXX 이렇게 보내주네요;;;
<Work^Seony> 그냥 워크스테이션 버전이면 리눅스용은 제가 보내드릴 수 있어요.
<ready^Mint> 음 저도 파일은 있습니다만
<ready^Mint> ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 보내주시면 감사합니다!!!
<ready^Mint> 윈두용요?
<jun__> 리눅스용이요
<ready^Mint> 넵
<ready^Mint> -_-ㅋ 파일이 잘 안가네요
<jun__> 잠시동안 ftp를 열어둘께요 잠시만요
<ready^Mint> 피진이 파일이 잘 안가요 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 제가 능력 부족이라... ftp 유저하나 만드는데도 한참 걸렸네요;;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> Seony님 퇴근하셨나보네요~ ㅎ
<Seony> 퇴근하고 티비 하나 보고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> -ㅛ- 스읍 ...
<DarkCircle> 디비쟁이들의 고민은 테이블을 붙일까 쪼갤까 군요...
<Seony> ssh 터널 뚫어서 mysql 두대를 마스터-슬레이브로 묶었는데, 이게 네트워크가 끊기게 되면 끊길 때 생긴 디비 트랜잭션은 아예 무시되버리네요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 그 디비 트랜잭션은 재실행 안되나요 ?ㅅ?a ...
<DarkCircle> 웬지 캐시 하나 만들어야 할듯.
<Seony> 안되는거 같아요.  걍 건너뛰고 실행되다 결국 두 대의 서버가 auto increment 숫자가 겹쳐서 에러...
<Seony> 음... 두 대의 서버를 파일과 디비 모두 정확히 일치하는 환경을 구성해야하는데, 이거 어렵네요...
<Seony> rsync도 --delete-after 붙이면, --update 무시해버려요..
<Seony> 그렇다고 delete을 안넣으면 파일은 계속 쌓여갈테고..
<DarkCircle> AI만 늘어나고 결국 데이터는 안들어간다는거군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 아뇨 그러니까 예를 들자면,
<Seony> A서버에서 3건의 레코드가 삽입됐고, 인덱스 번호가 6, 7, 8 이라고 쳤을 때요,
<Seony> 현재 B서버는 인덱스가 5겠죠...
<Seony> 그러다 네트워크가 다시 연결됐을 때,
<DarkCircle> 네 B서버에도 똑같이 들어가죠. 들어가야 마지막에 AI가 9 ..
<Seony> A에서는 9가 들어가는데, B에서는 6이 들어가는 거에요..
<Seony> 이 상황에서, B에서 7이 들어가면 A에서는 에러가 나죠
<DarkCircle> 리플리케이션이 제대로 먹지 않는다는거니 결국 이런 상황에선 엔진을 믿으면 안되겠네요 ㅡ,.ㅡa ...
<Seony> 네.  네트워크 회선 상태가 불안한 서버 2대끼리 묶은건데, 도저히 못써먹겠어요
<DarkCircle> 저같으면 성능이 떨어지더라도 아얘 리플리케이션 로직을 별도로 짤듯합니다.
<DarkCircle> mysql을 리플리케이션하니 mysql로 중간에 캐시는 못만들고
<DarkCircle> HSQL이나 SQLite를 써야겠죠
<Seony> 파일 싱크도 지금 현재로서는 커널의 i-notify를 사용해서, 직접 짜야하나 고민 중이에요
<DarkCircle> iCache, dCache 만들어서 A->B 리플리케이션할때 상태감시 주기적으로 하고 ... 연결 실패하면 캐시에 보관했다가 ... 넣는 그런식이죠
<PotatoGim> lsync 어떠신가요?
<PotatoGim> 양방향이 필요하시다면 Unison도 괜찮을 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim> inotify가 스트레스성 IO에서 재귀적으로 감시하다가 보면 폴더를 통째로 놓치는 경우도 있거든요..
<Seony> lsync 써봤는데, 그거 자원사용율이 어마어마하던데요
<PotatoGim> 동기화하는 파일/디렉터리 수가 많으시다면 inotify를 사용하는 쪽에서는 메모리 점유율이 많이 놓을거에요...
<PotatoGim> inotify가 단일 디렉터리 수준에서 감시용 디스크립터를 계속 생성해서
<PotatoGim> 디렉터리 구조 전체를 복사하는 것처럼 이벤트가 여러 디렉터리에서 재귀적으로 발생하는 경우에는 특히나 쥐약이더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 디렉터리 생성 -> 감시 등록 -> 하위 디렉터리 생성 이벤트 수신 -> 감시 등록
<PotatoGim> 이런 식으로 반복되다보니...
<Seony> 제 생각엔 심플하게 파이썬에서 제공하는 inotify 모듈 써서, 파일시스템에 변경 생기면 그걸 전송하는 방향으로 하려구요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> DB 리플리케이션을 왜할려고 하시는건지요?
<PotatoGim> 중복된 이벤트 발생 처리에도 주의하셔야 할거에요.
<PotatoGim> 파일 쓰기가 일어날 때 계속 쓰기가 반복해서 일어나기 때문에..
<PotatoGim> 쓰기가 발생했다는 이벤트가 계속 일어나거든요.
<PotatoGim> CLOSE_WRITE 이벤트로 캐치할 수 있긴 한데.. 파일 변경을 하는 애플리케이션이 어떤 식으로 처리하냐에 따라 항상 이 시점이 파일 쓰기의 마지막이다라고 단정하기가 힘들더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 이동 이벤트 같은 경우도 까다롭고...
<DarkCircle> DB 버전 어떻게 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 문득 궁금해지네 ...
<Seony> AutoWiZ_znc: 리플리케이션 하려는 이유가,
<Seony> 2개의 사무실이 있는데요, 하나의 자료만 일관되게 유지시키고 싶어해요
<Seony> 그런데, 인터넷이 장애가 생겨도 업무가 반드시 가능해야하기 때문에, 사무실 안에 자체 서버를 두고 있거든요
<Seony> 걍 인터넷에 서버 두고 쓰면 편하긴 한데, 이 동네 인터넷 상황이 별로 좋지않아서 무조건 내부 내트웍으로 업무가 가능해야되요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 둘다 학교 내부 인가요?
<Seony> 학교는 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 사이드로 뛰는 곳이에요
<Seony> 학교면 이런 고민 안하죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한쪽 서버 장애가 아니라 네트웍 장애의 경우 네트웍 복귀 시점에서 특별한 처리를 하던가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니면 네트웍 장애 생기는순간 둘중 하나는 다운시켜 버려야 동기화를 맞출 수 있지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가까운가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 멀어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 로컬망인가요? 아니면 인터넷으로만 연결된 구성인가요?
<Seony> 인터넷으로만 연결되어있어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 쉽지 않겠네요
<Seony> 뭐, 답이 안나오는 상황이죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 리플리케이션을 한쪽으로만 걸어놓고
<AutoWiZ_znc> ( A -> B 방향으로 밀어넣기)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 평소에는 A 만 쓰다가 네트웍 문제 생기면 B 를 쓰고 네트웍 정상화 될때는 B 에만 있는 데이터 스크립트로 따로 처리 등등 ( 아니면 수동처리)
<Seony> 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> DR 보다 더 어려운 환경이 되는데 정말 어렵습니다.
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 걍 인터넷에 호스팅 하나 해서 vpn으로 사무실 2군데 묶고, 평소에는 호스팅 쓰다가 장애 생기면 내부에서는 read-only만 쓰게끔 하는 방향으로 설득해봐야겠어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 테이블을 나누고 어플리케이션이
<AutoWiZ_znc> 두개의 테이블을 각각 읽어들이는 방법이 이상적으로 보이게 되지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저희가 이번에 구축하는 DB서버 하나가 이런식이거든요 물리적으로 바로 옆에 있는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하나는 RO 하나는 RW
<AutoWiZ_znc> 동기화는 RW -> RO 만 하고 둘정 하나 죽어도 서비스는 가능하게 .. 그치만 이것도 구축하기 조금 건단해 진다는거지 정확한 답은 아니긴 하지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> RW 가 죽을때만 RO 를 RW 로 변경시키는 로직을 넣으면 음...
<Seony> 제가 방금 말한거랑 내용이 비슷하군요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다른부분이 있지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 DB 가 죽을때만 신경쓰면되는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님은 네트웍만 죽을때를 생각해야 하니까 이게 참...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네트워크 복귀시 특정 후처리를 해줘야 할지도.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 레코드 수준으로
<AutoWiZ_znc> 테이블은 같으되
<AutoWiZ_znc> 같으돼 ?     레코드 합계만 같고 순서는 틀리게 주는 방법은 있을지도 몰라요
<Seony> 실행된 쿼리를 저장하는 컬럼 같은걸 만들고, 그것에 대한 인덱스값과 시간을 저장했다가, 비교하는 작업 같은게 있어야겠군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 프라이머리키를 안주는 방법도 있지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 실제로 제가 쓰는 서버 중에 mysql rep 가 한보름 깨졌다고 올라온경우가 있었는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> B 서버의 것은 손으로 A 로 밀어넣고
<AutoWiZ_znc> A -> B 자동 동기화부분도 너무 오래걸려서 필요한 테이블에 대한것만 추려서 실행했던거 같아요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아무튼 A->B  하고 B->A 하고 동시에 걸면 대충 모양은 나옵니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니면 동일테이블에 레코드 삽입시 A 서버쪽에서 먼저 들어갔는지? B 서버쪽에서 먼저 들어갔는지 ( 어플리케이션 수준에서 ) 특정 컬럼에 표시해주면
<Seony> 음... 골치아프네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 시퀀스 번호를 특정 컬럼별로 따로 주면 ( 어플리케이션 수준에서 ) 잘 돌아 갈 거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오라클 RAC 를 아무리 붙여도 저상황은 답이 없습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> RAC 에서는 그냥 하나를 분리시키면서 내려버립니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 통신 끊어지면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 여러가지 시나리오에 대해서 테스트가 필요할것으로 보입니다.
<Seony> 만원짜리 컴퓨터가 나올 예정이라네요
<Seony> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/05/11/story_n_7254232.html?utm_hp_ref=kr-tech
<jun__> 만원짜리요..?
<jun__> 와우
<jun__> 오늘은 물러 나겠습니다~ 다들 즐거운 저녁 되세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 들어들 가세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님 저거 가능해보이죠 그죠?
<Seony> 네.  지금 킥스타터로 모금된 금액만 봐도 알 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 이시간에 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 항상 이 시간에 인사하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 한 시간 늦었다
<Work^Seony> 아 오히려 너야말로 이 시간에 뭐하는거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 회사 업무?
<imsu> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ;;; 자료 빨리 작성해야해서 스르르 사라지겠습니다 .ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 고생하네..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어제는 태풍때문에 선선한 바람이 살랑사랑 불더니만
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘은 날씨가 더울지 시원할지 궁금하네요\
<Work^Seony> 아 태풍이 오는군요..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-13
<imsu> Work^Seony: 퇴근하렵니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헛 이시간에...
<Work^Seony> 고생했네.  얼른 들어가서 쉬어 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/m/post/3769
<samahui_WS> 배탈이 난듯해요. 어제 부대찌게를 먹었는데 이게 좀 매웠거든요. 근데 먹다보니 좀이 아니라 무지많이 맵게 느껴지더군요. 결국... 먹고 머리아플정도로 괴롭더니;; 잠들기 전부터 위장이 쫀듯하더니 아침부터 아랫배가 부글부글 ㅜㅜ 아무튼 매운건 피해야 겠어요.
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch2> 캡사이신 일겁니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 아니면 갈릭오일
<samahui_WS> 처음에 안맵더니 갈수록 매워지더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 안심하고 열심히 먹다가 막판에 쓰라려서 먹던거 접었어요 ... 막판에 ㅎㅎ;; 먹을만큼 먹고 고통받고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 캡사이신은 기름에 분해가 된다는데, 이 기회에 기름진 음식을 좀 드셔보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 꼬기!
<Work^Seony> 꼬기를 외치시는 겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그럴까요?
<samahui_WS> 꼬기!!!
<Work^Seony> 혀 맵다고 찬물 먹으면 오히려 더 도움이 안된다고 하더라구요.  오히려 기름진 음식을 입에 물고있는게 낫답니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심에 항정살이나 구워먹으러 가야겠군요. 근데.. 점심부터 고기 굽자고 하면 ..저 혼자 밥먹겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아침에 꼬기 먹는 인간도 여기 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 지금 혀가 문제가 아니예요 ㅜㅜ 위장이 다 헐은 기분이들어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 병원갔다 집에가서 쉬어야 겠어요. 심하게 쓰라리고 아프고 마렵(?)군요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 하루 보내시고 내일뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/issue/1145/newsview?issueId=1145&newsId=20150513113718829
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> hello world!
<razGon_MINILA> have a nice lunch!!
<DarkCircle> 고기를 위장에 바르는 이야기가 있었다니 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그 살살 녹는 고기를 ...!
<HolyKnight> @creaturess: 예비군에게 방탄조끼 지급 운운해봐야 어차피 살짝 더 두꺼운 깔깔이 같은 거나 줘놓고 개당 100만원씩 쳐서 간부들이 날름 처먹겠지 에이 퉤
<PotatoGim> 흐미.. 야비군 총기 사고 때문에 난리네요..
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 어제 팀 회식하고서 이제야 출근했네요;;;;
<jun__> 저희 팀... 다들 상태가 안좋은 모습....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 그제도어제도오늘도내일도모레도 항상 상태가 불량
<DarkCircle> (병든닭)
<DarkCircle> (골골골)
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘은 저도 다크써클을 달고 있습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> http://okky.kr/article/278871
<pchero_work> 내용 깔끔하고 좋네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일마치고 사무실 왔더니 또 일이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 멋져부러 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅠ.ㅠ
<pchero_work> 헐....
<pchero_work>  Hi xxx!
<pchero_work>  My name is Alexander Haggstrom, I am your MySQL Account Manager Oracle Corporation.
<pchero_work>  I saw att you made a few MySQL downloads from our website nyligen and I just wanted two reach out to you two share my details for the future in case you would need help with anything, encounter a challenge or want to know more about our commercial offerings for support and management tools. (backup, replication, monitoring and so on)
<pchero_work>  I would också interested in learning what you are doing with MySQL. Would you kunna tell me that? Maybe I kan giving you a call and we kan discuss IT Briefly?
<pchero_work>  Oh, and feel free to add me on LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderhaggstrom
<pchero_work>  Looking forward to your response!
<pchero_work>  Cheers,
<pchero_work> MySQL 다운로드 했더니.. 오라클에서 메일이 왔데요.
<pchero_work> -_-;;;; 이 무슨..
<HolyKnight> 오라클소유여유
<pchero_work> 넵. 그런데, 그게아니라.. 겨우 다운받은건데 매니저팀에서 연락온게 황당해요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스펨이거나 공격이거나
<AutoWiZ_znc> 광고동의 같은거 해두셨거나
<AutoWiZ_znc> 새로운 하루 입니다. 즐거고 행복한 하루들 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-14
<AutoWiZ_znc> 방화벽 파워서플라이 모듈 하나가 중고이겠지만 이베이에서 50~70불 하는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 국내에서는 80만원씩 하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 해외구매를 하는게 나을까요? 60불이면 세금 나와도 얼마 안나올거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 80만원요?  10배나 되네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 완전 사기 같은데... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 울며 겨자먹기 식으로라도 급하면 살 수 밖에 없긴 하지요 .
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그나마 물량이 거의 없어요 ( 아니 물량이 없으니까 비싼거지요 ㅎㅎ )
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 아오.. 아침부터 허기져 죽겠네요..
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 포테토 드시러 가시지요
<PotatoGim> 큭... 동족상잔의 비극이...
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 토마토가 땡기네요..ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안드로이드 프로그래밍 관련해서 eclipse를 못 쓰게됐나요..?
<HolyKnight> 안드로이드 스튜디오 생김여
<PotatoGim> 캬.. 토사구팽의 전형적 사례
<jun__> 토사구팽 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @Vajrahomo: 우리 노총각 교수님 한 분도 썸타는 여성에게 새벽에 전화를 걸어 갑자기 생각난 새로운 법리를 이야기했다가 차이셨지.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 웃기당 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 왜 노총각이 됐는지 알것 같네요...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여성시대에서 저지른 일 때문에 인터넷이 시끌시/끌하군요..
<PotatoGim> 여시가 요새 민폐가 이만저만이 아니죠..
<Seony> 그러게요.  완전 난리가 났네요
<PotatoGim> 치부가 드러나지 않던 곳이라 조용했었는데
<PotatoGim> 한번 물꼬가 터지니까 아주 그냥..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 여시가 여성시대 말씀하시는거죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 거기서 저지른 일 때문에 인터넷이 난리네요
<samahui_WS> 낙태 당연시 여길때 부터 전 마음에 안들었었어요
<Seony> 저는 뭐하는덴줄도 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사건 터지고도 별로 관심이 없었는데, 하도 커뮤니티에서 말이 많으니까 대체 뭔 일인가 해서 위키를 들여다보게됐죠
<PotatoGim> 가입할 때 민증이랑 사진도 요구한다고 하더라구요. 물론 민증 일부는 가린다고는 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 카페 하나가 그렇게 많은 대표 사이트들을 시끄럽게 만들 줄은 몰랐어요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 내용만 봐서는... 야한글 나누고 하는짓이 꼭 여성권익을 위한 곳이 아니라 안좋은 일하던 여성들이 그거 감추기 위해서 집단적으로 대처하는 단체 같은 느낌이 강하더군요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 관심 없습니다만... 너무 시끄럽내요
<Seony> 저도 관심은 없는데, 거기 까페는 문 닫았으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 양성에 대한 동등한 권리를 주장하는 목소리는 항상 필요하긴 한데.. 거기는 "페미니즘 = 여성우월주의"라고 생각하나봐요.
<PotatoGim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs#Chunk_and_device_trees
<PotatoGim> 두번째 단락 시작 문장이 조금 헷갈리는데..
<PotatoGim> where가 청크 트리를 말하는걸까요?
<PotatoGim> 청크 아이템이랑 장치 아이템으로 블록 장치에 매핑하는 건 맞는데... 위키 쪽 내용은 말이 애매~하네요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 으.. 점심에 매운 카레를 먹었더니 속이 따끔거리네요...ㄸ
<Seony> 오늘의 제 야식입니다 ㅎㅎ https://www.dropbox.com/sc/y0rt7pb923ihguk/AACXmrqxMjQ6wxd7ns_Ltt2Wa
<Seony> 그릭 요거트
<Seony> 사실 이쯤되면, 건강보다는 맛으로 먹는거죠 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오... 보기만 해도...
<PotatoGim> 올라가 있는 것들은 견과인가요?
<PotatoGim> 시럽 같은 것도 보이고..
<jun__> 맛있겠다.......츄릅...
<Seony> 그래뇰라 라고 하죠
<Seony> 시럽처럼 생긴건 꿀이구요...
<PotatoGim> 오오... 메이플 시럽 같은 거라고 생각했는데
<Seony> 메이플시럽보다는 그래도 꿀이 좀 몸에 좋을거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 보기만 해도 맛있습니다...ㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맛있어요.  사실 맛있어서 먹는 거에요.
<PotatoGim> 저는 아침에 요거트에 블루베리를 먹는데
<PotatoGim> 정작 귀찮아서 그것도 갈아마셔버리는...ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<jun__> 전 몇년째 아침이란걸.... 아.. 아침이란건 명절에 먹는건줄 알고 있죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 한국에서 살 때는, 아침 안먹으면 그날 하루 생활이 안되던 사람이었는데요, 안먹기시작한지 몇년 되니까 오히려 안먹는게 나아요
<Seony> 어차피 먹어도 점심때 되면 배고픈게, 오히려 아침에 배부른게 더 불편하더라구요
<jun__> 저도 이제는 아침먹고 나오면... 약간 더부룩한게 좀 불편하더라구요. 아침이래봐야 어쩌다가 빵하나정도이긴 한데...
<jun__> 전 이만 물러나겠습니다~ 수고하세요~
<ipeter> 아무말도 없는 이곳.
<Cantide> hi TaeheeJang :p
<TaeheeJang> Cantide: hi Cantide!
<Cantide> ^^/
<Cantide> I finally joined
<TaeheeJang> oh conguratulations!
<Cantide> kkk
<Cantide> nice pics with Mark btw :D
<TaeheeJang> haha thank you it was nice chance.
<Cantide> I didn't know about it
<TaeheeJang> how have you been these days? are you still busy?
<Cantide> was it a public event?
<Cantide> yeah... i am :'(
<TaeheeJang> yes. many people didn't know about the conference.
<Cantide> :'''''(
<Cantide> i would loved to have gone
<TaeheeJang> yes. you should have been there!
<Cantide> ,_,v
<Cantide> was there any news about the Meizu MX4?
<TaeheeJang> I still look forward to Meizu MX4, but it seems just showed concept design.
<TaeheeJang> I tried to find it where to buy, but it is not available to buy.
<TaeheeJang> oh, you're really tired now...
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> not tired :p
<Cantide> i just got back from cycling... 25 km
<Cantide> yeah, it's not for sale yet :)
<Cantide> I think in about 3 months we should see it for sale '-'
<TaeheeJang> yes
<TaeheeJang> oh Cantide, Kilos is in #ubuntu-locoteams channel now!
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i'm chatting to him in #ubuntu-za :p
<Cantide> oh wow, Michael Hall is in there
<TaeheeJang> that sounds good :D
<Cantide> '-';;
<TaeheeJang> who's michael hall?
<Cantide> community manager
<Cantide> after Jono Bacon left, he took over
<TaeheeJang> wow!
<Cantide> I used to watch "Ubuntu on air" a lot
<Cantide> so i know some of the people there (but they don't know me) kkkkk
<TaeheeJang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<TaeheeJang> I would be better if they know you.
<Cantide> hahaha
<TaeheeJang> I sometimes watch Ubuntu on air, but I still don't know what the channel is.
<TaeheeJang> are they talk everyting about Ubuntu?
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i haven't watched for a while
<Cantide> but often it's just an update with where things are at the moment
<Cantide> the last time i saw, they were talking about ubuntu touch a lot, and core apps
<TaeheeJang> I see..
<Cantide> sometimes they have a short Q&A at the end, so you can ask them questions on IRC and they answer live
<TaeheeJang> yeah I saw that. someone is questioning and the other guy is answering.
<Cantide> it's quite nice :)
<Cantide> i love how open they are with the community
<TaeheeJang> yes, I'm also interesting about that.
<TaeheeJang> and I have wanted it to know how other countries' communities communicate with people, and networking.
<TaeheeJang> Even if I'm a leader of k-team, but I still feel my team is little bit stiffen about networking, and communicating.
<Cantide> that's weird considering Koreans are so connected
<Cantide> is there no katalk group or some other app that people use?
<Cantide> i'd better sleep! it's late!
<Cantide> good night!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ehem> 어떤 우분투를 쓰고계시나요?
<Work^Seony> 14.04 씁니다
<ehem> 오 굳굳
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 상황은 뭐지요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 들어오자마시자 우분투 종류 ? 버젼 ? 물어보시더니 처음뵙는분한테 "오 굳굳"  날리시고는 사라지시는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 설문조사원?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-15
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 아침은 1500원 짜리 토스트랑 500원 짜리 계란입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 점심은 900원짜리 삼각김밥이랑 생수
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저녁은 13만원짜리 랍스타? ㅋㅋ  ㅠ ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오옷! ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 지난달에 바닷가가서 회를 먹을려고 했었드랬지요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아저씨가 랍스타를 들더니 4만원이래요 그래서 네~~ 그거 주세요 했는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 1 kg 당 4만원 이었던 거지요 .3 kg 에 육박하는 그녀석은 13만원이더라구요 .결제할때 후덜덜 했다는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는, 랍스터 왜 맛있는지 잘 모르겠떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 그 돈으로 꼬기 먹는게 더 만족감이 좋아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기는 랍스타 싸지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 싸긴 한데요, 그렇다고 쉽게 먹을만큼 싸진 않아요.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다~ 끼야호!!!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아아 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 뜨고있는 음모론 중 하나입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://nownews.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20131117601007
<imsu> Work^Seony: 즐건 아침이용 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu, hi
<jun__> 공상과학만화에서 자주 다루는 내용이 실제로 발표가 됐네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 음모론 쪽에서 돌던 얘기가 하나 있었는데, 그게 과학계에서 발표된 거라 뜨고있는 중이에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수 하이~
<Work^Seony> 미국 UFO 추락사건에서 살아남은 외계인이랑 인터뷰하면서 나온 기록인데, 내용이 그거랑 아주 유사하거든요
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 안녕하세요 ^^^
<AutoWiZ_znc> old-boy  , old-imsu   ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭 재밌는 내용이네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 나 때리는건 아니겠지 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 음?
<imsu> 웬 올드? ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 구임수
<imsu> 헐~~~~~~~~ 아직 살아계시죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아직은 살아 있지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 살아있지않길 바라는 말투인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 조금 그런것도 같지요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 분명 그날 술잔에 독을 탔는데, 어떻게 살아있지? 라는 식의 뉘앙스!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 큭~
<jun__> 전 술을 반병만 먹어도 다음날 못 살아나는데;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어재 둘이서 3병마셨는지 4병 마셧는지 기억이 가물가물합니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 큭.. 전 그정도면 토하고 난리도 아닐텐데;;
<imsu> 아직 덜 마셨네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수가 날 정녕 죽이고 싶은걸까요? ㅠㅠ 사는게 갑자기 서글퍼 지네요 ㅠㅠ 불금인데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 기분이 다운되어 가고 있는 ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 웃는거봐 ... 완전 화면 도배할 기세 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 리붓하고 올께요. 이놈의 업데이트는 뭐 이리 잦은지 ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 게스트님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr_> 하하하 잘 지내죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 요즘 외롭나 봐요 잦은지가 막 정은지 로 보이고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 마녀는 미녀로 보이고
<jason_kr_> 풉, 무척 설득력있는 말씀. ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 소개팅이라도 시켜드려야겠어요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 언제 서서울~주식회사, 지날 때 전화 주세요. 그리고 만나요. 내가 그 근처에 있으니까요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수야 우리 데이트 할까? ^____^
<jun__> 경기도 파주로 뜨네요;;;;
<jason_kr_> 대충 비슷
<AutoWiZ_znc> 술 주 자에 먹을 식 자 , 주식 회사 == 술먹는 회사 ...  근데 파주면 파 로도 술 만드는건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> ( 아직 술이 덜 깼음 ㅡ.ㅡ ;;; )
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 에고... 늦게까지 퍼마셨더니 죽겠네요;
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 늦게 까지 마실 수 있는 체력이 아직 되시는 군요
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ 주태백이들만 ㄱㅖ신가봐~
<samahui_WS> 전 마시기만 하면 힘들어서 끊다시피하고 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 적당히가 힘들긴 한데 적당히 마시면 괜찮은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 성남에 임창정씨 가게에 갔었는데
<samahui_WS> 적당히 가 가장 힘든일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 평일치고 사람이 많더라구요..
<samahui_WS> 괜찮은가요? 보통 연예인 가계는 연예인 내세워 놓고는 대충하는곳이 많아서 전 그다지 좋아하지 않습니다
<samahui_WS> 하긴... 임창정이면 주당이니 술집은 잘 운영할지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 가격대야 요새 안주들이 워낙 창렬이라... 거기서 거기인데
<PotatoGim> 맛은 괜찮았습니다 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 기회되시면 저랑 한번 가시지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 전 지금 어디 못가요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음... 그럼 포장해서 제가 찾아뵐까요? ?
<samahui_WS> 배아파서 일직 퇴근한날 ... 저녁에 몸이 찌뿌등하다고 농구하다 달려드는 중국인 학생에게 다리가 접찔려 돌아갔어요
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 오~~~ 성남 어디에요?
<imsu> 아~
<samahui_WS> 지금 반기부 상태예요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 성남 어딘가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 ㅠㅠ 많이 불편하시겠어요
<samahui_WS> 전 괜찮은데 주변인들이 귀찮죠
<samahui_WS> 뭐좀 가져다 줄래? 시전중입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 창정이 가계는 성남 정자역일듯하네요
<PotatoGim> 어제는 운중동에 있는 곳으로~
<samahui_WS> 운중동에도 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 여기저기 많군요
<PotatoGim> 네 거기 주변에 임창정씨 집도 있다고 하더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 포장마차가 운준동인가요?
<samahui_WS> 소주한잔 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://blog.naver.com/myungkko/220144198585
<PotatoGim> 요기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이번 상호는 맥주한잔이군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 두개가 한 건물에 있어요 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 돈 많이 벌었군요 ㅎㅎ;; 하긴 아내 영화사 일할때 같이 창정이랑 같이 일했었는데 제작비 대부분이 배우 몸값이라는 소리를 들은거 같네요
<PotatoGim> 옆에는 카페도 운영하고 윗층에는 미용실도 한다고 하더라구요;
<samahui_WS> 건물주인가 보군요
<PotatoGim> imsu: 운중동에 있는 곳입니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 여튼 돈을 꽤나 벌었구나 싶더라구요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임창정이면 가수 때 부터 해서 벌써 꽤 오래 됐지요 . 잘 나가는 배우이니 돈은 상당히 많이 벌었을 겁니다.
<samahui_WS> 가수로도 배우로도 잘나가죠
<samahui_WS> 배우가 하고 싶어서 노래 했다는 소리를 들은거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 유명해져야 배우로 써줄 거 같다고 ㅎㅎ;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어느 분야건 성공 하면 , 호화롭게 살 수 있는거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 으음 좀 설득력 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 한 분야에서도 그러는데... 두 분야에서 입지가 있으니 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 제2롯데 쇼핑몰서 작업중 감전사고…2명 병원 이송
<jun__> 헉;;;; 제2롯데는 맨날 일터지네요;;
<samahui_WS> 그 큰 규모의 건물을 적자 면하려고 일찍 부분계장하려하고 완공하려 서두르니 사고가 안날 수 있을까요?
<samahui_WS> 전 주변고 가기 싫어지더라고요... 지반 함몰될거 같은 패기가 느껴져요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 음... 강변쪽은 가지 말아야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @MULTANI84: 에드워드 권 레스토랑 향수 사건 결말 pic.twitter.com/V4F2AE6VhO
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 테크노 건물도 흔들렸었죠... 강끼고 남북으로 흔들흔들 ~
<jun__> 그땐 고층쪽에서 뭔가 행사 있어서 그랬다고 발표가 됐는데... 실제로는 다른 이슈 일 거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 헬스장 진동과 영화간 4D 기기의 앙상불로 흔들림이 느껴졌다고 발표는 났는데... 전문가들 왈 지반 자체가 연약한곳에 세워졌다고 했었죠
<jun__> 테크노 마트도 가지말아야겠네요;;; 가끔 강변 터미널을 이용하는데..자제해야하나;;;;
<samahui_WS> 근데 롯데 쪽 문제는 제2롯데월드보다 근처 지하철 공사가 더 큰 피해를 주고 있는듯하더군요
<samahui_WS> 물론 정부발표는 절대로 지하철문제는 아니다 이지만... 서울시내 싱크홀 발생지점들이 지하철 노선을 줄줄이 따라다니죠
<samahui_WS> 지하철과 롯데월드의 하모니로 엄청난 사고나 나지 않았으면 싶습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 건물이 통째로 가라앉는다던가 하는 사고가 날것도 같지요 왠지...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안전 불감증 이거 문제입니다 문제.
<jun__> 안그래도 한달에 한두번꼴로 계속 사건사고 터지는데....
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 그쪽으로 안갈랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 저도 강변쪽으론 가지 말아야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저희쪽으로 오시지요
<jun__> 어디쪽이신데요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서쪽 동네 가산입니다.
<jun__> 가산 좋죠~ 회사도 많구...
<jun__> 서울에서 향수병 걸렸는지.. 고향으로 내려가고 싶은 생각도 많이 들구요...ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 저도 대전가서 살고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 대전이 살기에는 정말 좋은데... 좀 심심해서 그렇쵸 ...
<jun__> 대전이 고향이세요?
<jun__> 담주 수요일에 대전 출장 내려가는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 대전도 놀거리 많지 않나요?
<samahui_WS> 대전이 참 놀거리가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 뭐 지금은 많이 늘었겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 있으니까 더 좋은거지요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> AutoWiz님 아까 파주라고 하지 않으셨어요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파주는 파로 술 담그냐고 물어봤던거구요. 파주 얘기 첨하신분은 다른분 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아하!!! 그럼 대전이시구나
<AutoWiZ_znc> 잉? 저 가산이라구요  좀전에 말씀드린거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 제가 기억력이 진짜 붕어인가 봐요;;;
<jun__> 붕어보다 못한거 같은 느낌도 드네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네? 저기 누구신지 ... ㅎㅎ ( 기억력 0 에 도전중입니다 ㅠㅠ )
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 챗방에서만 뵈니까.. 매칭이 잘 안되서요;;
<jun__> 한번쯤은 찾아뵈야할거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아닙니다 제가 찾아뵈야지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 위치만 말씀해주시면 바로 방문 들어갑니다. ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 헉!
<jun__> 챗방에서 도움을 많이 받고 있으니 나이어린 제가 커피라도 들고 찾아뵙는게 맞는거 같습니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ 가산 갈일 있을때 연락드릴께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 파주는 너무 멀어서 힘들구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아아 윈도우즈 서버 하나가 말썽이네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> TIME_WAIT  상태로 떨어진 세션이 끝나질 않고 계속 그상태이네요 로컬 포트를 너무 잡아먹고 있어서 다른데 접속이 되다말다 하네요 . 재부팅 말고 방법 없을까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 리눅스 서버도 저럴때가 있을까요?
<jun__> 리눅스도 그런 경우를 보긴 봤습니다.
<jun__> 윈도우에서 TIME_WAIT를 강제로 끊는방법이...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나오는 위쳐3 시네마틱 트레일러입니다.
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-l29HlKkXU
<Work^Seony> 정말 잘만들었어요
<Work^Seony> 실사인지 그래픽인지 구분이 살짝 안될 정도입니다
<Work^Seony> 아, 한글 자막 있는걸로 다시 올려드릴께요
<jun__> TIME_WAIT를 강제로 끊는건 안나오고 다들 delay time을 줘서 자동을 끊기게 하라고만 나오네요...
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXKbi-p87r4
<AutoWiZ_znc> 엄청 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 트레일러 정말 죽여줍니다.  꼭 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 트레일러 보는데 고스트가 위쳐 피를 마시니까 괴로워하네요..??
<Work^Seony> 그게,
<Work^Seony> 위쳐가 헛간에 들어가기 전에 뭘 마시잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 한 방울 떨어지는게 땅을 태우죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 포션 이름이 있는데 까먹었어요
<Work^Seony> 자기의 피를 흡혈해간 상대에 데미지를 주는 영약이에요...
<Work^Seony> 그 짤막한 트레일러 안에, 위쳐의 모든 특징이 다 담겨있죠..
<Work^Seony> 영약 마시고 눈이 고양이처럼 변하는 캣츠아이도 있고,
<Work^Seony> 주변에 몬스터가 있으면 그걸 목걸이가 감지하는 장면도 있고...
<jun__> 호~ 전 트레일러가 순간 19금인가 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게임 자체가 19금이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 처음에 갑자기 왜 옷을 벗어서;;;
<jun__> 침한번 삼키고 뒤에 사람있는지 보고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 근데 정말 그래픽이... 와....
<jun__> 플레이영상만 따도 영화랑 비슷한 수준으로 나올거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 시네마틱 트레일러이긴 하지만, 실제 게임도 그래픽 잘 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 웹진 기자들한테 나눠준 위쳐3 엠바고가 풀리면서 리뷰가 쏟아져나왔는데, 전부 다 90점 내지는 만점 수준이라, 게임사이트들 완전 흥분의 도가니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 도저히 못기다리겠다고 난리에요
<jun__> 위쳐라...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?1
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 18일부터 새 직장에서 근무합니다.
<ipeter> 5월 1일부터 지금까지 탱자탱자 잘 쉬었네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 위치는 어디인가요?
<ipeter> 집입니다.
<ipeter> 허허
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그 말로만 듣던 프리렌서?
<jun__> 우와~ 프리랜서...
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 쉬는동안 놀은거나 다름없죠.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 새직장 위치가 집이라는 말씀 맞으신건지 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 새 직장은 대학교 연구소입니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.event.mobile.actoz.com/Games/Ksma/PreRegEvent
<Seony> 이거 리플 필력이 어마무시하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/ps/101/read?articleId=25519150&bbsId=G005&itemId=421&pageIndex=1
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 장난아니게 잘 썼내ㅔ요
<ipeter> 여시 마을 출신이었군요
<jun__> 와... 읽어봤는데... 진짜 잘썼네요
<PotatoGim> 르 라크 경 센스는 정말...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 진짜 숨은 인재들이 정말 많은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 르라크 경 은 누구를 의미하는건가요?
<jun__> SLR클럽을 의미하는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 마지막에 르라크경 사건을 기점으로 여성시대 사건이 수면위로 올라온거 아닌가요..?
<PotatoGim> 그게 판이 커진 스위치였던 것 같아요.
<HolyKnight> https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-0/10641138_836769306393059_7829166894966828489_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=cbb91cd32e2d77141467eca6723bbf66&oe=55CD9DBD&__gda__=1443225861_69809c08fb64b48bcd7577aa1d44b530
<jun__> 정확한 원인이 있지 않으면 이게 가능한가 싶네요;;;
<jun__> DB가 손상되었다는게 어떤걸 의미하는지도 모르겠고...
<jun__> HolyKnight 님 혹시 주변분 이야기인가요..?
<HolyKnight> jun__: 아뇨 펌입니다.
<jun__> 다행이네요..;;
<Seony> 여성시대에서 망치부인 건드렸나보네요
<jun__> 망치부인..??
<Seony> 일베도 디씨도 감히 못건드리는 분입니다
<Seony> 일베에서 막나가는 애들조차도 그분이라고 칭하며 절대로 안건드리는 분 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아프리카에서 정치방송 하시는 분인데, 무조건 합의없이 실형 으로 법적대응하는 분이에요
<jun__> 아하...
<jun__> 제가 정말 아는게 없군요;;
<imsu> 망치부인? 이름이 왜 망치부인이에요?
<Seony> 걍 닉네임이야.
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220360079134
<jun__> 혹시 루비온레일즈 알고 계신분 있으신가요..?
<jun__> 이야.. 대학교 도서관에서 진짜... 너무 심각한데요..
<Seony> 이 채널에서 루비하시는 분 없을 걸요..
<jun__> 우연히 돌다가 루비온레일즈로 개발하는 강의가 떠가지구요. 뭔가 싶어서요.. 검색해보니 뭔가 명확한 설명이 많지는 않네요..
<Seony> 걍 웹 프레임웍이에요
<jun__> 근데 미국시장에서 수요 랭킹 상위권이라고 뜨는 기사도 있었구요
<jun__> 아... JAVA기반인가요?
<Seony> 루비라는 언어가 나오고나서 걍 일본인들 사이에서나 조금 쓰일 시절에,
<Seony> 유럽에 어떤 사람이 루비를 기반으로 웹프레임워크를 만들었는데,
<Seony> 이게 폭발적인 인기를 끌게 됐어요
<Seony> 아... 루비를 모르시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 네.....
<Seony> 파이썬은 아시죠?
<Seony> 파이썬 같은 스크립트 언어에요
<jun__> 파이썬도 다뤄본적은 없어서요.. 다만 C나 JAVA에 비해서 조금은 다루기 쉽다 라는거 정도만 알아요;;
<Seony> 가끔 파이썬이랑 경쟁 언어처럼 비교되긴 하는데, 사실 비교될 정도는 아니구요...
<jun__> 실제로 다루기 쉬운지 어려운지는..
<Seony> 스크립트 언어라서 쉬워요
<Seony> 문법도 많이 쉽구요...
<jun__> 아하!!1
<Seony> RoR로 5분만에 블로그 만들기 강좌가 나온 이후로 암튼 무쟈게 인기에요
<jun__> 오호..
<Seony> 세계 10대 언어 중 하나로 든다네요
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 안좋아합니다
<Seony> 혹시 레드마인 이라는 프로젝트 매니지먼트 솔루션 아세요?
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 취향에 안맞으신가봐요
<jun__> 레드마인이.. 들어봤는데
<Seony> 그럼 트위터는 아시죠?
<jun__> 여러명이서 개발할때 쓰는거 아닌가요?
<jun__> 트워터는.. SNS?
<Seony> 트위터가 루비로 쓰여졌다네요....
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 레드마인도 역시 루비 기반이구요...
<jun__> 레드마인 페이지는 몇번 봤었어요
<jun__> 아..
<jun__> 웹 기반 프레임워크라..
<Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/Ruby
<Seony> 근데, 암튼 저는 루비는 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 웃기는게, 버전별로 호환이 안되서요...
<jun__> 엥;;; 호환이 안되요???
<jun__> 엄청 큰 단점인데;;;
<Seony> 제가 알기로는 그래요
<jun__> 프로그래밍은 대학때 배운게 마지막이고... 파이썬을 배워볼까라고 생각이 기우네요;;;
<Seony> 파이썬은 꼭 하셔야죠...
<Seony> 앞으로 미래가 창창한 언어인데..
<Seony> 구글의 3대 주력언어이자, 이브온라인의 핵심 언어!
<Seony> 파이썬 창시자가, 헤드헌터로부터 파이썬 프로그래머 취업을 제안받았다는 그 전설의 스토리까지! ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이번주안에 자료좀 긁어모아서 맛이라도 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 파이썬이 일반 문법이 쉬워보이네요... 좀 복잡해지는 로직은 어떻게 다룰지 기대도 되네요
<Seony> 네 문법의 좀 "의사코드" 같죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 배우기도 쉽고...
<Seony> 들여쓰기를 강제한다는 문제점은 여러 사람이 제기하지만, 전 그게 좋아요
<Seony> 저는 들여쓰기에 미친듯이 집착하거든요
<jun__> 들여쓰기...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 나중에 코드 분석할때 들여쓰기 안되어있으면 정말 눈돌아가잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 와.. 설치하려고 이것저것 하고 있는데... 이미 깔려있네요;; 이 망할놈의 mintㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우 제외하고는 다 기본설치되있어요.
<jun__> 하하하;;; 바보 같았네요
<HolyKnight> @emptydream: '코딩'이 뜨니까 이제 막 행복코딩, 생각코딩, 인생코딩 같은 걸로 장사하려는 놈들이 나오고 있어 악;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.inven.co.kr/webzine/wznews.php?idx=132509
<HolyKnight> @Luuuuuuuuuuuu: 스웨덴 민간인들이 러시아 잠수함의 영해침입에 대해 참신한 대응책을 마련했습니다. SPAS라는 스웨덴 NGO는 잠수함이 수중에서 음파를 통해 상황을 파악한다는 사실을 역이용해 "스웨덴은 게이 여러분의 방문을 환영합니다" 라는 모르스 부호 음파를 발신하는
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 정확히는...
<pchero_work> "여기를 넘어오면 게이" 라는 걸로 알고 있어요.
<pchero_work> 이사람들 발상이 진짜 남다름.. -_-;;
<ervin_> annyeonghaseyo
<jun__> 불금이네요... 모두 즐거운 금요일 + 즐거운 주말되세요~
<samahui_WS> 불금이지만 발목이 아파서 불금이 아닙니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 일찍 집에 들어가서 두발 쭈욱 뻣고 자야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요 ~~~
<PotatoGim> ervin_: Hi
<PotatoGim> 모두 즐거운 불금 보내시길 바랍니다...
<pchero_work> 불금 보내세용~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 불토 입니다 으캬캬캬
<Work^Seony> 흐... 오늘도 어김없이 나오셨네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 파워하나가 나갔다네요 좀있다 아침되면 출장가야 합니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저런... 그런 일이 있었군요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 장애중에 좀 힘든것들이 .. .이런 금요일 늦은 오후나 저녁 혹은 주말에 나는 것들이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저희는 금요일엔 왠만하면 아무 것도 안건드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 금요일엔 가능하면 일정을 안잡아요 . ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-16
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파트 들고 출장갑니다. ㅋ
<ipeter> 어디로요!?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서수지 톨게이트로 갑니다.
<ipeter> 아!
<ipeter> 혹시 이직 하셨나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니요 아직이요 . 그냥 고객사에요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 주말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 장애 때문에 고생이 많으시네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 가서 5분만에 교체하고 나왔습니다. 사무실 돌아와서 영화 보는중이요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 저녁에 데이트가 있었는데 취소 되버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘은 .파이션 공부나 해야겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 깔끔하게 끝나서 다행이네요! 파이썬 3.X?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 아는게 없어서요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 닥치는대로 해볼려구요
<jason_kr_> AutoWiZ_znc: R U busy?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 괜찮습니다 ㅎ
<jason_kr_> ^^
<jason_kr_>  libcurl4-gnutls-dev : 의존: libgnutls-dev 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<jason_kr_>                        의존: librtmp-dev 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> autogen.sh (autotools) 사용하신건가요? 아니면 그냥 cmake 로 하신거세요?
<jason_kr_> 1st, cmake  after 2nd autotools
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 알겠습니다.
<jason_kr_> BRB
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> AutoWiZ_znc: 이 글이 도움이 될까요? http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=93848
<jason_kr_> AutoWiZ_znc: 설치 성공, 다시 컴파일'할 예정.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 잘 되는거 같습니다 ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 어찌 했냐면, 1) libgcrypt11-dev
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 패키지가 깨진건 아니었을까 싶기도 하고 그렇네요
<jason_kr_> 2) libgnutls-dev 3) libcurl4-gnutls-dev 의 순서로 설치했어요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 저도 하나 하나 없다고 나올때 설치하니까 그런 순서 였던거 같습니다.
<jason_kr_> ^^ 한두달 고민했었는데, 우리 전화 통화후 됐어요. 늘~ 고마워요.
<jason_kr_> 매운 족발'은 (오늘 말고) 다음에 내가 사께요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 libgcrypt11-dev , zlib1g-dev , libcrul4-gnutls-dev 순서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네~ 좋은 주말 되세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 저때문에 된건도 아니지요뭐 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr_> zlib1g 는 뭐래요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 zlib 같은데 제 컴에는 없었나봐요 . 많이들 쓰이는데
<jason_kr_> 예에~ 나는 원하지 않던데...
<jason_kr_> 암튼 감사
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네네 들어가세요
<commania_> pi@raspberrypi ~ $ uptime
<commania_>  20:18:53 up 13 days, 2 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.98, 0.61, 0.41
<commania_> 제 라즈베리파이 근황입니다.
<commania_> 13일째 안 꺼지고 혹사중...
<commania_> 그것도 X 켜놓고 xchat까지 켜놓고 말이죠
<commania_> 가끔씩 원격 접속해서 이렇게 IRC를 합니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr_> commania_: m 반갑습니다, 자주는 아녀도 가끔 본 '또이름'입니다
<jason_kr_> commani a_:  반갑습니다, 자주는 아녀도 가끔 본 '또이름'입니다
<Demonion> hiyo
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-17
<limht> exit
<HolyKnight> http://kko.to/oVflTdSak
<lindol> 냥냥
<HolyKnight> @creaturess: 신문기사에 “요즘의 소프트웨어 월정액 정책은 기업은 아무것도 하지 않고 돈만 먹겠다는 속셈이다” 같은 소리가 아무렇지도 않게 실리는 세상...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<pchero> 하이용
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Matthew_Kim> 안녕하세요 처음뵙겠습니다. 우분투 한국커뮤니티에 가입하고 싶은데 인증코드가 보이지 않아서 가입을 못하고 있어요. 인증코드를 어떻게 볼 수 있을까요?
<Kolay> 영역 설정으로 스크롤을 해보세요.
<Kolay> asp 많았던 시절에 자주 써먹던 방법이긴 한데 통할지 모르겠습니다.
<Matthew_Kim> 네 감사합니다 지금 시도해볼게요
<Kolay> 우분투 14.04 에서 크로미움 웹브라우저 되기는 한데...
<Kolay> “코드를 보이는 그대로 정확하게 입력하세요. 대, 소문자를 구분하지 않습니다. 숫자 0 은 없습니다. { VC_REFRESH_EXPLAIN }” 이걸 입력하라는 건지 밑에걸 입력하라는건지 저도 이해가 안되네요. ^^)a
<Matthew_Kim> 아 크로미움도 설치해서 해봤는데 제 피씨가 이상한지 표시가 안되더라고요 ^^;
<Kolay> 밑에건 explain 까지만 나오는데..
<Matthew_Kim> 아 이게 코드를 입력하라는거였군요.. 그림이 나온다고 착각하고 있었네요..
<Kolay> 위에것과 혼동이 오는데 저는 담당자가 아니니 페이스북 등에서 처리를 부탁해 보는게 어떨까요? 안내문도 좀 고쳐야 되겠습니다.
<Matthew_Kim> 넵 날 밝으면 관리자님께 부탁드려보겠습니다:) 도움 감사드립니다
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-16
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<head|office> 안녕하셍
<head|office> 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 졸린 아침입니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> chat.freenode.net 으로 접속하면
<autowiz> 다른 프리노드 서버로 분산 시키는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저는 지금
<autowiz> verne.freenode.net 으로 접속 되어 있네요
<JasonJang> lexlove: hi~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~  오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<JasonJang> 건강 좀 어떠신지~ auto wiz말고 ㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 아직 많이 병원이신가요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> "많이 병원"?
<lexlove> 아뇨 토요일에 퇴원했어요.^^  병원에서 감기에 걸려서 아직 힘들어요. 몸이 붕뜬거 같은 상태에요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 요즘 감기가 유행이라더니
<lexlove> JasonJang: 장염 걸렸어요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감기까지 걸리셨구나 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 알고요
<lexlove> 집에 가고 싶어요.흑;;;;;
<PotatoGim> 혹여나 libgit2를 쓰셔야 될 상황이 있으신 분이라면...
<autowiz> 저도 그 집에 가고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 감자 안뇽 안뇽...
<PotatoGim> 라이브러리 자체는 무조건 UTF-8입니다...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 매개변수도 UTF-8, 반환 문자열도 UTF-8
<autowiz> 좋구먼 utf-8
<JasonJang> 장염엔 금식 & 끓인 보리차 마시기가 좋아요.
<didee> 안녕하세요 질문 있어서 왔어요! 터미널에서 apt-get으로 rbase를 깔던 도중에
<didee> dpkg: error processing package install-info (--configure):설치한 post-installation 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 2번을 리턴했습니다
<didee> 같은 오류가 나고 그뒤로 install이 안되서... 검색도 해봤는데 안나와서 왔습니다 도와주세요ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 어떤 버젼을 사용하시나요?
<didee> 앗 지금 최신버전 사용중이에요 16.04 LTS
<autowiz> 으음 자세한건 어떤 오류가 났는지 봐야 하는데 일단
<autowiz> apt-get purge rbase 하셔서
<autowiz> 패키지를 지우고 다시 설치해보시겠어요?
<didee> 네 해볼게요!
<didee> 엇 삭제도 안되네요;;
<autowiz> remove 는 안될 수 있는데 purge 도 안되나요?
<autowiz> 롤백 이 되어버린건지
<didee> 음.. /usr/sbin/update-info-dir: 2: export: : bad variable name
<autowiz> 일단 apt-get update 한번 해보세요
<didee> 그건 정상적으로 됐어요 으으...
<didee> 그리고 방금 올린거 바로 다음줄이 dpkg: error processing package install-info (--configure):라고 나오네요
<autowiz> 으음 같은 상황을 연출 하기가 힘들거 같다는 느낌이 드네요
<didee> 질문글을 새로 써서 올려봐야겠어요..
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 영화 곡성이 하도 말이 많길래 보고 왔습니다ㅋ
<lexlove> 저도 보고 싶습니다.ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 집서버 죽었어요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<lexlove> 전기가 잠시 나갔을까요?
<didee> 앗 아까 올린 질문 해결 되었습니다 install-list를 찾아서 삭제하면 되는 문제였어요..
<autowiz> 아이피가 바뀐게 아닐까 하는 생각을 살짝 해봅니다만
<lexlove> 보통 집에 개인서버 만드실때 유동아이피를 그대로 사용하시나요? 아니면 고정아이피를 사용하시나요?
<Ferendevelop> 일반적으로 DDNS를 사용하는편 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 예를 들면 제가 개인 서버를 열 때 도메인을 "ferendevelop.me"라고 한 다음
<Ferendevelop> 유동 IP라서 자주 바뀌는 IP를 실시간으로 저 도메인이랑 맞춰주는겁니다.
<autowiz> 으음 사이렌소리가 들리는거 같은데
<autowiz> 오늘 민방위 훈련이라도 하나?
<lexlove> 앗~ 여기도 싸이렌소리가 납니다.
<Ferendevelop> 도메인은 항상 같고, IP는 바뀌더라도 자동으로 변경해주기 때문에 괜찮아요
<Ferendevelop> 네, 저도 방금 들리기 시작했네요.
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 민방위 훈련이라네요.
<autowiz> 응응 오늘 훈련 맞다는군
<lexlove> 결국 도메인을 하나 사야하는군요.
<lexlove> lexlove   <---- 이 도메인은 아무도 사용하지 않는군요.ㅋㅋ 저도 love를 빼고 싶은데요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 무료 dns 도 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 무료 ddns 사용하는 방법도 있구요
<lexlove> 음 그렇군요. 일단 메모리를 사야겠어요.ㅎ 서버로 구축할 컴퓨터의 메모리가 현재 1GB 입니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그저께 홈플러스 갔는데
<autowiz> 건단보자마자 렉스님 생각이 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 로또에 당첨되면 건담카페 하고 싶은데 로또에 당첨이 안되네요.ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 로또 되면
<bluedusk> 근데 아이피 바뀐거 같네요 다른 서비스는 되는거 보니깐
<bluedusk> 아 근데 접속 안되는게 ssh 서비스만 올려둔 g/w 서버라서. 결국 집에가서 봐야 할거 같아요
<lexlove> bluedusk: 로또되면 뭘하실건가요?
<bluedusk> lexlove: 저 로또 되면 대학교나 다시 다닐꺼에요 전공 바꿔가면서..
<bluedusk> 잘 맞는 전공이면 석사도 하면서
<bluedusk> 아 로또 되면 못하려나.. 서울에 집사고 회사 열심히 다녀야 하나.ㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 ... 저는 대학생도 더 하고싶은 생각이 없습니다. 고등학생이면 몰라도 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 고딩은 무섭..;
<lexlove> 고딩을 왜?????
<autowiz> 10대때로 나이도 돌려주면 좋을텐데... 싶어서요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 그건 로또가 되어도 지금은 불가능하잖아요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러면 저는 공부 열심히해서 검사가 될려고 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 제가 잠결에 엉뚱한 말을 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그럼 미래로 가셔야.... 냉동인간이 되셔야겠습니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 로또 되면 제 주위에 집 필요하신분들 집몇채 사드리고 싶네요
<lexlove> 금요일에 일을 안했더니 일이 허벌라게 많네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다들 현장나가셔서 혼자 있는데 열심히 일하고 있습니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 힘내십시요 lex 님
<Ferendevelop> 오늘부터 인수인계 시작입니다, 떨리네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 잘될거얔
<Ferendevelop> 옙ㅎㅎ 괜히 혼자 느끼는건진 몰라도 분위기가 사뭇 다르네요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 더큰걸해야지
<Ferendevelop> 옙 그래야죠ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아오
<head|office> 오늘 와이프랑 같이 식사 하려는데 실장이 못가게 막네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 에효 이놈의 직장..
<head|office> 덕분에 와이프는 혼자 집에서 고기 먹는다는군요... ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 아 가슴아프다...
<autowiz> feren 이는 더 큰 주유소로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 정유사를 하나 차려버려~ ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 아아
<head|office> 퇴근하고싶다
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?!
<darknite> hello
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ정유사라ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-17
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 좋은날 되세요~~
<head|office> dkssud
<head|office> 안녀아세요!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 출장갑니당~
<autowiz> 흐므 튕겼었네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 며칠 전부터 하루 두끼 먹기 시작했는데 힘드네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하루 2끼가 힘들다니 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 그것도 힘들어서 일부러 애매한 시간대에 밥 먹고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오전 10시에 밥 먹어서 점심을 버티고, 오후 4시쯤에 먹어서 저녁을 버티고 그러고 있습니다ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그러면 시간차이가 넓어져서 더 힘들지 않아?
<Seony> 점심 저녁은 원래 시간대로 먹고, 아침만 안먹어보지
<Seony> 그리고 배가 고프면 물을 마셔봐.  우리 뇌는 배고픈 거랑 목마른 거랑 구분을 잘 못한대.
<Ferendevelop> 오 정말요?
<Seony> 아침 한 끼 빠지는건 모르겠는데, 그거 빼서 점심 저녁 스케쥴을 다 조정해버리면 생활이 완전히 달라지니까 당연히 힘들 수밖에 없지
<autowiz> 진정 몸매를 만들고 싶다고 절실히 생각하면
<autowiz> 덜먹어도 버틸 수 있어
<autowiz> 나는 습관적으로 먹던 매 끼니를 그냥 배고플때만 자연스럽게 먹게 되더라고
<Ferendevelop> 누나 생각하면서 버텨 보고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전엔 매끼니먹을때마다 배고파서 먹고는 배불러서 몇시간동안 힘들었는데
<autowiz> 지금은 자연스럽게 한두끼 먹으면서 속도 편하고 너무좋아
<autowiz> 정신을 맑게 명상도 좀 하고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz, 드디어 공복의 편안함을 꺠우치셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 어쩌다 이지경까지 왔는지 모르겠네요.
<Ferendevelop> 오오
<autowiz> 어릴땐 하루중에 몇시간은 배고픈게 당연했는데
<Ferendevelop> 저도 그 경지까지 도달하고 싶습니다
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 보통 빠르면 1주일, 늦어도 2주일이면 적응해
<autowiz> 어느순간 쉬지않고 먹고있는 절 발견했지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> feren : 나는 계속 최면을 걸어. 밥 안먹어도 지방을 태우면 괜찮다고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 실제로도 그렇기도 하고
<autowiz> 철인3종경기 같은거하면
<Ferendevelop> 오오, 메모해야겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 수영하는동안 정확히는 모르겠는데 몸에 지방 수킬로를 태운데.
<autowiz> 사람은 물만먹어도 20일인가 살 수 있기도 하고. ( 음 이건 좀 몸에 무리가 많이 가겠지만)
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 예전에 간헐적단식 다큐에 나왔던 내용인데 배고플 때 꼬르륵 소리 나잖아.  그게 지방을 태우기 시작한다는 신호로 생각하라는 내용이 있었던 것 같아
<autowiz> 서니님 말씀도 도움이 됐습니다.
<autowiz> 배고플때 안먹으면 그만큼 살빠지는 거라고... 무엇보다 도저히 저는 이상태로는 못살겠어요
<autowiz> 너무 불편하고 , 옷 맵시도 안살고.
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ  저도 그랬어요
<autowiz> 예전 모습으로 되돌려놓고 말겠다고 결심했지요.
<Ferendevelop> 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 근데 이 새벽에 이런 얘기 하고 있자니 배고프네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 운동도 하다보면 이게 정말 너무 재미있거든
<autowiz> 근육생기는것도 느껴지고 , 눈에 보이기도 하고
<Seony> 근육 나오는게 눈에 보이면 재밌기 시작하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 남자는 힘이야~ 위급할때는 실력행사도 할 수 있어야 하지 않겠어?
<Ferendevelop> 맞습니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 헐 벌써 세시네요
<autowiz> 그러고보니 일정표는 나왔는고?
<Ferendevelop> 거의 다 잡혔습니다
<Ferendevelop> 근데 갑자기 인수인계 시작해서 좀 꼬였습니다ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 생각보다 오래 걸리네
<Ferendevelop> 이번주 금요일 심야 근무를 마지막으로 일이 끝나서
<Ferendevelop> 첨에 만들긴 만들었는데 모든 계획이 그렇듯 비현실적이라.. 계속 수정해보고 있어요
<autowiz> 매일 일정 페이지나 , 일정시간을 수학의 정석 보는데 보내보길 바래~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수학, 논리, 알고리즘 이런거 재미 붙이면 재미있거든... 으음... 재미 붙이면 재미 있다라... 말이좀 이상한거 같기도 하고
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 노력해보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 1년 365일은 예나 지금이나 똑같을진데 , 자꾸 시간이 빨리가는거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 생각의 속도가 느려져서 그런건지 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그거 이유가 있었다고 봤는데 기억이 잘 안나네요
<autowiz> 자동차에 비유하는 사람도 있더라구요. 10대 때는 10km/h 20대에는 20km/h 30 대에는 30
<autowiz> 점점 시간이 빨리가는거 같다고
<Seony> 확실한건 나이를 먹어가면서 그렇게 느끼는 건 맞아요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: http://ppss.kr/archives/21204
<Ferendevelop> 이거 말씀하시는거에요?
<Seony> 나이 먹으면서 뇌에서 처리하는 정보량이 둔화해서 그랬었나...
<Ferendevelop> 여기서 4번 항목인듯 합니다.
<autowiz> 뇌가 점점 느려지는건지 ..  시간을 소중히 써야하는데 말입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 어 맞아.  이것도 있고 다른 것도 하나 있었어
<autowiz> 수학의 정석이 두권이었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 일단 한권 보는데 몇일이나 걸릴려나?
<autowiz> 감이 아예 안올 수 도 있겠네
<autowiz> 하루 10장 보기 힘들 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 일단 노력해봐봐
<Ferendevelop> 아직 감이 안 오네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-18
<webchat_autowiz> 냠냠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<PotatoGim> 수학독본도...
<autowiz> 감자감자~
<autowiz> 보고싶....  아니 내가 왜이러지 ...
<autowiz> 너 나한테 무슨짓을 한...
<autowiz> ........  뭐 별거아닌데 , C 컴파일 로그(워닝,에러) 로그들 보는데 그냥보니까 좀 귀찮아서 , 텍스트 에디터로 열어서보는데
<autowiz> Language Highlight 기능을 어떤 언어로 하는게 좋을까 해서. ㅋㅋ 일단 원래 작성된 언어랑 같은( C ) 걸로 하는게 당연하지만 제일 잘 보이긴 하는데
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘도 좋은하루 되시는거지요? ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 네. 어제 교통사고건 처리가 끝났습니다.^^;;
<autowiz> 몸은 많이 회복 되셨어요?
<lexlove> 덕분에 많이 좋아졌습니다.
<autowiz> 덕분이라뇨 민망하구로 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이야기 들어주셔서 많이 도움이 됐어요.^^
<autowiz> 원만하게 합의가 된건가요?
<lexlove> 네. 보험회사 보상과에서 말씀하신대로 처리 됐다고 합니다. 입원안하기, 렌트 안하기, 차량수리 100% 해주기  ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제차 수리비 : 75만원정도  앞차 수리비 : 220만원정도
<autowiz> 뭐 사람 크게 안다친걸 다행으로 생각하게 되더라구요
<autowiz> 어찌 사고는 렉스님이 나셨는데 제 허리가 이렇게 아플까요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<autowiz> 고통 전이 뭐 이런건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그런가봅니다.^^
<lexlove> 일단 제차는 브레이크쪽을 손봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 빗길이나 눈길에서 ABS 가 어지간한 사람보다는 제동력을 높여주긴 하지만 ,
<autowiz> 정말 미끄러운길에서는 답이 없습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 ABS 가 동작하면 차가 막 휙~~ 돌아가는 일은 적어집니다.
<autowiz> 빗길이라 풀브래이크 밟으면 순간적으로 브레이크가 동작안하는듯한 느낌이 들 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저는 빙판위에서 브레이크 밟았는데 텅텅텅 소리나면서 브레이크가 뭐 거의 안밟은거랑 같았습니다.
<autowiz> 미심쩍은건 미리 점검을 받는게 좋으실거같습니다.
<autowiz> 정확히 어떤 문제인지는 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 아~ 나 에러보다 무서운게 워닝이었네요 ... 생각지도 못했던곳에서 한참 고생했습니다.
<autowiz> 급하다고 워닝무시했더니 SEG FAULT 가 ㅠㅠ
<PCHarley> ABS는 제동력보다는 제동시 조향력을 높여주죠...사실 빙판에서 미끌어지기 시작하면 ABS, EBS, 자체 제어장치 다 소용 없어지죠... 그냥 기도하수밖에는....;;;
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 후쿠시마 원전 제염작업원 40대 남성의 유체가, 건설회사 부지내에서 시트에 말려 묻힌 상태로 발견됨. 사장과 용의자 6명이 검거됨.  http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20160517-00010009-minyu-l07 -_-
<Seony> 헐...
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 지금까지 한국만화나 게임, 심지어 소설(;;)에서도, 일본 진출시에 "일본어를 잘 아는 한국인"이 일본어로의 번역을 맡는 경우가 많아서, 그것이 실패의 한 원인. 한국어→일본어 번역은 "한국어를 잘 아는 일본인"이 맡아야 좋은 결과물이 나옴.
<autowiz> 저도 가끔 차타다가 기도할때가 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> HolyKnigh_t 맞는거 같습니다. 어느언어든 그나라의 문화가 녹아있고
<autowiz> 미묘한 어감 느낌 같은게 있는데 그걸 제대로 이해하기가 힘들 가능성이 상당히 크거든요
<Seony> 그러고보니 워크래프트 영화 개봉이 한 달 남았네요
<Seony> 스토리가 와우 기반인줄 알았더니, 아예 워크래프트 1부터 시작한답니다.
<razGon_i7> ALOHA!
<razGon_i7> 아무래도 대결구도는 1이 더 낫죠
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<didee> 안녕하세요 또 질문이 있어서 찾아왔는데요!
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<didee> ttf-mscorefonts-installer << 얘를 apt-get으로 받아오는데 sourceforge에 문제가 있는거같아서 대처를 어떻게 해야할지....여쭤보러 왔어요!
<didee> 정확히 말하면 다운로드 받아올 사이트 자체에서 응답이 없는데 이럴땐 어떻게 해야할까요?
<didee> 엇 다시 시도해보니까 허가 거부가 뜨네요
<autowiz> 왜 소스포지에서 문제가 있다고 생각하신건가요?
<autowiz> ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4 는 우분투 저장소에있는거같은데요
<didee> 그게 그 GUI에서 오류메세지 팝업이 뜬 다음에 설치를 하면..
<didee> 권한 없음이나 서버 응답을 기다리다 꺼져서요
<didee> 근데 apt-get으로 확인해보니까 패키지가 이미 설치되어있는 상태인데 이게 무슨일인지 @_@
<autowiz> 으음 이상하네요
<didee> ㅠㅠ이러다 날려먹으면 이불뒤집어쓰고 울것같네요....
<autowiz> 패키지가 이상하실때는
<autowiz> 설정파일 백업하시고 재설치 하시는게 일반적으로 깔끔합니다.
<HolyKnight> 그츄 현지인이 번역하는게 나은듯
<autowiz> 다른 버젼에서 업그래이드 하셨거나
<autowiz> 수동으로 저장소 건드리신건지 ,, 좀 잘 안생기는 경우를 자꾸 격으시는거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<didee> ㅠㅠ으으.. 감사합니다!
<razGon_i7> 모두 맛점하세요.
<razGon_i7> 왓는가? 산유국에서온 백수
<Ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 아직 백수까진 아닙니다! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그래 1인기업 CEO라고 할께.
<razGon_i7> 페런개발CEO
<Ferendevelop> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세용 :)
<Ferendevelop> funfunyoo: 안녕하세요.
<funfunyoo> Ferendevelop: 넵, 감사합니당 :)
<autowiz> 맛점들 하셨습니까요
<autowiz> 안그래도 펀펀 형님께 전화 한통 드릴까 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 지내시지요?
<funfunyoo> 잘 지내십니당 :)
<funfunyoo> 졸려서 문제지 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> bluedusk: 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk>  다들 점심 맛있게 드셨는지요..
<Ferendevelop> 저는 점심 패스 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> Ferendevelop: 동지군!
<Ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 대신 운동 하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 잣어...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 베이글 하나 먹었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://keijapan.tistory.com/m/post/entry/%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%EC%9D%B8%EC%9D%B4-%EC%9D%BC%EB%B3%B8%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%EC%A7%91%EA%B5%AC%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0-%EC%A0%90%EC%A0%90-%ED%9E%98%EB%93%A4%EC%96%B4%EC%A7%84-%EC%9D%B4%EC%9C%A0?dmp_channel=property
<HolyKnight> 클릭 잘되나유?
<lexlove> 전 여기서 클릭하면 거의 안열려서 복사후 크롬에 붙여넣기해서 봤어요.
<lexlove> 개념없는 뇨자네요. >.<
<lexlove> 클릭 잘되네요.ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아....
<HolyKnight> 클릭안되는경우있군유
<lexlove> 아뇨 클릭은 되는데 안열리는 경우가 있어요. 망할 익스플로러...
<Ferendevelop> 전 클릭 잘 됩니다
<PCHarley> 해외에서 한국인 사기치는 사람은 한국인이라는 말이 있죠...
<wryyyyy> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 내일 뵈요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 시스코 스위치가 특정 주소로 가는 패킷만 차단하는 거 같은데요, 이거 알아보려면 어떤 명령어로 확인해야할까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> access-list에는 안나오는 거 같거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 특정 주소만 허용한다던가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 목적지의 라우팅 테이블에 출발지 네트워크가 없으면 응답이 없다는걸 이제야 알게됐군요..
<disker> hi
<disker> 안녕하세요
<disker> 오 한글되네..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<disker> 반갑습니다
<disker> 일하면서 딴짓하기엔 터미널만한게 없는것같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 터미널로 irc하시나보네요
<disker> 카카오톡 엑셀스킨따위 압살해버리는 위장력..
<disker> 네 갑자기 생각나서 해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<disker> 탭기능있는 irc 클라이언트가 있었던거같은데..뭐였드라
<ircCloud^Seony> 다 있지않나요? irssi, bitchx 등등...
<disker> 윽 제가 못찾는거였네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 아... 격렬하게 아무것도 하기 싫은 날입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근이나 해야겠네요.  나중에 뵈요.
<autowiz> ircCloud^Seony:  ACL 보는 명령을 사용해야 할까요?
<autowiz> 라우팅을 봐야 할까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아뇨 위에 설명드린대로,
<autowiz> 아 설명을 늦게봤네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 목적지의 라우팅 테이블에, 출발지 네트워크가 없으면 응답이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하이라이트 걸린거만 보고 급하게 말씀드려서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 좀 이해는 안가네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 수신자 입장에서는 송신자 네트워크가 라우팅 테이블에 없어도 접속이 된다고 알고있었거든요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 또 생각해보니 말이 안되긴 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네트워크의 세계는 참으로 오묘하고 또 오묘하군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 음... 다른 원인이 있을 가능성은 없나요?
<autowiz> PC 단 이라던가
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕~ 안녕~
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요. ^^ 환자분들이 간간히 오는데.. 늘어지는 이느낌....
<razGon_i7> 왓는가. 산유국에서 온 모세여
<razGon_i7> Ferendevelop: 모세.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> Ferendevelop, 어제밤에 무슨 일로 =ㅅ= (퀭...)
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 산유국도 내일이면 끝납니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Ferendevelop> DarkCircle: 아, 어제 여쭤볼께 있었는데 해결했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 끝과 시작은 늘 붙어있지
<autowiz> 끝이기도하고 새로운 시작이기도하고
<razGon_i7> 그래서 모세라고 한거임.
<razGon_i7> 모세가 왕자였다가 방랑인이 되거든.ㅋ
<autowiz> (캬~ 이런 교과서 같은 말을 ㅋㅋ)
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 이제 제 길을 찾아 떠냐야죠
<razGon_i7> 주유소에 핏박받는 알바생을 해방시키러..ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 반년 정도 시간 여기서 일하면서 많은걸 배워갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 마이크로소프트 홀로렌즈를 써봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오 어떤가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 디스플레이의 크기가 너무 작아
<ircCloud^Seony> 마치 이런 안경 같은?  http://nichegamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/hideo-kojima-05-29-15-1.jpg
<autowiz> 화면에 갑자기 어떤 남자가 나와서 깜짝 놀랬네요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 신기하긴 신기해.  착용감도 편하고
<razGon_i7> 아...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 유명하신 분이죠
<razGon_i7> 가격이 얼마죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 소비자용은 아직 출시되지 않았구요, 개발자용 버전이 200만원인가 그래요
<razGon_i7> 코지마..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 코지마 히데오 감독이라고...
<razGon_i7> 역시 그분이셧군요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 메다르 기아루
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 요즘 메탈기어솔리드 플레이 중입니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저는 MSX2때 재미있게 하고 그뒤로는 소식을 듣습니다.
<razGon_i7> 전설이 되었다고.
<ircCloud^Seony> 특이한게 이 홀로렌즈가 방 안의 물건들을 인식하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 높낮이라던가 벽이라던가...
<razGon_i7> 소비자용은 싸게 나올까요?
<razGon_i7> 아니면 비싸게?
<ircCloud^Seony> 책상 위에 뭔가를 올려놓을 수도 있고,
<razGon_i7> 이게 나오면 정말 엄청난 변화가 올겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 서로 상호작용이 가능한 오브젝트 같은걸 올려놓을 수가 있어요
<razGon_i7> 구글 글라스 보고 사고 싶었는데.
<razGon_i7> 홀로렌즈 보니 사고 싶었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 결정적으로 시야가 너무 좁아서...
<razGon_i7> 아... 적용시야가 적군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 위에 코지마가 쓰고있는 안경 정도로 보시면 됩니다
<Ferendevelop> 시야가 좁은게 아쉽네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 시야가 좁은게 다가 아냐
<ircCloud^Seony> 해상도도 낮아
<Ferendevelop> 헐.. 아직은 시기상조인 느낌이 드네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뭐 어쩔 수 없는게, 초창기 버전인데다 아직 기술의 발전이 모자라니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 아직도 소비자용 버전이 언제 나올지 결정이 안된거지
<Ferendevelop> 제가 한 서른? 마흔이면 안경형 기기가 보편화 되겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 10년 전만 해도 스마트폰이라는 물건은 꿈도 못꾸던 시대였어
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 당시에 핸드폰은 이래야한다 라며 스마트폰 같은 물건을 설명하던 사림이 매도당했던 시절이지 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 인터넷에 글 쓴 사람요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그 사건 모르지?
<ircCloud^Seony> 되게 유명한 성지글인데
<ircCloud^Seony> Ferendevelop: http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humordata&no=1486928
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 읽고 와 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> UMD 라는 기기의 컨셉이 나오고 , 어찌어찌 하다보니 스맛폰이 나왔다
<ircCloud^Seony> Ferendevelop: 저 글 보면, 현재 스마트폰이 하는 모든 기능이 다 들어있는데, 제일 첫번째 댓글 보면 겁나 웃기지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 두세가지는 아직 안되는구나 ㅎㅎ  5.1채널 스피커에 700기가 하드 등등...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아, 그 글 봤었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 5.1 채널은 으음... 물리적인 한계가
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼, 저게 2006년도 글이야
<autowiz> 와우 댓글들 읽는데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 10년 사이의 기술 발전을 봐바
<autowiz> 뭐랄까 기분이 묘하네요
<Ferendevelop> 어마어마하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 1996년과 2006년 사이의 기술발전이랑, 2006년과 2016년의 기술 차이는 차원이 달라
<ircCloud^Seony> 너 마흔 되기 전에는 솔직히 현재로서는 예측할 수가 없지
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 아 문명 가속화 군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘의 주제는 문명인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 네.  발전 그래프가 직선이 아니라, x^2 형태의 포물선 수준이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 오늘 제가 마이크로소프트 홀로렌즈를 시험해보고 왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 그 때되면 알겠죠ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 몸속에 보조장치를 삽입하는 시대가 되어있을지도 모르지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그건 한 5년 ~10년정도면 될거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 오~~~~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 일단 그 "특이점"을 기다리는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 2022년에서 2023년으로 예상되는 그 시기...
<autowiz> 어쩌면 정말로 존 코너가 필요해질지도 모릅니다.
<autowiz> 그러면 저는 사라코너를 찾아서 지금 빨리 결혼을 ...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 전 어릴때 2020년이 되면 정말 "2020 원더키드"처럼 될 줄 알았어요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아직 4년 남았네요
<autowiz> 저도 가능할 수도 있겠다고 생각하면서 그 애니를 봣었지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이세돌 바둑기사 탈퇴했네요
<autowiz> 탈퇴요? 어디서요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: http://sports.media.daum.net/sports/general/newsview?newsId=20160519120504352&RIGHT_SPORTS=R8
<autowiz> 뭐 바둑만 계속 둬주시면 되지요 저분은
<autowiz> 썩히긴 아까운 머리잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 IBM에서 왓슨한테 한국말 가르치는 중이라는데, 완성되면 대화 한 번 걸어보고 싶네요
<autowiz> 어느순간엔 오겠지요
<autowiz> 내가 대화하는상대가 인공지능이라는걸 나중에 알아차리는 순간이
<autowiz> 조금 당황스러울거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 이세돌 분은 한국바둑에 혁신을 가지고 오실려는거 같네요
<autowiz> 뭐 그런사람도 있어야 세상이 더 좋아지지 않을까 생각합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 ㅠ.ㅠ 흑흑흑
<funfunyoo> 방금 사다리 게임에 걸렸....... ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 앗~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 지난 번 막내가 걸린 걸 넘 좋아해서 문제가 된건지... ㅠ.ㅠ 흑흑흑
<lexlove> 뭘 먹는건가요?
<autowiz> 보통은 뭘 먹을때 많이 하지요
<autowiz> 대차게 쏘셔야 할듯 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 요즘엔 덥기도 하고 졸립기도 해서 주로 커피를 하더라구여
<funfunyoo> 간혹 간식꺼리 도 하는 듯 하고
<funfunyoo> 대차게 쏘는 건 저녁에나..... ;;;;;
<razGon_i7> 로그곡선이죠.
<razGon_i7> 윈도우10 무료업그레이드가 1년뒤에 구매를 해야 되는 모드였나요?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요.
<razGon_i7> 사업자는 구매해야 하나?
<Ferendevelop> 사업자도 무료로 알고 있어요!
<razGon_i7> 그래? 진료프로그램 업체는 왜그러지?
<razGon_i7> 1년뒤에 요금 낼거다라고 이야기 하던데..
<razGon_i7> 좀 이상해서
<Ferendevelop> 1년 안에 업그레이드 안 하면 아니에요?
<Ferendevelop> 업그레이드 기간이 얼마 안 남긴 했는데. 월 7월까진가
<Ferendevelop> Enterprise 제품군도 무료 업그레이드 대상으로 알고 있는데 말이죠..
<razGon_i7> 그래서 내가 물어본거임.
<razGon_i7> 윈7판으로만 하길래.
<razGon_i7> Seony: 저녁이군요.
<Seony> 네 8시 반입니다
<Seony> 게임하다가 졸고있길래 끄고 좀 자다 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 5시간빠른 어제.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 윈도우10은 무료 업그레이드죠?
<razGon_i7> 1년뒤에 라이센스 요금 나오는게 아니라.
<Seony> 윈도우10 출시일 이후로 1년 이내에 업그레이드하는 것만 무료일 거에요
<razGon_i7> 아. 그렇죠.
<razGon_i7> 저희 진료용프로그램을 윈10으로 업그레이드 해서 설치하려고 하니 하지말라네요
<Seony> 어플 호환성 때문에 그럴 거에요
<Ferendevelop> 제 생각도 그렇습니다
<razGon_i7> 그것도 아는데.
<razGon_i7> 문제는 윈10 으로 무료업그레이드에 따른 프로그램의 업데이트 시간이 있었음에도 불구하고 어렵다는거죠
<lexlove> 출장갑니다.^^;
<Ferendevelop> 대부분 잘 안 하죠..
<autowiz> 어플들은 대부분 안정화가 됐다고 생각합니다. 아직 윈10에서 안돌아가는 프로그램은 업데이트? 업그래이드? 가 느린편인거 같다는 생각입니다.
<razGon_i7> 못하는게 아니라 안하는게 아닌가라는 생각이 듭니다.
<razGon_i7> 솔직히 윈10으로 업해도 괜찮은 버전이 다음달이라도 나온다면 모를까... 이건 직무유기입니다.
<razGon_i7> 이게 한번 계약맺으면 갑을이 바뀌는 상황이라...쩝
<Ferendevelop> 안 하는거죠...
<razGon_i7> dd
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 파악햇다.
<razGon_i7> 프로그램 충돌이나 오류가 나온다더라.
<Ferendevelop> 개발사가 업뎃 해줘야겠네요
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_i7> 그딴 개념 없는 회사임.
<head|office> dkssud
<head|office> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그런 개념 없는 회사ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/05/19/story_n_10042448.html?ncid=fcbklnkkrhpmg00000001
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sQQmSalRUcPXFz8uJodAcxrad_19oHAlvCSj35VVX3c/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 후... 넘 덥네요.
<razGon_i7> 뭐 대만의 그것에 비할바는 못되지만.ㅋ 더위가 넘 빨리 왓어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 벌써 더워졌군요
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 오늘 광주 32도...
<razGon_i7> 구글은 29도라네요.
<razGon_i7> 문제는 최저온도가 14-15도.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 일교차의 끝판왕입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 엄청나군요
<razGon_i7> 제가 더위를 잘타는 편이라 반팔입고 나오는데 기온은 찬데 햇빛이. 쬐는 느낌 납니다
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-20
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 더위를 많이 타는 편이라 더운 날씨는 진짜 싫습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_i7> 근데 그런문제가 환자가 없는 문제로...ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 하아~ 이 양쪽 새끼손가락이 둘다 아파서 타이핑 하는데 좀 불편하네요
<hglim> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 새끼손가락으로 뭘 하셨길래요 ㅎㅎ
<hglim> 혹시 LG그램 노트북에 우분투 설치시 그래픽 깨짐현상에 대한 해결을 아시는 분 계신지요?
<razGon_i7> 아마도 리눅스 드라이버의 문제인거 같은데..
<hglim> 처음 설치해서 1~2분 정도는 괜찮은데요... 조금 지나면 색이 변조되면서 깨지더라구요.... 구글링으로 해결은 안되더라구요
<hglim> 뾰족한 해결방안이 아직 없는건가요?
<razGon_i7> 버젼이 몇이죠?
<hglim> 그램은 2015년식이고 우분투는 14.04입니다. 우분투 상위버전은 호환되는건가요?
<hglim> 일단 오늘 퇴근후에 16.04버전을 그램에 설치해보겠습니다. 해결방안 아시는분은 연락바랍니다. hiaa0909@gmail.com
<razGon_i7> 아마도 다음LTS버전이 지원이 될수도...
<autowiz> 오른쪽은 넘어지면서 다치고
<autowiz> 왼쪽은 문틈에 살짝 끼였네요
<autowiz> 많이 심하진 않아서 각도에 따라 괜찮기도 하고 좀 아프기도 한데
<autowiz> 정상일때보다는 확실히 어렵긴 하네요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 어느덧 점심 시간..
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요.
<HolyKnight_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4jA86xuK/Screenshot_2016-05-20-11-56-25-1.png
<HolyKnight_> 기분좋네유 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 요즘 날씨는 매너가 없네요
<Seony> 온도차이가 심해서요?
<bluedusk> 너무 더워요
<autowiz> 많이 덥네요 오늘
<autowiz> 와우 홀리님 기분 좋으시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<MoonStone> 안녕하세요...^^
<MoonStone> Jun입니다... 하도 겹쳐서 아이디 바꿨습니다
<Ferendevelop> MoonStone: 안녕하세요
<MoonStone> Ferendevelop: 안녕하세요~ 날이 너무 더워졌네요ㅕ
<head|office> 너\\\안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<MoonStone> 백수된지 20일 됐습니다....하하하하;;;;
<Ferendevelop> 전 오늘 심야 근무 서면 백수 1일차 들어갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<MoonStone> 엥???
<MoonStone> 무슨일이 있으신가요..?
<Ferendevelop> 마지막 근무입니다ㅎㅎ 저도 일 그만 두기로 했어요
<Ferendevelop> 알바인데요 뭐ㅎㅎ
<MoonStone> 저도 곧 알바가 필요한 시점이 올것 같은데....
<Ferendevelop> 알바는 왜요?
<razGon_i7> 한가로운..
<razGon_i7> 나잇님 축하요.
<razGon_i7> 모세왔는가?
<Ferendevelop> 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<MoonStone> 지금 국비지원하는 프로그래밍 과정 듣기 시작하려고 하거든요.. 근데 이게 4개월 반이라....
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 그럼 이제 뭐 할거야?
<MoonStone> 중간에 돈이 필요할듯 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MoonStone, 이번 기회에 아이디 등록시키세요
<MoonStone> Seony: 아이디 등록이요..?(정말 모르는..)
<Ferendevelop> MoonStone: Freenode 아이디 등록 말씀하시는 것 같아요
<Seony> NickServ라고해서 대화명을 등록시키는 제도가 있어요
<MoonStone> 아... 아까 처음 아이디 썼을때 뭔가 본거 같아요
<Ferendevelop> Freenode 서버에서 /msg NickServ register 비밀번호 이메일
<Ferendevelop> 주소인가 이렇게 등록할 수 있고 인증 메일로 인증 해주면 끝납니다
<Seony> 이번에 저희 부서장 6개월간 휴가 갈거라고 미팅하자네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 승진은 내년으로...
<HolyKnight_> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 아직도 vim이냐 서블라임 텍스트냐의 고민에서 헤어나질 못하겠군요
<Seony> 돈주고 산 프로그램이니 아까워서라도 잘 쓰고싶지만, 의외로 유행에 구애받지않고 앞으로도 영원히 건재할 것 같은 vim...
<Ferendevelop> 전 ST 깔려는 있는데 이상하게 자꾸 VIM 쓰고 있어요..
<Seony> 나도 깔려있긴 둘 다 깔려있어
<Seony> 맥에서도 MacVim 쓰거든
<Seony> 폴더 네비게이션이 좀 불편하긴 하지만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> wbond가 만들어서 파는 sftp 플러그인까지 구입했는데...
<Ferendevelop> ST 플러그인요?
<Seony> 어 되게 잘만들었지
<Ferendevelop> 사볼까 말까 고민 했었는데 ㅎㅎ 전 ST를 은근 안 쓰게 되서 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Seony> 그러면 그냥 vim에 올인해
<Seony> 나처럼 고민하지 말고
<Seony> 에디터는 하나라도 제대로 잘 쓰는게 중요하거든
<Seony> 에디터 잘 쓰는 것도 능력이야
<Ferendevelop> 그래야겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 VIM은 범용성도 좋고 하니
<Ferendevelop> matthewkim: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> :D
<Seony> 사실 ST2 처음 봤을 때 겉모습이나 이런저런 기능이 너무 맘에 들어서 사긴 했는데, 지금은 좀 후회돼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 vim에 올인할걸
<matthewkim> 맥북에어를 사려고 하는데 i5에서 i7로 선택하면 20만원이 추가되네요
<matthewkim> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐 씨퓨 값이 엄청나군요
<matthewkim> 그냥 저장장치 용량만 올려서 구매해야겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 128GB는 좀 모자랄거 같아서
<Ferendevelop> 전 그럼 VIM으로 가겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 256도 부족합니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<matthewkim> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop>  애플 옵션 가격이 너무 비싸서 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 사실 일하기 싫어서 도망쳐왔습니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 금방 붙잡혀 갈거 같지만요
<razGon_i7> 256도 금방찹니다.
<razGon_i7> 우와.... 넘 덥네요
<razGon_i7> 그래서 제가 SD카드를 넣어서 씁니다.
<matthewkim> 512로 추가하면 40만원이 더 ...ㅠ
<matthewkim> 맥북프로 가격이 되어버리는군요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ 하죠
<matthewkim> 재부팅좀 하고 오겠습니당
<Ferendevelop> AOC 할인 받으셨죠 매튜님
<matthewkim> 예 교육할인으로 ㅎㅎ 근데 얼마 안빠지더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 14%인가 그럴겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> KMUG인가 여기서 사도 되나요? 여기는 쪼금 더 싸던데
<matthewkim> 5% 더 할인해주네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 거기도 아마 공식 리셀러인가 그럴 거에요
<matthewkim> 오 공식이면 좋네요
<Seony> vim을 하도 안쓴지 오래되다보니, 폴딩 생성하는 것도 기억이 안나네요...
<Seony> :zf 였네요...
<Seony> zc랑 zo는 그렇게 기억이 나는데 zf는 왜 기억이 안나는지..
<razGon_i7> 아.. 정말정말 덥네요
<matthewkim> 벌써 에어컨 가동하고 있습니다 ㅠ
<matthewkim> LCD모니터에서 나오는 열도 어마어마한거 같은데 빨리 LED로 바꿔야겠네요
<Seony> 때이른 더위에 고생 많으시군요
<Seony> 객체지향을 하도 안했더니 이제는 개념조차 까먹어가네요...
<darknite> hello
<head|office> 저 말레이시아 사람 또 왓다
<Ferendevelop> darknite: hi
<darknite> Hi Ferendevelop
<darknite> Hi Ferendevelop
<Ferendevelop> hi. how have you been?
<darknite> Ferendevelop...fine..how about you
<Ferendevelop> fine. i prepare for dinner
<darknite> freat
<darknite> great
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 왜 다들 퇴근안하시는거죠?
<bluedusk> 특히 autowiz 님
<Seony> 오즈님은 원래 24시간 상시대기죠
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 출근합니다~
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 수고하세요
<LinDol> hi all
<wet>  ..
<commania> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> commania: 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 출근했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 저도 근무 중입니다
<autowiz> Feren 오늘이 마지막 근무인가?
<Ferendevelop> 옙. 그렇습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 08시 30분에 근무가 끝납니다.
<autowiz> 길고긴 하루가 되겠구만
<Ferendevelop> 지금 익숙한 이곳이 내일부턴 볼 일이 없다는게 아직 이상하네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아니 이시간에 출근이요?!
<Ferendevelop> 옙ㅎㅎ 심야 근무 입니다
<autowiz> 이참에 피터님도 출근하시지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 싫습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> =)
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아니 펀펀유님도 이시간에 들어오시나요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아니 오늘 모두 야근 약속이라도 한것인지요..?!
<autowiz> 펀펀님도 생각보다 야근이 많으십니다. 다들 잘 모르셔서 그렇지
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 냉랭하게 나가버리시네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 엄청 몽롱하네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 수고하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 알바 오늘 끝나는 거야?
<Ferendevelop> 넵 그렇습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 내일부터는 뭐하는 거야?
<Ferendevelop> 몇 가지 생각 중입니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 서울 가는 것도 고민 중이구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 여행?
<Ferendevelop> 여행은 8월달에 갈 예정이고, 여기서 말한건 그냥 아예 올라가는걸 고민 중입니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 살려고?
<autowiz> 카~ 역시 유전부자는 다르네요 서울을 살려고 하나봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 고민 중입니다ㅎㅎ 말이 고민이지 제 맘은 거의 결정이긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 그렇지요 살지 말지 고민인거지요
<Ferendevelop> 옙 그렇습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아~ 이거 타이밍 이상한데~ ㅋㅋ ( 송중기 흉내 )
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 윈도우에서 vim 쓰기 참 힘들군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 설정파일이 100% 호환이 안되니...
<Ferendevelop> 헐 그런가요
<Ferendevelop> 윈도우에선 쓸 일이 없어서 몰랐네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 번거롭네
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 대충이라도 비슷하게 맞출려고 손보는 중이야
<Ferendevelop> 처음 알았네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 때려쳤어 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우에서는 vim 못쓰겠다
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ포기하신건가요
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 사무실 & 주유기 & 세차기 & 화장실 & 창고 키 반납하고 VIP 카드 말소까지 했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 이제 진짜 마지막이라는게 실감나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 원격서버에 주기적으로 텍스트 파일 하나를 보내야하는데, ftp 말고 보안에 문제가 없는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 아랍왕.... 아니 모세
<ferendevelop> 끝났습니다! ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 그래서 모세.
<razGon_i7> 산유국을 벗어난 양치기
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: scp는 어떨까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> scp는 최초 접속시 터미널에서 반드시 yes/no를 입력해야돼
<ircCloud^Seony> 자동화를 위해 그 과정을 좀 안했으면 좋겠고, 현재 파이썬3로 작업하는데 마땅한 sftp 모듈이 없어
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-21
<ferendevelop> 떠오르는 마땅한 대안이 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 소켓 프로그래밍 해야한
<ircCloud^Seony> 하나
<ircCloud^Seony> 소켓은 하기싫은데
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: VBA에 대한 개념을 이해하기 쉬운 책이나 혹은 사이트 아시는데 있남?
<razGon_i7> 역시 토요일 조용하군요
<autowiz> 출근엔 일 일 일
<HolyKnight_> ㅠ
<HolyKnight_> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=programming+tattoos&newwindow=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiLluDks-vMAhXjnaYKHRBpANAQ_AUIBygB&biw=1290&bih=936#newwindow=1&tbm=isch&q=qr+tattoo
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> QR 코드 문신이라니 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony>  안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘은 날씨가 아주 시원하네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-22
<autowiz> 서울의 날씨는 화창창창 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 드디어 새로운 모니터링 시스템 개발에 들어갔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 클라이언트 쪽부터 만들고 있는데 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> scp 얘기도 그것의 일환인가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 일단 자료를 전송하는 부분은 아직 고민 중이에요
<Seony> 실행 중인 서버의 상태를 모아서 그걸 텍스트로 뿌리는 형태로 했구요,
<Seony> 스스로 업데이트 하는 기능도 넣었습니다
<Seony> 대충 이렇게 나옵니다 https://www.dropbox.com/s/0x0ydibuis4wu66/Screenshot%202016-05-21%2017.44.14.png?dl=0
<Seony> 컬러풀한건 verbose 옵션을 넣으면 나오구요, 아래 json 형태의 출력은 debug 옵션을 넣으면 나오고, 옵션을 안넣으면 아무 것도 출력이 안되는 형태에요
<Seony> 텍스트가 컬러풀하게 나오는 부분도 하드코딩해서 넣은게 아니라, 따로 텍스트를 포매팅하는 클래스를 만들어서 재사용할 수 있게 해놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 종합해서 보여주는쪽을 만들고 계시겠군요
<Seony> 일단 클라이언트단에서 자료를 수집하면 저렇게 텍스트 형태로 모니터 서버에 전송하면, 모니터 서버 측에서 저걸 다시 재가공해서 보여주는 식으로 하려구요
<autowiz> 깔끔하니 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버 쪽에서는 iNode 모니터링 데몬이 파일변화를 감지하면 그걸 받아서 화면에 갱신하는 형태를 생각하고 있어요
<Seony> 텍스트 파일 전송하는걸 소켓으로 안할려고 했던 이유가 데몬 만들기 싫어서 그런건데, inode 감시하려면 결국 데몬을 만들어야하는군요..
<autowiz> 단순 타이머는 좀 그렇지요?
<Seony> 어떤 타이머요?
<autowiz> inode 감시해서 업데이트 한다는 말씀이신줄 알았는데 그게 그게 아닌가 보네요
<Seony> inode는 타이머로 감시하는게 아니에요
<Seony> 리눅스 커널에서 기본으로 제공해주는 기능이라, 파일시스템에 변화가 생기면 실시간으로 알려줍니다
<autowiz> 파일하나에 대한 inode 가 아니라 파일시스템에 대한 변화를 모니터링 하고 싶으신거지요?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 그게 아니구요,
<Seony> 클라이언트단에서 제가 만든 스크립트가 json형태의 텍스트 파일을 서버 쪽 특정 디렉토리로 주기적으로 전송을 할 거에요
<Seony> 그럼 inode 모니터가 그 디렉토리만 감시를 하는 거죠
<Seony> 그 디렉토리 내에서 어떤 변화가 생기면,
<autowiz> 아하
<Seony> UI가 그걸 갱신하는거죠
<Seony> 리눅스 명령어 하나도 안쓰고 오로지 파이썬 제공 모듈로만 시스템 정보를 수집하게 만들어놔서, 어느 서버에서 돌려도 다 똑같이 돌아가더라구요
<Seony> 일단 클라이언트단 스크립트는 이 정도에서, 서버로 파일 전송하는 부분만 해결하면 끝일 것 같은데
<Seony> 서버단 만드는게 어려울 거 같아요
<HolyKnight_> http://m.cafe.daum.net/ssaumjil/LnOm/1619691?svc=topRank&sns=facebook&sns=twitter
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래봐야 대학 졸업하고 취업준비하다보면 결국 고등학교 간판은 무의미해질 걸요
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅎ
<Study> hello
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아이고 서니님 휴일이실텐데 들어오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 뭐 눈 뜨자마자 컴퓨터 키는 거죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 생각해보니 오즈님은 새벽일텐데 들어오셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하긴 늘 계시니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 즐거운 일요일 오후.. 부럽습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 조용하고 나른하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> MoonStone: 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 닉 등록하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<MoonStone> 등록한다고 등록했는데
<MoonStone> 제대로 됐는지 모르겠네요
<MoonStone> 써니님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨 접속할 때 로그인 하시죠?
<MoonStone> 오늘까지도 안했었어요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안하고 계속 가만히 있다보면 강제로 닉네임 변경 당해요.  가끔 보면 guest7890834 이런 분들 있죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 분들이 강제로 닉 변경 당한 사람들이죠
<MoonStone> 아~
<ircCloud^Seony>  /msg nickserv identify password
<MoonStone> 아 이 방에서도 해당 명령어가 먹히는군요;;;ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> msg라는 명령어는 걍 쉽게 말하면 누군가한테 귓속말을 보내는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어느 채널에 있던 관계없이 보낼 수 있죠
<MoonStone> 오호...
<ircCloud^Seony> nickserv라는 사람은, 사용자가 아니라 컴퓨터 프로그램이라서
<ircCloud^Seony> 일련된 규칙으로 귓속말을 보내면 명령어를 처리해주는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 이 방에 있는 chanserv도 그런 프로그램 중 하나죠
<MoonStone> 아하;;;; 이제 알았네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 챈섭 이라고하는데, 쟤는 채널을 테러로부터 보호해주는 역할을 해요
<MoonStone> 아... 겹치진 않았는데... 이 아디가 이미 등록이 되어있다네요 ㅎㅎ
<MoonStone> 뭘로 바꿀지 오늘부터 심각하게 고민좀 해봐야될것 같습니다 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 저번에 등록이 제대로 안됐었나보네요
<MoonStone> 크~
<MoonStone> 아이디 고민이 제일 힘들던데;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 저번에 제대로 등록하신거 맞아요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이미 누가 사용 중이면 등록이 안되거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 위에 알려드린 명령어는 걍 로그인만 하는 명령어에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 명령어를 잘못 알려드렸나 잠시만요
<MoonStone>  /msg nickserv REGISTER 비밀번호 이메일
<MoonStone> 이렇게 하면 등록이 되는거 아닌가요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그건 등록.  identify는 로그인
<MoonStone> 음... 근데 어떻게 로그인이 된거지;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 방금  identify 비번 쳤을 때 로그인 됐다고 떴어요?
<MoonStone> 잘못된 암호를 쳤다고 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러면 저번에 등록이 안된게 맞나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리노드가 워낙 거대한 규모의 서버라서 왠만하면 다 있나보네요
<MoonStone> 그런가봐요....
<MoonStone> 어떤 아이디를 쓸지... 고민좀 해봐야할것 같습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저번에 쓰셨던 jun에다 뒤에 -나 _ 붙여서 다른 이름을 또 붙여보세요
<MoonStone> 그래야겠네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 헉... 도리어 이 아이디가 없네요
<jun>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jun hwllvmymbgda
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥? 헐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 등잔 밑이 어두웠군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 혹시나 했는데..
<jun> 이런 간단한 아이디가 없었을 줄이야 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> jun으로 로그인 하신 거에요?
<jun> 네
<jun> 잠깐 나갔다가 다시 접속해보겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 정상적으로 로그인해서 들어왔습니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ  귀한 닉넴 득템했네요
<jun> 그러게요... 생각지도 못하게 편한 닉네임을 얻었네요
<jun> 뭣 모르고 6개월 가량 쓰긴 했지만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨 계속 하실 거면 닉 등록하는게 좋아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 번 등록하면 평생 쓰거든요
<jun> 이제 전 평생 제 아이디를 가졌습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-15
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하스스톤이랑 스타크래프트는 계정 다를텐데..
<drake_kr> 스타크래프트 계정은 6달만 접속안해도 없어져요
<samahui_x220> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x220> 전 아침부터 회의 회의 회의~
<samahui_x220> 회의 끝나고 다시올께요
<jason_KR> 회의 많은 회사 발전성이 없다고 하던데...ㅎ
<autowiz_> 월요일 아침은 원래 그런거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 블리자드는 계정 안없어집니다.  아마 이메일 주소를 잘못 넣으셨을 거에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 2년 넘게 접속 안했는데도 멀쩡했습니다
<pchero_work> 회사에 직장 동료 중 한명이 회사에 아이를 데려왔는데.. 아마.. 9살? 회사에서 GTA5를 하고 있음... ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 9살에게 GTA라뇨...
<pchero_work> 집에서 플스를 가져와서 놀고있네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 괜찮은듯...? 아마 삭제 버전일려나?
<pchero_work> 깜짝 놀랬는데...
<pchero_work> 운전할때 교통 법규만 지키라고 이야기해줬어요... ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 아무리 삭제 버젼이라도... 차뺏고 때리고 죽이고 총쏘는건 그래도 일건데요
<samahui_TpC> 피만 안보이는게 삭제버젼으로 알고 있습니다
<samahui_TpC> 그다지 아이에게 해줄 게임은 아닌거 같은데요
<pchero_work> 동감이에요. 그런데 이 나라에서는 괜찮다고 생각하는 거 같네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 특히 트레버 첫 등장씬은 저한테도 충격이었는데.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 흠.. 혹시 pjsip 관련해서 작업해보신 분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 아이니까 복잡한건 모르겠고 , 그냥 걷고 뛰고 자동차 운전하고 그거만 하는거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 음.... 그랬으면 좋겠는데.. 음.. 트레버 에피소드 첫 등장씬이... 음. -_-;;; 그런 레벨이 아니어서.. -_-;;;
<samahui_TpC> 저녁 시간인데 입맛이 없네요
<pchero_work> 맛있는거 드셔요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TpC> 그냥  간단하게 밤샘하며 속아프지 않게 먹었습니다
<samahui_TpC> 바나나나 하나 더 먹고 일이나 해야죠
<pchero_work> 에고.. 야근하시는군요. 고생하십니다..
<samahui_TpC> 언제나 야근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 힘내십쇼.
<samahui_TpC> 즐겁게 좋아하는 프로그래밍 하면서 아랫사람들 갈구면서
<samahui_TpC> 넵
<samahui_TpC> 논문도 써야되고 이래저래 할게 많지만 즐겁습니다
<pchero_work> :) ㅎㅎㅎ 즐기는 자 모드이시군요. 이길 수가 없겠습니다. ㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 조용하군요
<samahui_TpC> 배나오기 시작하니까 피곤하고 배고픈 새벽 작업중에도 뭔가 간식 먹기가 두렵군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> dash board 를 한글로 적는데.  대쉬 로 하는게 나을까요 대시로 하는게 나을까요?
<Work^Seony> 저라면 대쉬 라고 적을 겁니다
<autowiz> 네 저도 대쉬로 계속 적고 있었는데 대시로 쓰는분이 계셔서 갑자기 생각을 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 계신곳은 랜섬웨어 피해가 없으시겠군요 . 서니님이 다 잘 막으셔서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 외래어라 어떻게 적든 뜻만 통하면 되긴하지만, 그래도 영어권에서는 sh는 확실히 쉬 라고 발음하거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 저희는 방화벽으로 NetBIOS 관련 포트는 전부 막아놨었거든요
<autowiz> netbios 는 참 예전부터 아직까지 속을 썩이고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-16
<samahui_TpC> 간단하게 영문표기 합니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 영문표기가 걍 제일 간단하고 편하긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 너무 오버해서 한글화하지만 않으시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 저도 예전에는 한글표기로 바꾸기도 햇었지만 ... 위 상황처럼 애매한 발음이나 또 사람들만다 다른 의견들 하며... 귀찮아서 그냥 영문표기를 선호합니다
<samahui_TpC> ㅋㅋ
<saem_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<saem_> 지금 우분투 리얼타임 패치를 해서 쓰는데요
<saem_> 이 버전 설치 이미지를 만드는 방법 있나요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 실무자 입장에서는 겁나서 절대 쓰지 못하는 기능이군요..
<saem_> 법에 걸리는건가요
<Work^Seony> 법이라뇨?
<saem_> 겁나서 쓰지 못하신다길래요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨... 실무자 입장에서는 당연히 겁나서 못쓰죠... 커널을 리얼타임으로 패치했다가 무슨 일 생길지 모르잖아요..
<saem_> 아 그런가요
<saem_> 모션제어때문에 리얼타임패치한건데
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, saem_님이 동접자 수만명짜리 서버를 관리하는 관리자인데,
<Work^Seony> 리얼타임으로 패치했다가 갑자기 서버 멈춰버리면...
<Work^Seony> 뒷감당 가능하시겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<saem_> 아
<saem_> 저는 그냥 로봇관련해서 사용중이라
<saem_> PC랑 T/P만 접속해서 사용해요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그냥 실무자 입장에서 말씀드렸어요.  현업에서는 아예 전혀 고려하지 않는 기능이라서요
<saem_> 아
<Work^Seony> 전혀 고려하지도 않지만, 전혀 도입할 생각도 없구요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 도움드리기가 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 우분투 배포판을 수정하는건 많이 어렵지 않으니까, 배포판 커스터마이징 하는 자료를 한 번 보세요
<Work^Seony> https://www.slideshare.net/UbuntuKorea/2011y06m25d
<saem_> 아 감사합니다
<saem_> 이게 필요했어요 ㅋ
<samahui_TpC> ㅋㅋ 관리자 입장에서 리얼타임 패치라... 잘못될 리스크가 너무 커서 저도 절대 못합니다
<samahui_TpC> 무서워요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: ldap backend로 nfs 로 지정해두면
<bluedusk> 제대로 동작 안하는거 혹시 경험해보셨나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥? ldap backend로 nfs가 가능한가요?
<bluedusk> mbd 가 저장되는 폴더를 nfs 로 마운트 시켜둔거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그거 별로 좋은 아이디어 같지 않은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 저희가 Symas에서 LDAP 기술지원 받을 때 당시에, LDAP 데이터를 SSD 달아서 운영하면 좀 도움이 되냐고 물어봤더니,
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 SSD 다 태워먹을 거라고 했었거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 결국 mdb가 하드디스크 입출력이 겁나 빈번히 일어난다는 얘긴데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 nfs로 돌리면 제대로 동작이 안되는건 어느정도 예상이 될 거 같아요
<bluedusk> 제가 쓰는곳이 계정이 그리 많지 않아서요
<bluedusk> 일단 한번 모니터링해봐야겠네요 i/or가 얼마나 발생하는지
<samahui_pi> 흠... 파이에 올린 우분투 mate에서는 입력기중 nabi가 젤 났군요
<samahui_pi> ibus는 띄어쓰기 오류나네요... 간만에 격으니 당혹스럽네요
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요~
<hkeylocal> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<hkeylocal> 이 방도 정말 오랜만이네요
<commania> .
<hkeylocal_TP> asdf
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 리얼타임패치가..
<drake_kr> 롤링업데이트 말하는게 아니라 xenomai같은.. nano second 단위 클럭을 일정하게 나오도록 만든거에요
<drake_kr> 선점형OS에서 거의 유일하게 취약한게 그거라..
<Work^Seony> 엥 ㅎㅎ 그런거였군요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그 커널 리얼타임 패치는 뭐라고 부르는 건지 알아봐야겠네요
<samahui_pi> 리얼타임 커널 패치?! ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 리얼타임패치가 아니라 라이브 커널 패치였군요
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이3에 무접점 키보드 붙여주니까... 계륵이군요...
<samahui_pi> 다른 걸 다 떠나서... 전력 부족으로 노랑 번개 마크가 뜨네요 ㅋ 물론 작동은 잘 됩니다. 그래서 그냥 경고는 무시중이죠
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요... 키보드라고 전력소모가 다 같은건 아닌가봐요
<samahui_pi> 그런거 같아요.. 특히 지금 라즈베리파이에 붙여준게 해피해킹2가 아니라 백라이트가 들어간 모델이라 더 그런거 같네요
<samahui_pi> 기계식이 아무래도 다른 방식보다는 전기를 더 먹을듯 합니다
<samahui_pi> 그래봐야 얼마 차이도 없겠지만요
<Work^Seony> 전력소모경고 무시하면 아마 보드에 좀 무리가 있을 수 있을 거에요
<samahui_pi> 재미있는게 usb허브(전용 전원갖춘 모델)을 달아주니 저전력 마크가 사라졌네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이 보드가 좋은게 아니다보니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그래봐야 라즈베리라 ㅎㅎ 무시합니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇겠죠.  전원이 있으니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이1,2,3 다써봤는데 이제 더 1에서 2 넘어올때가 성능 향상은 젤 컸고 3은 무선랜과 블루투스 내장 정도가 큰차이고 성능 차이는 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 음 그렇군요.  저는 1만 써봤는데 거기서 너무 실망이 커서 이후로는 안쓰고 있어요
<samahui_pi> 대신 2에서도 안뜨더 저전력 경고가 계속 뜨네요
<samahui_pi> 저도 1에서 실망이 컸던게 오히려 2는? 3는? 이라는 일종의 궁금증으로 다 사버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 1 쓸 때 성능은 둘째치고, 그냥 서버로 설정해서 냅뒀더니 알아서 죽더라구요
<samahui_pi> 우분투 mate 올려서 지금처럼 채팅하고 간단하게 파이썬 개발이나 코딩정도는 쓸만해요
<Work^Seony> 걍 구석에 박아놓고 썼거든요.  몇 달 지나니까 걍 이유없이 죽었어요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ 전력이 불안정 했을지도 모르죠... 아니면 마이크로메모리카드가 죽었을지도...
<samahui_pi> 전 1은 도저히 못쓰겠어서 공부해보겠다는 친구 줘버리고... 2는 nas로 쓰다가 답답해서 영화보고 게임하는 용도로 세팅해서 역시 구석에 버리고... 이제 3만 채팅 및 간단하 자료 업다운 코딩에 쓰네요
<samahui_pi> 거의 nas역활만 하는거 같지만요...
<Work^Seony> 음...
<samahui_pi> 아니다... 거의 채팅 눈팅머신이네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 보드에 들어간 전력 관련 부품이 문제였던거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 2나 3에서 개선이 됐으면 저도 써볼만 하겠네요
<samahui_pi> 조금 기다렸다 4나오면 사세요
<samahui_pi> 메모리 업한다는 소문이 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> 그래픽 코어도 좋아진다는... 그럼 안드로이드 깔아서 쓸 계획 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> LCD 패널도 붙이시면 완전 안드로이드 태블릿 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 전 지금처럼 27인치나 32인치 붙여서 크게 보는게 좋아요 ㅋ 안드로이드 깔아도 대화면 고해상도 머신으로...  모바일 게임이나...ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 모바일 게임 옛날에 한참 하다가, 이제는 못하겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> 액정 위에서 컨트롤 하는 게 좀 불편하기도 하지만, 결국 중요한건 현질 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 전 GPD XD라는 조이패드 달린 안드로이드 기기로 에뮬을 주로 즐기는데... 이게 키매핑이 되서 안드로이드용 rpg도 좀 할 만하더라고요
<Work^Seony> GTA처럼 게임 하나 제대로 만들면 몇 년 동안 돈을 긁어모으는데, 울나라 게임업체는 걍 단기적인 수익만 바라보니...
<samahui_pi> 스마트폰용 게임은 위 게임기 처럼 특별한 경우가 아니라면 조작 문제로 제대로 만들어도 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴은 스마트폰으로 해도 괜찮을 거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 게임은 역시 게임기죠
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴 안해보셨으면 해보세요
<samahui_pi> 전략 시뮬은 괜찮아요
<samahui_pi> 엑스컴 고전 엑스컴은 아는데 ... 신작이면 모르겠네요
<samahui_pi> 스마트폰으로는 삼국지 같은 게임이 최고입니다
<Work^Seony> 아주 고전은 아니구요, 고전을 한 7년 전엔가 리메이크한게 있어요.
<samahui_pi> 한번 해봐야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> XCOM Enemy Unknown인데, 한글도 나옵니다
<samahui_pi> 물론 시간이 난다면요... 요즘은 젤다에 빠져 시간 날때면 그놈만 합니다만.... 얼마전 아버님이 올라오셨다가 스위치 밟으셔서 망가졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 엥 헐... 저런...
<Work^Seony> 젤다가 너무 게임이 불친절해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 수리비가 무지막지일듯해서... 그냥 하나 더 구입하려 봤더니 좀 걸리네요
<Work^Seony> 필드 돌아다니는데 어디에 뭐가 있는지 모르니까 죄다 쑤시고 댕겨야하더라구요
<samahui_pi> 전 초반에 엄청난 난이도 구역에 들어가서 기적적으로 살아돌아온 덕분에 무기가 너무 강해요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저두요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 메인퀘상 만나는 적들은 다 원샷 원킬이네요
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭣두 모르고 던전 들어갔는데, 당시에 몹들이 뎀지 14짜리 칼 주는 상황에서 50짜리 얻어갖구 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 지도도 많이 열어 놨는데... 이거이거 게임기 바꾸면 계정이 있으니 그대로 옮겨질지... 아니면 저장된 기계에만 세이브가 되는건지...
<samahui_pi> 불안해요
<Work^Seony> 스위치는 계정 기반으로 가는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 세이브 데이터는 어디에 저장되는지는 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui_pi> 그럼 다행이구요 ... 계정 기반이라도 동기화 안시키면 기기별 세이브가 다르지 않을까 걱정중 입니다
<samahui_pi> 메모리 삽입구도 있는거 봐서는...
<samahui_pi> 뭐 기계가 와야 할 수 있으니 당분간 일이나 열심히 해야죠
<samahui_pi> gpd xd도 동생이 들고가 버렸고
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보니까,
<samahui_pi> 플스나 엑박은 애들땜시 포기고...
<Work^Seony> 세이브 데이터느 ㄴ무조건 기기 안의 낸드플래시에만 저장된다네요
<samahui_pi> OTL
<Work^Seony> 현재는 세이브 파일을 이동할 수 있는 기능이 제공되지 않는다네요
<Work^Seony> 추후에 클라우드 기반 백업기능을 추가할 예정...
<Work^Seony> 흐 저런... 다시 하셔야하네요..
<samahui_pi> 스위치 와도 ... 그냥 봉인했다가 나중에 연휴라도 만났을때 신나게 달여야겠네요
<samahui_pi> 강한적들 높은곳에 숨어서 폭탄 굴려 죽이던 재미는 당분간 안녕!~ 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 폭탄이 데미지가 생각보다 쎄진 않더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 기스 좀 나는 정도..
<samahui_pi> 네 초반에 그렇게 잡고 후반가면 지형을 잘 이용해서 도망가면서 때려야죠
<samahui_pi> 그래도 초기에 얻어지는 기술중 하나라 꽤 쓰게되더라고요
<samahui_pi> 무엇보다 낭떠러지 같은곳에 있는 적이면 떨어트려서 죽일수 있으니 그것도 괜찮고요
<samahui_pi> 글라이더 생기기 전까지는 위력적으로도 쓸만하죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<samahui_pi> 완전 초반 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 화약통 있으면 좀 좋긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 화약통은 활로 맞추는게 재미있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 제일 재밌는건, 몹들 무기 뺏어서 싸울 때가 제일 재밌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 기습 후 놔둔 무기 주어 쓰면 재미있죠
<samahui_pi> 옷 모으는 재미도 좋았는데...
<samahui_pi> 방한복에 닌자복에 기사옷 젤다이전시리즈 옷... 등등등
<Work^Seony> 진짜 오래 하셨나보네요.
<samahui_pi> 제가 일찍 샀자나요
<Work^Seony> 저는 구석구석 다 뒤져가면서 한다고해서, 플레이타임에 비해서 많이 진행은 못했어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇긴하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 방한복 없을때는 횟불들고 추운지역 돌아야되죠 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 저도 진행은 얼마 안되요
<samahui_pi> 엄청나게 돌아다니면서 이것저것 많이 한거죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 신전들 돌아서 에너지 키워주고 있었죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 확실히 티비 연결해서 하니까 좀 낫긴 하더라구요
<samahui_pi> 에너지가 10칸인가 넘어야 마스터스워드를 얻을 수 있다고 해서
<samahui_pi> 네
<Work^Seony> 걍 액정으로 하면 화면이 작아서 그런가 답답한 면이 없지않은데..
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 피통은 5칸입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 전 그래도 누워서 혹은 회사 의자에 푹 기대 앉아서 하는게 잼나서 들고 하는걸 선호해요
<samahui_pi> 저도 일곱칸인가 까지 밖에 못키웠었어요
<samahui_pi> 초반에 멋모르고 스테미너 올려서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 스태미너 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참 고민스럽죠
<samahui_pi> 오래 날고 높이 오르려면 그게 가장 필요하다 생각해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 모든 게임은 체력이 먼저죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 액션rpg는 피하면 된다 생각해서 스테미너 같은거 먼저 올려요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 엘더스크롤할때도 그랬어요
<samahui_pi> 안맞으면 장땡이다 생각해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 스릴있게 게임을 즐기죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 뭐 안맞으면 되긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 젤다 재미있던게 ... 정말 몰래 접근 급습 도망 다시 몰래 접근 혹은 저격... 이런 패턴으로 어떠한 적도 잡을 수 있어서 좋더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그게 이번 젤다를 엄청 호평하는 부분 중 하나더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 정형화된 방법으로만 몹을 잡아야하는게 아니라 창의적으로 잡을 수 있게끔..
<samahui_pi> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 엘더스크롤보다 더 자유로워요
<samahui_pi> 엘더스크롤은 솔직히 강하지 않으면 못잡는 몹도 있는데 이건 정말 머리 잘 쓰면 어떻게든 잡아지더라고요
<samahui_pi> 말도 세마리 길들여 놨었는데 ㅜㅜ 내 wild thing... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 세이브 날아갔다 생각하니... 말이 가장 그립군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 3칸짜리 말이에요?
<samahui_pi> 4칸짜리요
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> 깜장말
<Work^Seony> 진짜 아깝긴 하네요
<samahui_pi> 색이 단색일수록 빠르더군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 말을 타면 필드에 있는걸 놓치기 쉬워서, 왠만하면 말은 안타요
<Work^Seony> 걍 걸어댕깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 저도 갔던곳 갈때만 타요
<samahui_pi> 아니면 너무 강한 필드 몹들이 있는곳이라 빠르게 지나쳐서 신전에 들어가야 될때... 씁니다
<samahui_pi> 그럴때는 좋은 말 안쓰고 초반에 잡은 얼룩이를 썼죠
<samahui_pi> 정 안되면 버리고 다른 지역으로 워프
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 너무 강한 몹들 지나칠 때는 필요하겠군요
<samahui_pi> 정말 저랑 잘 맞는 게임이였는데... 세이브 날아가니... 다시 할 수 있을지 ... 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 엄청 기운빠지죠.  그동안 했던거 다시 하라면...
<Work^Seony> 2회차 3회차를 즐기는 사람들도 있긴 한데, 그런 성격이시면 2회차 하신다고 생각하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 제 게임 인생에서 파판 이후 엘더스크롤이나 GTA 처음 접했을때 이상으로 즐겁게 다가온 게임입니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 2회차는 못하는 성격이라..
<samahui_pi> 전 못할건 없는데... 1회차때 먹었던거 다 기억나서 그냥 지나치지 못하고 헤매다닐거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 기억의 혼동이나 아니면 없는 물건 찾아서 인벤을 뒤져대겠죠... ㅜㅜ 특히 우연히 얻은 강력한 무기들 같은경우... 다시 얻으로 가기 겁나는데 큰일이네요
<samahui_pi> 아! 요리들도 아깝네요
<Work^Seony> 순서대로 진행해야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 요리..
<samahui_pi> 요리 잘해서 파는게 가장 돈벌기 쉽더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직은 요리를 해서 먹는 단계라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 요리 하나당 50루피 이상 주니까요
<samahui_pi> 더 줬던거 같은데 요리따라 틀려서 기억이 가물가물하네요
<samahui_pi> 초반에는 진짜 식재료 구하고 요리해서 그걸 팔면 가장 많이 벌어져요
<samahui_pi> 전 그렇게 해서 마을에서 옷들을 쉽게 다 샀죠... 광물도 돈벌이 좋구요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ 다이아몬드... 루비 호박...
<Work^Seony> 저는 고블린 잡아서 나오는 걸로 몇십개씩 파니까 돈이 잘벌려서 그걸로 했었꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 보석들도 많았는데... 이것도 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 광물은 용도가 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 호박이나 루비 그런거 팔아도 되나요?
<samahui_pi> 전 그것도 돈벌이로 썼어요
<samahui_pi> 네
<samahui_pi> 전 그냥 팔았어요
<samahui_pi> 혹시 나중에 무기 제작이나 뭐 있을까 생각하다가... 길에서 광물깨니 나오는거 보고... 이럼 팔아도 나중에 채집하면 되겠네... 싶어서 팔았죠
<samahui_pi> 팔았더니 비싸서 풍족해 지더군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 원래 용도가 뭔지 알아봐야겠군요
<samahui_pi> 일하던거 정리하고 가서 한숨 자고 와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 수고하세요~
<samahui_pi> 이따뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 네 수고하세요
<samahui_pi> 넵!
<drake_kr> nier automata 재밌을거 같은데.. 한글판 언제쯤 뜨려나..
<Work^Seony> 저는 그거 별로 기대 안되서 주문 안했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비싸기도 하드라구요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 신작이니 정가대로 출시했죠...
<drake_kr> 요즘 포스트 아포칼립스 배경 게임이 많네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 전 세계적으로 멸망의 징조가 확산된다고 생각하는 사람들이 많다보니깐요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 아침 회의 가 너무 길어져서 졸뻔했네요
<samahui_pi> 점심 시간이 다되어 가는군요
<samahui_pi> 다들 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요~
<samahui_pi> 오늘도 평화롭게 조용하군요
<samahui_pi> 밤샘을 자주하니 이제는 졸립지 않네요. 다만 정신줄을 간당간당하게 잡고 있을뿐...
<drake_kr> 랜카드가 또..
<autowiz> 키보드 청소 열마마다  해주시나요? 저는 사고 1년만에 첨해주는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 청소를 해도 같네요. 키 몇개가 잘 인식이 안되는거 같습니다 .
<autowiz> 그렇잖아도 몇일전부터 . 예비키보드를 하나 구매해놓고 있어야 하나... 혹시 이 키보드가 고장나면 키보드 배송오는동안 일이 잘 안될거같은데... 라는 생각을 했었는데
<autowiz> 엇그제 부터 U 자만 유독 심하게 덜 눌리네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그러다가 잘 될때도 있고 . 잊을만 하면 몇초동안 잘 안눌리고 .. 보드 문제인지 스위치 문제인지 . 암튼 오늘 키보드 하나 질러야 할거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하얀키보드라 청소 자주 하는데..
<drake_kr> 느낌상 한 3달에 한번쯤
<hkeylocal> 전 6개월에 한번씩은 키 다 뽑고 면봉과 스프레이로 사이사이 먼지 빼줍니다.
<drake_kr> 2년에 한번 물청소도..
<jason_KR> 어떤 타인의 농담을 고지들은 내 여친 "물청소" 실시 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 노트북에다 커피 쏟으면 일단 물에다 담가야 되죠?
<jason_KR> 또또또~ ㅋ 콱 ㅋ
<drake_kr> https://image-proxy.namuwikiusercontent.com/r/https%3A%2F%2Fak-hdl.buzzfed.com%2Fstatic%2F2016-01%2F9%2F16%2Fimagebuzz%2Fwebdr06%2Fanigif_optimized-13766-1452375819-5.gif
<samahui_t420> 물은 아니지만 ... 커피 쏟으면 분해해서 다 닦아내야되서 부식 안되게 새정시키고 부식방지제까지 발라줘야 오래갑니다.
<samahui_t420> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> 야호 퇴근입니다~
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<samahui_t420> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_t420> 퇴근하려다 문서작업 안한게 생각나서 일하는중 입니다
<samahui_t420> 날씨도 좋은데 하루 종일 책상앞에 앉아 있으려니 뭔가 서글프네요
<drake_kr> 날씨가 좋으면 뭐해요 여자친구도 없는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 미세먼지 때문에 하루하루가 고통이네요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 보통 네시에 잡니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 왜 그렇게 늦게 자?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 어쩌다보니 그렇네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠투는 아직도 쓰고있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 계속 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 일본갈때 불닭볶음면을 선물로 가져갈까..
<Work^Seony> 그거 일본사람들한테는 화학무기 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 매운거 좋아하는 사람 좀 있대서요
<drake_kr> 걍불닭 정도만..
<Work^Seony> 흐 글쿤요.  예전에 유튜브에서인가, 일본사람들은 신라면만 먹어도 입술이 붓는 경우가 꽤 있다고 본 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가서 코코이찌방 한번 가보고..
<Work^Seony> 거기 커리 파는데 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 하와이에도 커리 하우스가 유명하거든요
<drake_kr> 일본사람 리뷰가.. 불닭볶음면보다 앱다고..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-18
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_t420> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 으아아~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아쒸 카레 땡김
<autowiz_> 밀땅 하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 매운카래
<bluedusk> 아무래도 일하기 싫으면
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야 할까요?
<bluedusk> 퇴사?
<ianychoi> 퇴사 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 잠깐 일하기 싫은거라면야 퇴사까지는..^^;
<autowiz_> 블더님같은 능력자도 일하기가 싫고  그러시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 제가 좀 능력자긴 하죠. 무 능력자
<bluedusk> 에혀 존잘로님 저런 아재 개그는 받아주지 말아야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 모레부터 메일서버 시작합니다
<bluedusk> drake_kr:   그거 신청양식이 너무 복잡해서 신청 안했어요
<drake_kr> 걍오셔도 된다고요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 좋으날 되십시요~
<autowiz> c++ 소스코드에서 주석 빼고 카운팅 하는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz> 이미 스크립트가 있을려나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> cloc 패키지가 있네요 간단히 해결~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> count lines of code .
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 19금이네요
<jason_KR> blue dusk 우껴요.  ㅎ
<jason_KR> auto wiz:  뒷북이지만, grep 주석표현식 -wo |wc -l <---도 될
<autowiz> 키보드 칠때 손톱으로 자꾸 긁는지 키보드위쪽이 긁히거나 벗겨진곳이 종종 있네요
<autowiz> 다른분들은 어떻게들 치시는지 궁금 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저만 이런건가요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_t420> 손톱을 언제나 바짝 자르죠
<samahui_t420> 손톱 길어서 키보드 긁힐 정도면 손가락 아프더라고요
<samahui_t420> 전 외근이라 이만 퇴근 합니다~
<autowiz> 맛탱이간 키보드를 대신해서 새로운 키보드가 하나왔습니다.
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=5139191&keyword=k640t
<autowiz> 가격도 싸고 괜찮은거같습니다. ( 물론 비싼거보다는 못하긴 하겠지요 ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 흐 제 키보드는 10년 가까이 쓰는데 너무 멀쩡해서...
<autowiz> 기계식 키보드 내구도가 5천만번 이라고 했던거같은데
<autowiz> 키스위치 문제인지 바닥 보드 문제인지 암튼 한놈은 좀 이상하게 동작할때가 많은거같습니다.
<autowiz> 11112222 를 빠르게 누르면 가끔 이렇게 나옵니다. 11121222
<drake_kr> 헐 기계식이 3만원대
<ircCloud^Seony> 방화벽의 패킷 필터링 정책은 참 알다가도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시스코 방화벽 보다가 머리 깨지는줄 알았었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인터페이스별로 인아웃 다 신경 써야하고 , NAT 걸리는것도 다른 방화벽이랑 좀 다른거같고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 보통 좀 편하게 만들어진건 처음 세션 맺는 패킷만 정책을 통과하면 리턴되는 패킷은 자연히 통과시키는거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 시스코 방화벽 생각도 하기 싫군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 지금 pfsense 세팅하는 것도 골치아프네요
<autowiz> 불행중 다행인건 시스코 방화벽은 packet tracer 기능이 있어서 시뮬레이션 해볼 수 있더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 좋네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-20
<drake_kr> 매운맛 7단이면 많이 맵나..
<PotatoGim> 코코이찌방야면 10신!
<PotatoGim> 매운맛 매니아로써... 강력하게 추천 드립니다 ㅎㅎ;
<jason_KR> 금감자'님은 모르는게 뭐샤?
<PotatoGim> 우연히 아는게 나온겁니다 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 매운 음식을 좋아해서...ㅎㅎㅎ;
<jason_KR> ^^
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 매운 거 잘 드세여?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-21
<angrystar170> 안녕하세요?
<angrystar170> 아치기반의 만자로 깔았다. 우분투기반의 리눅스민트로 싹 밀었어요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> angry tar 가 누구? ㅎ
<jason_KR> angry star 가 누구? ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 모르겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_t420> 즐거운 월요일 입니다~
<samahui_t420> 굿 새벽~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-14
<kim-eojin> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> riny 님 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SpringJJ> razGon_JJMay
<razGon_SpringJJ> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-15
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJMay> 잘계시죠?
<razGon_JJMay> 오늘 장날이라서 바쁘네요.
<razGon_JJMay> 제주는 더위시작되었습니다.
<razGon_JJMay> 에어컨 틀어야 될수도.
<razGon_JJMay> 밤에는 춥던데.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 벌써 그렇게 됐나요
<Work^Seony> 여긴 아직 시원합니다
<razGon_JJMay> 햇빛은 뜨겁고 바람은 시원하게.
<razGon_JJMay> 어찌보면 하와이랑 비슷한 느낌이 날때가 지금이에요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_JJMay> 여름은 좀 많이 더워지죠.
<razGon_JJMay> 곧 퇴근시간이시겟군요.
<razGon_JJMay> 하와이 가고 잡네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기도 여름은 좀 덥긴 해요
<razGon_JJMay> 그래도 하와이의 그 시원한 바람은 못잊어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<kim-eojin> 안녕하세요
<kim-eojin> 혹시 제 말 보이나요?서
<autowiz> 서니님 화산 괜찮으세요? ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 아따 졸립네여
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갑니다 모두 존밤 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-16
<kim-eojin> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 접속하자마자 졸립네요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> 우분투 18부터 /etc/networking/interfaces 파일과 ifup/ifdown 명령어는 더 이상 쓰이지 않고, netplan이라는 새로운 명령어가 쓰이는 거 같은데, 이게 좀 더 편하군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저는 처음에 많이 불편했었어가지고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 뭔가 자꾸 자기가 뭘 할려고 하고 그러는거같은 느낌 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-17
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 netplan 홈페이지를 보니까, 우분투가 만든 명령어더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 세팅을 잘못했는지 랜포트가 제거 되니까 해당 인터페이스가 down 이 되면서 그 포트를 사용하는 데몬이 죽어버리는 상황이 있었어요
<autowiz> 자동 라우팅이나 그런관점에선 좋은데 수동으로 써야할때는 문제가 있어서 ㅜㅜ  ip 명령처럼 netplan 도 공부좀 해야할거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ip 는 요즘 자주쓰다보니 점점 익숙해 지고 있긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ip 명령어에 컬러 좀 넣어줬으면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 글씨만 한가득 빽빽하게 들어차서 보기가 어렵더라구요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈용이긴 한데 mobaxterm 이거 쓰니까 자동 하이라이팅 기능이 있어서 편하게쓰고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 특정 형식(포멧) 또는 문자 (false , warning , critical , error 등)도 자동으로 표시해줘서 요긴합니다.
<mysterico> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이 양반이 예전 제 사수였답니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAxrHGcW-3Q
<pchero> 헐
<pchero> 코펜하겐이네요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 행사가 거기서 열려서, 출장 가서 인터뷰 한 걸 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 일하는 곳은 실리콘 밸리거든요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-18
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비오는날 크롬북 들고 식당에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 식당에서 오늘 저녁 8시경에 친구들과 약속이 있네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 소자료 정리좀 할께요;;;
<soyeomul> 비가 참 오래도록 오네요
<soyeomul> 친구와서 이제 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-19
<SunGyo> 주말에 다들 잘 쉬시죠....??
<SunGyo> 저도 자주 들어고 싶은데 일에 치이니 드믄드믄해지네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-13
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <douksini> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. 오전내내 바빠서 이제 들어옵니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 발정탐지기(센서) 번식우 목걸이에 19마리 다 착용시켰습니다
<soyeomul> 속이 다 시원하더이다
<soyeomul> 지금까지 rm 에 -- 옵션이 있다는걸 모르고 살아왔네요
<soyeomul> 좀전 테스트 해보니 참 조으네요
<soyeomul> rm "-f.txt"
<soyeomul> 위에건 실패하는데...
<soyeomul> rm -- -f.txt
<soyeomul> 는 성공하더라구요
<soyeomul> 으엠
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 주무세요~
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-14
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오 렉스님 별일 없으시죠?
<lexlove_> 아뇨. 별일이 많아요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐 저런 그렇군요... 다사다난 하셨나봐요
<lexlove_> 넵. 이직을 했는데 좀 힘드네요
<lexlove_> 맡은 업무가 새롭기도 하구요.^^
<Seony> 아... 이번에도 학생 가르치는 쪽이에요?
<lexlove_> 아니요. 완전 새로운 일이에요. ㅎ
<lexlove_> 사회복지사로 2개월 됐어요~
<Seony> 최근 몇 년 사이에 다양한 일을 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 여러 업무 중 직원교육 담당이라 상반기 직원연수 기획하고 있는데 어렵게 결재받은게 전면수정되어 다시 기획하고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 놀러다닌 기억이 별로 없다보니 계획 짜기가 어려워요. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업무의 고충에 대한 사유가 슬프네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세여~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 좋은 아침입니다~
<soyeomul> 어떤 코드에서 무한 루프를 예제로 봤는데여
<soyeomul> while True:
<soyeomul>     print("Yes!!!")
<soyeomul> 저거... 끊임없이 Yes!!! 를 출력하더라구여
<soyeomul> 너무 신기했습니다
<soyeomul> 도대체 True 의 비밀은 무엇인가여...
<soyeomul> 송아지 출생의 비밀을 파헤칠 수 있는 비법이 숨겨져있는거 같아서
<soyeomul> 지금 설레입니다...
<soyeomul> 참일경우에 송아지가 태어난다?
<soyeomul> 거짓일경우엔 송아지가 안태어난다... 우울...
<soyeomul> 어따따 커피나 한잔할까바요
<Seony> 커피 얘기하시니 저도 퇴근해서 커피 꼭 내려마셔야겠네요...
<soyeomul> 으아
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 파이썬 공부중이신가요?
<soyeomul> 잠시 백암온천 왔어요 아침에 식체 걸린 수송아지 치료하구요
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 넵
<soyeomul> 파이썬 짬짬이 공부중입니다;;;
<lexlove_> 제가 하고 싶은 공부에요. ㅎ
<lexlove_> 지금은 못하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아... 갠적으로 전 한우 관련 자료들을 분석하고 제가 원하는 자료들을 뽑아내려 스크립트 언어가 필요했는데
<soyeomul> 사람들이 파이썬이 가장 배우기 쉽다더라구여
<soyeomul> 그래서 공부중인데요 정말 제가 원하는 자료들을 파이썬으로 뽑아서 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 정말 감사한 파이썬입니다;;;
<lexlove_> 우와~ 멋집니다.^^
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/raw/master/z001.py <-- 공부해서 짜본 실제 한우 백신 접종 일자 출력입니다
<soyeomul> 자랑자랑~
<soyeomul> 냥~
<soyeomul> 자랑하니깐 머쓱하네여,,,
<soyeomul> 걍,,, 조용히 목욕탕으로 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 오랜만에 또들어와서 질문남깁니다...죄송합니다.
<Suiz> centos 5.3버젼의 서버인데요
<Suiz> 이서버를 통으로 복사하려고하는데... 어떤걸써야하나요?
<Suiz> 일반 ghost 로해서 disk to disk 해버리면 되나요?
<Suiz> 서버를 똑같이만들어서.... A(원본서버) B(백업서버)를 만들어서
<Suiz> A -> B로 특정시간에  A에 추가된db를 B서버에 자동으로 복사하게 만들고싶습니다.
<Suiz> 계세요???
<pchero_work> 똑같이 복사하신다면
<pchero_work> 하드 디스크가 몇개인가요?
<pchero_work> 똑같이 복사하신다면 cat 을 사용하셔도 ㅜ됩니다.
<pchero_work> http://gigatera.co.kr/wp/%EB%94%94%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A5%BC-%ED%86%B5%EC%A7%B8%EB%A1%9C-%EB%B3%B5%EC%82%AC%ED%95%B4%EB%B3%B4%EC%9E%90-%EB%B6%80%ED%8C%85%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%80%EB%8A%A5/?ckattempt=3
<pchero_work> Suiz:
<Suiz> 감사합니다.
<Suiz> 그럼 새로복사한 하드를
<Suiz> 부팅시키면
<Suiz> 정상작동되나요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 자러가기전 sys.argv 공부한거 한번 테스트 코드 맨들어봤어요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/9.py
<soyeomul> 저거 쉘에서
<soyeomul> ./9.py 깐돌깐돌
<soyeomul> 하면
<soyeomul> 음메~~~!
<soyeomul> 하고 끝나는 코드여요;;;
<soyeomul> 신기해서 올려보아요~
<soyeomul> 처음엔 안녕 세상~!! 을 썼는데 음메~~~! 로 바꾸었어요~
<soyeomul> 아따 내일부터 모심기합니다;
<soyeomul> 새벽 4시쯤 일어나야해서 그만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Suiz2> pchero 님 덕분에
<Suiz2> 서버복사중인데요..
<Suiz2> dd명령어로 했는데 한참걸리내요... 거진 1시간30분지난거같은데
<Suiz2> 복사 되는시간이 많이걸리나보내요.
<Suiz2> 복사한하드로 부팅이 가능하고 똑같이 서버 작동하겠지요??
<Suiz2> 메인서버랑 복사한서버의
<Suiz2> 컴퓨터 사양(부품이) 조금다른데...
<Suiz2> 부팅이 될려나요?
<Suiz2> 혹시 안되면 되게할수있는지...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<twinsenaxe> (들숨날숨)
<twinsenaxe> 안녕하세요
<twinsenaxe> 우분투 18.04 LTS 그럭저럭 쓰다가 어제 그저께 do-release-upgrade루 18.10 거쳐 19.04로 왔더니 (망했습니다) 로그인 무한루프 걸려서 해결 못하고 전전긍긍하다가, 결국 주분투 18.04 클린 설치. 가볍긴 가볍네요 5년 묵은 셀러론 877 1.4Ghz 저가형 랩톱에서 그냥저냥 쾌적합니다...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아직까지 배포판 업데이트에서 문제가 생긴다니 우분투 참 믿어보려고 해도 신뢰성이...
<twinsenaxe> 릴리즈 업그레이드 전제 조건중에 제가 뭔가 안 지켜서 꼬이다보니 그런 거일 수도 있어요 :-) 말끔하게 릴리즈 업그레이드 한 사람도 많을 겁니다. ask ubuntu 등 살펴보니 아주 가끔 사례가 보이더군요.
<twinsenaxe> 다행이 (별 쓸모없는 자료 몇 기가 뿐이었지만) /home 파티션이 별도로 되어 있어서 타격 없었습니다.
<twinsenaxe> 오후 4시니까 슬슬 퇴근 준비하실 시간이군요. 그럼 저는 청소 설겆이 하러 '자리비움' (디바 톤)
<jason_KR> "/home 파티션이 별도로 되어 있어서 타격 없었습니다." <----- GoooooD
<jason_KR> 로긴 무한 루프"는 업그레이드 말고 사용중에도 몇년에 한번씩은 겪었지만, cli 에서 극복을 했었는데...     이래저래 좀 아쉽네요.
<autowiz> 저도 릴리스 업글 하고 노트북 gnome gui 로그인만 로그인 될려다가 다시 로그인 화면 나오는 문제  있었었는데 /home/userid/ 안에 있는 gnome 관련 설정 디렉토리에 있던 어떤 설정 때문에 그랬던적  있습니다.
<autowiz> 신규 유저 생성해서 다른 부분 찾아서 해결하긴 했었는데 정확히 어떤 항목이었는지는 기억이 안나네요
<twinsenaxe> jason_KR: cli에 무지한 일반 데톱 사용자라서 구글링으로 몇 가지 따라해보다가 포기했습니다 ^^; 계정이 두 개 있었는데 딸래미 계정은 로그인 되는데 sudo 계정인 저만 로그인 무한루프 걸리더군요. ctrl+alt+F3 에서 몇 가지 따라해보다가 포기하고 결국 xubuntu 18.04 에 안착했습니다
<twinsenaxe> 마스코트가 '쥐'라서 (살짝 정치적인 이유로) 거부감 있었는데, 저의 낡은 오래된 저사양 랩톱에는 그럭저럭 어울리네요. 그놈 그놈쉘만큼 미려하지는 않지만 :) xfce지만 official distro라서 만족하고 있습니다~
<autowiz> 자료만 안 날아가면 돼는거죠뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 되는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 만쉐!
<Suiz_> 리눅스만쉐내요
<Suiz_> 메인보드 교체 했는데.. 듀얼코어에서 쿼드로 바뀌고했는데도.. 알아서 드라이버 잡아서 서버가동되내요
<Suiz_> 대단합니다.
<autowiz> 어지간한건 다 부팅 될껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 축하합니다. :)
<pchero_work> 어제 바빠서 대답을 못해드렸네요.
<pchero_work> 암튼, 잘 해결하셨다니, 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Suiz_> 아 그런데 pcherosla
<Suiz_> 님
<Suiz_> ifconfig를 하니까.. 랜카드가 안잡혀있는데
<Suiz_> 어찌해야하나요
<Suiz_> 일단 검색신공으로 해결했습니다. 도저히 해결안되는것만 물어볼게요 별걸 질문해서 죄송해요
<pchero_work> 괜찮습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 질문드립니다. 지금 A(메인서버) , B(백업서버) 가있는데요 현재는 A->B 복사를해서 둘이똑같습니다. A서버는 apm 사용중입니다.
<Suiz_> A서버에는 메인하드 sda가있고 보조하드 sdb가있는데요
<Suiz_> sdb도 sda를 복사해서 둘이같습니다.
<Suiz_> 정기적인 백업을할려고하는데 이중으로할려고 생각중입니다.
<Suiz_> rsync 를 사용해서 A메인서버에서 B백업서버로 매일 새벽 3시경에 동기화를 시킬려고하구요
<Suiz_> 거기에다가 + 메인서버의 sdb 보조하드에다가도 백업을할려고합니다.
<pchero_work> rsync 를 어떻게 사용하나요? DB 같은 경우는 dump파일을 만들고 만들어진 dump 파일을 동기화하는 방식으로 하셔야 합니다.
<Suiz_> db를 db폴더 의 내용으로 그대로 동기화하면 안되는건가요? 단순히 쉽게생각했는데 아닌가보내요
<Suiz_> 하드간 백업하기위해서 sdb 하드를 마운트할려고하는데 안되내요
<Suiz_> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /back_hdd 하니까 mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist 라고나오내요
<Suiz_> 마운트가 왜안되는걸까요?
<Suiz_> [root@ns /]# /sbin/fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500106780160 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux /dev/sda2              14       38258   307202962+  83  Linux /dev/sda3           38259       51006   102398310   83  Linux /dev/sda4        
<Suiz_> 윽.
<Suiz_> 파티션 보면 두개의 하드가 같아요 sda1~6  / sdb1~6
<Suiz_> back_hdd에다가 sdb 하드를 통으로 마운트할려는데 안되내요?
<Suiz_> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /back_hdd 로하니까
<Suiz_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<Suiz_> 이렇게 뜨내요..
<pchero_work> 혹시 ls /dev/sdb2
<pchero_work> 결과 좀 볼수 있을까요
<Suiz_> 네 잠시만요
<Suiz_> ls: /dev/sdb2: No such file or directory
<Suiz_> 마운트 자체가 안되어있는데요
<Suiz_> sdb2는...
<pchero_work> dev 디렉토리는 장치 디렉토리에요.
<Suiz_> 네
<Suiz_> 장치디렉토리에 들어가보니
<pchero_work> 마운트 여부 상관없이 리스트가 나와야 하는데..
<Suiz_> sdb1만있어요
<Suiz_> 제가
<pchero_work> 혹시 제대로 연결이 되어 있나요?
<Suiz_> 어제 dd 명령어로
<Suiz_> 하드끼리복사하고
<Suiz_> 그대로 인상태거든요
<Suiz_> 재부팅도안했구요
<Suiz_> 재부팅한번해볼까요
<pchero_work> 아니요, 잠시만요
<Suiz_> dev폴더안에는 sda , sda1~6 / sdb, sdb1이렇게있습니다.
<Suiz_> fdisk-l 하면... 1번하드 2번하드 똑같아요... 크기도똑같고...
<pchero_work> 지금 작업하시는 곳이 백업 서버인가요?
<Suiz_> 지금 메인서버에서원격접속중이구요
<Suiz_> 메인서버에 1번하드(메인) 2번하드(백업하드) 달려있는상태에요
<Suiz_> 1번 -> 2번 복사해서 똑같은상태이구요
<pchero_work> ls /dev 하신 곳은 백업서버인가요?
<Suiz_> 아뇨 메인서버에서 접속해서
<Suiz_> ls /dev했으니.. 메인서버꺼에요
<pchero_work> ls /dev 결과 좀..
<Suiz_> 백업서버라는게 2번하드라는거에요
<pchero_work> 이해가 안디ㅗ네요..
<Suiz_> audio         dvdrw-sr0      loop2    nvram     ram10  ramdisk  sdb1        tty0   tty21  tty34  tty47  tty6            usbdev1.1_ep81  vcs1   zero bus           dvd-sr0        loop3    oldmem    ram11  random   sequencer   tty1   tty22  tty35  tty48  tty60           usbdev2.1_ep00  vcs2 cdrom         dvdwriter      loop4    par0      ram12  rawctl   sequencer2  tty10  tty23  tty36  tty49  tty61           usbdev2.1_ep81  vcs3 cdro
<Suiz_> 이거 제대로 보이시나요;;
<pchero_work> 괜찮습니다.
<pchero_work> sda, sdb 내용이 없는데요?
<pchero_work> dk
<Suiz_> 짤렸나보내요
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> https://pastebin.com/
<pchero_work> 요기에 붙여넣기좀..
<Suiz_> 보냈습니다.
<pchero_work> 링크가 나올꺼에요
<pchero_work> 링크주소를 여기에 붙여주세요.
<Suiz_> https://pastebin.com/kmcQyAbW
<pchero_work> dd 명령어로 sda 를 sdb 로 복사하셨다고 하셨죠?
<Suiz_> 네
<pchero_work> 명령어 어떻게 입력하셨나요?
<Suiz_> 복사해서 복사한하드로 서버 부팅하니까
<Suiz_> 돌아가더라구요
<Suiz_> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<Suiz_> 이걸입력했습니다.
<pchero_work> sudo blockdev --rereadpt -v /dev/sdb
<pchero_work> 요거 한번 해보세요.
<Suiz_> blockdev 명령어가 없어요
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 그럼 걍 재부팅. ㄱ ㄱ
<pchero_work> 이게..
<Suiz_> 넵
<pchero_work> 새롭게 디스크 파티셔닝을 했는데
<pchero_work> 리눅스에서 업데이트된 파티셔닝을 몰라봐서 생기는 문제 같습니다.
<Suiz_> 이구 그런데
<Suiz_> 이상한게 sbin 안에 들어가보니 명령어가있내요
<Suiz_> 폴더안에 들어가서 명령어처도 없는명령어라고하는데
<Suiz_>  /sbin/명령어 하면
<Suiz_> 실행이되내요;;
<pchero_work> 아마 루트로 하면 실행이 되실겁니다.
<Suiz_> 네
<pchero_work> 아니면 PATH 환결변수에  /sbin 이 누락되었을 수도 있구요
<Suiz_> 휴
<Suiz_> 재부팅하니
<Suiz_> sdb6까지나옵니다.
<Suiz_> pc히어로님
<Suiz_> 제가 최종적으로 할려는게...
<Suiz_> 메인서버 보드가... 10년이넘어서..
<Suiz_> 언제터질지모를상황이라서요 메인하드도 그렇고
<Suiz_> 그래서 2중으로 백업을진행중인데요
<Suiz_> sda하드를 sdb하드로 복사해놓고..
<Suiz_> 정기적으로 자동 백업하는것
<Suiz_> 동기화시키는거죠..
<Suiz_> 그리고 sda를 또 복사한 다른하드를 새로운 컴퓨터에 설치해서 부팅까지 되었거든요
<Suiz_> 이 컴퓨터를 차후 메인컴으로 쓸계획이라 이컴도 현재 서버랑 동기화를 시키는게
<Suiz_> 목표입니다..ㅠㅠ
<Suiz_> 전단순히 rsync인가요 이걸사용해서 서버폴더인 home폴더랑.... mysql 관련 디비폴더를 동기화할생각인데
<Suiz_> 이방법이면 되나요?
<pchero_work> 아니요, mysql 관련은 dump 를 뽑아내셔서 백업하셔야 합니다.
<pchero_work> home 폴더 동기화는 괜찮아 보입니다.
<Suiz_> rsync -avr --delete --exclude=/home/storage/ --exclude=/proc/ --exclude=/lost+found/ --exclude=/mnt/ --exclude=/sys/ / /mnt/backup/
<Suiz_> 이런식으로하면
<Suiz_> mysql이 usr폴더안에 들어가있는데
<Suiz_> 백업되지않을까요
<Suiz_> 매일 새벽3시에 백업작업을할예정인데.
<Suiz_> rsync로 home폴더 백업시키고 mysql은 따로 dump뽑아서 백업하게되면
<pchero_work> 통짜로 다 동기화 하시는 군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 네
<pchero_work> 그렇다면 괜찮습니다. :)
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> 지금 sda3이 /usr폴더
<Suiz_> sda2가 home폴더입니다.
<Suiz_> 이걸 sdb에 백업을하려면...흠..
<Suiz_> 그냥 위에명령어처럼
<Suiz_> 해버리는게 속편한가요
<Suiz_> 혹시 부팅오류떠버리던가 다른문제가 생길걸 예방해서.. home폴더와 usr폴더만 동기화하려면
<Suiz_> 어찌명령어를 해야하는지....
<autowiz> 간단하게는 rsync -a /home/ /mnt/backup/home 이렇게 주시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> mysql 이 보통 isam 파일들 등등 그냥 구동중에 복사하면 된다고 다들 그렇게 백업 많이 하시는데
<autowiz> 폴트 날 수 있습니다. DB 를 끄고 백업 하시거나 , dump 로 추출 하시는게 좋습니다.
<autowiz> rsync 할때 주의 하실점은 앞쪽(원본) 디렉토리에 / (슬래쉬) 를 붙여주시고 , 대상 디렉토리는 / (슬래쉬) 를 빼주시는겁니다.
<Suiz_> 네 오토님
<Suiz_> 방금 테스트삼아서 rsync하다가 /  한개로... ㅋㅋ 서버 통복사할려고하길래 캔슬했내요
<autowiz> rsync -a /home    /mnt/backup/home     이렇게 하시면  /mnt/backup/home/home 디렉토리가 생기면서 백업이 됩니다.
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ 두번 home폴더가 생겨서
<Suiz_> 겨우 맞추었습니다.
<Suiz_> 근데지금 실행중인데 시간이 좀걸리내요?
<Suiz_> 아끝났다
<Suiz_> 3분정도내요
<autowiz> 진행 상황을 보실려면
<autowiz> rsync -a --progress 옵션을 주시거나
<Suiz_> sent 28351097 bytes  received 6746 bytes  170317.38 bytes/sec total size is 147692847813  speedup is 5208.18
<Suiz_> 넵
<autowiz> --info=progress2 옵션을 주시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 위에껀 각각 파일 진행률 , 아래껀 전체 진행률인데 같은 파일이 있는경우 잘 안맞아요 ㅎㅎ )
<Suiz_> sent 221998733 bytes  received 10771 bytes  8706255.06 bytes/sec total size is 2880251608  speedup is 12.97
<Suiz_> 와 db백업은
<Suiz_> 5초도안걸렸내요
<Suiz_> 폴트나더라도 문제없을거같습니다.
<autowiz> --stats 옵션도 유용하구요 , 파일이 너무 너무 많을때는 -v 옵션이나 --progress 옵션을 빼시는게 더 빠릅니다. 로그가 화면 스크롤되면서 그 시간만큼 딜레이 걸립니다.
<Suiz_> 감사합니다^^
<Suiz_> 아.. 산넘어산이내요..ㅠㅠ
<Suiz_> cronb 할려고 하는데 설치할려고하니.. yum이 안되내요
<Suiz_> centos 5.4인데
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> centos5.4인데.. yum 으로 cronie가 설가안되내요..
<Suiz_> 방법이없을까요..
<Suiz_> crontab..요..
<Suiz_> crontab설치 좀 갈켜주세요ㅠㅠ
<Suiz_> 계세요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 수요일밤 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 모심기 첫날 무사히 마치고 집에왔네여
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물을 7시45분에 주었어요. 그리고 밤 9시 50분에 저녁 먹고 이제 쉬려구요.
<soyeomul> 내일도 새벽 4시 기상하여 소여물 주고 모심기하러 가네요
<soyeomul> 아주 오른손목이 파업 직전까지 갔습니다.. 아흐 다롱디리
<Suiz_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 무사히 버티겠습니다 모 다 심을때까지,,,
<Suiz_> 질문좀 드리고싶은데.혹시 시간좀되시나요
<soyeomul> 엇 수이즈님 안녕하세요~
<Suiz_> 넵 안녕하세요
<Suiz_> 질문드려도되나요?
<soyeomul> 농사꾼 아는선에서 대답드릴께요
<Suiz_> 감사합니다
<Suiz_> rsync를 사용해서
<Suiz_> 서버간 데이터 동기화를 할려고합니다.
<Suiz_> 선제로
<Suiz_> ssh 암호를 묻지않게할려고
<Suiz_>  cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh [원격ID]@[원격HOST] "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"
<Suiz_> 이걸해야하는데
<Suiz_> 반응이없어요
<Suiz_> ssh-keygen 사용해서 일단 만들었구요
<Suiz_> 일단먼저 작업해놓은게
<Suiz_> A메인서버가있는데
<Suiz_> 이걸 통으로 복사해서 B백업서버를 만들었습니다.
<Suiz_> 데이터가 완전 동일한상태입니다.
<Suiz_> A서버는 메인서버인데.. 회사쪽에있고 B서버는 A서버를 실시간 백업하기위해서
<Suiz_> B서버는 저희집에설치되어있구요
<Suiz_> A서버의 home폴더랑 usr폴더를
<Suiz_> 매일 새벽4시에 동기화시킬려고합니다.
<Suiz_> 음 농사꾼님..
<Suiz_> 어떻게 해야하지요
<soyeomul> 백업 전략에 대한것이라면 여기 계신분들중 "Seony, autowiz, pchero" 세분 중 누구나 상세히 조언 주실 수 있을거에요.
<Suiz_> 네
<soyeomul> 전 소여물 주는법이나 볏짚 묶는거 농사 관련 이야기만 알고 있어서 도움이 안될지도 몰라요
<Suiz_> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> pchero 님은 네덜란드/ seony님은 하와이/ autowiz님은 대한민국에서 세분다 전산분야에서 시스템 엔지니어로 일하고 계세요,,
<Suiz_> 와..
<Suiz_> 대단하신분들이내요
<Suiz_> 해외에 계시다니
<soyeomul> 전 울진이라는 시골에서 소 키우고 있어요
<soyeomul> 어저께 1마리 또 태어났어요 수송아지요
<soyeomul> 그래서 현재 111마리 사육중이어요
<Suiz_> 와
<Suiz_> 엄청 많군요
<soyeomul> 네,,, 온동네방네 음메~~~! 소리로 시끄럽고 그래요~
<soyeomul> 참 나중에 언어 씨언어나 파이썬 같은거로 궁금하시면 저쪽에 조용히 계신 준영님에게 조언 받아보세요
<soyeomul> 준영님은 할줄 아는게 씨파이썬.
<Suiz_> 네 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 씨파이썬을 하기위해 태어나신분이랍니다. 준영님도 해외에 거주중입니다
<Suiz_> 항상 도움필요할때
<Suiz_> 이곳에 들르는데.. 말씀해주신분들이 마니 도움주셨어요
<soyeomul> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul> 시골동네 어르신께서 저에게 조언주시더이다... 농사 서두르지말고 천천히 시간을 두고 알아가라는 말씀 전 가슴에 새겼어요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타도 그렇게 천천히 하나씩 공부중입니다
<soyeomul> 수이즈님 여기 자주 놀러오세요~
<soyeomul> 자주들리다 보시면 질답 할 수 있는 기회가 늘어나구요,,
<soyeomul> 덤으로 콤푸타도 실력이 늘거라 확신합니다^^^
<soyeomul> 전 내일또 새벽 4시에 우사에 나가바야해서요
<soyeomul> 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Suiz_> 음...
<Suiz_> 다들주무시나요
<twinsenaxe> 안 주무시지만 챗창을 쉼없이 계속 볼 수 있는 분은 드물듯 싶습니다. 질답은 봤습니다만, 데톱도 잘 못다루는 컴맹에 서버는 전혀 몰라서 저는 끼어들수 없죠;
<autowiz> 아고 좀 일찍 올껄 그랬네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 오늘밤은 풀 야근 고고싱~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Suiz: 말씀하신 내용으로 보니 그냥 rsync로만 백업하시면 되겠는데요. crontab에 매일 4시에 돌아가게끔 하면 간단하게 해결될 것 같네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-16
<Nymph> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<thinkIp> hi
<thinkIp> hello?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘 모심기 마치고 저녁 소여물주고 우사서 집으로 걸어가는 중입니다
<soyeomul> 갈으며 전화통화는 해봣는데 채팅은 처음이네여
<soyeomul> 폰입니다 스마트폰요 lte
<soyeomul> 무제한
<soyeomul> 시골 지금 개구락지 개골개골 논주변에서 저녁애 가득하네여
<soyeomul> 개골개골
<soyeomul> 우사가면 깐돌이들 음메~~~~~
<soyeomul> 오늘 논 1800평짜리 봣어요 그곳애 모심엇어요
<soyeomul> 축구장 만한크기
<soyeomul> 앗 축구장은 대략 2000평이라네여 오늘 그논은 축구장보다 조금작네여 아흐
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 대전에서 26일 ‘우분투와 정보보안’을 주제로 우분투 페스트를 합니다.  https://fest.ubuntu-kr.org/  많은 참여 부탁드립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ^^
<Seony> o7
<autowiz> 아악 역시 삽질은 별거아닌거 같은거에서 한다고 아침부터 삽질 업청했네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서버 1 에 ip 가 40 번 41 번 이렇게 두개가 들어있는데 전에 나가는 ip 변경하는거 연습한다고 41 로 수동 라우팅 잡아놓으건 깜빡 잊어버리고
<autowiz> 40번 ip 만 다른 서버에서 필터링 예외처리 해놓고서 왜 예외처리 한게 적용이 안되냐고 6시간동안 삽질을 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 서버 이중화 때문에 float ip (Virtual IP) 가 들어가 있는데 , 대외 서비스는 이중화용 IP 에서 되는데 TCP 세션이 서버에서 출발하것들은 같은 랜카드다 보니 40번 아이피로 자꾸 나가게 되는데, IP 인증 문제로 꼭 맞춰야 하는경우가 있더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그렇기 때문에 삽질이라고 하는 것이죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 토여일 비옵니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 일찍주엇어요
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 농사꾼의 일요일인 비요일입니다
<soyeomul> 아침 5시애 일어너서 우사거서 어재 태어난 새깐돌이 두마리 살펴보고 아침 소여물 줫어요
<soyeomul> 비사 내리려고 하늘도 벌써 먹구름에  장난아니게 습하더이다
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 오전앤 좀 자야것어요 점심경 온천에 다 녀올꺼하니다
<soyeomul> 15 16 17 삼일간 모심엇더니 온몸이 흐드드 하내여
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅'
<soyeomul> 린돌님 홀리님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 방금 모심기로 밀린 소자료 정리 다했어요~
<soyeomul> 모심는동안 2마리 태어났어요. 그래서 이제 113 마리입니다~
<soyeomul> 내일 일위하야 저도 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-19
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 화면이 깨져서 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 옥계(동해시) 휴게소 쉬었다갑니다 오늘은 비빔막국수 한그릇 먹고갑니다
<soyeomul> 목적지는 서울입니다~
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <youngbin> 서울에는 어쩐일이신가요?
<soyeomul> 딸램 보러 가유 ~
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 아따 맛잇네여 맛국수 우어어
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 와 저도 오늘 저녁은 막국수 먹어야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어 어진님 안녕하세여^^^
<soyeomul> 막국수 재료 다 떨어졓어요 휴게소 어어어
<soyeomul> 출발합니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존주말요~~~
<drakekr> 오랜만에..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 정말 오랫만에 오셨는데 이 시간에도 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 간만에 블로깅중이라..
<Seony> 저도 블로그 안쓴지 오래되긴 했는데, 그러고보면 저도 블로그니 페북이니 하는 것들 할 성격이 아니더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> nucleo m4에 python interpreter가 된다고 해서 그거 하고 있어요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-11
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 점심식사 잘 했어요? ^^
<foxmask> 네
<Jason-KR> ^^
<kimchiman1996> ㅎㅇ
<kimchiman1996> 형들 하위^^
<kimchiman1996> 형들 개발자임?
<kimchiman1996> 형들 대답해줭
<kimchiman1996> 물어볼거있엉
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-12
<UbuntuKrSlack> <lz-reflpass> High ..?
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: https://m.clien.net/service/board/lecture/14938326
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  뭔가 해서 봤더니 오토핫키였군요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> win10에서 영/한 오타의 손쉬운 전환'은 제게 큰 도움이 됐어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-13
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<groudon_> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘부터 모심기 품앗이 시작했어요 오늘 일정 마치고 저녁 소여물 주고 집에 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul> 완저이 온몸이 아아아...
<soyeomul> 일단 오늘 농장 일지 적어야것어요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨 먼저 들어갑니다 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<SunGyo> https://pastebin.com/ivdfEGVT
<SunGyo> 최근에 장고 앱을 하나 올렸는데, 하루에 1-2개씩 nginx 호스트네임 설정을 뚫고 장고 앱을 건드는 패킷들이 오류를 일으키고 있는데 이걸 어떤 식으로 뚫고 들어오는건지 모르겠네요.
<SunGyo> https://peemangit.tistory.com/243
<SunGyo> https://peemangit.tistory.com/243
<SunGyo> 다산 라우터 취약 공격 패킷이라 상관은 없는데...자꾸 오류를 일으켜서 이멜 노티를 하니 시끄러워 죽겠네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-14
<Seony> 보통 웹서버에 웹사이트가 하나라도 돌아가면 어떤 형태든 웹을 통한 해킹시도가 무수히 많이 들어오는 편이긴 하죠
<Seony> 장고는 그래도 프레임웍이라 어지간한 보안은 기본적으로 잘 되어있다고 믿습니다만, php로 만들어진 웹사이트 중에서 프레임웍 쓰지않고 직접 만드는 웹사이트의 경우는 어디서 터질지 모르는 폭탄과도 같죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> Seony, nginx에서 정상경로(도메인접속)가 아닌 경우에 걸러내도록 설정을 했거든요. 그런데 어떻게 뚫고 들어오는건지 모르겠어요.
<SunGyo> 작년인가요, 'ㅇㄱ어때' 경우 시퀄인젝션으로 털렸다고 들려오던데..
<Seony> 네 그랬다고 얘기 들은 것 같네요. 사실 php에서 sql injection이면 PDO 안쓰고 만들었단 얘긴데, 그러면 개발자가 전적으로 잘못했다고 봐도 되거든요
<SunGyo> 요즘에더 시퀄인젝션으로 뚫린다는 소리에 섬뜩 했어요
<Seony> 헐 그래요?
<SunGyo> 최근에는 대부분 막혀있는데, 이름있는 업체가 인젝션으로 털린다는 소리에 뭔일인가 했거든ㅇ.
<SunGyo> 요.
<Seony> 음... 혹시나 옛날에 만들어진 웹사이트 때문이 아닌가 모르겠네요
<Seony> 제 개인적으로 장고는 믿지만 국내에 장고로 만들어진 웹사이트가 거의 없을테니 대부분 php일텐데,
<Seony> php는 PDO라는 DB 드라이버를 쓰면 인젝션은 대부분 막아지는 걸로 알고있거든요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?  반갑습니다.
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ/ 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 즐 점심식사 ?  ^^
<lex__> 선교님 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<ds4gzb> 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다
<SunGyo> See you later ;)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 모심고 집에 들어왔어요~
<soyeomul> 내일 비온다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 아침 8시부터 울진은 비가 쏟아지네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갑니다 내일 아침 또 모심으러 가여~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-15
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 중간에 비와서 모심는거 멈추었어요
<soyeomul> 뒷정리하고 오전참겸 점심 묵고 백암온천 씻으러 왔네요
<soyeomul> 비 참 션하게 옵니다~
<soyeomul> 모를 심는거 품앗이 하면서 느끼지만 힘들지만 가을에 볏짚을 생각하면 남의 일 거드는게 아니라 마치 내일처럼 느껴지더이다
<soyeomul> 볏짚 대주는 주형이는 이앙기에서 모를 기계로 밀어넣을때 장갑이 젖어서 맨손으로 작업하는데 손이 갈라져서 쓰라린데도 계속 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 왜 그런가 했더니... 인부를 3명이나 사서 하는데 모를 빨리심어야 인건비를 절약할 수 있다고
<soyeomul> 손아 아파도 견디고 그냥 밀어부치더라구요 완저이 슈퍼맨이어라~
<soyeomul> 전 손톱이 갈라져서 어제 쓰메기리로 끊어냈네요
<soyeomul> 비가 와서 며칠간 로타리쳐서 논만들고나서 다시 이앙기 투입될거 같아요 대략 2-3일정도 걸릴겁니다
<soyeomul> 음 하나 더 있네요
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 에거에거 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=001&oid=092&aid=0002188638
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 이랬다 저랬다...
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래도 노력하고 고민한 흔적이 ....
<Seony> 저렇게 왔다갔다하는 비용만 해도 어마어마할텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 애플 제품을 안쓰기로 마음 먹고 윈도우랑 리눅스만 쓴지 2년이 다되가는 시점에서 데본씽크에 있는 자료가 생각나서 보는데, 정말 데본씽크 하나만으로도 맥을 쓸 가치는 있는 것 같네요
<Jason-KR> 데본 씽크'를 킬러 앱'으로 인정합니다. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 요즘 에버 노트'도 노력하는 중이긴한데....
<Seony> 에버노트 너무너무 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어이가 없는 가격이더라구요
<Jason-KR> 그래요? 저는 무료판    불만없이 잘 써요.   용량 차이인가보죠?
<Seony> 네 용량차이랑 일일 업로드 용량도 제한이 있다더라구요. 그 부분은 저한테는 크게 문제가 없는데, 제 데본씽크 문서 용량이 이미 4.5기가나 나와서 에버노트로 옮겨갈 수가 없겠더라구욧
<Jason-KR> 용량 필요한 건, 구글, 메가, 박스, 드롭박스, 심지어 바이두'까지 쓰는데.... 글자 문서나 용량 작은 웹페이지만 에버노트 쓰거든요. (클라우드 저장장치를 너무 많이 써서 그런지 헷갈리기도 해요.)
<Jason-KR> mega.nz 강추
<Seony> 일단 구글 드라이브가 가격은 가장 저렴해서, 아마도 구글 드라이브 써야할 거 같네요
<Jason-KR> 저 쓰는 메가'가 50기가 무료
<Jason-KR> 저 쓰는 메가'가 50기가 무료, sync good.
<Jason-KR> 바이두 1테라 무료, 좀 저속이 안습 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 구글 내에서 워드 엑셀 등 오피스 프로그램이 전부 다 통합되어있으니까 데본씽크를 대체하긴 좋을 것 같은데 거기에 용량추가도 굉장히 저렴해서 고민 중이에요
<Jason-KR> 한곳으로 몰으는 게 답은 답인데...
<Jason-KR> 참, 학교 학생들 '정상 등교' 수업해요?
<Seony> 여긴 지금 방학이에요 ㅎㅎ.  가을학기부터는 정상 등교 해요
<Jason-KR> hi~ fox mask    w/morning coffee.
<Jason-KR> 아~ 방학이구나.
<Seony> 네 여긴 1월 중순부터 5월 중순까지가 봄학기거든요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 요즘 한국 뉴스에 "프랑스 (건강) 상태가 나쁜 쪽으로 빨리 가고 있다" 고...ㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> mega.nz는 megaupload처럼 보입니다.
<Jason-KR> 아뇨, 다릅니다.
<foxmask> 예 예 ^^
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> 나는 돌아올 것이다 - 나는 개를 꺼내 ^^
<Jason-KR>  ill be back 은  알겠는데.... "나는 개를 꺼내"는 몰라요. ㅎ
<foxmask> \o
<newbieimda> 안녕하세요 어쩌다가 흘러들어왔습니다. 제가 하는 게임이 리눅스로 서버를 만들 수 있어서 리눅스용으로 만들어볼려는데 리눅스 os가 여러개 있더군요. 어떤걸 써야 편할까요?
<newbieimda> 평생 윈도우만 쓰다가 리눅스는 문외한인지라 초보자는 뭘 써야 할까요?
<Seony> 음 그냥 우분투 쓰셔도 되지만, 국내에서는 CentOS 쓰는 사람도 많으니까 그쪽을 쓰셔도 될 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-16
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 참 아름다운 날입니다~
<soyeomul> 열심히 일하다보니 한고비 고비 넘길때마다
<soyeomul> 그 목넘김이 참 고맙네요~
<soyeomul> 지금 항체검사 대비 암소 5마리 보강 주사 놓고서 백암온천 왔어요
<soyeomul> 다들 모닝 커피 한잔씩 하셨나요~
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 자주 갑니다? 온천! ㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 예
<soyeomul> 백암온천 여기서 몸을 찌집니다 등산도 하구요
<soyeomul> 여기서 소자료도 정리하고 이것저것 합니다
<Seony> 사실 그런게 집 주변에 있어도 잘 안가게 되는데 어떻게 보면 굉장히 부지런하시네요 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 아니 이세상의 모든 게으름은 제가 갖고 있는걸요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 저는 집에서 걸어서 몇분 거리에 해변이 있는데도, 해변에 발 담궈본지 한 2-3년은 넘은 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그냥 일없을때 집에 있는거 보다 밖에 나돌아 다니는게 건강을 위해 좋단 생각이 들었어요 어느날 문득요
<Jason-KR> 114
<soyeomul> 여기 울진도 바닷가 근처에 있어요 합~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/debian-www/-/blob/master/THANKS
<soyeomul> 흐; 그냥 정리한번 해봤어요~ 마음 가는대로요~
<soyeomul> 커피 한사발 들이키러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 오잉 mutt.kldp.org 인가 사라졌네여
<Jason-KR> 집에서 승용차로 온천까지 빠르면 15분? 사반시간?
<soyeomul> 20분요~
<soyeomul> 내빼면 15분 정도 걸립니다
<Jason-KR> 집에서 구산해수욕장까지 (차로) 5분?
<Jason-KR> 부럽다요~
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 안녕? ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> so yeomul: 집에서 농장까지는 걸어서 얼마나 걸려요? ^^
<soyeomul> 집서 농장까지는 걸어서 10분 거리입니다~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 천천히 걸으면 20분 정도요~
<Jason-KR> (미안하지만, 또 중요한 것도 아니지만) 1. 농공단지 방향? 또는 2. 곡들 방향? 공연히 궁금해지네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 질문을 제가 잘 이해를 못했어요 제준님
<Jason-KR> 집에서 농장까지 방향이....동?서?남?북?  동북? 남서? ^^
<Jason-KR> 집을 기준으로 농장 방향이....동?서?남?북?  동북? 남서? ^^  또는 국가기밀? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 북동쪽 방향일거 같아요
<Jason-KR> ok, thx ^^
<soyeomul> 아닌가바요 북서쪽입니다;;;
<soyeomul> 방향 참 헤깔리네여
<soyeomul> 이게 집에서 우사방향으로 직선을 그으면 수도 서울과 만납니다
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ  헷갈릴 수 있죠
<Jason-KR> 집에서  정북방향이 (비랑)퇴비공장 쪽   오른쪽이 동쪽, 왼쪽이 서쪽
<Jason-KR> 집에서 정 서쪽이 송담지.
<Jason-KR> 내가 알려줘야 하나? 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 오 지도를 보고 계셨군요!
<Jason-KR> 그럼요, 어휴~ ㅠㅠ 내가 외우고 있을 수도 없고....ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 울진이 대한민국에서 가장 고속도로와 거리가 있는 지역이더라구요
<soyeomul> IC 한번 올리려면 자동차로 밟아서 40분을 내리 달려야 하더군요
<soyeomul> 남쪽으로 40분 북쪽으로 1시간 20분
<soyeomul> 서쪽으로 2시간... ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 호남 사람들 들으면 섭섭할 말씀 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 7번 국도가 얼마나 큰 혜택이요?
<soyeomul> 울진쪽에서도 서울방향으로 나는 도로를 원하는데 그냥저냥 삽니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 남조선에서 별이젤  많이 보이는 곳이 영양이라는데......가깝죠?
<Jason-KR> 남조선에서 별이  젤 많이 보이는 곳이 영양이라는데......가깝죠?
<soyeomul> 아 마자요 영양이 바로 옆에 있어요
<soyeomul> 백암온천 뒷길로 30분만 가면 영양군이어요
<soyeomul> 근데 길이 엄청 빡셉니다 초보자는 이쪽길 못 다닐정도로
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 지그재그 오르막 내리막
<soyeomul> 구비구비 산길 협곡
<Jason-KR> 참,  이 사이트 본 적 있어요?
<Jason-KR> http://gluesys.com/product/smartplatform/smartfarm/
<soyeomul> 소 300두 이상 되면 저게 가능하지 싶은데요
<Jason-KR> 아 예에~
<soyeomul> 그라고 엄청 빡셉니다 시설이 좋으면 좋을수록 관리가 빡세지는데 농사꾼들은 다들 기록하는것에 두려움을 가지고 있어요
<soyeomul> 기록 문서화 그리고 한번씩 최첨단 기기가 고장나면 그거 수리하는데 뒷돈이 더 들어가는다는 인식이 있어서
<Jason-KR> 기록'의 중요성은 아무리 강조해도 부족하죠.
<soyeomul> 아직 IOT 는 두려움의 존재~
<soyeomul> 될라면 소 300두 이상 그리고 그걸 관리할 수 있는 최고급 두뇌를 가진 청년 일꾼이 있고
<soyeomul> 만약을 대비해 동원할 수 있는 보유 현금이 예비로 2억 정도 있으면 저거 시도해볼 수 있어요
<Jason-KR> 언제든 위 시스템 필요하면 다리 잘 놓아 드리께요. ㅎ 가능한 빨리 500두 하소서~ w/진심
<soyeomul> 그냥 먼나라 이야기...
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님...
<soyeomul> 그나저나 우분투 사용자분들 참 많네요
<soyeomul> 개발자분들은 죄다 우분투 쓴다고 봐도 무방
<soyeomul> 다들 우분투 위에서 개발하는거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<Jason-KR> 관리자는 쎈토스? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 특히 LTS
<soyeomul> 센토스가 요즘도 나오나요? 이게 그냥 아파치 웹서비스에만 쓰이는 배포판 처럼 느껴지다보니 좋은지 몰건네요
<soyeomul> 전 그냥 우분투가 훨씬더 좋게 보이는걸요~
<soyeomul> 클라우드를 보면 우분투 LTS 가 1등 상품.
<Jason-KR> 취향이고요, 자세한 설명은 써 니님께 양보함. ^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 클라우드가 대세다 보니 우분투 LTS 가 더더더더더더더 중요시되는 분위기?
<soyeomul> 16개 5개 떳어요 구글 vm 지금 업글중...
<soyeomul> 햐~ 업글 다하고 재부팅 시켰어요;;;
<soyeomul> 대장의 그 한마디가 큰거 같아요 "18.04 는 10년!"
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 우분투 20.04 준비 되었나바요 MOTD 에서 광고하네요 대단!
<soyeomul> 그래도 전 18.04 로 계속 가네요 클라우드만 2028년까지 계속 쭈우우욱~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 아이고 이제 점심시간이네요
<soyeomul> 전 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<Jason-KR> 즐  점심식사  하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 재준님과 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루 보내시구요~
<soyeomul> 넵 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이 야밤에 로타리치다가 논에 트랙터가 빠져서 친구랑 후배 총 두대의 트랙터가 출동했네요
<soyeomul> 대게 대형 트랙터가 빠져서 2대가 가야지만 그 트랙터를 구할 수 있다네요
<soyeomul> 전 내일 새벽에 또 우사 설거지 해야되서 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-17
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으따 송아지 세마리 옮겼더니 오전 후딱 지나갔어요~
<soyeomul> 방금 점심 묵고 잠시 전국노래자랑 재방송 보면서 쉬고 있네요
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 으 잠시 낮잠 청합니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으 덥네여
<soyeomul> 이만 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
